# Answer This ACNL Tumblr Quiz If Your Bored



## Moon (Aug 22, 2013)

Saw this on tumblr. (figures)
Copy, paste, and put your answers next to each question! I recommended bolding your answers, so you can distinguish them from the questions.

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
11: What is your nickname in the game?
12: What is a random fact about your town?
13: Do you time travel?
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
15: Favorite island tour?
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
17: When is your character's birthday?
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
19: What town project is your favorite?
20: What town project do you hate the most?
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 22, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? I am Majora from Termina, I think if you've ever played Majora's Mask, you might understand :3

2: Who is your favorite current villager? Probably Ken and Goose. They're my bros 

3: Who is your least favorite current villager? Harry. He's very demanding and he JUST moved in. 

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? ALFONSO. He's my BFF and I need him. 

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? Uhhh... I find them all a little strange... Maybe K.K. Slider. 

6: Who or what truly runs your town? I do > muahahaha

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? K.K. Island for nostalgia 

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? K.K. Oasis... >.<

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? I'd totally be an alligator because my name is Alli and I'd be Uchi because "dude" is my thing. 

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? I started with the GC version when I was younger. I'm not sure why we bought it, I think my sister wanted it because her friend had it. 

11: What is your nickname in the game? Majora :3

12: What is a random fact about your town? I have no paths. 

13: Do you time travel? If I do, it's one day forward when I get impatient. 

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? Hmm.. More sloth characters. 

15: Favorite island tour? The dangerous fishing tour with the sharks in it. 

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? About an hour to two hours. 

17: When is your character's birthday? Same as mine, November 24. 

18: What is your favorite flower in the game? I really like the lilies! 

19: What town project is your favorite? The Lighthouse! Even thought I don't have one yet. 

20: What town project do you hate the most? Probably the big boot you just sit on. 

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? More space in my town. 

22: How would you describe your main character in three words? Super duper rad xD

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? I went on a toy hammer hitting spree... And hit everyone. 

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? I kinda like diving, but fishing more. 

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. I've never liked Redd. He talks forever and he's weird. 

26: What furniture series do you like the most? Probably the sleek series. 

27: What furniture series do you like the least? Balloon -.-

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? Sell your soul *.*

29: Could Isabelle rule the world? Not without me, of course 

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? Tortimer, again. But he skipped out!

31: What is your favorite thing about the game? How much freedom I have!

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? My villagers get tired of talking to me really quickly :/

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? Not yet!

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? So far, Harry. 

35: What do you want the most in this game right now? For Harry to move out. 

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Alfonso. He was my best friend in Wild World and I really want him back. 

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? I really don't like Bella. Her house ruined my town and she was annoying. 

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): I have a normal face and brown hair. I can't really explain it. I think I have the ballerina outfit on xP


----------



## majnin (Aug 22, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *My name's Jasmine so that's my character name. Jasmine is also the gym leader for Pokemon town Olivine so my town's Olivine.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?* Lionel!*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *It's hard to pick just one, but probably Tank.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *Poppy, Rosie or Ankha. I think they're adorable.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?* Kicks! Ever since CF I think he'd be hot irl.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?* I'd like to say me but it's Isabelle. Lets be honest.*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *Bubblegum K.K.*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?* I don't know, anything boring.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *Probably peppy or normal, a cat or deer.*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *Years and years and years ago when I first got my DS (first model) My cousins and I all played together. Good times.*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *J-cat for the majority, but Tank calls me Cleats.*
12: What is a random fact about your town?* It has absolutely no theme, I just do what I like.*
13: Do you time travel? *Um... a little bit. Only a day forward and back when I'm bored to reset the shops.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *Whales*
15: Favorite island tour? *Labyrinth*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *Half an hour AT LEAST. Most of the time it's about an hour though.*
17: When is your character's birthday? *It's... my birthday. 12th June.*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *Carnations.*
19: What town project is your favorite?* I don't know, I love the bell. But there's a lot of stuff I like.*
20: What town project do you hate the most?* I don't know.. the boot?*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *Urr.. I don't know. Nothing.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *Girly, cute, awesome*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *I wish I'd been more fussy with my starter villagers.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?* Fishing is my game.*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *Not in particular, but I really dislike Avery. *
26: What furniture series do you like the most? *Princess.*
27: What furniture series do you like the least? *They're all ok.*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?* n-e-thang*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *Nope. She likes having power over a town but I think she's too insecure to rule the world.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *Not sure... Probably Digby. Isabelle set it all up but he wasn't up for it.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *What? Pick just one?*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *The villagers being able to move wherever.*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *No.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *AVERY. AND JAMBETTE. GLAD THEY ARE GONE.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *Good villagers.*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Rosie because she was the first villager I ever spoke to in any game ever.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *I don't have a least favourite villager.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *The face everyone has, blue eyes, cute style.*


----------



## Officer Berri (Aug 22, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*Name: Brytni. It's my name. Town: Moonvale. My very first Population Growing town was Sunvill. I named Moonvale in honor of my first town.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*I can't choose between Olaf and Apollo. I love them both too much!*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Penelope. I don't hate any of my villagers but I rarely ever see Penelope anywhere.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Freya. Because Freya is the best wolf ever.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*COPPER IS MY HUSBANDO.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*I do?? I'm the mayor, after all. |:*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*I don't know yet. ;-; I still don't have club 101.*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*See answer above.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*I would be a Normal Cat, or (allowing special species) a Normal Fox.*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*The day Population Growing was released in America. I discovered it in previews in Nintendo Power and fell in love with what I read over the summer.*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*I am B-Cat.*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*The area around Gabi's house (she moved in right where a goat moved out) is extremely prone to Grass Deterioration for some reason.*
13: Do you time travel?
*No. I consider it cheating.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Bats. We need Bats. Now.*
15: Favorite island tour?
*Eh. Either hide or seek or the scavenger hunt. I'm not a fan of the tours.*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*Maybe 4 hours total? I used to spend a lot longer but I got hit with grass deterioration so now I'm going to play as little as possible.*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*December 11th, same as mine.*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*I think lilies? That or roses.*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*Police station. COPPER. COPPER!*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*Any and all modern items. I think they'd ruin my town if I put them in.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*Dating characters.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Just like me.*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
* Uh. What sort of things does one expect to find as an answer to this question? I treat my village and neighbors like they were real... so no? I don't do anything I would regret or be ashamed of.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Fishing earns the most money out of those. I like to fish.*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*I don't see why everyone thinks Celeste is cute. It gets kind of annoying after a while.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Crap I dunno. I like a lot of them. Lovely, Classic, Patchwork, and Mermaid to name a few.*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Gracie Series. Gorgeous series. Golden series. Astro series. I'm sure there's more.*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Build houses obviously. (The implications of what answers are expected here creep me out.)*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*Uh... no? She can barely remember how to file a mayoral application right.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*The player's dad. Why else would they conveniently be placed on the right train heading for a small town that's expecting the mayor?*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*It's my own little world I have control over and the freedom to be me.*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*Grass deterioration is stupid and whichever idiot said "let's put this back in!" needs beat with a sea bass.*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Not in New Leaf, no. I'm still mildly traumatized over Quetzal in Population Growing leaving, and Apollo leaving me in Wild World.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Nibbles and Peaches.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*The largest house. I already have most of what i want.*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Well I'll say Boone, Apollo, and Olaf for now. They're my favorite villagers I currently have.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Pashmina. I know it's not her fault, but the grass deterioration around her house was unbearable. She moved out by the time I started playing again.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*As of today:*


----------



## poliwag0 (Aug 22, 2013)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
I named my character after myself, and my town Bunnies because I wanted Bunnie. It worked.

*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
Bunnie! Erik, Whitney and Peanut are all tied for second.

*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
Penelope because she has no ears

*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
Tangy <3

*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
wtf is wrong with this quiz

*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
idk? My dog? A banana? This question is stupid?

*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
Bubblegum K.K.

*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
This quiz should have questions like "what is your favourite and least favourite x?" instead of "what is your favourite x?" and "what is your least favourite x?"

*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
I would probably be a peppy bunny whose catchphrase is "why am I still doing this quiz".

*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
I played it because I felt like it. I started in idk... 2009?

*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
Sweet M.

*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
It is a town.

*13: Do you time travel?*
Yes, but only to get villagers out of my town for trades.

*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
Baby bunnies? Just like bunnies but smaller so we can have more bunnies?

*15: Favorite island tour?*
Hammer tour

*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
idk, 2 hours?

*17: When is your character's birthday?*
It is the day on which my character was born


Not answering the rest of the questions because this is the most boring quiz I've ever taken in my life and the title of this topic is really misleading. "What would Tom Nook do for money?" I don't know, I'm not Tom Nook? -_-


----------



## matoki (Aug 22, 2013)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
I named my character Usagi because I love Sailor Moon and didn't want to use my real name. I named my town Matoki after B.A.P's mascot thing because they're one of my fav kpop groups and Matoki just fit being a bunny 
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
Zucker just moved in and it was love at first sight!
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
Don't really have one. 
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
I really really want Sydney because she looks adorable! I love koalas and I also need a normal villager.
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
Redd I guess
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
I doo
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
Hmm, Bubblegum KK or Spring Blossoms
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
Don't know yet
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
A snooty cat or rabbit
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
Just started in June with New Leaf. I stumbled on some gameplay videos on youtube and fell in love. I had heard of it around Wild World, but whenever I saw it in stores or whatever it was out of my budget so I never bothered. Now I wish I had!
*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
Ghostie. A few call me shorty
*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
The deciding factor for keeping my town map was the private beach
*13: Do you time travel?*
Yeah, I do. I tried it once (went all the way back to april) and said I was never gonna do it again. But now I have no problem going a few days ahead or back.
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
foxes!
*15: Favorite island tour?*
Ore or Balloon
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
About 3-4 hours
*17: When is your character's birthday?*
Same as mine, May 3rd
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
Roses
*19: What town project is your favorite?*
I love the zen lamps
*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
I don't really care for the chair sculpture
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
option to move rocks, even if you had to pay a fine
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
I don't know
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
Uh the only thing I regret is losing Pashmina (got her to move for a friend who said she was a dreamie, then that friend fell off the face of the earth and it was too late to stop pash from moving  )
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
fishing
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
Not really
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
Princess
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
Kiddie
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
everything?
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
Maybe her world..
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
hm. I agree with whoever said the player's dad
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
that I can go at my own pace
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
how hard it can be to get a pwp exactly where you want it
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
see #23 
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
haven't really had an ugly one
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
My fossils to be complete. I'm just missing a few!
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Oh gosh that is too hard I can't choose
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
I haven't met one I've really disliked yet
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*
My icon is the most recent. I like that hairstyle (the fresh) and the vintage the best


----------



## Bones (Aug 22, 2013)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?: *It's my real name (albeit shortened), so.

*2: Who is your favorite current villager?:* Hard to say, since I love 'um all. Maybe Julian? Iunno.

*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?:* Wart Jr.

*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?:* Wolfgang - we were BFFs in WW, and I miss havin' him around.

*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?:* Uhh.. assuming that they were completely human, I'd totally hit on really cute characters like Isabelle, Digby, and Blathers. Just because they'd probably get really flustered. (would also hit on Reese were it not for the fact that Cyrus would turn me into a sofa if I dare tried)

*6: Who or what truly runs your town?:* Me?

*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?:* K.K. Marathon's pretty nice.

*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?:* Bubblegum K.K. is slowly starting to get a bit old.

*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?:* I'd be a cranky cat. (with little tidbits of lazy, if that were even possible)

*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?:* Oh man.. some years back? I don't know exactly how long ago it was, but it was definitely more than 5 years or so ago. Maybe 7-8 tops? IUNNO. My memory is horrible. And I started playing because I thought the game was cute.

*11: What is your nickname in the game?:* Darling (by Freya and Pashmina), Genius (by Benjamin?), Sweet-A (by Bonbon), and A (by Julian)

*12: What is a random fact about your town?:* My first 3 favorite villagers live on both sides, and in back of me. They literally moved in like that, in order. I just found that really amusing.

*13: Do you time travel?:* Yep.

*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?:* Hmm.. it might be nice to have some more exotic animals, or perhaps let special character's species be used for regular animals as well.

*15: Favorite island tour?: *I haven't played them all yet, but the flower one isn't too bad.

*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?:* It depends. Usually a couple hours, scattered throughout the day. 

*17: When is your character's birthday?: *August 23rd, just like my actual birthday.

*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?:* Roses and lilies. 

*19: What town project is your favorite?:* The picnic set-up is adorable. Same with the sandbox. 

*20: What town project do you hate the most?: *None, I guess?

*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?:* More clothing options, maybe a couple of extra villager slots, improve upon certain shops (have Brewster serve iced tea in the summer, tea in the fall, hot cocoa in the winter. have more house options. etc.), add more misc. stuff into the game (i.e. swimming stuff, like floaties, buyable balloons, ice cream, etc.), more seasonal activities, etc.

*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?: *Grumpy, lazy, and a perfectionist. 

*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?:* I've sometimes forgotten to visit a villager's house, or have them visit mine. :|

*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?:* Fishing, I guess. I'm not particularly fond of any of them.

*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain:* Never liked Lyle much. Pushy people piss me off.

*26: What furniture series do you like the most?:* The sloppy series. It's perfect for me.

*27: What furniture series do you like the least?:* Stuff like the lovely series. And no, not because it's pink - it just looks so.. eh.

*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?: *Probably anything.

*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?:* And more.

*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?:* Rover. That sneaky little *******.

*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?:* Everything. 

*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?:* Nothing in particular, I guess. 


*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?:* Not in New Leaf, but I've probably had a few do it in Wild World.

*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?:* Wart Jr.? Iunno. The concept of ugliness is stupid.

*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?: *Wolfgang. :| Also fall and everything that comes with it.

*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?:* See above.

*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?: *Eh, Boomer thus far? Because he just annoys me.

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): Too lazy to answer this rn.


----------



## Marceline (Aug 22, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*It is my name and I enjoyed the anime called 'Shiki'*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Carmen! Though everyone is lovely.*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Poncho. gtfo*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Pietro because he's my dreamieeee. Plus he's a rainbow clown sheep. OMG NEED ONE.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Kicks... he looks cool xD (Is that even his name lol)*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Wolfgang. He's totally in charge and requests all the amazing PWPs*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*K.K. Sonata*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*I don't have a least favourite.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*I believe i'd be... a sheep. My name means wool. I'd probably be Uchi xD*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*June 14th - funsies.*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Llama.*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*FLOWERS EVERYWHERE WATCH WHERE YOU STEP*
13: Do you time travel?
*Yes, but not hardcore. Just to move villagers out*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Llama! c:*
15: Favorite island tour?
*Extreme scavenger hunt!*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*1-2 hours*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*May 29th*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Red carnations*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*Flower arch*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*The construction, modern ones.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*Dating the villagers and getting married LOL EWW *
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*So much swag.*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*TTed a koala out. I craied*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Bug hunting*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*not really*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Princess*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Modern wood*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Oooh.. a lot of things. ;3*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*She already does. o:*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Zell... definitely Zell.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*How customisable most of it is.... playing the game your way!*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*Villagers destroying your hard work*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*No*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*RHONDA OMG*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*Food items, cafe items, and Pietro.*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*I can't choose!*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*haven't stumbled across any I hate... the Ooses? xD*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*Check the blue hair girl in my signature*


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*My character is called Tina and my town is called Hanamura.
Well, my name is Tina. It's not my legal name, but it's the name I've gone by since I turned 18. It took a few years, but eventually family and long-term friends finally gave in and stopped referring to me by my birth name. As for Hanamura, well, it has no real meaning. I picked a random word (hana = flower) and a location suffix (mura = village) and strung them together on the spot. My reset town is called Konohana: it's the name of one of the towns in the game Harvest Moon: The Tale of Two Towns.*

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Either Filbert or Beau. I'm not sure. Immediately after them is Bam.*

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Lolly, I guess. I don't dislike her - she's just kind of plain. My overall least favourite is Violet the gorilla.*

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Tia the elephant! My favourite drink is tea and her name in the Japanese games is Tina (refer back to question one if the meaning behind this is not obvious). ^^*

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*None! Ew. I don't want to date pixels. D;*

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Isabelle. Stupid cute puppy.*

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*KK Safari is pretty cool. That's the only one I know the name and tune of off the top of my head.*

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*N/A.*

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*A pudgy, lazy (I don't care that it's a male personality!) white squirrel with light pink/blue patterns/stripes.*

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*When WW first came out in 2006. I don't remember why.*

11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Currently it's honeybun. Sweet-T was my favourite though.*

12: What is a random fact about your town?
*I've hardly any trees because I'm currently landscaping.*

13: Do you time travel?
*Yes.*

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Fox.*

15: Favorite island tour?
*Hide'n'seek.*

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*About 2-3 hours currently, I guess. Some days I'll play every free moment I get and other days I won't play more than half an hour.*

17: When is your character's birthday?
*May 18th - same as my real birthday.*

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Pink roses.*

19: What town project is your favorite?
*Campsite or caf?.*

20: What town project do you hate the most?
*Reset Centre... although I wouldn't say I hate it.*

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*More villagers.*

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Me. Girly. Pink.*

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*No... it's just a game!*

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Bug catching, I suppose.*

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*No.*

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Sloppy. Even with an entire room decked out in the sloppy set it's still tidier than my real bedroom.*

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*None.*

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*I don't know.*

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*No.*

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Jesus.*

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*I don't have a favourite thing.*

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*I also don't have a least favourite thing.*

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Lobo back in WW.*

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Violet the gorilla in CF.*

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*Nothing. I'm quite content! Although having Tia would be awesome.*

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Bam, Beau, or Filbert.*

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Violet the gorilla!*

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*Pink hair in a ponytail with a straight fringe. Clothing changes frequently - but it's usually something pink.*


----------



## chriss (Aug 22, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*Named my character Chris, after myself. My town is named Solitude, which was my favorite city in the game Skyrim.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Erik♥*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*I guess Bob. I like him alot though.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Hm...right now I just want Chester to move in cause hes so cute.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Digby*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*I run it but Hamphrey seems to think hes really in charge...*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
At the moment Im really into the live version of KK Jongara
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*Cant think of one right now :/*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*Lazy wolf maybe.*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*Since the GC version release when I was so young D;*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Babe/Boss*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*My town tune is from Majora's Mask*
13: Do you time travel?
*Whenever I want a villager to move I will.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Sloth*
15: Favorite island tour?
*Hide & Seek (but only when I play with someone)*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*I dunno...alot though. I take the city bus to my classes and spend the whole time playing on my 3ds.*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*4/27*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Im really into Tulips*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*The black spinning cube thing. I also really like the video screen and Illuminated stuff.*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*Balloon archway*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*I'd bring back something from the GC version...like the ball quests or the workout day event*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Obsessive Compulsive Disorder *
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*I kinda of regret resetting my first town. It was a nice map and I had good villagers, but at the time I thought it was crappy. My new maps pretty good though.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Fishing*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*I dont like Phineas...I like the badges but not him.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Customized astro*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*The card stuff from gracies sale. I only like the card lamp from that series.*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*???????? Sell his nephews? *
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*She could rule my world...that sounds kinda weird.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*I feel like its some character from a past game thats not in this one. I cant think of any though.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*I just love everything. AC gives me good feels*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*I dont like grinding for medals..*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Hamphrey in my first town! I was sad, but I got him in my town again after I reset.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Harry...T-Bone right after him.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*For my villagers to suggest the Brick bridge*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Erik. He was one of my original 5 villagers. I saw that face and fell in love. I stalk him alot ingame.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*T-Bone. Not because hes ugly but because he seems to follow me every time I would reset my town.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):


----------



## Beanie (Aug 22, 2013)

I love questionnaires and stuff! 

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*Euphemia means well-spoken, and Winter is my favorite season (Town is always in the Winter months to fit  )*

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*I would probably say Erik because he sends me a lot of stupid letters that make me laugh.*

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Charlise..she's my PWP slave.*

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Francine* because she was my first TT accident that packed.

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Kapp'n, because his wife chills at an island all day while the hubs does the work  *

*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
My demanding villagers I would say. 

*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
*Cafe K.K*

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*K.K Dirge*

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*I'd probably be a snooty squirrel because i'm short.*

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*June, because it got a good rating and I wanted a new 3ds game*

11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Wonder E, Cookie and E Bear*

12: What is a random fact about your town?
*It's always winter*

13: Do you time travel?
*Yes*

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*More owls or even giraffes*

15: Favorite island tour?
*Anything that involves bug catching*

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*5-6 hours*

17: When is your character's birthday?
*October 14th*

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Dandelion puffs. Does it count? If not, roses. *

19: What town project is your favorite?
*The tire toys :3*

20: What town project do you hate the most?
*Any signal signs*

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*More clothes!*

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Random, bright, shoeless*

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*Yeah, my first town map lol.*

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*bugs *

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Probably Label because she barely says much (although her past is deep)*

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Rococo*

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Sleek*

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Pole dance*

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*She could. She could deceptively be a dictator with her knowledge.*

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Phineas. Because his life long dream is to travel and give out badges instead.*

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*The endless game play and customization.*

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*Some of the less cute villagers or the minimal selection at Able sisters*

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Yep, Francine.*

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Klaus...lol*

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*the 1 billion bells badge*

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Stitches, because I love stuffed animals irl*

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Diva. She freaks me out.*

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*Anime eyes, currently wearing wetsuit all day for PWPs :3 Shoeless, hat less, accessory-less*


----------



## Lin (Aug 22, 2013)

Cool! I'm bored! xD

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*Lin is the nickname I often go by on forums and in games, it's also short. It's my favorite name. I named my town Amitola because it sounded good to me and means rainbow.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Hmm... Whitney! xD Or Coco~ <3 It's hard to say just one favorite... I love most of my villagers.* 
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Hmm... Jacques!*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Marshal... I say him although I'm looking for others simply because he's probably the hardest to get on my list of dreamies so if I could pick any villager to move in it'd be him.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Rover... xD No contest.* 
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*I run my town and my inspiration and vision for my town also runs it. o-o;*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*Go K.K. Rider. *
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*Uh... the lullaby one I think. So creepy.* 
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*I'd be a cat and I'd be uh...I don't know... xD* 
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*I started when I was really young but I can't remember my exact age, I was in elementary I think. o.o Like 5th grade of elementary? I started with the Gamecube one. I just rented it one day and it amazed me and parts of it made me uneasy but it was so... magical. xD*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Dictator and L-star for now.* 
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*The popo does nothing and Ami is the real protector of Amitola.* 
13: Do you time travel?
*Nope.* 
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Foxes.... xP I know Redd is a fox but I'm talking normal villagers who can move in~*
15: Favorite island tour?
*Scavenging probably. o-o But I haven't played that many overall.* 
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*Hard to say, I go afk a lot. But probably too much time haha.* 
17: When is your character's birthday?
*March 18th.* 
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Lilies and violets*. 
19: What town project is your favorite?
*Hotspring~ I'm not going to include things you can't destroy.*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*Uh... probably the signs.* 
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*Ability to turn projects lol...* 
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Tactical, dictator, silly.*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*Not really... I'm sad where Willow's house ended up but I'm not ashamed of anything I did ingame.* 
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*If I can only pick out of those... I guess bug hunting.* 
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*I don't really like Resetti...at all.* 
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Ice.*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Balloon. x.x*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Strip, in fact I bet he'd do anything.* 
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*She sure could, her cuteness is an act. Still love her of course, perfect assistant for a dictator.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*That person, whoever they are, was an imposter, I'm the real mayor and that's final. BUAHAHAHA.* 
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*Just...being in an imaginary world.* 
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*Mosquitoes... o-o Jk, but...sorta. I dislike that villagers can build houses wherever.*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*No but soon... Willow has to go unfortunately.* 
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Quillson but he's gone.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*Marshal and my other dreamies. .__.*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Probably Bob because he and I go way back, luckily he's easier to get than Marshal based on common prices and how often people are willing to let him go. Whitney is very close second then Marshal is close third. xD*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*-shrugs- Try not to remember.* 
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*Uh... Female face 8, wears a bunch of different stuff, hair color is usually light purple. Hair is usually the bun but I also pick the first guy hairstyle sometimes.*


----------



## JaneyBriggs (Aug 22, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *Janey is my alter ego. Derry is from the Stephen King book IT *

2: Who is your favorite current villager? *Pompom, she better not leave me EVER*

3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *If I had to pick it would be Shep or Pierce*

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *I dont really have anyone in mind*

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *None, but Pave is really pretty.*

6: Who or what truly runs your town? *Bamboo almost did but I fixed that*

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *None*

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *None*

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *I think I want to be a duck, they are so cute. And probably Uchi.*

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*I forget exactly when, I bought a used DS and games off of someone and Wild World was in the bundle. At first I was like this game looks silly having no idea what it was. I was so wrong, Ive been obsessed ever since.*

11: What is your nickname in the game? *Honeybun (from my Pompom)*

12: What is a random fact about your town? *I had bad grass wear and got it to grow back with Beautiful Town*

13: Do you time travel? *Yes, to finish my museum sooner.*

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *Lizards, unless they have them.*

15: Favorite island tour? *Any fishing ones*

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *Probably 3+ hours...its a problem.*

17: When is your character's birthday? *Same as mine 11-16*

18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *Roses*

19: What town project is your favorite? *Police station, but I dont have it yet*

20: What town project do you hate the most?*Police station, because I dont have it yet*

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *An easier way to get the police station*

22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *Pitfall Lover..thats only 2 I know*

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *I planted a pitfall in front of Hippeauxs house when I was trying to get him to move. Not nice.*

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *Fishing, diving is my least favorite.*

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*No*

26: What furniture series do you like the most? *Creepy*

27: What furniture series do you like the least?*I haven't found any*

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *Become a dancer*

29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *Probably not, but she could assist whoever could*

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *No one.*

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*What isnt my favorite thing about the game?*

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*I JUST WANT THE POLICE STATION TO BE SUGGESTED TO ME*

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *Not yet. Im scared for Pompom.*

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *They are all cute in their own way*

35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *THE &#$%!@# POLICE STATION*

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Pompom, she is so freaking cute*

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *None*

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *Red hair and always barefoot in my wesuit*


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Aug 22, 2013)

I love stuff like this  Thanks for sharing!

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *Character name is Maggie because my real name is Maggie, and my town's name is Villisca I am obsessed with the "Villisca Axe Murder House" in Villisca Iowa, and the name sounds cool *
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *Bob <3*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *Anabelle*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *Uh if we could have more than 10 villagers, Mitzi*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *eh, not real in to that*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *I dunno*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *Not sure, I like KK Stroll a lot, along with KK Country a lot*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? **shrugs**
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *An Uchi cat :3*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *Too lazy to type this thing out right now, lol*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *I have several right now, but my most recent is fricken beefcake, wtf*
12: What is a random fact about your town? *My town flag is of Jeero the Uglydoll wearing sunglasses... and I have a second character who is supposed to be Nastasia from Super Paper Mario*
13: Do you time travel? *yus*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *Batssss*
15: Favorite island tour? *uhh I dunno*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *hours...*
17: When is your character's birthday? *March 30th*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *Blue pansies*
19: What town project is your favorite? *The weird black rotating cube thing*
20: What town project do you hate the most? * I don't like a lot and I don't really know which one I dislike the most, so I'll just list all of them: the street signs, the Zen Bench, the Traffic Signal, the Balloon Arch, and the stadium light, and possibly more but I'm not sure right at the moment lol  *
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *MORE PATTERN SLOTS*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *kinda stupid lookin'*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *nah*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*bug hunting I think is funner, but I fish more, so I'm not sure*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *Isabelle because holy frick the way she makes you do PWPs is so annoying but I still like her*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?*Rococo*
27: What furniture series do you like the least? *Balloon*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *become a hitman?*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *I hope not*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *I like the Rover Theory, but I truly have no clue besides that*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *It's really cute and addicting*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *The way patterns and PWPs are handled*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *thankfully no*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *Anabelle*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *unlimited pattern slots... actually in the game tho? not sure*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Bob, because he's an adorable lazy purple cat that wears a pink flower thing and I'm not entirely sure why but he is the best thing*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Harry the Hippo because he's AWFUL looking and seems like a old creep dentist with his house theme and everything... but I kinda hate him in a comical way now, so Beardo is probably tied now almost because I just hate pretty much everything about him*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):  
 
Wala! or without the glasses:


----------



## pink (Aug 22, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*i named her pink because my friend last summer i met online called me pink. and beyond is a song from daft punk <3 *
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*merengue*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*paula*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*bob he is so cute and awesome he is my spirit animal *
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Gulliver he is cute and we can travel the world together  *
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*me duh*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*i don't know *
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*i don't know lol*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*a lazy cat *
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*i stated playing animal crossing when wild world came out and loved it and when new leaf came out i had to get this game and a 3ds*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
i get called ms.p lol
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*it's daft punk related  *
13: Do you time travel?
*no*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*hmm dragon it will be awesome *
15: Favorite island tour?
*the hammer one*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*a few hours each day* 
17: When is your character's birthday
*November 7*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*the roses *
19: What town project is your favorite?
*the flower arch *
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*i don't hate any *
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*more cute animals and no debt *
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*kawaii,awesome,super* 
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*no*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*bug hunting *
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*no i love them all heh*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*the lovely series* 
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*the balloon series *
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*everything *
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*F YEAH *
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*cornimer lol*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*everything *
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*ugly villagers ruing the town layout *
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*no almost *
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Angus but he moved yesterday yay  *
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*having a perfect town *
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*bob he is awesome *
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*hmm i don't know *
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*she has pink hair face 5 a halo and a gas mask and a cute dress*


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 22, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?

*Gabriella wouldn't fit. Twilight (the series) saved my life, so I dedicated the town to it. Even the flag is the Twilight book cover.*

2: Who is your favorite current villager?

*Phoebe. Oh my God, she's adorable. *

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?

*Hippeux. He has to go now.*

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?

*Carmen, she's sweet. Hamlet, he's adorable!! Chief or Fang, because I need the Zen stuff. ^o^*

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?

*Hmm.. Digby? Otherwise, none.*

6: Who or what truly runs your town?

*Me? (I don't get this one..)*

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?

*Bubblegum K.K.*

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?

*K.K. House or K.K. Parade*

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?

*Normal or Cranky.. Maybe a bear (normal) or a wolf (cranky). *

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?

*2009 or 2010 with City Folk. Needed a new Wii game and it looked interesting. *

11: What is your nickname in the game?

*Cookie, G-star, or Pop Star. *

12: What is a random fact about your town?

*There's a secret beach.*

13: Do you time travel?

*Yes. *

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?

*Hmm.. Not sure.. I think we're good on this.*

15: Favorite island tour?

*Ore or Hide and Seek..*

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?

*6-8 hours.*

17: When is your character's birthday?

*April 15.*

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?

*Purple anything.*

19: What town project is your favorite?

*Zen town hall or the zen garden.*

20: What town project do you hate the most?

*Drinking fountain. Seriously?*

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?

*A way to hold a spot for a villager instead of hoping no one moves in the next day.*

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?

*Seriously a boss. 
Jk, jk. 
Stylish, organized, helpful.*

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?

*No, but a fourth character I got attached to cost me Hamlet. *

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?

*Bug hunting. Fishing is.. ugh. Diving is okay, but apparently you can tan easily..*

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*
Not really... I guess...*

26: What furniture series do you like the most?

*Modern wood and alpine. *

27: What furniture series do you like the least?

*Polka dot and space themed.*

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?

*You can't seriously be asking me this. *

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?

*If she has a problem with a public work being too close to a rock, no. *

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?

*... -.-*

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?

*Phoebe.*

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?

*I DON'T WANT TO WORRY ABOUT STUPID VILLAGERS LIKE HIPPEUX MOVING IN. I WANT TO CONTROL WHO MOVES IN.*

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?

*No. *

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?

*Hippeux and Lionel.*

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?

*Control.*

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*
Phoebe. She's adorable.*

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?

*Hippeux. Forever ruining my OCD.*

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):

*Thick glasses and a QR code dress (Clannad school uniform) with white socks and brown loafers. *


Not changing the size because I can't really read it.. :/


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Aug 22, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*Kerry is my name, so Mayor Kerry, and my town name is Albion after my favourite game series, Fable*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Stitches and Maple are pretty tied*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*I like all my villagers ?_?*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*I have all of my dream villagers in my town, so no one*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Um. Ewe.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Isabelle with her stupid rules about where to place my public works projects ?_?*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*Bubblegum K.K. or Imperial K.K. xD*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*Eh there are quite a few I don't like*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*Snooty wolf. Always*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*Uhh I was bought the first one ever as a Christmas present because it was kid friendly. Followed the entire franchise ever since.*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Muffin and K-Honey*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*There are no paths in my town, because I don't like them lol*
13: Do you time travel?
*I have two copies of the game. In one game, I time travel, in my main game, I do not.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Dragons. That would be cool.*
15: Favorite island tour?
*I like the elite flower planting game ^_^*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*Far too much*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*March 29th, same as mine*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Jacob's ladder*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*The Caf?. It's cute and stuff.*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*The weird crane thing oil rig thingmebob*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*The ability to decide where villagers place their houses. I do not like it when they destroy my hybrids.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*So damn sexy*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*I forgot to plant someone's time capsule so I kept it and opened it*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*I'm best at bug hunting. Hate diving.*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*I dislike Dr Shrunk very much because he tells awful jokes. I also dislike Isabelle with her rants about how much space I need to plant a darn bench*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Rococo or Sweets*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Lovely. So much pink ?_? Or Gorgeous. I think it's ugly*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Build you a house?...*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*No. I'd kill her first.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Kapp'n! No, in reality, no one, because that's not how the game was programmed ?_?*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*The conversations the villagers have between themselves (which I always eavesdrop into)*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*Yet again, Isabelle with her stupid rules. Let me place my darn bench where I want it to be placed! And I don't care if the river is a different length to the bridge, make the bridge longer/shorter, you stupid dog.*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Eh, I liked most of my villagers who moved out, but gotta make room for the dreamies!*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Flip. I hated him.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*A complete museum ^_^*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*I like all of my current villagers... but... Um... Stitches? Because he's lazy and cute*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Flip, because he moved in and destroyed my pink lily farm ?_?*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
**


----------



## Hirisa (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm loving reading these (as I fill out my own) but maybe we should start spoilering our answers so more can fit on the page- less scrolling that way too. ^ ^


----------



## MajesticMayor (Aug 22, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
Its my real name!
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
Camofrog
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
Buck
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
Stitches, Because he looks like a boss!
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
Isabelle I guess
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
Im just starting over in my town but no one really
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
The Techno one
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
Stale Cupcakes
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
Wolf and lazy
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
I started with the gamecube version. My friend got me into it
11: What is your nickname in the game?
King B
12: What is a random fact about your town?
Its named after the weeds show town
13: Do you time travel?
I used too but it ruined the fun of the game!
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
Prairie Dogs
15: Favorite island tour?
None too be honest
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
3-6 hours
17: When is your character's birthday?
My birthday (August 6)
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
Pink or golden roses
19: What town project is your favorite?
I havent gotten it yet but I like the zen themed ones
20: What town project do you hate the most?
The reset center one
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
More mini games with villagers
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
Nice King Loyal
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
I TT'ed like a month in a day when I used too TT
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
Fishing
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
Nah
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
I like the sweets set or sloppy
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
A lot but the most popular one I think is dumb is the 7-11 set.
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
Idk
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
lol no
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
Isabelle
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
Building my town and making my house the way I want it
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
I dont like that you cant have as many bells on you as possible without having the bags
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
Bam
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
Cyrano
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
PwP's
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Stitches Just like the way he looks
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Dont really know!
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
A King


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 22, 2013)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
Corduroy is my characters name, and my town name was WishDrop. they were both chosen randomly.
*2: Who is your favorite current villager? *
either coco or olaf.
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *
deidre. it was amelia, but she's moving out soon~!
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?* 
pietro.. <3
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *
kicks or kk slider. leif is cool too~
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
isabelle, i mean, honestly, she does all the work. i just throw my two cents in every once in a while.
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *
Forest Life
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
Hyno KK
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
a kitty.. <3 i'd probably be normal.. or something. i dunno.
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
in the april of 2nd grade, i found AC:WW while looking up various wii games. it looked really cool, so i saved up to get it.
*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
i have several.. sophia, genius, and bucko.
*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
sahara is in wishdrop every other day.
*13: Do you time travel?*
heck yeah!
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
hedgehog.
*15: Favorite island tour?*
hammer tour is the most fun, but gardening is the most useful because i'm a flower stealer. 
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
lately, it's been like 2-4 hours. but when i first started it was like, 5-7.
*17: When is your character's birthday?*
november 2nd, my actual birthday.
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
i love the blue roses!
*19: What town project is your favorite?*
dream suite!
*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
uhm.. i dunno. i like them all~
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
the ability to write letters to people in other towns.
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
interesting, gasmask-wearing, and FABULOUS.
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
inviting butch and rasher to live in my town. ._.
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
bug hunting
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
no, i don't believe so. but i don't really like pelly that much.
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
i really like the modern wood series. oh, and the kiddie series remade in pastels is just gorgeous!
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
hmm.. i can't name any on the top of my head.
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
the real question here is, what wouldn't Tom Nook be willing to do for bells..?
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
probably. her adorableness mesmerizes people everywhere.. she kinda already has.
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
rover, without a doubt! he was also on the train when i came..
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
the simplicity. also, there is no definite way to end or defeat the game.
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
randomly placed rocks. ugh.
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
no, but fang ALMOST moved out. thank goodness he decided not to.
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
rasher
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
all the fantasy home renovations and PWPs.
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
pietro or coco. they are so unique and quirky! i love them.
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
there are too many to choose from to make a decision 
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*
pale skin and bright red hair. she always wears a bloody alice in wonderland outfit with a gasmask.


----------



## beebs (Aug 22, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
It's just a variation of my nickname.

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
Genji

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
Derwin DX

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
Zucker. I love octopi, and he looks like takoyaki which is just adorable!

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
Digby hue hue hue

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
Pffffftttt Isabelle hands down

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
Stale Cupcakes

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
KK Samba

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
Uchi Octopus

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
I think I was 12. . . It was the first one for the Gamecube. I wanted it because it reminded me of Harvest Moon.

11: What is your nickname in the game?
B-Train

12: What is a random fact about your town?
The fossil section of the museum is complete!

13: Do you time travel?
Sometimes, for villager trades, but I try not to in my main copy. My second copy is all for TTing and helping people get stoof. :3

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
Foxes. I know we have Redd, but I want fox villagers to live in my town.

15: Favorite island tour?
Hammer Tour

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
Depends. Some days not at all. Some days 5+.

17: When is your character's birthday?
Same as mine. 12/21

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
Blue Pansies

19: What town project is your favorite?
The colored tire bench, but I have yet to get it. :C

20: What town project do you hate the most?
Pile of Pipes. wut da feck?

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
More villager interactions like Hide and Seek

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
tomboy, kind, forgetful

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
Yes, when I first started I visited another town and she said I could take some flowers. I took her only dandelion I think. . . Always felt bad about that.

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
bug hunting. I've always loved bugs since I was a kid. 

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
I'm not fond of Chip. . . 

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
Campus

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
Golden. . . looks too gaudy to me

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
Absolutely ANYTHING

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
She's capable but too nice.

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
Reggie? Idk

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
The villagers. c:

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
Need more inventory space!!!! DX

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
Mhmm Phil

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
I guess Derwin, but none of them have been Jambette ugly. 

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
Zucker. . . still. . . I'll wait for you!!! <3

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Out of the villagers I've had so far: Olaf. We have the same taste in music, and he sends me the funniest letters.

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Jambette. . . those lips scare me. :C

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
short short white hair, usually rocking the straw boater, clothing changes but usually the cafe uniform, black eyes with two little white orbs.


----------



## Elaine (Aug 22, 2013)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
Mei is my favourite character from the manga/anime "Sukitte ii na-yo" (Say I Love You), as well as my favourite in the Pokemon games (keynote: Mei, not May), also I just really like the name. It's cute! Akita was completely random. I like the breed of dog, I guess. xD I couldn't come up with anything better, and if I let myself overthink about names I would have never got into the gameplay.
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
Marshal uwu
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
SKYE BECAUSE SHE WON'T BLOODY WELL MOVE OUT. I DONT LIKE YOU GO AWAY.
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
Apple uwu He's a dreamie.. I always wanted a hamster as a kid, so I reaaaally want a cutiepie hamster for my town. Apple is a peppy type and a super sweetheart. ;A; I would love her so much.
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
Hmm.. Booker. He's a cutiepie. :3
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
Me...?
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
Stale Cupcakes & Bubblegum K.K
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
I don't dislike any of them.
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
Probably a monkey or a cat! Those are the closest to personality I have.

*Monkey* - I like to play tricks on people, usually ones where I'm the only one laughing. ._.; I was also born year of the monkey. 

Despite being shy, I'd probably have the normal or Peppy personality.. Hmm there is only one peppy monkey, in the game so far--that'd be interesting! I think mine would definitely look more like an Emperor Tamarin, than just a plain monkey. 'Cause.. y'know what's better than an mustached monkey? :3

*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
I played first Wild World I think.. Honestly I'm not too sure. I know I played the GCN one but that might have been after WW. My brother bought me the game so we could play together, and I usually trust his recommendations 'cause he's a huge game junky.
*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
Lamb, Kitty & Double M
*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
I have the same town layout as the widely known "Aika Village".
*13: Do you time travel?*
Yes.
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
Hmm. Swans? Too close to ducks, I confuse the Rhino's and the Hippos. xD Hmm..Seals? Foxes? That'd be cute. xD
*15: Favorite island tour?*
Hide n Seek, Giant Dragonfly, & Market Price fishy 
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
I used to spend all day, but lately I haven't spent that much time actually playing because I'm trying to push villagers out. After I get them out, I probably won't play much..
*17: When is your character's birthday?*
April 15th, same as my own.
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
Lillies. :3
*19: What town project is your favorite?*
Probably the topitaries or uhh Idk what its called cause i don't have it but.. flower arch? It's really pretty.
*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
That stupid arch sculpture with the hole in it. Srsly whats the point???
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
More PWPs, and a cubed layout of the town so when you try to place things you can see exactly how much space is left and such..
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
Cute, Friendly, Fashionable.
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
Hitting villagers with nets for the sake of reaction.
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
Fishin'
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
n/a
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
Mermaid.
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
Sleek.
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
Be the nice genuine Mister that he is, assisting those in need?
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
She's just a puppy!
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
Ahaha, probably Rover.
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
The actual interaction with animals, doing favors, inviting them over, etc
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
Mmm.. just seems like the ripped appart a lot of the special characters backgrounds, and the villagers say the same things more often and aren't as special or different than before.
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
YES MY BABY NANA. ;A; 
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
BAROLD.
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
More PwP's to make a pretty town.
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Marshal :3 I love the smug personality, he's a squirrel that's actually cute.. and he's a tiny cutiepie. Iunno how to describe it really I just love him. 
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Big top, Eloise, Pinky, Gloria, Opal, Hazel, Pecan (She's not as bad now), & the worst one of them all: Cesar. He haunted us. 'Cause I would always get these annoying/uglies in WW and because I only played with my brother..when they moved away they'd go to his town, then come straight back. It was like war of the uglies. ;A;
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*
A dress with white stockings, mary janes, + Hair bow wig OR plain hair + a hairpin/ribbon OR a straw hat.


----------



## princelio (Aug 22, 2013)

Spoiler



1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*Lio is me and my town is Chanaton because I love chana (chickpeas).*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Bluhhh I hate picking. Maybe Bluebear...she's sooo cute she makes me squee.
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*I love them all *
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Deidre, because she's the last one I need 
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Hahahahahah wow I don't want to answer this IT'D BE NOOK
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Isabelle. I'm fairly certain she was supposed to be mayor anyway and that I'm just a figurehead who paths the town and plants flowers.*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*Forest Life has always been my favorite 
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*Wow what no they're all great
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*I'd be a special character who runs a magic-type store with my gf's character; she'd be a jellyfish and I'd be some type of unicorn/cat hybrid. YEP I'VE THOUGHT ABOUT THIS*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*When I was like ~12 and the gamecube one was out. It was a huuuge deal at the time because WHOA WOW WHOA IT COMES WITH ITS OWN MEMORY CARD BECAUSE IT'S SUCH A BIG GAME AND IT STAYS IN REAL TIME WHAT*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Apple calls me dumpling (against my wishes), Merengue calls me cupcake (<3), Static calls me youngin, and everyone else says Prince if not Lio.*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*It has gigantic paths in places. I know I'll probably have to move them eventually for pwps and I am dreading it. Also the paths are candy and all the villagers have a candy I associate with them.
*13: Do you time travel?
*In my giveaway town, and sometimes to place houses/get furniture from the mail so I can redecorate. I used to do it more when I was moving people to get my dreamies in, but tbh in my main town I really play day by day.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*I wish we had a ferret skin that could double as weasel/red panda/raccoon/etc.
*15: Favorite island tour?
*That one where you hit the robot with the hammer
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*not answering this lol
*17: When is your character's birthday?
*10/17
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Pink roses 
*19: What town project is your favorite?
*Ooooh the uhm. video screen thing. that plays ads for the island. idk if I'd have it in my town though
*20: What town project do you hate the most?
*Stadium lighting jfc it's so ugly. KC why did you suggest that??
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*A grid system for placing pwps so you could see where they can and can't go, and why (aka there'd be a red zone around certain things like rivers, cliffs, other buildings and etc. you know like every other building sim has.) - this would include being able to place villager housing, though I think there should be some restrictions still to make it less like you're forcing them to live where you want and you're still considering their desires as characters with personality - aka an octopus might want a house close to the beach ramp or a pond, a bird might want to live by trees, etc. I also think tied in with this, there should be a system that lets you build and plant certain stuff that will "attract" certain villagers and they could apply for housing permits (you could opt out of this if you'd rather have randomized residents). You might unlock a monkey villager after planting bananas, or a fashionable sparkly villager after getting GracieGrace. This would also lengthen the game some and make animals a more goal-oriented and less trade-oriented style of play. I think about these things a lot okay*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*royal douche bag
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I did boot Tammy to try and get Twiggy to move. I feel like a jerk about that because she was really cute and she and Bluebear were supposed to be together. She lives on as the mascot of my giveaway town (I put her on my other game)*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Fishing
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Cornimer
*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*The fish one I think. it's so cute
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*The Gracie set. In its default form, anyway. God what an ugly pattern, esp to be so rare.
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Sell housing?
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*I'd say she's too shy but the meek are apparently going to inherit it at some point so
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Isabelle. She does basically everything and finds a lot of joy in working herself to the bone, and she basically forced you into the role immediately despite you obviously not being the intended mayor. I think she formulated a plan like that so she could still run the show without having to socialize with the villagers or be expected to take time off to do any of the lesser tasks that you basically do.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*error error game too neat to pick one thing
I guess the way villagers seem to develop little quirks, even if it's only in our imaginations. And the cool holidays. Oh wait but really it's decorating my house!!*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*The stale recycled dialogue. I wish/hope it would/will change with the time of year at least. Also wish holidays had more games/events.*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Tammy but we discussed that and she still technically lives with me in my second town 
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Nate oh my god I'm so glad he's gone.
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*To get off my lazy butt and pay off this level of my mortgage so I can finally finish my basement and remodel my exterior.
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Maybe Bluebear. I'm not sure why. Probably just because she's the cutest imo. She's not my best friend, I like peppies fine but they're not my favorite personality, and we don't have a particularly special connection in game. But maaaan she's really adorable, I was always drawn to her design and every time I see her it makes me happy.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Twiggy. She's actually pretty and I like her personality fine but she caused a lot of bad vibes in my town for awhile since she moved in unexpectedly and held my village and main tree/flower display hostage for a long time with her stupid house.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):


----------



## radical6 (Aug 22, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
* character - my name. town - idk random*

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
* tammy and rolf*

3: Who is your least favorite current villager? 
*nibbles*

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
* stitches because i love him*

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) 
*who would it be? uh i dont think i would date them*

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*isabelle wow*

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? 
*i love you and K.K house*

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? 
*not sure*

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? 
*cub and uchi*

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*um around 2006? i got wild world and saw my cousin play it*

11: What is your nickname in the game? 
*"K bear"*

12: What is a random fact about your town? 
*i think my 5 starters were really popular villagers*

13: Do you time travel? 
*yes*

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? 
*flamingos !*

15: Favorite island tour? 
*the hammer one*

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*around 3-5 hours*

17: When is your character's birthday?
*the same day as mine - sept 15th*

18: What is your favorite flower in the game? 
*roses uvu*

19: What town project is your favorite?
*fountains!! and log benches and the picnic one ah*

20: What town project do you hate the most?
*that weird tooth thing people can walk under*

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
* OPTION TO CHOOSE YOUR SKIN COLOR....*

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
* cute and mean*

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? 
*i traded ankha and put the campsite right next to  the town plaza.. wtf?? was i doing??*

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*bug hunting*

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
* nah*

26: What furniture series do you like the most? 
*rococo and the sci-fi set. alpine with qr codes is cool too*

27: What furniture series do you like the least? 
*lovely series*

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*tom nook is a nice raccoon come on he gives u time to pay your debt*

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*ok*

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? 
*isabelle*

31: What is your favorite thing about the game? 
*how peaceful it is*

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? 
*no option to choose skin color, max of 4 people for wifi*

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*not in acnl, but in city folk rolf moved*

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*HAZEL....*

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*the 7/11 set maybe and rare dlc lol*

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? 
*tammy and rolf.. idk i just love them but i like rolf a bit more since he was in my city folk town uwu*

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*im not sure*

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
* crown, funny glasses, white hair (the long one with bangs), a pink seifuku (how do you spell that) white legging and ballet slippers*


----------



## SpellCheckJoe (Aug 22, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*Because that's my real name. LOL. Aaand, Ulora. Reason behind Ulora is because it was actually a Pokemon Forum I had made a few years ago. It was very successful forum but then UloraV2 was created to be even better. When that forum went up my "partner in crime" actually went behind my back and locked the site and stripped me of my admin privileges. In anger I created a UloraV3, but it wasn't as successful as I had hoped. So when I first started the game and it asked me to name my town, the first name I thought of was Ulora.*

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Static  I actually hated him at first, but then he grew on me and now is my fave.*

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Frita and Timbra.* 

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Stitches! He's just amazing. :3 Or a hamster.*

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*None. That's bestiality.*

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Bettles run my town.  W/o beetles, there is no town...*

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*Well I actually haven't heard all of them, so there's no way to pick one as a favorite just yet. But so far I like K.K. Groove.*

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*As I mentioned above, I haven't heard all of them yet. But so far I really don't like Space K.K.*

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*I'd be Static, but instead of purple, I'd like to be all white. Haha, it would be a pretty interesting design instead of purple.*

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*I was actually a bit hesitant to get the game to begin with. I've never played the franchise before, but I've heard about it. I asked some friends if the game was worth it and they highly recommended it so I ended up buying it and loving it!*

11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Super A and dumpling.*

12: What is a random fact about your town?
*There is no organization when it comes to fruit trees. -_-*

13: Do you time travel?
*Nope, and don't plan on it.*

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Platypus! I'd looove to have a platypus (just because when I think of platypus I think of Oshawott.*

15: Favorite island tour?
*Scavenger Hung or the Ore one.*

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*At first it was a few hours because there was A LOT to do. But now that I'm all caught up with the majority of things I only play 20-40 mins a day because there's not much to do other than catch beetles to get some bells.*

17: When is your character's birthday?
*6/23, same as mine.*

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*I like roses and Jacob's Ladders. Ugh I hate tulips and cosmos though.*

19: What town project is your favorite?
*So far I don't like any of them. The only ones I found worth actually building would have to be the Cafe and the Police Station.*

20: What town project do you hate the most?
*The stone slab. I really don't see the point to it.*

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*The ability to move villagers to where you want, kick villagers out when you want, and to place the new house plot of villagers that are moving in.*

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Professional. Generous. Aaand overachieving.*

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*I made Erik buy my item from the flea market at an overpriced amount of bells. *

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Bug catching! I despise diving.*

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Tom Nook. I hate him. It's all his fault I'm in so much debt.*

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Regal and Modern. *

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*All of the floral ones and pink ones. -_-*

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*The real question is what would Tom Nook not be willing to do for bells?*

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*I thought she did already--alongside with Tom Nook...*

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Some rich guy that could give all these darn animals what they demand.*

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*The ability to customize things the way you want and stuff like that...don't really know how to explain it. I guess in short it would be the overall freedom that the game gives you.*

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*How all of the stores close early (I have the Night Owl ordinance and they still close too early...).*

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Nope. Hahaha. Bettina and Bella are the only ones that moved out and I didn't mind.*

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Frita and Timbra. Ugh I hate sheep.*

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*BELLS! PLENTY AND PLENTY OF BELLS!*

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Well, I haven't really had every villager in the entire game, but from what I've had I like Static and Erik.*

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*All sheep. They're just hideous. And gorillas.*

Aaand I deleted the last question because I didn't feel like answering it. -_-


----------



## Breesasha (Aug 23, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*I named my character after my mother's middle name and I got the name of my town from my friend, because I got the Animal Crossing game as a gift for graduating from college and it was my summer of "new beginnings" like a Sunrise.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Dotty*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Limberg*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*I am actually not sure, it is kind of odd*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*I would probably date Brewster because he owns his own business and has a really chill personality*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*I run my town, I am the only human and the mayor of the town. *
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*K.K. Ragtime or K.K. Salsa*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*K.K. Soul*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*I would be a doggy with a snooty or normal personality*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*I started playing Animal Crossing on the Gamecube a long time ago, I played because I wanted a break from the Sims so I got this game. I have had every Animal Crossing game since the one on the gamecube. *
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Marietta*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*My town is going to be 100% filled with flowers one day once I noticed the grass is starting to disappea*r
13: Do you time travel?
*I used to, I wanted to but now I don't anymore. *
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Maybe a shark?*
15: Favorite island tour?
*Maze tour*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*About an hour-hour and a half*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*March 6*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Tulip*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*Police Station*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
R*andom different things like the firepit and zen bell*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*The ability to send longer messages and messages to people over the internet to my different friends. *
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Dedicated, playful, money-hungry*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*Nope*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Bug hunting*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*I dislike K.K because he never seems to recognize the songs I request lol*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Regal*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Sloppy *
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*ANYTHING*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*No, she's too passive*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Tortimer*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*I love the options to make public works projects* 
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*I hate that I can't control when I get the public works projects and my pockets are too small*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Nope*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*I'm not sure I've ever had one that I thought was ugly*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*The modern police station, I am waiting on a neighbor to recommend it. *
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Dotty *
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*I am not sure*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
She has reddish brown hair in a business casual style, with brown eyes, wearing the cafe's uniform and a pair of black flats.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Aug 23, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*Skinny is a name I've used online. Zingzang is a name I made up for my town. I like the way it looks. *

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Rolf. He was in my WW game. Even though they've bleached his personality almost beyond recognition, I still love him.*

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Lucy. She seems nice. (My particular soft spot is for the less-than-friendly types.)*

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Cyrano. I think he looks great for a cranky guy.*

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Not a date, though we can share a date pudding, but I think it would be fun to have dinner with Saharah!*

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Whoever is sending out those balloons. *

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*K.K. Jongara, K.K. Rock and K.K. Groove. Having 3 favorites is way more fun than having just one. Wheeeee! *

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*Too many.*

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*A cranky cat. Black with blue patches. Wears the skull shirt. Catchphrase would be "No parties!"*

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*Started playing WW and kept playing for 3 years. To play NL, I had to retire my WW game. *sad eyes* It's an addiction, and I believe the best cure for an addiction is to feed it, until it explodes. *

11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Lady S. (Why!?) *

12: What is a random fact about your town?
*Zingzang's had 29 dream visitors! That's 29 more than I'd expected! *does the happy dance with the Brewsteroids* *

13: Do you time travel?
*Nope. I'm elderly. Can't take too much excitement.*

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
Meerkats. Paranoid, over-agitated meerkats. [/COLOR][/B]

15: Favorite island tour?
*Anything that puts a fishing rod in my hands.*

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*Too much time, according to family. Not enough time, according to me. *

17: When is your character's birthday?
*June 15.*

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Right now, it's the black rose. Tomorrow, it may be the black tulip.*

19: What town project is your favorite?
*The zen garden. I wish I had one in real life. *

20: What town project do you hate the most?
*Road signs. I mean, why, why, why, when I have no roads in my town?*

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*Dedicated inventory space for the tools.*

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Happy coffee addict. *

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*I regret nothing. Life is too long to live with regrets. (That was not a typo.) *

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Fishing. But I hunt the big bugs for the big bucks. (Couldn't resist.) *

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Lyle. He makes me dizzy every time he speaks.*

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Mixed wood series. I loooooove wood. *

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Balloon series. I mean, really? I wouldn't have it in my house. It looks like an open invitation to Pennywise to move right in.*

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*He would do things I am not authorized to describe on a public forum.*

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*No, but she'd help run it.*

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Phoebe. She's a smart one. *

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*No leveling up, no boss fight, no deerclops. *

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*They bleached the personalities out of the villagers. *shakes fists**

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Nope. They wouldn't dare!*

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*No one's ugly. Some are more  different than others, that's all it is. *

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*Topiaries. *waits for April to unlock* *

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*I have not met them all, so I have no idea who I'd like the best.*

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*I have not met them all, so I have no idea who I'd like the least. (Did I just repeat myself? I do that a lot, the older I get.) *

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..)
*Skinny has blue hair. She will always have blue hair. She wears it short (no time to fuss), she likes simple outfits (no time to fuss), she munches on a twig (no ciggies to be had in AC). *


----------



## Jordandelion (Aug 23, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*Jordan is my real name, so naturally... Arcadia is a cool name to me, it sounds modern.*

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Static, as you can see.*

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Don't really have one, I like them all.*

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Uhhh... Hm... Maybe Hamlet to replace Kody as my jock. I haven't had a Hamster yet.*

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*I'm not a furry, but maybe Kicks if he were humanized.*

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Apparently my picky secretary.*

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*Can't decide, there's a lot of 'em.*

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*The aircheck of To the Edge sounds like a chorus of farts...*

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*Probably an uchi squirrel or sheep.*

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*A few years ago I bought Wild World to see what AC was like, as a few of my friends told me it was awesome. I was pleased.*

11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Cupcake!*

12: What is a random fact about your town?
*Everything is planned.*

13: Do you time travel?
*Guilty...*

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Hedgehogs and maybe geckos.*

15: Favorite island tour?
*The gardening tour for easy medals.*

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*At least an hour or two.*

17: When is your character's birthday?
*March 6, same as me.*

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*I like the pink lillies and blue roses.*

19: What town project is your favorite?
*Hard to choose. The flower clock or hot spring, probably.*

20: What town project do you hate the most?
*Why would anyone stack a pile of pipes in their town?*

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*Just more things to do in general.*

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Clone of me.*

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*I kind of regret time traveling so much. I'm just so impatient.*

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Bug hunting!*

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Pete annoys me. Pelly deserves better.*

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Sweets!*

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Gracie Series...*

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Haggle on a Klondike Bar.*

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*She'd just annoy everyone to death with her whining.*

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*I always thought it was Tortimer, but I doubt I'm right.*

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*It never really ends.*

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*Don't get me started...*

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Muffy on a time traveling accident. Oh well, I easily replaced her with Frita.*

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Pompom... Good thing she's gone, but she still shows up in my main street a lot.*

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*To complete my house!*

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Static. He's just awesome.*

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*I have a lot, but I think Bones tops the list. His nose... It literally makes me want to throw up.*

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*The new female face that kinda looks like the generic villager face. Has two eyelashes. I change outfits regularly.*


----------



## ravenkaw (Aug 23, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*My character's name is Lainee, and I chose that name because it's been a favorite of mine for a while. My town's name is Ginkgo -- I needed a town name and that just popped into my head. *

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*I have to chose one?! Umm, Phil and Cyrano!*

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Hands-down, Peewee. Get. Him. Away.*

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Actually, I wouldn't. I like the element of randomness.*

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*No. Just, no.*

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Phil, of course.*

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*Right now, K.K. Jongara!*

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*I don't know...yet. There are quite a few songs I dislike.*

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*Probably a cat, as I love felines and volunteer for their welfare. Other possibilities include bird(raven/crow), wolf, or eagle(peregrine falcon). And out of all the current personalities, I would be cranky (Even though I'm female; I don't see why female villagers can't be cranky. :/).*

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*I started playing Animal Crossing back when AC: Population Growing came out in the U.S. I have no idea why I started playing...I guess I thought it was interesting...that was a long time ago...*

11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Currently, I actually have two nicknames going at the same time. Dearie and Chickpea. I love the nickname Chickpea -- super cute!*

12: What is a random fact about your town?
*Garcie still hasn't visited my town despite the fact I've had T.I.Y. for quite some time.*

13: Do you time travel?
*Sort of. I restarted my game back in June. Because I wanted to have the same amount of days played, I set my date to about 2 weeks before the (then) current date. So, I did TT to catch up to the current date. I'm still behind one day...because I'm lazy.*

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Mountain Lion (Cougar/Puma) or Lioness. That model could work either way.*

15: Favorite island tour?
*Scavenger Hunt*

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*1-2 hours*

17: When is your character's birthday?
*February 20th*

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Lilies!*

19: What town project is your favorite?
*Zen Garden*

20: What town project do you hate the most?
*The giant red Shoe bench thing...and road signs.*

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*Dedicated tool "belt" or inventory and little sign posts to mark where YOU want villagers to live.*

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Crazy cat lover???*

23: Have you ever done something you are ashamed of or regret in this game?
*Not really. It's a game.*

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Out of those three: bug hunting.*

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Tommy and Timmy. Those voices. And I just hate that the shopkeepers follow you around; it really annoys me. So, by extension, all shopkeepers annoy me.*

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Modern Wood Series. Ooh, and the Patchwork Series is cute.*

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Kiddie. Creeps. Me. Out.*

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Make a deal with the devil.*

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*No.*

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Some old guy.*

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*Update graphics!*

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*Grass wear.*

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Nope.*

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Peewee*

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*Bamboo, Wooden Log (bench), Zen Bell...*

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Phil or Cyrano. Or both.*

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Don't know yet.*

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): 
*I've had long, dark blue hair for quite a while -- seems to be my favorite. Grey eyes; although, they're truly not light enough for my taste. My clothes change daily. However, I'm usually wearing my Straw Hat. *


----------



## keybug55 (Aug 23, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*Marissa because it's my real name. I just combined a couple things from a town name generator and boom! Windset!*

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*A mix of Pheobe and Hans, but most of my villagers are amazing anyway ^^*

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Alice, I want a normal pink villager to represent spring since I have villagers that represent the other seasons. *

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*TUCKER BECAUSE HE'S UNDERRATED AND ADORABLE*

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*oh wow umm...I guess Digby is Isabelle is cool with it.*

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*ME*

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*DJ K.K. It's an awesome song, and one of my firsts from GC*

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*To The Edge...it...confuses me...*

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*I would be a normal pink cat*

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*I started long ago when GC came out. I just had it, and me and my brother would always play. Also I knew someone who used to Time Travel*

11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Missi because Kabuki gave me a great idea when he said "missy"*

12: What is a random fact about your town?
*The town flag is Lady Rainicorn which I made myself ^^*

13: Do you time travel?
*The Doctor is gone now, so no.*

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Lemurs, please let there be lemurs*

15: Favorite island tour?
*Labyrinth is really fun when you can actually talk to people*

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*When I first got it, 5 hours 0_0 but since I got most of the unlocked stuff I guess less than 2...*

17: When is your character's birthday?
*5/28 is a great day for cake*

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*I really like the roses*

19: What town project is your favorite?
*Still waiting on that picnic...*

20: What town project do you hate the most?
*Archway Sculpture. It looks like a tooth with a large cavity. It makes my teeth hurt looking at that thing.*

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*More hamsters*

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Silly and Playful*

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*I let my first camper Tia go. I didn't know she was going to be that popular...*

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*I always like fishing.*

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Katrina honey, you're somewhat useless*

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*I really like the Astro Series*

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*The Kiddie Series always bothered me -_-*

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Help moving villagers that constantly get traded. Seriously, he could make 5 mil per villager.*

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*With her cuteness, yes. I have to keep her restricted to secretary so she does not discover her true power.*

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*I thought it was Tortimer, but he blew it off to go to the island. Istead he gave me a ticket to Windset. He told me that there is great fortune at the end of the train ride. I bet he was with cahoots with Rover.*

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*The fact how I can compare this with City Folk and realize that CF was terrible xD*

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*No indicated house plots...but that's already compromised because of the reset trick*

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Nah, not really...or not yet...eep!*

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*No uglies yet, but if anyone I guess I'll have to say Alice.*

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*TUCKER*

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*TUCKER BECAUSE HE'S A MAMMOTH AND ADORABLE LOOK AT HIS TUSKS*

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*...Why is Hazel even in this game?*

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): Can't get a pic at this moment, but I have the rounded eyes, with reddish hair. I am wearing a Shrunk outfit with jeans and tasseled loafers. I am also wearing flower boppers.


----------



## Brendino (Aug 23, 2013)

Spoiler



*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
I named my character after myself, and named my town after a fictionalized version of a city I live near.

*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
Mira, with Kidd and Kid Cat not far behind

*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
I don?t hate Graham, I just wish he?d never moved in.

*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
I don?t have any Cranky, Peppy or Lazy villagers right now, so one of them (first that come to mind from each are Apollo, Carmen and Ozzie).
*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
Eh, Sable, I guess? She seems nice once you get to know her.

*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
Two months in, my town still has no real direction.

*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
K.K. Groove, easily.
*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
I haven?t heard enough of them to have a least favorite yet. I either like a song, or just feel meh about it.

*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
I think I?d like to be a lazy koala, just like Ozzie.

*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
I started with New Leaf shortly after it came out, since I really had no games for my 3DS at that point.

*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
My villagers either call me Mr. B or Bren.

*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
It took me more than a month of planning to decide where I wanted my pathways, and even now, I?m not that happy with them.

*13: Do you time travel?*
No, but my town is purposely one hour behind the real time.

*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
We already have a giraffe in Gracie, but I?d love to see actual villagers that could be giraffes, too.

*15: Favorite island tour?*
Probably the Fossil Hunting tours

*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
Anywhere from half an hour to two hours- depending on what the rest of my schedule is.
*
17: When is your character's birthday?*
January 9

*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
The whole southwestern portion of my town is overrun with cosmos, so I guess those.

*19: What town project is your favorite?*
Either the lighthouse or wind turbine, I guess. The police station would be my favorite- if my villagers would ever bother to suggest it.
*
20: What town project do you hate the most?*
Any useless ones that villagers propose like traffic signs.

*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
More and more frequent mini-games (hide-and-seek, etc.). I also seem to recall hearing that you could play retro games within previous versions of Animal Crossing, so I?d love to see that make a return.

*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
Hurried, Helpful and Happy

*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
I regret not restarting much earlier on when I wanted to- I?ve put too much work into my game to want to restart now.

*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
Probably bug hunting, even though I?ve caught everything I can at this point.

*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
Phyllis, I guess, since she always seems to be in a sour mood.
*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
I don?t really care about one furniture series or the other, as long as my rooms look somewhat uniform.

*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
I think the real question is what _wouldn?t_ he do for bells?

*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
No, but she already rules the village (let?s face it- we aren?t much more than a symbolic leader).
*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
Isabelle. I think she might?ve changed her mind last minute though, which is why the first person to step off the train is pronounced mayor (yet, she?s still the one basically running the show).
*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
It?s simple, and there?s always something to do every day.

*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
Nothing yet, but I expect it to get really boring once I?ve fully upgraded my house and perfected my town.

*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
Hugh was one of my original villagers that just moved out. He wasn?t one of my favorites, but still, it was a little sad to see him go.

*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
Harry. Not only was he ugly, but he kept wearing all my custom clothes and tried to rip me off on every single trade. I was glad he was only in town for about 3 weeks,

*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
For a villager to suggest a police station PWP. It?s already been two months- I don?t want to wait much longer.

*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Only had experience with my own villagers to this point, so I?d say Mira?s my favorite. She always drops by my house, gives me gifts and has a pretty cool house.

*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Harry, for the same reasons I stated in #34

*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*
Is it bad I can name the exact clothes my character?s wearing? (light-blue cap, pilot shades, raglan tee, blue gym shorts, bobby socks, cleats). The rest of my character is pretty standard, but a bit sunburnt.


----------



## Mia (Aug 23, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
My character's name comes from a personal habit of naming any girl character Mia because it was the name I gave the girl trainer when she was introduced in Pokemon Crystal. My town is named because I wanted to include a town feature and River fit perfectly. Vi because I liked the sound.

2: Who is your favorite current villager? Zell

3: Who is your least favorite current villager? Quillson

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? Merengue because of her unique design and personality.

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? Kicks

6: Who or what truly runs your town? Isabelle since she lets me know where and where I can't place PWP.

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? Technopop

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? None

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? Horse with a Normal personality

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? When it came out on the Game Cube

11: What is your nickname in the game? Lamb

12: What is a random fact about your town? I only have 2 native pear trees left in town, one by the message board and the other by City Hall. 

13: Do you time travel? Yes

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? Parrots

15: Favorite island tour? Scavenger Hunt

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? An hour

17: When is your character's birthday? Oct 31

18: What is your favorite flower in the game? Roses

19: What town project is your favorite? Police Station

20: What town project do you hate the most?Police Station because of having to wait for a villager to suggest it.

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? More bag space

22: How would you describe your main character in three words? Always after bells

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? Nope

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? Diving

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. Katie because I have to find somewhere to take her because I don't have all of her items.

26: What furniture series do you like the most? Sleek

27: What furniture series do you like the least? Sweets

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?Shave off his own fur and sell it as a jacket.

29: Could Isabelle rule the world? Nope. 

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? Phineas

31: What is your favorite thing about the game? No pressure to complete anything

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? Not a way to have all international/regional events happen in the game. I.E like how Obon is celebrated in the Japanese version of the game but not NA version.

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? Nope

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? Quillson

35: What do you want the most in this game right now? More bells

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Merengue. Again for her design and personality.

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Prince. I really don't like his design.

38: What does your character look like? (Their face,clothes,etc..)

Girls face 3 with the hair dyed pink, and wearing the Outback hat, Green Swim Suit, and Hero's Boots


----------



## Farobi (Aug 23, 2013)

will edit with ~*spoilers*~ soon (people should too!)


----------



## Miggi (Aug 23, 2013)

Spoiler



1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*Because Miggi is my nickname and I use it everywhere.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*STITCHES!*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Cherry, I guess. I don't dislike her, but she isn't one of my dreamies. *
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Ankha, because she's so popular and I'm looking for her since ages. (I need a snooty, though)*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*What the.. *
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Isabelle. She's annoying..*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*K.K. Hypno, I suppose. Because of it's creepiness*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*Don't have one.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*A lazy cub, I think.  *
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*Since Christmas 2008. I got ACWW AND ACLC at Christmas. I was able to choose one computer game from my sister, we went to the gameshop. My brother was with us, he told me Animal Crossing would resemble Sims. I used to play Sims a lot, so I had chosen it. One of the best decisions ever.*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*My game isn't in English, so I don't know the nickname in English. Everybody calls me 'B?ckchen' (will be hard for you guys to pronounce it. ^^)*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*Hm.. I've got a small plaza underneath the train station with a fountain, many pear trees + 1a pears, blue, black, purple, pink roses and two benches. I love this spot. *
13: Do you time travel?
*Just for villagers. I will stop tting if I get my last dreamies. *
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Fox!*
15: Favorite island tour?
*The bug catching tours. I loved the firefly island tour. *
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*There is no average time. When the game came out, I used to play all day long. But in these days I'm just playing 20 minutes per day. *
17: When is your character's birthday?
*27th August*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*The carnations.. they're just beautifull and rare. *
19: What town project is your favorite?
*The campsite, I guess. *
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*The campsite. Yes, I love and hate it sometime. *
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*More bag space, no PWP limit, more villagers than 10*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Silly, grateful, clumsy*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*No, why should I? *
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Bug hunting, but I love fishing, too. Diving is nice. *
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Rover. He is so fu**ing annoying. He always thinks that he is funny and talks too much. (I like him more in the English version)*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*The trump set, **it fits perfect with me. *
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Lovely set. Definetly.*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*That sounds.. **not right.*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*She shouldn't. She is annoying with her "You can't place this here! There is a big rock, it's impossible to delete a rock!" Oh my gosh.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Rover.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*Everything!*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*Don't know it now*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Nope*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Gabi and Rasher. Ew.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*A second town without purchasing a digital copy. *
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Stitches! He was in my ACWW town, I loved him so much. I reseted for him in ACLC, he's just amazing.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Bella or Kat. They are SO ugly.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*Boy, the face with the big, blue eyes, he is dressed like a waiter. :3*


----------



## Seravee (Aug 23, 2013)

Spoiler



*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
Both are Gundam references, though from different versions.  Seravee (along w/the Seraphim) is my favorite Gundam in general and is from 00, and Vesalius is Rau Le Creuset's flagship in Seed. 
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
Gala and Olaf
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
Charlise
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
I am getting Apollo soon so asides from him, Merengue because she's super cute
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
None - weird question is weird
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
Isabelle - she even limits where I put my PWPs to a ridiculous degree >>
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
K.K. Metal
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
Rockin' K.K.
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
I would be a lazy, peach pink cat with white tips on my ears, legs, and arms.
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
I started when New Leaf released because a friend was also trying it out and I wanted to kill time.
*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
Mega S or Belle S
*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
The native fruit is oranges.
*13: Do you time travel?*
Nope and don't plan to.
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
Can't think of anything - I know there's already dogs but it'd be cool if there was a corgi in there somewhere.
*15: Favorite island tour?*
Scavenger Hunt
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
A few hours
*17: When is your character's birthday?*
April 10th
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
Lilies and Jacob's Ladders
*19: What town project is your favorite?*
The makeovers for the town hall and train station
*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
The chair sculpture.
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
More space
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
Perfectionist, talkative, traditional
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
I chose the first map without checking other options.
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
Bug hunting
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
Kapp'n - I am a very busy mayor and I don't need lip from you every time I need to go to or from the island without wanting to hear you sing >^>
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
Minimalist series
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
Stripe series
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
Idk
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
Nope - she's good at her job but she's too nice.
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
Don't care
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
There is so much cute.
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
Not being able to control where villagers move in
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
Nope
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
Paula
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
I want Gracie to do the last fashion check so I can get my T&T Emporium.
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Gala because she is the cutest piglet ever.
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Charlise - I can't dislike villagers I haven't met and this one is an awful, back-stabbing bully.
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*
Old, geisha wig, kimono, sandals


----------



## EniracY (Aug 23, 2013)

Spoiler



1.	Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*Carine ? because that?s my name. Azarath is the dimension Raven from DC Comics grew up, my favourite character and I always call worlds/towns that.*
2.	Who is your favourite current villager?
*Monique! Snooty villagers make me laugh with their arrogance.*
3.	Who is your least favourite current villager?
*Cookie the peppy dog is my least. Peppy villagers are annoying.*
4.	If you could pick any villager to move in: who would it be and why?
*I?d pick Cally the normal squirrel because he was the first I spoke to and then he moved away ?*
5.	If you could date one special character, who would it be?
*Erm ? K.K.? I don?t know which one because, well they?re animals.*
6.	Who or what truly runs your town?
*Me.*
7.	Which of the K.K. Slider songs do you like the most?
*Two Days Ago~*
8.	What is your least favourite K.K. slider song?
*K.K. Choral*
9.	If you were a villager, what type of villager would you be?
*I would be a snooty or cranky cat, no doubt.*
10.	When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*New Leaf I started playing a couple of days after release (never pre-order from GAME in the UK). I love simulation games and r/l friends were pushing me to buy it.*
11.	What is your nickname in the game?
*At time of writing, it?s ?chickpea? or ?Sweet C?.*
12.	What is a random fact about your town?
*I have many tulips.*
13.	Do you time travel?
*Nope.*
14.	If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Maybe worm? I don?t know. Just for fun Nintendo should put a Pok?mon species in.*
15.	What is your favourite island tour?
*My favourite would have to be the labyrinth.*
16.	How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*Work days I spend about three hours, weekends I spend about six.*
17.	When is your character's birthday?
*15th September. My character is me, so yeah ?*
18.	What is your favourite flower in the game?
*Tulips~*
19.	Which town project is your favourite?
*The caf? is, for sure.*
20.	Which town project do you hate the most?
*I hate the big screen the most, it?s meh.*
21.	If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*Hunger, or a food buff to give you more reason to hang around in your home.*
22.	How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Prim, brunette and ? short?*
23.	Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*Yeah, I regret letting Cally move away.*
24.	What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*I like fishing the most.*
25.	Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Phyllis is rude, I don?t like her.*
26.	What furniture series do you like the most?
*Alpine*
27.	What furniture series do you like the least?
*Balloon is the ugliest.*
28.	What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Sell his nephews, I wager.*
29.	Could Isabelle rule the world?
*Nah, she would need me to help her.*
30.	Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Gulliver was supposed to by mayor instead of me, I reckon.*
31.	What is your favourite thing about the game?
*All of the little details the game puts in.*
32.	What is your least favourite thing about the game?
*Stupid NPCs thinking an axe needs to be explained to me every time.*
33.	Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Yes. Cally, Walt ? now I?m upset.*
34.	Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Frank, who has just moved in is the ugliest.*
35.	What do you want the most in this game right now?
*Bathhouse Wall to finish my bathroom is what I want.*
36.	Who is your most favourite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Monique. She?s funny.*
37.	Who is your least favourite villager in the entire game? Why?
*COOKIE ? Why won?t she move away?!*
38.	What does your character look like?
*At the moment she has light brown hair (light tea or whatever it?s called) in a bob, brown eyes and is wearing ... you know what? Here?s a picture, that's easier.*



_Is anyone actually going to read this? _


----------



## DJStarstryker (Aug 23, 2013)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
Named my characters after characters in a story I'm writing. The town is named after their band name. Simple as that.
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
Boomer. He's my newest villager and he's a penguin! Penguins are awesome.
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
Probably Henry, because I don't find frogs cute and he had to put his house smack next to mine.
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
Ankha. I like cats and I love her Egyptian theme.
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
Uh... Umm.... No.
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
Me. Obviously. My villagers are lazy bums who expect me to give them presents, write them letters, fill the museum, build public works, and do EVERYTHING.
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
I haven't heard them all yet. Undecided.
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
Same as above.
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
Either lazy or normal I guess.
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
Gamecube game. I picked it up because it was cheap and had cute animals on the cover.
*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
Currently it's "dude" by most people.
*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
Town flag reads "Sakura" in hiragana (town name) on it and town tune is the traditional Japanese song "Sakura".
*13: Do you time travel?*
I don't consider it time traveling but... I "TT" to make up days when I happen to not play for whatever reason. I have never gone ahead of the current time. 
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
Red pandas. Because red pandas are far cuter than "regular" pandas.
*15: Favorite island tour?*
Scavenger hunt, because you get the most medals for the time. It only takes me ~2 minutes to find the items.
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
About 90 minutes per in-game day. More if I have to play catch-up (see TT question).
*17: When is your character's birthday?*
Which? My mayor's is my real birthday, today (August 23).
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
Yellow lily. I have no idea why.
*19: What town project is your favorite?*
Campsite, but if I had to pick one that's demolishable that I have right now, probably my light up tree thingie. Yeah.
*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
Reset Surveillance Center because he never opens it after that first time, even though I play at night after 9pm all the time.
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
Ability to send letters to other towns.
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
Regular person. I never have him wearing frog costumes or anything like that.
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
No.
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
Bug hunting for bells, but fishing I actually enjoy the most.
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
Pete, because he doesn't really do anything when he shows up in town.
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
7-11, because that ABD is incredibly useful. Also, exotic, even if some people here seem to think Japanese themes are overrated.
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
Lovely. It's TOO pink.
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
Charge you a "parking fee" for sitting on a bench.
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
No. She's too friendly.
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
Uh... It's Tortimer.
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
Collecting stuff.
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
Non-reorderable 1 region only DLC and holiday items.
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
No one has ever moved.
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
Frita. She has a hamburger head and fries body.
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
The turkey and the yule log, the only Japanese DLCs I'm missing.
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Ankha. I said why above.
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
I don't know. I haven't looked at pics of 'em all. Isn't there some weird pink frog? Maybe that.
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*
A normal guy.


----------



## Farobi (Aug 23, 2013)

Spoiler



1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*Character is named after me. Farobi (my town) is just a bunch of cool syllables I threw up together.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*I think Kiki.*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Pancetti. Just Ew.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Punchy or Shep. Probably Punchy cause he's cute and KikiXPunchy <3*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*I dunno.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Idk what this means lol. I guess me, the mayor?*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*I haven't even heard them all yet xD*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*I haven't even heard them all yet xD*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*Definitely Lazy*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*3 Years ago I believe. I saw a Youtuber who played HM (one of my fav series before) play it. I wasn't too into it but when I tried it, I spewed out RAINBOWS*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Depends. Some call me douche, dawg, Joshua, etc.*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*2 of my WW buds are in this town*
13: Do you time travel?
*TTers are for nerds. If someone reads this then i'm just kidding. I'll also give you $1M if you reply lel.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Fish villagers lgi*
15: Favorite island tour?
*Scavenger hunt.*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*an hour probably*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*March 28*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Carnations ;3*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*I barely make PWPs ;_;*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*Anything Jock villagers suggest.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*More characters lol.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Mayor of Farobi ;3*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*I dupe but #yolo. *
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*eww none.*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*resetti. cause he's freaking resetti.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*gorgeous*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*sleek*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*sell his nephews to the villager exchange threads.*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*who runs the world? girls. GIRLS.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*still me.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*quaint feeling of home ;3*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*****t wifi connections*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*pietro probably. Lucky too!*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*still Pancetti.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*I want my dreamies.*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Punchy. He's cute ;3*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*I dont think i have one ;p*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*looks lazy as fack*


----------



## charmed girl (Aug 23, 2013)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
Because Chloe is my real name so that's what I named my character. I got the name of my town (Rosewood) from Pretty Little Liars.
* 2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
At the moment it's between Midge and Monique, I think they're so cute! I am hoping I get my first picture from one of them.
* 3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
Curt, he always seems so grumpy all the time.
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
Alice, because she's so cute and her Japanese name came from Victoria, Australia and I am from Australia so thought it was pretty neat.
* 5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?* umm KK Slider he seems pretty cool.
* 6: Who or what truly runs your town?* ME!! I write everyone letters and always sending them gifts, I donate everything to the museum and am always trying to build new PWP projects.
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?* 
Bubblegum K.K
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
K.K Sonata
* 9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
Lazy or a normal villager. 
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
I started playing wild world a couple of years ago, I got it with my DS but never really got into it much. Now I play NL everyday.
*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
I think my nickname is DJ C
*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
My flag has a rose on it.
*13: Do you time travel?*
No
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
Not too sure.
*15: Favorite island tour?*
Hammer tour
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
about 2-3 hours
*17: When is your character's birthday?*
same as mine, 28th feb
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
pink and blue rose
*19: What town project is your favorite?*
the fountain
*20: What town project do you hate the most?* 
rack of rice
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
the ability to donate fossils to other people's museum
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
Cute, reliable, funny
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?* 
no
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
diving and bug hunting
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
no not really
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
the mermaid series
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
alpine
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
charge you more bells for certain things
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
of course
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
no idea
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
collecting stuff
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
being stung by spiders and scorpions
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
yes, greta
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
Kyle
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
the princess set
* 36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?* 
midge cause she is so nice
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?* 
curt, he always seems so grumpy
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*
a normal person, brown short hair, freckles


----------



## EniracY (Aug 23, 2013)

Completely off topic but:

*Happy birthday DJStarstryker! *
I hope you enjoy any virtual and realistic celebrations you undertake.






			
				Farobi said:
			
		

> TTers are for nerds. If someone reads this then i'm just kidding. I'll also give you $1M if you reply lel.



May I have my bells? 






			
				charmed girl said:
			
		

> 2: Who is your favorite current villager?
> At the moment it's between Midge and Monique



Monique is great, she's my favourite too.

However, what's wrong with the Alpine series? D: 




			
				Mia said:
			
		

> 12: What is a random fact about your town? I only have 2 native pear trees left in town, one by the message board and the other by City Hall.


How come?


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Aug 23, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? 
*Name is Brooke, which is my name, town name is Springer- I think I was watching the Simpsons and couldn't come up with anything better LOL*

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Coco & Fuchsia!*

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Peewee*

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
* Flora or Bob, I think Flora is beautiful and Bob is great!*

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*...don't think I would date any of them lol....*

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Me!*

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*Probably the hip hop one....can't think of the name at the moment!*

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
* Hypno KK....it scares me but it works perfectly in my spooky room*

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
* A lazy flamingo or leopard *

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*I played CF and WW but can't remember which one was first, and I think I played it at one of my mom's friend's houses, they had a kid who played it on gamecube*

11: What is your nickname in the game?
* Lady B *

12: What is a random fact about your town?
* I change my path patterns like every week because I get bored of them lol *

13: Do you time travel?
* Yes *

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
* Turtle *

15: Favorite island tour?
* By myself, the scavenger hunt one... with others the sea diving one because its so easy *

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
* I'm on and off all day*

17: When is your character's birthday?
* February 6, same as me *

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
* I love the pink cosmos/roses & gold roses *

19: What town project is your favorite?
* Out of the ones I've had, the fountain...really want all the fairytale stuff & police station though*

20: What town project do you hate the most?
* The signs, rack of rice, all the construction stuff, yellow bench is ugly too*

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
* A way to send friends letters in the game, it would be so much easier to trade*

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
* Pretty dope mayor *

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
* Yeah, time traveled ahead like 2 months because I thought the fall was so pretty and when I tt'ed back I lost Rosie :'( [/b[

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
 Out of those, probably bug hunting since I'm good at it 

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
 Really hate Phyllis, she's so rude to me all the time!

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
 Ice, mermaid & princess

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
 Hm...probably blue/green/classic

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
Sell his organs on the black market

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
 Nope even though she thinks she can 

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
 Isabelle sure thinks she should have been 

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
 How relaxing it is and all the customization options

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
 When Isabelle tells me I can't put a pwp somewhere because theres a rock 50 feet away

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
 Rosie :/

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
 KLAUS 

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
 Police station, emporium/Gracie, ice set, princess set, dreamies

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
 Flora
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
 Klaus, Katt, Pietro 

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):**
 *see sig**


----------



## whereiskellie (Aug 23, 2013)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
-Beans after my favorite cat.
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
-Frita
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
-Grizzly or Mott
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
-Lolly, kitty, Mitzi or Purrl. I love all the cat villagers but I slightly prefer the ones that look more lifelike
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
-Redd. What a sly, sly fox. Oh and that silver tongue...
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
-The villagers. I constantly find myself doing their chores 
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
-K.K. Sonata
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
-There are way tooo many to name.
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
-There is no doubt in my mind that I would be a cranky cat for sure. 
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
-I started in 2002
*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
-Tiny Cat. (The nickname that i give Beans in real life)
*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
-Rudy keeps telling me he is the fastest Runner. It must be true
*13: Do you time travel?*
-No. I used to time travel in wild world and AC for the gamecube but I soon realized it made the game boring more quickly. I want to slowly savor New leaf and take my time. 
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
-Panthers/misc wild cats  (Katrina doesn't count)
*15: Favorite island tour?*
-I love the one where you hit rocks to find gems. Its an easy 16 coins every time. 
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
-In its height of popularity, I probably spent close to 7 hours daily. All this week and some of last I've spent closer to 3. I've been finishing up my summer quilt project and getting ready for school. 
*17: When is your character's birthday?*
-Feb 3 (my birthday)
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
-The blue, purple, and white violets. I love and have quite a few of them in real life
*19: What town project is your favorite?*
-I just love the wisteria trellis. I built two next to my house. I also really really like the oil pumps. I built two in a field with tree stumps all around it.
*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
-Any of the jungle gym/playground projects
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
-I would definitely add more daily actives like hide and seek 
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
-Top Bean Cat?
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
- I've accidentally destroyed a few hybrids or lobby hard enough for more of my real life friends to play,  
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
-Fishing is the most relaxing of the ones listed but i honestly prefer watering my flowers.
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
-The little girl on the island. NO I DO NOT WANT TO PLAY WITH YOU!
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
-I absolutely adore the classic series in the chocolate color. My living and bedroom are both done up in that style. 
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
-I hate the modern and sleek
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
-The real question is what _wouldn't_ he do?
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
-Probably not... too much paper work. 
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
-I kind of feel bad for Digby who always has to stand out in rain or shine. I'd nominate him because he needs a good, cushy job. 
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
-I love decorating my town. 
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
-The slave exchange going on in the trading forums over villagers. 
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
-NO ONE CAN ESCAPE MY LOVE!!!!!! muahaha
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
-Frita (but It just adds to her character)
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
-I've been desperately seeking the Lily lamp for a long time. I found someone who was selling it and imediately offered but she took the person who posted under me. I was devastated. I'm now pretty I'll never get that stupid thing. 
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
-Frita. She is the first Uchi personality I had and immediately fell in love. I especially love the little wobble dance she does after I do something to make her happy. 
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
-I've luckily never met any that I absolutely hated. I don't like the appearance of any of the chickens or mice but I wouldn't say that I hate them
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*
-
​


----------



## Suicune (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm good and bored right now.

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*I took Olympus and made it more feminine *
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*I like Zell, he's so relaxed.*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*I don't really dislike any villager, but Aurora needs to move. Her house is in a bad location.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*I don't really have any dreamies, I just want a villager to move in ithat sn't the same animal as any of my other villagers.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Oh geez. Um, Gulliver because I'd go with him on all his trips.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Isabelle. Everybody knows that.*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*Haven't heard enough of them to make a decision.*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*See above.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*I think I would be an Uchi deer.*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*On my birthday this year (July 31), my parents asked me what game I wanted for my 3DS and I chose AC because I heard good things about the game and it was pretty popular on tumblr. I didn't really think much of it or expect it to be as good as it is.*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*As in what the villagers call me? I've been called A-honey and cookie.*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*I have three ponds.*
13: Do you time travel?
*Nope. Only because I'm too lazy to, not because I have anything against it.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*I don't even know, foxes I guess.*
15: Favorite island tour?
*Hide and seek is fun.*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*2-4 hours depending on the day.*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*July 31.*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Roses.*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*Bridges. They're so convenient.*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*Pipes. Who wants pipes lying around in their town?*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*More storage!*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Cute, adorable, tan.*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*Not really.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Bug hunting.*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Redd can be a bit annoying sometimes.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*I really like the regal series, I only have one piece from this set though  *
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*The balloon series.*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*omg.*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*Absolutely.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Someone with really bad fur allergies.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*Collecting things, improving my town.*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*How much the special characters talk. You don't need to greet me everytime I enter your store.*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Nope.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Katt so far. But she's not even that ugly, really.*_
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*Two blue roses so I can make more.*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Don't have a favorite!*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Don't have a least favorite either.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*She has auburn hair, brown eyes, and is wearing a red bow, white shoes with a black bow, and a green and white striped dress with a denim jacket over it.*_


----------



## Pixlplume (Aug 23, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*I struggled to name my character, but I chose Roy because it?s easy to rhyme with other words. Go figure.
I named the village Pacaland because both my sister and I loved the addition of Reese & Cyrus. Alpacaland was too long, so Pacaland was the clear choice.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Zell and Iggly! <333*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Gwen; AKA the face of evil.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
[I would love to have Pinky as a peppy to replace Anabelle, or Whitney to replace Gwen. Maple, Tia, Chief, Walker and Poncho too.[/B]
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Probably Labelle.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*I would like to think I do, I bring in the majority of the bells; despite not being the mayor.*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*K.K. Ballad?s aircheck, I don?t remember the rest, but more of the upbeat songs.*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*K.K. Hypno and K.K. Song.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*I would probably be a lazy bear; but I would give better bear hugs.*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*I think it was grade 7 when I first became introduced to Animal Crossing: Wild World. It peaked my interest because I had no idea what I was doing.*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Boss, boytoy, dude, I forget the rest. *
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*The town name is Pacaland, but Kirby is our town flag.*
13: Do you time travel?
*Only for emergencies.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Chinchillas! *
15: Favorite island tour?
*Scavenger hunt; super easy and rakes up lots of medals.*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*1-2 hours.*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*My birthday: October 18! (Just hope Al doesn?t move in)*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*I love orange and pink cosmos!*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*In terms of d?cor, I love the illuminated objects!!!*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*Probably the traffic signs.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*I would probably add travel destinations other than the island.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Roy brings joy!*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*Outside the game, getting the 3DS damaged and leaving my villagers alone for two weeks.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Fishing & gardening.*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Kapp'n. He tries to entertain, but 90% of the time, he just annoys me.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Sleek, Rococo, Alpine, Sweets and Ice.*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Minimalist, Cabin & Green.*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Ohohohoho? mortgages? I just worry about the train system.*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*Nope.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Rover; but he?s not allowed to leave the train.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*Customization and clothing!*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*Tarantulas & Scorpions! They scare the living life out of me!*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Not in New Leaf, but in Wild World: Chief.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*No question, Peewee.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*Right now, Frita & Whitney.*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Zell will always have a place in my heart, but it?s Poncho & Walker as a duo! First two villagers in WW, and they were always together; best buds!*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Gwen; she loves to annoy me by showing up in every town eventually. Plus she?s never outside.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):


----------



## gappamaki (Aug 23, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*My character is called Jade, because it's my IRL name, and my town is called Luxville because it's been tradition for me since WW. One of my old characters had the surname Lux (which means light) and I thought it sounded nice with -ville on the end.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Klaus!<3*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Chadder. I don't know why, I just don't like him. I really want him to move out asap.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Skye. I restarted my current town to change the layout, and I got quite attached to her in my previous save.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Kapp'n. I have a thing for kappas.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Klaus. I'm the one who brings in the bells, but if he asks me to do anything I just can't say no. xD*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*K.K. Metal*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*I can't think of one off the top of my head.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*A normal cat (if I'm not allowed to be a kappa). ^^*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*My first game was WW, back when it first came out in the UK. It just seemed like a fun game, I guess.*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Rowan currently calls me Little.J and everyone else calls me Jade*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*The town tune is based on a Hunter x Hunter opening.*
13: Do you time travel?
*Nah.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Kappa!*
15: Favorite island tour?
*The scavenger tour. I find it really fun, and it helps me to remember the names of all of the furniture.*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*About 2 hours.*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*1st April.*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Roses (more specifically, pink roses).*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*All of the bridges.*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*Weird artsy things, like the cube and the boot.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*Relationships? :3 Like in Harvest Moon. Or gardens.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Cute, official, tanned.*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*In my previous save I time travelled (the reason I restarted, besides to change the layout).*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Bug hunting.*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*I don't think I really dislike anyone.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Rococo.*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Gracie's series. It's horrible.*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*You don't want to know... hehe.*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*She's too sweet for that. ^^*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*No idea, I've never really thought about it before.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*Arranging the town layout and funding public works projects to go in it.*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*How you can't chose where villagers can build their houses. >> They always end up ruining my layout.*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Tucker! ;-;*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Katt, ugh. I drove her out of town, she came back in Main Street, and then in my new save she was the first one in the campsite.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*The Gorgeous series.*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Klaus, and I don't know why. He just charmed me I guess.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Katt, because she gets on my nerves.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*Cute face, white bobbed hair, green eyes, grey glasses, a beret, pirate coat, and some boots.*


----------



## QUEENBOWSA (Aug 23, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *I just used my name but for my town I'm not very creative so I decided to use a town from a video game that I love.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *That's tough but either Melba or Alfonso*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *Klaus, he's not bad. It's just time he move.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *Kiki, she was in my first town in acww and I just LOVED her.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *Rather not date one lol*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *Me*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *Bubblegum K.K., Spring Blossoms, K.K. Flamenco*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *There are like eight..*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *Uchi Cat*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *Like.. 7 or 8 years ago cause I thought it looked cool*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *It was honeybun, now I think it's princess*
12: What is a random fact about your town? *The flag is a companion cube*
13: Do you time travel? *Yes if I get bored*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *I guess a bat or red panda*
15: Favorite island tour? *Gem Hunting*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *About an hour now*
17: When is your character's birthday? *Mine! February 8th*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *PURPLE ROSES and tulips*
19: What town project is your favorite? *The lighthouse but my town has like nothing ;-;*
20: What town project do you hate the most? *I don't care for the signs*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *More storage! I'm a hoarder lol*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *Weird, Stylish, Awesome*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *I regret my town and where I placed the campsite*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *Fishing*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *Phyllis, just annoys me*
26: What furniture series do you like the most? * Rococo, Exotic, Sleek*
27: What furniture series do you like the least? *Balloon series*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *Hahahaha*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *Why not*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *I guess no one*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*I like decorating my house*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *It's hard getting some items but oh well haha*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *Not yet*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*I thought Croque was kinda ugly*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *For Gracie to visit or actually get pwp without going in the ocean*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *I'd pick to many*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *I haven't run into anyone yet that I really didn't like*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *The first one off the face guide just with blueish green eyes and white bun hair. Black letter jacket. Khaki pants. Red shoes. Majoras Mask.*


----------



## Maddie.Summers (Aug 23, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? I named my character Maddie because that's my name and I'm lame haha but I named my town Alaska because I want to live there someday c:
2: Who is your favorite current villager? RODEO AHH!
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? Rizzo, he's my only villager I've had since the beginning who WON'T ASK TO LEAVE
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? Erik because he's one of the last 3 dream villagers I need and it'll be soo difficult to get him
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? LEIF OMG
6: Who or what truly runs your town? I don't understand..?
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? 2 Days Ago
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? Not sure!
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? I would be a normal or cranky dog
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? I started with Wild World when I was in like 2nd grade because I saw an article about it and thought it was super cute
11: What is your nickname in the game? Cupcake and sweetie
12: What is a random fact about your town? It's the first town where I've used paths
13: Do you time travel? To get villagers out yes but not to get to a new season or anything
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? Hmm, maybe a sloth! Leif is so cute
15: Favorite island tour? Ore
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? 1-2 hours
17: When is your character's birthday? Nov 16, same as mine
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? Roses
19: What town project is your favorite? Campsite
20: What town project do you hate the most? I hate so many
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? More patterns, ability to choose your villagers and where they live
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? Loner, nice, smart (I'm describing me!)
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? I don't think so..
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? Bug hunting, diving is so hard
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. Nah
26: What furniture series do you like the most? Green or blue
27: What furniture series do you like the least? Maybe regal
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? Anything
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? Yes
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? Isabelle possibly
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? How cute it is and how it's an escape from real world stressors
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? Ugly villagers maybe
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? YES BONES IN MY FIRST GAME! Now I'm trying to get him back, Rodeo moved too but I got him back <3
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? RIZZO UGHHH
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? To get my last 3 dream villagers, want to get it done!
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Can't pick one, Apollo, Static, Rodeo, Bones. I had them in my first game and I love them so much ahh
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Only Rizzo. He just ghfdlgjhfdlahjgdh
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): Pink hair, grey eyes, some cute lace dress


----------



## $$$$moneymoney$$$$ (Aug 23, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
Crownan is my character name, because I liked the name
Vate, from a game I play
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
Coco and Tiffany
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
Boone, but I don't hate him
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
Content with all my villagers so far but I'm missing a smug, so probably Lucha
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
Gulliver!
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
No one, I really don't do much as mayor
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
KK D&B and KK Bubblegum
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
Can't say, I like every song I've heard so far
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
Smug Cat
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
A month after new leaf came out, everyone was talking about it so I decided to get it
11: What is your nickname in the game?
buddy
12: What is a random fact about your town?
Most of my villagers on the left side of town

13: Do you time travel?
Yes, to move out villagers
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
Bat
15: Favorite island tour?
Hide and Seek
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
used to be 4+ hours a day but now that school started it's only 1 hour or less

17: When is your character's birthday?
9/21

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
Pansies

19: What town project is your favorite?
Flower archway

20: What town project do you hate the most?
Pyramid 

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
choosing where your villagers move

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
creepy, weird, silent

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
I reset my first town

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
bug hunting, gets the most $$$$$

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
Redd and Nat, because THEY TALK TOO MUCH (no I don't want to know the current high score, I KNOW it's me)

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
Lovely
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
Kiddie, the colors are horrible
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
idk eat a klondike bar??
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
she's too nice for this cruel world
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
Coco
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
How adorable the villagers are
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
grass wearing
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
almost
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
canberra...
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
no one really, pretty content with my villagers
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Coco, she's cute and misunderstood
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
CANBERRA ugh, she moved right in the center of my time for the short time she was in my town
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
Red hair red glasses, black skirt and a black shirt with the word "STAFF" on the back of it


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 23, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?  
*Near and Mello from Death Note!
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Peanut!
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*That's a tough one to answer, as I want them all and love them all...
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*I would want Lucky back...  He was one of my first five.  So sad when he left.
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Duh, Isabelle.
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*I DO.
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*I'm torn between Tango and Bossa.
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*I don't remember what its called, I hated it so much.
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*I'd be a Lazy Squirrel.
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*The week it was released in the US on the Gamecube because my buddy got it and wanted me to play with him.
*11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Some call me Sugar.  Not sure about the rest of them. 
*12: What is a random fact about your town?
*I only have one pond.
*13: Do you time travel?
*Personally, no other way to play.
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Uh.  Rats.  The Mice are stupid...  >_>
*15: Favorite island tour?
*I kinda liked the Gardening tours.
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*ALL DAY.
*17: When is your character's birthday?
*November 6th.
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*I think the purple tulips look pretty cool.
*19: What town project is your favorite?
*I like the flower arch.
*20: What town project do you hate the most?
*Those Illuminated things...  They're hideous during the day.
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*A backpack.  MORE STORAGE.
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*THE Flippin' BOSS
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*Sold tons of Gyroids before I wanted a complete set.
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Fishing all the way.
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*I dislike both of the Owls at the Museum during the day.  I don't need to wait for them to wake up every time I talk to them.
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Kiddie, I'd say.
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Pave.  It's so bland.
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
Eat a Klondike Bar.  Blech.
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*She could.  I'd follow her blindly.  <3
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*That ghost from the Gamecube version.  You are his spirit reincarnated.  Of course they'd choose the flesh over specter.
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*COLLECTING.
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*My villagers moving away.
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Lucky.  Cherri.  Bam.  Hopper.
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?  
*That's a tie between Anicotti and Wart Jr.
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*A completed catalog.
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Peanut. It's nostalgia really.  I had her in the Gamecube, City Folk, Wild World...  And she's just so cotton pickin' adorable!  <3
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*ANICOTTI.  THAT STUPID MOUSE IS JUST UGH.
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): * I have eyes with no whites.  They look of to my characters left, my right.  I wear a Grandpa Hat, White Formal Pants and Cafe Shirt.  My mouth is in a smug sort of way and my hair is white (when I'm not trying to unlock all haircuts by changing daily  >_>)*


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Aug 23, 2013)

*1. Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
My real name is Madison, and I wanted to use my real name for the game, so that's how I thought of my character.  As of my town, I wanted to try something new by looking up town names and translating them to another language.  "Mokuzai" is Japanese for "wood," and Animal Crossing makes me think of nature, and nature is related to wood (such as on trees); therefore creating the town of Mokuzai!

*2. Who is your favorite current villager?*
It's hard to choose, but I think I'd have to go with Frita.  She has a neat personality and she's always willing to buy things from me.  Plus, it's really easy to make her happy, and I love how she's related to a burger and French fries!

*3. Who is your least favorite current villager?*
Hmm...can I say none?  Well, if I had to choose, it'd probably be Mott.  He's okay, but I like the rest of my villagers better than him. 

*4. If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
Molly, Lolly, Fauna, Merengue, Blanche...there's lots to choose, but if I had to pick one I'd say Molly.  She's really cute and her personality is one of my favorites! c:

*5. If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
K.K SLIDER!  Probably.  Or Leif.  I love them both!  If I was a guy I would date Isabelle.  Haha, a boy mayor and a girl secretary could make the perfect romance story!

*6. Who are what truly runs your town?*
Me, of course!  I'm the mayor and I let everyone know who's boss, but in a kind way.  I'm against dictatorship.

*7. Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
I haven't heard them all, so I can't choose, but out of the ones I remember the first one that comes into my head is K.K. Bubblegum.  I also like K.K. House, K.K. Synth, and K.K. Soul.  Those are the four I like the most as of now (that I can remember, of course!)

*8. What is your least favorite K.K. Slider song?*
None yet.  Like I said, I haven't heard them all, and I only remember the good ones.

*9. If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
Either a normal or a peppy villager, and I think I'd be an orange and white cat with darker stripes.  Most of the time my personality is like a normal villager's, but I'm _very_ peppy around close friends so yeah, it's hard to choose.

*10. When and why did you start playing Animal Crossing?*
Okay, it's a long story, but I'll explain.
My other two sisters were walking the track in PE a few years ago when one of them found a DS card in the grass.  It was all dirty and looked as if it had been there a long time.  They asked the coach, but it didn't belong to anyone so he allowed us to take it home.  It turned out the game was Animal Crossing: Wild World!   There were two characters; a girl named Izzy and a boy named Alex, both in a town called Beach.  We kept the town for a while before restarting with our own towns.  We were completely self taught on the game and learned everything by playing, such as how to sell, pick weeds, etc.  Since then we've bought our own Animal Crossing games, and if my sisters hadn't found Wild World I wouldn't be playing New Leaf like I am now - and I wouldn't be here on the Forums either!

*11. What is your nickname in the game?*
I've had two nicknames, but my current one is M-puff.  My first one was honeybun.

*12. What is a random fact about your town?*
I'm going to make it really nice, with paths, orchards, and the like...I guess that's random?  I'm also trying to get grass wear to help with future paths. 

*13. Do you Time Travel?*
Nope, and I don't plan to unless I get a second copy and want to do the opposite of what I'm doing with Mokuzai.

*14. If you could introduce one villager species to the series, what would it be?*
Hmm...I'd have to say rats or guinea pigs, but the rats with really long tails and the guinea pigs with none, since they don't have any.  (That's a fact - I have some myself!)

*15. Favorite Island Tour?*
Any that earn 20 medals!  I like the Hide-and-Seek one too, since I'm playing but also being introduced to new villagers.  I also enjoy playing the Hammer Tour!

*16. How much time do you spend playing New Leaf on average each day?*
Oh geez...maybe 3 or more hours at the most.  I play straight for 2 and usually play later, unless I'm really busy.  Is that bad?

*17. When is your character's birthday?*
It's the same as my birthday in real life - November 3rd. 

*18. What is your favorite flower in the game?*
Either the pansies or the lilies...I like both!  And the hibiscus bushes, if those count.  They're really pretty when they bloom!

*19. What town project is your favorite?*
Flower clock (not obtained ) or the lighthouse.  Both are amazing!  I'm going to fund a lighthouse eventually, as soon as I get started with my new bridges.

*20. What town project do you hate the most?*
Hm, not sure - the modern bridge, probably.  I just don't like the look of it; no offense to those of you that have it!

*21. If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
A dessert shop run by a new NPC!  Then if you bought a certain amount of desserts you could unlock special prizes, such as kitchen themed items or something unorderable.

*22. How would you describe your main character in three words?*
Awesome, hilarious, and kind!^^

*23. Have you ever done something you're ashamed of or regret in the game?*
When I restarted my first town...geez, the first month was torture.  But now that I have Mokuzai, I don't think about it as much and I'm glad I restarted! 

*24. What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
Diving is fun, but I'd have to go with fishing since it's faster and you earn tons of Bells.

*25. Do you have any special characters that you dislike?  If so, explain.*
Nope, none.  I even love Tom Nook, Redd, and Resetti; they make the game charming in its own way! <3

*26. What furniture series do you like the most?*
I'd go with the sweet treats series.  It hasn't come yet, but it's so cute and I really want the full set!

*27. What furniture series do you like the least?*
Balloon series for sure...

*28. What would Tom Nook be willing to do for Bells?*
Anything!  I still like him though.  He's just too Bell-crazy.  He would kidnap me in my sleep if he had to.

*29. Could Isabelle rule the world?*
Totally!  But not without breaking a ton of things, of course. 

*30. Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
Tortimer!  But he left me in charge.  I've done really well though, if I do say so myself! *Pride emotion*

*31. What is your favorite thing about the game?*
Everything...but if I had to choose I'd say that there's too much to do.  Which makes it really fun!^^

*32. What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
How Timmy/Tommy always asks you if you know how to wrap gifts every time after you buy one.  It gets so annoying, especially after the second time!

*33. Ever had a villager that you loved move out on you yet?*
No, not at all!  Everyone is with me until I get their pictures.  But I'm against dictatorship, so...yeah.  I don't force them...they let me know if they want to move!

*34. Who is the ugliest villager that you have ever had or have?*
Umm...none in my town, but if I _had_ to pick I guess it's Chow.  I like him, though, so it's not a big deal to me.

*35. What do you want the most in the game right now?*
To have a perfect town and a mansion!^^

*36. Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game?  Why?*
Molly, because she's so adorable - and she's new!  I would love to have her!

*37. Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game?  Why?*
Hmm...Barold, maybe?  He came to the top of my head first, so probably him.  There's no way I'd let him in my town.

*38. What does your character look like?*
I don't want to have to start up New Leaf, but normally I'd have blonde hair hanging down, blue eyes, and a tank on in the summer.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 23, 2013)

Underline means I'm not gonna answer that.

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
I named my character Anthony cause that's my real name. LakeMist cause I needed an awesome nature-like town name for NL.
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
Its Rod
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
Its Agnes
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
K.K. Disco
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
Since 2006, my brother got AC:WW on his birthday. I didn't think he would like it so he gave it to me. I really enjoyed it.
11: What is your nickname in the game?
12: What is a random fact about your town?
13: Do you time travel?
Yes I do.
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
Now that would be lemurs. I made some too. 
15: Favorite island tour?
The Scavenger Tour. You earn a lot of medals by doing that tour, its quick and easy. 
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
17: When is your character's birthday?
July 22nd, my birthday. 
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
19: What town project is your favorite?
The Illuminated Arch.
20: What town project do you hate the most?
The Drilling rig.
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
Cute... I guess that's all. 
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
I love the Sleek series.
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
Not really a fan of the Modern Wood series.
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
More villagers from GC and e+! 
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Eugene. Hes very cool! 
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Gladys. I hate her Catchphrase. Her catchphrase spread like wildfire in my CF town once. And I'm not gonna let that happen in NL. 
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):

Hes a cute guy. Do you think hes cute?


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 23, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*I named my character James because that is my name. I named my town Folsense because one of my favorite game series is Professor Layton.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Right now, I'd say Mitzi.*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*None.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*I would have Rosie move in because she is so cute!*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*I would date Isabelle.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*What?*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*Forest Life.*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*K.K. Hypno*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*I would be a cat with a normal personality.*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*I started playing at Wild World. I played because something about it was fun, it was slow-paced.*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*My villagers call me J-bot or Mayor J.*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*Its main flower is Tulips and it is widely seen.*
13: Do you time travel?
*No.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*I would introduce guinea pigs.*
15: Favorite island tour?
*Balloon.*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*About 15 minutes-2 hours a day.*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*March 15*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Tulips*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*I don't have a favorite.*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*I don't have a peeve.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*Nothing, it's perfectly fine the way it is.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Is the mayor*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*No.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Bug hunting!*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*No.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Modern series!*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*None*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*I don't know.*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*If she tried hard enough.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Tortimer.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*All of it.*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*Is this a question?*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*No*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Hmm... I'd have to say Agnes, but I love her. She's just weird-looking.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*Everything XD*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*I don't have a favorite, I like most of them.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Coco, she's ugly DX*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*A frog costume*


----------



## Puffy (Aug 23, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *ChaCity because my fictional crush is named Charatchi. And I named my character Jade because... That be my name.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *uhm, O'hare? Wendy? Chrissy? Bruce? its so hard to decide gosh but skyes a litte angel uwu*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*diva i hate her dammit*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *stitches because he's a plushie. *
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *isabelle is the best*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *uh me of course *
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *Bubblegum and Disco! Steppe's been a personal favorite since I was 5 though! ouo*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *aloha and faire and dirge *
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *pastel pink deer with a scarf that was black and maybe peppy or lazy uwu*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *I was at a gamestop and saw it and it looked cute and  I started it on 2006*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *I made Bruce call me deerie. @w@*
12: What is a random fact about your town? *its isabelle themed*
13: Do you time travel? *ye*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *ferret*
15: Favorite island tour? _hammer_
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*5 or 7 hours*
17: When is your character's birthday? *my IRL birthday, aka March 15th*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *pink lilies*
19: What town project is your favorite? *flower arch*
20: What town project do you hate the most? *police station and katrina*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *if lyle was more nicer*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *everyone loves me*
23: Have you ever done something you are ashamed of or regret in this game? *build all my pwp all over the place*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *diving*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *i hate lief because he's scary as frick and looks like a girl*
26: What furniture series do you like the most? *sweets*
27: What furniture series do you like the least? *gracie*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *be a stripper*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *of course*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *isabelle*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *deer*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *you can't have 2 ordinances*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *i'm a TTer, what do you expect? I auctioned Punchy off so half/half tho. AND DAMN YOU WHITNEY*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *diva and mathilda*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *fang/freya/olivia/stitches*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *FANG AND FREYA AND OLIVIA AND BRUCE AND STITCHES UWU*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *uh every goat and duck and horse*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *it changes alot so there's no definate answer*


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Aug 23, 2013)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? * My character's name is my name and I named my town the way it is because it was the best idea I had come to me.
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?* A tie between Whitney and Mathilda. They're my two dream villagers in my town at the moment and they're awesome.~
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?* Right now, it's Julian. I'd like him to just leave, please. Plus, he's blocking where I want Daisy to move in. D:<
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?* Daisy, because she's my all-time favorite villager. And because I have her reserved! 
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?* Um...none. I don't think I'd want to date an animal, let alone one that doesn't exist...D:
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?* Um, I honestly don't understand what's being asked. But, I believe being the mayor, I'm the one who does that. Unless there's some other meaning to that? 
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?* Agh....it's so hard. I like K.K. Bossa, Stale Cupcakes, Two Days Ago, that one Japanese-sounding one (NOT Spring Blossoms, I just can't quite think of the name)...in other words, a lot of them. XD
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?* Hm, I don't know...I've heard some creepy ones, but I can't think of their names. K.K. Lullaby is one I don't like, despite Daisy being on the cover, lol.
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?* Hm, I've thought of this before...I'd either be a dog or a rhino with the Lazy personality. It almost perfectly describes me, unfortunately. XD
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?* I started playing Animal Crossing back in about 2006 or 2007 (6-7 years ago). My sister was playing Wild World then and I was curious...so I eventually got the game, and thus here I am today. 
*11: What is your nickname in the game?* A shortened version of my name. 
*12: What is a random fact about your town?* It has a small tropical area in the southern part of my town. It's right next to my house and contains all the tropical fruit trees (excluding the palms) and both colors of the hibiscus bush.
*13: Do you time travel?* In the previous games I did, but I later returned to current time and have been playing like that ever since. I will never again time travel.
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?* Hm, there's so many unused species...I haven't thought about it much, so I truly don't know. :/
*15: Favorite island tour?* The Giant Dragonfly Tour, and one other I forget the name of. I love the petaltails. 
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?* About 2-3 hours, 4 at the most.
*17: When is your character's birthday?* November 23rd.
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?* A tie between the two new flowers (lilies and violets) and pansies, mainly for the blue ones. 
*19: What town project is your favorite?* I really don't have a favorite project, but I like the fountain, Cafe, brick bridge, and lighthouse.
*20: What town project do you hate the most?* I hate a few of them, including the oil rig/drilling ones. So ugly, and in real life, bad for the environment.
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?* I haven't thought about this lately either, but I would like to add the ability to swim in the river, stack items other than fruit and bamboo shoots, and others.
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?* Um, I don't know? Since I change my outfit every so often and have a common face choice, I honestly don't have an accurate description for my main character.
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?* I honestly haven't. The worst that it got was accidentally selling my first birdwing and not donating it. XD Otherwise, I've had a pretty good experience.
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?* Are you kidding me. -_- I pretty much love all of these, but I think the one I like the most is fishing. 
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.* Not really, there are some creepy designs for them, though (ex. Leif O_O).
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?* I would have to say the Regal series. That's pretty much the only series I plan on using in my house other than maybe having a Modern-themed guest room.
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?* I'm not too fond with the furniture series as stated above, so I don't have a clue at the moment. 
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?* Haha, again with the random questions? ^^;; I suppose he wouldn't risk his life? XD
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?* I wouldn't think so...?
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?* I always imagined the "real mayor" to be another human character like mine.
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?* There's so much stuff I love about the Animal Crossing series. But I'd have to say developing my town as a whole is my favorite thing.
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?* My only thing I don't like about the games is the tedious parts, ex. rambling text and repetitive procedures. Otherwise I completely love the game. 
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?* Multiple times, but the most depressing time was when Whitney moved out of both my WW and CF town within days/weeks of eachother. Why Whitney. ;_; At least I have her back and staying in New Leaf. She happened to be one of my original five villagers! 
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?* Hmm, I have to say I've been pretty lucky with villagers in the games, considering looks. But I'd say the worst includes Rasher and Vladimir. Ughhh...
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?* Daisy to move into my town. Q_O
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?* It's Daisy for me. Like I said, all-time favorite villager. Enough said. I have her in my CF town and she'll soon be in my NL town!  
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?* Julian. Because I just hate him. 
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):* I don't have a supplied picture, but my character has the rounded brown eyes, spiked hair, and a varying outfit. 




Puffy said:


> 34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *diva and mathilda*


 How could you say that about Mathilda. ;_;


----------



## Miss Renee (Aug 24, 2013)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?* I named my character after myself.
I wanted something simple for my town name and not use any references. 
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?* Rocco.
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?* Cherry. /gag
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?* Violet. I'm having a hard time finding her.
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?* Tortimer because he is old and about to die. So when he dies I can take all of his money.
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?* My cocaine and heroin business that runs after hours.
The whole "mayor" thing is really just a cover up.
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?* K.K. Lament
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?* I don't have one. Sorry.
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?* A cranky hamster.
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?* I started playing AC back in 2005 because a friend of mine owned the game.
*11: What is your nickname in the game?* I can't remember...it is something really dumb though.
*12: What is a random fact about your town?* There is a deadly virus infecting my town...her name is Cherry.
*13: Do you time travel?* Only for the sake of getting dream villagers.
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?* BATS. BATS. BATS.
*15: Favorite island tour?* The labyrinth. 
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?* More than I should.
*17: When is your character's birthday?* 02/19
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?* Pink roses
*19: What town project is your favorite?* The cafe
*20: What town project do you hate the most?* The oil drill
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?* A blow up kiddie pool.
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?* Pale, cute, and soulless. 
*23: Have you ever done something you are ashamed of or regret in this game?* Nope.
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?* Bug hunting!
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.* TRUFFLES AND TAMMY.
Truffles has been my arch enemy since 2011. She stalks me. Seriously. She is almost always the camper in my tent.
*26: What furniture series do you like the most? *Green set.
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?* The princess set. Yuck.
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?* ....anything.
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?* No. The world will be ruled by hippos. There is no place for dogs.
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?* Probably a crackhead.
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?* I enjoy those late nights of bug hunting in my town.
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?* Grass wear! D:
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?* Not yet.
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?* TRUFFLES.
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?* Violet... 
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?* Rocco. I've loved him since 2005. The reason? He looks perfect to me and he has my favorite personality. Perfection.
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?* TRUFFLES. I could literally go on for paragraphs about her and show picture evidence.
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):* Female, BAB face, short boy hair, green sweater and a navy skirt.


----------



## fl0ra (Aug 25, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
Jennifer because that's my name and La Belle because idk it sounded cute. 

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
Moe! ♡

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
As of right now Ava. I'm trying to get her to move out so that I can move one of my dreamies in through the reset trick.

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
Marshal, because he's so cute! I really do think that he's popular for a reason. He's absolutely adorable. 

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
Probably K.K. Slider/DJ K.K. I have a thing for guys who can sing and play instruments! Plus he and my boyfriend have the same birthday. I'd probably go gaga for him if I were an animal haha. 

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
Isabelle and I. 

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
I like K.K. Ballad, K.K. Disco, Bubblegum K.K. and K.K. Blues. 

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
Hypno K.K. ever since Aika Village..... That song gives me the creeps. 

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
Probably a normal wolf. 

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
Since '04. I thought that the cover looked cute. I was in the fourth grade at the time.

11: What is your nickname in the game?
Cookie and Princess. 

12: What is a random fact about your town?
It's very pink and my native fruit is the peach.

13: Do you time travel?
Yes. Est '04 in fact since the GC game. 

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
Hmmm. Idk i'll let someone else answer that. 

15: Favorite island tour?
The flower one because I like to pocket free flowers and ship them back with me to my town. 

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
Since it's still summer vacation for me, probably half of my day. 

17: When is your character's birthday?
4/29

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
Pink carnations and roses. 

19: What town project is your favorite?
the illumination projects. They looks so pretty at night.  

20: What town project do you hate the most?
Idk, boring ones like the fire hydrant?

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
Romance between animals. Lol like play match maker or something. I'm such a sucker for romance and cute stuff. 

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
Time Traveling Asian.

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
Not that I know of. 

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
I like improving my town through public works projects and decorating my home. 

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
Resetti. Need I say more?

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
Princess series.

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
Anything that I do not deem fitting for my house. 

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
What. 

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
I suppose if she really wanted to. 

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
Idk. 

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
Talking to the animals!

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
The points that you get for your house. 

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
No. 

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
Had: Truffles and Quillson (total sweethearts though)

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
Marshal. I did the reset trick for him all day, but I eventually got one of my dreamies Kid Cat so I stopped.

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Moe. Cause he's just the best. 

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Don't have one. 

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
Visit my dream address to find out! Need more visitors


----------



## niceguy678 (Aug 25, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
well considering that its my first ac game i would make it special so i named it after my self (doesnt everone?) my town is atlantis and it was the first thing that came to mind when i saw town and to be honest i was in a pet store looking at fish
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
currently i would say nate beacuse he took the role of tutu
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
bubbles she will not move out shes so stubborn 
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
marshal hes hot nuff said
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
k.k. slider hes also dreamy
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
bells and objectives
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
k.k. ragtime i dont know why its just so catchy
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
k.k.stroll its too plain
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
a bear for sure i love them and i guess lazy (like nate <3)
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
i dont know why i started i just did 
11: What is your nickname in the game?
trev beacuse  i said so
12: What is a random fact about your town?
i never had any frog villagers in my town
13: Do you time travel?
yes beacuse to be honest the game gets mundane quickly 
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
gerbil beacuse i own 2
15: Favorite island tour?
whatever one gets me the most medals
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
lol idk i time travel
17: When is your character's birthday?
oct 16
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
pink roses or blue pansies
19: What town project is your favorite?
lol i never get any but i would have to say the hammock
20: What town project do you hate the most?
the bus stop completely ugly and useless 
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
more advents or rare items
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
hot smexy fashionestia
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
i tt to far and lost tutu </3
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
none i make my money by turnips
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
frogs i just hate them
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
sweets beacuse my first completed set
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
sloppy it doesnt look all that well
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
work for me as a peasant
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
no but she wants to
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
maybe rover?
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
rare items
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
rare items
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
again tutu who i loved so much but i tt to much and she fell in the void
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
bubbles shes a poopy hippo
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
the modern set
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):


----------



## GreenLeaf (Aug 26, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? for fondness toward my old games   
2: Who is your favorite current villager? Gloria
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? Zell
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? Caroline and Rasher because they were my best friends in wild world 
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? I've a soft spot for Tom nook  
6: Who or what truly runs your town? the will to costomize all 
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? KK lament
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? KK r&b
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?  a Tanuki with normal personality
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? I started when the first one for GC came out but I started to want this game when I got the Nook trophy in super smash bross melee 
11: What is your nickname in the game? they're different from the english vesion
12: What is a random fact about your town? it's a mess because of his bad map 
13: Do you time travel? Never!
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? I just want tanuki as regular specie
15: Favorite island tour? the gardening one 
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? 1-4 hours 
17: When is your character's birthday? 
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? dandelion I know it's a weed but I like how my character interacts with it 
19: What town project is your favorite? picnic spaces, the lighthouse and the bus stop
20: What town project do you hate the most? all ones involving modern theme objects
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? using fruit flowers and all other wild items for cooking 
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? adorable clumsy pixels 
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? yes 
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? bug hunting!
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.  Grecie I'm going mad when I see her 
26: What furniture series do you like the most? sloppy, green, blue, classic, japanese and the ones about shops
27: What furniture series do you like the least? stripes, balloons, 
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? I don't know but nothing of really nasty he's a good animal after all
who talked to him at the cafetteria and at his shop should know it!
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? of course! Isabelle for president!
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? Resetti! 
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? everything!
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? the grass beaviour and the complicate friend code system 
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? only in the past games 
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? all anteaters 
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? the furniture to complete my beloved series
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Caroline she's cute and the moppina thing is so hilarious
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Zell I hate his manners his house and his appearence
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): she's just average: light brown hair midtan skin and wears a dress with pink squares


----------



## Mayor Scout (Aug 26, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
My character is Colleen because that's my name. I only really use my actual name in games like this because it feels more personal and cozy. My town is Oracle, because it's the name of a place I use in a lot of my writing, as well as my hobby of tarot/oracle readings.

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
Probably Diana or Julian, but I really really love Phoebe too.

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
I'm working on getting Rory to move, only because there are jock villagers I prefer to him. But I still love him <3 

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
Either Erik or Bam. Probably Bam just because I hate most of the jock villagers so much, and there are other lazy villagers besides Erik that I love just as much.

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
I'm not into bestiality, lol, but if they were people definitely Celeste. Baby girllllll <3 Or maybe Kicks.

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
Nintendo... because all I want is to remove the rocks!

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
Stale Cupcakes and K.K. Flamenco.

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
Dude I don't even know.

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
Normal or snooty deer, definitely.

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
Eighth grade (2005), because I got a good report card and my parents bought me a DS and Animal Crossing, which I wanted because all my friends had it and I'd played it on my cousin's GC a few times. I fell in love.

11: What is your nickname in the game?
Rory calls me Muscles and I have another one that Kitt called me, but I can't remember because she moved and I hate her.

12: What is a random fact about your town?
I just finished chopping down all my trees, and I'm working on paths and landscaping before I plant any more. I'm a sapling hoarder rn oops~

13: Do you time travel?
I usually don't, but sometimes I get really really bored and speed through like two weeks checking the shops and digging up fossils and then I time travel back and don't do it again for weeks.

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
Omfg, sharks/whales/dolphins absolutely yes.

15: Favorite island tour?
The nighttime shark tour, I forget what it's called. And hide and seek, though I rarely get it.

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
Anywhere from an hour-three or four hours, depending on how long my son naps and whether or not I drink. Drunken dream suiting is the most fun thing on the planet.

17: When is your character's birthday?
Same as mine, December ninth.

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
Pink roses and black tulips, though nowhere near each other because it looks ugly.

19: What town project is your favorite?
The big ones like the campsite and cafe, and the fairy tale stuff. I also really like the geyser, fountain, and lighthouse. And the windmill. That's way more than one shhhhhh.

20: What town project do you hate the most?
That archway sculpture that I thought was a giant tooth is pretty ugly. And the bus stop, just because it makes me think of Boondox in WW, aha. It just looks really sloppy and ghetto.

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
Maybe room for two more villagers in town, so like 12 instead of 10? I think being able to evict villagers would make the game too easy, but I used to want that. Just gimme more slots so I can have some favorites in with the uglies <3

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
I am indecisive.

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
Lol, no, it's a game.

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
Fishing! Bug hunting is for money, diving hurts my thumbs. I love fishing ever since I first played WW.

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
Not really dislike. I don't love Isabelle as much as everyone else. She's adorable but she's just kind of there..

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
Princess, sweets, and alpine.

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
Astro, robo/lab, and sleek.

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
Stupid question, lol, what?

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
Noooo, she's way too insecure.

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
Rover, sneaky sneaky.

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
I can literally do anything I want, and then do something completely different the next day.

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
The NPC's talk foooooorever. Especially Redd. Just. Shut. Up.

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
Not really, but they've all tried.

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
Okay this sounds mean but probably Rodney. I LOVE HIM but he has a face only a mother or mayor could love <3

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
WINTER

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Any/all of the deer. And my Phoebe.

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
I have talked so much about how much I hate Gloria. Literally everything about her makes my skin crawl, ever since 2005. My brother and I used to TRY to get her so we could make her life miserable. Idk man, idk.

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
Too lazy to post a picture but:
- First face in the face guide, green eyes
- Hair bow wig w/ blonde or bright red hair
- Masquerade mask
- Fairy tale dress
- Those black and white shoes from Gracie that she sells in the spring, i forget what they're called!


----------



## beffa (Aug 26, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *My character name is Bethany, because that's my name. Why else? I didn't want some crazy name anyway. My town name is Eldin because I love The Legend of Zelda, and Eldin is from The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess. It's originally called the Eldin Province, but I wouldn't be able to fit that even if I wanted it.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *Kid Cat.*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *Freckles.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *Merry because she's wonderful and super adorable! She's my favorite character by far.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *...Date? Um. Okay... Maybe if I had to it'd be K.K. Slider. *
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *Kid Cat. He rules all.*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *Bubblegum K.K.*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *I'm not a fan of K.K. Rock.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *I'd probably be an Uchi cat!*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *When I was very little. I used to play it on gamecube with my sister and cousin.*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *Everyone calls me 'muscles...'*
12: What is a random fact about your town? *My town flag is Totoro!*
13: Do you time travel? *Frequently.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *Giraffes.*
15: Favorite island tour? *Hide and Seek!*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *4+ hours maybe? Hard to tell.*
17: When is your character's birthday? *26th December. My real one.*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *Roses. Pink ones.*
19: What town project is your favorite? *Wind turbine.*
20: What town project do you hate the most? *That spinning cube thing... YUCK.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *Stacking stuff other than fruit.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *Calm, content, sensible.*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *Time travelling, but it's become a habit now.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *Diving.*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *Not really. Shrunk is creepy-looking as ever though.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most? *Exotic.*
27: What furniture series do you like the least? *Hmm, maybe modern.*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *What wouldn't Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?!*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *HAHA NOPE. Not without my help.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? **Gasps* I don't want to think about it. What if they were destined to do great things?!*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *I don't think I've experienced enough of it to decide, but at the moment it's the island and Club Tortimer.*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *I'm not actually sure... Hmm. Let me think about that.*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *Nope! Thank the lord.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *Rocket. I abused her because she was so ugly and she moved. I think it was the letter I sent her that tipped her over the edge...*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *A Floppy Hat or a Black Veil. And of course, Merry!*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Kid Cat or Merry because they are is just the cutest things EVER and I just... UGH. *
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Maybe Hazel. Her unibrow freaks me the heck out.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *Wide green eyes with eyelashes in the bottom corners, long brown hair with a sort of bun on the top, SLIGHT tan, (literally barely noticable) triangle nose, obviously, basketball outfit, (shorts, tank, shoes) and a female crown.*


----------



## Soujouki (Aug 26, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*I gave my character my actual name. My town is named after a modified version of the world in which a story I'm writing takes place.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Velma! I usually don't like snooty villagers, but she was nice to me from the get-go and I can't take a pink goat with glasses and freckles seriously.*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Carmen. I really wish she would leave.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Julian! It would be much less of a hassle than trying to win an auction for him.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Not many good choices in terms of guys... Leif, maybe? He's adorable.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*I do, though Carmen, Cobb, and Kiki seem to have the most hand in decorating it.*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*Well, DJ KK used to be my favorite, but now it's KK Synth.*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*A hard choice... I like them all!*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*Well, if we're talking existing, I'd be an Uchi Alligator.*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*Been playing it since the original GC. It was my first GC game, and I wanted it because I loved the idea of living and making friends with cute chibi animals!*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Myrle.*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*Sinaris' town flower is the rose.*
13: Do you time travel?
*Absolutely not.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Pangolins.*
15: Favorite island tour?
*The hammer tour!*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*Too much.*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*June 28th.*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Roses! Specifically Purple Roses.*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*Of the ones I have, I really like the Illuminated Heart.*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*Not a fan of the Fairytale stuff.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*Probably more animal species/personalities, or some mechanic that makes them even more individual.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Obsessive, Classy, and Shady.*
23: Have you ever done something you are ashamed of or regret in this game?
*Not really.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*I actually like Diving.*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Gracie. She's even snobbier than the snooty villagers, and I hate how she assumes that anyone who isn't interested in her stuff just can't afford it.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*This is tough. I loved the Modern Wood set when I first saw it, but now I really like the Sleek series. I think the Bug series is in a class of its own, though.*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Princess. Ugh.*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Anything that doesn't humiliate him.*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*Even if she could, I think she'd be more comfortable helping someone else do it.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Some other human character. You have to wonder where the humans come from.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*The upped AI! I think it's so neat how characters develop relationships with one another now, and how they can visit each others' houses and whatnot.*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*It gets a bit tedious and repetitive after a while. Saving bells gets boring when that's all you're doing for a few days.*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Happened all the time in my original game, but not yet in NL.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Monique. She was one of the original five in my original AC.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*A completed house. All I need is a Gorgeous Counter.*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*It's a tie between Knox and Julian. Julian because who doesn't love a unicorn, and Knox because grumpy chicken knight just makes my day.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Monique. With a face like that she has no right to act snooty.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):







Though I usually wear


----------



## mayortash (Aug 26, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *I named my town for Laputa:Castle In The Sky because I felt it fit the ethos of Animal Crossing. My character name is mine.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *Iggly. I love penguins.*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *At a push, Drift because I don't like frogs. But he's actually not too bad.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *Erik the deer, because he's so adorable. Or failing that, Tia the teapot elephant.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *Uh, this is a bit weird but I guess it'd be Digby or Kicks.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *I run the town.*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *Forest KK or Neopolitian*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *Hypno KK*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *I'd be a peppy squirrel*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *I can't remember why but I started playing around 2006*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *muscles, shmoopy and buddy*
12: What is a random fact about your town? *In keeping with the Laputa Castle In The Sky ideals, I'm focusing on the zen series for everything*
13: Do you time travel? *no but I did on City Folk*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *Foxes! How cute would they be, with tails and everything*
15: Favorite island tour? *Expert Ore Tour*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *3-5 hours*
17: When is your character's birthday? *May 29th*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *Blue Lillies*
19: What town project is your favorite? *That I've built, lighthouse/windmill/zen bell*
20: What town project do you hate the most? *Solar panel, drilling rig*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *Get rid of grass deterioration*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *It is me*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *Um, no*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *I find myself fishing or bug hunting the most. Depends on what I want to do*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *No*
26: What furniture series do you like the most? *Exotic*
27: What furniture series do you like the least? *Don't know*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *I have no idea*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *Not without me!*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *Rover*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *The ability to customise everything*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *Grass wear*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *Yes*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *I haven't had any ugly villagers IMO*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *Grass seeds*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Don't have one*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Don't have one*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *Black eyes, green ponytail haircut, crown and Zelda outfit from the Nintendo town*


----------



## Meggiieex (Aug 29, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*I named my character Meggie with the little music note next to it, as Meggie is my real life nickname and I love the little symbols *
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*ROD. I only started today, after resetting my old town, and I can't even tell you my face when I saw him. He's my birthday buddy :3*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Probably unibrow bear, Nate  *
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Lily or Stitches, as I have very fond memories with them when I played AC:WW when I was younger *
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Uh, O_O Cyrus. He seems cool :3 Or Pete.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Me, of course! I am the LORD OF EVERYTHING *
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*Stale Cupcakes. *
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*K.K Hypno or the one that Gaston has in his house. Forgot the name :/*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*A snooty mouse :3*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*Back when I was around 7 or 8, when I got WW from my mum for my birthday *
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Don't have one yet, but it used to be shmoopy in my old town.*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*I just started today, and I started with Molly, Vic, Nate, Rod and Eloise. Oh, and my native fruit is apples, but Isabelle gave me oranges.*
13: Do you time travel?
_*No, unless I get really impatient. I will try not to in this town *_
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Bees. *
15: Favorite island tour?
*Scavenger hunt, or the dragonfly one *
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*Too much.. :/*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*14th of August  (my real birthday)*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Lilies, or roses*.
19: What town project is your favorite?
*The campsite and cafe, if they count *
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*The stadium lights.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*That we could choose where everything goes at the start of the game, like a blank canvas. Like choosing the river, and where the town hall goes etc. And choosing our town fruit *
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Random, strange, weird.*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*Island hopping if that counts, as I get really annoyed when other people do it.* 
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Fishing as I always have loved it *
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Seriously, Lyle, go away. I do not want your hour long monologue everytime I try to see my HHA score.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Mermaid *
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*I don't really know, but I don't really like the construction or pirate-y sort of theme.*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Get his nephews, keep them in his secret basement with little to no food or water. Tell the player that they unfortunately died in a freak accident, while taking over their shop as well, like it was supposed to. 
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*LOLNOPE.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*I have a feeling it was Isabelle, or Tom Nook. Who knows? *
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*You expect me to say one thing? Uh... I like that we can be mayor :3*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*The watered down personalities. :C*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*I had Goldie in WW move out on me. I cried for like, 2 hours straight. I was 8.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Probably my friend unibrow bear, Nate. Or Ribbott (something like that anyway)*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*The entire mermaid series :C*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Stitches, or Rod. (Explained Rod in another question) Stitches because my first AC memory was with him. I was going to a holiday park with my nan and grandad, and we stopped at a service station for food. I had promised Stitches that I would go round his at a certain time. I came back from the service station and I was too late and I literally bawled for the rest of the way there.
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
*I don't really have one tbh. C:*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*She has the look if you select, Its a secret, Duh its a secret, and pretty sharp. I got her a red nose from Labelle's though. 
*


----------



## Merelfantasy (Aug 29, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? Merel is my name IRL and Hyrule because Zelda.
2: Who is your favorite current villager? Alice
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? Charlise
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? Ankha, I just need someone to be a sassy Cleopatra in my town.
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? K.K.
6: Who or what truly runs your town? I do.
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? Hmm, Forest Life, K.K. Waltz and Bubblegum K.K. are all really good, also K.K. Adventure is just a cover of 'He's a pirate' and I love that.
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? K.K. Dirge or K.K. Hypno, reminds me of all the horror towns.
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? Wolf, probably normal, or Peppy/Lazy
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? Back in 2002, because it seemed like a cool game.
11: What is your nickname in the game? Ms. M, Honeybun, Amiga, Cupcake
12: What is a random fact about your town? Flowerpuke.
13: Do you time travel? Nope.
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? Dragons.
15: Favorite island tour? Shark-tour or Tuna-Kahuna
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? 3-5 hours
17: When is your character's birthday? 17 November, just like mine.
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? Roses. Every color.
19: What town project is your favorite? I like the flower arches a LOT.
20: What town project do you hate the most? Pile of Pipes.
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? More things for villagers to say.
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? Cute, Scary and a bit crazy (just like me, I'm kidding!)
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? Nope.
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? Fishing, and diving.
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. Nope. Lyle is annoying though, he talks too much.
26: What furniture series do you like the most? Princess, I guess, but Sweets is great too.
27: What furniture series do you like the least? Lovely, sorry, but that's just pink puke.
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? Everything. Even illegal stuff.
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? Nope, she'd be way to strict with placing things.
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? Dragons.
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? Idk, it helps me relax.
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? How you need to do your best to gain money.
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? Nope.
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? I have no idea, I hate Hazel lol.
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? The next store upgrade, and the Mermaid Shelf, then the serie is complete.
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? I haven't met them all, I don't know.
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Same.
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): Normal face, red hair, straw hat, lacy white tank, dry-denim pants, lace socks, white patent shoes, funny glasses.


----------



## Megan. (Aug 29, 2013)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?* 
My characters name is Megan because that's my real name. My town is called HKVille (Hello Kitty Ville) because I love Hello Kitty. c:
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
.. What a tough question D; .. Merengue/Beau/Zell? xD
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?* 
Biskit
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
Bruce, because I accidentally TT'd him out and I loved him. ;_;
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
Isabelle, she's adorable.
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
Isabelle.
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
K.K Lullaby
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
I don't know? D;
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
A lazy Deer.
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?[/b]
I started playing when Wild World came out, my mum brought me a copy of the game and I fell in love with it!
*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
I have a few, but the most used one is Chickpea.
*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
It is very pink. ;3
*13: Do you time travel?*
Yes, I do!
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
Kittens. I know they already have cats but how cute would it be if you could have little Katies' everywhere. ;_;
*15: Favorite island tour?*
Elite scavenger hunt.
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
I play it a lot less now, I used to literally play it for like 7 hours a day. Now I play it for about 2 hours.
*17: When is your character's birthday?*
22nd of June.
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
Any pink hybrid really.. I love pink carnations and pink roses. :3
*19: What town project is your favorite?*
I love the jungle gym.
*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
Those stupid sign posts..
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
To be able to pick where villagers move in.
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
Pink, Cute, ... Pink?
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
Yes, TTing Bruce out.. ;_;
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
Uhm, out of those... fishing.
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
I don't mind any of them, but Dr. Shrunk is particularly annoying.
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
Princess.
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
Balloon or Kiddie.
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
Anything.
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
Possibly, yes.
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
Isabelle.
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
Probably the public work projects.
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
When Isabelle says I can't place a PWP somewhere. >___<#
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
Yes! Bruce!
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
Uhm.. Paula.
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
I want my villagers to give me decent PWP requests..
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
I don't know.. I love so many. ;_;
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Paula. She wouldn't move for ages.
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):* 
Pink hair-bow wig, tanned skin, blue denim jacket with a white t-shirt underneath that has a cat's face on it and a pink skirt. I am also barefoot. xD​


----------



## Coolio15 (Aug 29, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *Justin from Sherwood, Justin is my name and Sherwood was the first idea that came to my head XD*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *Soleil<3*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*None, I love all of my villagers!*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*If I had extra room, I'd say Flora because I lost her to the campsite.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*I'd say...Celeste, she's the cutest!*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?*Me, I don't care what Isabelle says, I'm calling the shots.*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*K.K. Jongara*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*Anything too boring or overly cute.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*I'd be a lazy cat*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*I started with City Folk and basically went in reverse.*
11: What is your nickname in the game?*DJJ*
12: What is a random fact about your town?*No villager in my town is taller than my character.*
13: Do you time travel?*I used to for villagers, but now that I have my dreamies I have no reason to.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*Toucans*
15: Favorite island tour?*The hide-and-seek tour.*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*1.5-2 hours.*
17: When is your character's birthday?*September 14th, my birthday.*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*Um..I don't really pay attention to the flowers XD*
19: What town project is your favorite?*The Lighthouse or the Picnic Blanket*
20: What town project do you hate the most?*Any street sign.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*More power for the mayor!*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*Funny, power-hungry, and dirty.*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*Not that I can think of.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*Bug Hunting*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*Gracie, she is way too stuck-up.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?*The dessert series*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?*The construction series*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*Give up his non-existance virginity*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*Not with me in charge!*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*Isabelle, wanted to be the mayor but Tortimer rigged it so I could be the mayor and he can retire without the fear that Isabelle will turn the town into a dictatorship.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*Everything! Except Tiffany.*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*The vile thing that is called.. Tiffany *barf**
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*Yes, I was glad when Pango moved out from in front of the Town Hall.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*Probably Canberra or Julian.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*Another copy!*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*SOLEIL!!!!!!<3 She is just so cute and awesome ahhhhhhhhh!*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*Tiffany, because she is vile and looks like the stuff caked to the bottom of a school desk.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): Brown hair, blue eyes, basically looks like me!


----------



## Joy (Aug 29, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
 Because it's my name and I couldn't think of anything unique xD
 2: Who is your favorite current villager?
Carmen
 3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
Pietro
 4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
Tangy because she's so adorable
 5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
None o.o
 6: Who or what truly runs your town?
Pfft I run my town >.>
 7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
K.K Disco. Das mah jam son
 8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
Hmm idk
 9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
I'd probably be a hamster or a deer
 10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
Well I've always loved simulations games. I play mostly the Sims 3 but after watching AndrewArcade, ZackScottGames, and Adam aka Swimmingbird941 on youtube play Animal Crossing: New Leaf I fell in love. 
 11: What is your nickname in the game?
Dr.J and Beefcake 
 12: What is a random fact about your town?
I named it Topica because of an episode of Foster's Home for Imaginary Friend. Bloo said " It's hot in Topica"
 13: Do you time travel?
Nope
 14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
Flying Bison.. yip yip
 15: Favorite island tour?
Garden Tour and Hide-and-Seek Tour
 16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
Uhh maybe 3 hrs? Or more..?
 17: When is your character's birthday?
September 23
 18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
Jaccobs Ladder. They're so cwoote :3 also purple roses
 19: What town project is your favorite?
Uhmmm flower clock
 20: What town project do you hate the most?
Sandbox. It looks so dull
 21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
Kicks to have better kicks. Animals able to wear pants because why not? 
 22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
Awesomest. Dicatator. Evar.
 23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
Nahhh
 24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
Fishing x]
 25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
Tom Nook. He's a crook
 26: What furniture series do you like the most?
Alphine anddd Minimalist 
 27: What furniture series do you like the least?
Kiddie and Robo
 28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
... I'm trying to keep this PG 
 29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
Possibly...
 30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
Bud.. yes 
 31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
EVERYTHING I LOVE IT
 32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
Awh man lemme tell yah... The fact that we can't pick where our villagers should put their house. Or deny a villager that wants to move in.
 33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
Nopenope but if Carmen left I'd cry...
 34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
PIETRO!
 35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
Ahhh idk lots of animals
 36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
I don't have a top favorite.
 37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
PIETRO BECUZ HE'S SCARY!
 38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): 
She looks white because there's no black people in the game Dx. But right now she's tanned 8). She has a Jacob Ladder in her hair a shirtdress andddd white leather shoes from Gracie's


----------



## fierceonigami (Aug 29, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
Shy BB is a nickname my boyfriend gave. His family has nicknames with each other to be silly which they all end with BB and the first part they use the person's name and makes the nickname similar to it.
Aeon is because of Final Fantasy 10, which the creatures are called Aeons.

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
Currently, I think Kevin is the greatest!

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
Derwin... He kinda annoys me.

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
Maybe Kitty because I like cats and she looks so pretty!

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
Isabelle's brother, Digby! I think he's pretty cool!

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
Technically Isabelle though she'll probably never admit it!

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
King K.K.? I haven't listened to them all yet!

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
Not really sure.

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
I would have a shy personality but since they don't have that kind of personality yet,
so I guess I would be a Normal Cat. 

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
One of my cousins had a gamecube and I was able to try out animal crossing a bit.
It kinda interested me but didn't have enough time to try it. Then my family got a
Wii and AC: City Folk which my sister and mom got pretty into it then I got really into it!
I can't remember when since this was a while back, probably early 2000?

11: What is your nickname in the game?
The villagers that I have aren't really good at coming up with nicknames so I just gave
up and let them call me whatever like right now some of the nicknames are Star S and Major S...

12: What is a random fact about your town?
It has a lot of flowers and pink brick paths which some paths are lined with bushes.
Eventually the whole town with be covered with pink flowers, which right now that's a very
slow moving goal.

13: Do you time travel?
Yes but only day by day, no major jumps! I make sure to go through each day before moving on.

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
Cheetahs!!!

15: Favorite island tour?
Balloon popping!

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
It's on and off. Some days I play it little or none at all, other days I play it up to practically the whole day!
So maybe about 4-5 hours average?

17: When is your character's birthday?
18th of March!

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
Pink roses!

19: What town project is your favorite?
The illuminated heart!

20: What town project do you hate the most?
The Sphinx! You can't even place it in the sand where I think it should be!

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
To be able to place furniture around town as a design!

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
Pink, Friendly, Cute!

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
Not resetting my town when first starting until I get peaches as my native fruit ;u;

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
fishing mainly for sharks, unless catching a butterfly or a pretty bug!

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
Dr. Shrunk, he dresses kinda tacky plus he tells bad jokes. If he told good jokes, I'd
accept his tacky dressing.

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
Regal series!

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
Slob series...

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
Unlike what most people seem to believe about him, he does have kindness in that 
seemingly bell-grubbing heart of his so he would be willing to do just as much as
anyone that has a compassionate heart would do for bells.

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
She probably could but she's too humble and sweet to do that!

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
Rover, I mean it would explain his comment about not being on the train from some time
(other than reference to a previous game) and why he was on the train in the first place.

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
Being able to customize the town!

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
Not quite enough customization ability for customizing the town.

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
Not yet... I hope I don't...

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
Derwin...

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
All the Zodiac and DLC items..

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Right now, Kevin! But I still have villagers that I have yet to meet that I want to know.

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Derwin, I think he's a bad representation of a nerd stereotype and he's annoying and ugly.
That and my sister and I like to joke that because we dislike him, he seems to want to stalk
us since as soon as my sister finally got rid of him in her town in City Folk, he immediately
moved into my town in New Leaf...

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
Pink hair in a bun with teal eyes with the single eyelash, wearing a lily flower, party dress,
white stockings, and black dress shoes.


----------



## Pandoria (Aug 29, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? I named my town Lawliet, after the character from Death Note (also introduced me to one of my best friends who I play animal crossing with (Marceline) ) And my mayor is My name; Mollie ^_^

2: Who is your favorite current villager? Hmm, this is a hard question… Umm, Phoebe (Nah, just kidding…) O’hare, definitely O’hare. 

3: Who is your least favorite current villager? Gigi, just cuz.

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? Merengue 

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? I don’t wanna date any of those D: 

6: Who or what truly runs your town? Sherlock and O’hare! xD 

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? Stale cupcakes (Just because I hardly know any other songs

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? I don’t know.

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? Rabbit or Cat!

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? I started in the Wild World days when I was 6/7 and gullible (My cousin convinced me that I could fix my game by putting it in water, guess what happened?)

11: What is your nickname in the game? Ohnaynay… Or Sherlock ^_^

12: What is a random fact about your town? I have hybrids randomly placed 

13: Do you time travel? In my main game; no, in my other games; yes

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? Guinea pigs! (would have to be two in one house though~)

15: Favorite island tour? Don’t know D:

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? Most of my day… 

17: When is your character's birthday? 22nd of April (My bday)

18: What is your favorite flower in the game? Blue Rose (Garry from IB <3)

19: What town project is your favorite? Picnic  

20: What town project do you hate the most? Don’t know D:

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? You could rent your rooms to other villagers

22: How would you describe your main character in three words? Hybrids, Swag, O’hare

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? Nope, YOLO

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? Bug hunting ^_^

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. Resetti.

26: What furniture series do you like the most? Card set

27: What furniture series do you like the least? I don’t know D: 

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? EVERYTHINGGGGG~

29: Could Isabelle rule the world? Nope… 

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? Rover the cat

31: What is your favorite thing about the game? The game itself is just amazing

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? Stupid hackers D:

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? No <3 

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? Gigi

35: What do you want the most in this game right now? More hybrids

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? O’hare, because he is my counterpart Watson (Yes, I specifically chose villagers to be Sherlock characters xD)

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Phoebe…. No kidding, we share a birthday, but she stalks me (Had her in 3 separate games) She’s quite a pretty phoenix though ^_^

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): Sposed to look like Sherlock, but has Pink hair and the detective outfit xD


----------



## StarryACNL (Aug 29, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*Because it's my name*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?*Shep*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*Tucker*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*Erik as he is my long term goal to get and I probably won't *
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*Brewster- At least he would make good drinks!*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?*Probably Isabelle- she sits in the town hall all day- I don't*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*Either K.K. Jongara or K.K. House*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?K.K. Dirge
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *Deer, normal*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*Christmas 2007 (wild world) my first animal crossing game with my first DS lite (that was a good christmas!)*
11: What is your nickname in the game?*Mega A and Captain*
12: What is a random fact about your town?*I only live with kitt on my island*
13: Do you time travel?*NO!!*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*Dragons or Porcupines
15: Favorite island tour?Hide and seek
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?An hour- maybe two
17: When is your character's birthday?16th July
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?Blue pansie
19: What town project is your favorite?Sand garden and boot sculpture
20: What town project do you hate the most?Fenced area
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?A new ordinance- lots of visitors
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?A pro-listiner
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?No
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?Doing chores for villagers
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.Labelle, I don't know her as well as Sable and Mable
26: What furniture series do you like the most?Modern wood
27: What furniture series do you like the least?Balloon (except the bed)
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?Go pond wading
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?Yeah if she could learn all the languages and learn about politics
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?Bob
31: What is your favourite thing about the game?Tops and bottoms
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?No more flea-markets
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?No
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?Pudge
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?Erik and kyle
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?Erik as he's cute
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?Opal- she looks really snooty
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):Like a jockey- Jockey shirt and helmet, steel toe boots and white formal pants (it was the best I could do)*


----------



## Hayate (Aug 29, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*Because I like Pokemon and SAO*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *Kitty*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*Moose*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*Marshal*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*Date an animal? What do you think I am?*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *My DS?*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *Comrade K.K.*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *Insert random song here*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *Wolf, lazy*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *Years ago, go ask my memory, it won't answer me*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *Pop star, Mr.G*
12: What is a random fact about your town? *It's a town!*
13: Do you time travel? *Slightly*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *Owls*
15: Favorite island tour? *None, they all are rather boring*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *1 hour*
17: When is your character's birthday? *The same as my actual birthday*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *I don't like flowers*
19: What town project is your favorite? *Drilling Rig*
20: What town project do you hate the most? *Moai Statue*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *Town rules*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *A fictional character*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *How could you? I mean really, what a dumb question.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *Fishing*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *Reece, seems like a mans name*
26: What furniture series do you like the most? *Trump Series*
27: What furniture series do you like the least? *Lovely Series*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *Ask him, not me?*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *She is a dog... in a game...*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *Some Hobo*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *It kills time*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *It cost me money*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *No*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *Moose*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *A different season*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *You asked this before? Kitty. Because I do, simple*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Once again, I answered this before, Moose, stupid name, looks daft.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *Jester or Samurai*


----------



## Anj2k6 (Sep 2, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*Anj is my nickname irl,and I'm a fan of homestuck thus my town's name is Alternia.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Rosie*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Monique. Cats don't need makeup.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Any of my dream villagers really. Most of them were in the movie,and I like their designs.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Um ..... Rover I suppose because he's cute.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Right now i have 3 rabbits in my town. 2 peppy one cranky. They really do multiply fast ._.*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*Rockin' K.K. It was my first K.K. song ever back in Gamecube days.* 
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*I have a few. Only one I can thing of is I Love You*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*Normal brown cat*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*I was too young to remember how I got AC. I think my mom got it for me as a Christmas gift since I had a gamecube. Thanks mom *
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Kitty and Kitten*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*It has a zen/oriental theme to it*
13: Do you time travel?
*99.9% of the time no. Only if a dream villager is at risk and I need to speed up a move ASAP*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Bats. I always thought they were cute instead of scary.*
15: Favorite island tour?
*Elite hammer*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*Over the summer, I played about 5 hours ._. During school about 3 if i have free time.*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*June 19th*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Black roses*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*Probably the metal bench and the zen bell,light,and garden.*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*Arched sculpture. just...ew*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*Having a new villager come to you and ask WHERE TO PUT THEIR HOUSE PLOT D:<*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Cute, Stylish, Friendly*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*Having to time travel so I wouldn't lose Rosie or Cesar*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Fishing has always been my strong point.Until I honed my skills Island bug farming *
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*I was never fond of Gracie or Lyle. Their designs are find I just wasn't used to them.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Exotic*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Balloon*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Sell his own nephews .n.*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*With her attitude she could become the leader of anything.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
* TORMI-*slap* Probably Isabelle. She's a work-a-holic afterall.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*For once there's no actual goal or enemies you need to fight. Just a relaxing slice of life game with a great community :3*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
* Al, I mean not being able to choose villager plots.*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Back in City Folk Walker moved out on CHRISTMAS MORNING, and In Gamecube Tom and Kabuki packed up and left forever.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
AL AL AL AL AL
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
Well I already have Rosie, so probably Merengue
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Rosie. Not because of popularity or looks, but because she was the first villager I ever talked to EVER in my AC childhood days*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Please refer to question 34. He's just UGLY*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*Cute anime-type brown eyes with Long hair and bangs. Also she has Thick Glasses on all the time.*

Well that killed some time


----------



## oath2order (Sep 2, 2013)

1. Andrew is my name, Moonfall is named after Majora's Mask.
2. Cherry.
3. Pietro.
4. Gwen, my fave from Wild World.
5. None.
6. Me.
7. Go K.K. Rider!
8. Bubblegum K.K.
9. Lazy dog.
10. I bought Wild World at Target because it looked fun.
11. King A.
12. It has never been the victim of time travelling or other hacking.
13. No.
14. None.
15. Dragonfly hunting.
16. About an hour.
17. March 27
18. Purple or orange rose
19. Wind turbine
20. The gaudy stuff.
21. The ability to play it on the computer.
22. Fabulous, stylish, rainbow
23. No.
24. Fishing.
25. I can't stand Cyrus.
26. Cabana and modern wood.
27. That god-awful Mermaid series.
28. Sing the song of his people.
29. Yes.
30. Rover
31. The fact that it exists.
32. Time travellers.
33. Nope
34. Pietro.
35. The police station.
36. Cherry. She's like my real life dog.
37. Pietro because he sucks.
38. He looks like me.


----------



## ayeeprill (Sep 2, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*Well, my name is April so I just named my character that. As for my town, Luna, I have always had a "space" related town name, and Luna sounded better than Lunar*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Kiki, who I've had in every AC game so far as my best friend and Skye, who became my best friend in this game.*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*I actually like every single villager I have right now. Hmm...I guess if I HAD to choose, Freya.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Ribbot! After Kiki, he was my best friend throughout the series. Had him in every game, and he's my favorite Jock.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*....Pass.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*I'd love to say it's me, but we all know it's Isabelle*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*Aloha KK, Spring Blossoms, Stale Cupcakes*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*KK Jongara*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*I would probably be a Uchi cat*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*In 2002. When I was younger, I was obsessed with Pokemon. (Still am, let's be real) I was reading one of those magazines dedicated solely to Pokemon and there was a section about other games, including Animal Crossing. The blurb made it sound awesome so I asked for it for Christmas.*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Cupcake, Sparkles, Honeybun, and there might be another I'm blanking on.*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*It has a "mini Main Street" consisting of the train station, Cafe, town hall, and police station*
13: Do you time travel?
*Not anymore. I lost Kyle by doing this, and I'm not going to risk it anymore.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Seals*
15: Favorite island tour?
*Hide and Seek, Scavenger Hunt*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*Maybe an hour and a half*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*Same as mine. April 27*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Lilies*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*I really like the jungle gym.*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*Pile of pipes.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*Let us have 12 villagers, and let us visit people's Main Streets in dreams so we can see their museums.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Mayoral, pro listener*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*Yes. I TT'd too much and lost Kyle *
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*I like fishing best, but I mostly seem to catch bugs.*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*I've never liked Lyle.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Lovely, Princess, Regal, Rococo, Mermaid, Modern, Kiddie... I'll just stop there.*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Modern Wood*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*I'm not sure I want to know the answer to this question.*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*Oh, yeah. Fool everyone with her cuteness.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Probably Rover, the lazy bum.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*The PWPs, and decorating my house*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*Villagers moving anywhere and expensive PWPs*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Yes, Kyle *
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*In this game, Bubbles, but overall? Truffles on Wild World. I still have nightmares.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*I want Kyle back!*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Kiki. She was in my GC, WW, and CF towns. She was a starter in WW and CF. She became my best friend in all three games and I just adore her. I finally got her in NL too.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Probably Truffles again. It took me ages to get her out of my WW town.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*She's wearing this outfit, white stockings, Mary Janes, and a Flashy Hairpin. She has pink hair in a ponytail and blue eyes.
*


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Sep 2, 2013)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*

Well, my name is Catherine, so I decided to call my character Cathy. I chose the name Lilycove for my town because it's my favorite location in any Pokemon game. ^.^

*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*

Puddles!!! I love her so much, she is a permanent resident of my town.
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*

Peewee. I'm not a big fan of the gorilla villagers, truthfully... Figures that my village had two in the beginning (the other was Al, but thankfully, he's gone now).

*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*

Oh gosh, there are so many that I love... At the moment, I'd really love to have Merengue or Marina, since I'm in need of normal villagers.
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*

K.K. Slider, no questions! 

*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*

Kawaii. My paths are cute and pink, and I'm currently trying to get the fairy tale PWPs.

*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*

Bubblegum K.K.! It's my favorite when performed live, and I have it playing in my mayor's bedroom.

*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*

K.K. Rally. I hate hearing it in other people's houses.
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*

I'd like to say that I'd be an uchi rhino.

*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*

August 5, 2013. My nephew, who had been telling me to play Animal Crossing for years, convinced me to get New Leaf. I was completely addicted from then on.
*11: What is your nickname in the game?*

I have a few... Peewee calls me "kiddo", some people call me "Fancy C" and others call me "Sweet-C". I don't really mind them, honestly, I think they're cute.

12: What is a random fact about your town?
*13: Do you time travel?*

Only a little bit... I'm trying to stop doing it, though.

*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*

Hmm... I can't really think of anything, honestly. I think the game is pretty diverse as it is!
*15: Favorite island tour?*

Butterfly Discovery Tour and Easy Bug-Catching. And by "favorite", I mean, if it's available on that day, that is literally the only one that I am willing to play. 

*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*

More than I'd like to admit... 

*17: When is your character's birthday?*

September 29, the same as mine.

*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*

Pink lilies. :3

*19: What town project is your favorite?*

The police station... I was lucky enough to get it suggested in, like, my third week of playing.

*20: What town project do you hate the most?*

Drilling rig... I had Peewee suggest it to me once. -_-

*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*

I'd really like it if, you customize furniture with a pattern, that the pattern is on there permanently unless you get Cyrus to customize it again. I hate that I have to keep the pattern in my main patterns list forever, unless I want to get rid of/redo the furniture. I'd also like it if you could give furniture customized with a pattern to someone else.

*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*

Kawaii as heck!

*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*

Yes... On my first day playing, I found a perfect cherry, and I sold it because I didn't know about perfect fruit trees. I haven't had a perfect cherry grow in my town since. T_T

*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*

Fishing!! It is so fun. Actually... Before I started playing AC:NL, I had a crippling fear of fish. No joke! I used to actually cower when I saw them, and once, I saw this huge fish at the zoo and I actually screamed because it scared me. But, after just one week of playing Animal Crossing, I saw so many fish, that I became desensitized to them, and now, fish IRL don't bother me anymore.  So, that's why fishing is my favorite now.

*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*

Kapp'n. I really cannot stand Kapp'n. I think his flirting is insanely creepy, especially when he follows it up with a song about his wife and/or daughter. I skip every song now.

*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*

Oh, man... I am obsessed with the various furniture series. I actually made a side character so I could collect more series! Anyway, I really adore the rococo series when customized to gothic white, and I'm also a big fan of the lovely series. I also like the mermaid, alpine, and sloppy series... And, I love all of Gracie's stuff; can't wait to actually get her shop in my town!

*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*

Balloon series. Uggghhh... It is so gross. Though, the balloon dog lamp is kinda cute.

*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*

Lots of things, I'm sure...

*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*

I'm pretty sure she already does.

*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*

Rover, haha.

*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*

I love how customizable everything is... I also really like interacting with the villagers.

*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*

Events. They are the worst.

*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*

I had Paula and Pudge try to move out, but I stopped both of them. But, I've never actually had anyone I loved actually leave.

*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*

Al. I'm glad he's gone.

*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*

I want to get TIY so I can start doing fashion checks, so I can get T&T Emporium. Also, I really want to work for Brewster, but every time I asked him so far today, he told me no. Is it because it's Labor Day??? Why can't I do my job???

*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*

Puddles... Since she's one of my original villagers, she has a special place in my heart.

*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*

Canberra. I hope I never get her in my town...

*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*

Brown anime eyes; a low level tan; brown low pigtails; a custom pink dress from Tumblr; black pumps.


----------



## pengutango (Sep 2, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*My main character's name is Adrianna. I liked the name.  My town's name is Noveria, which is named after my favorite location in the original Mass Effect. I originally wanted to name it "Afterlife," after the bar/club on Omega in Mass Effect 2, but sadly, it was too long.
*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Drago and Peanut. I can't choose between them!! X3*

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Damn, if it was a couple weeks ago, I would have said Violet. However, she has already moved out. Since then... I like all my villagers.*

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*So many! (Marina, Hamlet, Beau... to name a few) But, if I had to pick one, it's be Hopper! I LOVE penguins and I have a lil soft spot for rockhoppers. Despite the fact I still think that they're on something, I have an adorable small one in my car that I got from one of my sorority sisters. *

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Uh... can't imagine anyone, even if I was single.*

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*I do, but Isabelle has the final say where I place my PWPs.... It's part of the reason I don't have many right now. Damn, the placement restrictions... :/*

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*N/A since I haven't listened to all of them.*

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*See above answer.*

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*Penguin, *

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*I started with Wild World in 2007 or 2008. Honestly didn't keep track of the exact time I started. Got into it by my now current boyfriend since he really loved the series.*

11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Sweet-A, Hun, Wonder A are the current ones in my town. Wonder A is my favorite, because I think it's the funniest. XD*

12: What is a random fact about your town?
*I haven't planted ANY new trees since I started playing since I wanna be completely happy with my town and finish my path before doing so.*

13: Do you time travel?
*Up to a few hours back on occasion, yes. But I NEVER TT days, weeks, or months.*

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Snakes, though since they don't have legs... not sure how that'd work.*

15: Favorite island tour?
*Scavenger Hunt and Ore Tours. Best tours, I think to stock up on medals.*

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*Between 1 and 8 hours. It varies depending on day. And NO, I don't play 8 hours straight in a single go, but it's certainly possible.*

17: When is your character's birthday?
*February 3rd, which is also when my real birthday is. *

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
Lilies and tulips.

19: What town project is your favorite?
*Flower clock. Only problem, I don't have access to it at this time since I don't have a perfect town.*

20: What town project do you hate the most?
*Drilling rig. I don't get it.*

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*Got several Option to turn off grass wear. When you're choosing where to build a PWP, wish there was a grid so you have a better idea where things are going besides guessing. I also wish the island and town itself was larger. For the town, because of the PWPs, it feels too small. Be interesting if villagers could date each other. It'd add some interesting drama.*

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
Cute, sweet, classy.

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*Where I built my campsite. It's not the worst place ever, but had I known that I could have actually built it where my secondary character's house is, I would have. Oh well. At least I can still build a park.*

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Fishing.*

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*No.*

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Customized polka dot.*

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Sloppy.*

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*No idea.*

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*No.*

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*No idea.*

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*Customizing my house and my villagers.*

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*Grass wear, size of town, and size of island.*

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*No.*

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Violet.*

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*To actually FINISH MY PATH. XD Then work on getting a perfect town.*

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Peanut. One of my original villagers in this game and loved her the moment I saw her!!  Got super excited that I got her pic first!!*

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*VIOLET!!! I have a personal grudge against her since she just plopped in my town from my boyfriend's town without warning. That, and she was boring. You don't understand how HAPPY and EXCITED I was when she moved out!!!*

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*Currently (as of September 2, 2013) is rather tan, has green anime eyes, has black hair in a bun, wearing a red and white polka dot dress with black bows, and crown.*


----------



## Stitched (Sep 2, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*Jordan is my name.  Town: "I need a town name!  I'm eating animal crackers... they're sweet... Sweets."*

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*;___; how can I pick?  Stitches.*

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*ugh Frita.  I don't mind her, but I want her out so I can get other villagers.  I'm too lazy to force her out though, and I want her picture...*

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Sydney.  She's adorable.*

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*K.K. Slider.  omg.*

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Beetles and sharks.  They're my main source of income.*

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*I haven't heard a lot, but I like K.K. Lullaby playing in Stitches's house.*

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*I don't know.  I haven't heard many.*

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*Probably a normal bunny or cat.*

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*I started playing New Leaf at the beginning of July.  The guy I like plays it and I got it so we might talk about it some time. xD  I'm pathetic.*

11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Jojo, J Lady, Mega J.*

12: What is a random fact about your town?
*Dotty and Stitches have their houses in the worst spots, but they're too cute to force out and replace. ;_;*

13: Do you time travel?
*Does the Pope believe in sweet baby Jesus?*

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*I think if they were designed right, ferrets or weasels would be cute. ;-;*

15: Favorite island tour?
*Hide and seek.*

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*During the week, not a lot, maybe an hour a day, if that.  On the weekends I don't do anything but play New Leaf.*

17: When is your character's birthday?
*July 31st.*

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Cosmos!*

19: What town project is your favorite?
*Does the cafe count?  If not, the zen bell is pretty cool.*

20: What town project do you hate the most?
*Stuff like oil rigs???? like why????*

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*Don't know.*

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Secretly hates everyone /kidding*

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*I kinda regret starting TTing but now I can't stop because it's SO CONVENIENT.*

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*I like bug hunting most.  I would like fishing if I didn't fail at catching sharks. *

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*I don't dislike any special characters.  Even Phyllis, who I discovered DOES have a soul! *

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*I like the sweets series the most.  I can't wait to unlock it.*

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Rococo or citrus.*

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Charge 700K for house expansions.  *

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*The world would be AMAZING if Isabelle were ruler.  She'd make people who wear their pants on the ground wear barrels and wouldn't allow people to destroy rivers and things with buildings.  omg.  it'd be awesome.*

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Tom Nook.  That's why he charges so much money for expansions.  It's out of SPITE.*

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*My villagers are so cute asdfghjkl;*

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*It's too addicting :c*

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Nope.*

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Camofrog.  Not a lot of villagers I have had are abominations.*

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*Gracie to show up so I can start doing fashion checks.*

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*STITCHES He's so cute!!  The night I got him I modified an amigurumi bear pattern and made a little Stitches for my shelf.*

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Oh I don't know.  Maybe Camofrog or Eugene.*

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*Gladiator shoes, red hair in a bun, white tank dress with a yellow collar, red glasses, and a yellow lily in her hair. c: *


----------



## ChibiSylph (Sep 2, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
Sylph as my name cause I like the name.
And Amestris as my town's name cause its the name of the country in Fullmetal Alchemist and Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood, which is my fav anime and tv show.

 2: Who is your favorite current villager?
Curt, he is my Cuddle Wuddle Bear.

 3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
Some Pig I Have, I don't know how to spell her name cause it's so weird, and she reminds me of Miss Piggy.

 4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
Tia, she is a Cute Kawaii Tea Pot!

 5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
Kicks, after reading a fanfic with him as a important character, it made him SUPER sweet and caring. He is my soon to be husband :I

 6: Who or what truly runs your town?
Me, but Isabelle is my right hand woman.

 7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
K.K. Disco, I could sing along to it all day.

 8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
Many.

 9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
Cat, Snooty.

 10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
Whenever the first one came out, idk.

 11: What is your nickname in the game?
I have my villagers call me Honeybun.

 12: What is a random fact about your town?
Very neat, has special spots to grow Hybrids.

 13: Do you time travel?
Once im done with the day I go to the next.

 14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
Dragons, they are the best animals ever!!

 15: Favorite island tour?
Hitting the machine with the Toy Hammer.

 16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
2 hours at the least.

 17: When is your character's birthday?
March 11th, my real birthday.

 18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
Blue Roses.

 19: What town project is your favorite?
Picnic Basket.

 20: What town project do you hate the most?
None, they are all useful.

 21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
Better looking animals, some are REALLY ugly.

 22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
Stylish, Cute, Nice.

 23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
I regret where I placed my house, and not naming my person Sylvia. 

 24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
Diving, its awesome you can now swim and go into the water on here!

 25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
Tom Nook, THE DEBTS.

 26: What furniture series do you like the most?
Zodiac, Watched Fruits Basket a long time ago and started liking the items. 

 27: What furniture series do you like the least?
Blue/Green Set. They both are so boring.

 28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
Sell his Nephews.

 29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
Yes, and I will help her.

 30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
Some hobo.

 31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
Decorating my house!

 32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
THE DEBT!!!!

 33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
No, THEY MUST ALL STAY!!!

 34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
Tex.

 35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
Gracie Grace to move into MainStreet!

 36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Curt, he is just so loveable! 

 37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Tex, he is the spawn of the Devil and needs to die.

 38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): 
A Crown(The Small One), Straight Brown Hair that goes out at the end, Blue Fancy eyes, Pink Rose in Mouth, Pink Cute Dress, White Stockings, Ballet Shoes, and Peach's Parasol.


----------



## little hearts (Sep 2, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *I named the character after myself (Juliana!) and the town after that old Disney movie... Fantasia!*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *Scoot*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *Benedict*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *Any hamster- they're all so cute.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *K.K. Slider. He sings. ;D*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *Mee.*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *K.K. Sonata*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *Like, most of them.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *Sheeep, Normal*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *When Wild World first came out because my brother got the game, and so I got one too.*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *cupcake, muffin, cookie, and some bad one that I can't remember (it's died out)*
12: What is a random fact about your town? *I went on this fruit tree planting spree in the beginning, and so there are tons of trees everywhere. I'm working up to the golden axe, ugh. Otherwise, my paths are like half regular half flower because I'm so indecisive lmao*
13: Do you time travel? Occasionally- I only do so to go back earlier in the day (like, if I'm playing at 2 am I"ll tt back to 7:30)
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *Fox! (Does Redd count as one...? Whatever. I thought about this question for like 10 minutes)*
15: Favorite island tour? *Hide and Seek or Flowers*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *From 10 minutes to like 3 hours*
17: When is your character's birthday? *April 10th*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? Lilies or Roses
19: What town project is your favorite? *Log bench!*
20: What town project do you hate the most? *All signs*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *Weddings :3*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *A hot mess, princess, cutie*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *PLANTING A MILLION FRUIT TREES*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?* Fishin*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *None*
26: What furniture series do you like the most? *Princess*
27: What furniture series do you like the least? *The creepy scientist one or Astro*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? **
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *Hell yes*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *Tortimer's grandson. Idrk.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *How relaxing it is.*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *PERFECTIONISm*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *Noope*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *Broffina, ugh*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *Any sheep or hamster omg*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *I don't have one*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Any chickens ugh*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): I have dark brown hair (long with fringe), a white skirt and a red polka-dot shirt. I'm wearing hipster glasses and a red bow, and am carrying a leaf umbrella.


----------



## Junee (Sep 2, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *My character's name is just the name I use everywhere and I wanted my town to be named for something mythology based.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *Tucker*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *Bonbon*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *Drago 'cause he's a dragon!*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *Blather, just as friends thought.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *Me, of course. I'm the only one who does anything in this town. -_-*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *K.K. Jongara*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *K.K. Moody, I guess.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *A normal deer.*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *When the GameCube one came out because it looked fun.*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *Right now my villagers call me 'missy'.*
12: What is a random fact about your town? *I have a sign with Lemongrab yelling in front of my lemon trees.*
13: Do you time travel? *I have in past games, but not in NL.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *Bats*
15: Favorite island tour? *Fossil Finder*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *It depends, normally at least an hour.*
17: When is your character's birthday? *July 9th*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *All the blue flowers (mainly the lily).*
19: What town project is your favorite? *Sphinx?*
20: What town project do you hate the most? *Drilling Rig*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *More personalities.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *Pale ginger mythologyaboo.*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *Nope.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *Fishing.*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *Resetti because I don't like being told how to play a game.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most? *Rococo*
27: What furniture series do you like the least? *Cards?*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *Anything*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *No 'cause she's too sweet.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *Don't know.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *The villagers and collecting things.*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *Having to wait days for things.*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *Probably in past games, but not in NL.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *I think I've had Chow and Tabby before.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *Pictures from Mott, Tucker, Jacques, and Erik.*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Antonio because he's cutie anteater.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *All the hippos and mice because they're all so ugly. I really hate that because I love both those animals in real life.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *Orange floppy mohawk, blue lily, 3D glasses, and a toga.*


----------



## BronzeElf (Sep 2, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*1. It's my name; Deliberg = a play on of Delibird and "berg" like the town ending.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*2. Probably Kiki or Marcel*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*3. Blaire o-O* 
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*4. Beardo because... I like beards.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*5. Kapp'n, I feel like he has many stories about cucumbers and the ocean to tell me.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*6. Me. I is teh king of the town.*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*7. K.K Stroll I think it's called.*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*8. The Aika Village one, gives me nightmares o-O*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*9. Male Bunny w/ the Uchi personality. (even though it's not possible)*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*10. 2005, my brother bought it; we shared a DS back then. (Wild World days)*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*11. I stick with Kaya*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*12. uhhh... it's a good one.*
13: Do you time travel?
*13. Nope.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*14. Moose or Fox*
15: Favorite island tour?
*15. The scavenger hunt/matching game thing.*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*16. All of it.*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*17. Apr. 3 (same as irl)*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*18. Carnations*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*19. Cafe*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*20. None, if I dislike them, I just don't just them.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*21. A backpack item for fashion + inventory space*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*22. Pretty. Dayum. Sexy.*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*23. Hitting villagers with my axe o-O*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*24. Bug Catching is what I do most.*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*25. Cyrus, I just spent like 30 minutes going through conversation to finally explain to him that I want a GREEN piggy bank.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*26. Polka-Dot*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*27. Campus, it just doesn't look good.*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
_*28. Tell me to give him some. and it works.*_
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*29. no.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*30. Your father that your mother talks about so much.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*31. Yes.*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*32. Inventory SPPPACCCEEEE.*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*33. Nope, but I was gonna sell Henry for like 500K and he left before I could do it. so, FU henry..*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*34. I haven't had any extremely ugly ones yet.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*35. My perfect house/town. And Nookingtons*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*36. Beardo.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*37. Wart Jr. Do I really need to say?*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*Male Character
White Short Hair
Steampunk Dress (QR Code)
Steampunk Glasses
Basketball Shoes
Crown*




- - - Post Merge - - -

well that was 30 minutes I wasn't using anyways.


----------



## laceydearie (Sep 2, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?: *Rachael is my real name, Midnight is my cat's name plus I liked the sound of it.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?: Bam, Fauna, Tangy, Marcel.
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?: *Deirdre.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?:* Bob. I like cats. Static is a close second.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?: *Haha no.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?: *Stale Cupcakes*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?: *I don't really like Pondering that much.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?: *Normal cat.*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?: *Way back when Population Growing came out, I saw it at Gamestop and it looked neat.*
11: What is your nickname in the game?: *I have it set to Dearie right now.*
12: What is a random fact about your town?: *The river is almost completely straight until there is a large lake by my house on the far left side, which then goes down and turns into a small peninsula like section of land.*
13: Do you time travel?: *Not a lot. Only small 1-2 day jumps.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?: *Giraffe.*
15: Favorite island tour?: *Gardening tour.*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?: *2-3 hours, maybe 4 if I have time.*
17: When is your character's birthday?: *July 8th*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?: *Rose*
19: What town project is your favorite?: *Anything illuminated.*
20: What town project do you hate the most?: *Construction items.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?: *Laying out your town map the way you want it and choosing where your villagers move in*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?: *Just like me.*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?: *No.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*: Bug hunting and fishing.*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.: *Isabelle. She's annoying and bossy to me.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?: *Rococo or minimalist.*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?: *Lovely.*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?: *Anything. Crazy raccoon.*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?: *Easily.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?:*Someone who missed the train stop.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?:*Everything.*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?: *Town customization is still tricky to me.*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?: *Nope.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?: *I had Chow as a starter. Ew.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?: *Bob.*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?: *Bob. He was one of my very originals from Population Growing.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?: *I don't have one.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *Sweaters, dresses, skirts, red or purple ponytail/bun.*


----------



## LilyElizabeth (Sep 2, 2013)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?* _My character is named after me and my town.. because it sounds cute!_

*2: Who is your favorite current villager?* _Molly! She is my absolute favourite villager and I was lucky enough to have her as one of my starting villagers. Needless to say, she isn't going anywhere anytime soon!_

*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?* _Tipper. I don't care for the cows._

*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?* _Poppy. She's adorable and a very close-second to Molly._

*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?* _This question scares me O_O But probably K.K. Slider, he's so smoooooth_

*6: Who or what truly runs your town?* _Not me, that's for sure._

*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?* _K.K Island or K.K Love Song_

*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?* _I really don't know them well enough to answer but there's quite a few that I find really irritating. Oh and whatever song is playing in Aika village houses.. yeah, I hate that._

*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?* _A peppy squirrel_

*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?* _New leaf of animal crossing in general? I started with Wild World in 2005 because I played it on a friends DS and loved it!_

*11: What is your nickname in the game?* _Missy._

*12: What is a random fact about your town?* _Everyone in my town dislikes Tipper and are plotting to get her out. But shh!_

*13: Do you time travel?* _Nope_

*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?* _I'd love to see a butterfly but I know it wouldn't work because they have them as bugs._

*15: Favorite island tour?* _The firefly one, it's so peaceful. Also the ancient fishing one because I love thunder storms._

*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?* _More time than I care to admit. Lets just say it's the holidays so I have all day long._

*17: When is your character's birthday?* _On the same day as mine _

*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?* _Ooh.. a tie between Roses, Lillies, Violets and Pansies. I HATE cosmos. I dug them all up :')_

*19: What town project is your favorite?* _That I currently have? The fountain :3_

*20: What town project do you hate the most?* _I don't hate any in my town but in general? Hmm, I don't like the 'artsy' ones like that rotating cube or the sculpture ark._

*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?* _More events for Europe. Our calender is so empty compared to NA and Japan. Bring back morning aerobics and the sports fair. _

*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?* _Blonde. Creative. Laid-Back._

*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?* _When I first got the game I was on here all the time getting things from other players and selling stuff. In the end I had so many strangers on my friends list and villagers moving in from strangers towns. I deleted that town and I refuse to add strangers in my new town, even if it does mean missing out on a lot of trades._

*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?* _Fishing. I also like pottering round town to water my flowers, but nothing beats fishing a sunset on the beach <3_

*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.* _Gracie. Y U SO STUCK UP_

*26: What furniture series do you like the most?* _Minimalist, alpine, rococo, blue, green, modern wood, mush, gracie furniture, sleek etc_

*27: What furniture series do you like the least?* _Polka-dot, patchwork, mermaid, princess, lovely, kiddie, the list goes on.._

*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?* _Uh...what *wouldn't* he be willing to do!?_

*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?* _No. I'd beat her to it._

*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?* _Nobody. I reckon they all panicked because Tortimer was retiring and just said "Whoever gets off this train next will be Mayor!" then made up all this rubbish about mistaken identity to get me to agree. Oh and the letter from the 'unknown sender'? Isabelle wrote that. Sneaky sneaky._

*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?* _The music and how nice it all looks. I also love the seasons, I'm looking forward to fall and then the first signs of snow!_

*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?* _The maps are a little too small. Also the really bad design of placing PWP! 2 spaces on either side and 5 spaces back for a street lamp, c'mon_

*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?* _Poppy </3_

*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?* _Pietro. I deleted that town xD_

*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?* _For the grass and trees to start changing autumn colours <3_

*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?* _Molly Molly Molly. Ever since I saw her in a nintendo direct video waddling over to the player and looking up at him, it was adorable. She's so short and cute._

*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?* _Pietro. Seriously, who thought that was a good idea?_

*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):* _Typical eyes (just keep clicking A), long-ish blonde hair with a side fringe. Currently wearing a custom-made dress that's black and backless. Also wearing a violet in her hair _


----------



## Arcstone (Sep 4, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *My character's name is Mathilda, and my town is Rosedell. I named them that way because I felt like it.*

2: Who is your favorite current villager? *Pekoe, Kiki, or Soleil. They are really cute, and I am a big fan of Kiki's Delivery Service.*

3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *I don't really have one, to be honest.*

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *Maple, Stitches and Chevre. All are favourites from Wild World.*

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *I wouldn't date any of them. There's the slight problem that they are dogs, owls, etc.*

6: Who or what truly runs your town? *Tom Nook. Think about it. He controls construction in town, and he even admits to spying on his nephews to find out what they're up to. Forget Isabelle, forget me, it's Tom who's running this show.*

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *No preference.*

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *Ditto above.*

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *I think I would be an Uchi bear cub.*

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?

11: What is your nickname in the game? *Oh, I have several: Tilly, M Money, Fancy M, and the worst one of all... Muscles.*

12: What is a random fact about your town? *My villagers have mostly gathered together on the West side of Rosedell.*

13: Do you time travel? *Yes. In one day increments. *

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *More sloth villagers!*

15: Favorite island tour? *Hammer and labyrinth tour.*

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *2 Hours? I don't keep count.*

17: When is your character's birthday? *21st of June. When I got the game.

*18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *Lilies or purple roses.*

19: What town project is your favorite? *The Campsite.*

20: What town project do you hate the most? *I don't hate any of them, really.*

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *The ability to place patterns directly  in front of buildings.*

22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *Evil Dictator-Not!*

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *No.*

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *Bug hunting. You see exactly what you're going to get.*

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *I used to hate Lyle, but I've warmed to him in this game.*

26: What furniture series do you like the most? *The Princess and Rococo* *series.*

27: What furniture series do you like the least? *Kiddie.*

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *Rip off an innocent 6 year old-oh, wait, he's already done that in the previous games*.

29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *Yes. With help from Tom Nook and Mathilda.*

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *Rover. When he met you on the train, he decided that I'd be better as mayor than him. I agree with this sentiment.*

31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *Everything (Almost!).*

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *The inability to place patterns directly  in front of buildings.*

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *Not in this game. Wild World, however, is a different story...*

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *Diva. I did like her, though.*

35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *To have the best town in the universe!*

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Pekoe! She's so cute!*

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Some eagle that's moved into my town.*

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *Mathilda has dreamy eyes, a dark blue  ponytail, embroidered dress and blue pumps.

Yay! I have finished!
*


----------



## Touko (Sep 4, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*Tiramisu sounds cute and I like the food. My character is Tea because I wanted to name my other characters Coffee, Latte and Mocha for a food kind of town*

    2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*MARSHAAAAAAAAL*

    3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Neither...I like them all equally but Marshal, Julian and Stitches are an exception since I love them*

    4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Neither because I'm happy now.*

    5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Kicks because he's a cutie.*

    6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*I run my town. Duhh*

    7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*K.K. Etude*

    8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*Pondering*

    9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*I would be the female version of Marshal <333 but a creamy vanilla color*

    10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*June 14th. Because why wouldn't I? If you mean AC in general and not NL, don't even bother asking my rusty memory.*

    11: What is your nickname in the game?
*june bug*

    12: What is a random fact about your town?
*It contains pretty popular villagers*

    13: Do you time travel?
*Just for now because I want to get back to the current date but I'm going day by day*

    14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Foxes that are much cuter. Unlike Redd*

    15: Favorite island tour?
*Scavenger hunt*

    16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*When I come home from school until I sleep or when I get bored.*

    17: When is your character's birthday?
*Unknown. I don't want to share it*

    18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Carnations*

    19: What town project is your favorite?
*Jungle Gym*

    20: What town project do you hate the most?
*All those signs (caution signs, yield signs etc, not the custom one) because they're booooring.*

    21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*More villager personality.*

    22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Boyish, tsundere and grouchy.*

    23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*Building my house somewhere where I wanted a bridge.*

    24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Bug hunting because it's easy*

    25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Lyle because I just do, hate his "Bang!", hate his hair, hate everything about him*

    26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Alpine or Princess.*

    27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Balloon is the hideous piece of crap ever*

    28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Buy more food, look at him, he's fat*

    29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*Dear god, I beg you to forbid her*

    30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Tortimer again because of the elections.*

    31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*I am the Mayor, I hold the power!*

    32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*That you are able to get streetpass villagers. Like wtf? Oh and Isabelle telling me I can't build this there, I mean, I'M THE FREAKIN MAYOR (ragerageragerage)*

    33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*I forgot*

    34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*I used to have Rodeo but for current, none*

    35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*Bells. Self explanatory*

    36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Marshal the Smug Squirrel because that angry expression is just so adorable as if someone stole something off him!*

 37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*I don't have a specific since it's every single hippo. I hate them so much I'll do anything to remove them from my town FOREVER (even if it means risking the loss of dreamies)*

 38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): 


- - - Post Merge - - -

That was too long. I hate quizzes.


----------



## Gizmodo (Sep 4, 2013)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
My Name & Azalea, because it seemed the perfect town name.. Azalea is a little forest town just like Animal crossing is

*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
Willow

*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
I don't have one, i like them all, guess i'd have to say Freya or Mitzi are my least favourites, but i do love them

*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
Marshal or Marina, both are just amazing and Marina was one of my besties in Wild world. Both are impossible to get though 

*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
None, thats just weird.

*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
The sheep Cult (Vesta, Willow & Muffy)

*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
K.K Hypno

*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
Theres not one i dislike

*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
There isnt a personality that suits me, but i'd be a hamster or Cat

*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
When i was 5, and my Dad bought animal crossing gamecube

*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
Dj J, Tiny J, J

*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
No villagers have left yet, and it was started on the 23rd July

*13: Do you time travel?*
No, Never

*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
Ferret

*15: Favorite island tour?*
Hide & Seek

*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
2 Hours

*17: When is your character's birthday?*
May 23rd

*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
Black Rose

*19: What town project is your favorite?*
Picnic Blanket, i need it, or Windmill

*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
The Illuminated ones or Pile of Pipes

*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
Bring Signs Back

*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
Just Like Me 

*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
Nopee

*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
Fishing

*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
Zipper T Bunny is a bit rubbish

*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
Gorgeous Series

*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
Sleek so ugly

*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
Anything

*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
No

*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
Vesta

*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
The Villagers

*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
Violet the Gorilla ew

*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
In previous games, yes

*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
Moose in my old town

*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
Marshal or Marina

*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Vesta, shes not my favourite in my town at the moment, but throughout the whole series she has been in each of my files and i love her

*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Violet or Jane

*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..*
Blue Checked shirt, jeans, blonde hair


----------



## Aiyana (Sep 4, 2013)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
-Well, 'Cria' is my nickname in real life, and I don't remember how I picked 'Faywick.' I think my wife helped me randomly get it or something.
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
-Rhonda. I love her!
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
-...That's hard. I guess Clay or Deli.
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
-Um, Margie solely because I'd want her to move again, so my wife could get her back.
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
-Isabelle because she's so sweet! 
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
-The sea bass. It's the only possible explanation for their prevalence.
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
-'Lament.'
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
-I don't know. There are a few I don't like.
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
-A normal penguin or llama.
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
-A day or two after New Leaf came out, and because my wife got it for me. She'd been hyped up about it for ages, until finally, I wanted to play it, too. 
*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
-I have a few. Dearie, sweetie, honeybun, and Dr. C, I think are the main ones now.
*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
-The town hall is on the left side of town, very close to the train station.
*13: Do you time travel?*
-Yes. Not loads, though.
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
-Some sort of sea-faring species, because oh my goodness, that could get interesting.
*15: Favorite island tour?*
-The Ore one.
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
-2-4 hours, I think.
*17: When is your character's birthday?*
-May 6.
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
-Jacob's ladders. And carnations.
*19: What town project is your favorite?*
-I suppose right now, the hot spring.
*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
-I don't have any I hate.
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
-More things you can do with your villagers (like maybe them being able to hire you to redecorate or something.)
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
-Girly, friendly, 'a good listener.'
*23: Have you ever done something you are ashamed of or regret in this game?*
-I regret not trying to plan it more in the beginning.
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
-Diving because it's fun.
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
-Kapp'n. He creeps me out.
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
-Mermaid.
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
-Balloon. -.- That series is ugly.
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
-Serial murder.
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
-She's certainly organized enough, too.
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
-Isabelle. o.o
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
-Going around and making friends with all the villagers.
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
-How there isn't much you can do at night.
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
-No. I have all 10 of my 'original' villagers still.
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
-Um...I guess Moose?
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
-All the Gracie series. Well, mainly the Card and Sweets series, but...
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
-Rhonda because she's so sweet. 
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
-Nibbles because she's creepy and I accidentally made up a terrible back-story for her that made it all worse. D:
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*
-Right now, blue eyes and blue ponytail. Wear dresses most of the time. And love the funky wig or halo.


----------



## Pepmint (Sep 4, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? 
*I named my town after my bunny, which is Eclipse, 'Clipse for short. And I named my character Annika because I really like the name... but no one else does ; Jessica is my side character and that's my actual name.*

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Lucha! He's a cool little bird.*

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Ren?e. She parked her house right at the end of a bridge.*

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Probably the cranky Octopus, Octavian. He was in my town on GC and I miss him! *

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Definitely K.K. Slider or Digby.*

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Isabelle! I mean come on... she taught me everything I know.*

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*I haven't heard all of the songs but so far it would have to be The Ballad music box.*

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*KK Rock. It's catchy, don't get my wrong. BUT it doesn't go with the theme of my house.*

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*I think I would be a shy duck or hamster.*

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*I started back when it was on GameCube. I heard this girl talking about it with someone and that same weekend I went out and bought it.*

11: What is your nickname in the game?
*I have a few. There's A- Wonder, youngin, and cookie (thank goodness I moved up from the nickname "kid").*

12: What is a random fact about your town?
*Most of the animals I started out with back on July 9th are still living in my village.*

13: Do you time travel?
*Wahhhhhhh! I try not to but yes. But only if I fell asleep super early and wasn't able to water all of my flowers/ catch beetles.*

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Owls! I love owls.*

15: Favorite island tour?
*The Hammer one!*

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*Probably about 3 hours total each day. But on my lazy days aka Sundays, ALL DAY!*

17: When is your character's birthday?
*Annika's is on October 8th; Jessica's is on September 8th.*

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Purple lillies.*

19: What town project is your favorite?
*When I can get the Eiffel Tower, that'll probably be my favorite.*

20: What town project do you hate the most?
*The one's that take me 5ever to pay off.*

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*Probably more calendar events/ holidays like Japan has.*

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Bossy. Caring. Forgetful. *

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*I wish I could rename my town to something else. And I'm ashamed of time traveling. My boyfriend makes me feel so bad for doing it!*

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Fishing will always be number one.*

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*I don't like the HH Otter. The way he talks is so unattractive, BAM*

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Rococo, Gorgeous, Sweets, Mermaid, just to name a few. *

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Golden, Ranch, Exotic, just to name a few. lol*

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Rip-off anyone, any age.*

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*No, she would do a wonderful job being the assistant to someone who wanted to though.*

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*I have no idea, lol. Maybe Isabelle was but backout as soon as she heard the train pulling up at the station. I mean... she knows everything there is to know about it.*

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*The mini games and I can customize it sooooo much more.*

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*Tom Nook.. as mayor I want him fired. His little adorable nephews can stay though. *

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Nope! I won't let them. I ALMOST did but stopped them just in time.*

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Mac the dog. He was okay... he just had a scrunched up forehead.*

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*My town to resemble Alice in Wonderland but I'm failing!!*

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Rocket! She doesn't get enough credit, but she's cool. I love her (even though I haven't had her in my town) because I mean hello, her name is Rocket. *

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*I frown upon Deirdre because when she was in my town and moved smack dab in front of my house. She was cool and let me have her papa bear though. So she isn't all that bad.*

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*My main character has a cheery face. Currently she has mint colored hair in the shape of a sort of a bob cut and green eyes. She's wearing a qr coded raincoat and red polka dot boots. *


----------



## Dom (Oct 5, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *Used my name and my bad luck to create my town name LOL*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *None really, I haven't been lucky enough to get a good one*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *Stinky but fortunately he's moving*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *Pekoe because of her style*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *Digby*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *A lot of free time LOL*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *Lullaby*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *All others LOL*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *A very lazy Kangaroo with baby in pouch*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *July 15th, bought second 3DS, was conflicted on which game to buy.*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *DeeDee*
12: What is a random fact about your town? *Don't know what to do with west part !*
13: Do you time travel? *Did it once, never doing it again, it ruins it for me*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *Ferrets*
15: Favorite island tour? *Evening Firefly Tour*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*5-8 hours*
17: When is your character's birthday? *Feb 6th*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?* Rose*
19: What town project is your favorite? *So far, The cube sculpture*
20: What town project do you hate the most? *All the stupid warning signs*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *Being able to send mail to friends in other towns by wi-fi*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *Cute, white (hair and clothes LOL) and clueless*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?* Time traveling*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *Hate diving so both bug hunting and fishing*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *Who likes Pelly? She's just mean*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?* So far, Sloppy*
27: What furniture series do you like the least? *Kiddie*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *Anything!*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *Nah, she's too afraid to leave her counter alone*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *No one!*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *Ability to be mayor*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *The time it takes to travel to another town*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *Yes Wolfgang*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *Stinky*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *Being able to design my own paths*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? *Why? Don't know them all, so dunno*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*Why? Don't know them all, so dunno*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *Big black eyes, bandage, white hair in a bun, crown, white palatial dress, bobby socks and white leather shoes.*


----------



## Solid (Oct 5, 2013)

1. I named my character based upon my TBT forums account, and my town was just BellTree because I had ran out of ideas. Haha.
2. My favorite villager that is currently residing in my town, is Lolli. She's just adorable.
3. My least favorite villager is Stitches, I mean come on man you moved right over my black roses. *I PAID FOR THOSE*
4. I would pick Rosie to move into my town, she's just plain adorable and not to mention she was in the anime, the first animal crossing _animal_ I actually saw.
5. Heh, I would date Isabelle. Not in a weird way but she's the best looking animal I saw yet.
6. The thing that truly runs my town, I don't know how to answer that. I guess I do, as Mayor.
7. K.K. Hypno, very mysterious.
8. My least Favorite K.K. Song is, well I really don't have one.
9. N/A, I just can't find a good answer for that one.
10. I started playing Animal Crossing in 2003 on the Gamecube once it made the Player's Choice category, I wanted to see how good it actually was.
11. My nickname is Solid in my New Leaf game.
12. Animal's that talk live in my town.
13. Yes, I do time-travel.
14. I would introduce Snakes, the walking would be awkward yet amazing, lol.
15. My favorite Island tour is the Hard Labyrinth.
16. I average about 1~3 hours give or take.
17. My characters birthday is March 7th.
18. My favorite flower is the Gold rose, like a boss.
19. The fountain is my favorite project.
20. I hate the face cut-outs, they really are kind of annoying in some cases.
21. Nothing, this game is very good at the time.
22. Way too awesome.
23. Nope.
24. Bug hunting.
25. I don't like Lyle, he's annoying and looks funny.
26. I like the Astro series, it's very interesting.
27. I don't like the balloon series, too kiddish. Way too kiddish.
28. I would say it but it's against rules. You get the drift.
29. -gets pinned by Isabelle- Oh why yes she can.
30. My mom
31. My favorite thing about the game is the graphics.
32. My least favorite thing about this game is having no christmas, I know it wasn't allowed since it's religious but come on.
33. Nope.
34. Haven't seen anything but cute.
35. 999M bells.
36. Rosie. She's the first Animal I saw in the game.
37. Resetti cause he always rages when I reset.
38. Can't explain haha. Only a ghost mask to cover the face, although.

Hope you had a good time reading my answers!


----------



## Cassandra (Oct 5, 2013)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
My character has my real life nickname, and my town name is a tool that has a connection to my boyfriend.
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
That's currently in my town? Probably Dotty, she's adorable. xD I like Avery too though. 
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
Maelle.
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
Tangy or Vesta, or maybe Diana. I had Tangy and Vesta in previous games, and really liked them. Oh, and maybe Coco too. :D I saw her when I reset a hundred+ times before I started my game, and at first was kinda freaked out by her, but now I think she's cute.
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
Brewster, obviously. xD
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
My laziness? 
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
No idea, I honestly haven't really listened to any of them. 
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
Uhm...see above. 
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
Probably normal (though I am lazy and can definitely be snooty), and a cat.
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
I was looking for GameCube games and stumbled across WW.
*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
My favorite one is Dotty's (honeybun).
*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
I reset over a hundred times (literally) for the map/layout.
*13: Do you time travel?*
Nope.
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
Foxes. And not Redd looking ones, like cute chibi ones. >:l
*15: Favorite island tour?*
Can't remember what it's called...the wiki is calling it the Borrowed Thing Contest, but it's the one where you have to bring three items on a list. I cheat and keep the online Prima guide up on my computer while I do it. xD
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
Half an hour. Sometimes hours and hours though. =__=
*17: When is your character's birthday?*
April 2, my real birthday.
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
Not sure...I like Blue Pansies a lot, and I kind of like Roses too. Though I hate roses in real life.
*19: What town project is your favorite?*
Aside from the building ones, I like the fountain.
*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
I don't really have a least favorite, but I wouldn't put most of them in my town. 
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
I have so many answers for this...but I forget them. :D But I am very opinionated about this! But uhm...bigger storage and inventory is definitely a big one. (IS IT SO MUCH TO ASK?)
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
Unique, disorganized, cute. That's how I see it, not like how I'm trying to make it. P:
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
Hmm...I don't think so.
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
I hate diving. Probably fishing.
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
Nope.
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
I can't pick one! D: Egg, Insect, Mermaid, Minimalist...yeah. xD 
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
I don't like Green very much. Or Modern Wood. 
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
Is this supposed to sound provocative? :l
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
As your assistant. xD I'd hope she'd stand up for herself enough one day though.
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
I...I don't know... o__o My mom?!
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
I like its slow pace and huge variety of things to do.
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
Inventory organization a million times. My huge goal in this game right now is to get organized, and it's just so freaking impossible. My town is covered in items because I don't know where to put everything. Trying to clean everything up actually causes me a lot of stress.
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
Everyone who's moved out, I let move out.
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
Scoot.
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
To have an organized inventory.
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Tangy or Vesta or Coco, because of reasons I said in the early questions of why I'd want to have them. 
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Don't think I have one particular one that I really, really hate more than the others.
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *
Brown eyes, blue hair, and clothes are changing a lot at the moment. xD Always have a bandage or post op patch accessory and boots, though.


----------



## Ruesen (Oct 5, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*It's a nickname off a character I made for a story, and a pseudonym I been going by. Mostly the same for the town name too, except it came from a roleplay I did for my character's town. Funny enough, I did not base teh town's design off the town in the story, just took the name.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Kitt, she is my only dreamie in this game and very thankful I got her. Even though I don't hang with her that much in the game I still enjoy just having her around.*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Rocket. I hate her with a passion. She has given me NOTHING but fake paintings anytime I buy them from her. It also doesn't help that shirts on her look weird if they don't have a color similar to her body. I also don't care for the tomboy personality very much.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Of ones I don't have? I suppose Ruby for two reasons... 1. When I played Wild World, she was a fun neighbor to have. 2. Like her a little more after reading Ruby's Quest. But if I got her, I'd have to get Tom too, haha!*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Eh... They'd need to become human, I am not into furry-type things. I suppose if Zell were human, he'd be kind of fun to date but I still feel weirded out by this idea, heh.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*My OCD-like qualities of making things look nice and collecting things, haha!*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*I haven't listened to many live, but K.K. Slider live has been a favorite. In stereo-played music, I have been enjoying "Wandering" though.*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*None comes to mind, but I know I dislike some.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*I'd rather stay human, but I suppose I'd be okay being a bird so I could sort of fly. Personality, probably the new hipster one or lazy.*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*A few years after Wild World came out. My best friend had the game and I thought it was dumb looking but At the time, I hadn't many games to play and figured why not. I asked if I could borrow it since she stopped playing and got hooked! I completely cleaned up her town, had made on of every hybrid for her, got her catalog WAY up there and got a LOT of villager pics. And that was where I made good friends with Kitt, who gave me SO many presents haha. *
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Tal. I don't let them give me silly names. I got sick of hearing "Dr.T". I sometimes input "Tali" though.*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*There are WAY too many flowers.*
13: Do you time travel?
*I sometimes "pause" the game. Means I go to the system settings on the 3DS, and leave it on the time I last was on. I sometimes do this when I know I can't play for a bit or I need a break. Then I play catch up to get to current date. In the past, I have time traveled forward day-by-day only so I could get to a date to move a villager out and get Kitt from someone else. I then didn't play until real life caught up with the date my animal crossing game was left at. I also made my own "night ordinance" by always having the game two hours behind real time since I want bell boom (and after weeding day, beautiful ordinance).*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*I think there's enough, eh? If there isn't a bat, that would be cool I suppose.*
15: Favorite island tour?
*Salmon catching. 20 medals to catch only 8 of them, haha. Hide and seek can be fun too, just not worth its medals.*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*At least 2 hours, usually more.*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*Main character has same as me. my alts have differing times so I can get more birthdays during the year.*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Tough one... I suppose either black roses or blue pansies. I like most the flowers though.*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*Practical ones. The Weather instrument one is pretty useful.*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*The ones that are for display only with no additional function. Seriously, they could have made more PWPs have secondary functions like windmills helping flower growth or lighthouse with rare fish or whatever. But no, just an annoying waste of space.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*Allowing neighbors to expand their homes with mayoral permission (and ability to help them expand!).*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Random fun costumes.*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*I once accidentally dug up my blue pansy. Was so pissed.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Fishing; much more relaxing. Diving I only did for pirate furniture and getting missing creatures. Bug catching is decent.*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*I assume you mean the NPC worker types. Well Reese can be annoying with how she freaking follows you around, but that's a mild dislike.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Green. My fav color and doesn't look bad.*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Nursery. Not a fan of babies haha.*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Probably charges Timmy and Tommy money which is why they have jobs too.*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*Nah, she would feel too guilty when she would have to do something that could hurt people's feelings.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Tortimer, duh.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*They brought villager pictures back!*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*Unable to relocate villagers or make them move despite being mayor.*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Nope. Some I strongly liked such as Robin but it was her time to go.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Rocket!*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*For rocket to move out.*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Kitt, because she was my best friend in Wild World and made my first Animal Crossing game very comforting.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Rocket cause of reasons already mentioned.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*In Team Rocket clothes currently. Green eyes and green hair under a cap.*


----------



## kite (Oct 5, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*I named my character after myself and the town off of Pokemon (Pallet). My town flag is even a Jigglypuff! ^^*

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Dotty, the peppy bunny.*

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Walt, the cranky Kangaroo. He was a random move-in. v_v*

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*I'd choose Chrissy or Francine! They're too cute!*

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*I'd chill with Isabelle. Why not.*

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Flowers. They're everywhere.*

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*My favorite song changes a lot, so I can't say.*

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*Can't think of any, maybe KK Milonga.*

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*I'd like to be a peppy bunny like Dotty. ^^*

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*When NL came out and it was all over tumblr. I wanted to see what the hype was about. I don't regret the purchase!*

11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Honeybun and Pop Star (from Beau and Dotty)*

12: What is a random fact about your town?
*I have the Tower built in the middle of town.*

13: Do you time travel?
*Sometimes. When I get bored or impatient enough to move a villager, I travel.*

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*I said this in another thread, but a Stoat would be nice. I think they're a type of ferret or something.*

15: Favorite island tour?
*Scavenger hunt!*

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*It depends. Sometimes not much, other times more than an hour.*

17: When is your character's birthday?
*May 20*

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Blue roses! Blue is my favorite color, and I think the ones in the game are a pretty kind of blue.*

19: What town project is your favorite?
*The statue fountain (if that's the right name, I forget).*

20: What town project do you hate the most?
*The traffic light.*

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*Possibly some more PWP projects!*

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Lazy, listener, shopper.*

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*Regret time traveling to move in Fang... he moved in a bad spot. haha. Had it coming.*

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*I got pretty good at bug hunting.*

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Dr. Shrunk. His jokes.*

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*I'm not familiar with all the sets, but rococo seems the most okay to me.*

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*The... gold set? If that's what it's called.*

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Sell my house and everything in it.*

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*No, she's too nice.*

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*The next unlucky chum to move into town.*

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*Going to other towns and stuff.*

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*How there seems to be nothing to do once all the stores close.*

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Not yet... but one day... you know how many times Gayle has asked me to move? 4 times.*

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Canberra or Quillson. I was more attached to Quillson though.*

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*Purple tulips, blue cosmos, carnations... I like plants.*

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Dotty! I think she's adorable. And her eyes glow red when she's surprised or pings me! ^^*

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*I haven't had a lot of villagers, so I can't say.*

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*Pretty much has the same hairstyle as my avatar, but wearing a Red Riding dress and a red hairbow.*


----------



## in-a-pickle (Oct 5, 2013)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
I named my town PuttPutt because it's mini-golf themed. My mayor is Caddy, as in the Caddy who assists the golfer 
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
Bruce, deer are awesome.
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
Umm....I have TWO female mice. So, Bettina and Bella are a tie.
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
Probably Moe, he's just rad looking and I've always thought he'd be cool to have.
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
Luna, because she's pretty attractive and has a whole "chill" aura going on. This is awkward.
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
Isabelle. Or Nook. They run it together in some villainous hierarchy. 
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
Not really sure, I have most of them in my first town but haven't really given them a proper listen.
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
Any really unsettling music that gives me weird vibes, like K.K. Synth I believe...
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
A lazy wolf. I'm lazy, but with a side of crankiness that makes we wolf-like.
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*I started a few years ago on my friend's gamecube. First real game was New Leaf and I played because it's extremely addicting and I love bossing things around...no, because it looked like a really well-done game compared to most junk out there. 
*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
None yet, just started.
*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
It's my second one. First is Woofkin, my zen town.
*13: Do you time travel?*
Yep, occasionally, but not excessively. 
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
Otters, Pascal is really awesome and Otters are my favorite animal 
*15: Favorite island tour?*
The maze one, though I'm not a fan of doing the tours...
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
An hour...*coughs* Ok, more like three.
*17: When is your character's birthday?*
2/17. I chose it because I'm going to Hawaii on that day, so....I thought, why not make the game exciting on the plane?
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
Tulips, plan to use them as my main flower.
*19: What town project is your favorite?*
Hmmm...I really like the Windmill, or the Wisteria Trellis.
*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
The freaking archway sculpture. It reminds me of a tooth...
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
Probably a bigger map. I always feel condensed in new leaf towns, oh and more shops. I made a whole list a while back of ideas.
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
Cranky scottish golfer.
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
Nope, not really
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
Bug hunting, fishing bores me, diving's OK.
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
God dang Dr. Shrunk...his face.
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
Cabana or that mossy garden set, it's really awesome.
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
Balloon. Or Lovely. Hurts the eyes.
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
Sell his nephews to a child labor camp.
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
Possibly, if she could get over requirements for building things.
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
Since Tortimer retired, I doubt it's him, I'm guessing Isabelle mistakenly took the job of assistant.
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
How everything's so customizable, oh, and portable.
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
Not being able to control villager housing and grasswear.
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
Yep, in my first town Erik. Sad day that was...
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
Renee, she's quite the looker 
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
To get started working on putting patterns down. It's going to be a LONG time before I'm finished, possibly never.
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Lobo, we're tight. I love wolves and Lobo is the most wolfy of them all xD
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Coco. Her black, soulless eyes haunt me to this day. Plus this story freaks me out.
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*
Right now? I'm pretty bland with the default clothes and hair right now. Planning to dress up all in plaid xD


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 5, 2013)

okay imma do this
thanks if you wasted a couple minutes of your life reading this, it means u care c':

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? 
*i named my character sky because i've always liked the name skylar. i shortened it to sky tho. i named my town hyrule because y'know, LoZ. i then found out how many other people used it too and how uncreative it was :c*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Zell<3 forever zell.*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*beardo. he's annoying me to pieces right now. he moves in right next to my house destroying half my perfect apple trees, he's bearold, and he isn't even asking to move.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*umm.. i'd choose skye.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*err weird question, lol. i'd date digby or cyrus*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*i run it currently, whoop whoop bow down*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*k.k. folk was my first ever favorite. second favorite has to k.k. D&B because zell plays that song. i kno, obsession*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*k.k. hypno and k.k. parade. ever since i heard parade in hitokui, it's made me uncomfortable ever since*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*lazy bunny!*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*i started playing animal crossing like.. 6 months ago. i started playing it because i saw this photo of someone who made my favorite youtuber in a design, and i was like, "omg what is this game??" so then i bought it and boom here i am today*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*bunny. currently ruby calls me "schmoopy" which i absolutely adore, and genji used to call me "senpai". yes i made him say that.*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*omg we have apples soo cool right?!?!?!?? and also my town tune is from the last of us. the main theme. i know, i'm obsessed ;n;*
13: Do you time travel?
*yes i do and i'm not the least bit ashamed. omg i kno it's cheating omg*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*i'd have to say fox.*
15: Favorite island tour?
*hide and seek <3*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*six or more hours. yeah i know, my life*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*obviously when my birthday is*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*i guess roses. i'm not that kind of over obsessed hybrid/flower person*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*anything illuminated, statue fountain, flower arch, campsite, hot spring, anything playground related, wisteria trellis, video screen, zen garden, and picnic basket.*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*pile of pipes, the chair sculpture (it just looks like a huge shoe), archway sculpture, and drilling rig.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*WE CAN CHOOSE WHERE VILLAGERS PUT THEIR HOUSES*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*not me, kawaii desu desu, fashionable*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*letting mah babeh bluebear move ;n;*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*diving because i love seeing pascal and the things he says*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*phineas because his voice is so deep and he's just kinda creepy. i don't mind the badges tho, gimme*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*cabin, cardboard, sweet, princess, sloppy, and gorgeous*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*astro, lovely, balloon, and i can't remember any others*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*i don't know go ask him*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*she's a yellow puppy why the hell not*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*i dunno*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*almost everything. it's just such a likeable game*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*HOW VILLAGERS CHOOSE WHERE THEY WANT TO MOVE IN*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*genji and ankha.. it makes me cry evry time*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*beardo*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*beardo pinging so he can ask to move*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*zell because we made a friendship 4ever*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*beardo*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*current character has burgandy colored hair with it tied back into bun with blue bow. wearing this adorable dress from QR code, black striped socks and black pumps, with bandages*


----------



## Gummysaur (Oct 5, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *I named my character after my name and the town was just a random name my sister came up with xD*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *Tricky one. Either Gala or Erik.*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *Lionel. Hate his guts.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *Marshal, because he's popular and I could sell him for 10mil bells xD*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*K.K. SLIDER *
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *My sister, I'm not the true mayor.*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? _Either K.K. Jongara or K.K. Tango._
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *I LOVE K.K Bubblegum performed live, but the aircheck drives me insane.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *Probably an uchi cub or something.*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *August 4th; that's when my sister got the game for her birthday.*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *I wanted everyone to call me Gummy, but now everyone calls me Sugar-J.*
12: What is a random fact about your town? *All the villagers are clustered on one side of the town.*
13: Do you time travel? *No, I did it once or twice, but I very rarely do it.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *A peacock. *
15: Favorite island tour? *ORE TOURS. Those are medal-makers. xD*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *Oh, I have no idea :C*
17: When is your character's birthday? *October 20th*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *Blue lilies. c:*
19: What town project is your favorite? *I love the flower arch *
20: What town project do you hate the most?*face-cutout standee. RAAAAGE.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *To...let you have a significant other. xD If Reese can do it, why can't we?*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *Pretty evil-looking.*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *Sell my perfect orange instead of planting it.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *Bug hunting!*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *I never cared for Redd. He just seems shady. (He does try to sell you fake paintings.)*
26: What furniture series do you like the most? *The Sleek Series.*
27: What furniture series do you like the least? *The stupid Balloon Series e_e*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *idk? xD*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *Yes. No doubt.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *Resetti. Clearly.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *Having villagers be nice to yooou*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *GRINDING >CCC*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *Nope *
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *Lionel*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *For villagers to actually sit on the bench I built.*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *GAH this is hard..uh I really like Zell or Stitches because they're both really adorable.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *LIONEL because I've been trying to kick him out for 2 months exactly and he's asked to move TWICE and he WONT GOOOO*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *My character has red hair, black eyes, an HHA jacket, a kilt, white stockings, and wooden clogs, and finally a red rose in her mouth *


----------



## esc (Oct 5, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*I named myself Alex because its my favourite name ever for many reasons and it also helps the protagonist of my favourite book is named Alex. My town is named Termina; its based off The Legend of Zelda : Majora's Mask, my first and favourite videogame.*

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*My favourite current villager would be Fauna. She was my first "dreamie" and probably the villager I enjoy most in my town.*

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
My least favourite current villager would be Diana. I don't hate her by any means, but her house is in a terribad location.*

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
I'd choose Marina. I've been looking for her for a while and she's the last villager I'd love love love to have in my town. I really like the fact she's an octopus and her colours are pretty.*

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Erm. If I had to then probably Labelle, Blathers, or Celeste.
*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
While I like to think that I run my town, Bruce tells me he's is the self proclaimed "shadow mayor."*

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
Maybe Lucky K.K. Though I haven't listened to all his songs to really have a concrete answer.*

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
Not sure. Again, I haven't listened to every one of K.K's songs yet.*

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*Sociopathic antelope. Yeah I make my own categories.*

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*I started playing when Wild World came out. I'm guessing I was drawn in by the colourful cover art as a kid and asked my dad to buy it for me.*

11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Sweetie, dearie, and droog.*

12: What is a random fact about your town?*
All my villagers are congregated in the southeast portion of town in modestly neat rows.*

13: Do you time travel?
*Yes. Just give me a blue police box and a fez and I'll be time lord.*

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Spider.*

15: Favorite island tour?*
Probably the fossil matching one and the find the three items on the list one. I generally hate tours though.*

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
Now school has started maybe less than an hour. It was maybe 2-3 hours during the summer cause I was able to play a little bit in the morning, a little bit in the afternoon, and a little bit at night.*

17: When is your character's birthday?
*31st of October. Its the same as my birthday.*

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Jacobs Ladder. Blue, white, black, and gold roses are definitely pretty too and white carnations look pretty when you wear it in your hair. *

19: What town project is your favorite?
*Windmill or wisteria trellis.*

20: What town project do you hate the most?
*Any of the signs.*

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*CONTROLLING VILLAGER HOUSE PLACEMENTS. Villagers just seem to know where the most inconvenient places to place their plot. I also hate resetting.*

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Unsuitable for mayor.*

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
I slightly regret building my campsite where its located now. I was gunna surround it with cedar trees, but that was before anyone told me that cedar saplings don't grow far south. Now I gotta figure something else out.*

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Bug catching. I like knowing what I'll catch, unlike fishing or diving where those shadows can be a number of different creatures.*

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Isabelle kinda annoys me. I don't get her hype, and I wish she didn't set so many restrictions on me, the mayor, when building public works projects. (Yet she has no qualms with villagers setting their plot where ever they damn well please.)*

26: What furniture series do you like the most? 
*Classic.*

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Balloon.*

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Sell his nephews.*

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
Not if she stays cooped up in town hall all day.*

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Probably Tom Nook in his rampant rampage to monopolize everything including the government.* 

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
The fact I'm the mayor. Or maybe the greatly improved graphics and character proportions.*

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*The fact I can't abuse my mayoral power [strike]and run a dictatorship[/strike].*

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
I've let go Mira, Daisy, and soon Diana. I didn't 'love' them but I did like them to a certain degree.*

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Simon and Flip were clearly not endowed in their looks. Or maybe I just don't like monkeys. Peanut was kinda ugly too.*

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*A 100% complete catalog. But that's just delusional dreaming.*

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Fauna. She caught my eye the first time I saw her. Not only is she my favourite species in the game and her colours are lovely and simple, but she's also not a peppy. (I have a thing against peppies.)*

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
All of the hippos. They're all pretty terrible. Especially Harry and Hippeux. I'm not a big fan of Tammi and Rizzo either. Its predominately their vastly unappealing designs I dislike.*

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*Right now : gas mask, black hairbow wig, sweater dress, and black tights.
I do change every now and again.*​


----------



## SageJ (Oct 6, 2013)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
I have trouble thinking of names so I just used my cats name and I wrote TMNT Fan Fic and Sapphire was an OC I created. Town is named Sapphire.

*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
It's between Axel and Fuchisa. I really like Axel, he's a cool Elephant and Fuchisa is one awesome Uchi. 

*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
Ricky... I'm just not feelin' him with his unibrow. =/

*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
I would move in Chief! We have the same birthday. 

*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
Hmmm... I don't know who I would date... Maybe Blathers or Redd. I know Redd may sell fake art but he's a cute fox!

*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
I find that Isabelle does. She pretty tells me when people move in and what not. 

*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
Club LOL hasn't opened yet in my town. 

*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
N/A not open yet. 

*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
I'd be a cat! Probably be a Uchi or Lazy cat. 

*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
AC:NL is the first AC game I have played. I started playing it cause I kept seeing people talk about it and post pictures of it on Instagram. Also, I love how I get to be a mayor of Animals. 

*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
I have two nicknames. Kid and Mega S.

*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
My flag is a picture of my Mii. Not really sure. My town tune is also the Tetris Theme and there is no ordinance set in my town. 

*13: Do you time travel?*
No. It seems to confusing. 

*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
Hmmm... Maybe a Dolphin or a Beaver. 

*15: Favorite island tour?*
Elite Ore 

*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
I have no idea! Lol. Quite awhile. I would wake up at 6 AM and play all day. Hurt my left wrist and thumb from so much playing. Still hurts when I bend my hand.

*17: When is your character's birthday?*
Dec 19.

*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
White Roses.

*19: What town project is your favorite?*
The Dream Suite. 

*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
The signs...

*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
More storage! 

*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
Nice, Sweet, Fun

*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
Nope.

*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
Bug Hunting.

*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
Nope. I like all the characters. 

*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
The Hospital one.

*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
Astro Series. 

*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
Expanding my house!

*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
No she's too nice.

*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
I have no idea... Rover could've been mayor. 

*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
Getting badges!

*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
Not enough tasks... Could do different jobs or something...

*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
Nope! They can never leave! Even if they are the least favorite. Fuchisa tried to leave and I told her to stay. Curlos and Gwen tried to move but changed their minds. xD

*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
Ricky... Wart Jr. comes in second. 

*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
To complete the expansion of my house... 

*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
I don't know very many villagers besides the ones living in my town. I would say Ankha. She's an awesome Egyptian Cat and I really like her. 

*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Ricky, he's just to weird looking. 

*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*
Skin is tan from being on the Island... Nose is like triangle shaped. Clothes are Emma Ai's school girl uniform from Hell Girl. Have Black tights and red boots. Hair is dark brown with a wig in braided piggy tails.


----------



## Lepidoptera (Oct 6, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*After me. At the time I wasn't thinking straight. Now I'm stuck with Zombie. *
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*O'Hare, Bob, Rod, and Moe*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*No one really in main they are just there*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Stitches because I miss him from Wild world*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Nobody*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*O'Hare would like to think it was him but its me.*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*Steep Hill, K.K. Moody, Only Me, K.K. Sonata*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*K.K. Bazaar*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*Cat and normal. If they ever make a shy personality type it fit me even better.*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*I saw a commercial for Wild World and thought it was neat. *
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Love and Wonder L*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*Instead of being overrun with weeds its overrun with flowers. I don't have the heart to kill them by turning off beautiful ordinance. *
13: Do you time travel?
*Main:no Side:yes*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Bats sound awesome.*
15: Favorite island tour?
*The butterfly catching one*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*I'd rather not say...*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*Nov 20th*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*All Flowers*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*the bell,flower clock*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*ugly ones I guess...*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*Animal roommates. I'd love to live with my favorite villager.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*I guess me.*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*Using a mule to hit villagers with a net.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Catching bugs*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Not really*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Rococo, classic, and regal in purple*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Most of Lovely*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*....*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*Maybe*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Shrug...*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*Being able to make the rules. Plus customize things.*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*Not being able to stack rotten fruit.*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Not in NL but in WW when Bob moved out on me. I stopped playing after that. A few years ago he moved back.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Rocket and Gigi*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*O'Hare's picture. *
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Bob and now O'Hare. I love Bobs lazy personality and O'Hare just makes me laugh.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*No one really... I just think some are ugly.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*black eye color and purple hair color. I have the short hair style but I think thats gonna change today. *


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 6, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?* I named my character Lynn because of my middle name and I am very fond of it. I also named my town LilyCove because it sounded nice and it was from pokemon! *
2: Who is your favorite current villager?*My favorite current villager has to be Zucker! He's so cute and made of food I can't believe I got him from a giveaway since he's so popular!*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*Gaston. He needs to get his butt out of my town! I missed lots of villager giveaways for my dreamies because of him ;A;*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*Vesta the sheep! I lost a chance of getting her from a giveaway thread and I know she's really popular so I want to try and get her since I'm already getting my main dreamie, Goldie from a trade.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*Ehh not sure maybe K.K. Slider or Blathers xD*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?*Isabelle because she acts like it especially when I'm trying to put my public works projects down D:<*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*K.K. Chorale <3 I loved the song in WW*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*Eughh K.K. Hypno or K.K. Dirge*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*Hmm this is a hard one... I'm thinking of a dog or cat... Probably an normal villager!*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*Hard to explain.. I guess because it sounded fun? xD I started maybe when I was 7 or 8*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *Right now my villagers are calling me Mandy which is a shorter version of my real name. Either that or they call me Lemon*
12: What is a random fact about your town?*I have a private island that I fill with hybirds sometimes*
13: Do you time travel?*No, and I have nothing against it. I just feel like I might mess something up in my town I'm really clumsy sometimes D: *
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*TURTLES PLS or tortoises *
15: Favorite island tour?*Scavenger hunt! It's so easy for me but I don't go to the island as often*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?* uhh maybe uhh let's just say a lot*
17: When is your character's birthday?*August 9 just like my real birthday!*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*Pansies <3*
19: What town project is your favorite?*The Picnic blanket! I finally got it requested by Sylvia recently!*
20: What town project do you hate the most?*Pile of pipes :/ no one really needs it..*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*There could be a lot to this lol I would say more interactable PWPs they look nice but they should be able to do something! Also flower baskets and more hybird types!*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*cool relaxed calm*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*Making the resetti center LOL*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*Bug hunting! I hate it when you lose a rare bug though D:*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*Nah, I kinda like them all except when I'm trying to place pwps down and how Blathers can't identify paintings*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?*Definitely the fish set or the 7-11 set*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?*Modern series or the kiddie set, I've always despised them*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*Become a comedian with Dr.Shrunk*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*I won't say no but I won't doubt it*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*Not Tortimer he was already going to the island I think it would probably be Rover lol*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?* BEING ABLE TO STACK FRUITS and being able to make pwps*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*How villagers move into random spots :C*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*Julian D: My town was crowded and he asked to move out so I let him... Big mistake!*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*Klaus I don't hate him but he isn't really pretty*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*weeding day items or the zodiac set!*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*Goldie <3 Because she's in my WildWorld and we were best friends <3*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?* I don't have particular hates but just ones I don't want in my town, I'd say Diva*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):* I usually wear a qr code pattern a simple striped out fit with a skirt and I wear red glasses and most of the time a luigi hat!*


----------



## gingerbread (Oct 6, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*I named my character Katy, after myself, and my town ?toile because I was looking for nice words in different languages. *
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*My favourite current villager ... I have two, Beau and Lily. *
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Least favourite current villager is Vic.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*It would be Marshal, he's just so marshmallowy ^-^*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Erm.. K.K? Really though, I wouldn't date any of 'em. Just seem strange o.o*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Isabelle. xD*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*I can't decide between Only Me, Stale Cupcakes or Forest Life. Haha*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*I haven't got one yet o.o*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*I'm thinking either a Uchi Penguin or a Sheep.*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*I started playing Wild World when I was young, when I was about, 7-8, then I lost it ( >.< ) and forgot about the whole animal crossing series 'till I saw a New Leaf advert which looked really cool. *
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*I don't have one yet. In one of my old towns that I reset it was Mistress as a joke <.< *
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*It took me quite a few resets to get? It has a really curvy river? Haha.*
13: Do you time travel?
*Noooo. At least not yet *
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*I'd love a bunch of turtle villagers. *
15: Favorite island tour?
*Uh... Item matching, Labyrinth or Hide and Seek. *
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*I don't know exactly. Quite a bit.*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*July 19th. *
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*I'm really into lillies and Carnations.*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*I guess it'd be quite a few, Campsite, Picnic blanket, and the Caf? (Coffeee !)*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*Pile of Pipes, Ugh >.<*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*I'd make the amount of villagers you can have in your town more than 10.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Um.. Quirky, Fun, Friendly.*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*Nope o.o*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Diving! *
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*I don't really have any I dislike? *
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Rococo, Princess or Sweets series *
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Don't really have one *
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*I have no idea.*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*I think so?*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Creeper from Creeperville. >.> (joking, I really don't know )*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*The friendliness of the villagers. ^-^*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*Certain horrible villagers.. Like Rasher. >.>*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Yes. In my first town before I reset I had Sparro, he was so cute >.< and then he moved  At the moment I have Scoot in my town, reminds me of Sparro ^_^*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*When I was trying to get a good reset town, I got rasher. Luckily I saw him just as I made my town so I hit home and lost that town >.> Lots of things were horrible about that one. Haha*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*Uh... I don't know *
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*My most favourite... Lily, Fauna or Muffy.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Um.. Rasher. I do not like him at all :c*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*My character at the moment is in the process of starting a new town, so she's kinda odd looking. Haha*


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Oct 6, 2013)

Moon said:


> Saw this on tumblr. (figures
> 
> 1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? I named my character Eliza after Eliza Thornberry from The Wild Thornberrys. It seemed fitting
> My town is named Unknown as a hopefully notsoobvious Pokemon reference and because I wanted it to sound mysterious and alluring.
> ...



^_^


----------



## Snowfllake (Oct 6, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *My caracter has my name because i thought that it would be weird to name with other name. My town is the name of a FFXXIII town named Oerba*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *I love Cole!*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *At the moment, Rod*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *Merengue, she is my dreamie since i put my eyes on her, i just love sweet things*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *lol, that's a hard question but i think... Kicks?*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *Friendship. Really i try the most to have a good friendship with my villagers.*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *Stale Cupcakes*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *K.K. Samba*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *I think i would be a lazy cat villager*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *Started playing on June, everyone was talking about, incluinding my BF so i went to a shopping one day and saw the last copy of the same being selled*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *My name :c*
12: What is a random fact about your town? *It has a lot of lakes, like 6.*
13: Do you time travel? *Sometimes, when i have to kick someone out or make more hybrids.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *Shark*
15: Favorite island tour? *The one with the toy hammer*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *2 or 3 hours*
17: When is your character's birthday? *same as mine, 03/12*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *Pansies!*
19: What town project is your favorite? *Picnic Blanket*
20: What town project do you hate the most? *that big boot that you can sit on*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *Bigger inventory*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *Silent (?), indecisive, flower fan lol*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *Not that i remember*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *Bug hunting*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *Lyle, he talks a lot and is creppy*
26: What furniture series do you like the most? *Rococo!*
27: What furniture series do you like the least? *Cabana*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *Sell his famiy*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *Maybe*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *Isabelle, of course  i remember in the begin she said she was going to be the mayor before me...*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *there's a ton of things to do and collect so you get bored a LOT later*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *That we can't choose where the villagers will place their house*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *Biskit ;-;*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *Harry, uugh*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *To get Merengue...*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Zucker! He is a takoyaki! *
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Harry... she took a lot of time to leave.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *Pink short boy's hairstyle with a sailor's tee, jeans pants, gracie shoes, a 4 leaf clover in the head and thick glasses.*


----------



## Music_123 (Oct 6, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*I named my character Aurora,because the Aurora looks so pretty,and i named my Town Stardust,because i saw a meteor shower,and it looked like a star leaving dust*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?*Marina*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*None at the moment*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*Margie,because she might be besties with Rosie*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*K.K slider because i like music*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?*Isabelle,because she makes all the plans*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*K.K bubblegum*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*K.K Hypno*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*Bunny and Normal*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*When Wild world came out,because when i was checking the games,I thought the artwork looked cool*
11: What is your nickname in the game?*Sugar A*
12: What is a random fact about your town?*I have 5 normals*
13: Do you time travel?*Yes*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*Owls(not nocturnal)*
15: Favorite island tour?*Treasure Hunt*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*about morning to Evening*
17: When is your character's birthday?*April 22(same as mine)*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*Carnations*
19: What town project is your favorite?*Fairytale related stuff*
20: What town project do you hate the most?*Cube Sculpture*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*More space For Inventory*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*A good Gardener*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*Accidentally tting Lolly out*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*Bug hunting*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*Lyle,because he talks too fast*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?*Princess series*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?*Sloppy series*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*Prank call someone*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*A villager talked about it to me,so probably*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*Mr.Tortimer's son(if he has one)*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*Fashion!*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*A villager moving,without telling you ;-;*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*Yes,My lolly*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*Moose,he's so ugly*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*More bells*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*Marina,because she is only the girl octopi*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*Moose,as i said in question 34,hes ugly*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*My character has a red ponytail,a crown,a pink lace up dress,white stockings,and shearling boots*


----------



## Rainbell (Oct 6, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*I named my character after myself and my town onett because i was excited for the earthbound wii u VC release.*

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Mathilda*

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Violet, she is ugly and is taking up a spot i want for bangle or roscoe.*

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Bangle, i don't know why, just took an interest in her.*

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Katrina, i'd have my fortune told everyday, that and isabelle creeps me out.*

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*I do.*

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*Lucky K.K.*

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*Bubblegum K.K, heard in online and it gave me a headache >_<*

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*Lazy Kangaroo*

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*AC:NL was my first game, i got city folk afterwards but kept on playing new leaf.*

11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Everyone calls me mayor.*

12: What is a random fact about your town?
*Nothing that i can think of.*

13: Do you time travel?
*No, i did it once to get Mathilda but i paid dearly, i was desperate though.*

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Bats, would be interesting.*

15: Favorite island tour?
*Hide-n-seek, though i hate doing that in my own town for some reason.*

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*2 to 5 hours, may shorten when i get pokemon X.*

17: When is your character's birthday?
*Fev 6th, my own birthday.*

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Roses.*

19: What town project is your favorite?
*Campsite, though i've hit a dry spell and have had no campers for 2 months ):*

20: What town project do you hate the most?
*None.*

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*A way to stop or fix grass wear.*

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Way too dull.*

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*Letting Mira move ;_;.*

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Bug hunting, fishing is boring and diving is even more so.*

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Tom nook, he plain creeps me out.*

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*All.*

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*None.*

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Dunno.*

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*I'd rather her rule the world then most of the characters in this game.*

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Most likely tortimer or a relative of his, possibly a grandson maybe?.*

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*Relaxation, no timers or enemies trying to kill you. (Not counting bees, scorpions tarantulas and jellyfish.*

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*Some things feel extremely tedious.*

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Mira ;^;*

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Tie between Violet and Jeremiah, both still live in my town *

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*Nothing, i have what i want, (Except my dreamies.)*

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Mathilda.*

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Rasher, the ugliest melted my face X_____X*

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*Dressed like a witch with green hair swirly glasses, normal villager eyes (Think of the SSB4 villager)*


----------



## Puddle (Oct 6, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? I always name my character my real name, Ian. The town name, Blue Bay, just fit in my mind. It felt like a town I would want to live in.
2: Who is your favorite current villager? Nate
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? Soleil
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? I would probably pick Spork. I miss him from my AC:GC game.
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? Ummmm...Isabelle I guess, weird question.
6: Who or what truly runs your town? Well me and Nate make all the important decisions. 
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? Ummm... I think K.K. March, its got a nice beat.
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? K.K. Surf
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? I would like to be a lazy personality and a elephant.
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? My mom just bought it randomly for my birthday back in the GC days. That birthday gift changed my gaming future.
11: What is your nickname in the game? Bud
12: What is a random fact about your town? Scrooge McDuck lurks by the bridge.
13: Do you time travel? No
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? I think a mouse or badger species would be awesome.
15: Favorite island tour? Fishing...
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? Hmm.. sometimes I binge it, like 3 hours or 20 minutes.
17: When is your character's birthday? October 18
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? Blue rose
19: What town project is your favorite? Hammock
20: What town project do you hate the most? The big cube thing.
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? Shadows
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? Gentleman, standup, charismatic
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? I regret not putting my house by Nate's.
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? Fish
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. No I don't dislike any of them. 
26: What furniture series do you like the most? Cabin
27: What furniture series do you like the least? Sloppy
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? Cut
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? Nah, she can be my royal subject.
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? Soleil, but I kicked that ***** out.
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? The animal tracks in the dirt.
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? They need to redo the letter system, I don't need to read all of the letters I got orders for.
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? No
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? Soleil
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? Mailman Cap
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Nate, he was my first friend ever in the whole series in general.
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Soleil, she is just flat out ugly.
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): Round gray eyes, messy long hair, grandpa's cap, and suspenders and tie.


----------



## bluegoat14 (Oct 7, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*My character's name is Lauren. My other Animal Crossing towns on other games are all named after things in space, so I called this one Nova.*

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*I have a few that would come in a close second, but Chevre would have to be my absolute favorite.*

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*I actually like them all quite a bit. Hopper would be my least favorite, I guess.*

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Henry! I need a smug villager and he seems pretty cute.*

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*If I really had to, K.K. Slider I suppose.*

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*I let Isabelle thinks she does, but really I do.*

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*Cafe K.K.*

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*Maybe K.K. Folk..*

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*A pale blue goat, with a normal/uchi personality.*

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*I don't remember exactly when, but one day I watched my friend play City Folk and I decided to get the game myself.*

11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Currently it's either Scout or Hun.*

12: What is a random fact about your town?
*I have four lakes and nine rocks!*

13: Do you time travel?
*Hardly ever.*

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Lizard/Gecko*

15: Favorite island tour?
*Probably the ore one.*

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*...Too long.*

17: When is your character's birthday?
*November 14th*

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Blue roses*

19: What town project is your favorite?
*Campsite*

20: What town project do you hate the most?
*I guess the reset center. Not a Resetti fan.. *

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*Bigger town with more villagers able to live there!*

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Casual, modest, grounded.*

23: Have you ever done something you are ashamed of or regret in this game?
*Nothing really.*

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Bug catching all the way.*

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Resetti, he is way too talkative and unpleasant. *

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*That's tough.. I guess I'd say sleek.*

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Balloon series.*

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Anything.*

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*Hah no.*

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Maybe... Kapp'n!*

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*New furniture, new villagers, and I'm so glad that we have more clothing options!*

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*Can't think of any right now.*

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Willow, Gaby, and Roscoe in CF.*

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Sorry Harry.*

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*A smug and jock villager.*

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Chevre.*

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Sorry Harry. You just annoy me to no end.*

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*As of now I have a blonde bun, earthy knit shirt, acid washed jeans, and a white lily.*


----------



## Astrology (Oct 7, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*My character is named after me xD The town... I have no idea. First thing that came to mind xD*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Kiki. I love him so much!*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Jitters*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Nan. She was my first villager when I first ever played Animal Crossing: Wild World when it first came out. She is amazing ;-; I love her so much! I can't wait *
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Blathers xD I love how *
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Isabelle*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*I've not got Club LOL yet, but my favourite from WW is KK Lullaby!*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*KK Western*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*Probably a lazy hamster *
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*A friend had Wild World on its release day and I saw her playing it about a week later and instantly got it! *
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Kitty-cat*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*I have 4 ponds*
13: Do you time travel?
*Currently, no*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Llama. They're amazing*
15: Favorite island tour?
*The item matching *
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*6hrs+*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*19th March*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*White roses*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*Campsite o3o*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*Dream Suite- Maybe because I've never used it*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*Being able to decide who can come into your village and where they can move! I hate villagers coming in and plonking themselves down where I've planned something*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Fast, friendly, reliable*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*Allowing my closet and house to be so disorganised.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Bug hunting by far!*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Gracie. SHE needs a makeover T3T*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Robo*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Cabin*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*I see Tom Nook as Mr Krabs from Spongebob... So do everything he possibly can to get out of paying his workers! Ie, he now hires his family to rule his empire >_>*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*Definitely!*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Isabelle.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*I can just get lost in another life for hours and hours!*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*The shops aren't open when I'm awake, even with the night owl ordinance! *
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Nan ; - ;*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Elise.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*More closet space x3x*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Nan. She really is just so happy and friendly! She was my first villager so I'll always love her!*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Claudia. She's just... Ugh. She looks awful and she's just rude x3x*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*Short blue hair, but it's covered with Link's hat... Then she wears a custom pattern of Link's tunic xD*


----------



## insaneluzer (Oct 7, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*My main character (the mayor)'s name is Jessica because that's my name irl and my town name, HK Town, is an homage to Hello Kitty. A lot of people mistake it as standing for Hong Kong, though. :<*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Pinky!*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Croque *
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Merengue, just because I think she's cute. I'd also take a peppy villager, any peppy, because I want more of those kinds of PWPs.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*None, because I find that a little weird. If other people are into that, that's cool, it's just not for me!*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*The villagers. I seriously build every PWP they suggest (except the one Tex suggested before he moved out).*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*K.K. Bubblegum*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*I don't know if I have one... I don't like the really subtle, quiet ones. But I can't think of a specific one I don't like.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*Probably an Uchi chicken, lmao*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*When - June 10, 2013. I got into it because my boyfriend had played two of the previous titles - Animal Crossing GCN and Wild World - and he said that it's a very good game series. I trust his judgment and I saw how much hype it was attracting, so I figured why not?*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*I have a bunch, but I think most of my villagers are calling me J-Cat right now, which I enjoy very much (cats are my favorite animal). ^_^*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*Um... I have no paths. lol!*
13: Do you time travel?
*Occasionally I will if, for example, I have play coins burning a hole in my pocket but my Nooklings' shop is closed to upgrade. I may start time traveling more once I get Pokemon X because I may forget to play for a little bit and then want to time travel backwards to make up time.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Chinchilla!*
15: Favorite island tour?
*Hammer tour! I love hitting that lawn mower thing, lol!*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*About 2-3 hours daily now. I used to play for much longer durations, but I'm starting to get bored.*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*June 2, the same as my rl birthday.*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Probably the pansies. The hybrids of those just look so nice.*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*The Windmill!*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*Those signs, like the caution or do not enter signs. They just don't fit with the aesthetic of my town at all. >_<*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*Main roads where things like villager houses, the town hall, certain unremovable PWPs, etc. would "click" into place right by, so you wouldn't have to worry about villager houses ruining things like gardens or orchards as long as you planned around the main roads.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Compassionate, generous, and silly.*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*No, of course not. It's just a game afterall. Even if I did something in it that I wouldn't do in real life, it's just a make believe scenario that I'm finding creative ways to live out. I could even play a villain in an MMO and I wouldn't regret it.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Fishing, for sure.*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*I kind of don't like Gracie because of how stuck-up she is. And Brewster gets on my nerves sometimes, too. I could be better at making coffee than him, he doesn't have to act so shocked about it!*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*PRINCESS. /drool*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*I don't know... probably Robo or Sleek. I just don't like modern types of sets, I like more rustic or fantasy based sets.*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Oh god, sell his own nephews, maybe? LOL Idk*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*Probably not... but she sure as heck could keep you from building your projects where you want to! *
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*That dude on the train in the beginning? I'm not sure.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*The fact that it has like all of the major holidays featured in it, as well as some local holidays so there are a ton of festive items to collect!*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*NOT BEING ABLE TO CHOOSE WHERE VILLAGERS' HOUSES CAN GO.*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Nah, I always make sure none of them are trying to move without warning me.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Tex was pretty ugly... but no, I think Ken wins that award. I let him move out the first time he asked.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*For Gracie to come back for her last freakin' fashion check so I can go ahead and get it over with + get the Emporium upgrade!!!*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*I don't know, I have a lot of favorites!*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*I don't hate any of them enough to say "that's my least favorite" (though I did have a pretty poor experience with Tex in my town...) I just have preferences and some don't quite fit that bill.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*This is going to be hard to describe... I have the slanted, cat-eye-like eyes (colored blue), I'm wearing the Overall Dress, Gray Leggings, Leopard Pumps, and Star Cap. My hair is the light brown in a high ponytail.*


----------



## Emily (Oct 8, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *I named my character Emily because it's my name and my town because its a long tradition to name my AC town Flowers ever since I was 7 and played gamecube version, it was the name of my first town and will be the name of my last c:
*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *In Flowers Lily, in Emerald Mitzi. THey are both my all time fave characters and have been years *

3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *In Flowers Pinky (but I love her but not as much as others) In Emerald Grizzly :x*

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *Maple because Ive loved her years :x*

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *Erm none?*

6: Who or what truly runs your town? Meeeeee :3

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *K.K Forest I think its called cos its the music from gamecube version<3*

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *Dunno*

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *A normal kitten like MITZI<3*

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *Well I was 7 and my dad brought this game called Harvest Moon A Wonderful Life and I loved it loads right, my brother always wanted go's but couldnt cos of me so my dad bought a game for the gamecube he thought was similar, Animal Crossing. And ofc I hogged that too<3*

11: What is your nickname in the game? *E-Train I think*

12: What is a random fact about your town? *I started with Mint whos amazing and still have her*

13: Do you time travel? *Yes but not much*

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *Not sure tbh*

15: Favorite island tour?* Hide and seek<3*

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *Some days like 5 hours, some like 1 hours, I would say on average on school day 2 hours, weekend, 4 hours.*

17: When is your character's birthday? *9th December*

18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *Lilies c:*

19: What town project is your favorite? *Cant choose :x*

20: What town project do you hate the most? *Erm dunno*

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *MORE POCKET SPACE AND MORE DESIGN SPACE*

22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *Emazing, Cute, Beautiful*

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *TTing*

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *I dont like any tbh but bug hunting is easier for me*

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *None really*

26: What furniture series do you like the most? *Ive always loved regal but theres so many new ones I cant pick*

27: What furniture series do you like the least? *Not sure, ugly ones ofc *

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *Jump of a bridge.*

29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *YES SHES SO SCARY, LIKE WHEN I TT AND IM SCARED MITZI OR LILY WILL LEAVE ME OR SOMETHING
*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?* Never thought of this  MAYBE WE WILL SEE IN NEXT GAME BUT PROBS TORTIMERS RELATIVE OR SOMETHING *

31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *That I can do whatever I want, at my own pace.*

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *POCKET SPACE TBF*

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *Yes D: Ive been more careful in New Leaf though*

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?* ASTRID I HATE HER SO MUCH SO ANNOYING*

35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *Getting Marina or Rosie :c*

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Mitzi because we have had a special bond since I was a little kid*

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Astrid. No reason.*

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *The first girl starter face with blue eyes, light brown long hair and qr code dresses.*


----------



## Dandie (Oct 8, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *Melody from SongTown. I love music.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *Mott.*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *Probably Deirdre. I thought she was a boy! XD*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *KABUKI because he's awesome.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *Digby.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *Isabelle. She always says "you can't put that there! there's no space!" -_-*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *K.K. Condor.*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *I don't know...*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *I would be an uchi cat!*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *A year ago on my b-day because I saw City Folk and was like, "I NEED THIS."*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *lamb, Wonder M, Melody.*
12: What is a random fact about your town? *Re-Tail had a super toilet a few days ago!*
13: Do you time travel? *NO.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *Foxes!*
15: Favorite island tour? *I don't know...*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *Half an hour. Sometimes more if I want to decorate my house or something like that.*
17: When is your character's birthday? *June 28.*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *Black rose.*
19: What town project is your favorite? *Caf?.*
20: What town project do you hate the most? *The town hall fairy tale remake thing.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *More design slots!*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *Melody is awesome.*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *I accidentally sold a perfect cherry on my first day.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *Bug hunting.*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *Nope.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most? *Alpine.*
27: What furniture series do you like the least? *Golden. It's too bright for me.*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *Kill you. XD*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *Maybe No...*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *Maybe Tortimer's son or something.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *New villagers!*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *Isabelle is basically the mayor.*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *Nope. Prince and Mott almost did as I accidentally pressed the bottom choice, but I talked to them again and stopped them.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *None of them are ugly.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *More bells.*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Mott and Kabuki because they're my favorite.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *None.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *Pink hair in a ponytail, blue lily in hair, shearling coat, black track pants, and steel toed boots.*


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 8, 2013)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?* I named my character Jarrad because that's who I am. I named my town Nintown because that was the town that I used on my old GC version of animal crossing. I was brainstorming about what to name my village and it came to me! I took the 'Nint' from nintendo and just added 'own'.
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?* My favorite villager is Kidd. 
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?* My least favorite villager has got to be Phil the Ostrich - he just looks dirty...
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?* Poncho because I've always had a guilty love for him. He was one of my first villagers I met when I was introduced to the animal crossing series.
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?* Wouldn't that be like bestiality? o.o
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?* I run my town! I tend to daily chores, I manage my town's finances. The popular statement is "Money is power" right?
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?* K.K. Jongara - it's just got this raw theme to it which makes it so addicting to listen to!
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?* K.K. Durge - scary s**t!
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?* I'd probably be a lazy cub. If I had to choose what apparel I'd wear, I think I'd go with the folk shirt.
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*I started playing Animal crossing before the EU release date for the GC version of the game. My sister's ex boyfriend had the japanese version before it was out in the UK, so I had a little go of that and instantly fell in love (may I state that I was about 8-9 at the time.)
*11: What is your nickname in the game?* I don't have one. None of my villagers have given me one yet!
*12: What is a random fact about your town?* My town name was inspired by Nintendo's logo.
*13: Do you time travel?*Yes, only on my sister's version of the game.
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?* Hmm, I'd probably introduce Turtles/tortoises as a new villager species. 
*15: Favorite island tour?* The balloon one.
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?* Around its release, I used to spend 7-12 hours a day! (I'm not exaggerating).
*17: When is your character's birthday?*Same as mine - 27/07
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*Cosmos.
*19: What town project is your favorite?* The Police station.
*20: What town project do you hate the most?* Those stupid traffic posts... they're totally pointless!
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?* I'd add a new range of furniture! It'd be called Honey-comb. Considering you can already obtain wasp nests, then you should be able to take 2-3 of them to Cyrus along with a piece of gold ore and he'll make you a random piece of honey-comb furniture! Just imagine a honey-comb table and chairs!
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?* Mysterious, Quiet and Wealthy.
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?* Ehh... not really?
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?* Pretty much just conversing with my villagers.
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.* I strongly dislike Lyle for obvious reasons.
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?* Classic
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?* Lovely
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?* Anything. However, in new leaf I think he's a lot more flexible when it comes to bells. I mean, who else lets you have a date-less, no interest 290,000 bell debt? 
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?* HAHA! Definitely not. She can't even leave the town hall to fetch a shell from the seashore! 
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?* Nobody. If there were supposed to be a different mayor, then I think he'd be a new character to the game. If I had to pick an already existing character then I'd just say Digby!
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?* Everything. Everything new about the game is my favorite!
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?* I don't like how there aren't many daily chores. All you get now are fossils, the money rock, ore and the dream suite... All of which become insanely boring after you've done them a number of times/
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?* Nope!
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?* Gigi. I don't like her at all.
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?* Dream villagers!
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?* My most favorite villager in the entire game is Kidd (I swear this has already been asked?) When I read the "This spot is reserved for..." sign, I mistook Kidd for Katt and I was dreading the move so much. However, I was so surprised when I entered his house to be greeted with the most adorable goat that I've ever seen! I love his design and personality!
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?* Reference to question 3.
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):* My character has the normal black eyes. He wears those light-blue denim jeans from Gracie's store and white shoes. At the moment, he's wearing a blue argyle shirt because I'm waiting for the QR scanner to be unlocked. Finally, he has the half fringe hair which is dyed brown. 

Well this was fun!


----------



## StarMayor (Oct 8, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?

*Rachel is my name and Steren is Cornish for the word 'Star.' I thought it sounded nice too.*

2: Who is your favorite current villager?

*I really like Mira. I love the Uchi personalities anyway.*

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?

*I don't really have a least favourite to be honest. I like them all in some way.*

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?

*I'm indecisive. I wouldn't be able to choose just one. But I guess if I could actually get an eleventh villager in, Jay. He was the first villager I met in any game.*

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?

*Even though I wouldn't really date any if I could, for the sake of the question, Tom Nook. Give the old guy some love.*

6: Who or what truly runs your town?

*I do, through kindness and development of nice projects. If not me, Isabelle, she does a better job than I do.*

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?

*Stale Cupcakes and Two Days Ago.*

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?

*I don't have a least favourite.*

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?

*Possibly a sheep (my names 'Ewe' after all) or a  Hamster. I think I'd be normal or smug.*

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?

*My dad got Wild World for me over seven years ago now when I mentioned wanting to play Animal Crossing because it looked like a fun interesting game to me. My brother then bought the GC one and my dad got me New Leaf for Christmas (it arrived six months later, but better late than never).*

11: What is your nickname in the game?

*At the moment, 'Pal'.*

12: What is a random fact about your town?

*I have never found a perfect fruit.*

13: Do you time travel?

*No. In my opinion, it takes the fun out of the game.*

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?

*Bats or Guinea Pigs.*

15: Favorite island tour?

*Hide and Seek, and Hammer tours.*

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?

I play for about half an hour to an hour to get daily tasks done like the shop, part-time cafe work, and hitting the money rock. I then leave until about 7pm to go to the Island. I spend about two hours at most catching fish and bugs, then watering my plants. 

17: When is your character's birthday?

*4th December; same as me.*

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?

*Roses and Lilies.*

19: What town project is your favorite?

*I like the Drinking Fountain, the Zen Garden, and I like the look of the Instrument Shelter but Flip hasn't requested it.*

20: What town project do you hate the most?

*The Digging Site. It just looks plain ugly to me.*

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?

*A way to toggle the grass wear, or to at least fix it faster (like a seed or something to restore it.)*

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?

*Productive, Snarky, Green.*

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?

*Not really to be honest.*

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?

*I fish the most, and I do like it the most.*

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.

*I don't really have any I dislike to be honest.*

26: What furniture series do you like the most?

*Polka-dot, Mushroom, and Alpine.*

27: What furniture series do you like the least?

*Classic, and Cabana.*

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?

*Pretty much anything if it meant supporting his kids.*

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?

*I think she could. But she lacks the confidence to pull it off.*

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?

*Rover. But he was enjoying the trains too much to ever settle down somewhere.*

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?

*The fact it's such a relaxing friendly game. If you want to escape from reality because you're having a bad day; you just open this up, and you get all the villagers saying about how happy they are and how they're happy to have you. It feels wonderful to me.*

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?

*Grass wear. My absolute least favourite thing.*

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?

*Back in the day, when my old DS broke, I couldn't play Animal Crossing Wild World for a while. When I got back to it, I found Lucy had moved out.*

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?

*Violet. She's moved out recently, but it was because I had two Snooty girls and it makes sense for me to let doubles go when they want to leave..*

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?

*For Halloween to roll around.*

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?

*I don't have a most favourite.*

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?

*Like the above, I don't have a least favourite.*

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):

*At the moment, her hair is dark, almost black, but not black and down to her shoulders. Her eyes are the blue-green that are a standard when you first arrive. Red glasses, the ribboned straw hat, the prep school uniform, the argyle tights, and the white bow shoes, the name of them escapes me.*


----------



## deardeer (Oct 8, 2013)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? 
*My real name and Pomko after a fav Japanese restaurant in my city and Studio Ghibli film, Pom Poko*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? 
*Merengue at the moment*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? 
*Francine*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? 
*Diana, my last dreamie!
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? 
*Digby*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? 
*Myself and Erik, he's lived in Pomko longer than my other villagers so obvs my wing-man *
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? 
*Spring Blossoms although it definitely depends on the room theme*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*I don't knowww*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*Lazy deer*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*The release of Animal Crossing Wild World and I can't remember how I found out about it but I remember knowing it would be really cool and fun*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*I have a buuunch, Wolfgang and Erik call me Robo-A, Merengue calls me dearie which I never want to change! (She suggested dearie herself)*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*It took many, and I mean many, hours of map resetting*
13: Do you time travel?
*Yes*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Even though they've already been introduced, I'd love to see owls and alpacas as villagers*
15: Favorite island tour? 
*Gardening Tour but only because I steal all the flowers, for fun I would say Ore Hunting and Hide 'n' Seek*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? 
*Too long*
17: When is your character's birthday? 
*April 2nd, my real birthday*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? 
*Lilies*
19: What town project is your favorite? 
*Zen bell or hot spring*
20: What town project do you hate the most? 
*Shoe sculpture, it's so uuugly *
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? 
*Ability to rotate PWPs*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? 
*Idk, I don't really view her as a "character", I see her as me??*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? 
*No*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? 
*I haven't been able to do many hobbies because I've been shamelessly doing up my town/time travelling/hunting for villagers but I'm looking forward to being able to fish the most*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. 
*Lyle, I hated him in WW and although he hasn't got as much of a presence in New Leaf I still hate him*
26: What furniture series do you like the most? 
*Sloppy*
27: What furniture series do you like the least? 
*Lovely*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? 
*Cook meth*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? 
*No*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? 
*Isabelle duh she only wishes she was as fabulous*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? 
*That it exists*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? 
*Not being able to choose where you want your housing plots to be (instead you have to spend hours resetting)*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? 
*Bam and Kabuki but they weren't ultimate dreamies and my sister ended up with Kabuki who she adores, so he went to a better home *
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? 
*Can't remember his name but that big German bear thing with blonde hair ew *
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? 
*Zen bench and zen garden*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? 
*Zucker, he looks so cuuute and he's lazy*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? 
*Any of the hippos idk*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): 
*Currently lacking style*


----------



## holes (Jan 14, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? Jess is my name and I live somewhere called Shebbear 
2: Who is your favorite current villager? Lopez or Ed
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? Kitt and Sylvia
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? Julian/Savannah - I love the horses!
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? Digby ;p
6: Who or what truly runs your town? Kitt... thats why I want her out!
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? Lucky K.K. - but I have lots!
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? K.K. Lullaby
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? A smug horse! (I know... I'm a girl)
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? I got ACWW when I was 6 and been addicted ever since!
11: What is your nickname in the game? I have loads! Mainly Mon Amie though.
12: What is a random fact about your town? I have the perfect town rating - without even trying 
13: Do you time travel? Yes... only when I finish one day on AC - I change it to the next. It's about July 2014 at the moment xD
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? Hmm... I'm not sure - but if there are Octopi why not have fish of some kind? 
15: Favorite island tour? Shark Battle
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? 1.5 - 3 hours each day 
17: When is your character's birthday? 3rd August - my real birthday!
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? Um... roses - and those ones you get at mothers and fathers day, can't remember their name though...
19: What town project is your favorite? Pretty flowery ones or bridges - because my villagers love them!
20: What town project do you hate the most? Illuminated things
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? I would be able to upgrade Club Lol - or maybe build a cinema or something on mainstreet
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? Cute, Friendly, Chatty
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? Trapping Gruff in a fence - hitting Gruff with a net repeatedly
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? Fishing - I've caught the Coelacanth
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. Lloyd - if that counts - he scares me a little bit!
26: What furniture series do you like the most? Mush
27: What furniture series do you like the least? Lovely
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? Hmmm... I don't know...! 
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? Not when I'm mayor 
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? Isabelle
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? Almost everything!
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? Hmm... uchi and peppy villagers
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? Mitzi - although I wanted her out because Ed was moving in!
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? Gruff.
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? More horse villagers - or Julian!
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Ed - I love horses and the smug personality!
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Kangaroos - I don't know... I just don't like them
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): Red pigtails with a blue ribbon - blue eyes - wears a muumuu and tropical sandals


----------



## nacy (Jan 14, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *irl nickname*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *opal*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *lucha*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *jacques!! need a smug*
5: If you could date one special character who would it be? *brewster*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *the turnip market*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?* i love you*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *bubblegum kk*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager would you be? *lazy goat*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *whenever the gamecube one came out*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *they mostly call me shorty*
12: What is a random fact about your town? *it's called duckburg yet has no ducks*
13: Do you time travel? *nooooo*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *sloth : -)*
15: Favorite island tour? *butterfly ones*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *at least 6 hours*
17: When is your character's birthday? *april 27th*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *white lily*
19: What town project is your favorite? *that i currently have, hot spring*
20: What town project do you hate the most? *flower clock i don't know why people get it*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *transparency in patterns for paths*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *"rich as ***"*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *no*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *bugs*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? *no!! i love them all*
26: What furniture series do you like the most? *EGG*
27: What furniture series do you like the least? *rococo*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *kill*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *of course*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?* isabelle*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *the humor*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *no transparency in path patterns rofl*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *nope*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *BERTHA*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *for lucha and cobb to move out lmao*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? *shep or jacques*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? *diana or marshal or any of "those" tbh*
38: What does your character look like? *the lazy looking eyes and dark red pigtails*


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 14, 2014)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*

My characters name is Alexa, because my name is Alexa and the easiest way for my friends to know who was visiting their town was to have my name there. Although, for trades I use my Piggy character because, well, figure that out. My town name is MujiMoso which literally in japanese means The Moso Plains. I called my town name a japanese name because at the time I got the game I was in transition of moving from Singapore to Tokyo and decided to settle on a cool new japanese name to set my new city

*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*

A definite Blaire <3

*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*

Kidd. Get him out. Get his butt out of my face. Now.

*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*

Gala, because she is my soul. Damn you 16 villager cycle ~ 6/16 to go

*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*

Pete, and make Pelly become another Phyllis

*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*

Me and Pudge. Pudge was the very first villager I ever spoke to, and will be the last if I ever stop playing ACNL

*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*

FREAKING _TWO DAYS AGO_ WHO DOESN'T LOVE TWO DAYS AGO??? And stale cupcakes <3

*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*

K.K. Hypno, its too DJ for me

*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*

I would be a wolf, named Kegan and I would be a normal

*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*

Oh daym, it was like a simple 2004 evening at my cousins house and I decided to play around with their gamecube. I turned it on and AC was there. I played it once for like 2 hours until my cousin had to drag me upstairs to do something else. I guess I just got addicted to it

*11: What is your nickname in the game?*

A-wand

*12: What is a random fact about your town?*

I have had T.I.Y. since august and it hasn't changed

*13: Do you time travel?*

Yup. I loose a crap ton of villagers *Gala, Elmer* but in the end, I get a few more dreamies than the ones I lose. I also TT to breed hybrids

*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*

Hell if someone says something different, die; SEAL

*15: Favorite island tour?*

Any bug-like tour

*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*

On a school day about 30 minutes, on a weekend about 1 hour and on holidays; 24/7

*17: When is your character's birthday?*

June 19, which is my BD

*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*

Any pansy

*19: What town project is your favorite?*

Am I boring to say the bench? Yup I am.

*20: What town project do you hate the most?*

Reset center, its ugly and useless

*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*

BRING BACK THE WW LOVE, OF A VILLAGER IN BOXES AND YOU CAN CONVINCE THEM OUT OF BOXES AND THEY DON'T RANDOMLY MOVE AND YOU CAN ALWAYS CONVINCE THEM TO STAY. Daym freckles kept moving out like 100 times in WW, but I stopped her <3

*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*

Pink lace-up dress

*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*

TTing resulting in loosing Elmer and Gala </3

*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*

Used to adore Bug hunting but now I love fishing AND diving. But I guess I'll choose fishing

*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*

Pelly. I need my daily dose of mean WildWorld Phyllis ONLY

*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*

Princess and Gracie, I'm a rich ***** : )

*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*

7 - Eleven

*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*

Sneak into your house to stalk you while you sleep and make changes to your exterior

*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*

No.

*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*

Tortimer, but Isabelle killed his mayoring soul

*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*

Graphics

*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*

If nobody says this, your dead to me. Its of course Gorillas, the 16 villager cycle and Turnips

*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*

Gala and Elmer *I KEEP SAYING THIS STUFF TO MUCH!!*

*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*

Celia * shivers *

*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*

More variety of villagers within the species. There are too many freaking cats and dogs, get more horses, get more hippos, srsly.

*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*

Gala ~ Just read my profile

*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*

I don't have a specific one but I dislike Pango because she should seriously be a snooty and not a peppy

*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*

Dark red hair
A small crown
Pink laceup dress or cake dress
White stockings
Patent shoes
ALWAYS CARRYING A BALLOON

Regular eyes, blue

Enjoy reading this!!


----------



## Hound00med (Jan 14, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? - My character's the same name as me, so  .. And my town was named 'cos I was watching Family Guy at the time 
2: Who is your favorite current villager? - A very tight battle between Sydney & Eugene
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? - None, I have all my dreamies
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? - Cranston, I really wanna see what he's like
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? - Pascal, I love his ramblings 
6: Who or what truly runs your town? - Spontaneous decisions and me 
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? - Stale Cupcakes
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? - K.K. Song
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? - A cross between Smug and Lazy, and probably a Koala
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? - When WW came out, 'cos the advertisement for it looked epic
11: What is your nickname in the game? - Seany
12: What is a random fact about your town? - I have a diverse set of villagers that many people don't like
13: Do you time travel? - Yes, but not in my main NL town anymore.
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? - Shark
15: Favorite island tour? - Hide and seek
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? - 2 hours
17: When is your character's birthday? - 27th of December, same as mine
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? - Blue pansies
19: What town project is your favorite? - Illuminated tree or campsite
20: What town project do you hate the most? - Sand pit
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? - The ability to "lock down" your villagers, so say 5, could never ask to move
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? - Crazy, relaxed, outgoing
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? - Letting Boomer move out the first time
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? - Fishing
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. - Isabelle, I hate how she speaks, the way she addresses me, how patronising she is, how she tells me I can't put a PWP somewhere where I most definitely can
26: What furniture series do you like the most? - Modern/Gorgeous/Alpine
27: What furniture series do you like the least? - Mush
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? - WORK FOR ME
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? - Not if I can help it
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? - There was no mistake 
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? - The abundance of villagers to choose from
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? - The inability to rotate PWP's and not being able to put bushes next to rocks/buildings/PWP's
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? - Lyman and Hopper
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? - If we're counting NL only, Gigi
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? - For none of my villagers to leave
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? - Close battle between Sydney & Eugene.. I love them both, Sydney because she was the first Koala who actually seemed decent (I hated the WW ones, but Yuka's warming to me), plus she's purple! Eugene was the first smug villager who popped out to me, I loved his design, and I knew he was epic, and I couldn't wait to get him
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? - Tiffany, if I said why, I'd probably get a warning, so I won't, but you can probably work it out
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): - Classic eyes, bedhead hair so it pokes out under my Santa hat, a QR design that's a Christmas jumper, Santa trousers, Santa boots


----------



## jolokia (Jan 14, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *Bhut Jolokia is a hot pepper. I like them. "Hollow" is just a very unimaginative village-y name.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *I like them all. Egbert was the bro-est of my bros but he left *
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *Probably Marcel or Merry, but only because I've got their pics and am waiting for them to leave*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *Barold. He can fix my computer for me when it goes wrong.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *... No.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *The Fruit Mafia...*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *Only one I know is KK Synth*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *OK, I know KK Bubblegum as well since Merry plays it. Shoot it dead.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *Cranky shark*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *Got it on a whim Sept 2013, mainly because I wanted to make patterns*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *Boss*
12: What is a random fact about your town? *Only black and orange hybrids are allowed to grow in Hollow. Anything else gets ripped up and sold.*
13: Do you time travel? *No. Never. Ruins the point of the game imo.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *SHARKS*
15: Favorite island tour? *The elite ore one, loads of medals and really fast to complete*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *Depends - sometimes just do my dailies and quit. Sitting around with the gate open waiting for flaky people bumps the overall time up.*
17: When is your character's birthday? *...I actually have no idea.*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *Orange pansies*
19: What town project is your favorite? *The instrument shelter. It's actually something I use.*
20: What town project do you hate the most? *Marcel asked for a "pile of pipes", how is that even a building.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *Let me design pants!*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *Fruit Mafioso Boss*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *I accidentally stole a mango from someone the first time I visited someone else's town. I had no idea what I was doing and I don't think they even play any more but I never got to return it because I never saw them online again and oh god I still feel guilty. THAT MANGO HAUNTS MY DREAMS*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *Fishing*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *Redd and Timmy/Tommy, mainly because I have heard their spiel SO MANY TIMES now just shut up already augh.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most? *Spooky or mush. I have fully decked out spooky and mush rooms and I love 'em*
27: What furniture series do you like the least? *Lovely isn't lovely at all, sloppy is much less interesting than it sounds, rococo is in practically every streetpass mansion I see and it looks all right but I'm sick of seeing it*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *What WOULDN'T he?*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *No, she'd cancel the construction of the world domination doomsday weapon because there's a small rock in the way.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *Tortimer's relation maybe? Who knows.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *Patterns*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *Grass wear*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*I miss Egbert but I let him go.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *None of my guys have been particularly ugly. Maybe Shari - I wasn't a fan*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *For my hybrids to reproduce more*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Don't really have a favorite.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *I had a hate on for Tipper early on because she cheated me out of my first hammerhead shark among other things. I don't really dislike anyone now though.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *Wes from Pokemon Colosseum, or as close as I can get*


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Jan 14, 2014)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
I used my real name and for my town name, I had a name I liked and translated it into another language and it was cute so I used it.
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
Molly. She's unbelievably adorable. 
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
Butch all the way. He's the worst cranky.
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
Probably Tex. He seems like a really cool smug.
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
Uhm... Blathers. He's so knowledgeable and clever.
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
Me and my animals. We are a democracy.  They have a say by requesting public works projects.
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
K.K Bossa ever since Wild World.
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
Flipping K.K Milonga.
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
I'd hope to be a normal hamster. 
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
I started playing Animal Crossing since around 2007. I saw my sister playing WW and I got jealous, so I asked for a copy of my own and got it for Christmas.
*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
I reset my town, so I don't have one yet, but I'm hoping it's not Mega L.
*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
I have a green town hall?  
*13: Do you time travel?*
No, I do not.
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
Walking Manatees. 
*15: Favorite island tour?*
Elite Slingshot Tour.
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
I used to play a lot, but now I'd say about an hour- 2 hours.
*17: When is your character's birthday?*
29th of December, my real birthday.
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
Beautiful Purple Roses.
*19: What town project is your favorite?*
Wisteria Trellis. It's so cute!
*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
Pile of Pipes, or something along those lines. It's quite bland. In fact, a lot of the smug personalities' requests are crappy.
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
Hmm... I think maybe having a seasonal holiday only celebrated in your country. Like in the UK we have bonfire, maybe we could have that. United States could get Independence day? 
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
A great person. Ehh, that's a pretty crap description.
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
Having an obsession with resetting.
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
Fishing.
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
I don't really dislike them, but Nat and Chip. They go on and on and on.
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
Astro.
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
Regal.
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
Hmm... Become a dictator of your town by locking you in your house with a stale piece of bread and a glass of water.
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
Maybe. She seems very stressed, though, even with just a little town.
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
No-one! 
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
The villagers.
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
Grass wear.
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
Nope.
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
Butch. He needs to go.
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
Copper and Booker back together again.
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
As of now, Molly. She's adorable, cutest duck.
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Butch. Yuck.
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*
I'm wearing the academy dress, lemon pack, default face and weirdo hair.


----------



## bekka (Jan 14, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *Character!that's my nickname Town~I can't really remember but I think I got the idea because the game is call new leaf*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *Hmmm...probably Zucker. He's so great*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *None...I like them all but if I had to pick, I guess Fuchsia*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *Well I already like all my villagers but if I had to choose I guess Ankha because I lost her in a TTing accident*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *KK Slider so he could serenade me with his sexy music*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *Resseti*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *KK Bubblegum*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *KK Dirge*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *Probably a normal cat *
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *When I was younger (maybe 7) because it came with my brand new DS lite*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *It varies but Chrissy and others call me "honeybun", Beau calls me "cookie", and Marshal calls me "lovey"*
12: What is a random fact about your town? *It has pink time paths*
13: Do you time travel? *I do indeed*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *Fox, imagine how cool that would be! It would be similar to a wolf, but more like Redd*
15: Favorite island tour? *Hide n Seek*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *an hour or two*
17: When is your character's birthday? *5/24*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *Black roses*
19: What town project is your favorite? *flower clock*
20: What town project do you hate the most? *bus stop*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *optional house placement*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *female, pixelated, fashionable*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *well I've accidently TTed out villagers before*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *fishing*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *Not really*
26: What furniture series do you like the most? *gorgeous*
27: What furniture series do you like the least? *polka dot*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *sell stuff lol*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *probably but she would need Digby as an assistant*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *Marshal*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *how cute the characters are*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *ugly villagers*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *yeah ;~; (Ankha, Julian, Lolly)*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *Hmmmm probably Limberg or Ricky*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *to have fun*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Zucker because he looks tasty and he's just great *
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *I don't really know but when Chevere moved in her use messed up a big section of my paths and destroyed some hybrids so I'm not fond of her*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *Just the normal face and atm they're wearing hiking boots, acid washed jeans, and a cat sweater*


----------



## TeeTee (Jan 14, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*I thought "Cherry" was a cute name and "Harvest" is the meaning of my real name.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *LOPEZ!!! He is such a funny flirt!*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *Deirdre … so plain*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *Chief, he is a foxy wolf. 8D *
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *Blathers w/ a duct tape to his beak <3 *
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *my villagers… they are my slave drivers*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *DJ K.K.! It’s my town tune!*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? * K.K. Dirge *
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *normal eagle/jay*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *when I was a little girl because it’s fun and creative*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *Major C*
12: What is a random fact about your town? *It’s filled with naughty catchphrases*
13: Do you time travel? *yes*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *Parrots… pirate parrots :3*
15: Favorite island tour? *Big Kahuna or Tuna Kahuna*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *1 hour*
17: When is your character's birthday? *May 25th*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *blue rose or pink carnation *
19: What town project is your favorite? *Roost Caf? – the pigeon goes coo coo*
20: What town project do you hate the most? *Drilling Rig and Streetlight*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *voice chat*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *doormat, busy, rich*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *accidentally TTing Flora out*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *fishing and the never-ending war with sea bass*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *the Nooks… those scammers D:<*
26: What furniture series do you like the most? *modern*
27: What furniture series do you like the least? *sloppy*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *get Resetti to yell at him every single day*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *no she only knows how to follow the leader*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *that backstabbing Rover… he obviously knew too much about our town before he tossed us off! D: < I guess cat (Rover) and dog(Isabelle) doesn’t mix.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *Talking to villagers*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? * TT restrictions*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *Yes*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *Peewee… he walks away from you and you can see his blue butt*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *cataloging everything*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Julian… year of the horse FTW!*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Jambette… ew*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *My character looks like a tranny king*


----------



## LauraLooLaa (Jan 14, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *Because my names Laura, And I thought RoseWood sounded pretty. *
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *Don't really have one, but I would say Bunny.*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *Diana.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *Tutu, she's so adorable.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *Nook XD*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *I run it but Isabelle seems to more than me...*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?* Don't know the name xD*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *Don't have one.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *Peppy.*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *I started playing it when I was 10, because one of my parents bought me the game for my DS.*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *Miss-L or Sweet-L*
12: What is a random fact about your town? 
13: Do you time travel? *Never, it messes it all up.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *Fish.*
15: Favorite island tour? *Ore Tour.*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *About an Hour.*
17: When is your character's birthday? *7th October*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *Pink hybrid rose*
19: What town project is your favorite? *The Dream Suite!!*
20: What town project do you hate the most? *The Resetti Centre. I never want to buy that.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *Choose what part of town the villagers move to.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?* Quiet, Cute and Shy.*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *Nope.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *Bug Hunting. Especially catching beetles, they make loads of bells!*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.* Tabby. I just find her ugly, I know it's mean! Oh & Camofrog.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most? *Regal Series.*
27: What furniture series do you like the least? *Kiddie Series (Is that what it's called?)*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?* Sell all his shops.*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?* Yes.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *Someone that was much older than me.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *The customization.* 
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *Isabelle. Idk I just find her annoying!*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *Yes, Cookie. So sad.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *Ruby. She's just really creepy.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *To have an amazing town with great paths and loads of Hybrids.*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Whitney, I had her in WW and she's just so cute and pretty.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *I have a few but I can't remember them!*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):* Brown eyes, brown hair, sunset shirt, blue jeans.*


----------



## graceroxx (Jan 14, 2014)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
My character is named after me, and for my town, I saw it online and thought it was cool (later I found out that it's a county name, a country name, a village name...yeah. I'm not the first).
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
Sydney!
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
Amelia.
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
Diana because she has the same birthday as me and she could replace Amelia (both snooty).
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
Blathers because he would be sleeping all the time and I wouldn't have to put up with him.
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
I don't know?
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
The only one I have is K.K Bossa, so that I guess? Idk, Club LOL is being built Thursday so I guess I'll find out then.
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
Maybe K.K Techno? Whatever that creepy one is that plays in Carmen's house?
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
I might be a Normal...but for species, I don't know. Maybe a mouse.
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
I started my first town on Dec. 27, 2013. I had just gotten a 3DS and I was sick of playing Pokemon X already, so I got ACNL to spice things up. I got hooked.
*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
Gracie.
*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
My town is a pear town.
*13: Do you time travel?*
No, I play the game naturally.
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
Bees! lol
*15: Favorite island tour?*
The toy hammer one.
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
30 minutes to an hour?
*17: When is your character's birthday?*
Jan. 4. Same as mine.
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
Those orange daisies.
*19: What town project is your favorite?*
Brewster's Cafe.
*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
I don't know.
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
Ability to block off certain areas so villagers can't put their house there.
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
Me, me, me.
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
Not choosing a town map I like.
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
bug hunting.
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
Tom Nook. I hate him. That is my reasoning, period.
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
Cabin.
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
Astro.
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
Lie to your character by saying the house loan is wayy more than it actually is.
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
Maybe for a little while, before she gets assassinated by some nutcase.
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
Resetti! LOL
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
...I don't know. It's addicting?
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
Trying to make money. Bleck.
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
No. Only a villager I hate. I'm avoiding him right now, he's planned to move out Thursday.
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
Limberg (he's moving hurray).
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
the Cafe already!!! And Shampoodle's!!!
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Sydney because she is so sweet!
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Quillson. He is rude, tries to demand stuff off me, offers me terrible stuff for expensive items I have...ugh. He's irritating too.
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*
My hair and eyes are basic...you know, the short brown hair and hazel (?) eyes. I'm going to change it to blond, chin length hair and blue eyes once I get those features unlocked.


----------



## toastia (Jan 14, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*Just cause.*
 2: Who is your favorite current villager?*Definitely Kyle.*
 3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*CESAR FOR HILARY'S DUFF SAKE*
 4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*Bella because I like mice.*
 5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *DJ KK*
 6: Who or what truly runs your town?*Pictures xD I'll do anything for my villagers.*
 7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*K.K Dixie*
 8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*K.K. Sonata*
 9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*A peppy rabbit.*
 10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*Because I read a review and I wanted to try it out *
 11: What is your nickname in the game?*Prin*
 12: What is a random fact about your town?*I have hybrids everywhere.*
 13: Do you time travel?*NU*
 14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*Racoons other than Tom Nook and Timmy and Tommy*
 15: Favorite island tour?*Tuna Kahuna*
 16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*2-3 hours, I tend to keep it open when doing other stuff.*
 17: When is your character's birthday?*My real birthday.*
 18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*PURPLE ROSES*
 19: What town project is your favorite?*POLICE STATION*
 20: What town project do you hate the most?*oil drill I think its called*
 21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*Make it easier to get pictures of villagers.*
 22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*Spunky. Awesome. CRAYCRAY*
 23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*Inviting Vic into to town through the campsite*
 24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*Fishing*
 25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*Dem T kids.*
 26: What furniture series do you like the most?*Ice*
 27: What furniture series do you like the least?*Sweets*
 28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*Swindle you*
 29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*#SheShould*
 30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*I think Tortimer should have stayed. Depending*
 31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*All of it.*
 32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*The fact you cant pick your villagers.*
 33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*None of my villagers have ever moved out. I would get their pictures before I did that.*
 34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*Vic*
 35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*BELLS FUR DAYZ*
 36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*Kyle, just because he's a smug villager and he flirts occasionally, pretty funny.*
 37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*Cesar, because he's just so darn grumpy and stuck up.*
 38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *DJ cap, Pacifier, Big Bro's Tee, blue pants, and Santa boots.*


----------



## twerkstrider (Jan 14, 2014)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?* my character is called florence because i was listening to "florence + the machine" at the time and my town is 'swagtown' because i apparently like to make bad choices in life.
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?* fang!!
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?* lyman \m/
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?* robin because she was my first bff in wild world ;u;
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?* kiCKS..... or gracie
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?* the flower overlords
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?* k.k. marathon!!
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?* k.k. dirge scares the patooties out of me
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?* a peppy pony or a UNICORN....
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?* started in 2005 because the game looked cute
*11: What is your nickname in the game?* hun (by pecan), june bug (by fang), big F (thanks melba)
*12: What is a random fact about your town?* _*whispers* i don't know what i'm doing......_
*13: Do you time travel?* heckie ye
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?* wombats!!!
*15: Favorite island tour?* flower tour uvu
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?* on average, maybe 2-3 hours??
*17: When is your character's birthday?* 26/11 which is mine irl!!
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?* pink cosmos
*19: What town project is your favorite?* fairytale bridge ;q;
*20: What town project do you hate the most?* not a fan of the standee/cut-out boards
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?* expand able sisters sobs i love clothes
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?* bad-ass mutha
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?* mY TOWN NAME
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?* bug hunting!!
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.* i don't really "dislike" as much as i just don't really care for isabelle that much
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?* lovely
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?* raaanch
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?* i'd make HIM wear the ugly uniform and do chores for me
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?* nooo she's too timid ;q;
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?* punchy
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?* the customisation and my villagers!
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?* there's not a lot to do once u've gone and caught all the fish and bugs.......
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?* chRISSY..... *never mind i'll find / someone like yoooooou*
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?* MOOSE wtf 
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?* to transform into a bear
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?* pudge, maple and truffles because they were my first villagers i ever talked to and they have a special place in my heart aaaaa
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?* i don't think i have one.... they're all wonderful in their own way ;u;
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):* orange hair-bow wig, brown eyes, bandaid and bandage on face, summer sailor outfit and brown pumps


----------



## juneau (Jan 14, 2014)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*

My character is Karen, which is my own name. 
My town name is Mordor though, I really wish I could change it to something more original.  Initially, when I got the game, I didn't think I'd be this into it, so I just used the first silly thing that popped into mind lol.

*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*

I really don't have one, I just like (almost) all the villagers in my town.

*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*

PANCETTI, WHY WON'T YOU LEAVE
damn streetpass move in.

*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*

Right now, I'm looking to replace Kabuki with Fang, because I want another cranky, but I just don't like Kabuki that much.

*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*

That is an uncomfortable question, lol. Even if they were not pixels, they are all animal-people.

*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*

I do..?

*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*

Stale Cupcakes. c:

*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*

I think it's Hypno K.K.? It's not bad or anything, Aika Village just make it super creepy to me, haha.

*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*

I think I'd be a normal. Not sure about the species.

*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*

I first played the original on GameCube - my brother's friend lent him the game and it wasn't really his kind of game, but being a little girl and all, I thought it was a cute and fun game, and I've played every AC game since.

*11: What is your nickname in the game?*

I have a few, Rosie calls me "honeybun", Mira calls me "buddy", and the rest call me "boss", "bis boss" or "bosslady".

*12: What is a random fact about your town?*

NICK CAGE IS MY FLAAG

*13: Do you time travel?*

Yup. I don't care what anyone says, but the discovery of time travel was the best thing that happened in my (AC) life. I never did it in the past games, only NL. I missed so muuuch.

*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*

..platypus. As long as they don't ugly it up.

*15: Favorite island tour?*

Hammertime! Lots of medals tharr.

*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*

Really don't know. ^^" Depends on the day, I guess.

*17: When is your character's birthday?*

Same as mine, June 20th.

*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*

Roses, I don't want any other flowers in my town.

*19: What town project is your favorite?*

Picnic blanket!

*20: What town project do you hate the most?*

Pile of pipes, I guess?

*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*

Not sure if it exists of not - if it does I can't find it, but I think a chat log would be helpful. I know there's one for best friends, but even in normal visits, we should have a chat log.

*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*

Woman (of) few words.

*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*

Dat town name

*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*

Bug hunting, of the three.

*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*

Phyllis is a meanie. :c

*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*

Sweets. <3 Still waiting for a trader to get back to me, can't wait to use it in my home.

*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*

Mermaid series, don't know why so many people like it. It's so gaudy and ugly.

*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*

Give me my third floor

*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*

But she doesn't like confrontation

*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*

Tom Nook, duh

*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*

It's so laidback and chill, you can play at any pace. c:

*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*

The whole villager friendship thing sucks. The nicer you are to someone the more they want to move, why
stahp it guys, we should all just stay in Mordor and be happy. Let me TT in peace.

*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*

I was shocked when Shep moved - I didn't love him, but he's a cool guy.

*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*

PANCETTI WHY WON'T YOU LEAVE

*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*

For Pancetti to move

*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*

Still don't have onee

*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*

PANCETTIII nah, just wish she'd move. 

*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*

Like the one in my sig, but I changed the hair and eyecolor, so she has black hair and blue eyes. Her outfit is similar, but I'm wearing the blue pompom hat now and a matching blue sweater.


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Jan 14, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *I named her Mako, because that was the first name that came up to mind. I named my town Sonata because I wanted my flag to have a treble clef in it.. haa.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?  *EUGENE*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *I don't think I have one.. *
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *Eugene, because I rarely see him, and sometimes he gets auto-voided when people are cycling. He also reminds me of my favourite book. Or T-Bone. You'll see why later.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *The first person I thought of after reading this was Digby, so I guess that's my answer.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *Shrunk runs everything. Shrunk is eternal.*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *Hypno K.K or K.K Song. Well, I only like Hypno K.K when it's played live.*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *I haven't heard a lot of his songs, so I don't know.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *I would probably be a lazy or cranky squirrel. I don't care if both are meant for male villagers, I'm certainly both!*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *I started playing Animal Crossing on January 2nd, 2014. I've always wanted Animal crossing as a kid, but never got any of the games in the past. My first AC game is New Leaf.*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *Kiddo, Lamb, Sweet-M, Hun (which kinda disturbs me because Walt calls me that now days after Annalise told me the nickname..) all my villagers call me different things.*
12: What is a random fact about your town? *Uhh.. I don't have the cafe yet. Is that a fact?*
13: Do you time travel? *Sadly, yes. *
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *A lazy cub named Soda, is brown with peach circles on his body, he would be wearing a kanji shirt, and his catchphrase is "fizzy".*
15: Favorite island tour? *the Balloon popping ones.*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *I honestly don't know.*
17: When is your character's birthday? *March 7th.*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *Lilies or carnations.*
19: What town project is your favorite?* The custom-design sign, I build a couple of them in one place, draw my former villagers, then put them on the signs. I'm not quite done doing that, though..*
20: What town project do you hate the most? *I don't have a lot of projects, so I don't know.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *To remove grass deterioration, and a device that makes paths for you.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *Quiet, silly and romantic.*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *Time traveling to 2015, finding that my favourite villager has left.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *Bug hunting, I do it all the time on the island.*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *All of them are great! I know some people who hate Katie, but there's a tag on tumblr with people who have her mother, or who has Katie.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most? *Regal or polka dot.*
27: What furniture series do you like the least? *Balloon..*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *Owning all the shops in main street maybe?*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *yES*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *ISABELLE.. or Torteimer.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?* Villager friendships. <3*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *Grass deterioration.*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *Shep was the one who moved out on 2015.. but he's hanging around at main street right now, so I'm kinda happy.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *Nate or Truffles, but I grew on them and I realized that they're actually really cute.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *For T-Bone to move back in. When I started the game the first time, I picked the wrong answers and wanted to restart, but I wanted to see what villagers I had. T-Bone was there. when I got the questions correct, T-Bone was there again. T-Bone was basically my starter animal twice. He moved out, sadly, but still hangs around in Main Street with Shep.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *No one, really. Maybe Pango, based on chuggaaconroy's videos.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *She has black bobbed hair and grey blue eyes. She wears a blue backwards cap, a kanji shirt, formal pants and blue wrestling shoes. She also holds an axe around often. It just looks cool.*


----------



## canadasquare (Jan 14, 2014)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
     I named my character Brie since its shorter than Brieanna (real name) Town because I bought the game in Shorthill, NJ even though I live in Delaware
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
     Camofrog
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
     Lolly
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
     Fauna, I've been looking for her for ages. Also Ruby and the rest of my dreamies 
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
     Tom Nook, so I wouldn't have to pay rent
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
     The fruit trees
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
     K.K Dixie
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
     K.K Western (idk really)
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
     Cranky frog or lazy cat (A girl cranky, oops)
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
     Got City Folk for Christmas and loved it, when City Folk first came out. Then I got Wild World
*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
     Lamb and Wonder B
*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
     Native fruit is Peaches
*13: Do you time travel?*
     Only to tt a villager out
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
     Beavers, if that doesn't count then bats
*15: Favorite island tour?*
     Hide and Seek with other villagers
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
     1-5 hours
*17: When is your character's birthday?*
     March 1
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
     Roses
*19: What town project is your favorite?*
     Picnic or log bench
*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
     Cube sculpture
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
     The ability to pick when you want your villagers to move (like kick them out), or be able to hold more villagers
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
     Bell-pincher, Social-Butterfly, and Tree-Hugger
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
     Time traveling, still do it though :/
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving*?
     Bug hunting
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
     The Hippos, idk kinda freak me out
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
     Alpine
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
     Green
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *
     Strip
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
     Who run da world? Girls. Yes
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
     Isabelle
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
     That you're mayor
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
     That there isn't more room for villagers
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
     No, at least not unexpectedly. I'm waiting for lol 
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
     Beardo
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
     Bells, Fauna, Ruby
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
     Camofrog, cause hes my bby
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
     Opal, had her before I reset. -.- Idk man, just ugh
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc.)*
Top hat, beaded shirt, Explorer pants


----------



## Anya (Jan 15, 2014)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*

I named my character Anya because it's a nickname of mine. c: And my town is called Berry, because it was literally the first thing that popped into my mind when I was creating it. ^^;

*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*

Uhh, Gruff. xD I think he's the best cranky, IMO.

*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*

...Paula. I don't really know why, but I like her less than I did. D:

*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*

Genji or Willow, because they're adorable. <33

*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*

Tom Nook, totes.

*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*

Me, 'cause I'm the mayor. c: No you don't, Isabelle

*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*

I don't know, haven't listened to enough, but maybe Disco?

*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*

Don't know. ^^;

*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*

Normal/uchi cat. c:

*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*

I started playing a little over a month ago. And because there was a lot of hype on Tumblr about it, and my friend got it, and then I just really wanted the game. xD 

*11: What is your nickname in the game?*

I've got people calling me Ms. A, cookie, and now champ is catching on. -w-

*12: What is a random fact about your town?*

I hate my flag, yet I have no clue how to redo it properly. ;-;

*13: Do you time travel?*

I have, once, and neeeever again.

*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*

Ummm... chinchillas, 'cause they're adorable. c:

*15: Favorite island tour?*

The gem rock one, 'cause it's easy. xD

*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*

Like... 2-4 hours a day. My 3DS says 1.5 average but it lies.

*17: When is your character's birthday?*

The same as mine, Dec. 10. c:

*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*

Roses. ^^

*19: What town project is your favorite?*

I like the main street additions, the campsite, etc.

*20: What town project do you hate the most?*

The weirder ones, like the pile of pipes and the giant boot. Like...wat?

*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*

The ability to control where a villager moves. >:v

*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*

Ummm... Popular (with my villagers), indecisive (can never decide what to wear ;A; ), and I'd say a pushover, 'cause I almost never say no to my villagers. ^^;

*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*
That one time I TT'd. I was trying to go back two hours to reopen the shops, but I didn't change the date, and accidentally went a day forward, tried to go back and forgot to change it from AM to PM, then screwed up once more before I fixed the damn time. Thankfully I stopped someone from moving out, but so many flowers wilted... >:C

*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*

Fishing. ^^ (I really don't like diving...)

*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*

Redd. Stahp selling me fake art. >:C (And I don't dislike Leif, but he's really creepy to me...)

*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*

Umm...I dunno. Roccoco, Princess?

*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*

Mario set, tbh.

*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*

Continue to smooth-talk poor little citizens out of their bells. D;

*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*

Naaaaah.

*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*

I really have no idea.

*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*

The huge selection of villagers and the shops. c:

*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*

The small town space and the limited building areas...

*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*

Nope, stopped that.

*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*

Erm...Chops. I like the smug personality, though.

*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*

My villager's pictures. Plz.

*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*

I have no clue yet, but I've got my eye on a few that I want. ^^

*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*

I don't know, but probably Al. If he moved in, I'd be so tempted to reset...

*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*







xD (Still need to change my eye colour)


----------



## Jake (Jan 15, 2014)

[size=-2]*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
because i liked the name

*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
RICKY

*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
Frita

*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
Idk

*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
None, that's creepy

*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
Me?

*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
None in particular

*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
Same as aboce

*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
Beaver and smug

*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
'06 or '07 coz i just did

*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
Diva B

*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
It's cute

*13: Do you time travel?*
No

*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
Bats probably 'cause I think they'd be cute

*15: Favorite island tour?*
Never go to the island so idno

*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
At least 1 hour/day

*17: When is your character's birthday?*
Oct. 27

*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
white carnation

*19: What town project is your favorite?*
windmill

*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
oil rig like wtf??

*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
idk

*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
i d k

*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
no it's a video game why does it matter

*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
bug

*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
no

*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
idk

*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
idk

*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
nothing. thats why he makes you give him money 'cause he is too lazy to do anything

*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
no

*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
no one

*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
id

*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
idk

*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
no, pixels can be replaced

*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
none

*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
nothing

*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
ricky

*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
idk do not discriminate

*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*
i can't remember

 ◡‿◡ ♡◡‿◡ ♡◡‿◡ ♡​[/size]


----------



## CatherineOfUtopia (Jan 15, 2014)

Moon said:


> Saw this on tumblr. (figures)
> Copy, paste, and put your answers next to each question! I recommended bolding your answers, so you can distinguish them from the questions.
> 
> 1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?- My name, and Utopia because its a heavenly place!
> ...


- Link! And my hair is purple currently xD


----------



## EikoPanda (Jan 15, 2014)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
Named my character Eiko after my favorite FFIX character as well as my nickname. Named my town Duskwood after the area in World of Warcraft :3 my fianc? was the one that suggested it when I asked him so I named it that.
*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
My favorite current villager is Wendy, but soon to be Muffy when she moves in :3

*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
Maelle :/ she needs to go

*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
Muffy! Though she will be moving in soon :3

*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
Honestly none ._.
*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
Me! 

*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
K.K. Sonata

*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
Can't think of one right now.

*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
Either a panda or sheep :3 and I'd be either peppy or uchi.

*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
I actually just recently started playing animal crossing. I always wanted to play an animal crossing game and so my friend let me play animal crossing city folk and that's when I first played any animal crossing game and I absolutely loved it :3 New Leaf is the first animal crossing game I own.

*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
Button, Doll, Panda

*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
My town tune is the Song of Storms :3

*13: Do you time travel?*
Only sometimes.

*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
Foxes

*15: Favorite island tour?*
Fossil Hunting

*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
A few hours I don't know really depends on the day and what there is to do.
*
17: When is your character's birthday?*
The same as mine :3 November 21st

*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
Black Roses
*
19: What town project is your favorite?*
Don't really have one.

*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
All the jock projects :/ I don't like them.

*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
To be able to pick the spot where your villagers move in :/

*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
Cute, Clumsy, Kind

*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
No

*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
Bug hunting

*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
Not really.

*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
Rococo Series <3

*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
Sloppy Series

*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
Anything I bet ._.

*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
Of course :3

*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
Rover

*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
Everything except two things

*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
Not being able to pick the spot where your villager moves in and how you can't place public works projects close to eachother >.<

*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
This happened to me yesterday :c Diana moved out and didn't tell me.

*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
None so far

*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
To have all my dreamies so I can remodel my town right with everything where I want it to go.

*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Muffy! <3 I just love her gothic lolita appearance and her house.

*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Don't really have one.

*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*


----------



## Brendino (Jan 15, 2014)

Decided to redo this since I'm not living in the same town anymore, and a few of my preferences have changed. Some answers though, will be the same. (Original)



Spoiler



*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
I named my character after myself (Brendan), and my town is a stylised play on the word redo crossed with the name of Rideau Canal (Rideaux).

*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
Maple and Pashmina are my favorite two village residents.

*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
I guess Camofrog, but he's really just the lowest common denominator.

*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
I don't have any smug or lazy villagers right now, so Beau and Kidd would be at the top of my list right now.

*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
Eh, Sable, I guess? She seems nice once you get to know her.

*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
Much like my original town, this one still has no real sense of direction.

*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
Lucky K.K.

*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
I haven?t heard enough of them to have a least favorite yet. I either like a song, or just feel meh about it.

*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
I think I?d like to be a lazy koala, just like Ozzie.

*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
I started with New Leaf shortly after it came out, since I really had no games for my 3DS at that point.

*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
A lot of the female villagers have started calling me hun, though I still see B and Bren as well.

*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
I've held off on making paths until I have 10 villagers in town, though because of move-ins/outs, I've only had 10 villagers in town once, and it was for just one day.

*13: Do you time travel?*
No, but my town is purposely nine hours behind the real time.

*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
We already have a giraffe in Gracie, but I?d love to see actual villagers that could be giraffes, too. In fact, I'd love to see sloths, hedgehogs and owls become normal villagers, too.

*15: Favorite island tour?*
Probably the Fossil Hunting tours

*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
Anywhere from 15-30 minutes a day, depending on what I'm doing.

*17: When is your character's birthday?*
January 9

*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
Just grew some hybrid black roses, which look really nice.

*19: What town project is your favorite?*
Still love my police station, but it would be the lighthouse if I didn't decide to place the campsite in a perfect spot for it.

*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
Any useless ones that villagers propose like traffic signs.

*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
More and more frequent mini-games (hide-and-seek, etc.). I also seem to recall hearing that you could play retro games within previous versions of Animal Crossing, so I?d love to see that make a return.

*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
Fossil-hunting leader.

*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
Can I regret not trying harder to get my save file restored after it corrupted? Other than that, not too much that I can think of.

*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
Probably bug hunting, even though I?ve caught everything I can at this point.
*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
Phyllis, I guess, since she always seems to be in a sour mood.

*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
I liked my modified simple Modern Wood series. Don't care for the wallpaper or TV, but love everything else.

*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
The balloon furniture, probably.

*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
I think the real question is what wouldn?t he do for bells?

*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
No, but she already rules the village (let?s face it- we aren?t much more than a symbolic leader).

*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
Isabelle. I think she might?ve changed her mind last minute though, which is why the first person to step off the train is pronounced mayor (yet, she?s still the one basically running the show).
*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
It?s simple, and there?s always something to do every day.

*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
There's no real goal, and it lacks things like mini-games (aside from the island) which would always liven things up.

*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
In my original town, Hugh. More recently (as in 2 days ago), Ankha decided to move out without warning. She was one of my three favorite villagers and one of my original 5, so it was tough to see her go like that. She's also the only villager I received a picture from, and she even sent me another one in the mail after she moved out.

*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
In my original town, Harry. Not only was he ugly, but he kept wearing all my custom clothes and tried to rip me off on every single trade. In this town, I'd go with Gloria. It didn't help that she lived right where I wanted my police station, and she'd always say she was moving and then change her mind. Glad she finally left last month.

*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
To fill up my town with my 10 permanent villagers so I can finally work on paths and all the PWPs I want.

*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Mira from my original town (always dropped by my house, gave me gifts and had a pretty cool house). In my current town, it's Maple for basically the same reasons.

*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Harry and Gloria, for the same reasons I stated in #34

*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*
This is the most recent picture I have of my villager, taken after Ankha moved out.


----------



## teanigami (Jan 15, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? 
*My character is my real name (Olivia) and I named my town Fiji because it sounds cool. In CF it's Bolivia (figures) and in WW I just restarted to Henesys, because I used to play MapleStory a lot and I still have fond memories.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? 
*BOB*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? 
*Harry (and he's moving)*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? 
*Olivia, because I have Bob now (what more could I ask for) and I want to see what happens when we have the same name.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? 
*I can't choose because none of them are humans >.>*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? 
*I do.. no one else does ANYTHING except water flowers and shake trees.*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*K.K. Ragtime because it plays in Bob's house and it was already my favorite XD*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*Imperial K.K., I dunno why.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*Well I'm stuck being a cat. If I could choose, I would want to be a lazy octopus.*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*A loooong time ago I played the GC version and I really liked it, but I didn't have it. Then a long time after that I got CF and played for years because I fell in love with the style of play (relaxing, play how you want). I would consider CF my first real animal crossing experience because I own the game.*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Mainly O Puff.. it spread*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*My flag features Lumpy Space Princess and the pattern is called What the Lump..*
13: Do you time travel?
*I used to in CF, but I don't in NL.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Sloths.*
15: Favorite island tour?
*The harder scavenger hunts, because they're not hard and you get lots of medals.*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*At least an hour or so.*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*My birthday, October 12th.*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Lilies I guess.*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*I don't have a favorite yet.*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*The idea of having a tire swing makes no sense to me. o.o*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*The ability to store patterns in an extra set of pockets.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Creepy, stalker, rich*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*Yelled at Walker through the megaphone. :c*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Fishing*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Kapp'n has always bothered me.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Mush and gorgeous*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Western*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Gorge himself with old fruit when no one's looking.*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*Nope*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Bob*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*Stacking fruit*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*Shop owners STILL follow you around...*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Not yet in NL*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Harry*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*My ideal town I guess*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Bob, he just is. Everything he says is my favorite.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*I don't really have a least.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*Geisha wig, kimono, jester's mask. XD*


----------



## maybedeathisagift (Jan 16, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
it's my name

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
marina

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
charlise

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
bob he was my GC sweetheart

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
kicks

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
chance

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
n/a

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
n/a

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
snooty horse

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
received the GC version for christmas as a child

11: What is your nickname in the game?
Sav

12: What is a random fact about your town?
it lacks pwps

13: Do you time travel?
once

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
snakes maybe

15: Favorite island tour?
anything fish

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
1 hour

17: When is your character's birthday?
my birthday

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
pink rose

19: What town project is your favourite?
campsite

20: What town project do you hate the most?
so many

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
bigger bag

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
weird collector selfish

23: Have you ever done something you are ashamed of or regret in this game?
maybe tting 

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
diving

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
leif he freaks me out

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
mermaid

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
idk

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
anything

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
no

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
isabelle

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
nothing is trying to kill me

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
too slow sometimes

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
no

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
moose

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
something surprising to happen

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
bob cause i had him as a kid

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
idk a lot of them suck

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
varia set


----------



## pupcake (Jan 16, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *I don't really know*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *Sprinkle*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *Iggly*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*Eugene bc #1 dreamie*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *Maybe Lyle*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *me the mayor*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *k.k. synth*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *idk i don't have one*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *snooty frog*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *i was bored, i always played it as a kid*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *Lydia*
12: What is a random fact about your town? *It's named Potato yet I have no clue why*
13: Do you time travel? *yes*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *OTTEROTTEROTTER*
15: Favorite island tour? *gem hunting/rock smashing*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *2 hours when not TTing*
17: When is your character's birthday? *August 24th*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *pansies*
19: What town project is your favorite? *hot spring*
20: What town project do you hate the most? *that boot chair thing*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *more villagers*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *fashionable, sarcastic, cute*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *not really*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *diving*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *no..*
26: What furniture series do you like the most? *sweets*
27: What furniture series do you like the least? *balloon*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *anything*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *yes*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *Isabelle*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *um everything*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *bad house placements*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *yes, but I needed room for dreamies*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *Moose*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *good paths*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Eugene, he is awesome*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *don't have one*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*Short white hair, green eyes, and currently the christmas tree dress*


----------



## sweaterpixels (Jan 16, 2014)

Spoiler



1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? I named my character the same as myself (Miranda) and the town name of Shibuya came from the actual Shibuya in Japan, also it was used in The World Ends With You
2: Who is your favorite current villager? Kabuki
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? Savannah
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? Maybe Gladys because I want a Zen-themed town and characters with houses like her or Kabuki would be most appreciated
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? Uhhuhhuh maybe KK
6: Who or what truly runs your town? The cute villagers and how happy they are to see me and that they depend on me u//u
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? Maybe Rockin' K.K.
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? uuhuh I don't too many so I can't answer that
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? I actually took a test for that and I would be a lazy cat
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? I started playing WW because I saw screenshots and stuff online so I was like hey okey. It was alright and now that I have NL I really like it
11: What is your nickname in the game? 1st game, it was Sweet-M, 2nd town was dearie, and they haven't given me a nickname yet
12: What is a random fact about your town? The windows and symbol on the train station is brown
13: Do you time travel? I did in my first game but only because I didn't get a birthday celebration because I started on my birthday
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? maybe beavers..
15: Favorite island tour? labyrinth and flower planting
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? not very much but when I get my own 3DS I'll play a lot more
17: When is your character's birthday? December 20, which is the same as Isabelle's. I swear I didn't mean it, it's my actual birthday
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? white rose
19: What town project is your favorite? maybe lampposts or the Roost
20: What town project do you hate the most? yellow benches
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? maybe to put flowers into bunches of up to nine
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? warm, clumsy, and pretty
23: Have you ever done something you are ashamed of or regret in this game? whenever I delete my town, its sad when Isabelle says I hope we can meet again someday, somewhere!,,
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? maybe fishing
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. no, not really
26: What furniture series do you like the most? rococo seems okay
27: What furniture series do you like the least? maybe sloppy I guess
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? uuh
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? she'd be the secretary of the ruler of the world
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? Villager from SSB
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? everything
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? nothing
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? Elmer
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? Croque
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? any villager with a Japanese/Zen house
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? maybe Stitches or i dont know, lots are cute
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? like any frog (except lily), rhino, bull, crocodile, etc etc because I dont really like how they look
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): bottom eyelashes, brown hair with two pigtails (dont have shampoodles yet) same shoes and socks, blue glasses, grandpa hat, blue eyes, some shirt I got from Kabuki


----------



## AddyShmaddy (Jan 16, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *Well, Addy is my name, and Hamper is my dreamscape!*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *i have so many! i  really love zucker*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *probably cranston, savannah, or phoebe. i don't hate them i just dont really favor them *
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *frita, because she's so cute!!!*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *jack the czar of halloween, if i could >///< hes so cute i like him a lot he makes me blush i love him ok*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *i do because i am the king*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *space kk! or adventure kk!*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *uhh there's a lot i could list*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *idk probably either smug or normal*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *i started back in 2001, when my mom started playing it!*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *banimal bossing, animal cross*
12: What is a random fact about your town? *there's tons of frikken junk there because im out of room*
13: Do you time travel?*yeah*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *sloths!!*
15: Favorite island tour? *balloon popping tour!*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *it depends on how i feel and if i feel like leveling up my pokemon*
17: When is your character's birthday? *3 sept, like mine*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *roses*
19: What town project is your favorite? *the bus stop, the log, and all the thing that look like the villagers made them!*
20: What town project do you hate the most? *the illuminated things and the signs and stuff*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *treat baskets!! and tool stuff*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *lame frikken loser*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *no*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *i usually dont like diving because its time consuming and you cant look into your pockets, but the others just depend on my mood and the waether*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *i cant think of anything in particular*
26: What furniture series do you like the most? *i love the princess series!!*
27: What furniture series do you like the least? *idk, a lot of them*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *what am i supposed to say to this*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *idk*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *idk probably some loser*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *all the stuff you can do!! and the new characters and the fact that i can play it on the toilet!! everything is so rad!!*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *we cant change our skintone or be gender-neutral! i mean, we can, but i kinda want to be referred to as 'they'*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *deirdre ;_; my daughter i miss her a lot*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *beardo, but he's a real sweetheart*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *a soda display from the 7-11 display! and the princess set and a crown*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *this is a hard question*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *this is also a hard question*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *rad*


----------



## Tenyu (Jan 17, 2014)

Spoiler



*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
	My character has the same name as me. I chose my town name by pulling a random last name off of a Wikipedia page.
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
	Gwen. Let’s get real.
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
	Julian. I didn’t want him in the first place. I agreed to hold him for someone, but she doesn’t want him anymore, and he just won’t leave.
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
	Twiggy. She’s colorful, aesthetically pleasing, and would fit the theme of my town perfectly.
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
	I think I’d have to become a monk.
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
	Me.
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
	K.K. Bazaar, K.K. Oasis, K.K. Groove, K.K. Cruisin’, Se?or K.K., K.K. Bossa. Hard to choose.
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
	K.K. Rock, Stale Cupcakes, Bubblegum K.K., Marine Song 2001, K.K. Adventure. Terrible, all of them.
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
	A monkey, or maybe an elephant. A trunkey? That could totally be a thing. I’m most like an uchi, but I’m a man. Oops.
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
	Back in ’02, when ACGC first came out. My dad just bought it, I’m not sure why. 
*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
	I play in French, so all my nicknames are in French. Some gems include “machin,” “le crabe,” “microbe,” “ma p?che,” and “sapajou.”
*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
        Three out of five of my initial residents were various species of bird (they also happened to be the three to greet me with Isabelle at the station). Since then, two more birdfolk have moved in so that now I have every species of bird represented in my town except plain old, generic birds (this is where I'd like Twiggy to come in).
*13: Do you time travel?*
	Only in increments of a couple hours. I don’t like to play when all of my villagers aren’t awake.
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
	Echidnas.
*15: Favorite island tour?*
	Umm…no? I can’t remember the last time I did any of them. The island sucks.
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
	An hour.
*17: When is your character's birthday?*
	March 6. Mine.
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
	Orange pansies.
*19: What town project is your favorite?*
	The hot spring, the zen garden, the zen bell.
*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
	The park clock. I don’t even wanna talk about it.
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
        Change up the music in the museum. Recycling that disgusting monstrosity of a theme from ACWW is disgraceful. Could we also just prohibit our villagers from setting foot in the museum? I want to see your beautiful faces around town!
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
	Better than yours.
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
	I’ve thought up some bodacious town names since I started playing, but I’m not gonna reset just over that.
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
	Fishing, fo sho.
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
	Saharah, because she always does a pathetic job redoing my floors and walls. Never gives me anything exclusive or worth the money. I also think Digby and Isabelle are errrrrgly – but they can’t really help it, right?
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
	I like musical instruments and house plants.
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
	That tacky, unholy, godawful 7-11 DLC set. Blech, why the heck would anyone want it?
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
	What wouldn’t Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
	No, too friendly.
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
	My original eponymous character in my first ACGC town. Ooooooohhh, spoooky!
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
	The charm.
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
	Town is too small, ten villagers per town is too few.
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
	Not in ACNL, no. No has moved out of my ACNL town.
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
	All of my villagers are gorgeous.
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
	For my villagers to request public works projects I actually want to build.
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
	I love everyone I don’t dislike.
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
	I dislike everyone I don’t love.
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..)*
        Hair and clothes aren't constant, but I always look killer. I have dis face:


----------



## OnAvance (Jan 20, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
I named my character Tauriel because I love Lord of the Rings/The Hobbit and I don't like using my name (Steph). And I named my town Hydra after Hydra Island from the show Lost 
2: Who is your favorite current villager? i have so many! 
Tutu <3
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? 
Probably Chester, since he's moving in like 5 days. I don't really care for Chadder, either
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? 
Goldie, she has always been my favorite. Julian sounds pretty cool too
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? 
Ummm hmmm, Pete is adorable. And Kicks I suppose
6: Who or what truly runs your town? 
It's always secretly Tom Nook.
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? 
Marine Song 2001 >->
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? 
Hypno K.K. man
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
uchi or lazy cat
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? 
When I got a DS for the first time, I probably saw a preview or something for animal crossing WW and thought it looked really cute, also I suck at normal video games so I was always looking for unconventional games lol
11: What is your nickname in the game? 
dearie, and Legolass lol
12: What is a random fact about your town?
ummm I don't want it to look all cute like some other towns. I want it to look like a nice stately village
13: Do you time travel?
noo, I might if I miss something important but I don't like going forward in time
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? 
sloths!! (I second this  )
15: Favorite island tour? 
balloon popping tour! (I second this again)
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? 
If I'm free like it's the weekend or something I'll spend almost all day on it lol but if it's a day I'm busy I try to squeeze in enough time to do my daily tasks
17: When is your character's birthday? 
March 31st
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? 
roses
19: What town project is your favorite? 
I don't have a lot of them yet, but the fountains and lamp posts are pretty and I really want the brown brick bridges
20: What town project do you hate the most? 
totem pole, torch, sign stuff
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
something like a tool basket so your tools don't take up space in your pockets!! and more villager interactivity and paths implemented into the game better (villagers will follow them, more pattern space etc)
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? 
me, cute, fab
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? 
when i first started this town I time travelled to skip all the waiting i guess but I dont really regret it because I experienced it once anyways
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? 
i like fossil hunting the best though it's easy but i always look forward to digging my fossils every day lol but bug catching brings in the bells
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
Labelle I suppose 
26: What furniture series do you like the most? 
i like cabana and minimalist 
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
probably most lol i dont really like the princess/mermaid/sweets look
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
prob sell his nephews idek
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? 
i feel like she'd be very stressed but she has the attitude so sure
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? 
some nerd
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
i love customizing the town omg and everything is so pretty 
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? 
it has taken over my life also yeah some things are slow-paced but that's what makes the game interesting and long-lasting
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
not really yet
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
quillson but he was also adorable at the same time
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
my town to be majestic
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? 
i just love goldie idek
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? 
bree had attitude in WW
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): 
big brown eyes, brown hair, snow boots, shearling jacket w jeans


----------



## cIementine (Jan 20, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? Cause it's my name, and my name is awesome. 
2: Who is your favorite current villager? Fauna for life man <3
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? Chops, chops, I hate you chops.
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? Beau because I lost him in my recent town and I loved him.
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? Digby, cause Isabelle would never speak to me again.
6: Who or what truly runs your town? Queen Fauna
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? Either Bubblegum K.K or K.K stroll
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? Idk really
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? A normal deer
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? June 15th, 2013 and I started it because I love the idea.
11: What is your nickname in the game? None, but it was 'Pop-star' before Rosie moved. 
12: What is a random fact about your town? I reset it for the 365 day challenge
13: Do you time travel? Yeah, so I failed the 365 day challenge already.
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? Alpacas
15: Favorite island tour? Hammer tour
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? Probably 2-4 hours
17: When is your character's birthday? 20/12
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? Carnations
19: What town project is your favorite? Probably the cafe or the picnic blanket
20: What town project do you hate the most? Trash can, it defeats the point of retail
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? Alpacas 
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? Super duper awesome
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? Time travelling
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? Diving
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. Isabelle cause she's my slave
26: What furniture series do you like the most? Sloppy or Princess
27: What furniture series do you like the least? Kiddie
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? Things people shouldn't discuss
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? No.
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? Fauna duh
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? Fauna, duh
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? Chops
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? Ehem... RIP Diana, Beau, Rosie, Lolly, Fang, Molly, Merengue, Bill, Fauna, and O'hare
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? Chops Dx
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? Beau
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? FAUNA cause she's amazing
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Chops cause he's not a villager, he is ugly food
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): Hot, totally hot


----------



## JaeJae (Jan 20, 2014)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
Sunny; named after my favourite anime One Piece's ship!

*2: Who is your favorite current villager? i have so many! *
Ff I have to choose one.. Stitches!

*3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *
Tbh it would be Kid Cat. I'm into into jock villagers.

*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *
Roald. He's adorable!

*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *
Digby yo.

*6: Who or what truly runs your town? *
Dynamic duo - Jae & Isabelle

*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *
K.K. Stroll

*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *
I forgot the title.. it sounded like an Egypt song

*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
I want to be like Stitches :3

*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *
My Japanese friend recommended me. I started around June.

*11: What is your nickname in the game? *
J-bear...

*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
Too much free space in my map.

*13: Do you time travel?*
Yes.. unfortunately. I stopped tting already.

*15: Favorite island tour? *
Pro Bug hunt.

*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *
More than 8hours.

*17: When is your character's birthday? *
5th March, 2013.

*18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *
Purple roses~

*19: What town project is your favorite? *
Chair sculpture.

*20: What town project do you hate the most? *
All the signs.

*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
More cute villagers!

*22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *
attentive, caring, busy

*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *
Time travelling.

*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *
Diving!

*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
That purple pelican working in post office.

*26: What furniture series do you like the most? *
Egg series.

*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
Sleek.

*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
No idea.

*29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *
Sure.

*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *
Isabelle ._.

*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
Villagers!

*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *
I can't control villager's plot :<

*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
Nope!

*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
Diva :<

*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
ROALDDDDDD. or Genji.

*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *
Stitches. He's too adorable.

*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *
Harry. He looks dirty ._.

*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *
Sparkling blue eyes, always wearing a dress.

​


----------



## Kiracuils (Jan 20, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*My character's name is my first name in real life, Karen. My town was named after Marianas trench, both the band, and the actual real life trench in the ocean.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*That would be O'Hare, he's so cute and fabulous.*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Wart Jr.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Winnie*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Phyllis, she has the same personality I do in real life.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*I do, I mean who else would?*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*Stale Cupcakes*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*I don't have one.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*Probably a cranky deer.*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*I started playing in last November, I started because several of my other friends already had it and it looked like a lot of fun.*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*I don't have one yet. In my first town before I demolished it, they called me princess. xD*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*My trees are very organized.*
13: Do you time travel?
*Yes, I have been vigorously time traveling through the months from last November to the current day.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Pangolins, they're really cute.*
15: Favorite island tour?
*Elite Hammer Tour*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*About 2-3 hours.*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*July 9th*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Roses*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*I don't really know.*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*Don't know either.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*The ability to be able to change your face, also the ability to be able to change your character's skin tone without having to tan.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Cute, fashionable, cool.*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*Nope, not yet anyway.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*fishing*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*nope*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*I really love the Jingle series.*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*I think the astro series is prety ugly looking to be honest.*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Do we even want to go there...*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*I would love a world ruled by Isabelle.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Isabelle, she deserves it.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*How there's a wide variety of items and how you can customize your town.*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*How hard it is to get characters you hate to move out.*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Not yet.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Wart Jr.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*For my hated villagers to just LEAVE.*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*I don't really know.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Wart Jr., also Limberg.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*They have light brown colored hair, blue eyes, and they're wearing a school prep uniform with a crown and their shoes are mary janes.*​


----------



## Cariad (Jan 20, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*Because, I hint the world blue in all names of things I do and leaf, just cos. My character name is my real name.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*LILY!*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*I can't like ribbot so much.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Julian, he was my husband, but he moved in a tt accident.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*digby! He is so cute!*
6: Who or what truly runs your town.?
N.A.
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
Dunno
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
Dunno
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*i would be a frog and I would be normal or peppy*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*5 years today on acww*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*N Star*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*It is half pathed*
13: Do you time travel?
*Ocasionally, not so much now tho... Look above*.
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*we need dolphins! If they can get octopus to walk, they can get dolphins to walk!*
15: Favorite island tour?
*hammer*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*about 3 hours*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*15th jan*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Lily's and carnations look beautiful. I have a pink lily in my hair!*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*I like the well or the picnic blanket.*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*oil rig, what's the point?*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*a chosen time zone on the island*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*smiley, professional, tree-shaker*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*timetravelling*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*diving! It's new to the AC series*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
N.A
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*paulownia, alpine or ranch*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*princess*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*sell houses*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*oh yes! #voteforisabelle*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*rover. *
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*everything*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
N.A
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*only Julian*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*barold*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*choosing where animals live and who it is*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*lily, she was a starter in my first ever game!*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Dunno
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): look at siggie


----------



## Beary (Jan 20, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? - I like blue, so my town name is Sapphire, and Maddy is my name.
2: Who is your favorite current villager? - CHERI <3
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? - Rocket </3
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? - Willow. She is my dreamie ; o ;
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? - omg KICKS YES
6: Who or what truly runs your town? - Me.
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? - idk o_o
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? - idk o_o
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? - Bear, snooty
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? - On my birthday, because of ZackScott, lol
11: What is your nickname in the game? - Maddy
12: What is a random fact about your town? - It has grass.
13: Do you time travel? - Yes
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? - Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Turtles
15: Favorite island tour? - Labyrinth
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? - 3 hours?
17: When is your character's birthday? - 11/5
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? - Dandelion 
19: What town project is your favorite? - Illuminated heart
20: What town project do you hate the most? - none c:
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? - Dating
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? - very very awesome
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? - NOPE 
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? - Fishing
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. - nope
26: What furniture series do you like the most? - none
27: What furniture series do you like the least? - none
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? - twerk
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? - never
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? - Isabelle
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? - EVERYTHING 
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? - NOTHING
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? - CHERI </3
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? - Rocket
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? - A perfect town
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? - N/A
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? -  N/A
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): A girl.

THIS GOT REALLY BORING REALLY FAST


----------



## itzafennecfox (Jan 20, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
My character has my name, and my town is named after the Narnia series.
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
Cookie
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
Blanche
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
Whitney because she's one of my dreamies.
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
Um.. I've never thought of that before, not sure.
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
Villagers. Yes.
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
K.K. Metal
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
Hmm... I don't like K.K. Parade much.
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
Lazy or normal wolf
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
The series was around... 2005? Because my brother saw a commercial and wanted to get it, and let me play it.
11: What is your nickname in the game?
My character's name is Sarah, but the villagers have nicknamed me S-pop.
12: What is a random fact about your town?
I don't plot reset, so all my villagers are in random spots.
13: Do you time travel?
Sometimes, if I have the time and am bored.
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
Foxes.
15: Favorite island tour?
Hammer thing.
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
2 hours? Sometimes a bit less, but usually that or more.
17: When is your character's birthday?
Same as mine, October 9th.
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
Not sure. I like pansies.
19: What town project is your favorite?
Dream Suite.
20: What town project do you hate the most?
Trash can.
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
I heard an idea a little while ago about residential areas for the NPCs, I think that would be cool.
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
Bell-pinching loser.
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
Nahhh.
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
Fishing.
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
Nope, I think they're all at least fine.
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
Weeding Day and Sloppy.
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
Green.
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
Fight Bob. Bob would win.
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
Yes. Pure evil.
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
Hmm.. Isabelle?
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
Dream Suite!
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
Ugly villagers randomly moving in on your paths and flowers.
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
Yes. So crey.
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
Coach. Ew. Never again.
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
Whitney.
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Hmm... my favorite is Cookie because she's cute, but for a big backstory about a villager I like: Bob was in my GC town. Even after years of only occasionally logging on, he stayed. He was my brother's favorite villager. One day, my brother tried to use the game on the Wii... and the save corrupted. Bob was gone. So, I made it a goal to get him in this game. And I have him. Yay.
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Coach. He moved on my path and flowers. He's ugly. He's my least favorite villager personality. Ugh.
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
Face is 

Clothes are oval shades, birthday hat, pink party dress, white tights, and shearling boots.


----------



## sweetpj2278 (Jan 20, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? I am called Philippa (long story) from Minch (made up the name) 
2: Who is your favorite current villager?    Portia because she is sooooo nice.
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?   Rocket because she is sooo arrogant
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?   Tia because she is so lovely and colourful
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?   Tom Nook (he's pretty fit)
6: Who or what truly runs your town?  Me (of course) and also isabelle
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?  dont have a favourite (sorry)
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?   none i like them all 
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?  ld be a dog (dalmatian) and I would be uchi
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?  My friend told me about it and I started playing and adored it. I started playing acnl xmas 2013
11: What is your nickname in the game?  I have a few: Sugar P, Little P and Pip
12: What is a random fact about your town?  The fruit is pear
13: Do you time travel?    No sorry
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?  An ant
15: Favorite island tour?  the scavenger hunt!!
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?  up to 1 or 1 1/2 hours
17: When is your character's birthday?   19th April
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?  tulip or rose
19: What town project is your favorite?   the dream suite!!
20: What town project do you hate the most?  the garbage can
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?  you can get piggybacks
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?  happy, sensible, responsible
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? yep, I raised 20'000 Bells and then forgot to save
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? diving
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.  I don't like digby because he is always mean about Isabelle and also he has to take you to the house place which I don't like
26: What furniture series do you like the most?  regal
27: What furniture series do you like the least?  old
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? i don't get this question
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?  maybe yes
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? Isabelle definitely
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?  It's just like a virtual life
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?  you don't get piggybacks
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? no not yet (i have told them all to stay)
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? Monty definitely
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? Bells and to be free
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?  portia because she is like my best friend and she is so caring and always gives me free things lol
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Rocket because she is so arrogant and annoying
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..) ree glasses, pink hair, mint shirt, grey skirt, brown shoes, pigtails

thank you !!!


----------



## mob (Jan 20, 2014)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?* Gamzee, because I go by gamzee. Yeezus, I couldn't think of a cool town name and Yeezus just dropped so.. . .
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?* Teddy, basically my AC boyfriend. 
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?* Marshal, he blends in with the snow!
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?* Kiki, cause I miss her. RIP.
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?* Kicks. B)
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?* Isabelle, tbh.
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?* Stale Cupcakes
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?* K.K Lucky
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?* Snooty. 
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?* This year, because hello cutie villagers!
*11: What is your nickname in the game?* 'G'
*12: What is a random fact about your town?* It's dumb.
*13: Do you time travel?* Yes.
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?* Foxes, but prettier than Redd...
*15: Favorite island tour?* I don't like any.
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?* 6 hours.
*17: When is your character's birthday?* 5/31 my birthday.
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?* Blue Roses.
*19: What town project is your favorite?* Black cube thing that spins
*20: What town project do you hate the most?* zen bench. :/
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?* That the player can interact, give gifts ask for things etc, from villagers.
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?* The Dictator Mayor
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?* All my TT accidents unu
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?* Fishing
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.* Dr. Shrunk, sorry he's just annoying to me.
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?* Princess. 
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?* Mermaid. B(
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?* Sell his soul.
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?* Yes.
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?* idk. . . .
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?* it's addicting. 
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?* the island...
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?* Diana, Kiki, Pietro, Cookie, and it goes on... . . 
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?* Graham. :/
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?* Bells lol.
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?* Teddy, Rosie, Fang, they stuck with me until the end.
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?* Graham, he's annoying and wouldnt sell his sloppy stereo.
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):* white hair, funny glasses, a qr code jacket.


----------



## petrichr (Jan 20, 2014)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
Volantis is a city from the Song of Ice and Fire books, or as more people know, the Game of Thrones TV series. I named my character after Rhaella Targaryen, a minor character in the books.
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
Erik, my lazy moose. I just think he's super cute and love his food obsession.
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
Puck at the moment as I got him from streetpass and he filled my tenth spot.
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
Rosie, because she was my peppy dreamy, but she moved out over christmas.
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
Hmm, I'm thinking K.K., but I have a soft spot for Redd.
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
PWPs. I just spent all day making money to blow on those expensive moneywasters.
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
Probably K.K. Sonata.
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
I don't even know. 
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
Either a snooty or lazy cat.
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
I got Wild World with my DS lite back in, what was it?, 2006?
*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
It's kinda turned out to be Bad Wolf (Doctor Who reference) because that's what I got Wolfgang to call me and it kinda caught on.
*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
I never go to the SW corner. O__O
*13: Do you time travel?*
Yes, mainly for cycling.
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
Probably lynxes or panthers (I know Katrina is, but she's not a villager).
*15: Favorite island tour?*
I haven't actually done any *ducks*
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
Some days not at all, idly on weekends maybe 5 or 6?
*17: When is your character's birthday?*
Oct 5, mine.
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
Red carnations or blue pansies.
*19: What town project is your favorite?*
Flower clock.
*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
Reset center. -__-
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
A way to add roads and manage which villagers stayed in your town.
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
SupermegafoxyawesomehotAnnoying procrastinating perfectionist.
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
Planted bushes in a bad spot and I don't want to dig them up?
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
I live for hitting things with nets.
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
Nook that little *@#&@$*#&^. Oh and Lyle still annoys the heck out of me. Not to mention Phyllis.
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
I adore gorgeous and rococo. I also love sloppy and ice.
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
Blue or green. Just ugh no.
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
Anything. Especially.. _murder_. 
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
No, she's too shy.
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
_Rover_. 
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
I don't know.. maybe having millions in my bank account? *
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
Pitfall seeds. OMG.
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
Rosie, Chief, MARSHAL.
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
Jambette. shudder.
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
POLICE STATION PWP.
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Still Erik.
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Still Puck.
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*
Sticking with ASOIAF lore, my character has white hair and the closest I could get to purple eyes; blue/grey.


----------



## Ondine (Jan 21, 2014)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
  Ondine is just my nickname/alias!

*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
  Probably Kitty. She and I have a lot of special moments.

*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
  Henry...

*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
  Merengue. She's my #1 dreamie. 

*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
  Uh. Maybe Isabelle. I think she'd have fun going on dates. Poor puppy needs to have a break. D:

*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
  Isabelle. 

*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
  My current favorite is Marine Song 2001.

*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
  IDK! I'm new to Animal Crossing, so I haven't heard all the K.K. tracks yet.

*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
  I think I'd be a lazy cat or normal rhino. Hehe.

*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
  I got ACNL last November because my girlfriend was buying Pokemon X and Y, and she could get another game free. She let me choose and I'd been wanting to play an Animal Crossing game, so I picked ACNL. I got my GF her own copy for Christmas. We both love the game and play it with my BFF. *' v '* 

*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
  It's usually something like "sweetie" or "babe" among the girls. Also sometimes "Berry."

*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
  I have a really tiny private beach up at the northeast corner of town. I didn't even realize I could get onto that beach until recently. XD

*13: Do you time travel?*
  I time travel to get villagers moving out. Other than that, I prefer to play on normal time, but I've had the Beautiful Town Ordinance for a while and tend to be up late... so usually I am not playing on the correct time and date. XP

*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
  This would be redundant, but long-haired cats would be super cute. UvU

*15: Favorite island tour?*
  Hide and Seek! It's the best, IMO.

*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
  Anywhere from two hours to seven or eight!

*17: When is your character's birthday?*
  Same as mine. May 18th.

*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
  I love lilies and carnations.

*19: What town project is your favorite?*
  I don't have it yet, but I think the picnic blanket is really cute.

*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
  Ugh, probably the drilling rig.

*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
  Easier and more sensible ways of getting villagers in and out of your town! I wish that the way you treated a villager had an effect on how much they wanted to stay or leave. It'd make sense, I think.

*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
  Cute and girly.

*23: Have you ever done something you are ashamed of or regret in this game?*
  I accidentally TT'd to the beginning of the month and back when I was first learning how safe time travelling worked. Nothing bad happened, but it artificially aged my game a lot!

*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
  I like bug hunting the most. Fishing is alright, but it's more frustrating. Diving is nice. I wish it were more lucrative.

*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
  I don't really like Kapp'n, to be honest. Well, he's fine on his own, but his flirty comments are skeevy.

*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
  Lovely and sweets! Also mermaid. And the Weeding Day set. And... *'x'*

*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
  The balloon set... 

*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
  Does he really need 'em at this point?

*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
  Pretty sure she already controls my ACNL world.

*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
  I have no clue.

*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
  Ugh, I don't know!! There's so much to love! 

*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
  Getting people's old villagers from streetpass is a real pain in the arse when you play with your girlfriend all the time. Whenever one of us finally gets an unwanted villager out, we have to turn off our wireless communications or else they'll move in. It's super frustrating.

*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
  No.

*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
  I haven't had anyone that bad, but Henry is pretty gross. Also Limberg because of his weird facial hair.......

*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
  A temporary 10th villager so my girlfriend and I can turn our wireless functions back on. >:C Other than that, I have no pressing needs!

*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
  That's really hard to say. Maybe Tangy. She was one of my starting five and the first peppy I ever met, so she'll probably always be the Original Peppy to me. She's so fun to talk to.

*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
  I don't really have one.

*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*
  I have the eyes that are sort of long horizontally and have lashes. I usually have a short cropped hairstyle with straight bangs and some hair in front of the ears. My favorite clothing items are the tortoise specs, pink lace-up dress, cloche hat, and the dazed dress. I also sometimes wear the halo. haha


----------



## LadyVivia (Jan 21, 2014)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?* 
My name Is Vivian, and since I don't like having my real name in games, I give my character the short version of Vivian, Vivia. I named my ton Fornix because it is the part of the brain. Although it has nothing to do with thinking. I like the name of it, and ya'know it's a part of the brain. That's why my town is themed as a steampunk dream.
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?* 
Colton, my darling <3
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?* 
Boone.
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?* 
Julian, not because he's famous, because i need to reunite him with Colton XD
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?* Digsby. Cute puppy <3
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?* 
Me.
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *
Cafe
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?* 
Salsa
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *
I'd be a smug cat, named Parfait Ban. Pffft nobody will get it..
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?* 
Because i lieked Colton
*11: What is your nickname in the game? *
Either "pop star" or "V-cat"
*12: What is a random fact about your town?* 
Regular Oranges are extinct. It's either cherries or perfect oranges. No orange on meh tuuurf.
*13: Do you time travel?* 
Yes
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?* 
Well, I would say a fox, but there would be only one. Since yaknow.. wolves are pretty much like them so. ya.
*15: Favorite island tour?* 
Elite Scavenger 
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
 24 hours.
*17: When is your character's birthday?* 
5/14 May 14th. My real birthday, doi.
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?* 
Carnation, doi.
*19: What town project is your favorite?* 
The Rip-off Eiffel tower.
*20: What town project do you hate the most?* 
The sandbox
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?* 
Custom town layouts
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
 Royal, cute, FABULOOOUS
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *
Screwing up my town tree. I have time traveled more then anyone else. I have 3 people who moved in on the same day, the garden shop in one day, and the dream suite on the same day i became mayor. I am ashamed.. Every time i see a visitor sitting at my tree, i end the session..
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *
Bug hunting
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *
Phyllis, she's a big jerkity jerk jerk jerk jerky jerking jerkit jerky jerky face.
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?* 
Obviously Roccoco. So elegant and 18th century.
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
 Gracie series, ugh show off Gracie..
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *
Nag more about your down payments.
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?* 
Yes.
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?* 
Obviously the lady at the counter on Tortimer's island.
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
 FESTIVALE OI OI. 
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?* 
Villagers house placements
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?* 
No. Because i whipped them, and forced them to stay.
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?* 
Claus. Ugh, i restarted my town BECAUSE of this abomination of a roman gladiator.
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
 Placing villager's houses, placing the event plaza, placing the town hall, placing main street entrance, and placing the train station
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *
Colton, he is a flirty little horse. He acts so FABULOUS and i fell head over heals over him even though he moved a few yards in front of me.
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?* 
Shari. he was in my last town. I hated her stupid yellow feet and anime eyes. She said she would move to another town with turf wars, I let her, but she said "Well cluck you, Imma stay as long as i want MM-MM-MM.
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):* 
She looks like a fat blueberry parfait. I can't take a picture of her, but I could draw her later.


----------



## Lennox (Jan 27, 2014)

Zomg, this looks so fun! 
Warning, I like to be stupidly detailed (aka ramble yay)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
Uhh, I did this random name generator and put in like characteristics that I liked and origins that I liked, and just took what it gave me  So, even though I'm a girl, my character is Lennox and city is Scotch. I liked Lennox because it kind of reminds me of the fancy china Lenox, and yet sounds masculine. So it's like... delicate and hardcore all at the same time haha. And Scotch is fun and also like... being a drink just makes it feel like a carefree party town! woohoo why should I worry!

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
Nan! I love Nan! idk why she seems so unpopular :/ I think she's adorable haha. 

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
VIOLET! Ugh she is the most frustrating thing in the world. She moved into my town yesterday. Since then, I've literally spent like 10 hours or more TTing and trying to get her to move away. EVERYONE else has tried to move like a dozen times each, and not once has she asked to leave. Ugh I can't even play the game normally right now haha, I'm just soooo frustrated by her, I can't continue as normal until she is goooone. 

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
Hmm.. Well until I joined this site, I wasn't really involved with the popular / unpopular villagers. I just liked who I liked. And now I'm corrupted lol. I think Molly looks cute. But I don't really know, I haven't looked at every villager. Until today, I just focused on playing the game and liked the characters that were cute and friendly lol, now it's so much more complicated xD

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
Hmmmm... date... uhhh Rover! He's funny and cute and nice 

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
The bugs from the island haha. My house would be tiny without them, my projects wouldn't be paid off without them. Without those stupid, expensive bugs, I would still be a peasant hahaha.

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
K.K. Marathon! It's so short... yet I love it so much. It reminds me of Spirited Away. 

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
Hmm... like K.K. Waltz or something. I still haven't heard them all. But I like the peppy, fun songs 

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
I think I would be a peppy rabbit. Like Carmen  I've never met her, but she looks cute. 

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
I got WW for my DS Lite back in the day. I think I just saw that it had a high rating and decided to try it. I don't even remember when I got it. I played that one and CF all the time. NL was the game I was looking to most on the 3DS, it's pretty much the entire reason I finally decided to buy a 3DS. That's why I got the ACNL special edition XL that looks like a poptart lol xD

11: What is your nickname in the game?
The 2 people that called me nicknames moved out a few days ago. One (Curt) called me June bug (what does that have to do with Lennox?) and the other one, Bree, called me Ms. L, which I thought was fun cus it kinda sounds like missile hahah

12: What is a random fact about your town?
I don't know what to do with my gyroids! With all of the TTing lately trying to get rid of Violet, I've found SO many Gyroids, like 50, and I didn't know what to do with them. At first I just dropped them all on the ground by the train lol. Now I started burying them all at the beach xP

13: Do you time travel?
Before, I used to just time travel to go catch bugs or so I would have something to do if I was playing at like 3 AM or something. But the past 2 days, I've done nothing but TT. Violet...grrrrr...

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
Hmm... WOMBAT! How cute would that be?

15: Favorite island tour?
The digging/matching game one is the easiest, I think. But if I'm with something else, I'd rather do like the fishing one

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
Off and on, depends. Some days, like lately, I obsess over it and play constantly (or constantly try to get rid of a NUISANCE villager), but sometimes I get out of the swing and don't play for days. I played like constantly the first couple of months I got it, then stopped for a couple of months, then got back in haha. It depends 

17: When is your character's birthday?
Same as my birthday! February 22nd. 

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
Psh... the purple pretty one lol. I think it's like a violet... ironic, right?

19: What town project is your favorite?
Cafe! Yay brewster! I haven't looked at all of them, though.

20: What town project do you hate the most?
Uhh idk, like the boring signs hehe.

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
More neighbors  I want more... and maybe like a complaint system where you could get rid of the villager, or an effective way to get them to move other than TT.

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
Happy, cute, trendy haha...

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
Olivia! She just moved with no warning! And I want her back  Wahhh

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
Fishing  but I bug hunt the most cus it's where the money's at haha.

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
Lyle, he's annoying. Dr. Shrunk. He's freaky. I like the emote's but Dr. Shrunk creeps me out. Bleh. 

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
Blah, I haven't looked at all of them... Hmm I like the cabin stuff hahaha. As simple as it is, so rustic and cozy! And exotic stuff is pretty nice. I'd like some ice stuff or maybe princess stuff.

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
Uhh I'm sick of the alpine, astro, and balloon ones. Sloppy stuff and Regal stuff are lame. I hate the mush series. bleh. 

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
Eat a Klondike bar...

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
Nah. She's too sugary sweet. I don't like her that much... She's okay. 

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
Umm ROVER haha. I haven't seen much of him :/

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
Collecting stuff, fun events, reaching goals, getting new things and progressing... so much to do!

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
Violet haha. 

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
Olivia 

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
VIOLET. 

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
For Violet to MOVE! UGH

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Umm... I don't know! I haven't met them all.. hmm.. My first buddy was Vesta the Sheep. I'll always have a soft spot for her. And a few other people like Bunnie and Francine and Nan....so many

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
VIOLET she won't go away! She's like an std!

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
Pink hair, blue eyes, rosy cheeks... I change my clothes like every day in that game haha, I love the clothes. But right now I'm wearing a yellow rain jacket and polka dot rain boots haha. Also sometimes have a mii mask that has dark hair and pigtails and a childish / cartoonish face. I just try to make cute faces to use 


This was awesome!


----------



## dreamysnowx (Jan 27, 2014)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?* My real life name is Jennifer so I named my character that to give the game a more realistic feel. I named my town JenniPho because my favorite food is "pho" and my friends gave me that nice-name so I thought it would be fun to name my town that. haha~
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?* Oh my gosh that's so hard to pick, everyone in my villager is so fun and adorable! ughhh, i'll with Coco! She is just simply loveable and so cute! ~
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?* hm hard question. No-one actually. 
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *MARSHAL. HE IS MY LAST DREAMIE. I AM STILL LURKING FOR HIM. ;-;
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?* Honestly, Fang. He's actually so sweet and quite handsome for a wolf! and he's in my town too so we bond alot. :3
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?* I truly run my town.
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *Not sure, haven't heard all! D:
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?* Haven't heard all. >.< so not sure.
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?* LAZY! I'm very lazy oh my gosh, and I'm always thinking about food haha~ And I would most likely be a rabbit, not sure why :3
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?* I actually thought Animal Crossing New leaf was just a game about AnimalS CROSSING OVER A BRIDGE. And that was it LOOOOOL! I was so wrong. I started playing it because I saw my family friend playing it on his 3ds, and I got curious then I started researching it and found out what animal crossing really was! Then the next day, I bought it and I loved it ever since!
*11: What is your nickname in the game?* Dr J, Jen-Jen, Jenniqua, Lady J ><
*12: What is a random fact about your town?* There is furniture and clothing scattered ALL OVER MY TOWN. Because I usually dot rades and im too lazy to tore my items so I just randomly leave them anywhere.
_13: Do you time travel? _Yes. Only to get a villager to move out though. Not frequently time travelling.
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?* LOL, fishes? Not even sure ><
*15: Favorite island tour?* Hammer tour!
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?* 7 hours +
*17: When is your character's birthday?* March 1st!
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?* Blue roses :3
*19: What town project is your favorite?* Zen streetlight! Looks so cool~
*20: What town project do you hate the most?* Not even sure D:
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?* The ability to write longer messages into chats when you have a friend over and you use the chat settings.
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?* princessy, pink, girly ><
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *yes, accidentally pissing off my baby coco D:
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?* Bug hunting! because I get more bells out of that ><
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike?* If so, explain. Nope. c:
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?* Card furniture set looks epic~
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?* mhm, not sure about that D: Like all the furniture sets. ><
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?* mhm, lots ;3
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?* that fluffy puppy? Hell yeah! so much evil is streaming through her ;3
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *the previous mayor? lol
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?* the villagers!
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?* how when you run, the grass deteriorates since I run alot. ><
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?* Nope >.<~
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?* Being honest.. Bertha ;-; but her personality was lovely!
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?* MARSHAL MARSHAL MARSHAL :C
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?* Too hard. ;-;
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?* Right now, Drake since he isn't moving out! >.<
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):* Pink hair, milk maid dress, girly pretty much :3


----------



## kasane (Jan 27, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? Well my name irl is Helen and I wanted my town to be like an intimidating 'hell' but it's the opposite XD
2: Who is your favorite current villager? Gotta be Genji
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? Rocco. The game forced him upon me...
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? MARSHAL. My Dreamie ;A;
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? K.K Slider I guess...
6: Who or what truly runs your town? Me, the Mayor!
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? Hypno K.K. Not cuz of Aika village or anything but I like a psychotic song 
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? K.K Metal
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? A peppy fox (if I was allowed to choose any species. If not, then a rabbit would've been fine)
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? I got bored of all my other games so I decided to try Animal Crossing
11: What is your nickname in the game? Not exactly in game, but Kitsune and Onigiri are my nicknames
12: What is a random fact about your town? EETS A PAAFEKUTO TOWN!
13: Do you time travel? Yes >:3
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? Fox! Kitsune!
15: Favorite island tour? Dragonfly catching tour, the one with 3 stars which gives you the most medals lol 
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? 2-3 hours, depends
17: When is your character's birthday? April 10th
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? Black rose
19: What town project is your favorite? Hm...the illuminated arch
20: What town project do you hate the most? Scarecrow what's the point of them wth
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? Food. Like a sushi place, ice cream parlor, burger shop 
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? Swift, knowledgeable, admirable
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? I spend way too much time on it
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? Bug hunting (especially with the tarantula or scorpion lol)
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. Tom Nook. Mortgage...
26: What furniture series do you like the most? Sweets
27: What furniture series do you like the least? Cabin
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? Robbing everyone like its GTA V
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? No. There's only room for one of us. 
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? I dunno. Yagami Light. He would've brought justice AHAHA
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? Almost everything
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? Resetti
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? Rosie, but that was so I could get one of my Dreamies in return 
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? Rocco. Please gtfo
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? MY DREAMIES
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Francine, tbh. She's a cute rabbit :3
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? That's a tough one...I can't say I hate a villager because they're ugly, but maybe Rocco. Since he was unexpected..
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): The original eyes (brown), dark brown hair bow wig, sweater dress, black leggings, shearling boots, thick glasses. Sometimes with the striped wetsuit on


----------



## lizzyrose (Jan 27, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
My character is called Lizzy because that's my name. My town is called Arkham because I'm bad at thinking of good names and my little brother was watching Batman when I made my town.

2: Who is your favorite current villager? i have so many! 
All are my dreamies, but probably Cole.

3: Who is your least favorite current villager? 
Hmm, maybe Chrissy?

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? 
Coco because I LOVE HER.

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? 
Digby maybe.

6: Who or what truly runs your town? 
ME.

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? 
K.K. Birthday

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? 
Any that are really loud.

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
Probably an Uchi duck/bird.

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? 
I started with WW because I saw an advert for it on TV and thought it looked cool.

11: What is your nickname in the game? 
Shmoopy I think...

12: What is a random fact about your town?
I have too many empty spaces :/

13: Do you time travel?
Occasionally, but no longer than a few days.

15: Favorite island tour? 
The flower collecting tour, idk its name.

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? 
Used to be like 4/5 hours, now it's more like 1. 

17: When is your character's birthday? 
26th June?

18: What is your favorite flower in the game? 
Blue roses

19: What town project is your favorite? 
The climbing frame thingy

20: What town project do you hate the most? 
The drilling thing, ugh

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
More public works projects

22: How would you describe your main character in three words? 
Power hungry mayor.

23: Have you ever done something you are ashamed of or regret in this game? 
eh not really. I wish I'd taken my time to choose a town instead of just picking the first one I saw ;_;

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? 
Diving 100% yes

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
Joan, I wish she would stay longer on a sunday!

26: What furniture series do you like the most? 
Princess!

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
Anyone with a face on it - snow/halloween 

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
ANYTHING

29: Could Isabelle rule the world? 
Maybe

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? 
Idk, Tortimer's long lost niece? 

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
Diving or PWP

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? 
I wish Villagers could do more and had didn't repeat things over and over.

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
Ken, RIP.

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
Quillson omg

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
Bunnie!

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? 
Coco, I like her face :3

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? 
Probably Quillson because he wouldn't leave my town for the longest time!

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): 
I've got her looking (kind of) like a detective atm.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 27, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *Jules is my nickname (Julienne is my full name), Kenka is the name of an izakaya in my neighbourhood that me and my friends like to go to*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? * Dizzy the lazy elephant... or Maple.*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *I don't really dislike any of my villagers. Although Portia was the last random move in and she put her house in an inconvenient spot*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *Well my first choice Kabuki moved in today  Next I would choose Lucky, my favourite dog villager, or Elise because she's so cute.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *Uh, my alt character does that count?*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *I do*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *KK Cruisin and K Funk*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *Any of the really poppy ones or D&B that one gives me a headache*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *A lazy sloth*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *Never played the gamecube version, only Wild World and Wii. Picked it up randomly and fell in love with it*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *They call me Nightman or Boss lol*
12: What is a random fact about your town? *The layout feels really tiny compared to other dreamtowns I've visited. I feel like there's not a lot of space for PWPs in my town.*
13: Do you time travel? *Yes back and forth back and forth*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *Red pandas*
15: Favorite island tour? *The giant dragonfly tour*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *More than I'd like to admit... since I have a lot of other things I need to be doing, haha. I've actually turned down a date to play animal crossing*
17: When is your character's birthday? *Same as mine, May 10th. My alt character's birthday is my brother's birthday June 11*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *Lilies*
19: What town project is your favorite? *I think the log bench*
20: What town project do you hate the most? *All the road signs. They are pointless unless you have road-style paths*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *Please let us choose where villager plots go. I kind of miss the sign posts from Wild World. *
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *Slave to animals*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *I regret not paying closer attention to TTing and losing Stinky. Sometimes I think I should just not TT but honestly, I'd get bored of the game if I didn't. *
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *I... suck at diving. I like bug hunting on the island, it's calming.*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *Lyle is ugly and talks too much. *
26: What furniture series do you like the most? *Cabana. It reminds me of the furniture in my home in Cambodia. I also love the mush series and the items from weeding day*
27: What furniture series do you like the least? *I think the furniture sets from certain events are really ugly, like the harvest festival and pave furniture*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *Kill someone*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *No. I think I'm the only one that doesn't care much for Isabelle*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *I don't know.. the dude that got on the train after me*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *Playing around 6-7pm... I like that time of night and the calming music*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *Grass deterioration is annoying. The fact that you can only hold 10 paths and 16 pocket space*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *Stinky T_T*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *Probably Astrid or Peaches.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *The cranky PWPs so I can finally build my town the way I imagined it for months*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Dizzy because even though he's the plainest elephant, I think he's super cute and has the cutest expressions. It also helps that he's a lazy, which is my favourite personality.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *I donno... there's a lot of species I don't like, like the mice and hippos so I can't really narrow it down. *
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *She has dark green hair in pig tails. She's wearing a school hat, those swirly glasses and a kid's smock / pink sweat pants. I don't really pay much attention to how she looks, usually I just buy anything in Able's that day and make her wear it. I forget the face, but its the one with pointy eyes and one eyelash*


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Jan 27, 2014)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
Because that's my name =) Been using that for ALL other games I played hehe~

*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
BAROLD!! sound weird but he is my top dreamie I will never give up!!!

*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
Astrid duhh......but he is gonna go out soon!!! SOON!

*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
Barold, and I already had him. He is all I want =) the rest just I picked because of that particular personality and they re cutest~

*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
Leif! He is so cute and I already like him before he came to my town =D

*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
I am the mayor but my secretary sort of bossing me around sometimes == I shall get her fired! xD

*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
Bubblegum K.K =D I can spend time sitting in the room listening to it~

*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
Not sure...haven't yet found any =x

*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
I want to be lazy!! And talk about eating ice cream, cookies, sitting on the comfortable sofa xD What my lazy villagers always said~

*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
Since Wild World, in love with this game that runs by RL time =D

*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
First they call me honeybun! Sound cute =x then S by Zell! Nononono~ I had it change to Snowie xD

*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
My town plaza is hidden and forgotten, sometimes.

*13: Do you time travel?*
Only when I gonna put any villagers into box. Otherwise, won't =x

*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
Analogue! He so cute and look like Iggly but cuter definitely! Why is he gone now ><

*15: Favorite island tour?*
Balloon hunting and Hide and Seek!

*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
All my available times~

*17: When is your character's birthday?*
31st October~ Same as Blancha xD

*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
Cosmos! Love all cosmos!

*19: What town project is your favorite?*
Flower clock~

*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
Ewwww....the traffic light, some boot shoe chair or something urgh....

*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
Green house please so I have a peaceful area with my flower than worry villagers will ruin it with plot or people come and steal! Maybe the availability to lock them is good =x

*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
Passion, Confident, Cute =D

*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
When Barold move in, I didn't know about reset plot thingy and he plotted his house so near to my train station -.- but I get used to it now~

*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
Bug hunting~ I am good in it =D

*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
Leila, stupid girl who take expensive thing in such a low price!

*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
All gracie's series =) her princess series, sweet series, gorgeous...and so!

*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
Ermmmmmmm..............alpine?

*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
ANYTHING! Biggest loan shark in the game!!! and yet never had his stall expand!

*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
Definitely...with her cute little attitude~

*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
My secretary. She bossing me around.

*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
Create my own beautiful town~And spend time with my villagers~

*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
Not be able to choose where they plot their house!! THAT'S SHOULD BE MY AUTHORITY AS THE MAYOR ;_;

*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
Yes, Curly. Had to let him go because his house is in a really bad spot...I still miss him tho.

*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
ASTRID!! I AM SO UPSET HE MOVED IN!

*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
Get all my dreamies! Last 2 to go!

*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
BAROLD! mentioned lot of times =)

*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Astrid..urgh...go out quick...

*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*
Round eyes...ponytail...with ribbon hat and purple coat =x Lazy to upload photo xD


----------



## KatTayle (Jan 28, 2014)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
I named my character my real-life name, so it feels more special. And I named my town Cerulean because 1:Cerulean City in Pokemon, 2: Cerulean is my favorite color, and 3: I have an OC named Cerulean that kinda looks like my AC character

*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
Bob. Hey, he's a cat that likes food!

*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
Kitt. It used to be Tank, but then Kitt moved in and I'd just smack her with my net when I saw her

*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
TABBY WOOOOO She was an original in all my previous crossings

*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
Definitely Redd. Hey, he's a cute devious fox, and I like foxes and devious characters

*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
Redd partly runs the town. I mean, I have at least two design signs with advertisements for his place by the plaza, and I keep all of his letters, and _oh no my life is being controlled by an animated fox_

*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
At the moment, it's K.K. Synch. It's the first song in New Leaf that I got, and I didn't even request it. Plus it sounds cool in my basement room

*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
I don't have one ^^

*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
Probably a lazy cat -_-

*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
I found an Wild World rom online, and then I started playing it and got addicted. It was probably about 3/4 of a year ago, and since then I've also played City Folk (on an emulator) and New Leaf, my first non-emulated AC game

*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
A mixture of Lady K and Ceru (which I chose out)

*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
I have a flower garden on the ledges by the slope going down to the beach

*13: Do you time travel?*
I was planning to once, but I probably won't because I want to play the game without cheating, and if I did I'd probably lose a villager and all of my flowers would wilt 

*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
Emus or ostriches!

*15: Favorite island tour?*
Hidden bug hunting, I just smack rocks until I get tons of medals

*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
I play before school, during lunch, and after school in the evening.

*17: When is your character's birthday?*
May 23 (same as mine)

*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
I like orange lilies and blue violets

*19: What town project is your favorite?*
I like the Reset center, it looks really natural in the town. Or the custom signs

*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
I don't know, maybe the ones based on real places, like the Stonehenge one

*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
Lots more special characters B)

*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
She's, literally, me

*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
I reset at the beginning of the game because I screwed up my house, and I kinda feel bad for abandoning my possible villagers

*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
Bug catching all the way 

*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
Eh, I don't really care for Gracie and her fashion checks

*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
The blue set, and I have almost all of it 

*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
Maybe some of the more commonly used ones, like Balloon and Mermaid

*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
Team up with Redd, maybe. Hey, that would be a cool idea, take note Nintendo...

*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
Maybe with cuteness and innocence

*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
Katrina, Redd, Gracie, Saharah, or any visitor really. That would explain why they keep coming back to your town, to check up on how it's being run

*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
You can customize everything ^^

*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
Too hard to get some cool items :/

*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
Tabby moved out in Wild World

*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
I don't really know 

*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
Lots of bells!!! Seriously, I'm poor :C

*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Tabby, because #4

*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
I don't have one :I

*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..)*
Blue jacket, short blue hair, soon to be blue eyes, black pants, blue shoes, and switch between cat cap and blue new years hat

Woo, this was long...


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jan 28, 2014)

Let's give this a whirl...

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
 T.E.E is just the initials of my internet name. Paradise came to me after my brother and sister and I got the game at the same time, and they rushed and named their towns something silly. I asked myself, "Where does everybody want to live?" Paradise

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
 Roald. Been with me since the beginning, and he's cute as anything.

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
 Mott. Ugly and a much worse jock than Roald. He's a waste of space and time.

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
 Bam. He's just next on my list of dreamies.

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? Labelle... Idk why...

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
 Me. Isabelle is still just my secretary.

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
 Two Days Ago

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? 
K.K. Milonga

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
 Jock deer, like Bam. I'd have a cool name like him, too. Pow, maybe.

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? 
July last year because my brother and sister convinced me too. We all started together.

11: What is your nickname in the game? 
T

12: What is a random fact about your town?
 Everyone just pretends to like Mott.

13: Do you time travel? 
Nope

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
 Hmmm that's a tough one... Snake? Meh, that wouldn't work.

15: Favorite island tour? 
Ballon popping.

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
 2-3.5 hours.

17: When is your character's birthday?
 7/17, same as mine.

18: What is your favorite flower in the game? 
Blue roses.

19: What town project is your favorite?
 The modern statue I think its called.

20: What town project do you hate the most?
 Drilling rig.

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? 
Choosing where villagers put their homes.

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
 Helpful, greedy, fun.

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? 
Letting Katt move out without hitting her with a net 50 times or trapping her.

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? 
Bug hunting.

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. 
Sahara. (S)he's just weird.

26: What furniture series do you like the most? 
Jingle Series!

27: What furniture series do you like the least? 
None really... Harvest I guess.

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? 
Have kids that take just as much money from you.

29: Could Isabelle rule the world? 
Yup

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? 
Tabby

31: What is your favorite thing about the game? 
Everything

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
 Just the little tedious parts.

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? 
Nope. 

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? 
Mott

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
 For my brother and sister to play again.

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
 Bam because he's cool. 

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
 Mott because he's not cool.

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..) 
Blue hair, gray eyes, usually wears a shirt and shorts. Very much like me except the hair part.

Heh heh, hoof. Well, that was a hort!


----------



## NaraFlower (Jan 28, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*Name is Michelle (My name). Named my town Asgard after THOR!*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*GAHHH! ALL MY DREAMIES*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Pietro*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Beau, because he is my sweet deer prince*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Kicks. Maybe he would give my free shoes and socks*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Tom Nook and my villagers (putting their houses on my path)*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*Stale Cupcakes*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*Neapolitan*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*Lazy Cat*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*2 years ago cause my sister had it on the wii and it looked fun*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Mayor M or Popstar (Apple)*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*Looks alittle crowded in some parts*
13: Do you time travel?
*Yes, For dreamies. Not always*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Foxes*
15: Favorite island tour?
*Labyrinth*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*8 hours or more*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*April 10. MY BIRTHDAY*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Purple Roses*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*Flower Clock*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*Balloon Arch*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*Adoption Agency in the Main Street. Villagers who need new homes. lol*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Fashionista, Redhead, Friendly (to only my dreamies)*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*Having Pietro, Cranston, Pheobe, Marcie, and Porta fall into pitfalls? No regrets*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Fishing and Diving*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Kapp'n. STOP HITTING ON ME*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Rococo Series*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Balloon Series*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Sell his soul.*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*Nah, Shes to sweet*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*If I didn't buy the my copy of the game, then the person who bought it would be.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*CLOTHES AND SHOPPING*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*Hunting for bells*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Nopeeee. Never letting my beloved villagers go. (except for Pheobe, Pietro, Portia, Marcie, and Cranston*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Pietro. PLEASE GO*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*My dreamies.*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Beau, cause he is my sweet deer prince*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*PIETRO! He won't move away!*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*Red hair, Black eyes, and wearing red clothes *


----------



## Syd (Jan 28, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? Because my name is Syd and Sydville...
2: Who is your favorite current villager? Camofrog
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? Flip but he's moving ^^
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? Ribbot cause hes a dreamie
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? Sable
6: Who or what truly runs your town? Me
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? K.K Disco
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? K.K Bubblegum
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? Frog and cranky
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? my dad got me into it
11: What is your nickname in the game? Dr. S and Syd
12: What is a random fact about your town? idk man
13: Do you time travel? sometimes...
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? More penguins
15: Favorite island tour? Bug ones
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? 30 mins - 4 hrs
17: When is your character's birthday? June 18th
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? Black Cosmos
19: What town project is your favorite? yellow bench
20: What town project do you hate the most? yellow bench
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? letting your chars jump
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? weird ugly funny
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? idk no
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? bug-hunting
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. i hateeeee gracie she's so mean to me
26: What furniture series do you like the most? sweets
27: What furniture series do you like the least? sweets
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? eat me
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? yes
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? the old turtle guy
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? it's so cute and fun
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? idk man
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? yes
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? flip
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? none atm
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? camofrog, military child xoxo
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Flip hes so ugly :c
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): blue eyes, weird face, brown bob, black cosmos in hair, weird sweater over skirt and black loafers


----------



## Seastar (Jan 29, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *I picked the name Jirachi because it's my favorite Pokemon. My brother was the Mayor, though, so he picked the town name. I'm happy with the town name because it's Popstar, the planet Kirby lives on.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *Kiki*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*Cyrano*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*Bob because I really want him.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*Ew, I hate the idea of dating anyone, even real people.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?*Me, because my brother hardly ever does anything even though he's the mayor.*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*Go K.K. Rider*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*To the Edge*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*I guess a Normal villager?*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*I started sometime in June. A friend I met on another website loves Animal Crossing. Also, I thought the game sounded fun.
11: What is your nickname in the game? I have a lot of nicknames: Keeby, Drawcia, Dreamie, Kirbyfan, and... some others I can't remember.
12: What is a random fact about your town? There are items all over the ground, so it's probably something a lot of people wouldn't like.
13: Do you time travel?no
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?Timid, because that's what I think my personality is.
15: Favorite island tour? Item matching
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?I don't know...
17: When is your character's birthday?December 11
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?Any of the pink ones.
19: What town project is your favorite?I haven't picked a favorite yet.
20: What town project do you hate the most?Reset Center or whatever it's called.
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?Kirby items from fortune cookies.
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?Obsessed with Kirby.
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?Not paying enough attention to the game and causing Pate to move without warning.
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?fishing
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.Umm... not really.
26: What furniture series do you like the most?I haven't decided yet
27: What furniture series do you like the least?Sleek, it's hideous!
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?I don't know...
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?Maybe?
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?I don't know...My brother is the mayor, not me.
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? Making custom designs
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?Tom Nook and Gracie's high prices
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?Yes, it was Pate.
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?Limberg
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?Bob
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?I haven't really decided that yet...
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?So far... I hate Limberg the most because well... he was ugly and I didn't like his personality that much.
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):Pink hair, Star Bopper, Star Shades, Star Socks, Stripe Shoes, and I often switch between two Kirby dresses I made.*


----------



## stacyadams (Jan 29, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*I picked Mitch because it opens people up to being able to call me a (specific word) when I troll on the island. I chose the name Roanoke because I was actually not planning on keeping that town long. I had plans to raise some money, deposit it in another town, reset my game, and go get the money back. And when the whole ordeal with the money was over, Roanoke would be gone and it'd be a reference to American history and junk *
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Julian*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*any who don't get me a profit*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*any that's actually valuable on forums*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *I'm not interested in dating animals*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*weeds and bells*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*K.K. Ragtime (but only the cover by Tom Brier), K.K. Counrty, K.K. Jazz, K.K. Swing, obviously you can see that it's hard for me to choose.*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*K.K. Imperial, K.K. Folk, K.K. Jongara*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*I'm not sure there's a personality that would describe me, because I can be both very just and I can be extremely extroverted at times.*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*My brother's best friend brought it over one day, and I decided I wanted it because it looked cool. Simple as that. So I asked for it from my aunt as an early christmas gift (a tradition my family has with her). My cousins made fun of me for getting it, which made me sad, so I went in the other room and played it on a seperate gamecube so they couldn't judge me, and also they wanted to play Super Smash Bros. Melee, which belonged to me -_-*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*None of my characters have one.*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*It has no trees that can give you money or bees.*
13: Do you time travel?
*Not as much or as far as others, and certainly not as much or as far as the Doctor lol.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Pokemon (but only like one or two), even though Pokemon's not directly owned by Nintendo.*
15: Favorite island tour?
*Hammer Tour*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*no clue*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*January 1st.*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Blue Rose.*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*Fountain.*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*The Police Station. It sucks how you have to choose between Booker and Copper :/*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*Shadows that correspond with the time of day. No more lazy circle shadows.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Mitch: Let's play. Lily: FREE THE ANIMALS!! Villager: Please shut up. Cosplay: Lights, camera, ACTION!*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*No, and I know what a few people want me to say here.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Trolling.*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*No.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*I don't have a preference.*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Balloon set! OMG! LAZIEST SET CHOICE EVER!!!*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Accept duped items.*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*No.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Some Leo Ryan-esque person.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*The general feel of the game................................and trolling.*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*How the moon is ALWAYS shining at night. Just because the moon isn't glowing in real life, doesn't mean you can't see at night.*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*No.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Queenie*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*1.2 billion bells, and more Americans to troll.*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Filbert. I went up to him and pressed the florish emotion one day, and on the first try, he did it with me, and I said, "You're my pal now!"*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Queenie. She's ugly.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*Mitch looks like Frank Sinatra. Lily looks like a shoeless, animal rights activist. Villager looks like Villager from Super Smash Bros. for the Wii U and the 3DS. Cosplay is currently dressed up as Ernie from Sesame Street.*


----------



## Hey Jude (Jan 29, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? 
*I'm Vickie from Thuban 9; Vickie is just my nickname (so original) and Thuban 9 is a reference to a planet from an episode of Futurama. (one of my favorite cartoons ever ^-^)*

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Jitters <3*

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Del, because he moved into a bad spot and also because alligators kind of creep me out. e,e Aesthetically I don't like Vladimir much but we're good friends now.*

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*I'd pick Coco, she is really creepy but I love her, she camped in my town recently and she couldn't move in. >.>*

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*I wouldn't date anyone from AC. o.o Since they're all, uh...animals. (This quiz was from tumblr so I can see why that would be on here.)*

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Brewster. I've had the displeasure of drinking his coffee and I know deep down the villagers are going there for a different fix. +_+ *

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*Honestly I like all of them, but the one I have playing in the most rooms of my house is Two Days Ago.*

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*The one I listen to the least is K.K. Ska*

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*I'd be one of those small birds (think Twiggy and Jitters) and I'd either be Lazy or Smug, hard to decide.*

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*I first started playing AC when I was 7 or 8, my cousin Gigi had a Gamecube and it was the only thing he'd let me play because he was afraid of me messing up his data on Wind Waker and Paper Mario, and he had gotten bored of it so he let me remake the town.*

11: What is your nickname in the game?
*I've gotten most of my neighbors to call me Captain, but some of them are stubborn. (Vladimir insists on calling me 'Skippy')*

12: What is a random fact about your town?
*Everything smells like big business.*

13: Do you time travel?
*Yep*

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Foxes or Chameleons*

15: Favorite island tour?
*Elite Hide and Seek or the Shark Battle tour.*

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*When I first got it my average was around 12 hours a day, now it's anywhere between 1-6 hours.*

17: When is your character's birthday?
*September 25th*

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Carnations, but hybrid pansies and violets are cute too.*

19: What town project is your favorite?
*Right now it's the bus station, which I'm still trying to unlock. .-.*

20: What town project do you hate the most?
*I don't hate any, but I think the eiffel tower could be more elegant looking.*

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*Items, ordinances, or public works? There's a ton I'd like to add haha.*

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Urban, excitable, tired.*

23: Have you ever done something you are ashamed of or regret in this game?
*Sometimes I disconnect people on club tortimer if they're being a jerk even if they've caught bugs, I don't feel ashamed tho. Maybe I'm bad.*

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Bug hunting!*

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*I dislike Dr. Shrunk, only because having to get jokes can be repetitive and a nuisance after a bit, and his design could be cuter. Brewster, because....well he creeps me out. Can't really explain it. I dislike Kapp'n too, this might sound abrasive but after 100's of boat trips with him I just wanna punch him. @-@ I wish I could buy my own boat, even if it was a 100 million bells.

To be honest the porcupine sisters annoy me (except for Sable) I'd like it more if they just asked you "Yes or No" when buying an item, I really do not care if an item is unisex or for men or women, and I don't like them assuming I'm buying a "present" because I'm looking at a dress or skirt, omg, if I want to wear the item I'll wear it, I don't care if I have the attitude to pull it off or not. I think they act more like salespeople than Timmy and Tommy. (I just realized I dislike a fair amount of characters now...)*

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Too many; the Sloppy series is really cool tho.*

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Polka-dot, the refurbishing scheme is limited except for with gems, and... I dunno, the shape of everything isn't that appealing to me.*

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
* He'd sell his grandmother's antique paintings to Redd, and if Redd had a traveling circus he'd sell Timmy and Tommy to him too.*

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*Would she do that? Noo, Isabelle is too kind-hearted for that. Could she do it? If I helped her, ya.*

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Maybe a cousin of Redd who was pulling strings in the election. hehe.*

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*How much easier it is to interact with your town and feel like the requests you do for villagers are important. (Ala the public works)*

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*I'm sure everyone else has said this but, not being able to decide where a house goes, or stopping random neighbors from crash landing in town.*

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Not yet*

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Vladimir, even Anchovy was better I think. At least I could make Rock Lee jokes about him.*

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*More PWPs! Especially the police station and jungle gym.*

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*I really like Jitters but I've realized it's only for his looks, his personality actually bugs me alot. (That makes me shallow doesn't it? haha.) I think it's a tie between Fuchsia and Pietro, they're both insanely cute and have nice personalities.*

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*I've only interacted with a tiny percent of all the villagers but so far it's Hippeux, I like smug villagers but he is just so.....unappealing. e_e*

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..)
*Pretty unremarkable right now, like me. Black hair, round blue eyes, black clothes. See the pic below.*


----------



## Neriifur (Jan 29, 2014)

You're*

Sorry, couldn't help myself.

- - - Post Merge - - -

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?

It's a name I made up. It sounds cute, so I like it.  My town name is a street sign my old roommates ripped off illegally from a street.

2: Who is your favorite current villager?

Fauna
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?

Spork
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?

Katie. o.o  She's not a villager, but I don't care. 
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?

That's just..weird...and creepy.
6: Who or what truly runs your town?

...Me?  No one else runs my town...   I don't get this question.
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?

Disco
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?

Not sure
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?

Peppy Fox.  I don't care that it's not available.
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?

2002.  Because it had animals in it.
11: What is your nickname in the game?

Champ and Ms. N.
12: What is a random fact about your town?

It's in Animal Crossing.
13: Do you time travel?

I  TTd once trying to get someone to move in.  Bad decision.
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?

Foxes
15: Favorite island tour?

The one where you plant flowers, because it's the easiest and fastest one to get medals with.
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?

1-3 hours.
17: When is your character's birthday?

May 1
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?

Violets
19: What town project is your favorite?

That french tower thing.
20: What town project do you hate the most?

The ugly weird giant tooth cave thing.
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?

Option to destroy all rocks.
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?

Cute.  Awesome. Just like me.
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?

Listening to people's advice from gamefaqs.
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?

Fishing
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.

Katarina, because she makes me trip sometimes.
26: What furniture series do you like the most?

Modern
27: What furniture series do you like the least?

All Fortune Cookie items.
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?

BJs.
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?

No.
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?

Rover.
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?

Ability to design your town how you want.
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?

That people can hang out with you in your town.
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?

I don't TT, so no.
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?

Vladicrap
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?

Destructible rocks.
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?

Not sure.  Fauna right now.
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?

Every.single.pig.
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):

QR dress code with a cat on the front, pretty white skirt.  Brown hair up in a bun with a heart pin, and cute asian eyes.


----------



## Laurina (Jan 29, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
Character name is Laurina, which is my name. Town name is Mordor because of my Lord of the Rings obsessions (though, kind of wish I named it something else now).
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
Wolfgang.
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
Muffy.
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
Zell. Accidently time traveled him out a long time ago and I think I have finally cycled through 16 villagers. *** bak 2 me.
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? 
Wut. Kicks is probably my favorite special character though.
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
Me. Only me. Worship me, peasents. 
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
Don’t really care much for the songs. Imperial K.K. I guess.
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
K.K. Technopop.
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
A lazy cat.
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
2001. I think my brother bought the Gamecube version and we’d always take turn playing and whatnot. Loyal Animal Crossing series players ever since.
11: What is your nickname in the game? 
L-Belle. Dumpling. Princess.
12: What is a random fact about your town?
It’s fabulous.
13: Do you time travel?
I used to for a few months.
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
DINOSAURS.
15: Favorite island tour?
The ones that have to do with you fishing with sharks.
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
Lately, 5 minutes – half an hour.
17: When is your character's birthday?
December 24th.
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
Carnations.
19: What town project is your favorite?
Picnic basket.
20: What town project do you hate the most?
Stone tablet. Looks unappealing wherever I try to place it anywhere in my town.
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
Being able to add Public works Projects on the beach/ocean. Food carts.
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
Dragon Ball Z.
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
Accidentally time traveling Zell out. Oops.
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
Organizing my town – flowers, trees, bushes, Public works Projects.
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
Probably Lyle. He just talks to much.
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
Princess series.
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
Green.
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
Murder me in my sleep after I played off all my debts.
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
Probably not. All she’ll do is deny us the right to build anything next anything else.
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
Nobody. I was meant to be mayor.
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
The customization.
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
Dem rocks. I can destroy Public works Projects but can’t destroy those annoying rocks? BS.
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
Zell ;-;
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
Diva.
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
For my flowers to breed faster. And Lolly. Dat cutie butt face.
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Rolf. Been my bro since Gamecube and every single game in between. He was the starter of every game except New Leaf. Forever my favorite.
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Jambette. Frogs are my least favorite. Had problems with Jambette in past games. 
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
Purple bowtie wig. Trunks’ Capsule Corp outfit. Black boots.


----------



## Improv (Jan 29, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
- I named my character after myself & town name because I like the sound of it.​
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
- Merengue.​
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
- Peaches.​
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
- Zucker or Marina because the octopi are very cute.​
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
- I'm not into this nope nope nope.​
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
- My neighbors dictate what gets built, so I guess them???​
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
- K.K. Synth & K.K. Stroll​
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
- K.K. Oasis & K.K. Bazaar.​
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
- Probably a smug deer villager.​
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
- Back in 2008, my friend at school got me into it.​
11: What is your nickname in the game?
- Schmoopy & muffin.​
12: What is a random fact about your town?
- ...not sure.​
13: Do you time travel?
- I sure do, but I'm trying to cut down.​
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
- Uhm, I dunno tbh.​
15: Favorite island tour?
- The Gardening Tours.​
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
- About 3 hours per day.​
17: When is your character's birthday?
- September 26.​
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
- Red carnations.​
19: What town project is your favorite?
- The windmill.​
20: What town project do you hate the most?
- The oil drill.​
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
- The ability to design pants.​
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
- Sophisticated, formal, and artistic.​
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
- Nope, none come to mind.​
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
- Definitely bug hunting.​
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
- I don't really like Tom Nook, he's just really greedy.​
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
- Either the Rococo series or the Alpine series.​
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
- The Balloon series.​
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
- He'd commit murder on main street.​
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
- I mean...sure yeah, follow your dreams m8.​
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
- Rover probs.​
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
- The public works projects & the new villager species.​
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
- Nothing comes to mind.​
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
- Merengue _uwu_. I have her back now, though.​
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
- Peaches or Butch.​
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
- A white wetsuit lol.​36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
- Merengue, she's such a doll. xx​
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
- Either Beardo or Charlise, they're both absolutely disgusting.​
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
- The default "villager" face (with blue eyes eventually), sweater-vest, chino pants, navy socks, brown loafers. ​


----------



## HelloAnna (Jan 29, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? I kept mine plain and simple, since it was my very first and I had no idea what I was doing xD
2: Who is your favorite current villager? Diana !
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? Hamphrey, his house is in an inconvenient spot :/
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? Lolly or Molly! So adorable ;-;
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? An NPC Character? Probably Redd, He's a con artist but like, he's a cute NPC  (So besides his personality, he's cute)
6: Who or what truly runs your town? My cousin ~ He plays when I'm unable to cx
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? Haven't achieved any that I like yet ~
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? Haven't achieved any that I dislike as well ~ 
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? I'd want to be Smug, but I'd end up being Lazy.
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? Since 2006 first game was GC. I was introduced by family and friends ~
11: What is your nickname in the game? I haven't played in a while so I forgot 
12: What is a random fact about your town? I worked really hard on it for like a straight month, I like how it is but I still wish to change it all.
13: Do you time travel? I was against TTing, but lately I don't have the patience to play normally, so I do now.
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? Smaller Cats, aka Kittens! Since they have bears and bear cubs. ;-; 
15: Favorite island tour? Anything about bug catching ~ or Hammers, and Balloons
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? like 10 minutes now, but before atleast an hour or two.
17: When is your character's birthday? Two days after mine, so I don't have to play exactly on my birthday ~
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? Any pink flower hybrids c:
19: What town project is your favorite? Fountains <3 Or Fairy-Tale Bridges
20: What town project do you hate the most? Wells, or pointless PWPS like those.
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? Add more mayor choices, and be able to construct your town the way you want. And this might be a little debatable, but being able to kick certain villagers out, but not being able to choose which villagers you want to move in.
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? Lazy, and all the synonyms for lazy. But also gets things done ! ~
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? Not being able to play more ;-;
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? Bug Hunting
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. Tom annoys me ~ Isabelle annoys me when I get frustrated about placing PWPs cx
26: What furniture series do you like the most? Don't have particular set.
27: What furniture series do you like the least? Mermaid and Sloppy, or whatever those ones are  really unique though.
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? Destroy my whole town.
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? Yes, she's so cute ;-;
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? Tortimer ~ 
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? It's peaceful and nice c: And in real time!
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? Being in real time is also difficult, since I can't play often :c
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? Lobo ~
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? Jitters
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? To get Lolly and Molly !
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Stitches, one of the first dreamies I ever gotten c:
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Greta, she just wasn't exactly the most helpful in my town ;-;
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): I keep my character looking weird, idk it's funny to me cx


----------



## courtky (Jan 29, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
I named my town Woodbury because The Walking Dead is awesome, right? Also my other ideas wouldn't fit .. My character is Courtky because it's my nickname.

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
Peewee cause he's a cutie.

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
TAMMI. SHE WON'T LEAVE EITHER.

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
Coco. Coco is def. a dreamie. <3

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
I wouldn't date a character.. wat.

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
Me, duh.

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
Imperial I believe.

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
N/A

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
Can I just be Coco?

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
I started back when it came out on the gamecube. I don't remember why, I just saw it and bought it I guess.

11: What is your nickname in the game?
Like, villager given nickname? I think a lot of them call me Sweet-C, LOL. There's a few that call me kiddo and buttercup.

12: What is a random fact about your town?
It's far from being completed.

13: Do you time travel?
No, ruins the whole point of the game.

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
Snakes.. or dragons. 

15: Favorite island tour?
Scavenger hunt.

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
Too much.

17: When is your character's birthday?
October 4th.

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
Pink roses.

19: What town project is your favorite?
Umm. Maybe the bonfire.

20: What town project do you hate the most?
Park Clocks. Eh.

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
Probably more PWPs. Too lazy to think of any right now.

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
The best ever.

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
Nope.

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
Fishing prob.

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
Kappa gives me the f'in creeps.

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
7-11.

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
Alpine.

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
What wouldn't he be willing to do?

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
No.
Only me.

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
Tortimer. :'(

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
Idk, I like it all.

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
Rude people that like to steal from my town 

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
Nope.

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
TAMMI.

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
Coco plz.

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Coco cause it's Coco.

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
TAMMI.

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
Brown eyes with a brown pigtail but I'm currently wearing the hairbow wig. Uh, pink wetsuit is on. So.


----------



## Cudon (Jan 31, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? 
*Igi is my nickname, Solaceon sounds good and is a town from pokemon
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Tabby, Frita, Alfonso 
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*I've got all of my dreamies, but the one I like the least is Octavian with his house placement
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*If I were to replace Octavian it would be Chief or Frank :3
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*KK Slider. I'd make him play Steep hill all day
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*I of course, and my never ending boredom
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*Go KK Rider and Steep hill
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*Space KK sort of bugs me I guess, the lullaby one sucks aswell
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*Probably Uchi I guess, or Lazy... But I'd have to be male for that.. I'd be a Cat. I'd have to be a cat.
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*At the beginning of December actually, I got introduced to the game by Chuggaconroy, not a big fan of him but eh.
*11: What is your nickname in the game?
*I used to be called Shmoopy, however that nickname died with Tammi getting voided :c Nowadays I'm known as captain*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*The name is a lie, There's not much pokemon based in there. Also I've got an obsession with gray.
*13: Do you time travel?
*I used to but now that ive got all of my dreamies I only change the time a bit to open up shops and stuff
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*I want Llama villagers to be a thing, or idk.. Turtles?*
15: Favorite island tour?
*The bug catching one got me alot of medals easily.
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*I used to be on AC like 7h a day, now it's like 1-3h since don't have that much to do
*17: When is your character's birthday?
*24.5, my actual birthday
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*I like lilies, roses and pansies the most
*19: What town project is your favorite?
*Probably the metal bench, looks so nice and... gray <3
*20: What town project do you hate the most?
*None really
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*There was something I wanted to add but I forgot, I guess variety in personality of the villagers. I don't want to have villagers that act just like any other villager, but just look different*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Love the gasmask
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*Not really... I do regret the face I chose, but gas mask solves everything
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Bug hunting, the latter two are just annoying nowadays.
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Well... I guess I don't love the Nooks and Isabelle as much as everyone does.. Isabelle somewhat annoys me.
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Sloppy, Astro and the Space captain one
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Dunno really, the golden set looks poop to me 
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Expand your house, change your mailbox and stuff.. DUH
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*No she's my beotch and I rule her
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Isabelle, but she chickened out. No but honestly I have no idea
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*The level of customization.. oh and some of the villagers <3
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*The fashion checks, and the giraffe in general can go frick herself.
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Never had a dreamie move out on accident, there are three villagers that I let go intentionally but somewhat miss.. R.I.P Victoria, Timbra and Tammi*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*I don't like the pigs.. except Gala and Agnes is okay. Had Curly once.. He shall not be missed.
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*A second copy so I can cycle and make up my own ridiculous rules that will not be read by 75% of the adopters. Yes.*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*I can't choose. I love Alfonso since he's based off of Mario and is awesome in general + one of my first five ever. Tabby is just so interesting looking and I adorbs her. And Frita is really unique looking aswell which spices up her uchiness.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Diana. I just don't like her. She looks disgusting, everybody obsesses over her and she's just.. too pink for me. Besides don't even like the deer thingys too much. 
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..)
*I got a gas mask and shizz.. It's in the siggy I guess*


----------



## chainosaur (Jan 31, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*My mayor is named after me, and my town is named after the lunar city Granada from Zeta Gundam. I love Gundam so I thought it would be fun to base my town around it. My flag is the AEUG symbol and the town theme is "Fly!! Gundam".*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Colton, by far.*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Cousteau, but I don't hate him at all. He's a sweet heart and I love his little mustache. But out of my current population he stands at the bottom.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Hmmm... I want Roscoe or Tom. They're really cute crankies and I haven't had a cranky villager around in a long time. I would love to have Ed, too, but I have way too many smug villagers right now, heh heh...*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Rover, we'd travel the world and laugh together.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Me, myself and I.*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*Stale Cupcakes*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*Hypno K.K.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*An uchi hamster, probably.*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*I started playing back on the Gamecube. A friend of mine had it and let me run around with his character, I was charmed from the start.*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Captain or admiral, currently.*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*Gundam themed.*
13: Do you time travel?
*Sometimes, in small spurts.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Dinosaurs.*
15: Favorite island tour?
*Bug catching, probably because I'm really good at it.*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*Half hour, usually. An hour if I have a project to do.*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*June 18th*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Blue roses and blue violets.*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*My fountain/planter set up. It's like a park.*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*Hammock probably, could have picked a better spot.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*The option to specifically ask to do favors like in the old games.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Meticulous, fashion forward, overly attached to Colton.*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*I still miss Boomer sometimes.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Bug catching.*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Not really, but I don't like Shrunk very much.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Gorgeous, Ice, Regal, Princess and Rococo.*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*That stupid damn Sleek set.*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Do my dishes.*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*Yes.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Rover.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*Making clothes, customizing my house and Colton.*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*I want more room in my pockets... and much much more room for patterns.*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*I still regret letting Boomer leave.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*I despised Shari the moment she set foot into my town.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*Julian and Punchy's pictures.*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Colton, because he's charming, has a cute design, has similar taste in clothes and furniture, and is just the all around best.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Mother ****in' Shari. She was just the most unpleasant villager of all time.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*She typically resembles Char Aznable from Gundam. She has blonde hair, blue eyes and Char's clothes.*


----------



## imagine (Jan 31, 2014)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? Character: Because I love the word Imagine. and then I added a star at the end. Name of town. Eleanor because I love the Beatles and Love the song Eleanor Rigby along with I have always named my Towns Eleanor  
2: Who is your favorite current villager? BOB! he's my fav. Plus my man in real life ( My one and only true love ) His name is Bob  ( I call him Bobby ) 
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? Frita but shes moving soon ! YIPPIE!
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? I have never really thought about that.. * runs off to look at villagers* So im stuck now between, Gayle, Drago, Punchy, Ankha, Flora, Butch , Beau or Zell lol. 
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? it would be BOB  as he reminds me alot of my man <3 and shares the same name 
6: Who or what truly runs your town? I RUN MY TOWN .. unless Im away then I would hope to believe that Bob the cat does 
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? No idea I haven't really listened to alot of them to know. Maybe I should get on that.
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? same as above 
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? Most Likely a Deer and Normal Personality I guess.
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? I started playing years ago when I bought myself the original silver DS. My friend recommended getting Animal Crossing as she had played the GC version. And then I was HOOKED lol
11: What is your nickname in the game? LADY I. 
12: What is a random fact about your town? Its still a work in progress. Um.. I tend to leave a bunch of stuff around on the ground.. I know its bad lol
13: Do you time travel? I do as life is busy and I can only play when I can so thats why. I don't know why I answered this as everyone gets so offensive about if people TT or not.. who cares anyways its just a game.
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? TURTLES <3 even though they are apart of the game I would just love to have them as villagers <3 
15: Favorite island tour? Fishing I guess. Haven't done many in a long time should get back to doing that too  
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? a couple hours if I have time to do so. It helps me relax after a long day of running my business  
17: When is your character's birthday? same as mine Feb 16th 
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? Roses
19: What town project is your favorite? Not sure yet. Im thinking maybe it will be the flower arch but I haven't done many town projects yet so we'll see  
20: What town project do you hate the most? I think the benches are somewhat "tacky"
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? I think I would add more to the water.. like maybe you could have a boat to take out fishing ect.
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? Unique, Creative & Loving
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? Nope. 
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? Its a toss up between Bug Hunting & Fishing 
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. Resetti lol enough said ( because if my battery dies when I have the game idling errrs lol ) 
26: What furniture series do you like the most? So far Rocco even though everyone thinks its over uses or minimalist 
27: What furniture series do you like the least? KIDDY! YUCK!
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? The question is WHAT wouldnt Tom Nook do for bells! lol
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? NO, she thinks she can but she can't because Im the Mayor  
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? Tordimer! 
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? The freedom to create  
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? I always think there should be more customization .. but thats just me. 
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? Not yet. * Knocks on wood * but Drago was in my camp site as the first animal and he wouldnt move in.
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? Klaus, I had the hardest time getting him to leave, He always scared me. Always lerking around.. creeper!
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? Nothing. I just like to go with the flow  maybe some wigs if I had to choose 
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? BOB because hes the best <3 
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? I wanna say Klaus because of before. lol
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): right now I have Red hair. With the the coin head piece. a t-shirt that has a heart on it , grey skirt. white stockings and black pumps its my Valentines day outfit  *


----------



## Gummysaur (Jan 31, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *1. Because it's my real name. 2. Because my sister thought of the first thing off the top of her head.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *Erik *
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *I love all my villagers, but right now I like Gala the least.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *Umm...Roscoe, because I love him.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *K.K. Slider...*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *My sister*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *Maybe...I Love You or K.K. Lament.*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *I have no idea. Maybe Hypno K.K.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *A lazy deer probably*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *August 4th. I heard it was a great game.*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *Honeybun, cupcake, champ, to name a few.*
12: What is a random fact about your town? *it's ugly *
13: Do you time travel? *Nope*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *Bats.*
15: Favorite island tour? *Elite Ore Tour *
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *....um...I...*
17: When is your character's birthday? *Oct 20th*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *Blue violets are pretty.*
19: What town project is your favorite? *Flower Arch *
20: What town project do you hate the most? *Pile of pipes maybe.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *Villagers not moving wherever they want.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *Cute and innocent?*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *TTing lol xD*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *Bug hunting.*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *I don't care for Wendell.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most? *Maybe the classic or sleek set.*
27: What furniture series do you like the least? *Balloon Series. *shudders**
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *Give up a Klondike bar.*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *Yuppers*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *Rover.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *What ISNT my favorite part of the game?*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *Villagers plopping wherever they please.*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *Nope.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *Lionel. EUUUUUUGH!*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *For villagers to not plop their butts where they want >:|*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *EEEERIK. Because he's adorable. <333*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Lionel because he SUX /shot*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *Blue ribbon, mint glasses, blue argyle shirt, dry-denim shirt, white socks, patched shoes.*


----------



## SuperAwesomeSauce (Feb 19, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *i named my town Hagime for a town I helped make back in the days of Inthelittlewood's minecraft server and I named my character Jonathan because that's my real name*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *Lucky The Dog, he is such a friendly and innocent little guy that I just love to death X3*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *Jambette, I got her from my friend's animal crossing game thanks to street pass, she's not all that nice looking of a villager, and she parked her rear right in the middle of one of my most commonly taken paths*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *coco because she is my last dreamy and I want to appreciate her for who she is and not what she looks like only*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *hm, wouldn't say I don't like any of them but I doubt I could stretch it out to wanting to actually love one of them, considering that love is a BIG DEAL.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *time traveling, because if I didn't I'd forget, get bored of it, or not find much excitement in it XD*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *ooh dang, three way tie between go kk rider, bubblegum kk, and spring blossoms*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? * kk dirge, it's too foreboding and keeps you always on edge way too much*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *id be a lazy Labrador retriever named Gift*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *i started playing around November because chuggaaconroy was doing an Lp of it, but I've found so much more out of it and hope to play more as the years go by, while always maintaining the status of other towns*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *Doctor, because I love doctor who*
12: What is a random fact about your town? *i have a bit of a weed problem with some bamboo near town hall that is starting to get really annoying but I still need to have a good backup of bamboo if I ever want to decorate my town with it*
13: Do you time travel? *ill tell you after I do a bit of wobbly wobbly timey wimey stuff with my big blue police box*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? * otters, and they'd otter be fun to hang out with*
15: Favorite island tour? *hammer tour*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *not sure but it's between an hour to a lot of my time*
17: When is your character's birthday? *october 16th*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *jacobs ladder, they look really neat*
19: What town project is your favorite? *flower clock*
20: What town project do you hate the most? *ones that bring down happiness in the town*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *the reintroduction of playing games on animal crossing*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *berets are cool*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *if I ever did I reset immediately, other than that I NEVER turn down a request, bring anyone down, or be a jerk in general*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *im a master of bug catching and like it a bit more than fishing*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *resetii, do I really need to explain?*
26: What furniture series do you like the most? *id rather create my own furniture*
27: What furniture series do you like the least? *sports set*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *anything*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *she could be the secretary of the world*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *no clue*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *the simulation of a life outside of this one*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *how little you can do in a day without time travel*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *yes, my buddy Knox but thankfully he's being held for me*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *hands down rocket, I seriously thought she was a dude before even talking to her*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *mannequins*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *lucky, I like him because you feel so sorry for him because of his injuries and he's just such a lovable friendly little dog*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *rocket, she insulted Erik saying that he looked like a goldfish *
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *will put a picture up later*


----------



## Venn (Feb 19, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*I named my mayor Venice because I've always wanted to go there and my town Artim? because its a location in my favorite book series, The Unwanteds.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Rudy! We're always doing stuff together.*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Opal*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Bones! I had to reset, so I lost him and he was my favorite *
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Sable, she's a sweetie once you get to know her XD*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Me of course!*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*I believe there was a tropical one.. I'm not sure..*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*I don't have a least favorite.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*If I was a villager, I'd be a Smug Penguin or Monkey*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? 
*The first game in Game Cube, my parents gave it to me.*
11: What is your nickname in the game? 
*Dr. V and Lamb*
12: What is a random fact about your town? 
*Two of my bridges or closely together, but perfect where they are.*
13: Do you time travel?
*Never*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*The Bats, of course!*
15: Favorite island tour?
*The Hammer*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*Around an hour*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*November 21st*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Roses*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*The Fountain*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*I'm not sure..*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*Choosing where villagers live.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Fun, Creative, Friendly*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*I forgot Penelope's birthday and I walked into her party. Luckily, she liked my Sapphire I gave her.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Fishing*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*I usually like them all. I just need to know them first*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Rococo*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*I'm not exactly sure.*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Oh, I can't imagine.*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*She totally would!*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*I think Rover?*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*THAT IM IN CHARGE!*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*Making Bells, it's forever!*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Penelope *
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Clay!*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*Everything!*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Rudy/Bones. They just are.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Never a least shall exist.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*Normal Face, Normal Hair, Headdress, Red Plaid Jacket, Black Shirt, Black Pants, Red Shoes.*


----------



## JellyBeans (Feb 19, 2014)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?* _Well, I named my character after myself, Jess, and I called my town D?fi because I am doing the one year challenge and D?fi is the French for challenge_
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?* _Ooh, tough question. I suppose it would have to be Rosie or Rolf._
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?* _I like all my villagers really. I suppose Sterling._
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?* _I'd probably pick Rodney because he was in my very first town, and I find him so cute. I just love the smugs <3_
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?* _Omg i dunno maybe like Digby he's cute.._
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?* _My villagers aha_
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?* _Bubblegum K.K_
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?* _Um I dunno lol_
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?* _A peppy dog. overexcited, energetic and chatty xD_
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?* _I started playing WW in.. I dunno when. It looked fun and it was cheap in Game so.._
*11: What is your nickname in the game?* _Currently J Belle or Ms. J_
*12: What is a random fact about your town?* _I hope for it to be infested with flowers_
*13: Do you time travel?* _I used to, but I don't now_
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?* _Species? Hmm meerkats they're cute <3_
*15: Favorite island tour?* _Hide and seek or scavenger hunt_
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?* _Usually an hour or more_
*17: When is your character's birthday?* _28th November_
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?* _Purple pansies_
*19: What town project is your favorite?* _Windmill, metal bench or picnic blanket - can't decide!_
*20: What town project do you hate the most?* _I dunno, the signs maybe?_
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?* _Ability to choose where villagers live_
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?* _Pink, friendly, rich_
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?* _Not that I can think of_
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?* _It used to be bug catching, but now I prefer fishing _
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.* _No, not really._
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?* _Alpine or regal_
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?* _I dunno_
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?* _Sell his soul, arm and a leg_
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?* _With my help_
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?* _Dad_
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?* _Lol I dunno.. all the effort put into your town finally paying off?_
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?* _How long it takes to get medals_
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?* _Hamlet, Rodney when I was TTing.._
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? * Rocco xD
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?* _A pretty town!_
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?* _Ozzie or Rodney because they're cute and underrated_
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?* _I dunno :3_
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):* _Pink ponytail, the black sparkly eyes, a jumper I made, sailor skirt, striped socks and purple pumps. Oh, and a crown._


----------



## emre3 (Feb 19, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *I named my character Emre because my name is Emre XD and I named it Delfino since I was obsessed with Mario Sunshine at the time and couldn't think of anything else *
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *Bam! He's my only starting villager I have left and he's super cute!*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *Ken, it's my only non-dreamie in my town, I need to replace him with Marshal*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *Marshal, it's my last dreamie :3*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *Ummmm, I have no clue!*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *My crappy designing skills!*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *Bubblegum K.K., I could listen to it all day!*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *I haven't heard 'em all yet so I don't know.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *Lazy hehehe*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*October 26th 2013! Everyone played it and it seem like a ****load of fun to me.*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *All my villagers give me different nicknames*
12: What is a random fact about your town? *I have completed Main Street!*
13: Do you time travel? *Yep *
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *Homicidal Ummmm, I think FABULOUS!! *
15: Favorite island tour? *Anything that doesn't involve catching stuff with your rod/net*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *At least 4 hours a day*
17: When is your character's birthday? *May 12th*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*Orange and pink tulips *
19: What town project is your favorite? *Flower clock, I felt so great when I finally got it!*
20: What town project do you hate the most? *Like the K.K. songs, I haven't seen 'em all so I don't know.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *a lockER AND AN ABD IN RE-TAIL $&*&^@*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *SUPER F****** FABULOUS*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *Lost Bam and had to cycle through 16 villagers to get him back.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *Bug hunting, but only when there are a lot of bugs available.*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *Can't think of any XD*
26: What furniture series do you like the most? *7-11 bc food and rareness*
27: What furniture series do you like the least? *I don't know lol*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *Anything... *le rapeface**
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *yES OMG*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *Rover*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *That it can cheer me up whenever I need it.*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *The online play.*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *Bam (for the third time)*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *Bubbles, ugh hate her*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*Achieve my final dreamie*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Bam, think I already explained, if not, ahwell*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Bubbles, she's so annoying and moved right into my fruit orchard and destroyed the only non-native fruits I had then*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *Round, blue eyes and wears the entire bear costume with brown socks.*

Whew that was fun XD


----------



## mayorseraphina (Feb 19, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?:
*I named my Mayor Bambi because it is the cutest name ever and my favourite animal is the deer so it figures, I named my town Česk? because I think that's Czech Republic in Czech and I'm like half Czech so, patriotism!*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?:
*Rosie, she is the cutest little kitten ever!*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?:
*Probably Frita, all the Uchi spilling out of the fries in that sheep.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?:
*Fauna, because I need a normal villager in my town! Get it?*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?:
*Probably Digby, because who wouldn't in that cute little raincoat!*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?:
*Mr Resetti... enough said haha.*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?:
*Probably "K.K. Bossa" because it just reminds me of the film.*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?:
*I don't have a least favourite!*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?:
*A normal elephant I think...*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?:
*In 2006 when I got Wild World at the same time as my big sister, the first game on both our DS Lites and of the series.*
11: What is your nickname in the game?:
*Lady Bambi, of course!*
12: What is a random fact about your town?:
*I have perfect apple orchards.*
13: Do you time travel?:
*Only at the start to get everything!*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?:
*I was thinking Giraffes but Gracie... so Pandas, as they'd be so cute!*
15: Favorite island tour?:
*The fruit labyrinth!*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?:
*Some days I don't play it...*
17: When is your character's birthday?:
*My Birthday, 26th September!*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?:
*The blue rose!*
19: What town project is your favorite?:
*Hard to tell, I love all the Zen ones.*
20: What town project do you hate the most?:
*The rubbish bin, you can have one in your house that works as well!*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?:
*Have villagers intelligently reply to letters based on what you say and on their personality, so if I asked Rosie "Which shirt should I wear tomorrow, the Gracie one or the Bubblegum one?" she could say something like "Definitely the Gracie one!" because she's peppy and I asked about a listed shirt.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?:
*Bubbly, professional and beautiful!*
23: Have you ever done something you are ashamed of or regret in this game?:
*I reset my old town.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?:
*Fishing!*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.:
*I love Phineas, but I preferred him as a balloon-giver than a badge-giver, and Lyle talks too much.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?:
*Gracie!*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?:
*Blue.*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?:
*Anything!*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?:
*If she wanted to!*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?:
*Isabelle, she faked it all for publicity! Either her or Rover.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?:
*The freedom of it all that you don't have objectives or anything.*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?:
*The "I'm going to just move out your favourite villager now." thing.*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?:
*Guess by the above answer.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?:
*Tied Naomi or Patty, yes, I had two cows under one roof.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?:
*Rosie, of course!*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?:
*Rosie because she is the most beautiful furball of exploding goodness even a combustible lemon couldn't blow up.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?:
*Frita because she looks like fries that just don't fit in their container.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*From the top down; Hair bow wig, pilot shades, gracie tank, explorer shorts, monochrome shoes.*


----------



## Lithia (Feb 19, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*quincy: my name xD Nova: sounded nice*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Julian*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Barold*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Chief, cuz he's my last dreamie*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*none, but if I had to, KK Slider*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*moi*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*K.K. Sonata*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*K.K. dirge*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*Dunno, probably a deer*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*around 2004, because it seems fun and interesting*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Wonder*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*it's under construction*
13: Do you time travel?
*Yesh*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*More unicorns would be nice*
15: Favorite island tour?
*either the balloon one or the hammer one*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*30-3hrs*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*dec. 13*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*rose*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*none ATM*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*trashcan*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*A permit for villagers to move in or out, and where their plot should go*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*trend setter fashionista (jk)*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*yes. I plot setter Stitches too close to the river,and now I can't put a bridge there.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*nope*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*rococo*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*none*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*everything*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*with the help of moi*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Isabelle*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*being able to relax and have fun*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*the villager plots and move ins/outs*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*luckily, not yet*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*BAROLD*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*idk, lol*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
_*JULIAN he's a heart stopping unicorn, lol*_
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*BAROLD.. No explanation needed.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): regular bobcat hair with poof, currently pink, wearing cool looking qr dress, Mary Janes, and black eyes.


----------



## meo (Feb 19, 2014)

Spoiler



1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? Nickname and I liked that Tadaima meant "I'm home" or "I'm back" I suppose...seemed fitting.
2: Who is your favorite current villager? Zucker.
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? I guess...probably...um...I love them all...
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? Bill; he was my favorite from GC.
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? Lol none.
6: Who or what truly runs your town? Isabelle lol.
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? Probably Lament
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? Maybe march
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? Maybe Lazy or Normal and out of the current choices...a octopus.
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? I started in the GC days. It looked like a fun game to play
and little did I know I'd get extremely addicted to the franchise. 
11: What is your nickname in the game? melcakes and otterpop.
12: What is a random fact about your town? I've had the same Apollo since the very beginning (july 20th).
13: Do you time travel? Yes.
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
Isn't really a new species per say...Otters since they're my absolute favorite. It'd be even more adorable if they had tiny themed ones like the bear cubs.
15: Favorite island tour?
Hide and Seek.
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
Lol several hours...depends on the day really.
17: When is your character's birthday?
7/20
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
Reg flower: White Lily Hybrid: Blue violet
19: What town project is your favorite?
My zen garden.
20: What town project do you hate the most?
Probably the construction themed ones...oil rig?
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
I like the idea of having villager homes you can favorite like in the HHA...by favoring them
it prevents them from moving. Of course maybe you'd have a limit like 3 houses/villagers.
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
Cute. Bell-pincher. TTer.
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
When I was new and visited a town for the first time I saw a weed and picked it thinking I had helped
the person out. Little did I know people actually like keeping their weeds lol...but it was a innocent mistake and nothing really worthy of regret.
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
Fishing.
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
Julian; he's creepy and I don't like smugs.
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
Alpine.
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
Lovely.
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
I don't want to say but it's safest to just say...anything.
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
She so could.
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
Rover for sure. After all he did mention this is the first time he's been traveling since 2002 and we
all know he saw the perfect opportunity to switch places with you while on the train...
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
The villagers of course and decorating my house.
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
Sitting through the same dialogue for certain things like buying wrapping paper.
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
Yep, Apollo, Marina, and Octavian while I was doing a 16 villager cycle for Ankha...luckily
I was able to hold them all in my second town and got them all back after cycling 16.
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
Elise or Canberra.
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
Morning Yoga.
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Ahh...so hard. Zucker. I love octopi and he was my first. I really love lazy villagers as well so
his personality is just too adorable. He's a sweetie.
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Probably Elise. Had her in my main town and it took forever before she moved out...and in the meantime
every villager she spoke to always left sad or angry. 
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
My character has the bun hairstyle, the blushing face, and a blue kimono with white stockings and the ninja sandals.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Feb 19, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *I named her Nikki, because that's my name. xD I would've named her Ichigo after my character, but there are no sufficient pigtails in game (the ones ingame are so tiny and what??? No)*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *Freya and Beau. I KNOW I SAID TWO DON'T LOOK AT ME*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *-hisses- Mathilda. Since Chow is FINALLY leaving.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *Mmh, Lopez into my second town because he belongs in there and not in the cycle town I'm deleting D:*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *Oh. Hm... An NPC? Isabelle would be great, but she's so wrapped up in her work that it might cause issues. :c Katrina, maybe. Or Mable. I'm not fashionable enough for Gracie.  Oh! How could I forget about K.K.? Maybe him, as long as he never plays K.K. Parade around me. Ever.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *Pfft. Isabelle. I just **** around.*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *K.K. Bubblegum, K.K. Disco and K.K. Stroll <3 (shut up I'm bad at favorites)*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *****ING K.K. PARADE, OH GOD, NIGHTMARE FUEL. MAKE IT STOP OH GOD*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *Normal dog.*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *I started with Wild World, and... I can't remember why. XD I'd heard it was fun, probably.*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *Hm. "N Bear", "hun", "Ichigo", uhhh... "Chickpea", I think.*
12: What is a random fact about your town? *It's really ugly.*
13: Do you time travel? *Yes.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *Bats, maybe. Or sharks *
15: Favorite island tour? *Scavenger hunt because it makes the easiest medals. >>;*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *More now than I used to; it's sort of gone up and down. At the beginning I played it freakin' hella, then I sorta spent like 30 mins just doing dailies for a while, and now I'm back up again xD*
17: When is your character's birthday? *May 13th, like mine.*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *Roses!*
19: What town project is your favorite? *The sauna that I don't goddamn have.*
20: What town project do you hate the most? *The kiddie jungle gym stuff, probably. I hate those weird colors.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *Romancing villagers. ♥*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *Just like me.*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *Not that I can think of. OH WAIT. GROUCHO NO COME BACK I LOVE YOU /muffled sobbing (though he's not a dreamie, I just liked him a lot since he was one of my first)*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *B...F... UH... Bug hunting as long as it's not for island beetles. Fishing makes my anxiety tick real high.*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *Special characters? Like NPCs? TOM NOOK. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA I AM GOING TO PUNCH HIM IN THE MONEYGRUBBING GUT (I love him but I hate him goddamnit Nook)*
26: What furniture series do you like the most? *[sweating] Oh no. Oh no. Uh. R-rococo. I think... UH... WAIT... GORGEOUS... UHM...???? I DON'T KNOW*
27: What furniture series do you like the least? *Kiddie. :|*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *Literally. Anything.*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *Yes.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *Isabelle. XD;*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *Villagers *
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *See section three, article B for my endless list of complaints about this godforsaken game that I lovehate.*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *Not besides Groucho and Nibbles, and I let them. I needed change. That was before I had dreamies. If a dreamie ever moved out I'd flip my ****.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *Chow and Diva.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *All of my dreamies in a goddamn timely fashion.*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Don't you dare start that again. I CANNOT PICK. ALL OF MY DREAMIES.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Can't pick this either, SO many ugly ones that I hate.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *Face and hair option two, pink hair, blue eyes, and her clothing changes fairly often. Actually I don't even remember what she's wearing right now lmfao.*


----------



## LaceGloves (Feb 19, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*Bellace is such a unique town name. Why not?*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Francine*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*The clown kangaroo...I can't remember her name.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Kid Cat! He's my BBYZ*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Celeste. She has gorgeous eyes.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Me! I'm da boss!*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*K.K. Hypno*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*None...*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*I would be an uchi cat. c:*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*I started playing AC back in middle school. WW was my first. I just thought it was cute.*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*L-honey and hun*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*I try to change the path with the season. The beach is full of hybrids for the next one.*
13: Do you time travel?
*Yes, but I play every day of the game thoroughly.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*They almost all exist...umm...I want more giraffes...Then they can be all like, "Gracie has a long neck for fabulous scarves! Just like me!*
15: Favorite island tour?
*Hide-and-Seek*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*It depends. Longest I've played in a day was 2 hours...*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*6/19*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Pink Cosmos.*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*The Log. Still haven't gotten it. (Dang it Mira!)*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*None of them. They all can be used effectively, depending on the town.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*The choice to customize where villagers are living and where they can move in.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Bee's Knees*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*I send letters...that threaten my villagers. "Your mane would make a nice scarf, wouldn't it?"*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Bug Hunting*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*No. Not really. *
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Princess Series*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Pave Series*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*He would be willing to charge me half a million bells for a two square house renovation...oh wait...*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*No. She's too sweet. Pushover Isabelle. *
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Zipper T. Rabbit?*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*The villagers*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*The repetitive dialogue. I love it when there's something I haven't heard though.*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Yes...Marina mah love.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Hrm...-shrugs-*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*Cats. All of dem.*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Ankha. She's a bossy Egyptian kitty.  *
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Curt. He made my sister sad. *
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*Rain coat, rain boots, crown, short brown hair. The face with the wide-eyes and pink cheeks.*


----------



## mickeydamouse (Feb 19, 2014)

Spoiler:  My Answers



*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *
  Name because well it's my name and Clarence is the nickname Meg gives Cas in Supernatural, and it sounds like it'd be a good town name so that's that.
*2: Who is your favorite current villager? *
  EUGENE forever and always <3
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *
  Naomi.
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *
  Whitney; She has been my best friend in every Animal Crossing game, and I wish to continue that.
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?* 
  K.K. Slider <3 I'm a musician so its a natural attraction
*6: Who or what truly runs your town? *
  Isabelle keeps everyone and everything in check. I can't claim it's me.
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *
  K.K. Cruisin' I'm actually listening to it now!
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?* 
  Probably K.K. Metal. Just not my thing
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *
  If there were Giraffes, definitely a Snooty Giraffe, or maybe a snooty Deer
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?* 
  I started with ACWW because at the store the game looked fun. Then I was hooked. I then got the version for GC, and then CF and now NL. it's a bad habit.
*11: What is your nickname in the game? *
  Uh I think the ones my villagers call me at the moment are princess and genius
*12: What is a random fact about your town? *
  I picked it because it gave me a special spot right beside my house to make an exotic garden. Also, I have a private beach.
*13: Do you time travel? *
  YES. like crazy.
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *
  Giraffe
*15: Favorite island tour? *
  Scavenger Hunt!
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *
  too much
*17: When is your character's birthday? *
  11/06.. my birthday
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *
  Blue Pansies 
*19: What town project is your favorite? *
  Uh probably the town hall and train station upgrades
*20: What town project do you hate the most? *
  All those museum upgrades agh
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
  A way to see your friendship progress with each villager
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
  Determinated, Weird, Tan 
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
  Too many things >.<
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
  Fishing probably
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
  Tom Nook can get lost in my opinion.
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
  I love the sleek series
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
  The Kiddie series 
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
  strip? idk 
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
  She basically does in the game so yeah
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
  yknow I hadn't considered that. I think it was the next person to move in, in which case wouldve been Eugene xD
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
  It's seriously never ending
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
  It's seriously never ending
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
  Yes, Genji. *Baby come back*
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
  Hazel omg that unibrow ugh I cannot.
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
  I want more hybrids to grow!
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
  Definitely Eugene, closely followed by Tiffany.
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
  HAZEL. She moved her ugly self into my exotic garden ruining EVERYTHING.
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*
  Green Contacts currently (the eyes with the three eyelashes on top), Dark blue hair that super super short however has a Hair Bow Wig on, BB Shirt, Sailor Skirt, fishnet tights (for Tiffany) and white patent shoes.


----------



## kittenlover06 (Feb 19, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? My town name, I was uncreative and my character's name is my real name.
2: Who is your favorite current villager? Peanut cuz she is cute and so KAWAII and fluffy omg
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? Tipper. She moved in the back of my forest and you cant even see her house for real xD
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? omg Fauna. At first she looked really ugly (like the back of her head and her eyes and creepy) but then I saw her one day and thought she was so cute and cuddly but she moved away unexpectedly but I voided her because I was tooo upset!!  I don't even care about anyone popular, like Marshal, Rosie, Diana, or Merengue because I want my deerie back. ;-;
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? noONE BECAUSE I'm not lonELY AND I DONT WANT TO.
6: Who or what truly runs your town? My boys (Erik, Keaton, Rudy, and Apollo) and my girls. (Felicity and Peanut) as you can see, not all of my villagers cuz I don't like them all, but these 3 are the cutest ones and I talk to them everyday. 
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? Here's the list:
Spring Blossoms
K.K. House
K.K. Space
K.K. Rockabilly
K.K. Bossa
K.K. Stroll
Wandering
Stale Cupcakes
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? K.K. Hypno (its scary!!)
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? I would be a cute normal cat cuz i love cats and im kinda country just like normal villagers c:
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? I saw it on a commercial but also because of Super Smash Bros. Brawl and because Zack did a lets play of it. My brother played it on GameCube and he had Felicity and she was my fav. I actually sneaked and played his game just to talk to her. :3
11: What is your nickname in the game? Bree, cuz its my rl nickname.
12: What is a random fact about your town? its really pink. an has lots of random flowers. i try to organize them tho
13: Do you time travel? lol yea matt told me how. (doctor who joke)
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? maybe just more breeds. 
15: Favorite island tour? Hide n seek tour.
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? alot.
17: When is your character's birthday? my rl birthday, March 8th.
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? jacobs ladders or pink cosmos. they look super pretty!! 
19: What town project is your favorite? picnic bench
20: What town project do you hate the most? ones that make ur town ugly and are plain stupid ideas
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? lots of new pwps.
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? doki doki kawaii
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? XD this takes me back, I actually had 800k (not alot but It would make 1mil easy) in my 2nd character's bank, and I wanted to delete her so I did, but me being stupid I forgot to take out the bells and mail them to my 2nd character lol I regret everything from that day.
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? Bug hunting, but with diving i love the emotions you do after you get out of the water.
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. Resetti, duh. I don't even NEED to explain.
26: What furniture series do you like the most? Rococo or Alpine. lol any set u can re-order.
27: What furniture series do you like the least? the gorgeous set, it kinda has that.. idk look to it. and i HATE the gorgeous chest joke. it's old anyway.
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? nothing. he gets bells easily from me.
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? Yep.
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? An animal.
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? That we can decorate our houses so cute and have cute villagers and do renovations (except for re-tail, ugh) and have a cute town.
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? That we have to play for 1 hour a day just to get our tree to grow 
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? Yup, FAUNA MOVED OUT UGH. I want her back!!! 
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? Vladimir, he looks like a bully!
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? 100m+ bells or a freaking berliner lol
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Fauna! I had her in my town a while ago but she left unexpectedly and I was super sad. This is why I want her back. 

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Vladimir, he is kinda disturbing to look at and looks like a bully!
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): idk how to describe it but right now she is crossdressing lol


----------



## Shattersnap (Feb 19, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *Nicholi is a variation of my name, and AtticBag is a long running inside joke with my brother.  I have numerous gaming profiles named AtticSpace and AtticBag.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?  *Bob*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?  *In my town? Bella.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?  *Phoebe.  I want an Uchi I can stand.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?  *I don't think of the characters in those terms.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?  *I do.  Supreme dictator, Sly is my enforcer.*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?  *K.K. Condor or Spring Blossoms*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?  *Technopop maybe.  There's a lot of samey blah songs.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *Lazy cat*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?  *Played GC version in college, got 3ds for pokemon and so got New Leaf*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *Boss.  Some people call me N-bot which I approved my accident, but I'm trying to root that out.*
12: What is a random fact about your town?  *I don't understand the question.*
13: Do you time travel?  *No.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?  *I'm ok with what we got.*
15: Favorite island tour?  *Fossil finder or ore finder*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?  *Maybe 1.5 or 2 hours, more if I'm beetle hunting.*
17: When is your character's birthday?  *August 7*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?  *Violet*
19: What town project is your favorite?  *Stonehenge*
20: What town project do you hate the most?  *I don't have one*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?  *Nothing comes to mind*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?  *Whatever I want.*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?  *I don't understand why I would be ashamed of something in a video game*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?  *Bug hunting because you always know what you are going to get*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.  *No.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?  *Patchwork, wish there was more of it.*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?  *Snowman*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?  *Kill.*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?  *Shes too nice.  She'd make a nice detail person for the ruler though, she'd make a bad executive, but she's a good secretary.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?  *Tortimer 2*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?  *Making a house*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?  *Shop keepers babbling at you*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?  *No, I'm pretty cautious.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?  *Paula*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?  *Phoebe or Marshal I guess*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?  *Bob, purple lazy cat, enough said*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?  *Bella cause she WONT LEAVE MY ****ING TOWN*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):  *I have a mummy costume, knight armor, and punkish para-military outfit i cycle between.  Blue hair with the short rebel haircut.*


----------



## Piroshi (Feb 19, 2014)

Once again I'm answering a bunch of questions when I should be sleeping...


Spoiler



*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
My name is something I've been using for a while now, so I'm pretty used to being called by it. My town name is related to my name because it comes from the same game series.
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
Genji!
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
Sally and Tutu
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
Bam. I had him in my last town and I loved him to death, and I will get him back. 
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
Digby's pretty adorable
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?* 
Isabelle's the only thing keeping me from doing whatever I want.
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
Go K.K. Rider!
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
K.K. Hypno is horrifying. 
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
Lazy cat
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
I started playing Animal Crossing when the Gamecube one came out. That was a while ago so I don't remember why. I never played again until New Leaf though because my friend wouldn't stop talking about it
*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
You mean like the ones the villagers give you? They call me youngin' and K-girl. The name I use in it is Kuhle though. 
*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
The campsite is in a bad spot
*13: Do you time travel?*
Yep
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
Ummmmm....... that bat villager thread looked pretty cool
*15: Favorite island tour?*
Tuna Kahuna
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
It varies. Sometimes I play nearly all day and sometimes I only play enough to make sure no one's moving 
*17: When is your character's birthday?*
Same as mine, July 29th
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
Purple Rose
*19: What town project is your favorite?*
Fountain
*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
I hate those signs (yield, do no enter, caution)
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
More fountain
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
Super magical bum
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
I regret not keeping Puck while I was plot resetting. I had him in my last town and I love him, but he was in kind of a bad spot. Still, I regretted it as soon as I reset. 
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
It used to be fishing, but I've started to like bug hunting more lately because fishing's too hard to do while listening to music
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
Timmy and Tommy need to dislodge themselves from me while I'm trying to shop
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
Mermaid series will always be my favorite. It was one of the reasons I got the game in the first place. 
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
Stripe series is kind of hideous
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
I think the better question is what wouldn't he do
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
I think enough people like her that it'd be pretty easy for her to
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
I don't know but if I ever find them they're gonna wish they had been mayor because they'll see what a wonderful job I'm doing and want to have the same impact on people as I do
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
Bam
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
"Oh, you wanted to put that there? Too bad it's too close to that rock you can't get rid of."
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
Cherry moved out on me. She just kind of disappeared for a while and then suddenly she moved. She's my second favorite uchi villager too
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
I had Barold once
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
Bam
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Bam. He's adorable and he's my favorite personality type and he has freckles. 
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Hard to say, but it'd probably be one of the smug villagers. Pietro was pretty terrible when I had him, and Zell stalked to my new town when I restarted. I hate them both, but at least Zell has cool horns. 
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*
Pink hairbow wig, light blue dress with white and pink, the face you get when you answer the top choice all three times, ballet shoes, white stockings, and blue eyes (clear blue sky)


----------



## Kit (Feb 19, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? Aya is just a nickname I use everywhere. And Kital is the name of a Pokemon I have in X and Y 
2: Who is your favorite current villager? Coco 
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?Apollo ..he won't...move...out...grrrrr 
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? Marshal, cause I don't have 40 million bells...
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? Uh uh uh....UHHHHH...idk..
6: Who or what truly runs your town? Rosie pretty much runs it, but I and Coco help
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? That I currently have? Stale Cupcakes
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? That werid space like one
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? Probably uchi or normal..or lazy
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? In December of 2013 cause that's when I got my 3DS. Also cause I really wanted it. But I reset a few times since then.
11: What is your nickname in the game? People are starting to call me NextOne, after I told stitches to call me that when he was acting all murderous, but now even rosie is using it XD
12: What is a random fact about your town? It's based on 18 horror themes at once..Yet flowers are everywhere making it look all pretty 
13: Do you time travel? Yes yes yes and more yes
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? Hmmmmmmmmmmm....Got no ideas right now 
15: Favorite island tour? Butterfly one
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? Alot of time
17: When is your character's birthday? 6/20
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? Purple pink black or blue hyrbid roses
19: What town project is your favorite? One of the bridges
20: What town project do you hate the most? Yellow bench
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? Hmmmm idk
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? Bunny. Happy. Terrifying
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? Yes..
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? None 
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. Mr.resetti, he scary
26: What furniture series do you like the most? Sleek
27: What furniture series do you like the least? Lovely 
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? UMMM...MAKE YOU PAY MORE BELLS? OR PUT YOU IN A FOREVER LOAN?
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? Totally, with Tom by her side
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? Thisrandomcreepyguy
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? Flowers
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? Rocks
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? Muffy 
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? Pudge
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? Flowers
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Coco , Gyroid.bunny..
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Aplollo..won't..move..out
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):I'll post a pic later, blue eyes, full bunny suit


----------



## Sir Takoya (Feb 19, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? Ashley from Kiahnaja. Ashley because it's my name and Kiahnaja because it's a town in a book I am writing.
2: Who is your favorite current villager? I'm stuck between Zucker and Drago
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? Chevre. She won't move out to make room for Coco.
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? Coco. I need her. 
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? K.K. Slider. Come on, he's just awesome. DUH.
6: Who or what truly runs your town? Me! I'm the Queen of it all. Nyahahahahaha.
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? K.K. Condor
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? I couldn't pick. There's not a lot of bad ones out there.
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? Tiger. Smug.
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? When I was a kid because I got it as a present. ^_^
11: What is your nickname in the game? Ashley
12: What is a random fact about your town? Complete Fish and Fossil musuem.
13: Do you time travel? If I want to get rid of a villager to make room.
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? Bat
15: Favorite island tour? The Gem tour.
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? several hours
17: When is your character's birthday? August 17th
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? violet
19: What town project is your favorite? The Zen Bell
20: What town project do you hate the most? The Fence
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? Holidays from other countries
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? Harmonius, Chubby, cute
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? Bad town layout at the start. 
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? Bugs
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. Capi'n. I hate hearing his songs.
26: What furniture series do you like the most? Sweets
27: What furniture series do you like the least? Balloon
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? Sell his own mother for a grape!
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? Hehehe can she?
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? Tortimer's grandson
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? Julian. Sparkle sparkle!
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? Villagers moving wherever they want.
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? Puck. I was a kid and thought he was cool.
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? Vladimir
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? A perfect dream town.
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Gaaaaaaaaaaah. Zucker/Drago. Zucker looks yummy. Drago because dragons are my favorite mythical creature.
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Barold...just ugh...UGH...make it go away
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): Blue eyes, troublemaker hair, rock n' roll clothes, kimonos


----------



## kitanii (Feb 19, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
- I wanted my mayor to have my name! My town's name is the name of a Smashing Pumpkins album. :3
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
- I am really happy I just got Jacques!
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
- Maybe Bunnie >w<
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
- I really hope BonBon moves in!!
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
- Leif!
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
- Mayor Nicole of course!
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
- KK Disco
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
- Don't have one!
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
- I might be a lazy duck ouo
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
- Hmm maybe when I was 10, my best friend had it for gamecube and then my neighbours got it for DS
11: What is your nickname in the game?
- Cole or lamb
12: What is a random fact about your town?
- It's my 2nd town! I restarted once .w.
13: Do you time travel?
- To get villagers out for adoption yes~
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
- Sloths as villagers!
15: Favorite island tour?
- Scavenger!
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
- At least an hour!
17: When is your character's birthday?
- Jan 29
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
- Jacob's ladder or carnation!
19: What town project is your favorite?
- Bus stop!
20: What town project do you hate the most?
- The street signs
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
- More hairstyles >w< 
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
- Just-like-me!
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
- I let Klaus move out ;A;
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
- Bug hunting!
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
- I don't care for Maelle! She always ended up in my City Folk towns!
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
- Minimalist
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
- Balloon
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
- I don't wanna know!
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
- No she's a bit too timid! But she could help ME rule the world!
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
- Tortimer's son!
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
- The feet-sounds
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
- Hmm... can't build things on beach!
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
- Klaus ;o;
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
- Hmm.... Goose
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
- Grass!!
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
- Hopper! Just memories and attachment to him >w<
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
- Maelle >.< she's just mean
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
Face: Never been there > Can't Say > You guessed it (ABA)
Hair: Serios > Restrained
and I'm wearing a children's smock and explorer shorts as well as bandage and bun wig :3


----------



## Improv (Feb 19, 2014)

I answered this earlier, but I'm going to do it again since last time I got tired of typing so much and I rushed through some answers.


Spoiler



1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? 
? *I named my character Jake, after myself, and the town Almond because I enjoy almonds. :3*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? 
? *Lopez.*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *Miranda.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? 
? *It'd be Mitzi, I think she's super adorable.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? 
? *Nobody s:*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? 
? *Mayor Jake does, as he's obv v good.*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
? *K.K. Stroll.*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
? *K.K. Oasis.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
? *I'd be a smug deer.*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
? *I started playing Animal Crossing in 2008, after my friend introduced me to it while we were riding home on the school bus.*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
? *Muffin.*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
? *My river is very straight & small.*
13: Do you time travel?
? *I do not time travel.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
? *Meerkats.*
15: Favorite island tour?
? *The gardening tours ( each difficulty ).*
16: How much time do you spend playing New Leaf on average each day?
? *Around 2 hours per day on the weekdays; 4 hours per day on weekends.*
17: When is your character's birthday?
? *September 26.*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
? *Red carnations.*
19: What town project is your favorite?
? *The windmill.*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
? *The oil rig.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
? *The option to restore grass fully without time traveling 1 month ahead & back.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
? *Calm, caring, and professional.*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
? *I have reset my towns over 2,000 times in total.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
? *Bug hunting.*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
? *I dislike Tom Nook, his attitude and clothing choice get worse in each game.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
? *The Rococo series.*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
? *The Balloon series.*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
? *Scam people ( wait he already does that ).*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
? *Most certainly not! That's my job.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
? *Rover; he passed the responsibility onto us at last minute, hence the reason why he was already on the train and had a map leading to the specific town.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
? *The graphics, they're so much better and I love it so much.*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
? *The fact that they brought back so many ugly animals from previous games.*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
? *Merengue ;__;*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
? *Charlise.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
? *Some new hybrids.*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
? *Lolly; she's one of the best designed cats.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
? *Hippeux, Charlise, Jambette, Rocket, and Truffles. They're ugly.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
? *My character is a mix of clothing, but has almond shaped eyes and wears yellow cap, square glasses, school jacket, track pants, and brown loafers.*


----------



## Adore (Feb 19, 2014)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
They won't allow my real name so I shortened it to Cris. I chose Tamako because it was the anime I was watching at that time and it was a really adorable name ouo

*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
Rosie!

*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
Ken, but I'm not letting him move since I want all personalities in my town :3.

*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
LOLLY dfsaasfdsfafdsa do I have to answer why? ;n;

*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
Pascal, he's adorably cute xD (I'm such a creep)

*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
I don't exactly know how to answer this TT_TT

*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
K.K. Cafe

*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
K.K. Hypno o-e

*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
I would be a normal kitty!

*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
I started on release day. I've been _WAITING_ forever to get this game and primarily the only reason I bought a 3DS.

*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
Robo C, Lady C, Lil' C

*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
It's messy as heck.

*13: Do you time travel?*
I do, haters gon' hate.

*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
Oh god I really have no clue. Most of the adorable animals are already in the game!

*15: Favorite island tour?*
Bug catching and flower picking since those are easy to get gold medals =u=

*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
According to my 3DS, at least 30 mins. But right now, probably 6-12 hours a day since I have break. xD

*17: When is your character's birthday?*
My real birthday! 9/25

*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
Pink and purple roses~

*19: What town project is your favorite?*
The flower clock is really nice c:

*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
The oil drill thing.

*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
More capacity on visitors for towns. That would start a party.

*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
Very _very_ impatient.

*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
Well I guess TT since it completely ruined my town history and whenever someone sits on my plaza tree they'd be like "you cheater ;_;."

*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
Fishing? I think their all equally annoying xD.

*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
Nope

*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
Regal

*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
The cabin set is very ugly D: No offense to anyone who likes it x3.

*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
Uhh idk TAKE OVER MY MAYOR POSITION. Freaking freak.

*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
Of course! Who wouldn't want a Shih tzu to take over the world?

*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
I think Rosie would've been a good mayor :3.

*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
The fact that you can customize how your town looks is awesome!

*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
Bells. I feel like everything is about bells.

*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
SYDNEY & DEIRDRE WHYYYYYY TTTTTTTT_____TTTTTTTTT

*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
Rasher... so glad he moved xD

*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
A good looking town ;_;. I secretly envy the people here who has a very nice looking town. Why can't I be like them? D:

*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
R to the O to the S to the I to the E! R-O-S-I-E!

*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
To be honest why is Julian so popular? I mean I really dislike him, he's so ugly NO OFFENSE.

*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*
My character is currently wearing a beret with long light brown hair. She has blue eyes and is wearing a pink party dress? I forgot what it was called.

Yay I'm done! Only took 30 minutes.


----------



## MetaTriforce (Feb 20, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*My character is named Eileen because that's my first name. My town is named Koholint because I wanted to name my town after somewhere in a Legend of Zelda game because that's my favorite game series, but I didn't want to use something as commonly used as Hyrule or Termina. There's a village of talking animals on Koholint Island (which is from Link's Awakening), so that's the name I decided on.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Kabuki is my favorite villager!*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*I have all of my dream villagers, so I don't dislike any of them. But Tammy lived in my town for a long time over the summer and I wanted her out so badly, so she's my least favorite that I've had.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*None now because I have all the villagers that I wanted.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*None...that's kind of weird -_-;*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*The power is where the Bells are.*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*My favorite live is K.K. Jongara, and my favorite home version is Marine Song 2001.*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*Mountain Song*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*I would be a cat, and my personality would probably be lazy.*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*I started with Animal Crossing on the GameCube. I bought it without knowing much about it, but I ended up loving it.*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Right now, most of my villagers are calling me genius.*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*Near my town hall I have a Pok? Ball made out of tulips and a sign with Bidoof's face on it.*
13: Do you time travel?
*I've time traveled to get villagers out before, but not to do holidays or get interest in my bank. I haven't time traveled recently.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*I'd like to see giraffes other than Gracie.*
15: Favorite island tour?
*Elite Scavenger Hunt*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*About an hour on average. Some days I play longer.*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*July 13th, which is my real birthday*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Blue roses*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*The Tokyo Tower*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*The bus stop.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*Designing custom pants/shorts/skirts*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Helpful, determined, eccentric*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*I was actually kind of ashamed the first time I time traveled, but now I don't really care.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Bug hunting*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*I'm kind of disturbed by Lief. "Oh, would you like a happy axe?*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*The sweets series!*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*The lovely series*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Just about anything.*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*Nah, she's not aggressive enough.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Kapp'n*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*The villagers*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*Laying down paths only to have them destroyed by someone's house*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*I lost my beloved Hamphrey to an unintentional time travel incident.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Wart Jr. I haven't had him in New Leaf, but I had him several times in Wild World.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*Do favors for my villagers. I still need to get pictures from 4 of them.*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Kabuki*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Wart Jr.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*I have the face with the eyes that don't have whites (the big shiny ones). Currently I have red hair and am wearing the hair bow wig, round glasses, tacky sweater, black denim pants, and cowboy boots.*


----------



## redpuppie (Dec 23, 2014)

Moon said:


> Saw this on tumblr. (figures)
> Copy, paste, and put your answers next to each question! I recommended bolding your answers, so you can distinguish them from the questions.
> 
> 1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *Because It's my name*
> ...


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 23, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*Character is named Kelsey, after me. Town is named Aerius after a guild I was in on Neopets...*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Bruce or Zell.*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Maelle...*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*All of my deer babies. I have someone holding them because I needed to cycle. :c*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Cyrus. He could give you some nice lovin's.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Me, duh.*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*I don't really know the K.K Slider songs. :c*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*Um.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*PEPPY DEER LET'S DO THIS THING..*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*I've only played the Gamecube version and New Leaf. Because I was a bored child. c:*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Kels, lol.*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*My town tune is the Songbird's Call from Bioshock: Infinite!*
13: Do you time travel?
*Yes.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*LIZARD.*
15: Favorite island tour?
*Hide and seek!*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*24 hours.*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*October 22, like mine.*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Roses or tulips or carnations um.*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*The water fountain, lol.*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*The weird tooth thing???*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*MORNING EXERCISES.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Perfectionist, cute, and deerobsessedum.*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*Nope. c:*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Bug hunting!*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Pete... stop telling me my mailbox is full!*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Classic or rococo.*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Balloon...*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Prostitution.*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*No, she's far too shaky.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Tortimer's nephew, mhm.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*DEER.*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*Maelle.*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Yup, all of my deer babies because I messed up in cycling.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Maelle.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*I think it's obvious. Deer babies. :c*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Zell or Bruce or Lopez or Beau or Erik.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Maelle. She haunts me.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*Mori Autumn QR code, snow boots, hair bow wig, and the one face with the eyes.*


----------



## daniduckyface (Dec 23, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? it's my name and i liked the town name
2: Who is your favorite current villager? Chevre
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? my unoriginal Fang :/
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? Nan, she's so cute
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? Brewster because i love coffee
6: Who or what truly runs your town? Isabelle
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? not sure D:
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? K.K Moody
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? Uchi Sheep
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? I saw a friend play it and it looked fun
11: What is your nickname in the game? Lamb
12: What is a random fact about your town? It's like half sheep
13: Do you time travel? i did but now i don't 
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? Hmmm....that's a tough one
15: Favorite island tour? hide and seek
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? 6 hours
17: When is your character's birthday? 1/1
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? blue pansies
19: What town project is your favorite? Wisteria Trellis (muffy please suggest it already)
20: What town project do you hate the most? undecided
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? villagers expanding their own houses
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? gardener, kind, fisher
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? TTed Pashmina into boxes 
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? Fishing
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. No
26: What furniture series do you like the most? Sweets
27: What furniture series do you like the least? undecided
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? Anything
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? yes
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?Rover
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? The animals
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? nothing
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? yes, my Chevre in ACWW
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? Vic
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? For my Fang to move out :/
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Chevre, she was my favorite back in ACWW
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?  undecided
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): shearling coat, striped pants, basic white girl shoes and hairbow wig


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 23, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
Idk... I liked the names.
 2: Who is your favorite current villager?
Mint
 3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
Cesar
 4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
Pancetti because I am done cycling for her.
 5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
K.K. Slider omg. Idk maybe Celeste because she's cute.
 6: Who or what truly runs your town?
My villagers do... they just move out whenever.
 7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
Steep Hill
 8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
Two days ago or Pondering
 9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
Smug Penguin
 10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
I loved it when I played it at a friends.
 11: What is your nickname in the game?
Stud or Cutie
 12: What is a random fact about your town?
I am currently cycling through it.
 13: Do you time travel?
Yes.
 14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
A jock deer; my OC.
 15: Favorite island tour?
Hide n' seek
 16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
2 hours
 17: When is your character's birthday?
2/11
 18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
White Carnations or Purple roses
 19: What town project is your favorite?
Statue fountain or zen bell
 20: What town project do you hate the most?
Any of the traffic signs e.x. caution sign
 21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
Winter resort or cave
 22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
Hot, hipster, stud.
 23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
I TTed one day and someone moved out.
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
Diving.
 25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
Isabelle, she is way too picky.
 26: What furniture series do you like the most?
Minimalist.
 27: What furniture series do you like the least?
Kiddie.
 28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
Anything.
 29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
Shaw no.
 30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
My IG Gf.
 31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
How it is so relaxing... sometimes.


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Dec 23, 2014)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?* Eve because that's my name, PP-World because Peep was my nickname as a kid, and because it was my town name in CF, I thought I'd continue it 
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?* Molly 
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?* None, I'm lucky to have a town full of animals I have chosen  
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?* Punchy, I like how his mouth looks like a :3, plus I need more males 
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *Nook, for the money XD 
*6: Who or what truly runs your town? *Bamboo, I dig it up daily haha
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?* K.K. Ragtime
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?* Erm they're all masterpieces excuse you 
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?* Probably a peppy rabbit 
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?* I used to have an R4 card, and WW was one of the 30 games on it I enjoyed haha
*11: What is your nickname in the game?* Sugar-E
*12: What is a random fact about your town?* I recently changed the entire landscape, so it's more natural 
*13: Do you time travel?* Only by the odd hour occasionally 
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?* Hedgehogs 
*15: Favorite island tour?* The hammer tour 
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?* Over two hours in total 
*17: When is your character's birthday?* 8/8 (as is mine in real life) 
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?* Blue violets
*19: What town project is your favorite?* Log bench
*20: What town project do you hate the most?* Pipes
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?* I'd add like a gazebo, and you could like go inside it and sit with villagers  
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?* Cute, green and booty (because she wears boots) 
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?* I ignored Gayle for ages so she'd move, and then when she did move she sent me her picture :/
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?* Bug hunting is more profitable, but fishing is fun, I like the bloop
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.* Feckin Redd
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?* Either ice or alpine 
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?* Lovely, it's so garish 
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?* Relocate villager houses and smash the rocks he won't allow me to build over 
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?* Obviously 
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?* There's this comic strip on tumblr about it being Tortimer's grandson, but Isabelle didn't warn him so she took a chance and good stuff happened, so I like that  
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?* Being mayor, it's the simplest but best thing Nintendo could've given the fandom 
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?* Not being able to smash rocks 
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?* Flora, but I only liked her once she went 
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?* Canberra, but I feel bad slagging her off 
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?* A beautifully finished town 
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?* MOLLY because she's cute and a duck and she has my best friend's name 
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?* Erm none, they're all okay 
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):* Default hair with the points but it's mahogany, the eyes that have big pupils but aren't sparkly and and are brown, a green fancy dress from bibi design, and shearling boots 

Thank you for entertaining me XD all the responses are really interesting


----------



## DarkFox7 (Dec 23, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
Because Grace is my real name.
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
Kyle.
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
In my town, Cherry, but I still love her. In general is Barold.
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
Willow, she is just so adorable.
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
Kicks. He's so adorable and friendly.
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
Me.
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
K.K. Bossa.
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
Pondering. Too boring.
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
Uchi Wolf.
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
My dad bought WW for me when I was 7. Been addicted to it ever since because it's like an escape for me.
11: What is your nickname in the game?
Yowza.
12: What is a random fact about your town?
It is cosmic themed.
13: Do you time travel?
If needed.
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
Bats.
15: Favorite island tour?
Elite Scavenger Hunt.
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
Several hours.
17: When is your character's birthday?
June 2.
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
Blue roses.
19: What town project is your favorite?
Anything illuminated.
20: What town project do you hate the most?
Useless ones like the instrument shelter.
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
Where you can choose where villagers live.
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
Cosmic and gothic.
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
Forgetting to plot reset for Cherry and Bam.
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
Bug hunting.
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
Phyllis. She's a huge B-word.
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
The space ship/holographic furniture with the Sci-Fi wall and floor.
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
Pave. It's rare yet boring.
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
ANYTHING.
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
If she wanted to.
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
Rover.
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
You can be who you want to be and let your creativity flow.
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
It's not real.
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
Yes, Rosie. 
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
Ugliest I have had is Quillson. Ugliest in general is Barold.
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
Hybrids and shrubs.
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? 
Kyle. He's handsome, my favorite species, my favorite personality, and has an awesome style.
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Barold. He's disgusting I hate him.
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): First face option, light blue eyes, brown hair, first hairstyle on the Shampoodle guide for girls.


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 23, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*because I wanted to *
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Marina she is the Bae*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Chops but he's moving so Yey*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Gayle,she's an adorable pink Gator with a heart on her snout*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Dr Shrunk should leave his wife for me :U*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*The sea Bass*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*K.K. Casbah*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*K.K. Country*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*a Uchii Octopus*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*can't remember and because it looked cute *
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Nebulous*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*it sucks*
13: Do you time travel?
*yes I do*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Axolotls or lizard Villagers*
15: Favorite island tour?
*any of the fishing tours*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*only a few hours till I get bored*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*5/31 same as mine*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*The pink roses*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*The windmill*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*any of the signs*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*n/a*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*a big loser*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*buying the game N/A*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Fishing*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*-sobs- I like them all even Resetti and Leila they're all great*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Rococo Series*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*The Kiddie series*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*become a Memer*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*yes*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Maybe Rover? I'unno*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*getting to interact with all the cute animals and it's also a very relaxing game *
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*how picky Isabelle is with where you place PWP*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*yes ;m;*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Barold*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*More Interaction with the special NPCs and get to know more about them*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*marina, I love octopuses and my favorite color is pink, and she's also a real sweetie in the game <3*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Hippeux.no..just no*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):





*I like to imagine that she's a pumpkin headed monster girl *​


----------



## Minimo (Dec 23, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*My villager is Lai-Lai because its my nickname, but my town... I really don't know.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Lobo*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Eloise*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Wolfgang! Because he's so cute and I love wolves!*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Definitely Kicks. He so cute and shy, but deep down I know he's a party guy and... Yeah.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*The Flowers (they're evil.)*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*K.K. Cruisin*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*K.K. Chorale*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*A Peppy Wolf*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*So everyone in my class was talking about ACNL and I seen SO many commercials, so I took it as a sign and got the game and now I'm addicted.*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Honeybun, Shorty, and L Bear*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*The town mascot is a fox named Laila*
13: Do you time travel?
*yeah ;~;*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Bats! I've seen so much cute fanart about AC Bats that they NEED to come into existence*
15: Favorite island tour?
*The Hide-and-seek Tours*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*During school days 3. On Vacation 5 or 6*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*Aug. 17*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Blue Violets*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*The Hammock*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*The fire hydrant*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*MORE POCKET SPACE*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*A happy tomboy dictator*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*Nope*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Fishing *
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Phyllis. She is just plain rude.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*The sleek decor*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*nothing*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*(Ima keep this one to myself..)*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*No*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Tortimor's grandson*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*The ANIMALS*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*(damn pocket space..)*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Nope and never! (Hopefully.)*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Henry tteAe*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*Wolfgang ;;*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Wolfgang. I'm not explaining because it will be to much to read.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*No one really.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*Uhh. She's really cute?*


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 23, 2014)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
Belle's my name and Kouao happened to be a ship I really cared about when I started out. Thankfully Kouao is  nice enough sounding to not be embarrassing now.
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
Probably Marina or Keaton.
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
Kody, really wish he would've move out when he pinged me.
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
Lucky or Wolfgang, I really love them both a lot.
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
Isabelle, no doubt.
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
Uh, me.
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
Stale Cupcakes or Only Me.
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
K.K. Samba is really obnoxious.
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
Maybe an uchi cat.
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
A couple of days after New Leaf was released here because my friends were playing it and I was interested.
*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
Muffin.
*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
I placed my campsite in the south because I didn't know any better back then.
*13: Do you time travel?*
Usually only hours or a day or two.
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
I dunno, maybe some kind of reptile.
*15: Favorite island tour?*
Easy Hide-and-Seek.
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
A lot.
*17: When is your character's birthday?*
May 27
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
Purple roses.
*19: What town project is your favorite?*
Statue fountain.
*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
Tower.
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
More personality types.
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
idk
*23: Have you ever done something you are ashamed of or regret in this game?*
I regret where I placed my campsite.
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
Fishing.
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
Kappn's a creep.
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
Modern wood or classic.
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
Maybe kiddie.
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
idk
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
Probably.
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
Some relative of Tortimer.
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
The attention to detail.
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
Kapp'n and lack of more personality types.
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
I recently let Cheri move out despite still liking her, but it was just time for change.
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
Buck.
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
To have a dreamie move in.
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Whitney probably. I don't know why, I just think she's really great.
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
I don't really have a least favorite.
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*
I change my appearance all the time, but I usually like to have a medium tan.


----------



## Alyx (Dec 23, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*In Mew, that's my name. In Pokey, my mayor's name is Marie, because I have a character named Marie and I love her to bits.*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*I can't choose.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Tiffany, so I can change her catchphrase to "wha-psh"!*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*I'm thinking either Kicks or Sable.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Isabelle.*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*My Place*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? 
*K.K. Dirge*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*Uchi Cat*
10: When and why did you start playing Animal Crossing?
*When I was about seven years old my parents bought my sister and I a Nintendo Gamecube with Animal Crossing and Super Mario Sunshine, and I've been in love with Animal Crossing since.*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*I don't know, they all call me something different. Mew, Cookie, Princess, Monamie...*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*In Mew I have lots of pink flowers. In Pokey I have a lot of Tier 1 villagers.*
13: Do you time travel?
*In Mew, I try not to. In Pokey, it's August 2021.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Llamas.*
15: Favorite island tour?
*Dangerous Shark one.*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*4 hours.*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*6/17.*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Pink roses.*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*Anything in the Fairy Tale series.*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*Weird things like monuments.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*Closet in Re-Tail, The ability to choose where villagers plonk their houses.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? 
*Cutie Patootie Sweetie*
23: Have you ever done something you are ashamed of or regret in this game?
*Nothing I can think of. Except for accidentally voiding Merengue.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Bug hunting!*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*No, I love them all.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Sloppy.*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Balloon.*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*If he was desperate, maybe kidnapping.*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*Yes, of course.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Rover.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*Community projects.*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*Not enough events. I want events from Gamecube, Wild World, etc. bring back Cherry Blossom Festival and Sports Festival! Aerobics, too...*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Yes! I cried.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? 
*Biff.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*Stitches.*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Lolly, because she's a sweet baby and must be protected.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Opal. She was in my town to start off with and I really didn't like her.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..) 
*Right now, my main mayor has white pigtails to match the Santa outfit she's wearing. She has green eyes. My other mayor has brown hair, blue eyes and wears a Beatnik tank and acid-wash jeans, and colorful/yellow shoes.*


----------



## Zady (Dec 23, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *Zady, because I like names that start with Z and Belaruz, because it's similar to the city that I live in and it sounds nice*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *Merry, she's one of the few cute ones in my town.  I like Kyle a lot too*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *Melba, she's so plain looking*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *Chevre, I had her in my WW town and I loved her*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *Kicks, he's cute*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *Me?*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *I don't know...*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *I don't know the name with it but people use it a lot for their wrestling/fighting rooms*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *Snooty bird*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *My cousin had WW and I tried it out and fell in love*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *"Ms. Z" I like it since my real name starts with Z*
12: What is a random fact about your town? *There is a heart shaped field of flowers surrounding the water fountain*
13: Do you time travel? *Nah*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *Lovebirds! but they might look creepy, Foxes would look cute*
15: Favorite island tour? *The maze you have to find fruits in or the one where you hit the Resetti robot*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *an hour*
17: When is your character's birthday? *August 31*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *Carnations*
19: What town project is your favorite? *Cafe*
20: What town project do you hate the most? *Manhole cover*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *More unique villager personalities*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *Stylish, Financially Savvy*
23: Have you ever done something you are ashamed of or regret in this game? *accidentally running over flowers*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *Fishing*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *Kapp'n, I hate his songs and he's a creep*
26: What furniture series do you like the most? *Gorgeous*
27: What furniture series do you like the least? *Balloon*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *steal*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *No, she's a doormat*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *My little brother*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *its simplicity*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *dull villager dialogue*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *Phoebe  I had her early on and I accidentally pressed the button that made her think I wanted her to leave ugh*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *Cyrano*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *a garden room with the flower set*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *If I'm only picking from those I've had, I'd say Chevre. Since I had her in WW, whenever I see her I get nostalgic*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Camofrog, he took forever to move out and when it was rumored that he was going, I had to find him so that he would ping me, but he was always in some random corner at the museum*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*I did not use a guide for my face and I just stuck to what I got: droopy eyelids, blue eyes, My hair is in a straight simple cut and it's black.  Right now, I'm wearing a trench coat, fishnet tights, black pumps, and a black veil*


----------



## Momo15 (Dec 23, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*LuzDale because it was meant to be the town of the light, and Dinki because I was thinking of the MLP name Dinky Doo except combined with my IRL name. For YumStar and Nip, it's because I was hungry.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Ricky/O'Hare*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Velma*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Either Caroline or, after a few more move-outs, Coco*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Leif*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*My mayor and flowers*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*K.K. D&B*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*Really have no idea, but I'd have to say Mountain Song*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*Either uchi because of my big-sister like personality, or normal because of my shyness.*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*I first saw my childhood friend play Wild World when it first came out and she let me play it. After that, I loved playing Animal Crossing, but I didn't actually get the game until I was 10. Since then, I've been hooked.*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*For Dinki: Major D, Lady D, and my IRL nickname, Kiki. For Nip: N and Nibble*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*LuzDale was the town meant to be filled with flowers; YumStar was never planned to be filled with flowers or themed.*
13: Do you time travel?
*I used to in LuzDale until I got YumStar. The time travelling is all done in that town now.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Weasel*
15: Favorite island tour?
*Giant-Dragonfly tour*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*During school days, from 5 to 30 minutes. During vacation, up to 6 hours.*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*Dinki: March 5, Nip: March 3*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*The blue rose*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*The Dream Suite*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*None of them, really*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*The ability to scoot over and rotate the PWPs*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*She is a rebel*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*Time travelling my precious Coco out.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Bug hunting*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Lyle. He always annoyed me in Wild World.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Sloppy*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Striped*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Er...anything*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*With her adorableness, yes. All together, no.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Who knows...*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*Being the mayor and being able to dream*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*Blather's repetitive phrases (seriously, what happened to that?)*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*As I explained before, Coco*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*-shivers- Cobb...*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*Just to accomplish everything before the wi-fi service goes out.*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Coco, she's been my favorite since I was 10.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Barold, because he's a super creep towards me.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*Both of them have the It's A Date guy's hair, Dinki has the CBA face with black hair, Nip has the ABB face with white hair. They both wear crowns too. *


----------



## Noctis (Dec 23, 2014)

I don't remember if I did this or not or was it a different one hmmm....

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?* 
My town was suppose to go with a beach theme that I named the mayor, Kai though I ended up naming my town Stardust because I love the stars. I couldn't pick D:
*2: Who is your favorite current villager? *
Probably either Erik or Fang.
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
Don't have one.
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
Angus? He used to be in my town before. He grew so much on me that I would definitely love to have him back in town, but that's probably not going to happen.
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
Leif. he's so cute.
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
the mayor.
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
k.k lullaby
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
I don't think I have one. I haven't listened to all the k.k songs tbh.
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
Deer and Snooty.
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
I started playing in the end of March. Why did I start because I wanted a new game to play and everyone was recommending animal crossing and I got a second copy in October.
*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
I have too many. I can only remember Kid though.
*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
My town was suppose to be a beach theme.
*13: Do you time travel?*
I used to. I am a few days behind real life time because I couldn't play.
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
Ferrets
*15: Favorite island tour?*
The giant dragonfly one
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
less than an hour because alpha sapphire keeps me busy.
*17: When is your character's birthday?*
same day as my real birthday.
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
all the color carnations.
*19: What town project is your favorite?*
Wisteria Trellis
*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
Anything that looks ugly.
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
pocket space jfc.
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
I only have one word, queen.
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
Diving. I used to like bug hunting until I got tired of it
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
Tom Nook. You know why.
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
gorgeous/princess
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
sleek series
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
inappropriate to say here
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
No. lol
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
No one. I am mayor. pfffff
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
The seasons probably.
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
Grass deterioration 
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
Nope. I make sure I get pinged if a villager wants to move out.
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
Diva and Quillson. omg.
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
Bells?
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Whitney????
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Diva. ugh.
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*
Do I really need to describe ~_~. She has white hair and has a crown, with lovely clothes. the end.


----------



## Leela (Dec 23, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*My character name is Leela for that is my real name. My town is named after a place I go on holiday in Portugal called S?o Bras de Alportel (my town is just called Alportel).*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Probably Lolly, I love her design and personality.
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Sheldon, he came from the void and he moved right in front of my alt's house.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Goldie. She lived in my Wild World town for exactly three days before leaving, and I haven't seen her in any game since.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*K.K. Slider; I'd like to date a fellow musician *
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*I like to think I run the town but I'm really just a puppet mayor for the almighty Isabelle.*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*K.K. Sonata. I play piano and I love the style of music, so it naturally appeals to me.*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*Imperial K.K., I don't know why but it just bothers me.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*I'd probably be a normal villager. I'll go with a cat or a squirrel because those are my favourite species.*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*I unexpectedly got Wild World for Christmas when I was six years old and became instantly hooked.*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*P-Town. As a six year old, I named my character 'Pingu' and for the next five years my villagers called me P-Town. I became attached to the name so even though in ACNL it should really be 'L-Town', I always have my villagers call me P-Town.*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*No flowers grow in the area surrounding Sheldon's house. I like to think it's because he pollutes the soil not because I destroy any plant that dares to bloom there.*
13: Do you time travel?
*Sometimes if I need to get a villager out or do something specific, but otherwise I live life day by day.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*BATS.*
15: Favorite island tour?
*Gardening tour, it's the easiest way to get medals.*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*I don't always play, but when I do, it's usually an hour or less a day.*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*3rd June, same as my IRL birthday.*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*White roses.*
19: What town project is your favourite?
*That flower arch*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*the road signs*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*Grape vines. YAS.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Distant unloving mayor.*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*I trapped Sheldon in a pitfall maze. Totally by accident.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Bug hunting.*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*That beaver thing that runs the Fishing Tourney creeps me out.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*The rococo series.*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*The spooky series.*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Sell his nephews to a butcher.*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*She's be the best world leader ever.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Paris Hilton.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*Lolly's beautiful face.*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*Sheldon's hideous face.*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*I'm looking at you, Diana.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*SHELDON.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*For Sheldon to drown in the river.*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Goldie, she's a beautiful and elusive creature who would be a perfect addition to my town.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Sheldon because Sheldon.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*She has a pink bun with a pink custom dress and pink shoes. PINK. She also wears a white carnation in her hair.*


----------



## wassop (Dec 23, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*Villa sounded Italian/Mayor Name is my Name*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Diana ♥*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Pate*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Kiki because she's a-d-o-r-a-b-l-e.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Digby I guess.... I'd rather not date any though. :b*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Me.*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*Stale Cupcakes or Only Me.*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*I don't know. :`:*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*Probably a lazy Deer or Rabbit.*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*ACNL; I always wanted the Wild World and City Folk as a child but I never got to buying them.*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Eh I have a lot.*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*I restarted my game not so long ago so this is my second town.*
13: Do you time travel?
*At the beginning, yes.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Foxes.*
15: Favorite island tour?
*The Balloon-Hunts.*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*It depends on the day.*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*10/13*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Cosmos.*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*Lighthouse.*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*Fire Hydrants.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*Ability to purchase several closets for more space. (Instead of All being Connected?) If that makes sense hahahah.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Weird Lazy Sprinter*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*Nah.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Bug-Hunting! c:*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Nope.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Mermaid Series and Exotic Series c: I can't choose.* 
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Robo Series*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Anything (͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) *
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*Not before me. mwahahahahhehhe.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Idk hahaha but sucks to be them. (͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*I love being able to collect things like furniture~*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*Not enough inventory space D:*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Filbert :c*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Pate*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*An amazing and organized town.*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Kiki because she is a-d-o-r-a-b-l-e.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Elvis because he was really mean.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*I change it like every other day hahahah.
I have the 2nd Face Type though.*


----------



## unintentional (Dec 23, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*I named my mayor Cutie, because I have no real reason.  I named my town Optical because it means Paradise <3*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Apollooooooooo*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Coco.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*I have all my dreamies, but any hamster would be lovely because then I could dedicate his/her house to making it like a hamster cage.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Copper (if he counts)*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Apollo does, obvs.*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*Bubblegum K.K.*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*Hypno K.K*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*Probably a normal or uchi rabbit (or hamster, because I'm hella tiny)*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*My friends wouldn't shut up about it, so I got it in april.*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Queen B +snorts+
CutiePie
Sweetie
Lovely*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*I have it based around the fact the mayor was killed and made into a doll.  I haven't expanded on the idea, so it's just a cute little town right now.*
13: Do you time travel?
*Yup*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*the Fang-Deer*
15: Favorite island tour?
*Hide-n-Seek*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*about an hour or two depending*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*November 18th*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*any roses <3*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*I don't feel hate or like to any projects.*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*I don't feel hate or like to any projects.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*Be able to have more than one villager over.  I could have a party in game when all my friends leave me c:*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Cutie.Nerd.Pink.*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*I reset my first town.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*I guess Bug Hunting.*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Nope c:*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Modern*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Ice*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Eat my bio-mom's food.*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*No.  See next answer.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Rover.  Beclaws cats rule the world*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*I really like it's colors.  That sounds weird.*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*I don't really have anything i don't like.  It calms me down great c:*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Yes :c  I had Diva move out in my first town.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Paula*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*I guess being able to plan certain events or bring a few events back +coughs about the acorn festival+  Also being back Meow and Bow.*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Apollo because he was the first villager to randomly visit my house in the first town.  So best-buds-for-life yo.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*I don't really have one in the whole game.  So far, Coco and Paula are the least favorites I've ever had.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*Pink Pigtails, put op patch.  Currently sporting my Feminist T-shirt. and grey sweat pants.  Which, gladly, Julian and Marshal are sporting too (well, not the pants obvs)*


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 23, 2014)

I want to, but the your is driving me nuts ^^;


----------



## LaceGloves (Dec 23, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*I really liked both the names. They were unique and whimsical*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Merry!*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Amelia*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Kid Cat! He's my last dreamie.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Celeste. I can see her getting really passionate about stars and stuff, and I find that really cute.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Mayor Lacie is truly a dictator.*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*Space K.K.*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*Bubblegum K.K.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*I would be a lazy cat*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*I started playing Animal Crossing when I was about 10. Wild World was the first game I got with my Nintendo DS.*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Lacie*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*It's a forest theme.*
13: Do you time travel?
*Yes. Always forwards, but never backwards. I usually time travel in days.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Bats!*
15: Favorite island tour?
*Sharks?*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*Haha! I don't play every day, but when I do play, I can play all day.*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*June 19th*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Purple Rose*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*Statue Fountain*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*Jungle Gym*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*The ability to put signs down to indicate where a villager can move. ;u;*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*The mafia boss*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*I once cloned clovers. I had never duped anything before, but when it did, I felt guilty.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Bug hunting!*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Nope. I like them all. c:*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Weeding Set*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Pave Set*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Fire his nephews*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*No. She's too much of a pushover. *
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Isabelle? Maybe she was scared to become mayor. *
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*The customization. *
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*Nothing...?*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Yes. D: Felicity, come back!*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Hans*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*Purple flowers!*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Merry! She's just so happy all the time!*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Olaf....cuz*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*She's a ginger with a raincoat, rainboots, and a tiny crown. c: She has blue eyes and the little blush marks on her face.*


----------



## sakurakiki (Dec 23, 2014)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
I named my character after myself & I named my town Lilycove as it's from my favourite Pok?mon games (Ruby/Sapphire) & I just thought it was a really pretty town name!
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
Kiki! I think she'll always be my favourite.
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
Astrid.
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
Probably Marshal as he is the last of my dreamies I need to get.
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
Leif. He's just adorable!
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
Isabelle. She does absolutely everything, so.
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
Oooo~ I don't think I could choose between K.K. Aria, Stale Cupcakes & Bubblegum K.K.
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
K.K. Dirge...
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
I would probably either be a normal or an uchi-type villager.
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
I started playing Animal Crossing when WW first came out & I started playing because I handed another game back into a shop as it kept crashing & they just told me to pick another ?30 game, & so I chose WW. (*^-^*)
*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
Princess.
*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
It's all pink.
*13: Do you time travel?*
Nope. I used to do it a lot, but I don't any more.
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
Foxes! I think they would be an adorable addition!
*15: Favorite island tour?*
Gardening Tour.
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
Maybe about half an hour to an hour? It depends on what I'm doing, really.
*17: When is your character's birthday?*
The same Birthday as mine: 8th of August!
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
Pink carnations.
*19: What town project is your favorite?*
Flower arch.
*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
The cube-thingy or the drilling rig...
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
The ability to choose where villagers will place their plots.
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
Girly, cute & pink.
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
Letting Diana leave about a year ago... I've got her back now which I am so happy about, though!
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
Bug hunting.
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
Not particularly.
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
Mermaid & the princess series!
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
Green series.
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
Anything, oho...
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
She basically already rules the Animal Crossing world already.
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
Isabelle.
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
Being able to design your town exactly how you would like it.
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
Not being able to choose where villagers live.
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
DIANA. ;___;
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
Astrid...
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
Marshal! I just need Cheri to move out sometime soon but she refuses to ever ping me!
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
KIKI! I got her in WW & instantly fell in love with her & I honestly just adore her! She's so cute~
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Astrid because she decided to move in via someone's void & she destroyed a part of my town that I was working really hard on at the time... Also, her catchphrase is just disturbing: "my pet"...
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
My character has big brown eyes with eyelashes & they have floaty, free pink hair with a pink lily in it. They're also wearing a pink lace-up dress from Gracie Grace, white stockings & ballet slippers.*


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 23, 2014)

Spoiler: Spoiler



*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?* Didn't want to use my real name, and I wanted a Japanese town name to match with my Mayor's name. (to be concise)
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?* Hamlet
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?* Curt
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?* Joey.
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?* Phyllis, maybe.
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?* Me.
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?* K.K. Song
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?* K.K. Rockabilly.
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?* Lazy or Cranky.
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?* I started around 2007 and because it looked like a cute game and I thought of it as a "second life" that I can some-what control.
*11: What is your nickname in the game?* Don't remember, I don't think I have one.
*12: What is a random fact about your town?* It's currently March 6th.
*13: Do you time travel?* Depends on my mood, but yes.
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?* Skunks.
*15: Favorite island tour?* Dragonfly Tour.
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?* During school: Somewhere between 10 minutes-not playing at all. During breaks: 1 hour-5 hours.
*17: When is your character's birthday?* July 31st.
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?* Blue Rose.
*19: What town project is your favorite?* Either the Windmill, Video Screen, Wisteria Trellis or Lighthouse.
*20: What town project do you hate the most?* Streetlight
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?* Control grass better and having water drip from buildings during rain and tree swaying back and fourth.
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?* He is Vegetables.
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?* Don't know, I kind of regret time traveling and restarting all the time.
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?* Currently, fishing.
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.* Nope.
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?* Minimalist.
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?* Cabin.
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?* Stab someone or other things.
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?* No.
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?* Oh, you mean that letter you get in the start? My theory is Isabelle.
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?* Being Mayor.
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?* Dialogue.
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?* Nate.
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?* Moose.
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?* Don't know. I need to find the Popeyed Goldfish.
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?* Joey
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?* Charlise
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):* Male, BBB, Wearing a beak, Blue Pajama Pants and The shirt with 森 on it. Not very attractive.


----------



## loreiid (Dec 23, 2014)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
I named my town 'Elyria' bc my sister suggested it. 
I named my character Oliva (Olivia) because my mom almost named me that when i was a baby
* 2: Who is your favorite current villager?
Probably Agnes
 3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
KEN, OH MY GOD
 4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
Nate! bc i have been looking for him for so long!
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
Probably Sable or Isabelle, (for my character)
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
Victoria
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
Stale Cupcakes or Hypno K.K
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
I honestly really like all of them
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
Snooty or Normal and i would be a Horse
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
When I was little. I played it because of my sister
11: What is your nickname in the game?
honeybun 
12: What is a random fact about your town?
Our native fruit is apples. but the mayor loves peaches
13: Do you time travel?
Occasionally
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
Bats!!
15: Favorite island tour?
Hide and Seek?
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
Like 2 hours ?
17: When is your character's birthday?
March 4th!
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
Probably Pink Carnations
19: What town project is your favorite?
idk probably the flower arch
20: What town project do you hate the most?
Any stupid/useless ones. like 'Pile of Pipes' a pile of pipes, really?
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
idk
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
overly polite bisexual
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
yes 
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
bug hunting! (beetles *cough*)
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
Lyle. he was really annoying
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
i dont know, im not really big on furniture series. but i do have the whole polka dot set.
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
(see above)
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
go into offhand prostitution (WHOOPS)
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
No! She is a cute gentle  puppy
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
Tortimer?
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
The animals 
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
idk
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
yes 
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
probably violet?
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
one of those cute tumblr towns that you see everywhere
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Agnes. She is so sassy and could probably be in a girl gang
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Ken. He is so creepy. Also Im not a big fan of Shep. He reminds me of this book character who was a douche
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
She currently has the bun wig with orange red hair and a deer sweater and scarf. with skeleton pants and winter boots. (i plan on changing her hair)

*


----------



## MiniatureTalent (Dec 23, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *Petra is the name of one of my favorite characters in SNK and also what my friends call me in real life. Milagros cause I like the way it sounds and it means 'Miracles' which I thought was fitting.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *Marcel.*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *CURLY. I FREAKING HATE THAT PIG.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *Kabuki. I think that its really cool they used what the makeup looks like in real Kabuki.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *Sort of a weird question, but I guess it would be Digby.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *The villagers. I can't build anything until they suggest stuff.*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *K.K. Condor*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *I'm not really sure. Probably Molanga.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *Mmmm.... Normal Cat*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *This is actually my first AC! I got it about a month after its release,and it was mostly cause I'd heard so many good things about it.*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *Hadita. It means 'little fairy'*
12: What is a random fact about your town? *Everyone lives in the bottom half.*
13: Do you time travel? *Not if I don't have too, but I am a few days (week) behind.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *Foxes!*
15: Favorite island tour? *I really like the gardening tour and the matching tour.*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *Anywhere from like half an hour to an unspeakable amount of time.*
17: When is your character's birthday? *November 20th*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *I love lilies!*
19: What town project is your favorite? *Archway Sculpture*
20: What town project do you hate the most? *The signs. Like the yield and stop signs.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *The ability to choose where people move.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *Hoarder, Fashionista, Friendly*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *I kind of miss my first town, but I am happy with my current one, so I don't regret it too much.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *Diving*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *Zipper T. He just looks really out of place to me, and kind of creepy.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most? *Exotic*
27: What furniture series do you like the least? *Balloon*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *Question is, what wouldn't he do?*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *She already does, we just don't know it yet.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *Rover, maybe?*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *How relaxing it is, and how there's not really a set 'goal'*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *It can be really repetitive at times*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *In my old town, yes.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *Curly. or Gruff.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *To have my house expanded*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Kabuki. See reasons above.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *I don't have a least favorite, but I really hate Diva. She weirds me out. A lot.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *Girl, blue eyes, bun wig, custom sweater dress, tights, boots, has a glow stick.*


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 23, 2014)

I posted here once, and since its been a year, I'll do it again!

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
I named my Mayor Anthony because that's my name IRL. And I named my town Woodway because it was the town name I picked for restarting a lot, It really grew on me.
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
Still, Eugene.
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *
Rowan, he's in the way of my future Jungle Gym PWP for my park area.
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *
Pekoe! I must have her.
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *
None really
*6: Who or what truly runs your town? I don't understand.*
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
 Still K.K. Disco
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *
K.K. Calypso
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?* 
Nah
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *
In 2006 when my brother got it for his birthday, he lend it to me and that's when I got my addiction.
*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
Some of my friends call me "Ant"
*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
There is a hotel in the making.
*13: Do you time travel?*
Used to, not anymore.
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
Still Lemur villagers
*15: Favorite island tour?*
Still Scavenger Hunt
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
9 hours a day.
*17: When is your character's birthday?*
July 22nd. My real Birthday
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
It doesn't matter.
*19: What town project is your favorite?*
Still the Illuminated Arch
*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
Still the Drilling Rig
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
Roller skates
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
Restart numerous of times
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
Neither all 3 of them.
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
I don't really care about Special Characters.
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
Still Sleek.
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
Any Seasonal furniture series.
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
Not gonna answer
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
Not gonna answer
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*


Spoiler: I think him










*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
Too much to list
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
Nothing
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
Nope
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
Wart Jr. And All the Pigs
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
To decorate my town beautiful!
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Still Eugene, He's Cool
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Its a lot to list. Right now its Hamphery
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*
I don't have a Pic, but hes wearing:

Blue Pom-Pom Hat, Thick Glasses, Snowy Sweater, Grey Sweatpants and Barefoot.


----------



## Relly (Dec 23, 2014)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
I'm not sure...I just like the name Kyra...and "Pineford" was just two random words put together!

*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
Pecan

*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
I like all my current villagers! 

*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
Any sheep because I like sheep!

*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
Maybe...K.K. Slider??
*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
Umm???

*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
K.K. Rock

*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
I haven't heard them all so I don't know

*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
I think I'd be a peppy little sheep or squirrel

*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
I started with Wild World, I saw it advertised and I liked the look of it, it was at the time the only reason I got a DS at all. I really liked it, when I got a wii I got City Folk, then later on back tracked to the first one. I got really hooked on it after seeing how cute it was, I'm not that keen on video games really but this one is so relaxed and I can just kind of chill.

*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
Kyra?

*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
I just started a new public works project


*13: Do you time travel?*
No, I've never time travelled. I think its cheating 

*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
Maybe a goat?

*15: Favorite island tour?*
Bug catching

*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
4-5 hours?

*17: When is your character's birthday?*
My own birthday

*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
Red Rose

*19: What town project is your favorite?*
Coffee shop...

*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
Not sure...

*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
A separate pocket for tools, like a tool box, kinda..thing..so you can carry all your tools without compromising space in your pockets... 

*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
Cute, Hoarder, Crazy...

*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
I think I ate my perfect fruit TT____TT

*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
Diving 

*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
Nope

*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
Mermaid

*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
Balloon

*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
Probably most things

*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
Of course 

*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
Some sensible person.

*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
How relaxed it is...and having my own little house lol

*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
How much money everything costs!

*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
Yes TT___TT I tried to stop them

*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
I think they were all cute..I have a cute village.

*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
A little coffee shop and a bigger house

*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Pecan, No idea I just like her

*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
I didn't like wolfgang, I think he upset me one time.

*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*
Light brown/dark blonde pony tail, big blue eyes...I usually wear a little sailors outfit but at the moment I'm santa.


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 24, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> *1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
> I named my character after myself, and my town Bunnies because I wanted Bunnie. It worked.
> 
> *2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
> ...



well someone has no imagination and is a grumpus wumpus I bet your really fun at parties


also why did you even bother to take the quiz anyways?
kinda stupid really since you wasted your time, by taking a quiz that you found
"boring"​


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 24, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *I named my mayor Primrose because it sounded very girly and I named my town Abstract because it sounds unique and not your typical Hyrule name.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *Lolly! She always talks to me and I usually go to her first to talk about stuff.*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *Rocco, he bugs me about almost everything and he was a unwanted move in from my 2nd town*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *Kid Cat or Rudy because they have been my dreamies for awhile and I adore them!*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *Digby, hes just to cute and I love him! Plus, I would be related to Isabelle.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *The Beautiful Ordnance, its a major time saver for people like me who have hoards of flowers and practically no time.* 
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *Bubblegum K.K! Its so upbeat and peppy to listen to and instantly puts me in a good mood.*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *Hm... Probably Only Me. Theres others that I dont like but this is one that I dont like.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *Peppy and Cat, because my whole town is cats and I love to be peppy.*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *I started playing in 2005 and I started playing because my dad got back from the airport and had Animal Crossing City Folk for me. Ive been playing ever since until NL came out.*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *Cookie. Came up by Purrl*
12: What is a random fact about your town? *I have 4 photo boards below the Plaza with Christmas Decor to take picture in. There are about 50 presents surrounding the boards alongs with some hybrids to add some more decor.*
13: Do you time travel? *In my second town.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *Shark.*
15: Favorite island tour? *Hide-and-Seek*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *45 Minutes*
17: When is your character's birthday? *April 10th*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *Blue Roses*
19: What town project is your favorite? *Either the Jungle Gym or Tire Toy*
20: What town project do you hate the most? *Drilling Rig*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *Bring pack the personalities! Or add more hybrid/flowers*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *Organized, Respectful, Kind*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *I stopped playing for 2 weeks and when I got on Tabby had moved ;_;*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *Bug Hunting*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *I dislike none, all my faves.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most? *Gorgeous, very elegant* 
27: What furniture series do you like the least? * Blue and Green, different colors same items*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *He would steal from people*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *Not if im already ruling it*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *Tortiemer*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *This isnt a valid question. I love everything.*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *Nothingg*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *Yup, Tabby*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *Chops*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *My last three dreamies*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Lolly, shes so kind to me and always pings me*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? * Chops or Canberra, they too ugly to function*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *Red Wet Suit, Navy Blue Hair, Blue Eyes, No shoes/socks*


----------



## Coach (Dec 24, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *Because my name is Daniel, and I wanted to theme the name to pokemon, so Twinleaf worked!*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *Coach*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *Flo*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?  *Lolly, because she is adorable!*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *Reese because Cyrus is no good for her!*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *I do, I think...*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *Bubblegum K.K.*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *K.K. Dirge*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?* Lazy Bull*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?* I watched lots of Lets Plays on youtube, and I wanted to try it out so I tried WW and loved it!*
11: What is your nickname in the game?* I think someone calls me Big D, lol*
12: What is a random fact about your town? *I have the topiaries unlocked!*
13: Do you time travel? *Yes*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *Fox*
15: Favorite island tour? *Balloon one!*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *Maybe half an hour*
17: When is your character's birthday? *3/10*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *Red Pansy*
19: What town project is your favorite? *The rainbow tires! Not unlocked them yet. *
20: What town project do you hate the most?* Probably the oil rig*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *Beach PwPs*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *What. A. Mess.*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?* I stole from someone I was angry at last year when I was new*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?* Bug Hunting*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *I hate Sahara because she always gives me ugly normal carpets and walls*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?* Polka - Dot*
27: What furniture series do you like the least? *Ranch*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *He would be my hitman (Say goodbye, Flo)*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?* Yes but she wouldn't let anything be built in good places*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *Reese*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *The social aspect! *
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *Weeds*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *Yep. Rosie, Iggly, Sprinkle, Iggly again, Cube*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *Truffles*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *To spread Christmas cheer!*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Coach because username and wow such amaze*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Truffles, starting villager back in WW and was really ugly and rude!*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): 



Spoiler: Picture!


----------



## otiulle (Dec 24, 2014)

*☆*

*1: why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
named my mayor after myself to represent me and named the town skyfall because i love those james bond films :>c
*2: who is your favorite current villager?*
probably eric or chief! they live very close to my house and i always see them first thing when i get into town in the morning
*3: who is your least favorite current villager?*
drift and curlos. they're in the most inconvenient places right now urgh
*4: if you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
carmen. my town needs more girls right now and she's one of my dreamies.
*5: if you could date one special character (think isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
redd... B)
*6: who or what truly runs your town?*
i guess i do, y'know controlling who leaves and who stays in town, how the town looks etc.
*7: which k.k. slider song do you like the most?*
i really don't know i haven't listened to many ;n;
*8: what is your least favorite k.k. slider song?*
again, i haven't listened to many
*9: if you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
argh if only there were ferret villagers then that would be me, i guess maybe a cat?? but personality would defo be cranky.
*10: when and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
one of my friends had got it and i'd never played animal crossing games before and i wanted to get into it
*11: what is your nickname in the game?*
boss
*12: what is a random fact about your town?*
i'm only 10 days into my town as of today
*13: do you time travel?*
yes but only to skip days. like if i've finished doing everything possible on a day i'll skip to the next to start the day instead of waiting irl for tomorrow
*14: if you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
ferrets!!
*15: favorite island tour?*
hide and seek :> it's easy and you can see loads of different villagers and your dreamies
*16: how much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
hmm probably a few hours maybe four or five
*17: when is your character's birthday?*
5th of january, same as mine
*18: what is your favorite flower in the game?*
pansies + cosmos<33 especially blue pansies and black cosmos
*19: what town project is your favorite?*
cafe for sure
*20: what town project do you hate the most?*
sandbox
*21: if you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
to somehow move/destroy rocks they are so annoying
*22: how would you describe your main character in three words?*
? ? ?
*23: have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
uh not really
*24: what hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
i love bug hunting
*25: do you have any special characters that you dislike? if so, explain.*
resetti, he's so loud and i've been putting off building the reset center because of him and his dialogue going on forever
*26: what furniture series do you like the most?*
minimalist and classic
*27: what furniture series do you like the least?*
kiddie and balloon
*28: what would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
anything >8)
*29: could isabelle rule the world?*
nah
*30: who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
your character from past ac games
*31: what is your favorite thing about the game?*
the freedom you get to be able to make your town how you want
*32: what is your least favorite thing about the game?*
how slow it is in the beginning B(
*33: ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
no actually, hoping it doesn't happen any time soon
*34: who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
in past towns i've had harry and it was a terrible experience
*35: what do you want the most in this game right now?*
i want to unlock all the shops and get more bells and achieve all my dreamies
*36: who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? why?*
ankha. i know, she's very popular but i've liked her for almost a year now. i've always had a fascination with egypt and she's so individual and powerful. strangely enough, i don't really like lucky?
*37: who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? why?*
haven't met one that i seriously hate the most yet.
*38: what does your character look like? (their face, clothes, etc..):*
light brown hair, kinda short with a denim jacket and chinos on.


----------



## Fairytale (Dec 24, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *Uhh, Hannah is my real name and yeah don't want to talk about my horrible townname*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *Goldie*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *Paula*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *Filbert, I love squirrels hes so cute*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *Phineas, hes cute*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *Me*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *Love Song*/ *Bubblegum*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *Marine Song*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *Snooty Squirrel*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *2013 on the release, I never played ACNL and it looked funny*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *Ms. H*
12: What is a random fact about your town? *It's a stupid town*
13: Do you time travel? *yes*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *mole*
15: Favorite island tour? Hide and Seek
16: How much time do you spend plating new leaf on average each day? *5 hours in the weekend, 1 hour on schooldays*
17: When is your character's birthday? *15 december*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *Rose, purple rose*
19: What town project is your favorite? *uhh, jungle gym!*
20: What town project do you hate the most? *Solar panels*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *A hotel where friends can stay to sleep*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *Snooty, fast, and cute :3*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *I always restart *
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *bug hunting*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *Joan, shes annoying*
26: What furniture series do you like the most? *Sweets* 
27: What furniture series do you like the least? *Polka dot*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *He would kill everyone and grab my bells*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *nobody liked her*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *Gracie, haha*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *The villagers!*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *That it gets bored when you have everything*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *twice*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *Moose*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *A great map and that im not time traveling*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Filbert*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Chow I don't like crankies and hes sooo creepy*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *a cute little girl*


----------



## lazuli (Dec 24, 2014)

Spoiler:  



*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?* natural seems more like animal crossing than other themes so wynwood, flint, and ash make me think of forests.
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?* fang
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?* all who arent fang
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?* all my dreamies
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?* nobody because dating animals is weird
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?* the desire to be perfect
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?* kk condor
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?* eh idk
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?* lazy cat probably
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?* uhh like 2 years ago
*11: What is your nickname in the game?* i dont think i have any nicknames yet
*12: What is a random fact about your town?* one path from the plaza leads to nowhere
*13: Do you time travel?* ya
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?* heck if i know. axolotl? lizard??
*15: Favorite island tour?* gardening
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?* at least 1 hour
*17: When is your character's birthday?* flint (mayor) on dec 20 (which actually is mine) and ash (alt) on sep 26
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?* pansies are cool i guess
*19: What town project is your favorite?* bus station/streetlamps
*20: What town project do you hate the most?* modern ones like oil rig
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?* house plot signs as a pwp
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?* i am a rebel
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?* uhh nah
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?* fishing i think
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.* no
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?* cabin
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?* lovely
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?* a hard job that may not pay well but he loves his nephews
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?* if she wants to, then yes
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?* someone whos actually important
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?* seasons
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?* random move ins
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?* uhh no
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?* lots of them like sylvia
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?* good villagers and a nice town
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?* whitney bc she was a starter in my last town and was so nice and i loved her a lot ok
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?* lots bc they suck
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*








first is mayor, second is alt


----------



## Piyo (Dec 24, 2014)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
Name: Val -- It's an online screen name I use.
Town: Azure -- The first reason was because I'm obsessed with a character who's name is Azure. The second reason is because I didn't know what name to choose, so I figured a colour would do.

*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
Fang the wolf.

*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
I don't have any, they're all dreamies. If I had to pick, Chester? He's adorable, but that surprised emote of his...

*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
Fang. He's my favourite villager.

*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
I'd go for Isabelle; she's a cutie, but works for the town 24/7, no rest at all! She deserves a good break.

*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
Isabelle, probably. She works more hours than the mayor does!

*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
K.K. Blues.

*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
Don't have any.

*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
I'd be a Normal Cat.

*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
In General: I started back when I first got my DS and AC:WW. I found the game cute and fun to play, especially since I like simulation games.

For AC:NL: I was abit hesistant on buying this game, since I've heard that it was similar to WW. But after buying it, I fell in love all over again (no regrets).

*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
Princess -- yeah. I've been trying to convert one of my villagers who still calls me Pal.

*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
There's a lot of hybrids.

*13: Do you time travel?*
I did before. Now, I only TT a few hours back if I'm playing at midnight or something.

*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
idk they already have a lot of species there... I guess I'd like to see more alpacas.

*15: Favorite island tour?*
Hide and Seek!

*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
In the summer, I played around 2-4 hours. Now, it's roughly an hour or 2.

*17: When is your character's birthday?*
10/24 -- Same as IRL Me.

*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
I like all flowers.

*19: What town project is your favorite?*
The Zen Bell lol

*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
None, they're all likeable.

*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
An option to customize a villager's clothes/greeting/nickname/etc. on the spot, without having them ping you for it.

*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
Sleeps a lot.

*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
Sometimes, I regret not doing the Bell Boom ordinance first. I chose the Beautiful Town one. ;__;

*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
I like diving.

*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
Katrina/Redd, because they never come to town when I need them T:

*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
I like the minimalist series.

*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
Gracie's series? I'm not a fan of her Blue & Green pattern.

*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
Anything and Everything.

*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
She can rule the town, who says she can't do the same to the world?

*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
Isabelle. But then I came along and the previous mayor decided to keep Isabelle as a secretary.

*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
Lovable villagers.

*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
Collecting fish/bugs/furniture/etc. It's costly in so many ways.

*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
Nope.

*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
Avery, I think.

*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
My villager pictures. I want to get them legitimately, and not through the April Fool's event. (I don't want Rosie's though, I have a ton of them)

*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Fang, he's adorable.

*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Bluebear, because she refused to move out for me when I begged her to.

*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*
Black Ponytail, Blue Ribbon, Sweater Dress, Black Stockings, and Santa Boots.
Also, cute Female face.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 24, 2014)

Spoiler: boop



*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
I picked the name Ivy Glen just because I thought it was pretty. My original name was Ivy Glade, but it didn't fit.
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
Whitney! I also really like Diana, Fauna, Rudy, Erik, Mira and Bianca, though. :3
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
Hans. He's a big ugly jerk.
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
Fang, since I don't have a cranky in my town right now and I want to ship him with Whitney. <3
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
Umm since I'm possibly asexual this question is stressing me out. xc
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
Isabelle. She does all the work, I just pay to complete it.
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
Bubblegum K.K. 
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
Hypno K.K. *shudder*
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
A snooty deer named Honey. 
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
I saw Andrew Arcade's let's play of the game when it first came out, so when I got my 3ds a few months ago I remembered that and picked up the game. It hasn't disappointed. c:
*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
Lexi. But since I told Hans to call me Alexa a bunch of villagers are "picking that up" as well. -.-
*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
The museum is on the left side of my mainstreet idk
*13: Do you time travel?*
Only in my cycling town. I like playing the game at a slow pace.
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
Bats! Fennec foxes would be cute too. owo
*15: Favorite island tour?*
The fruit tour (idk what it's called) because it's easy.
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
I'd guess an hour? I don't check my play log so I don't know for sure.
*17: When is your character's birthday?*
May 19th, the same as my real birthday.
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
Blue roses! Chrysanthemums of any color are nice as well. ^_^
*19: What town project is your favorite?*
Bridges. Half of my town would be blocked without them. (lame joke i know i'm dumb)
*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
The oil drill I guess? I mean I want a perfect town.
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
The ability to plot our villages where we want them to go without plot resetting. <3
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
a simple mayor
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
I kind of wish I map reseted since my map bugs me but otherwise nope
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
Probably diving just because Pascal always scares me and I like that.
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
umm nope.
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
I really like the rococo set when it's customized! The princess set is nice too. c:
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
lovely. it's gross and gaudy.
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
steal christmas
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
she already rules the animal crossing universe. i don't see why not.
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
any one of my annoying friends who refuses to try the game. .-.
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
How relaxing and cheerful it is!
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
How much of a timesuck it can be.
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
Since I don't time travel I can't foresee that happening.
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
Probably Buck. And Hans, as mentioned above.
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
~MY DREAMIES~
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Whitney my bby. and sprinkle since she's a cute chubby penguin ~<3
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
HANS. and barold ew
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*
Golden hair, green eyes, halo, bandages, red skirt, white shirt, flowery blazer, ruby necklace, white lacy socks and brown pumps.


----------



## hulaburger (Dec 24, 2014)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*I like the name Sunny cuz it's cute, simple, and something I won't get tired of easily. I usually end up regretting town names.
2: Who is your favorite current villager?

*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Tabby. she is scrappy. Or Rosie. I need a new peppy.

*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*
wtf im not a furry

*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*
all of the live versions. mute.


*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*
a grouchy cat or koala

*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*
2003 or 2004
I saw my friend play the GC one at her sleepover and I bought it. hooked ever since.

*11: What is your nickname in the game?
*
Tea

*12: What is a random fact about your town?
*
my plaza leads directly to my beach and dock.  it's right near it and it's so cute. my mayor lives on a secluded island

*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*
a highland cow or buffalo

*15: Favorite island tour?
*
market price fishing tour! it's so fun to me! I have 200+ medals RN so I love island tours

*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*
blue cosmos or pink rose

*19: What town project is your favorite?
*
 I really want to build a stonehenge in my town but IDK where to put it.

*20: What town project do you hate the most?
*
Pile of pipes




and the construction signs

*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*
more npcs to Club KK. seriously. it's depressing because when u go to the club, the only people there are a self-loathing comedian and and yourself. maybe 1-2 villagers max. 

*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*
fishing. i'm better at it and there are always fish around. bugs you have to look all over but you always know where fish are. and swimming is too slow during diving & I dont like the controls.

*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*
i'm not a huge fan of isabelle. sorry. i don't get the hype.

*26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Sloppy and Pav?. also gorgeous and princess.

*27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*
lovely. and robo set, jingle set, all the ones that are too literal-themed. 

*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*
become a streetwalker 

*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*
the lack of stuff to do at night. seriously.

*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*ELISE. GROSS

*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*I really want to get all of the badges. that is one of my goals.

*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*IDK I can't pick!!!! I Like too many!!!!!!

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Elise. why? because 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nuff said


----------



## useyourdrill (Dec 24, 2014)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*My mayor is named after me, and my town is a JoJo reference.
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Tangy and Tom.
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Claudia, she was an accidental move in. ):
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
Kid Cat, because he's my last dreamie.
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
I'm not interested in any type of dating aspect. 
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
Me and Isabelle.
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
Stale Cupcakes, Forest Life, and K.K. Love Song.
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
K.K. Synth makes me really uncomfortable.
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
Uchi cat, for sure.
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
I started playing about half a year after the first Gamecube game came out. I played it at my friends house and fell in love!
*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
"Princess"
*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
My tree is as big as it can get!
*13: Do you time travel?*
Only when I'm cycling/plot resetting usually. I did it a lot when I was younger, though.
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
It would be really cool to have snakes, though I'm not sure how it would work.
*15: Favorite island tour?*
The scavenger hunt is fun with friends, but I like the fishing ones on my own.
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
On average? Maybe an hour or two.
*17: When is your character's birthday?*
Same as mine, October 14th.
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
Pink carnations and roses.
*19: What town project is your favorite?*
The flower arch and the log bench.
*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
The huge TV!! Just awful.
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
The ability to remove rocks. Seriously.
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
Cute, girly, sweet.
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
I regret moving Lolly and Mitzi out, because it took a ridiculous amount of time to cycle them back in.
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
Fishing for sure!!
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
Does Resetti count? I've never liked him.
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
Princess and mermaid.
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
BALLOON!!!!
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
Only god knows.
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
No but she could help!
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
We'll never know.
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
How calming and fun it is.
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
Just that you can't move rocks or redo where you put your campsite and cafe.
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
Yes.
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
Chadder! Just not my favourite villager.
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
For my town to look perfect like it did in spring.
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Tangy! She has been with me since my first town in the first game. I've always loved citrus and cats, so...
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Cobb! He was in my first town as well, and I tried for years to get him to move. He stayed even after all my favourite villagers left.
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*
She has white hair right now, and she's wearing the Christmas tree dress!


----------



## Rika092 (Dec 24, 2014)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
Rika is my go-to name in any kind of video games. Given that it's japanese, I thought it would go well with a japanese-name town name as well. Wakaba means "new leaf".
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
Merengue
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
Ava
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
Marshal or Genji. They are my dreamies and used to live in my last town which I reset
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
K.K. 
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
Isabelle is the boss
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
Stale Cupcakes
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
K.K. Synth & hypno K.K... Creeppyy!
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
Normal Cat or possibly a rabbit
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
I bought the 3ds for playing fire emblem awakening and was on the lookout for another good title - saw great reviews on it and decided to watch some youtube videos.. Chuggaconroy's acnl series got me hooked!
*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
Boss
*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
all my villagers like to live in clusters on the south-east side of the town
*13: Do you time travel?*
only when I'm trying to boot out a villager or when plot resetting
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
Can we please just have owls as villagers in this game? I mean look at Bladders and Celeste... They are so friggin cute!!!!
*15: Favorite island tour?*
The scavenger hunt, and I believe the giant dragon-fly tour? I like these only because I'm good at them and the paid off is generous.
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
it depends. On a weekday, probably 1hr max. On weekends, I'm on a lot more.
*17: When is your character's birthday?*
Feb 7th
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
Carnations, pink/purple roses, and any color of tulips (aside from yellow)
*19: What town project is your favorite?*
the bus station 
*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
most of smug's PWPs lol I'm not turning my village into a comtemporary art museum
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
Let the mayor have the power to determine where villagers plots. I mean, come one, I'm the mayor!!
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
Cute, fashionable, perfectionist
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
yeah I wish I have sold my hybrids and villagers before I reset my last town. I could've made millions. But now I'm penniless in the game lol
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
bug hunting at the beetles. Fishing gives me heart attacks = =
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
Lyle who never seem to be able to shut up.
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
Gorgeous, 7-11, alpine
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
I think I'm with a lot of people on this one: the balloons!!!
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
That Tanuki knows NO line!!
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
Oh totally
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
he/she does not matter lol
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
be able to customize your town ><
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
plot-resetting for villagers and maps..sigh...
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
 YEP T_T (frita)
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
COBB! I was really scared of him at the time hahaha
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
BELLS! I'm so friggin poor!
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Ahh this is a tough question. I'd say it's between Merengue and Marshal. They are both adorable and sweet! Merengue was my best female friend while Marshal was my best male friend in the game
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
I have sooo many haha not even gonna name them individually
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*
I just re-started my town not too long ago, so now my mayor still has her default hairstyle/color, and eyecolor (while shampoodle is currently being built). She just changed out of her santa outfit and is currently wearing a kid's smock <3


----------



## Halcyon (Dec 25, 2014)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
my mayor is named after me and my town's name means peaceful, tranquil, etc., and i thought it would fit in with my theme 
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
in my town atm.... idk 
in general, daisy ! i love her
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
uhh probably sylvia lmao
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
fauna... she's so adorable! also fang because he used to be in my last town + we were BUDs
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
k.k. slider ?
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
me... uhh haha
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
stale cupcakes or comrade k.k.
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
k.k. casbah + similar ones
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
i'd probably be an uchi rabbit or uchi deer lol
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
i started playing in februar
*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
i don't have one yet! but it's usually like "honey", or "dearie"
*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
it was started on my birthday !
*13: Do you time travel?*
yeah
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
Bats!!! I wish they had a super cute bat species.
*15: Favorite island tour?*
hide and seek!
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
a few hours when i can heh.....
*17: When is your character's birthday?*
oct 22 (same as mine!)
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
carnations
*19: What town project is your favorite?*
the custom design signs, fire pit, statue fountain, windmill
*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
the pile of pipes? lol
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
to choose where villagers move in more easily! and to not have rocks >:T
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
super funky fresh
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
one time i loaded my game by accident + fang moved into the wrong spot omg... i was dead
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
bug hunting! it's so fun
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
Lyle or Resetti, theyre annoying???
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
sloppy, alpine
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
the balloon series 
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
lol.............
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
nah
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
some cool russian kid who's a direct decedent of a tsar. or maybe a secret serial killer, so it's prob good i came along :^0
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
that i can create the town how i want to !
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
how long stuff takes to happen 
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
nah, but i have resetted on my dream villagers :'(
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
RASHER
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
my dreamies... tbh
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
daisy, because when i was in the hospital for chemo, i had a service dog who would come to my room named daisy, and she looked exactly like daisy in acnl! golden retrievers are so cute too
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
idk... some of the snooty villagers are annoying when i don't get along with them 
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*
my character has short blonde hair, hazel eyes, a white school cap, a kid's smock but i designed it so it's either tan, lavender, blue, green, etc. (i like to switch it up sometimes :v), black track pants, and black shoes.
but, since i restarted my game, i'm with basic clothes + hair lmao​


----------



## x_Blathers_x (Dec 26, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? - *Abigail as my mayor because my name is abigail, and atlantis because I'm fascinated by the lost city of atlantis.*

2: Who is your favorite current villager? - *i think it might be skye or fuchsia
*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? - *Lyman or Boone*

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? - I*t would be Julian. he is my vision on my dream boyfriend, and he's a unicorn!*

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? - *Blathers or DJ K.K. They are both my baes.*

6: Who or what truly runs your town? - *well i run it... but curlos thinks he's in charge.
*

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? - *Steep Hill or K.K Lament*

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? - *K.K Durge and that other scary one.*

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? - I* would be a peppy or uchi and id be a wolf I'm known as the DIVA in my friend group...*

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? - *i started playing about a week or two after animal crossing lets go to the city came out so i played that, why? i had a wii so i thought it was cool.*

11: What is your nickname in the game? - *Lil A Boone started calling me it*

12: What is a random fact about your town? - *my town only has 2 PWP's*

13: Do you time travel? - i* do and its a bad habit but i don't time travel far.*

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? - *Chameleons they are my favourite animal.*

15: Favorite island tour? - *scavenger hunt*

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? - *7+ hours weekends 2+ after school*

17: When is your character's birthday? - *15th october my real birthday *

18: What is your favorite flower in the game? - *Roses mainly pink ones.*

19: What town project is your favourite? - *instrument shelter even though i don't have it.*

20: What town project do you hate the most? -* yield signs and other signs*

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? - *to be able to swim to the island and have much more swimming distance.*

22: How would you describe your main character in three words? - *Just. Like. Me*

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? - *in my old town i put down fake grass.*

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? - *fishing*

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. - *ehh gracie is rather snotty, and posh.
*
26: What furniture series do you like the most? - *pink rococo or mermaid*

27: What furniture series do you like the least? - *the ranch set*

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? - *sell his soul to the devil idk
*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? - *no she's to shy*.

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? - *a relative of one of the special characters*

31: What is your favorite thing about the game? - *that if your having a bad day the villagers always make you feel nice.
*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? - *that your limited to what you do*

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? - *no. in my town i like everyone the same.
*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? - *in my old town i had tabby..


35: What do you want the most in this game right now? - mermaid, cabana, kiddie, alpine, pink rococo set and striped wetsuit.

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? - julian because he's a unicorn.

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? - i don't know maybe Olaf because i hate frozen

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): - it has a christmas sweater dress (QR) and grey tights, and uggs.*


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Dec 26, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? I used my real name, ans I wanted a cute town name.
2: Who is your favorite current villager? Celia
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? Gigi
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? Wolfgang. He's my favourite dreamie.
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? If she had a cute catlike face, Bianca.
6: Who or what truly runs your town? Me. And love...
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? K.K. Bubblegum
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? Out of the ones I've heard, Mountain Song.
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? According to a quiz I took, I'd be a smug sheep.
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? It looked cool, I started playing halfway through 2013.
11: What is your nickname in the game? I don't have one, but Mott calls me Bro.
12: What is a random fact about your town? Three villagers have their houses in an almost perfect row. I didn't even plot reset or anything.
13: Do you time travel? Only if I missed an event.
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? I don't know, snails that stand upright?
15: Favorite island tour? Ore hunting.
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? 15-30 minutes.
17: When is your character's birthday? December 13.
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? Carnations.
19: What town project is your favorite? I suppose the campsite, it's most useful for getting your dreamies.
20: What town project do you hate the most? The Reset Surveillance Centre. All it does is let you get yelled at by Resetti or get a picture if you play early in the morning.
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? A pair of teleporters that work as a PWP
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? PWP placing nightmare.
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? In my first town, I put my house in a terrible spot.
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? Bug hunting.
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. Nope.
26: What furniture series do you like the most? Lovely.
27: What furniture series do you like the least? Ranch.
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? Accept the bells for house customisations, but not actually do them.
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? She's a Shi Tzu. What could she possibly do?
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? Idk.
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? The villagers.
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? The sheep.
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? Ruby, but she was probably getting bored of being in my town from the start so I let her go.
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? Hans.
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? All the shops upgraded and open.
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Wolfgang. He's awesome.
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? I don't know, Beardo? He has weird eyes.
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): At the moment, Brown hair, green blazer, santa pants, brown slip-ons and stuff.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 26, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *Because I did! *
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *Wolfgang *
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *in my town, Beau. but I still love him and he's a dreamie *
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *Phil because he screams sex~ *o**
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *Digby! he's adorable and seems to be humble and I like his freckles and chubbiness~*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *I do *
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *I've only listened to a few so I can't answer that~ *
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *same as above answer*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *I wanna be a Smug Wolf, a very sexy and sparkly one *o**
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *a few months ago and I finally bough it because I saw pictures of the villagers and thought they were adorable (I love cute animals), especially when I saw Chief for the first time~*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *for now Skippy, I was called Kid, Old Dog earlier, Mr.M and Lamb earlier *
12: What is a random fact about your town? *it's a full Wolf town (and two deer)! I just freaking loves Wolves! Deer come second *
13: Do you time travel? *YES! A LOT!*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *FOXES!*
15: Favorite island tour? *I never really paid that much attention to it so I can't remember~*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?* usually I play for what seems like two hours but there are some days where I spend the whole day playing (usually TTing and fixing my town)*
17: When is your character's birthday? my birthday? *February 11th*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *Probably White Carnations*
19: What town project is your favorite?* That Heart thing/decoration that lights in the dark *
20: What town project do you hate the most? *probably the fence, why does it exist again?*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *the ability to HUG villagers :'D*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?* Gorgeous, Fabulous, Sexy~ *o**
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *YES! I regret the fact that I let my villagers have their way and plot their houses in random places, I wish I did that plot resetting trick~*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *Digging! DIG DIG DIG*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *Tom Nook! ugh do I need to explain?*
26: What furniture series do you like the most? *Modern*
27: What furniture series do you like the least? *Egg*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *sell his kids *
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *nah~ she's too clumsy and kind *
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *ASK ROVER!*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *WOLFGANG!! and the rest of the wolf pack *
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *Tom Nook*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *yes, Elmer was my second best friend in my old town, I once time traveled 4 days and he disappeared! I was sad because I couldn't at least say goodbye~*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *Diva/Truffles/Broffina D:*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *I want to be able to HUG my villagers dammit >:C*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Wolfgang! he oozes with cuteness and sexiness *o**
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Broffina!! I HATE HER! because she once came and plotted her house in the MIDDLE of my perfect path, and it took her forever to ping >:C*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *I actually have 4 characters, each has a color theme and dresses with only that color. my mayor's (male) color is blue, the others are Green (male), Red (female), Yellow (female) *


----------



## Ettienne (Dec 26, 2014)

Spoiler



*1) Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
_I'd seen the name Etienne in a few places. Looked it up, found out it was a French male name translating to "Stephen." I figured, what the hell I'll spell it how I like and if anyone gripes it now translates to "Stephanie." As for Rosewood, it was the name of my boyfriend's original town. When I got my copy, he wanted to restart. So I took the name when he chose a different one._

*2) Who is your favorite current villager?*
_Dora! She's bookish and sweet. Just like me!_

*3) Who is your least favorite current villager?*
_Deli. Only because he picked up Vic's catchphrase. "Cud."_

*4) If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
_Katie. She needs a nice home._

*5) If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
_Kicks! He's so cute._

*6) Who or what truly runs your town?*
_Isabelle. I am never at my desk or even in the Town Hall._

*7) Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
_Stale Cupcakes. It's bittersweet._

*8) What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
_K.K. Jongara. Kill it. Kill it with fire. Every DA with an Asian room has that song. Pick something new!_

*9) If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
_Uchi wolf. Because I like wolves, and I am a weirdo. If not Uchi, then normal as I am bookish._

*10) When and why did you start playing Animal Crossing?*
_My boyfriend let me make a character in his original town. I feel in the love with it and had to get my own. He restarted so we could begin fresh together._

*11) What is your nickname in the game?*
_I don't have one, yet. Too indecisive. If I did, I'd pick my own: Ettie._

*12) What is a random fact about your town?*
_Rosewood has peaches._

*13) Do you time travel?*
_Rarely and always within the same day, only hours at a time. Never days._

*14) If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
_Platypus._

*15) Favorite island tour?*
_Evening Firefly Tour._

*16) How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
_At least an hour._

*17) When is your character's birthday?*
_July 15th._

*18) What is your favorite flower in the game?*
_Purple. Purple everything._

*19) What town project is your favorite?*
_Wisteria Trellis._

*20) What town project do you hate the most?*
_Any of the industrial ones. I'm iffy on the illuminated ones, as they look nice at night, but so trashy during the day._

*21) If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
_Grass seeds._

*22) How would you describe your main character in three words?*
_Feminine, classy, and old-fashioned._

*23) Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
_Eh, I forgot to save after I won a fishing tourney, where I also caught and donated a stringfish. Accidentally hit power out of habit from my old handhelds._

*24) What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
_Bug hunting, I guess. Just because some bugs are super pretty and I can see what I'm getting._

*25) Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
_Sahara. She won't give me the wallpaper and carpets I need to catalog._

*26) What furniture series do you like the most?*
_Rococo. I love that old-fashioned feel._

*27) What furniture series do you like the least?*
_Balloon. No explanation needed._

*28) What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
_Give me his sweater._

*29) Could Isabelle rule the world?*
_Nah, only landscaping._

*30) Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
_Rover. But he didn't want to stop roving._

*31) What is your favorite thing about the game?*
_Beautiful landscapes._

*32) What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
_Annoying villagers for moving rumors._

*33) Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
_Nope! I'm obscenely caution._

*34) Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
_Alli..? She was nice, but her lipstick was a bit much._

*35) What do you want the most in this game right now?*
_I have them all!_

*36) Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
_Whitney. She's just so pretty and I love wolves, in-game and out._

*37) Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
_Jambette. Just...just...avert your eyes..._

*38) What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..)*


----------



## Geneve (Dec 31, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? My mayor's name is my real name, and my town's name is my favorite snack and it translates to 'Perfect' in French
2: Who is your favorite current villager? Merengue, probably
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? Genji... (bleh, jock villagers)
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? Julian, because I loved him when he was in my town before and I've been trying to get him back with no luck
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? ... No
6: Who or what truly runs your town? That bossy rat-dog, Isabelle. I'm the mayor, for god's sakes... let me run my own town
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? K.K. Parade, maybe
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? Not a single particular one, I guess?
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? Normal villager, maybe a chicken or something (lol)
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? New Year's Eve 2013 for ACNL, but I wanted it because I'd been playing ACWW since around 2006
11: What is your nickname in the game? I make all my villagers call me bae.
12: What is a random fact about your town? It's prepared for a giveaway I've yet to set up
13: Do you time travel? Yes
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? Turtles, maybe
15: Favorite island tour? The hammer one
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? I skip around with usage; for example, one day I'll play for like 19 hours, and then I'll not play for a week
17: When is your character's birthday? My birthday, May 12th
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? Golden rose
19: What town project is your favorite? Cafe
20: What town project do you hate the most? Oil rig thing... such an eyesore
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? Outdoor furniture or more storage
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? Always changing styles
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? Not playing for 2 weeks (which is how Julian left)
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? Fishing, which I rarely do anymore, because I finished my collection
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. Isabelle-- she's bossy and annoying
26: What furniture series do you like the most? Gorgeous set
27: What furniture series do you like the least? Not sure; anything from the gym or whatever
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? Be a pole dancer at Club LOL
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? I'd probably throw her in the pound before she got the chance. Sorry not sorry
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? Probably that dude I killed on the train
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? Friendly setting and characters
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? Inability to place pwps on the beach (???)
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? Julian 
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? Cesar
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? For someone to request the firepit pwp already!! I want to finish my campsite
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Not sure yet
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? So many of them are awful
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): Currently, my mayor has short brown hair with a red hat, a red wetsuit, and red shoes. Her eyes are brown


----------



## Pixles (Dec 31, 2014)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*My character's name is my real name, Odin, and the name of my town, Blanc, is the name of a fashion line that was recently published by one of my favourite artists, Jessica Jung. *
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Erik! The first and only dreamie I got/have. ♥*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Canberra - had her once in my town, and she wasn't nice to me at all...*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Julian, because out of all my dreamies he is the only smug one, and a new smug villager would help me with getting Graham to move. (Sounds cruel, I know...)*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Isabelle seems so much more like a bestfriend to me, so it'd have to be one of the Mable sisters, since I love them so much - don't know which one though!*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Isabelle ofc, but I like to think that I have a small leading role. c:*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*K.K. Bubblegum*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*All of the sad and moody ones - they're just plain creepy. *shiver**
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*A Lazy Deer*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*New Leaf is the first and only AC game I've ever played, and I got it about one year ago! I had seen so much about it online, and I liked the idea - later it would turn out that I absolutely loved the idea.  *
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*The most popular one is ''Dude'', but some of them also use ''Mr. O'' ^^*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*My town is always in need of male villagers - I can barely remember the last time a female villager moved in!*
13: Do you time travel?
*Nope*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*I think a ''Magical'' species would be cool! With villagers like Julian and Drago. *
15: Favorite island tour?
*Maaaze*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*Probably way to much, heh*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*June 2nd*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Tulips, more specifically pink.*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*The fountain, it just fits everywhere and is always beautiful!*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*The warning signs - why would I even want them?*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*A U T O M A T I C    S T A C K I N G    O F    I T E M S... pls*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Helpful, achiever and fab*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*I always feel a little bit bad whenever I ignore a villager to make them move out - it's just a game, but I still feel affected, haha*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Bug hunting*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Blathers... He just talks way to much ._.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Modern*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Lovely*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*What would he NOT do? Well, idk*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*As long as there was someone else at the visual throne, I'm sure she'd be able to twist it into her own way of ruling. B)*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*I love the theory about Rover being the original mayor, but then deciding to give you the job instead!*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*The diversity, the replay ability, the villagers!*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*NON  -   AUTOMATIC STACKING*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*My dear Lolly... I was being stupid and tried TT'ing - never again.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Canberra*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*More dreamies!*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*At this point it has to be Erik.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Diana. Shocker, right? Well, I just think she's so overrated, because she seemes like a real meanie the one time I had her in my town. And guess what - I voided her B)*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*Light green hair, metallic blue eyes, winter sweater, khaki pants, blue sneakers, and a couple of plasters in the face, 'cause he likes to look like a rebel. (Even though he definately isn't. c: )*


----------



## Fernweh (Feb 24, 2015)

Spoiler



1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
My character is named after myself, and I chose Fernweh as my town name because I wanted something that represents myself!

2: Who is your favorite current villager? 
I cannot decide! ^^ Probably Beau and Whitney, although I really like Margie as well! 

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
Fauna. Not because I dislike her, she just has been living for so long in my town! 

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
Boone! He is one of my favourite villagers. He accidentally moved out and I would love to have him back! 

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
Never thought about it...

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
The villager and Isabelle!

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
I don?t really listen to K. K. songs and cannot name any!

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
There are some I don?t like but I don?t know their names!

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
I think I would be a lazy grey wolf! 

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
When WW first came out in 2006!

11: What is your nickname in the game?
Rebellin! Everyone calls me that, and I really like it :] 
Some of my starter villager suggested it, and it is my nickname ever since!

12: What is a random fact about your town?
I have lots of flowers :]

13: Do you time travel?
Yes!

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
Maybe dolphins?

15: Favorite island tour?
Giant-Dragonfly Tour and the Evening Firefly Tour!

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
It depends! There are days 

17: When is your character's birthday?
In March, same as mine!

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?


19: What town project is your favorite?
The windmill and the lighthouse!

20: What town project do you hate the most?
The rest! 

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
Messages in a bottle! I really miss them!

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
Natural, responsible and nice I guess :]

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
Yes, I ate my only perfect apple at the first day!

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
Bug hunting!

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
Not really! 

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
I think the princess series is one of the prettiest along with the regal series!

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
Pav? series and the balloon series! They look so boring!

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
Everything I guess! 

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
No!

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
I really don?t know, though I would like to know...

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
The way it looks! All the new features!

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
Even though it doesn?t bother me that much, I would like to be able to chose where villager move!

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
Yes, Boone! 

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
I don?t remember :]

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
Molly!

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
I don?t really have one... all my villager I guess and some more!

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
I don?t really have one either!

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): My character is wearing the coin headpiece and the butterfly dress


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 24, 2015)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
Kelly is my name. Mayberry is the cute small town in The Andy Griffith Show.

*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
Cyrano

*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
I like everyone in my town. If I had to let one go, I'd probably choose Phoebe.

*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
Maple. She was my favorite in WW. Cubs are adorable.

*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
DJ KK

*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
Isabelle really runs the show, but she gives me the credit.

*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
K.K. Stroll

*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
I haven't heard them all, so I don't know.

*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
I'd be a snooty cub.

*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
I bought WW in 2007. The cover art looked cute, so I read reviews on Amazon. It sounded like a game I'd enjoy, so I ordered a copy.

*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
Cupcake

*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
Mayor Kelly is the only character who donates to the museum.

*13: Do you time travel?*
Not _exactly_. I do play a month ahead, but I never go backward.

*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
Beavers

*15: Favorite island tour?*
Hide and seek

*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
3-5 hours

*17: When is your character's birthday?*
April 18

*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
Orange cosmos

*19: What town project is your favorite?*
Campsite

*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
Tire toy

*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
A larger map with room for up to 15 villagers.

*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
Friendly
Cute
Stylish

*23: Have you ever done something you are ashamed of or regret in this game?*
I regret tossing extra villagers pics that I could have sold.

*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
Fishing

*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
Katrina is ugly and boring. I could do without her.

*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
Spooky

*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
Pave

*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
I don't think he's greedy like most other people do.

*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
My town, yes.
The world? No.

*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
Tortimer's lazy nephew, Ralph

*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
The relationships I build with my villagers.

*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
Seeing Joan every Sunday morning. I have no interest in turnips and seeing her bothers me.

*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
No

*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
Olaf lived in my town and I let him go ASAP!

*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
I'm impatiently waiting for my new character, Suzanne, to be able to change her eye color. I don't like brown eyes.

*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
As I said before: Maple. She lived in my WW town and I loved her from the moment we met. She's super sweet and she's the cutest cub in the series.

*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Coco, with her empty black eye sockets, creeps me out.

*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *
Well, my clothes change daily. My mayor has a lavender ponytail and large, dark blue eyes.


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 24, 2015)

...if my bored what?


WHAT MUST MY BORED DO IN ORDER TO QUALIFY FOR THE TUMBLR QUIZ


----------



## Bon Bonne (Feb 24, 2015)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?* because I am Bon of Glitter. my town is named Glitter because it's supposed to be like Glittertown, a level in Wario Land: Shake It! being Wario is my thing, though I haven't worn the Wario outfit in a while.
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?* Clay, my precious babby hamster.
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?* Anchovy.
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?* Egbert!!! he was my best friend in City Folk. I miss him.
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?* Kapp'n. 
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?* ????? me??? I rule it with an iron fist. u better fear me.
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?* UH. it's a tie. between K.K. Cruisin' and K.K. Western. 
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?* I don't know. there's a lot I don't like very much.
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?* I think I would be a lazy cat. or maybe hamster. hmm.
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?* uhhhhhhhh, few years ago. I was without internet and had gotten City Folk as a Christmas present. hadn't played it, decided to give it a shot because I was bored.
*11: What is your nickname in the game?* almost everyone calls me ichigo right now... ~__~
*12: What is a random fact about your town?* currently, I have 6 people all crammed in the bottom half for some reason. 
*13: Do you time travel?* yes.
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?* gosh, I dunno. 
*15: Favorite island tour?* gardening tour.
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?* 4 hours
*17: When is your character's birthday?* August 8th
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?* lilies.
*19: What town project is your favorite?* I don't know. 
*20: What town project do you hate the most?* I don't know this either.
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?* ability to design skirts and pants.
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?* "adorable fashion disaster"
*23: Have you ever done something you are ashamed of or regret in this game?* hecking up by not talking to anyone when I was time traveling the other night. 
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?* bug catching.
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.* I don't like Pete or Phyllis much. Phyllis is kind of a butt and Pete is a little weird about Phyllis... :|
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?* oh, I don't know. lovely, maybe? but not really? ranch and astro are pretty good too. 
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?* kiddie or modern wood.
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?* ...???????????? I dunno, man. he seems pretty chill as of New Leaf. 
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?* nah. she's too shy.
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?* that sneaky Tortimer.
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?* uh. the decent amount of options for town customization. 
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?* not being able to put bushes directly next to buildings/pwps. it really annoys me that they have to be one space away from the bridges.
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?* YES, THIS JUST HAPPENED. the other day. I made a terrible mistake, and before I could stop it, Isabelle was telling me that Ricky was leaving "tomorrow." 
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?* Beardo... .__.
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?* as in an item? er, Majora's mask. as in completing a goal? to get my other side room done.
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?* I'm being entirely biased when I say this, but... Egbert. I didn't even like him at all at first! and then he became my best friend.
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?* umm...??? I don't know. I'm not a fan of Marshal's appearance, even though he's really popular. his face... no. don't like. get that look off of it, please.
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):* 




best pic I have right now. not my current outfit, though. I change outfits a lot.


----------



## scartwright (Feb 24, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*My character is a virtual representation of myself, therefore it's named after me. My boyfriend's character is the same, for the same reason. We called our town Harmony because we are opposite but we perfectly balance each other.*

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*At the moment, I am fond of Biff. He's quite underrated, I feel.*

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Velma. She recently moved out, thank the heavens.*

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Bubbles! Biff needs a girlfriend.* 

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*I don't really feel for the AC characters that way, but I'd love to spend a pleasant evening chatting to Blathers.*

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Probably the villagers, since I can't really build anything unless they ask me first!*

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*K.K. Birthday!*

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*Stale Cupcakes*

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
I think I'd probably be a lazy bear villager.

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*I got it for my 14th birthday, just over 10 years ago, on the Gamecube. The other releases over the years weren't enough to attract my attention, until New Leaf.* 

11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Sweet-S!*

12: What is a random fact about your town?
*The plaza is right in the centre and the area around it is extremely organised!*

13: Do you time travel?
*Not at the moment, I'm playing in real-time right now.*

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*I would love to see foxes as villagers!*

15: Favorite island tour?
*I like the simple bug-catching tours.*

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*I dedicate at least an hour or two a day. I'm a very early riser, so usually 6-7am and another hour in the evening for some island tours and beetle farming.*

17: When is your character's birthday?
*Same as mine IRL, 26th September!*

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*I love the Tulips, it's the only flower you will find in my town!*

19: What town project is your favorite?
*Probably the police station or the lighthouse.*

20: What town project do you hate the most?
*The Yield sign, always get it suggested first.* 

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*Larger inventory would be great or a separate backpack for tools.*

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Real Life Me?* 

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*Demolished, moved and rebuilt my bridges something like 8 times until I was happy...*

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*I enjoy fishing the most, diving the least!*

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Pete. I'm tired of his romance drama.*

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*I like the simple Ranch set.*

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*I find the Harvest set utterly awful.*

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*He's not totally evil, you know! Where would we be if he didn't give us a house with no down payment?* 

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*I don't think she'd want to. She only gets an hour of sleep being a secretary in just one town!*

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*I like the story where Rover was the intended Mayor.*

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*It moves at a nice relaxing pace.*

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*When some of the events clash, such as the fishing tourney and valentines.*

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Not yet, but I'm trying to keep a good flow of villagers in and out of my town, to keep it interesting.*

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Velma.*

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*My shop to upgrade.*

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Currently Biff, though I'd love to meet Drago 'cause.... dragons!*

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Still Velma at the moment, though I'm not too keen on meeting Tabby - her face just freaks me out.*

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*I tried to make her resemble me and the sort of clothes I wear, such as jeans and a jumper.*


----------



## budewarmin (Feb 24, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*Nanaba because I really liked the name, and the character it represented from anime shingeki no kyojin. Westport is a town name from a au I wrote.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Muffy*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*SHep, sorry baby, but I still love him*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*I already have all my dreamies ^^*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Kicks*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Ehh, me?*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*K.K. Condor*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*K.K. Lullaby* 
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*Cranky*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*1 year and 1 months ago*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Honeybun*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*I made paths myself*
13: Do you time travel?
*yes*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*raccoons*
15: Favorite island tour?
*price bug hunt*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*really depends if i'm into it atm, I think 2 hours*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*same as me, 18-03*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*pink lilies*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*westelia trelis* 
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*reseti centre*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*harvest-able berry's and house placement as pwp*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*pink short espurr*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*not really*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*bug hunting*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*guliver, because he drops into my hybrids*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*roccoco*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*stripe*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*everything*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*hell yeah!*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Rover, shady li'l furball*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*qr codes*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*not enough conversation diversity* 
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*yes, Marshal, reseted town for him*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Gigi, omfg*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*spring*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Rosie, because she is being all creepy, I like*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Moose, his blinking creeps me out to no end*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*pink hair, blue eyes kinda*


----------



## LeAckerman (Feb 24, 2015)

*: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?* My character is named after me, and my town name...It's because I was/am a weaboo trash.
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?* Punchy. c:
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*It was Klaus, but he moved out
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*Stitches, he's the cutest bear ever.
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?* Kicks, because I like him and he never gets a lot of love from anyone.
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*Isabelle >.>
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*Bubblegum K.K.
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*K.K Dirge
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?* Hamster
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*I was curious about it. I found it on SSBM
*11: What is your nickname in the game?*Kid
*12: What is a random fact about your town?*I deleted my first town and made another, named it the same thing and set it on the date June 9th so it could be the same as my old.
*13: Do you time travel?*No
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*Hamsters
*15: Favorite island tour?*Scavenger hunt
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*Couple of hours
*17: When is your character's birthday?*March 12
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*Roses
*19: What town project is your favorite?*Gah..I have so much
*20: What town project do you hate the most?*The boot
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*Let me choose freely where to place villager houses and PWP
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*tomboy, fabulous, goofy 
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*Delete my town
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*Bug hunting
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*Tom Nook, he gets annoying.
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*A lot
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*Striped
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*Stripping
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*Yes
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*Corntimer (Forgot his name, but we all know he's dead..
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?* Clothes
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?* Villagers houses appearing evrywhere
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*Rodney
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*Klaus
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*Nothing
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*A lot..
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?* A lot..
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 24, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
My Mayor is named Momo because that's one of the names I go by most often in my personal life. My town is named Bastille because... okay, the FIRST town I made was called Honeydew because I was listening to Rush's "Xanadu" and thought hey, I like food names, let's go with it. So when I reset I kind of wanted to use another Rush reference and asked my partner, who mentioned Bastille, half because of "Bastille Day" and half because it's a prison and the implication is that I'm the warden and all my villagers are my prisoners. lmao

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
Klaus. Ain't nobody love Klaus but he's my bae. I'm really happy to have him, especially since everybody autovoids him when cycling; I never thought I'd actually get him into my town (at least not this quickly; I had two people offer to tell me when Klaus pinged to move away from their own towns but neither were time travelers so it would have taken a while - I appreciate their offers all the same, it's just nice to finally have him).

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
Sadly, Hugh. I was looking forward to picking up a piggy villager for a while and he's filling my lazy quota, but something just isn't clicking with him the way I hoped it would. I still love his little mismatched eyes, though. But if he pings me to go, I think I might let him, and start looking for another lazyboy to fill his shoes.

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
As above - it would be a lazy type to fill in for Hugh. Since I don't think he'll be going anywhere anytime soon, I haven't really narrowed it down yet, but the list of eligible lazies is Clay, Cole, Filbert and Punchy.

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
I would rather not be dating animals lmao but that's just me

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
Who run the world? Girls.

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
I haven't heard enough of them to pick a favorite yet. Out of the ones I have, I like K.K. Synth. Yaaaas glitchy sounds!

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
Anything that strikes me as abrasive or too high-energy. I just like my music to be chill and on the quiet/slow side.

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
Uchi cat, I'm telling you. I answered in more detail in another thread but I'm not gonna dig it up to c&p here :c

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
I started with the Gamecube original because... why not? And I loved it, so here I am playing New Leaf.

11: What is your nickname in the game?
A bunch of villagers are calling me sweetie, and I really wish they'd knock it off, lol. I love pet names / terms of endearment but sweetie in particular is just BLEH for some reason. I wish Agent S would go back to calling me Sweet-M ;_;

12: What is a random fact about your town?
It has six ponds. I hate all of them.

13: Do you time travel?
When I feel it's necessary, yes, but not just for the hell of it.

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
Probably weasel-y types. Ferrets, martens, that sort of thing.

15: Favorite island tour?
That rock-breaking one where you find all the ore. Though I admit I was really disappointed when I found out I don't get to actually KEEP all that ore 

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
Too much time. Seriously, way too much. I have it on even when I'm not actively playing it... needa dial it back a little.

17: When is your character's birthday?
Same as mine! February 16th. I think Rosie through me a party - I was TTing at the time and didn't pay much attention because I was trying to get certain villagers out, which I now regret because Rosie ended up being one of the ones who left me ;_; But I still smile whenever I see her on Main Street. Always gonna love Rosie.

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
I like the purple pansies best out of the normal flowers, and blue/purple roses are tied when it comes to hybrids.

19: What town project is your favorite?
So far, the fact that I have the Police Station is keeping me pretty happy~ but I was thrilled when the Lighthouse was suggested because I have a disturbing love of nautical things, so...

20: What town project do you hate the most?
I wish I picked a better location for my campsite, but I don't HATE it.

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
Bigger map, more storage, and space for two more villagers.

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
Sparkly pigtail princess. So basically, me.

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
No? What even.

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
Diving, so my villagers suggest PWPs. c:

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
I don't dislike Digby - I just mistakenly thought he was a girl and I was kind of let down when I found out he was Isabelle's BROTHER rather than sister.

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
Sweets or Rococo.

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
Kiddie. Whose idea was this furniture set? Somebody smack them with a wet sock.

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
Sell houses...? Like he already does? Yeah.

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
No. She's too stressed out from being an assistant, and I don't think a leadership role really suits her personality. She could be the second in command though!

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
Someone who dodged a bullet for sure.

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
I don't even know how to pin this down. It's just fun in a cute innocent way~

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
Repetitive dialogue.

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
Rosie :'( And Pashmina. And Kidd.

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
RODNEY

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
See my answer for the things I would add. Other than that, good lord do I want to move my campsite...

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Rosie. Because it's Rosie, come on. I've adored Rosie since the Gamecube days, though I never got to see her in my town back then, I always held onto the hope that I'd find her one day. Lo and behold, I find her in New Leaf and accidentally TT her out. 

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Rodney. Because he made me miserable when I reset and was trying to get him out of my town. He just woldn't leave, and his face... ughhh his FACE.

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
She has a QR dress on that I wish I could find for the sake of linking to it - it's a gradient from dark to light, tiered/ruffly looking, and mega glittery (well, as glittery as you can really get when there's no dynamic lighting). I've been complimented on it a bunch since I started wearing it, so even though I'm sad to leave Sasha's SnK jacket behind, I'm digging the change for the time being. Halo + bandage + white stockings + blue pumps.


----------



## deerlilac (Feb 24, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
I used my name and a minecraft town name I made a looooong time ago.

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
Apollo

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
I guess I don't like Queenie's house location, so her?

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
Julian, I love his house tbh

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
I don't really want to date anyone, like I don't date IRL too.

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
Me?

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
I don't know the songs because most of the time my game is on mute

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
same a #7

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
Lazy Dog

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
I liked the idea of QR code outfits and customization.

11: What is your nickname in the game?
Lilac, some villagers call me "Memer" or "Loser"

12: What is a random fact about your town?
My sister Lee lives in the town with me.

13: Do you time travel?
rarely

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
Owl or Fox

15: Favorite island tour?
Hide'n Seek

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
1-3

17: When is your character's birthday?
7/4

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
Roses

19: What town project is your favorite?
So far the Picnic basket

20: What town project do you hate the most?
fire hydrant 

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
skin customization

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
Kinda like me

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
Not plot reseting.

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
Bug Catching

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
Tom Nook, I hated him in WW

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
Regal

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
Kiddie

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
???? 

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
Idk mybe

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
Prolly some rich white dude

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
It's calming

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
limited storage

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
Shep :/

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
Ed? they're all cute tbh.

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
backpacks

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Apollo, mainly because he shares the same birthday as me.

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
I don't have one. I'm not a fan of Marshal.

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):


Spoiler


----------



## littlebabymonster (Feb 24, 2015)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?* 
Frederik/Ylisse after Fire Emblem: Awakening

*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
Rasher/Julian. They are tied right now.

*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
None. I've gotten all of my dreamies.

*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
Solei. She's adorable.

*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
None.

*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
It's a continual struggle between the mayor and Isabelle.

*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
K.K. Milonga

*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
Can't think of one right now.

*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
I would want to be a wolf.

*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
I first played the Gamecube version. Nintendo power had some articles about it, and I loved what I saw.

*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
I don't let the villagers give me nicknames.

*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
Mushrooms.

*13: Do you time travel?*
My soul would wither away if I didn't.

*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
Ferrets

*15: Favorite island tour?*
N/A

*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
I've toned it back to about 20 minutes a day. Just to water flowers and make sure no one's trying to escape.

*17: When is your character's birthday?*
I believe I set it to be Halloween.

*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
Blue violets.

*19: What town project is your favorite?*
Bus stop.

*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
N/A

*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
The ability to make villagers permanent.

*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
Silent, wooden, robotic.

*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
Many times. The latest was messing up while plot-resetting for my tenth villager. After 3 days of torture, I looked at the TV, accidentally chose the mayor, and now the tenth villager's house is right beside the mayor's.

*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
Bug hunting.

*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
The guy that gives you emotions. Lyle. I don't like the first's design. Lyle... I just remember him chasing me around my house in WW.

*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
Modern Wood or the Japanese themed furniture. 

*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
Kiddie.

*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
He doesn't have to do anything anymore. He's already rolling in the bells.

*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
She sure tries.

*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
A wussy. He saw a big cat riding on the train and hid from him. He was probably in a closet or bathroom the whole time and watched the Rover conversation and the animals greeting you at the station and thought he dodged a bullet. He probably thought you were going to be dinner that night.

*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
The villagers.

*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
Not being able to make favorite villagers permanent in the town.

*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
No. I've been very diligent, but I am worried about it.

*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
Barold.

*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
I want the villagers to hurry up with the pwp requests.

*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Rasher. I had him in WW and got pretty attached.

*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
N/A

*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*
Messy, dark brown bed-head hair, eye patch, beatnik t-shirt, default shorts, and bare feet.


----------



## Flykk (Feb 24, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *Well.... April because that's my name, and Woodhall is a name of one of the villages in the Shire from Lord of the Rings
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?* GRAHAM! *
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *Dotty.. she moved in out of someone's void after a trade when I was planning on getting one of my dreamies in. Also Henry, because Henry.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *Molly! She's so cute*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *Date, huh? Hmm probably Blathers, he just seems really cute and nerdy and bumbling*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *....Time (so deep)*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *Steep Hill*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *Hard to say, since I haven't listened to them all*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *Probably a lazy anteater*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *My first game was Wild World, and it was so long ago I honestly can't remember why I started playing. It could have been an article in a Nintendo magazine though.*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *Shroompy!*
12: What is a random fact about your town? *My native fruit is pear, but I have more peach trees than pear trees!*
13: Do you time travel? *Occasionaly, I'm an impatient person*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *Sloths! (I want Lief as a villager so badly)*
15: Favorite island tour? *The hammer one is very different to the others, and fun*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *About an hour*
17: When is your character's birthday? *It's my birthday too! 28*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *Orange Tulips*
19: What town project is your favorite? *Bridges!*
20: What town project do you hate the most? *The fence and racks of rice seem kind of... pointless*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *Proper paths!*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *It's basically me!*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *I forgot to go on, and Zucker left *
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *Bug Hunting, I'm really bad at fishing*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *The otter guy..... I can't remember his name. But he annoys me.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most? *Modern*
27: What furniture series do you like the least? *Lovely*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *What wouldn't Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *Easily*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *GRAHAM! He'd be perfect*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *The way I spend hours doing pretty much nothing.*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *The way I spend hours doing pretty much nothing.*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *Not extremely, I was a bit sad when Zucker moved out.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *Gigi in City World*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *Bushes for all my paths*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *GRAHAAAAM!!!!! He's just the cutest, smartest, nerdyest guy and I would be devastated if he left me*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Gigi........ why did she never leave? D:*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *Like a badass..... urr *coughcough* cavalier hat, a custom design cardigan with a scarf, and dry denim jeans with hiking boots*


----------



## Delibird (Feb 24, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*Tessa, because that is my name and Pastoria because I like Pokemon and am unoriginal.*

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Blanche or Mira*

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Tucker... I don't know he's cool but I thought I would like him a lot more than I actually do.*

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*I want Hamphrey so bad because I think he's adorable. He's a little grumpy hamster! Every cranky thing he says will not be taken seriously because he's so cute. And those eyebrows!*

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*I don't date video game characters??*

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Me?*

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*K.K Flamenco. Also K.K Cruisin' because I think it's funny.*

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*A lot... But Technopop I guess*

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*I would be an uchi tiger, or dog maybe idk*

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*Because I got the GC version one year for Christmas and was addicted to it. My brother and I co-ran a town... He always liked to torment my favorite villagers to make me upset (hitting them with nets, pushing them in pitfalls, etc.) Lots of memories with that town. But after that I just thought it was fun, so I've played every game since.*

11: What is your nickname in the game? 
*T-Train, dearie... think that's it.*

12: What is a random fact about your town?
*I haven't voided a villager yet.*

13: Do you time travel?
*Sometimes to get villagers out, but otherwise nah.*

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? 
*Owls because I can't think of any other ones. *

15: Favorite island tour?
*The eel catching one I guess.*

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*Usually only like 20-30 minutes... Lately I've been playing it an unhealthy amount, maybe like 2 hours...*

17: When is your character's birthday?
*August 24th*

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*I used to hate them, but now cosmos! Especially white and pink ones. I also like purple roses.*

19: What town project is your favorite?
*Lighthouse.*

20: What town project do you hate the most?
*The boot bench thing... why does that exist?*

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*More storage, bigger map.*

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Me, but mayoral.*

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*When I had Violet in my town I sent her really mean letters so she would move out and I still feel bad about it...*

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Fishing.*

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Lyle is annoying, for obvious reasons.*

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*The modern wood or cabana series.*

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Kiddie, lovely.*

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Sell the Nooklings.*

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*No, she is too stressed and seems afraid to take charge since she hides in the mayor's shadow.*

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Rover, but he chickened out.*

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*There's always something to do. No matter how nice your town is you can always improve it.*

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*Lack of storage space, villagers move wherever they want.*

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Back in City Folk I had Roscoe and I tried to convince him to stay but he wouldn't. I cried very real tears when he left.*

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*HARRY oh my god he has the splochy facial hair of a teenage boy trying to grow his first mustache.*

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*To cycle out a villager I've been holding for someone for over a month now >.< I want that space free for my own villager again.*

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*This question is so hard, each villager is good in their own way. I guess I would say either Roscoe or Goldie for the nostalgia.*

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Harry because he's creepy, ugly, weird, his facial hair makes me uncomfortable, and he took forever to move out, which sucked because he plotted right in front of my bridge. *

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*For her face, she has green, oval shaped eyes with the long eyelashes. The outfit obviously changes, but for winter she's been wearing a cherry red cardigan, black pleated skirt, beige tights, snow boots, and angel white hair with the vintage style. Of course it'll be changing tomorrow since it's finally SPRING!*


----------



## KuroKawaiiKarasu (Feb 24, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? 
*When my best friend, BudewArmin, got acnl I obviously wanted it too x3 So I bought it 2 weeks after her! As she called her town Westport (au), mine would be Easport  My mayor name is Mike, reffering to Mike from Shingeki no Kyojin!  *
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Snake! At first I didn't hit it off with him.. I thought he was quite boring o.o But now he's my best bud! :3*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*... No one actually. I picked my villagers wisely and I love them all!*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*I wouldn't replace any of my current villagers, but if I had the chance to add another one it would be Pietro, Willow or Flurry! *
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Kicks or Copper c:*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Hard question... I can't decide, either Isabelle and me or Tom Nook x3*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*K.K. Faire x3*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*.... Stale cupcakes.... yep... *
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*I'd be a normal villager... *
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
* Like I explained in the first question, my best friend bought it. I thought it was amazing and wanted it as well *
11: What is your nickname in the game?
* BunBun and Captain (Referring to captain America c *
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*I change my town tune every month :3 *
13: Do you time travel?
*YASSS!*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Ferrets or bats!  *
15: Favorite island tour?
*I think the firefly one *
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*Some days I don’t play at all, some days I play all day, I guess on average 2 hours a day?*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*The same as my actual birthday, 26th of July *
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*RAFFLESIA!! No jk x3 I think my favourite flower is the carnation.*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*100% the picnic blanket! It’s so adorable!  Of the permanent ones it would be the Caf?!  I was so happy I when I could finally put it in my town!! :3 *
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*Reset Survaillance centre…*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*The ability to put the villagers’ houses on the place I want them in town and maybe a grid when you want to put down new PWP’s so you don’t have to guess where to put it.  *
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Nice, Stylish and Slow x3*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*I made a mistake and accidentally lost Lolly… I replaced her with Merry and that was an even bigger mistake! I really didn’t like her  somehow. I abandoned my game for about 2 months after that *
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Diving *
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*RESETTI >:[  I think he’s rude and annoying -.-*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Either Rococo or Princess*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Balloon set*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Are you kidding me?? EVERYTHING!! *
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*YASS!*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Rover, I’m pretty sure he tricked me! *
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*There is so many aspects I love about the game. But I think what I like most is the developing. When my friend and I figured out the way to get our dreamies quick and more important KEEPING them, developing a town became so much easier. No random villagers moving into orchards/flowers/paths. No more losing dreamies.  Yes, that makes me happy!*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*It sometimes annoys me that the things the villagers say don’t have a lot of diversity… *
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Like I said before.. Lolly*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*GIGI AND JAMBETTE , ugh..*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*I really want spring to arrive  Tomorrow, finally ^.^*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Either Snake or Marshal. Snake is really my buddy, but Marshal is my cute little marshmallow  *
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Again Gigi and Jambette, haha *
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*Dark hair, Light skin, Greenish eyes, cute qr-clothing*


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 24, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
Character I named after my internet handle and town just because I like the name Bastion.

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
Lopez or Graham.

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
Probably Diana, though mostly because of where she stuck her house and there aren't any other villagers that I dislike.

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
Either Kabuki or Paula. Kabuki cos he looks awesome and Paula cos she was my best bud when I was at my sister's town.

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
Either Isabelle or Rover.

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
I'd say me but I have a feeling that Isabelle's pulling all the strings behind my back.

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
Hard choice.. probably K.K. Love Song, as it's incredibly nostalgic and happens to be the very first K.K. song I've ever gotten.

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
Probably K.K. Song.

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
Probably a grumpy cat. 

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
Long time ago, can't remember when but it looked interesting so I tried it and fell in love.

11: What is your nickname in the game?
Lady G by everyone not Lopez, luv by Lopez.

12: What is a random fact about your town?
I usually update the Dream Address on 6pm so the town has a nice sunset.

13: Do you time travel?
Nope.

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
Ghosts like Wisp.

15: Favorite island tour?
Labyrinth. Really fun, that one.

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
I'd estimate 2-6 hours.

17: When is your character's birthday?
Same as mine; Nov 12.

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
Blue Violets. They're so magical!

19: What town project is your favorite?
Not sure.

20: What town project do you hate the most?
Same as above.

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
More eye colors.

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
My. AC. Character.

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
Nah.

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
All are equally fun, just depends on my amount of patience.

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
Probably either Gracie because she insults me or that beaver-looking guy that used to sell insurance because he chases be around and wouldn't leave me alone.

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
Dunno.

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
Gracie furniture. It costs an arm yet it's ugly as heck. Also Balloon, liked it much better when we got random furniture in presents instead of this ugly stuff. Don't really bother to get them anymore.

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
Finish this whole thing without falling asleep?

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
No way. She knows that if she tries anything that I'll smack her down before she can say "loljk".

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
Sable.

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
It's fun?

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
Not being able to choose where animals stick their houses comes to mind.

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
Paula.

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
No one I can think of.

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
Making a nice town and living happily ever after with waifu Isabelle and husbando Lopez.

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Can't pick one.

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
:U

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
A purple potato.


----------



## roseflower (Feb 24, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? It is my real name, and I just  imagined a cute town name.
2: Who is your favorite current villager? Goldie, Poppy and Whitney
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? I love all of my villagers.
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? I would love some cat villagers, and I plan on having a second town.
: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? Maybe K.K. or Kicks haha...
6: Who or what truly runs your town? Isabelle and sometimes I do.
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? K.K. Bubblegum, K.K. Fusion and K.K. Island
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?  K.K. March maybe.
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? Maybe a normal or snooty cat or squirrel,I don`t know.
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? It`s my favourite game series and I bought it with release in June 2013.
11: What is your nickname in the game? I don't like to be nicknamed in the game, it`s strange.
12: What is a random fact about your town?  I only have two bridges at the moment because my river is rather small.
13: Do you time travel? No, only if I missed a day I set the date backwards.
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? Maybe foxes and bats c:
15: Favorite island tour?  Hide-and-Seek Tour and Scavenger Hunt
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? 60 minutes and more.
17: When is your character's birthday? June 27.
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? Cosmos and roses.
19: What town project is your favorite? The cafe, wisteria trellis, log bench, hammock.
20: What town project do you hate the most? They are all okay.
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?  I would love an island you can swim to and an island villager.
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? Flowers, gardening, collecting ^^
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? Not really.
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? Bug hunting, then diving because it`s new.
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. Lyle ecause he`s...unpleasant.
26: What furniture series do you like the most? Mermaid set.
27: What furniture series do you like the least? Sleek set.
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? Sell trash?
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? No one can rule the world alone.
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? I would like to know too.
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? A nice town with happy villagers.
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? Grass wear and limited storage space.
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? No, I?m careful.
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? None.
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? I would like the train station remodel, not sure if I build it though.
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Goldie, she is my best friend and lives next door c:
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? I think they are all okay.
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): At the moment, blue long hair, nice QR-code dress, cloche hat and shearling boots. The colours look really nice together c:


----------



## Locket (Feb 24, 2015)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
I named my character Summer, because that's my real name. My town name is RedBrick because I needed a name with no theme to follow.
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
Phil. 
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
Diva. Ugly frog
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
Phil. He is awesome
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
Phil.
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
Hazel.*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
Steep Hill
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
K.K.Rockibily*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
I'd be a peppy cat.
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
I got the game and my red 3DS on my birthday of 2013. I loved City Folk, and as soon as I heard about New Leaf, I said to my mom, "I need this."
*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
Summer. Maybe Dawn.
*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
It's not actually red brick, it's chocolate.
*13: Do you time travel?*
Yes.
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
Cute and adorable bats.
*15: Favorite island tour?
*Hide-n-seek.
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
2 hours. My activity log says 1:05.
*17: When is your character's birthday?*
7/16
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
Tulips
*19: What town project is your favorite?*
Sand hedge thingy
*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
The fence
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
Designing a town map your self
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
Active player
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
Deleted my town called HongKong
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
Diving*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
None
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
Sweets
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
Classic
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
Use them to buy tools to expand your house
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
No. THE MAYOR COULD!
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
Billy Bob Joe Jr.
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
Everything
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
Nothing
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
PHIL
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
DIVA
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
A awesome town.
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Phil. He is awesome
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Diva. She's ugly
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*Add the thick glasses:


----------



## Donacabana (Feb 25, 2015)

*1:* Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
My friends started twisting my name around to be pronounced like don-ya so I just went with it
*2:* Who is your favorite current villager? 
Carmen the chocolate bunny!
*3:* Who is your least favorite current villager? 
Al is finally moving so Sydney is the runner up
*4:* If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? 
Wolfgang! He's too cool
*5:* If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
Hmm, probably one of the able sisters
*6: *Who or what truly runs your town?
Flowers, Isabel and I run this place
*7:* Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
Bubblegum K.K!
*8: *What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
Haven't heard enough of them to dislike any tbh
*9:* If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
Blue bunny w/ big pink cheeks with a peppy personality
*10:* When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
I started when I was younger, on the gamecube
*11:* What is your nickname in the game?
Right now it's "Mayor"
*12:* What is a random fact about your town?
It's currently 99% populated by tulips and roses.
*13:* Do you time travel?
Never!
*14:* If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
I don't know anything about animals man
*15:* Favorite island tour?
The Ore Finding or Balloon Hunt
*16:* How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
Probably 2-5 hours
*17:* When is your character's birthday?
Oct 23, my b-day. It's libra in the game but I consider myself a scorpio
*18:* What is your favorite flower in the game?
UUUM THE TULIP
*19:* What town project is your favorite?
The fountain. Wish there were different types of fountains 
*20:* What town project do you hate the most?
The Cube. Like what even is that????
*21:* If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
Design mode so that you don't erase your town paths
*22:* How would you describe your main character in three words?
Creative, Dutiful and Petty
*23:* Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
Yes, I sent an apology letter to Al once saying I'd give him a chance but he's the dirt under my shoe and I regret my decision 
*24:* What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
Out of the three, fishing cause i'm good at it
*25:* Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
I don't particularly like Leif
*26:* What furniture series do you like the most?
Regal/Gorgeous
*27:* What furniture series do you like the least?
Sloppy/Pave
*28:* What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
Sell me a house i can't pay for
*29:* Could Isabelle rule the world?
naaaahhh
*30:* Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
A dried up ol turtle 
*31:* What is your favorite thing about the game?
The free-world designing and decorating
*32:* What is your least favorite thing about the game?
Lack of storage space
*33:* Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
not yet
*34:* Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
Quilson
*35:* What do you want the most in this game right now?
To have dreamies move in
*36:* Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Wolfgang cause he's so gosh darn cool
*37:* Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
I don't know that many but, whats her name, Patty? I dunno, she's a bear with blond hair and a coca cola shirt. 
She's just the worst
*38:* What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
I have a pic of her in my signature! ^^


----------



## Sheando (Feb 25, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *November is the name of a month. I like unusual names for characters in video games. Feldspar is the name of a color, which is a tactic I often use for naming places or characters in video games. (Skobeloff, my Pokemon X protagonist, is my greatest success yet.)*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *Toss-up between Antonio and Vesta. Antonio's been my best buddy since WW. Vesta is just an adorable ball of fluff. *
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *CANBERRA oh goodness. My AC life has been cursed by annoying female koalas that just won't leave. Thank goodness she's ACTUALLY MOVING OUT after almost a year of gameplay. Hallelujah.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *Patty! She reminds me of Tipper, a villager I really enjoyed in WW, and I need a Peppy for my PWPs.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *Hahahaha no. I'm sorry. No.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *Uh. Me?*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *This is a part of the game I don't pay much attention to, to be honest. I don't have a favorite yet, though I do have a few of the songs playing in my house.*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *See above.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *Probably Uchi . . . and maybe a dog or a wolf? I like dogs.*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *I picked it up in 2007, when I was 12 years old and had just gotten my DS Lite. It had excellent review on Amazon and looked like something I might enjoy. And boy, was I ever addicted.*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *Little N, I think. Villagers really dropped the ball on that one.*
12: What is a random fact about your town? *I deeply regret building that hideous campsite. At least it will look nice in the winter.*
13: Do you time travel? *Sometimes, but only one day at a time. Like, I might play today and then feel I don't have much left to do, so I'd TT to tomorrow and play through that day as well. Or I'll TT backwards to the last day I played so I can leave the game for a few days without worrying about losing dreamies. But I don't skip through days for money or hybrids or anything like that.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *Oh man, I've seen some great ideas on here. I'm torn between ferrets and lizards, really.*
15: Favorite island tour? *I kinda like that one where you hit a lawn mower with a hammer. It's so amusingly pointless. Woohoo! Medals for mindless destruction! This is exactly the kind of skill a budding mayor needs to develop.*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *I don't play every day, but I play most days for about an hour.*
17: When is your character's birthday? *Same day as mine.*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *I really like red pansies.*
19: What town project is your favorite? *I want that giant black cube thing but Lionel won't recommend it to me. Sigh. Also the cafe is really fun.*
20: What town project do you hate the most? *See above regarding hatred of the campsite. Antonio moved in right next to it and now everything is ugly.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *The ability to demolish the campsite, probably. Honestly, I don't know. I always think I wish I had more control, but that would probably take away the fun of the game in the end.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *Uh.....virtual? Pixelated? I dunno, man. I like her, though.*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *BUILDING THE STUPID CAMPSITE.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *Fishing has always been my favorite money-making activity.*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *Not really. I'm pretty fine with all of them. Though I only had to go to one of Dr. Shrunk's comedy shows to say "never again."*
26: What furniture series do you like the most? *Alpine series*
27: What furniture series do you like the least? *I dunno. Maybe the Lovely series? Too bright for my tastes.*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *Sell Julian online for money, like half of you guys already do.*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *Sorry Isabelle, but you'd get stomped over in a heartbeat. I like you, though. Being nice is cool. Keep doing your thing.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *I like to imagine that it was one of the WW playable characters. I'm just a younger, hipper, superiorly 3-dimensional version of their intended ruler.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *It really does relax you. And I get so attached to my little villagers.*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *If you fail to pay enough attention to it it kind of punishes you. I'm glad that NL is better about that, not having villagers move away if you miss a single day of play. Also the fact that most villagers online sell for millions of bells and there's a whole villager hierarchy. Not judging or anything (I promise), I just feel like the free exchanges are cooler and more in the spirit of the game.*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *Antonio in WW. *sob**
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *I hated Monique's guts in Wild World. Also Alli's and Bill's and they took gosh-dang forever to move away, but no one could compare to Monique. I loathed her so much.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *I want someone online to offer me Patty so I can keep playing, because she's my last dreamie, and if someone I don't want moves in now, I'll have to move out a dreamie to get rid of them.*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Antonio. I have a soft spot (in-game and out of it) for animals with long, skinny noses. Always have.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Monique. ugh. Uncanny valley, right there.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *Wide blue eyes with eyelashes. Plain, straight, dark brown hair. I've never changed it, because I like the way it looks a lot. (And I have shoulder-length dark brown hair in real life.) I don't have a constant outfit, but sometimes I wear my cherry shirt and dark jeans with a flower in my hair. That's one of my favorites*


----------



## isebrilia (Feb 25, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*I named my mayor after myself and my town after the world in Fantasy Life! I was obsessed with Fantasy Life before I got my copy of ACNL!*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*My favorite current villager is Rosie or Flurry c: *
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Hazel irked me when she moved into my town, that unibrow... she is cute in some ways though, I guess I love/hate her. *
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Marshal or Merengue or Diana! I wish I could get them all (hopefully one day) but I am broke in igb. 
Marshal is literally so adorable. I love his appearance and his smug personality. *
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Probably one of the able sisters *
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Isabelle of course!*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*Bubblegum c:*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*I don't really listen to any K.K. Slider songs as I forget to visit the Club every Saturday.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*Probably a peppy cat!*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*I started playing Animal Crossing when it came out on the GameCube!*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Tiff/Tiffy/Love/Lovely *
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*It's a mess. *
13: Do you time travel?
*Yes, I time travel to refurbish sets/buy Gracie Grace sets if I get an order for them.*
*I also breed my flowers this way. When I'm not working on my shop, I still time travel as I finish my to-do list in AC after a hour or two. *
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Hmm.. I don't really know. *
15: Favorite island tour?
*The balloon ones or the one's where you wack that thing with a hammer lol (I forgot the name)*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*2-4 hours on weekdays, 8+ on weekends sometimes... oops*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*December 11th (my real birthday too)*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Carnations or roses*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*the fountain!*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*the cube*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*more storage for saving designs!*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*cute, shy, and dorky? I guess lol *
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*Not yet.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Bug hunting is pretty fun and relaxing on the Island. I haven't done it in awhile though. *
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Leif creeps me out but SLOTHS. *
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Princess, rococo, and the sweets set.*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*I don't really like the kiddie set.*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Upgrading my house even though it takes me like 5 years to pay the loan off as I forget. *
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*Who run the world? DOGS.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Tortimer.* 
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*I just love the open world and the interactions with the villagers. I love everything tbh. *
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*The lack of storage space/design space.*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Cookie.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Hazel lol but right now I have two anteaters from peoples voids... why*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*My dreamies to move in!*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*I can't narrow this down to one ;-; *
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*I don't really have one atm. *
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*Pink hair bow wig, white/pink striped shirt with a white (frilly I guess) skirt, blue contacts, heart shaped sunglasses, and ballet slippers! Lots of pink. *


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 25, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*Well, I decided pretty early that I wanted a pirate theme this game. And Stalfos from the Zelda-games are skeletons so I thought that'd go with the whole skull & crossbones and stuff.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Savannah and Gaston. <3 They've been my favorites since the Gamecube version.*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*That's a tough one. Either Molly, Peanut, Bella, Amelia or Lucky.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Agnes. I had her but decided to let her go and now I miss her. Plus, I don't have any Uchi/Tomboy villger at the moment.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*If I can't date Savannah then I'd probably date Isabelle. Or Gracie.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*I do. But my villagers sure use me to do their dirty work.*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*Hypno K.K.*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*Probably K.K. Ragtime or something silly like that.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*A cranky lion.*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*Many moons ago. Imported the US Animal Crossing for Gamecube when it still wasn't released here in Europe because how uniqe it looked. It was actually the N64 version that first got my attention.*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Mayor.*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*It's been around for over a year and a half.*
13: Do you time travel?
*No. My experiance from the original game was that it quickly got boring once I started jumping ahead.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Binturongs. Or Bearcats as they're also known as.*
15: Favorite island tour?
*Official Hide and Seek.*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*It used to be 5-6 hours, now it's probably just half an hour per day.*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*21st of August. Just like mine.*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Blue pansies are nice.*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*The street lights.*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*Maybe the oil drill-thingy? Yeah, I'll go with that.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*Spooky projects.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Old, Awesome and Pirate.*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*No, except maybe letting some villagers that were dear to me move out.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Bug hunting!*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*That Festivale-bird. Ugh...*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Most sets can be awesome if you use your creativity.*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Ranch. Always hated that one.*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Tom Nook is the kind of guy who would sell his nephews just to make a little money.*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*Yes. One day she will.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Someone unknown who got cold feet.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*All the love your villagers give you.*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*Voids, probably.*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Only because I let them.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*I don't think Rasher would win any beauty contests, but I love him dearly and plan on keeping him forever.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*Spring! And I got it!*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Savannah and Gaston. See answer 2.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Egbert! He's been my enemy since the first game. Me and my brother hated him.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*Blue droopy looking eyes, white hair and king's beard, blue custom made pirate vest, gray shorts, hero's boots and a pirates hat.*


----------



## CupcakeFrappe (Feb 25, 2015)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
The name is my name and my town name is Doubutsu named after Doubutsu no mori (animal forest) but instead its just animal which i feel like since its a town, its implied to be animal town.
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
Julian (smug unicorn)
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
Barold; he moved a while back but still sets me off when i see him in the city area.
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
Right now it would be Chief because I think he's the cutest cranky villager (which im looking for at the moment) but dreamy wise it would be felicity because i had her in y 1st town and she was adorable and sweet and she was a cat
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
KK slider- hes a DJ and can play acoustic guitar; how flipping cool. Plus I think him is his hipster glasses and hat is the cutest thing
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
Of course i'm the mayor but lets be honest; Isabelle does all the work.
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
I cant just pick one but my favorites right now in order are K.K Bossa, Spring blossoms, Stale cupcakes, and K.K Etude(?)
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
K.K D&B
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
I would be a cat and have a smug or lazy personality.
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
I started playing it in 2005 when my parents gave me Wild World for my birthday. After that game though I got Forest Life and then went on from there with my obsession
*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
It was amiga but now its chickpea- both "trends" started by Julian of course
*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
The entire lower half of my town is completely filled with flowers (I hate it so much)
*13: Do you time travel?*
I used to but not anymore. Id consider it though if I missed a holiday or a fish/ insect that may not be around till next year
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
Fish villagers. I was thinking something along the lines of chicken little and they would have a little fish bowl around their head- I just thought it would be super cute. I don't see why not since you can catch octopus and there's octopus villagers
*15: Favorite island tour?*
Either the fishing tour or hide and seek
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
40 minutes to an hour on average actively playing. Occasionally I just have it running in the background and or I play for 5 hours straight
*17: When is your character's birthday?*
April 27th (4/27)
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
Jacobs ladders, i like the plain white and green color scheme
*19: What town project is your favorite?*
The bus station
*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
The drill
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
More character/ town customization
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
Plucky, convivial, prosperous
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
occasionally i regret duping but I mainly regret trying to get my dreamies before any of my work projects because now I only have 3 left in my town
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
I enjoy all of them but I do enjoy fishing more.. I kind of like bug hunting though because you can physically see what your catching
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
Not really dislike anyone. I don't exactly enjoy Celest anymore since she doesn't have the constellations anymore; that's what made her her. Her names isn't very suiting anymore.
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
Minimalist
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
Balloon
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
I feel like hes changing slowly back to his old self so probably not much, maybe just start adding monthly mortgage requirements
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
She seems a bit too sweet and forgiving to be the mayor of the world... She would probably not let you build anything because its to close to the river that's 10 miles away.
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
Tortimers grandson Franklin (based on the Tumblr post)
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
The real life time and enviroment
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
how underrated it is. Its becoming a more popular franchise after new leaf but I feel it deserves more credit than given
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
Literally all the time; Merengue and Stitches both in the same week
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
Barrold
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
To earn all my badges
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Julian. Hes a smug and almost all smug villagers have a unique flare t them unlike most of the other choices. He's a unicorn so that's a plus, his color scheme is so magical to me and he is a poet when writing letters.
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Barrold (I really dislike him) and Pecan (i restarted my WW town a long time ago because of her; only grudge I've held in this game)
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*
light golden brown hair with a pony tail (straight across bangs) and a crown. Face wise i have the option A eyes (select A, A, A at start) and bandages above my nose and cheek. Wearing a sweater dress and brown Ugg like shoes- i forget the name.


----------



## pandaninjarawr (Feb 25, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
My character's name is my own name, and my town name is Cathay -- the name of China before China became China, because I was aiming to create an East Asian town.

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
Marshal

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
Charlise -- I swear she hates me too

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
Beau because I can make a lot of $$$ from her 

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
None

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
I don't get this question xD

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
Marine Song 2001

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
K. K. Milonga

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
I think I would be a smug or lazy panda...

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
I bought it because I was playing SSB4 and the villager is my favorite character!

11: What is your nickname in the game?
Dumpling and Senpai

12: What is a random fact about your town?
The only motivation for me making my town pretty is to impress my little sister, we play the game together and I wanna be the better one lol

13: Do you time travel?
Heck ya

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
Sugar Glider!!!

15: Favorite island tour?
Gardening and Dragonfly, free flowers and also easy 20 medals!

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
It used to be a lot, but it drastically went down after I got a lot of stuff, now I'm basically just fetching smaller stuff like furniture and hybrids.

17: When is your character's birthday?
3/28

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
Pink Carnations

19: What town project is your favorite?
Anything Zen except for the bench

20: What town project do you hate the most?
Oil Rig -- seriously why is it even there??

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
Oh dear there are so many things... more PWPs, no more random PWPs, choosing where to plot land for villagers, permanent villagers (or ask them to stay), more patterns, and tell Isabelle to check her sense of space!

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
Weird Awkward Creepy ()

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
Picking up this game in the first place--- it has consumed my life!!!!

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
Decorating the town and houses

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
I don't like Tom Nook, he charges me too much money 

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
Exotic

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
Balloon

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
Probably selling the mayorship lol

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
Yes and no. She'll be a great ruler but she wouldn't know how to place down anything.

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
Rover

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
The cuteness of it and the community, and the ease of being able to carry it around as well as having a very very easy learning curve.

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
So many darn restrictions! I'm surprised people can be creative with this game when it pretty much is stomping on you for creativity... Yeah there are patterns and such, but the restrictions outweigh the freedom of the game. The idea is right, the designs are great, but the way they carried it out is absolutely horrible!

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
Not yet!

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
Prince!! When he first turned around I got PTSD

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
To just finish the darn town and not have it consume my life anymore :'(

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Marshal! He's adorable and funny.

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Annalise because she built her home right on top of the center of where I would put everything.

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
Samurai armor + gas mask--- as a substitute until I get a red ogre mask


----------



## Kyu (Feb 25, 2015)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
My character is named after my actual name o: I named my town after a town from Tales of Symphonia.
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
Bunnie or Coco.
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
Genji.
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
Carmen! She was my BFF from my original five and I regret letting her go D:
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
If I had to choose, Digby. He's so cute in a raincoat.
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
Bunnies 
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
Stale Cupcakes
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
I don't know. I don't keep track of the names of the songs I don't like.
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
I'd be a normal rabbit.
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
I remember playing it when I was small on the gamecube.
*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
Kimmy
*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
Bunnies!? I don't know.
*13: Do you time travel?*
I used to when I wanted villagers to move out. I stopped TTing when I got all my dreamies.
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
If bears can have cubs, can rabbits have bunnies?
*15: Favorite island tour?*
Scavenger hunt.
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
1-3 hours...so maybe 2 average?
*17: When is your character's birthday?*
March 6
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
Does Jacob's ladder count? If not, maybe pansies.
*19: What town project is your favorite?*
Windmill.
*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
Drilling Rig.
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
On the morning a new villager is moving in, the mayor gets to reserve a spot for that villager, in a way similar to how you place your house or PWPs.
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
I-don't-know?
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
Letting Carmen go ):
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
Bug hunting.
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
Not really.
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
Alpine?
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
Green.
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
Trick people into signing contracts?
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
Probably.
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
Some turtle...
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
The customization!
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
New move ins can place their houses in the worst spots.
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
I'm not sure if Carmen counts since I let her move out.
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
Diva.
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
Carmen.
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Either Coco or Bunnie. They're both so sweet and Bunnie makes the cutest expressions.
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Merengue. She was the hardest villager to get to move out.
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..)*


----------



## mayorclara (Jul 20, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*Clara is my real name and I like the word Blossom so I just went with it.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Olivia.*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Velma. She's too honest and rude for me.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Julian. His furniture, his looks and the fact that he's a unicorn.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
**cough* Awkward *cough*... But I'd probrably pick Labelle.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Gyroids*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*It's a tie between K.K. Disco and K.K. Bossa*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*K.K. Dirge or K.K. Hypno. They scare me.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*I'd probrably be a peppy unicorn.*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*I am not sure.*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*I have no clue why but they call me Bubbles.*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*My bridge is disabled because of Bella.*
13: Do you time travel?
*Yes.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*A pegasus.*
15: Favorite island tour?
*Scavenger is it's name, right?*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*Idk, too much.*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*April 15th.*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Ouch, there are so many pretty ones, but probably pink carnations.*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*I LOVE the flower arch.*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*I don't really hate any of them.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*An Island bug off.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Sneaky, rude, but cute.*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*Letting Zucker move.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Bug hunting.*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*I don't like Redd. The reason is pretty obvious.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Regal, princess, mermaid, rococo and sweets.*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Balloon or sloppy.*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Kidnap my dreamies and take them as hostage.*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*Probrably.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Katrina.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*Everything.*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*Nothing.*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Yup. Zucker.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Diva.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*For Julian, Fauna, Zucker and Ruby to move in.*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Julian. He's my adorable little unicorn.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Velma. She's rude!*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*Purple bob hair, purple dress, purple pumps and a purple violet in my hair.*


----------



## Taj (Jul 20, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?  
*I dunno, I was 13 when the game came outy and named my town Fortress*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*STITCHES*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*I have all of my dreamies, but imo Lucky gets outclassed by Biskit*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*I always thought Filbert was cool cuz we share birthdays*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Maybe Saharah. "I tell racoon guy to shut up!" Classic*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Huh?*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*This is tough. Space KK, KK Bossa, or Spring Blossoms. Or Lucky KK!*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*KK Moody*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*Lazy. Uh huh huh huh!*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*2 months after release of Wild World*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Neester*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*I've had all 3 octopi at once.*
13: Do you time travel?
*Only when needed*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Hmmmm... I would say the Turtle, I know Tortimer and the Kappn clan but an actual villager*
15: Favorite island tour?
*The hide and seek one is awesome! Except the pitfalls*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*In summer, 7 hours. In school, 2 hours*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*June 3rd*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Jacobs Ladders*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*Cube Sculpture is always my favorite*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*I don't know why everybody likes the wisteria trellis. It's just OK*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*More space for more villagers*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Weird,Odd,Weird*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*Letting Elmer move. I shouldve kept him instead of Lucky*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*None of the above*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Sahrah's lashes creep me out*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Astro. FUTURE SON!*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Hmmm not a fan of the Polka Dot*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Kill Octavain*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*No*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Tom Nook*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*It's versatility*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*Diva*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Elmer, Rosie and Pietro*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Charlise*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*More villager space!*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Stitches, because kawaii teddy bear*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Diva because she is the child of Satan and Tom Nook*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..)
*Black Hair, Soccer style*

I really hope somebody had the same answer as me for number 30 and 32!


----------



## Silica_Meowmeow (Jul 20, 2015)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?* Character I used my own name, town came from that my friend's town is called Soleil and we wanted to have matching contrast.
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?* Poppy.
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?* Sheldon. 
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?* Beau. He's just so cute. >w<
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?* None. Not interested in dating. 
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?* I do.
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?* Bubblegum K.K.
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?* Not sure. Haven't heard enough of them to know.
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?* Uchi or Normal, probably a cat.
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?* June 16th, 2015. My friend played it and I happened to see it was on sale for E3, so I bought it.
*11: What is your nickname in the game?* Belle A. 
*12: What is a random fact about your town?* Pashmina and Kidd are dating. 
*13: Do you time travel?* Not in my main town.
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?* FOX FOX FOX FOX FOX
*15: Favorite island tour?* HAMMER TOUR! 
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?* Probably about an hour or so.
*17: When is your character's birthday?* 7/12
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?* Lilies.
*19: What town project is your favorite?* Any kind of bench.
*20: What town project do you hate the most?* RESET CENTER. Resetti scares me ;-;
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?* Fox villagers.
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?* Random cosplaying mayor
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?* Accidentally convincing Willow and Poppy to move in on the same day. I miss Willow so much and she never even made it to town. ;-;
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?* Bug Hunting.
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.* Tom Nook. 
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?* Unsure.
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?* Unsure.
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?* Anything
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?* I think she could.
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?* Not a clue. 
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?* Spending time with my villagers, planting flowers, doing fun things with friends. 
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?* Tanning, Tom Nook, and Resetti.
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?* Nope. I always stop them in time. 
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?* Sheldon. Thankfully Lune has never been cursed to suffer some of the ugliest villagers of all time.
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?* Beau.
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?* Probably Lolly. She's so gosh darn cute and I love her personality. Can't wait to get her into Lune after she leaves my friend's town.
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?* Sheldon for moving in on my path and taking up my last open spot by coming in from someone else's void. I was trying to get Willow at the time, and I don't like Jocks.. .-.
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):* Currently? QR code Fi dress, Fi Mask, black leggings, black pumps. I'm trying to protect my character from getting a tan while having some fun with dressing up as one of my favorite of Link's companions.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 20, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? 
My mayor is named after myself and my town is named after my favorite Pokemon town (except I misspelled it x.x) and also because I love the green gem called Olivine.
2: Who is your favorite current villager? 
Bluebear and Wolfgang (can't say one without the other)
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? 
Joey or Pecan, although do I like them both, they would be my _least_ favorite
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? 
Wolfgang! He's my #1 favourite tied with Bluebear, but due to a TT accident, I had to let him go. I'm cycling to get him back.
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? 
KK Slider
6: Who or what truly runs your town? 
Isabelle. My mayor just kinda hangs around.
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? 
KK Synth
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
Idk... maybe KK Bazaar? I don't really have a least favourite
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? 
I would probably be a normal cub or koala
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? 
Little over a year ago, I picked it up at my local game store because it was on special (best decision ever!)
11: What is your nickname in the game? 
Blossoms.
12: What is a random fact about your town? 
Whitney and Chief are secretly dating.
13: Do you time travel? 
I do, but I try not to.
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? 
Hedgehogs or turtles (even though there are already special characters of those species, it would be cool to be able to have some live in your town.)
15: Favorite island tour?
Hide-and-seek
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
I can play it hour after hour when I'm really into it, but I also have huge periods of time where I don't play at all.
17: When is your character's birthday?
11th of April (I share my birthday with Punchy!)
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
Violet or jacob's ladder (can't choose!)
19: What town project is your favorite?
The zen clock
20: What town project do you hate the most?
The drilling rig
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
More species/villagers (definitely more cute uchi's)! Maybe more PWP's.
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
Quiet. Friendly. Artsy.
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
I placed my mayor's house really close to the river (there are only two spaces in front), but later on I didn't really regret it anymore since I realised I live right on a river in real life as well!
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? 
Bug hunting!
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
Ummmm... No, not really.
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
Modern wood.
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
Balloon.
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
Anything! Huehue...
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
If she had someone to guide her. Like me!
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
Maybe Rover?
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
That it is very satisfying to play and relieves a lot of my stress. I am quite a perfectionist so I get easily stressed out by things in real life. When I play animal crossing, it feels like I'm on a break and I am in control.
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
Your favourite villagers can unexpectedly move out. ;^;
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
Yes. (Wolfgang, as I have stated earlier)
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? 
I guess Olaf, although he's not too bad.
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
My Wolfgang back! ;^;
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Wolfgang and Bluebear (can't pick!). Wolfgang, because he's this super tough and cool guy on the outside but actually really sweet and caring on the inside. Bluebear, because she makes you feel so loved and makes me happy with her peppiness! uwu
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
I don't really have one... Jambette, I guess? Probably because she looks scary.
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
Green eyes, brown hair, overall dress (custom-made), leaf umbrella, sometimes wearing a straw hat or a flower in hair


----------



## Akimari (Jul 20, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*My character is Aki, named off my internet alias Akimari. Town is named Collet, which is an item in my favorite show, Yes! Precure 5*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Poppy! She's such a tiny and cute little fuzzy sweetie*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Chief, but I'm just holding him anyways.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Mira! I had her in my old town and I miss her like crazy.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*No.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Isabelle does because seriously what can I even do as mayor*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*Stale Cupcakes because I'm a boring loser*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*Don't have one.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*A smug elephant Uhh, probably a lazy cat. Sounds about right.*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*Started in March of this year. I was in GameStop with my brother and I needed to choose a game and I just chose this on a whim.*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Muffin and dearie <3*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*It sucks*
13: Do you time travel?
*We Homura now*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*BABY KITTENS*
15: Favorite island tour?
*Bug hunting tours. Hella easy.*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*Too much.*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*Same as mine, October 27th.*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Pink cosmos are so pretty.*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*I love the flower arch and flower clock!*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*The drilling rig is stupid.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*GIVE ME MORE LEISURE IN PLACING PWP'S DEAR GOD SHUT UP ISABELLE.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Blue, cute, hella*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*I accidentally lost Cole in a TT so I used the RAM editor to bring him back but it just wasn't the same, so now I'm letting him go. RIP Cole.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Bug hunting is the easiest so that one.*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Lyle. I dunno, he just annoys me.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*The Sweets and Lovely series are fab.*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Don't really have a least favorite. Guess the lame color-coded ones would count though.*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Prostitution.*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*She already rules my entire town of course she could*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*ISABELLE OBVIOUSLY SERIOUSLY*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*The fact that you can do things at your own pace and there's no huge end-goal*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*Some of the silly restrictions with PWP's and the inability to decide where villagers go without plot resetting*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*COLE*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Baabara. Ew.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*Actually get my town to look nice*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*I LOVE POPPY SHE'S SO TINY AND SWEET AND CUTE*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Baabara cuz she keeps showing up in my towns*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*Has the default face, the one that villager has for reference. Wearing a bubble tank and a pep-squad skirt, blue stripe tights, blue pumps, and a blue ribbon. Blue hair as well. It's the hairstyle with the little bangs that's like, completely down. Idk how to describe it*


----------



## sock (Jul 20, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
I named my character Beth, because that's my real name, and my town Appleby, because it sounds pretty ^-^
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
Fauna
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
Nana
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
Beau. I miss him.
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
Hmm...Blathers. Haha.
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
Fauna
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
Bubblegum!
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
Idk actually :L
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
A normal deer, I think
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
June 13th, 2013
11: What is your nickname in the game?
Beth!
12: What is a random fact about your town?
I made the paths myself!
13: Do you time travel?
Yes.
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
Guinea pigs!
15: Favorite island tour?
Hide-n-seek.
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
1 hour?
17: When is your character's birthday?
15/10
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
Purple tulips
19: What town project is your favorite?
The picnic blanket. Or windmill
20: What town project do you hate the most?
Hard one. The city station? 
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
More PWP's
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
Always trying kindness
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
Time traveled too much. 
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
Fishing
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
Nope
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
Sweets
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
Robo
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
Anything
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
Depends which world 
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
Hmm...I always imagine someone like Fauna
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
Freedom
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
Nothing
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
Fauna *cries*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
Uh that frog with big lips
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
To get all the villager pictures
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Fauna. I got her as a starter!
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
The frog with big lips haha
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..)
Pink hair, bow wig, maid dress


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
My signature is the answer
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
Im between Mira,Knox and Pekoe
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
Ozzie and Velma
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
Poncho,hes my dreamie and had been in all my 3 towns before,and i want him in my town
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
Mabel
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
Me and Isabelle,duh
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
K.K Condor
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
I really dont know!
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
Cat and Lazy,perfect combination
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
I started playing AC since 2003,when i was 5,days before christmas,i saw a commercial of ACG!It was this:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EVeHRhRdaU
11: What is your nickname in the game?
Mr. S
12: What is a random fact about your town?
All of it is inspired of the MLG parodies and snoop dogg
13: Do you time travel?
Yes
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
Foxes and Hedgehogs
15: Favorite island tour?
Balloons tour
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
Between 45 min and 1 hour
17: When is your character's birthday?
March 6,same as me
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
Roses and Pansies
19: What town project is your favorite?
The zen projects
20: What town project do you hate the most?
Drilling Rig
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
The ability to choose where a villager can put his house
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
Lazy,MLG,and very talkative
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
do the 16-villager-cycle
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
Bug hunting
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
Nope
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
Gracie,Modern and sleek series
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
Exotic series
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
Nothing,Nook is a Pimp Daddy
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
Only if she does it with meh (#JetixXIsabelle)
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
The iluminati rebellion
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
All the game
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
Debts...
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
Blaire...I miss u T_T
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
Velma and ozzie
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
Get bells for PWP's
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Mira and Knox,they request alot of PWP's
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Velma and ozzie,i explain it in the question 34
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..)
Haves messy black hair,with a NTDO cap,a king jersey,a black mask on it,and pink shoes


----------



## shannenenen (Jul 20, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
My mayor is named Shannen, after myself, and the town is called Auburn because it's going to be an autumn themed town once it's finished.
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
Freya c:
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
This is hard because I have all of my dreamies now, but probably Peanut or Poncho. Not a fan of peppies and jocks but they're my personality fillers.
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
If I could have an 11th dreamie move in, it would definitely be Aurora.
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
Digby c:
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
Isabelle is basically the mayor, she does all the work and just lets me think that I'm important.
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
Haven't heard enough to know.
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
Haven't heard enough to know.
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
I'd be a snooty or normal cat.
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
I first played my older sister's copy of Wild World when I was seven. Fell in love with the game and I've had every version since. 
11: What is your nickname in the game?
I don't have one yet but I'm going to make it be Shan once they like me enough to ask me what I'd like to be called.
12: What is a random fact about your town?
I have all of my dreamies but I don't even have the convenience store or the museum second floor.
13: Do you time travel?
Yep, more than I should. I'm going to stop in my main town now that I have all of my dream villagers, don't want them moving out on me.
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
A new kind of dog, maybe one with pointy ears 
15: Favorite island tour?
The labyrinth tour and the hide and seek tour  
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
At least four hours lmao
17: When is your character's birthday?
January 27th, my own birthday c:
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
Tulips!
19: What town project is your favorite?
The wisteria trellis, it probably won't be in my town though :/
20: What town project do you hate the most?
All of the illuminated projects.
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
More freedom in placing buildings and PWPs!
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
Just like me. 
23: Have you ever done something you are ashamed of or regret in this game?
Not really. The worst thing I've really done is really, really hate a villager.
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
Bug hunting!
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
I'm not a huge fan of Dr. Shrunk and I'm not really sure why. I usually like dumb jokes but his rub me the wrong way.
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
The Gracie, regal, and cabana series
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
The kiddie set.
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
Nothing. He makes me and his nephews do his dirty work.
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
She rules my town but she couldn't rule the world, I don't think she has what it takes
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
Isabelle. Or maybe Tom Nook 
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
I love how it's so relaxed, where my biggest responsibilities are to keep my town beautiful and my villagers happy.
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
The PWP and building placement restrictions :c
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
Henry moved out of my old town due to a TT accident. It was a major factor in me resetting my town.
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
I've had Renee in nearly every town I've had. I reaaaally don't like her.
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
T&T Emporium! Too bad I'm only at the convenience store level right now. :/
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Aurora! She was my best friend in Wild World, and we share the same birthday!
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Rocket and Genji are my least favorites because they anchored themselves in my town on top of my paths and refused to leave.
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..)
Long, light brown hair, blue eyes, face type #1. Usually wearing the floppy hat to keep away a tan and a cute little dress. Right now it's the overall dress.


----------



## natakazam (Jul 20, 2015)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
my character is just my name, my town name is a joke - a misspelling i saw of "virbank," the city from pokemon, and i thought it was funny.
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
pietro!
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
i don't have one, i have all my dreamies.
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
i have all my dreamies.
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
i'm not a got dang furry
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
my flowers
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
kk bossa
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
kk country
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
probably normal? 
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
my friend got me into it when city folk came out.
*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
it changes, but rn i think it's belle n.
12: What is a random fact about your town?
i hate my map but i was too far in to restart it so i made it work
*13: Do you time travel?*
all day, every day
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
raccoon maybe?
*15: Favorite island tour?*
probably the hammer thing
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
it depends, probably like a half hour 
*17: When is your character's birthday?*
my birthday, july 29
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
either pink lilies or blue pansies
*19: What town project is your favorite?*
probably the flower arch
*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
i dunno
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
more buildings to add to your town
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
i dont know about this one, i just made her look like me but with a crown.
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
keeping my ugly map, putting my house by a ledge
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
i guess fishing
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
phineas, he just looks dumb
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
rococo or gorgeous 
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
ranch
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
probably sell timmy and tommy to the slave trade
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
definitely not
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
i dont know what this means
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
everything
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
the fact that i am roped into it
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
both pietro and rosie, but i cycled enough villagers and got them back.
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
rhonda
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
finish my town
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
pietro because he's hilarious, also beardo
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
probably elise, she's fug
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*
blue polka dot dress, light blonde hair, crown, yellow boots


----------



## drizzy (Jul 20, 2015)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?* my character has my name, and my town is called midnight bc of the song midnight city by m83 hahaha
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?* tom <3
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?* i can't stand lionel he's so annoying and ugly and flirts with my character all the time GET OUT
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?* lolly 
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?* k.k. slider or digby ahhh
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?* isabelle, that sweet lil angel uwu
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?* not sure
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?* not sure
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?* probably a peppy or snooty cat lol
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?* i started playing animal crossing when i was really young on gamecube lol i don't know why i think my mom just bought it for me so i made a town and fell in love!
*11: What is your nickname in the game?* mega-l and pop star :~)
*12: What is a random fact about your town?* i still don't have a path down hahaha i had one all laid out and hated it so i took it all up which took forever i'm just too lazy to start over now
*13: Do you time travel?* very rarely! just when i desperately need to get a villager out (COUGH COUGH PECAN I HATE U)
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?* like... a meerkat or somethin adorable idk
*15: Favorite island tour?* hide and seek or any bug-related tours !!
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?* ehhh 1-3 hours maybe just depends
*17: When is your character's birthday?* april 13 :~)
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?* the jacob's ladder ones !!
*19: What town project is your favorite?* i absolutely love the flower clock 
*20: What town project do you hate the most?* the signs lol
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?* in-game voice chat w your friends!!!!!!!
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?* adorable lil mayor :~) hahahahaa
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?* nah not yet ha
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?* bug hunting!
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.* i rly dislike tom nook hes just annoying im sorry
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?* mermaid ofc!
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?* not sure ~
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?* unmentionable things
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?* maybe but she seems a bit too nervous for that haha
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?* im just gonna say digby bc i love him lol
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?* talking to my favorite villagers, bug hunting on the island, doing tours with friends !!
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?* i just wish the conversations u have with ur villagers were more like.... diverse. having the same conversations get boring :~(
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?* bones in city folk </3
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?* FREAKING LIONEL OR MOOSE JESUS
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?* i want the rest of the freaking mermaid collection or my dreamie villagers
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?* tom bc he's the love of my life i love crankies i love love love love love them
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?* i really hate pecan and lionel and gwen
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):* light brown hair w bangs, (custom) red plaid dress w jean jacket, blue eyes, long white socks, red rose in mouth, black lil shoes uwu


----------



## ieRWaZz (Jul 20, 2015)

Ohh well okayy 

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*I didn't came up with a name and asked my boyfriend. He answered Fendar (the brand of my guitar). I misunderstood him and answered Rover with Fendar. I like Fendar better tho. Short and catchy *
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Roald and Rosie*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*None, I love all my villagers!*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Teddy, spend so many good times with him on Animal Crossing Wild World*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*K.K. Slider! HE'S FREAKIN HOT! lol*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Me, I'm the mayor after all *
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*Rocking K.K.*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*I heard a lot of boring songs but don't know the names*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*Probably a mix between peppy and lazy*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*In 2008 I downloaded (I'm a pirate!) some random games on my R4 card. When I found out how much I liked Animal Crossing Wild World, I bought it *
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*I have 3 names now. I, brainiac and june bug.*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*I didn't let any villager move out yet. And maybe I never will. I tell them not to go when I see them in boxes. I'm such a *****. Lol*
13: Do you time travel?
*No*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*No idea*
15: Favorite island tour?
*Ore and all the bug tours*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*Now I have summer holidays and on the days I have nothing better to do, I play the whole day*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*December 10th*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*The orange pansies, I think. Or the pink lillies. Depends on the path and the place where it's planted.*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*The flower arch, don't have it yet tho*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*All the projects jocks asking for*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*Placing patterns in front of houses. The possibility that objects can be placed on patterns. And maybe some options to decorate the beach.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Pretty, friendly and helpful*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*No*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Bug hunting*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Resetti, I hate him*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Classic and rococo*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Most of the non realistic furniture*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*What he wouldn't?*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*I bet, she's a super woman. She stays up 24/7, knows everything about the village, etc. Tho she can't even get herself a seashell.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*My boyfriend*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*Landscaping *
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*The possibility that other people can steal *
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Not in New Leaf *
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*None, I think*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*Finishing my town the way I like it *
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Teddy, had him from the beginning on Animal Crossing Wild World and just had so many fun with him. He always made me smile.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Don't know  None, I think*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*Brown eyes, dark blond hair, a little tanned. Right now I'm wearing zebra top, jeans, black pumps and the black floppy hat. And sunglasses when it's sunny *


----------



## twisty (Jul 20, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
My mayor's name is just my name IRL, and I named my town after one of my favorite actresses, Gina Torres!

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
Oh god, well today I'm very excited about Zucker. He's just so cute?? And when he has the starry eyed expression like _oh my god_.

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
Today I sent Walt a letter saying, "I heard fried kangaroo is a delicacy in Australia." I think that sums it all up.

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
Papi the horse is the cutest horse ever, and I'd love him as a random move-in since I rarely see him on the Villager Trading forum or Tumblr!

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
...I do not date animals. (but KK Slider is the bomb)

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
The Mafia. No, really, all my villagers call me Boss. (or Wine Mom)

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
Bubblegum KK!

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
Maybe KK Salsa?

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
An Uchi cat B)

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
I started playing AC in 2005! I was out shopping with my dad on New Year's Eve, and saw ACGC on sale at Target. I thought it looked amazing and convinced him to buy it for me for Christmas, and, well, here we are!

11: What is your nickname in the game?
Boss and Wine Mom. B)

12: What is a random fact about your town?
My villagers always gather around the fountain!

13: Do you time travel?
Only when moving out a villager!

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
Otter!

15: Favorite island tour?
The one with the fossils

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
Half and hour to two hours!

17: When is your character's birthday?
July 22nd!

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
White roses

19: What town project is your favorite?
bus stop

20: What town project do you hate the most?
The video screen

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
Playing games like Duck Duck Goose or tag with your villagers! Ooo, or even capture the flag? And maybe some more random events ala Harvest Moon or Rune Factory

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
Helpful, Disorganized, Salty

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
I pushed around Walt until he got angry, then felt like crap for the rest of the day.

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
Fishing!

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
I'm not a big fan of Shrunk's face.

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
Princess or Rococo!

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
Playroom!

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
Take on Brewster in a wrestling match.

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
No, but she could totally be the world dominator's secretary.

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
Mayor Dewey's grandpa, but his boat got blown off course and washed up on Beach City.

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
I love making my villagers happy, and the little conversations they have with each other! I also love the online aspect/economy, it's very fascinating.

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
Two words: SEA BASS.

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
RIP Lobo, may I someday cycle out sixteen villagers so you can return.

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
Walt is a disgrace to kangaroos.

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
For my villagers to ping me with the PWPs I want for my town! Also, the ability to move my house. ;w; (I chose a very dumb location along the river)

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
I really love Kiki! I've had her in every game since ACGC and we've always been best friends. ;w;

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
I'm not really sure. ^^" Depends on who I want to move out right now, though Tammi the monkey definitely irritates me.

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
She has brown hair, a black and white polkadot top with a tan pleated skirt, saddle shoes, and lace socks!


Spoiler: Here's a doodle of her hehe


----------



## Mizuriri (Jul 20, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*Aoi is really just one of the names I use online, and.. well yeah. Cafe is just cute and suppose to match with my friend's town name lol.
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Beau.
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*.... Fang I guess, I dunno
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Genji. I ship him so hard with Carmen it almost hurts. and he's just rlly cute agdashf
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Digby. LOL
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*me.
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*I Love You
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*kk samba
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*Deer or Penguin, Snooty.
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*Late October last year, bae got me into it ♥
*11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Ollie, Mimika, Princess
*12: What is a random fact about your town?
*It's dull.
*13: Do you time travel?
*Yeah.
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Hedgehogs owo as villagers right-
*15: Favorite island tour?
*Hide n Seek~
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*Uh... 1-4 hours?
*17: When is your character's birthday?
*October 26.
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*White Carnations
*19: What town project is your favorite?
*Flower Arch, Picnic, and Log bench.
*20: What town project do you hate the most?
*all the smug ones lol-
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*I'm not sure really.. I know I have some, but it's not popping up.
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Adorable, qr codes galore, awkward
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*..I don't think so?
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Bug hunting.
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Uhh...
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Princess.
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Polka Dots
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*sell souls of innocents- //coughs what
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*I would let her rule my world.
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*//shrugs
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*the cute interactions between villagers lol ouo
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*... //shrugs. again, it's not popping up
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*G E N J I
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Rodney.
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*the perf map--
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Carmen. she's so adorable what the heck. her colours and just. "nougat"
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*rodney bc he made me lose genji smh
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*Mikaela Hyakuya LOL just clothes/hair. but without that getup, usually light blue eyes, pink hair.*


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 20, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?  Mayors name is Kelsi, which is my name. Town is Seoul because i'd love to visit Seoul Korea one day.

2: Who is your favorite current villager?  Molly!

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?  Flo..  She should be moving tomorrow though.

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?  Hmmm, maybe Fauna?

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?  Maybe Phineas if the lost a few pounds? 

6: Who or what truly runs your town?  I don't quite understand this question but what brings home the bells is Island beetles.

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?  K.K Bubble gum or stale cupcakes.

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?  Don't have one?

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?  Oh defiantly a cat villager that's peppy.

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?  I started playing WW because my friend was playing it and it looked fun. I bought New leaf because WW was just so fun I needed more.

11: What is your nickname in the game?  Hun.

12: What is a random fact about your town?  Its a mess right now.

13: Do you time travel?  Nope.

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?  Maybe a black fly named Monty that's always sarcastic and a flirt?  lol

15: Favorite island tour? The huge dragonfly one, and the Ore ones.

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?  Oh gosh, at least everyday 2-3 hours. 

17: When is your character's birthday?  September 25th!

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?  The hybrid pink lilies.

19: What town project is your favorite?  The lighthouse or bus stop.

20: What town project do you hate the most? Zen bell and street sign.

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?  More multiplayer stuff.

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?  Cute, diva, peppy.

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?  I kind of regret restarting my game, but then I don't.

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? Fishing!

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.  I don't really like Joan shes looks like a sea hag.

26: What furniture series do you like the most?  Rococo.

27: What furniture series do you like the least?  Robo.

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?  Oh you know.  

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?  Yes, shes way cute enough.

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?  Isabelle!

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?  The more customization and being mayor, but mostly the fun life simulation.

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? Villagers plopping their houses in the most inconvenient spots. 

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?  Nope.

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?  Diva or frogbert.

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?  The kitchen island thing from the island.

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?  Molly! Just because she looks like a real duck, I love the realistic-ness and bonus shes super cute.

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Frogbert or Hazel because they are ugly.

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):  My girl has the AAA face. With the tiara wig, dollhouse dress, white socks, black pumps, and the bandage item. She loves to carry around her lacy umbrella.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 20, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*Because I'm unoriginal and was bored *

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Ava*

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Don't really have one*

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Fauna, I love fawns and baby deers and shes too cute*

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Copper, hehe*

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*I do, I'm the mayor!*

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*K.K. Sonata*

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*K.K. Dirge scares me*

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*Probably snooty and either a deer or sheep*

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*I started playing the GC version when it came out because my older brother got it*

11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Honeybun, Lil M, Cupcake*

12: What is a random fact about your town?
*Pear is the town fruit (couldnt think of anything else>.>)*

13: Do you time travel?
*If I'm trying to speed up PWP production or TT a villager out, yes. Otherwise, playing day to day, no*

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Maybe fish? That would be interesting, lol*

15: Favorite island tour?
*Scavenger and hide and seek*

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*Some days only shortly to do chores (so less than 30 min) some days, for hours*

17: When is your character's birthday?
*Nov. 5 (my RL cat Mitzi's bday  )*

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Cosmo*

19: What town project is your favorite?
*Illuminated tree and heart*

20: What town project do you hate the most?
*Not a fan of the drilling rig or zen PWPs*

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*Oh boy.. I could go on forever with this one. Definitely different types of PWPs and maybe even holiday specific town decorations (like you can decorate your house for Halloween or something)*

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Mayor, cute, awesome*

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*All the TT-ing. I try not to sometimes but its habit*

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Diving*

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Lyle..but thats self explanatory*

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Mermaid*

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Don't really have one*

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Sell his body*

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*She's too shy and cute, she'd need to grow a backbone, lol*

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Rover*

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*Um everything?*

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*Certain things like PWP and house placement being finicky*

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Yes *

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Tex, Sheldon*

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*To finish my house and have it decorated to perfection of how I want. Also, to get dang blue roses finally!!*

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Mitzi, purely because I've liked her ever since the GC version and named my RL cat (aka my soulmate) after her*

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Don't have one*

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):


This was fun, thanks for posting!!!


----------



## mintellect (Jul 20, 2015)

This is old, but I don't care!

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *Well, my name IS Diana in real life...
When I first envisioned the town, I was thinking of something based of the sky and stars and stuff, that's where Heaven came from. In the end Heaven turned out to just be a colorful pretty paradise, and I think the name still fits a bit...*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *Marshal!!*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*Probably Chester... I like his personality though.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*Diana! She's the dreamie I want the most that I don't have, because she's so pretty and we have the same name!*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*Eh, no one.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?*Me, duh.*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*Stale Cupcakes! So beautiful!*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*Aw, I don't really want to say I dislike any of his songs...*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*A peppy cat!*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*New Leaf was my first game, got it for Christmas 2013. I thought it looked cool, so I put it on my wish list.*
11: What is your nickname in the game?*Princess.*
12: What is a random fact about your town?*It was founded in November. (The one I got for Christmas was a different town)*
13: Do you time travel?*Yes, but not excessively.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*Umm. Not really a new species but long haired cats? It'd be so cute to have lil cat puffballs walking around town*
15: Favorite island tour?*Gardening or hide and seek*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*...I don't even know... Let's just say I try to play it every second I can. *
17: When is your character's birthday?*September 29th, like in real life.*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*Pink lilies maybe? They're all so pretty it's hard to choose.*
19: What town project is your favorite?*Flower arch and illuminated heart.*
20: What town project do you hate the most?*Drilling rig, probably.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*Choosing where villagers live, duhhh...*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*Girly, pink, sweet.*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*Adding people on Club Tortimer...*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*Fishin', probably.*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*I dunno, Isabelle can be pretty annoying with PWPs and stuff, but she is super cute so I'll let her slide.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?*Princess, probably.*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?*i dunno.*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*Child abuse*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*No*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*Isabelle*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*I dunno, so much to chooooose from*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*NOT CHOOSING WHERE VILLAGER LIVE
Also villager limit, PWP restrictions (no rotate, 30 max, and 2 space restriction), and some gardening limits (only twelve bushes in a line, really Nintendo?)*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*No one I absolutely loved.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*Coach most likely*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*For Cookie to put her house in a nice location for me*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*MARSHALLLLL because he's so cute and we share a birthday*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*Klaus, or maybe Tabby, so ugly, what were they thinking...*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*AAA face with blue eyes, light blonde hair either free with a side bang or high pony with straight bangs, crown, Princess Peach dress or some sort of girly pink dress, white stockings, ballet slippers, Peach Parasol*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cottonball said:


> 1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?  Mayors name is Kelsi, which is my name. Town is Seoul because i'd love to visit Seoul Korea one day.
> 
> 2: Who is your favorite current villager?  Molly!
> 
> ...



I have a kitchen island I don't need would you like it?


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jul 20, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?:
Well my main town is named after the starting area of FFVIII, Balamb, and I named my mayor Aeryn because I think it's pretty and I use it as the name of the main character in one of my novels.
2: Who is your favorite current villager?:
I can't have just one, but I adore Cole, Ruby, Flurry and Stitches.
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?: Diva, Katt, Pietro because he's a clown and clowns scare the bejebus outta me.
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?:
Right now? Gaston because I need a cranky bunny in my all-bunny town.
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?:
I dunno...K.K. Slider maybe? He could serenade me every night.
6: Who or what truly runs your town?:
I do, duh!
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?:
Um...Bubblegum K.K.
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
No idea...
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
Hmm...uchi hamster...or normal rabbit.
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
I first played Wild World when I was in my twenties and it seemed like a cute little game because I love animals and I had just before got into The Sims.
11: What is your nickname in the game?
Shmoopy, Super A, genius...
12: What is a random fact about your town?
I made a "date spot", complete with mood lighting and a picnic blanket. 
13: Do you time travel?
Not always, but I will if I'm trying to get a villager out.
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
Hedgehog or maybe chinchilla.
15: Favorite island tour?
The hammer tour; it's a good way to blow off some stress.
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
It varies...some days barely an hour and sometimes all day.
17: When is your character's birthday?
April 3rd.
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
Lilies.
19: What town project is your favorite?
It's hard to say because I usually combine multiple PWPs to make an area...like illuminated hearts and the picnic blanket, or the hammock, water pump and log bench for a campsite.
20: What town project do you hate the most?
The perma-projects. All of them.
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
The ability to choose where to plot villager homes, instead of having to plot reset constantly.
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
Friendly. Helpful. Perfectionist.
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
Nope.
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
Diving is probably the most fun.
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
Isabelle. Stop telling me where I can't build things; I'm the mayor, not you! 
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
The card series is pretty fun.
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
The green series...too country-esque for my taste.
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
That dude would club a baby seal to make a better deal.
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
She can try...
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
Tortimer's nephew is my personal theory.
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
I love that I can (mostly) make the town how I want it.
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
Isabelle telling me I can't place a PWP in a space where there is NOTHING AROUND.
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
Yeah...Ozzie. And Sprinkle.
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
Quillson and Rodney. Mostly Quillson.
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
For Gaston to move in...and Diva to GTFO. 
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Ruby, because she reminds me of my bunny who passed away last year and she's basically the queen of your all-bunny town.
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Quillson. I had this S.O.B. move into TWO of my towns and it took me forever to get him out.
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): Brown hair, flashy hairpin, ballet outfit and ballet slippers on currently.


----------



## applecarts (Jul 20, 2015)

More information than anyone on a forum has ever wanted or will ever want to know about me


Spoiler



1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?* Beks is an irl nickname of mine; my town is named Beantown in honor of my cat Bean.
*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *Rooney!
*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *Tammy
*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *Katt, because she is my #1 fave villager*

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *Celeste
*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *me*

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *K.K. Parade*

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?* N/A*

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *uchi cat*

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *as a kid (my memory won't allow me to get much specific than that); to have fun*

11: What is your nickname in the game?* in order given: B-Honey (no longer in use), amiga, chickpea, Super B, B-Star (if I remember correctly. got that one just today)
*
12: What is a random fact about your town? *It's only about 1/3 landscaped/planned out*

13: Do you time travel? *No; I like having the game match up with real life.*

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *robot (thinking along the lines of Magician's Quest; the characters in there can be personified objects, mythical beings, animals, etc.) -- no wait scratch that because then it wouldn't be "animal crossing" hmmm uhh axolotls has my vote. I need 
a cuter version of Dr. Shrunk*

15: Favorite island tour? *Elite Scavenger Tour (best medal-maker)*

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *A couple probably maybe*

17: When is your character's birthday? *mid-July*

18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *as actual flowers: white lilies and white tulips; best inventory thumbnails: carnations, hands down*

19: What town project is your favorite? *that I have unlocked: the zen bell*

20: What town project do you hate the most? *that I have unlocked: the illuminated heart*

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?* more in-depth friendship mechanics with villagers (kind of like there is in The Sims, I guess) and more variety between each villager in the same personality. Also I wish the same for friendship levels with special characters as well as villagers. Also also I want to see Katie reunited with her mom *

22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *Aye dios m?o*

23: Have you ever done something you are ashamed of or regret in this game? *Sent Papi a dawn tee to wear*

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *They're all pretty alright*

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.* Hmm no I don't think so. I used to dislike Phyllis but I've been observing the dynamic between her and Pete for a while and when I serve her good coffee she shows a softer side so I have come to the conclusion that she is probably one of the most complex special characters in the game and that is really cool. I feel similarly about Labelle. I always felt she was cold but now she is my favorite Able Sister and she greets me like, "Oh! Beks, I didn't know you were here! Please have a look around"*

26: What furniture series do you like the most? *sloppy / 7-11 / princess*

27: What furniture series do you like the least? *balloon / pav? / Gracie*

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *work multiple jobs despite the exhaustion and stress they may cause him to endure*

29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *Sure why not *

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *Katie would have made a cool mayor I think. Also she is wandering so that works out plot-wise
*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?* Its (relative) realism. Also Leif wears tiny green shoes*

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *not being able to easily get rid of unwanted villagers*

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *Nope*

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *tbh... Freya*

35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *my dream villagers, and a heck ton of bamboo shoots*

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Katt!! She has THE look and also my fave personality (uchi)*

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *N/A *

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):* circle eyes with three eyelashes on bottom side of each (brown contacts); almost always wearing funny glasses; the very short haircut in dark-ish brown (irl accuracy attained with both the hair's style and color); rn: cake tank dress, funny glasses, heart print tights, white leather shoes*


Question I'm adding:


39. Favorite umbrella?* Ghost umbrella
*


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm pretty bored.


Spoiler:  



1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *Because it just happened that way.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *Probably Peanut, I have all of my dreamies so I love all of them~*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *Again, I have all my dreamies so I don't dislike any of them. But the least...Bam? Just because he's a jock.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *Uhhh...maybe Zucker? He's a piece of takoyaki. That's pretty cool.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *There's no way lmao.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?*I run it. It's a dictatorship.*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *Stale Cupcakes, Bubblegum K.K. in music box form, and the birthday song is quite nice!*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *I don't really have one.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *Maybe a snooty cat. Am I Ankha?*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *I saw gameplay of it and thought it was really cute. I was getting a 3DS because I wanted to play Pokemon XY, and they were having a deal where it was free if you bought a 3DS + another game. I chose ACNL, started my town at the very end of March 2014, and here we are.*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *As in what the villagers call me? They call me a lot of things. Princess, schmoopy, cupcake, sweetpea, etc.*
12: What is a random fact about your town? *I guess...all but one of my villagers are original/have never been adopted.*
13: Do you time travel? *Yup. Mostly because I hadn't played for a while, and I wanted to slowly catch up. I mostly TT 4 days at a time every time a villager pings to move.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *Honestly, I have no idea. I think they've covered everything I can think of at the moment.*
15: Favorite island tour? *The ore smashing one is pretty fun*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *It really depends, because i'd say like...40 minutes? But I've been playing like most of the day recently. Guess it has to do with the long break I took and the motivation to do things to my town after getting my 10th villager.*
17: When is your character's birthday? *It's the same as mine. November 30th*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *I'm really liking pink lilies recently! The black ones look cool too. And cosmos basically.*
19: What town project is your favorite? *I'd choose the windmill and the picnic blanket. Really cute*
20: What town project do you hate the most? *I don't wanna say I hate them the most, but those illuminated signs are really ugly when they're not illuminated*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *Idk if this is an addition, maybe a fix? I just don't like how ridged placing PWP can be sometimes. And picking up villagers from other people's voids is so annoying!! why is that a thing!!*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *Fine, fresh, fierce?? lmao I hate these types of questions*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *I'd probably change the name of my town because I'm not really into GoT anymore, and the name of my mayor, but it's whatever.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *Bug hunting I guess*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *Tom Nook is a little creepy isn't he?*
26: What furniture series do you like the most? *AHHH Princess series? Rococo series in pink?*
27: What furniture series do you like the least? *Probably not the least, but an ugly one that comes to mind is the robo series.*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *Literally anything.*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *Probably. She almost never sleeps.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *I.......don't know. I'm not good with fan theory type things.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *I love that it's at your own pace and there's no winning or losing and it's just really relaxing.*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *The character dialogue can get a little repetitive at times*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *Nope. I've been careful so far.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *Probably Hans. Sigh.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *For someone to suggest the log bench pwp LOL but I can't be bothered to do the diving trick.*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Probably Peanut. I don't really know why, but I just love Peanut. She's been my favorite since I started the game/my town. She's just cute and peppy and idk. It was her birthday recently and she had Marshal over, and they both said the sweetest things. I get very sentimental about some of the things these villagers say.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *I really don't have one.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *She has the AAA face, which I got without even knowing there'd be different faces. I was wearing the dollhouse dress with a bun wig, tortoise specs, and those oxford shoes gracie sells, but I switched it up to a qr code dress that literally looks like an outfit I have irl (black and white grid shirt and a pleated black skirt) and the floppy hat. She has white hair, the formal, business, fresh hairdo, and I think a shade of blue eyes?*


----------



## okaimii (Jul 21, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
My mayor's name is my irl nickname, Nina. My town is named Meito, after the Japanese candy brand because I'm lame.
2: Who is your favorite current villager? 
Beau as of right now.
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? 
Al and Cesar are the worse.
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
Diana because she's cute.
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? 
None.
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? 
They're all good.
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? 
N/A
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? 
A lazy hamster.
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
I don't know exactly when but I started playing because I saw AC:WW at a Blockbuster so I rented it.
11: What is your nickname in the game?
Senpai.
12: What is a random fact about your town? 
It's ugly.
13: Do you time travel? 
Nope.
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? 
I don't know how but jellyfish or red pandas.
15: Favorite island tour? 
Hide and Seek.
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? 
An hour.
17: When is your character's birthday? 
Same as mine, August 28.
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
Tulips.
19: What town project is your favorite? 
I don't have it but that little circle gym-thingy.
20: What town project do you hate the most? 
All of the signs.
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? 
You can buy sweets to eat them/send them to villagers.
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? 
Me!Me!Me!
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
No?
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? 
Diving.
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. 
Nah, we're all cool.
26: What furniture series do you like the most? 
Princess.
27: What furniture series do you like the least? 
Cardboard.
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? 
Dance for me.
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? 
Not even close.
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? 
Someone we haven't even met yet.
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? 
How chill it is.
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? 
There isn't much to do.
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? 
Yes. *cries*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? 
Rocket.
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? 
Nothing in particular.
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? 
Beau because he's been my homie since day 1.
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
All of the gorillas. Sorry to those who love them.
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): 
Too lazy to get a picture...


----------



## Llust (Jul 21, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
misaki - it has part of my rl name in it and its just a name i wanted in general
serenity - stands for basically what it is, a serene environment..which is what my town is meant to be like

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
beau

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
shep

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
tbh i already got all the villagers i wanted (bc im spoiled like that haha..)

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
beauuu

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
i do, ze fabulous mayor

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
stale cupcakes

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
im not into k.k. in general so i dont have the songs memorized

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
cranky

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
a few months after it was released. my brother forced me into playing it and i got addicted to it on my own

11: What is your nickname in the game?
dont have one

12: What is a random fact about your town?
it has a fairy tale theme

13: Do you time travel?
yeah. if i didnt my acnl life would be boring af

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
i dont have one in mind

15: Favorite island tour?
hitting rocks for ores and yeah

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
6+ hours, i play on random days though

17: When is your character's birthday?
aug 17

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
jacobs ladder

19: What town project is your favorite?
i dont have one

20: What town project do you hate the most?
garbage can

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
better looking hairstyles. to be blunt, all the hairstyles in the game besides the hair bow wig looks fkg terrible

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
my main character as in my mayor..? the mayor is basically me so..i guess aloof, athletic and procrastinator

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
um..nothing to be ashamed of? but after spending hours working on my landscape, i left me 3ds with out charging it, unsaved for a few hours. got back, it ran out of batteries and lost all my work

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
none of them

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
no

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
sweets series

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
minimalist series

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
prostitution

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
lol no

*i just got lazy from here..

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
idk

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
idk

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
as i already mentioned before, the hairstyles as well as the fact we barely get any space to type full sentences

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
no

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
shep

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
bells

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
beau bc hes beau
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
shep bc is there a reason not to hate him
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): face: "sparkled" eyes..hair bow wig..and a piano styled dress


----------



## disneydorky (Jul 21, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *I gave my character my own name, and my town is Dinoland because it's one of the land I worked in at Disney's Animal Kingdom*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *I really like all of my villagers. Shep is my sweet little man, but I also adore Cranston, Fauna, Gayle, Merengue, Diana, and Hans*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *Bertha and Rosie are on my list to get the boot*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *I really want Olaf, he looks like Michael Jackson and my Able's is full of appropriate clothes just waiting for him*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *Either Kicks or Digby*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *The flowers*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *I really like Stale Cupcakes right now*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *Not sure*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *I'd probably be a snooty or normal penguin. *
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?* I started with City Folk. My sister made me play because she thought it would be fun for me to visit her town. Wii Speak man, Wii Speak. *
11: What is your nickname in the game? *Depending on the villager, right now it's "My Lady" or "Cheri" *
12: What is a random fact about your town? *It's overrun with normals and smugs. Normals are too cute, and Smugs are too charming for their own good.*
13: Do you time travel?* I have once in New Leaf, a bunch in CF, I don't like to unless I have to.* 
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *Parrots*
15: Favorite island tour? *Hide and Seek!*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *Not sure. Probably 4 hours right now. *
17: When is your character's birthday? *August 4th*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *Blue Pansies*
19: What town project is your favorite? *I love my windmill*
20: What town project do you hate the most? *Probably the oil rig*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *I want to be able to customize pants and change the color of hats, I really need a black fedora*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *Cute Pro Listener *
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *I always get bummed out when I think about grass deterioration*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?* Probably fishing*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *Shrunk creeps me out*
26: What furniture series do you like the most? *Alpine I really like, I like to customize*
27: What furniture series do you like the least? *I used to hate the lovely series, but now that it can be customized it's better. Probably Kiddie*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *Sell his soul*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *Heck yes*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *Tortimer, duh*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *My little villagers who keep me company*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *The guilt when I don't play*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *Ozzie, it's okay, he visits main street*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *Paula. Greta.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *T&T Emporium, I miss Gracie's*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *I really love all of my New Leaf Villagers right now, so I'll go with my favorite City Folk Villager to be impartial: Francine. I've had that game for years and my girl is still there*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Rasher Is probably the worst one I've had. There are many that really creep me out*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):* I make a lot of my own designs so this changes a lot. Here's one*


----------



## jiny (Jul 21, 2015)

Time for some awkwardness

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*I named my character Maya, because I love that name. And Pinewood just sounds so peaceful.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*I would have to say Skye.*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Hamphrey*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*I would pick TANGY*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*This is a toughie. Ooo, K.K Slider. He is just so relaxing. And he could sing me to sleep every night...*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Me, dur*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*K.K Bubblegum (the live only though, the first time I heard it, it made me wanna smile.)*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*I have tons, I'm sorry. But I would say K.K Dirge. *shudders* In the air check, that axe part just is too much.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*My species would be a cat and personality: peppy*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*2010, ACCF. Too bad I was 6 and just fell asleep to the title screen music*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Maya*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*It's new.*
13: Do you time travel?
*Maybe like a day or two, skips. But not like a whole freakin' year.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Another toughie! Giraffes. Besides Gracie*
15: Favorite island tour?
*Hide and seek, even though I suck at it..*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*According to my head, 6 hours or more*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*April 19th, my birthday as well*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*The pink hybrid rose*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*The illuminated heart*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*Reset Surveillance Center. I hate Resetii*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*Kicking out villagers, talking about you, hamphrey*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*awkward, funny, stylish*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*reset when one of my Dreamies was moving in*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Bug hunting*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Yes, LYLE! First of all, he is a STALKER in WW, he knows where you live and follows you around!*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Mermaid set <3*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Modern, it's so plain*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Throw his dead nephews on the roof of Nook's Hom--*cough cough* W-what?*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*yes*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Gracie, dont ask..*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*Dressing up my character*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*The ROCKS RUINING MY PATHS*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Yes it was Lolly, she betrayed me*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Wart freakin' JR*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*I want my Lolly back*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Lolly because she is named like a lollipop*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Wart freakin' JR*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*IDK and I'm too lazy to show you*


----------



## Sanxithe (Jul 21, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*Sanxithe cuz it's my handle, Wafuland because wafu is my catchphrase*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Gabby? ^^;*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*amelia.. Idk to buff for female*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*idk, anyone who's cute rn I'm just discovering the characters*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*KAPP'N OMG*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*ME BRUH... Maybe the trees*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*no fave yet*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*no fave yet*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*NORMAL BUNNY*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*June, birthday present*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
* Used to be Y bear. Now diddly *
12: What is a random fact about your town?
* Apples? Not much interesting. One day I'll replace all the apple trees with perfect apple trees *
13: Do you time travel?
* no *
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
* ooh er.. Giraffes OwO *
15: Favorite island tour?
* Either the market price fish tour or elite Ore tour *
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
* 1 hour. Mummy restricts *
17: When is your character's birthday?
* same as mine, 27 june *
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
* jacob ladder hahaha :3 *
19: What town project is your favorite?
* well... *
20: What town project do you hate the most?
* (btw did u get the well pun?) And I hate the face stands and signs. They're so ugly. *
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
* More iventory *
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
* Wafu! fluffy desu~ *
23: Have you ever done something you are ashamed of or regret in this game?
* hm... I once pushed all my villagers until they got moody for the while but other than that nope ^^ *
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
* fishing owo *
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Pascal. I hate him. Jerk..*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
* Astro rn cuz it's orange *
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
* None *
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
* Have sex with lyle *
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
* Yeah right! *
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
* Oh gosh.. Hm... Reese. Hahaha *
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
* The villagers are so cute *
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
* Needs more methods for earning bells *
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
* No unless I release them myself *
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
* Oh gosh.. Elise! *
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
* Friends haha *
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*no fave yet *
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
* None yet *
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
* I will describe: Beautiful eyes, Pink and Short hair, A gas mask, halo and A blue dress (yes I'm weird) *


----------



## MidnightCthulhu (Jul 21, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*I named my character Mari, since that is my middle name(I use it on the internet too instead of my first name. My first name is ugly and confusing for non-Swedes). My town is called Lionwood because I'm a leo  But I sorta regret it sometimes because it sounds weird if you have a dirty mind like me >_<*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Oh man...Roscoe, I think. Sorry Bianca *
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Curly and Violet. I hate both >_< At least freakin' Nate is gone.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*I don't know, there are so many cool villagers...*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Isabelle, actually. She's so sweet ^_^*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Um...I don't know. Doesn't feel like I do, lol...Is it the gyroids?*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*KK ADVENTURE ALLLLL THE WAY*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*There are many I don't like tbh >_<*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*Probably a grumpy cat. Although only male villagers can be grumpy...Would I have to be a guy?*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*I got the game in early June, I think, so I haven't had it for a long time. I got it cuz it looked fun *
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*June bug(weird), lamb and shmoopy(ew)*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*Uhh...I don't know...*
13: Do you time travel?
*Nope, but I don't mind people who do.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*I don't know. Lizards?*
15: Favorite island tour?
*Hide and seek!*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*A few hours, maybe?*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*Not telling!*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Lilies :3*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*Does the campsite count?*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*Dunno...*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*MORE SKIN COLORS FOR CHRISTS SAKE*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*umm...a Nepeta clone?*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*I think I could've placed the campsite better.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Bug hunting! I hate diving so much...*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Hmm...Pete maybe, he's all the police can talk about it seems*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Sleek and Exotic are both nice.*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Dunno...Green maybe?*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Laugh at Shrunk's jokes.*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*No, she's too cute ^u^*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*the gyroids OuO*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*It's just so nice to have an escape from the real world.*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*Again, has to be the fact that you can't choose your skin color. Such a clumsy mistake not to add that tbh*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*No, they have to stay FOREVER >:3*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*NATE*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*too many to choose from...*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*again, too many to choose from*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*NATE*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*Like Nepeta from Homestuck :33*


----------



## MegaAquaKat (Jul 21, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *All of my acnl games had the same town name and my character has my japanese name (because its the only one that fits ;A*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?*Marshal, Freya, and Blanche*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *CHARLISE BECAUSE SHE BUILT HER HOUSE IN THE MIDDLE OF THE PATHS*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*Carmen because 1. Shes a cutie 2. I dont have any peppy villagers in town(along with cranky)*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*K.K. Slider, Kicks, Rover, Digby, or Labelle*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?*Marshal is the new vice mayor*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*K.K. Hollywood or K.K. Birthday (?)*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*Space K.K.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *I would like to be a Snooty Fox but according to a quiz I took it says Im an Uchi Elephant*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*Animal Crossing is my childhood (wild world is my first) and why is because i like rpgs*
11: What is your nickname in the game?*Princess, Queen, and Senpai(only the mayor has nicknames)*
12: What is a random fact about your town?*The native fruit is the same as the town's name (even with the other games it was like this. Weird huh?)*
13: Do you time travel?*yes but only a day forward (its still on may ;A; )*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*SEALS If not then CRABS*
15: Favorite island tour?*The one with the hammer or the ballon hunt*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*I play for the whole day until I go to bed*
17: When is your character's birthday?*October 19, the same as mine!*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*Jacob's Ladder*
19: What town project is your favorite?*The Cafe because coffee and the police station because free stuff (and it comes with a dog of your choice)*
20: What town project do you hate the most?*all of the useless trash ones*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*HEAR ME OUT NINTENDO. VILLAGER ROMANTIC RELATION SHIPS. OTPS COME TRUE<3*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*Coffee loving meme*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*Static left because I accidentally TT'd to the wrong date (i was fixing the time but I changed the date instead)*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*Fishing*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*BOOKER. PAY ATTENTION BRUH*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?*The Alpine series*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?*The Modern series*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*Don't ask me this question again*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*Yes. She already did.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*Tortimer's grandson/son, Pelly or Rover*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*More character customization*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*the villager limit (which is 10)*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*Phil. He literally made me cry*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*Vladimir and Renee*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*Carmen replacing Charlise <3*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*Marshal. And because its easy to make a pun out of his name*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*Hazel because in Japan her name is Irie and thats a name of a girl I've always disliked. Also unibrow*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*It always changes but the permanent looks is Hazel eyes with short light blue hair (the one where the bangs doesnt get cut off when wearing a hat)*


----------



## Melchoir (Jul 21, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *my mayor is called Hayley and my town is called Hiraeth. Hearth sounded pretty and Hayley is my middle name.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *Cherry*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *Biff*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *probably Tiffany.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *Mabel*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *plant hoe aesthetic*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *Stale Cupcakes*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *KK Synth or something like that idk*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *lazy cat*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *started playing because my friend got the game for Christmas. I think we were 7.*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *I don't have one yet*
12: What is a random fact about your town? *its super imperfect. I just picked the first map I was given because I was done w/ trying to make a perfect town.*
13: Do you time travel? *not anymore*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *fox. or maybe a llama.*
15: Favorite island tour? *hide and seek*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *depends. probably at least half an hour.*
17: When is your character's birthday? *9th March*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *yellow pansies*
19: What town project is your favorite? *windmill*
20: What town project do you hate the most? *the construction site/digger one*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *being able to choose where villagers put their houses*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *gross art hoe*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *time travelling (not exactly ashamed more just regretful)*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *fishing*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *Lyle for his role in WW*
26: What furniture series do you like the most? *rococo or alpine or sloppy*
27: What furniture series do you like the least? *robo*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *sell his soul*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *she's too ditsy*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *some other dude who changed their mind and got on a different train*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *it's calming*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *ability to essentially cheat by duping items*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *of course*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *some of the villagers are p ugly but you have to have ugly ones to balance it out. but probably beardo. he's creepy.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *choosing where villagers houses are placed*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *I always really liked Chevre. not really sure why. and also Blanche.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *probably Beardo. just creepy.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*I only recently started my town. she has brown hair and bedhead and she's wearing jeans and some kinda stripy shirt. but eventually she'll either have green hair or lavender hair and she'l be wearing dungareees or something mustard coloured or idk really she's just gonna be cute.*


----------



## beffa (Jul 21, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? well my character is me and my town name is the name of the eldin volcano in LoZ: SS and the eldin province in LoZ: SS and TP. it's also the name of the spirit of light in LoZ: TP, and the fire dragon in LoZ: SS. i was looking for names of zelda provinces for my town when i started bc skyward sword is one of my favourite games, and this just struck me as pretty cute and vintage sounding, like an 'old town' kind of feel

2: Who is your favorite current villager? kid cat, always!
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? cherry . despise her rn
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? colton because he's my bb !!
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? kicks, so cute and charming
6: Who or what truly runs your town? just me, sorry to disappoint. i am the supreme
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? Imperial K.K.
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? idk, i don't really have a least favourite
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? cat, probably a 'normal' personality but i'd love to be a jock bc they're super cute
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? 8th july 2013 (i think) because i got it for my sister's birthday. city folk and wild world were already like my favourite games, so i had to have it
11: What is your nickname in the game? i have loads; b-star, dearie... i can barely remember any. i have loads
12: What is a random fact about your town? the only flower we have is roses!
13: Do you time travel? sometimes, only 1-2 days at most and i will return to normal time
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? giraffes ! they're not new specifically but yea
15: Favorite island tour? uh, the hitting the mole with the hammer one probably. i don't like many trials
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? probably about an hour or two
17: When is your character's birthday? 26th december, same as mine
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? roses! the pink ones are the nicest
19: What town project is your favorite? probably the flower arch
20: What town project do you hate the most? probably that huge crane thing
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? ability to choose where villagers live (without risking your game file)
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? hey, it me
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? time travelling so much that i lost papi, zell, colton etc
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? diving !
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. nope can't think i dislike any
26: What furniture series do you like the most? gorgeous series
27: What furniture series do you like the least? balloon or patchwork
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? you don't want to know...
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? not when i'm here
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? probably whoever missed out on buying the acnl copy i got
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? the villagers!
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? how frustrating it can be
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? yup ... papi, colton, zell, lopez ... etc
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? cherry
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? colton!
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? kid cat (as i said) bc he's perfect and my bb
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? cherry because she's rude af moving onto my perfect fruit
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): idk, big eyes, long brown hair, floppy hat, butterfly dress, white gracie shoes, lil white socks, lightest skin tone and those lil mini john lennon glasses


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 21, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*Wolfmoor because it's full of wolves! And Tamsyn because that's my name :3*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Fang! He's my ultimate, dreamie*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Either Egbert or Peewee because they aren't dreamies*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Cheif! I have him held in my cycling town but I don't have space*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*K.K Slider, I think his music is awesome.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Uh.. I run my town *
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*K.K Song. I always loved that one.*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*I don't really have one*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*A Jock Wolf, as there aren't any.*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*When I was around 12, I saw it in the shops and I brought it.*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*I don't really have one yet*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*It's full of wolves.*
13: Do you time travel?
*Nope! It runs the game.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*I don't really know, but probably a Guinea Pig*
15: Favorite island tour?
*Easy Fish Hunt*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*Between both my towns, around 4 hours.*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*30th of April*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Blue Pansy's*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*Campsite!*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*Drill thing, it's just ugly*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*Pokemon Bank type thing, where you can transfer bells*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Energetic, Happy and Cute*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*TTed, I hated it but I was a old town*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Fishing, it's the most interesting as you don't know what you are going to get*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Reseti! He's annoying *
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Ice or 711*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Jingle?*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Sell his body*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*Defiantly*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*I thought it was always ment to be you.... From tortimimer*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*The never ending aspect*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*Not being able to transfer bells*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Not really*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Tabby or Diva*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*AC Wii U*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Fang, because he's adorable*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Pietro because he scares me*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*Face 3 with random clothes on!*


----------



## butz (Jul 21, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
I named my town Laverre because it was a Pokemon town name that fit, and fairy-type is one of my fav types and that's where the first fairy gym is located! ^^ I named my mayor William because... Idk I was going to do some royal type characters and town, but I changed my mind, so now his name doesn't fit the rest of the town. :c
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
Felicity or Teddy! I love them both so much. c: Marcel is starting to grow on me as well. ^^
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
Olaf... Him and Velma need to leave soon so I can finish planning my town!
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
Oh... Um.. Idk. I have all of my dreamies, they're just being held in my cycling town until I can move them in, so I guess Gaston, Marcel, and Cousteau. I want them to move in. c:
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
The only one I can even think of considering is Cyrus... lol.
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
I DO!
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
I really like "I Love You"! It's so cute. c: Although, I don't think I have it playing in any or my rooms...
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
Um... Idk. I don't really dislike any of them, that I know of.
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
I think I would be a cranky cat. Although, if I was a female, I would be a snooty cat!
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
In 2013 when New Leaf came out. All of my friends were playing it at the time, and I was waiting for Pokemon X/Y to come out, so I gave it a shot. Now I don't even play Pokemon as much as I do Animal Crossing!
11: What is your nickname in the game?
Most everyone calls me "mon amie"
12: What is a random fact about your town?
I tried to make it as french as possible!
13: Do you time travel?
Unfortunately... I've made a promise to myself that I'll stop whenever my town landscaping is finished so I can enjoy the game the way I did when I first started playing it. ^^
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
Seals!
15: Favorite island tour?
Idk, I don't do them that much currently. Although I like hide-n-seek. c:
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
Oh god... like 10 hours? 12? Idk. A lot more than I really should.
17: When is your character's birthday?
My birthday: January 21.
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
Pink Cosmos
19: What town project is your favorite?
The Illuminated Heart!
20: What town project do you hate the most?
Drilling rig?
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
Idk, I like it just fine how it is.
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
Child-like, ambitious, friendly.
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
Time traveling... 
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
Fisihing
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
Not really.
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
Ummmm Idk, I like the princess one a lot.
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
Polka dot or patchwork
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
Probably anything!
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
I don't think so, she's too timid...
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
Who knows.
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
How life-like it can be.
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
The ability to time travel
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
Yes. :'c
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
Bangle.
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
Well I have most everyone I want, so Idk. I haven't had Rosie before and she's cute, so her I guess.
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Felicity. c: She randomly moved in to my first NL town, and I thought she was the most adorable villager ever. We became best friends and I eventually sold her and regretted it, so when I started a new town and she was in it, I was super ecstatic and I'm never letting her go again. c: 
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
There's too many with the way I currently play, so just basically all of the ugly ones. Because they're ugly.
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
He wears the kids smock, school hat, bandage, brown plaid shorts and yellow rain boots. His hair is brown, and his face is the ABA one. (I think I did that right...)


----------



## Eve (Jul 21, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *I thought that Mantadae sounded cool. And I always name my character Eve. ^3^*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *Fang*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*Jitters *
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *It would be Bluebear because she's my dreamie!*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*Pete.  He's a cute seagull.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *My mayor, of course!*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *K.K. Stroll*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *None. They're all so good!*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *I'd be a peppy bunny/dog/cat/unicorn/squirrel*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *As soon as it came out! And I was excited as soon as I saw that trailer.*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *Fancy E. It's kinda annoying at this point.*
12: What is a random fact about your town? *It's... uh... cool. *
13: Do you time travel?*No.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*Probably a starfish. ^_^*
15: Favorite island tour? *Giant-dragonfly tour.*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *I'd say about 30 minutes.*
17: When is your character's birthday? *It's a secret. ^3^*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *I love violets!*
19: What town project is your favorite? *The hot springs.*
20: What town project do you hate the most?*The wheat thingy.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*Being able to slide between gaps.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *Crazy, fun, and laid-back.*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*Choosing the first map Rover gave me.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*Bug-hunting.*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*I hate Lyle. He's so annoying!*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?*I like the Cabana series.*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?*Astro.*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*He'd give away 3 items in his shop. ^_^*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*Yeah! Of course she could!*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*Isabelle. *
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *The amazing graphics and villagers.*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*The villagers moving out on you.*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *Duh! Colton...*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*I'd say Rocket or Sylvia.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*My dreamies!*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*Fang, he's been in my town for 1.5 years. I love him!*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*Chow. An ugly panda that is super mean.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *She wears a cute QR code sweaterdress, and brown pumps. She wears green glasses and her hair is the vintage, business style for boys. It looks quite cute. ^_^*


----------



## Toffee Pop (Jul 30, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*My character is named after me. I think I wanted to name my town "Maple Grove" which I don't even like much now but it wouldn't fit so now it's MapleRay ugh. Who decided it was a good idea to have no name change option*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Rudy <3*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Probably Sydney, and she's not even bad.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*...Marshal. Yes, I'm a bandwagony generic person.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*what*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Uh, me?*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*Stale Cupcakes.*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*I like all I've heard tbh*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*I'd probably be a Lazy or Grumpy (even though I'm female). Allowing special species, owl, but otherwise...maybe cat?*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*Got NL for Christmas a few years ago, hated the real-time, got back into it a few months ago, loved it.*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*None yet.*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*It has a private beach I never use.*
13: Do you time travel?
*Only if I have to, like for a trade.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Some other person near the start said bats. I STRONGLY AGREE WITH THIS PERSON.*
15: Favorite island tour?
*That one in the maze where you find fruit ._.*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*1-2 hours?*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*1st January, my birthday.*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Maybe violets*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*Haven't seen many, can't answer.*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*Flower Clock.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*An option to remind Isabelle she is not the mayor and needs to stop *****ing (see what I did there B) ) about things being "too close".*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Video Game Avatar*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*Where I put the campsite because it stops me making a bridge and I have to walk all the way around to get to Re-Tail*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Fishing.*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Not really.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Sweetie Set. (I think that's what it's called)*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Balloon, some are okay though.*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Anything.*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*Probably.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Rover.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*I have no idea.*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*Either PWPs you can't demolish or the limited storage space.*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*No, thankfully.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Chops.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*To expand my house.*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Marshal. He has the best face. Also he's a Smug, 'nuff said.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Chops. I just could never like him. Still don't hate ayone though.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*Those blue eyes with three eyelashes at the top, brown messy hair from not playing, Prep School Uniform, Hero's Boots and nerdy glasses I don't know the name of.*


----------



## Fandabidozi (Jul 30, 2015)

Hopefully, your not gonna usethis for psycological profiling, right?

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *Whimsy*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *Bob*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*Chow*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*Margie - a must!*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*I'm spoken for*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *The Flowers*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*on reflection, none*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*see above*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*lazy*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*2005. I'm a gamer, gotta game*
11: What is your nickname in the game?*Soggy*
12: What is a random fact about your town?*exterior perfect, interior meh*
13: Do you time travel?*Does a bear...*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*Alien*
15: Favorite island tour?*Match making*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*an hour*
17: When is your character's birthday?*same as mine*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*None*
19: What town project is your fav? *The Rocket*
20: What town project do you hate the most?*Stone Henge*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*Furniture/Items displayed outdoors*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *Chilled*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*Never*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*love em all*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*too many to mention*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?*all of them*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?*see above*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*I promised I wouldn't tell*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*say what now*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*I'm goin with Aliens*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *Customisation*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*Plot resetting*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*Lyman*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*they are all beautiful*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *Margie*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Matilda. It's Matilda.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*None*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*Retro*


----------



## Cobra (Jul 30, 2015)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
I've had the nickname Cobra online for a long time. Everdusk just sounds pretty? lol
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
Tiffany or Cranston. I talk to them the most.
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
Julian seems like he doesn't belong. LOVE his house though.
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
Aurora. Always loved her.
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
Das jus weerd yo. I'm taken ouo
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
Bells
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
I don't know off the top of my head...
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
Same as above.
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
Normal... penguin.
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
My first game was Wild World. It looked like a cute game.
*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
Cobra
*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
We have... pears? Dx
*13: Do you time travel?*
Nope.
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
Snake xD
*15: Favorite island tour?*
Haven't decided yet!
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
Considering I just got the game last Saturday... all the time o-e
*17: When is your character's birthday?*
Same as mine: October 10th.
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
Yellow rose.
*19: What town project is your favorite?*
Not sure yet.
*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
Same as above.
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
Friendship meter.
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
Cute, *****y, nice.
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
Not yet lol
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
Bug hunting so far.
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
I haaaaate Phyllis. She's just a b-
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
Always go for Regal first.
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
I haven't seen them all yet I don't think.
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
Ehehe..
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
No way.
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
A relative of Tortimer's.
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
Not being able to try and donate something twice to the museum. The aquarium is gorgeous. There are a lot of improvements from Wild World. I can't even list them all right now.
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
Really disappointed about the balloons. I was excited to start collecting balloon furniture but the more I collected the more I realized how hideous it is and now the balloons are pointless.
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
In Wild World, yes. I get busy with work and won't get on one day and THAT'S the day my favorite character decides to move.
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
Tabby *shudders*
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
Shampoodle.
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Aurora. I love her name, personality, and the fact that she's a penguin.
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Out of everyone I've met, I've liked Tabby the least. I couldn't stand looking at her.
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*
Blonde hair, brown eyes, currently wearing the Reggae shirt and starter grey skirt? with brown shoes. Haven't experimented with the clothing much yet.


----------



## Archangel (Jul 30, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *Named her Catalina, after my actual name, and Sterling, after a bank that I thought sounded nice when i was in 3rd grade and on my way home with my brand new AC:WW.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *Currently, it's Beau*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *Diva. (move out already) *
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *Marshall, so i could sell him for a lot of BTB  *
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *Digby, because he is such a cutie in that raincoat.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *me?*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *K.K. Bubblegum. *
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *K.K. Fusion I guess?*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *I would most definitely be a Normal Cat.*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *3rd grade (little over 9 years ago) because the best buy lady recommended it to my dad for me. *
11: What is your nickname in the game? *I get "cookie" a lot.*
12: What is a random fact about your town? *This is my original ACNL town, but i lost it, and bought a new ACNL game, then found my 1st game, and lost my 2nd game. *
13: Do you time travel? *Yes, but just because I only use this town for cycling purposes.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *Bat, maybe. Think of the possibilities!*
15: Favorite island tour? *Anything bug-catching because i love bug catching. *
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *I found my game recently actualy, so I've been making up for lost time. AKA too much time. *
17: When is your character's birthday? *7/26*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *Pink or purple roses, can't decide!*
19: What town project is your favorite? *Wisteria Falls!*
20: What town project do you hate the most? *i don't know. Modern streetlamp?*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *Ability to choose where villager plots are.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *Irresponsible, bedhead, time traveler.*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *Maybe be particularly mean to Diva or something?*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *Bug hunting, more specifically, beetle hunting.*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *Kapp'n, simply for making me feel bad for skipping his annoying songs.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most? *Regal, maybe?*
27: What furniture series do you like the least? *Kiddie, I guess? Too childish for me.*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *Luna.*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *I wholeheartedly believe so.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *Leslie Knope.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *The sweet friends you make*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *Frustrating landscaping problems (i'm looking at you and your PWP space requirements, Isabelle :I*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *In my other game, as I haven't played in half a year, I would assume all my dreamies have moved out. (っ˘̩╭╮˘̩)っ *
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *Diva.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *My Maple!*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Maple. Because she is the biggest sweetie ever.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Renee-she's just annoying and she looks displeasing to me. Also refuses to move out in past experiences with her.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *Blonde bedhead with a boater hat, cherry shirt, red boxing shorts, and no shoes.*


----------



## pft7 (Jul 30, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?* My name, my town.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *Rocco*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *Not sure.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?* Cesar, miss him.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *Not into that kind of thing.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *Me?*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *K.K. Jazz*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *Bubblegum K.K.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *Lazy/Monkey*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *Wild World, 8 years ago?*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *Shmoopy.*
12: What is a random fact about your town? *It's raining right now.*
13: Do you time travel? *All the time.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *None I think are needed.*
15: Favorite island tour? *Elite Hammer Tour.*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *A lot these days. 6-8 hours.*
17: When is your character's birthday?* 11th June*
18: What is your favourite flower in the game?* Purple Violet*
19: What town project is your favourite? *Lighthouse.*
20: What town project do you hate the most? *Not sure.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *Bikes.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *Four Leaf Clover.*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *Accidentally ate a piece of birthday cake.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *Fishing.*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *Not really.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most? *Always been partial to snowman.*
27: What furniture series do you like the least? *Sloppy, that mess drive me insane. I can't wait to get it out of the house.*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *Definitely murder.*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *No.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *Tortimer's younger brother.*
31: What is your favourite thing about the game? *Collecting.*
32: What is your least favourite thing about the game? *Americanised spelling.*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *Mac. Come back. Miss you buddy. Midge too.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *Quillson, sorry man.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *Tuna.*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Still Cesar, lad. Baboom*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Can't say.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc...) *Always wears a wetsuit. Pale as milk glass. Dark brown hair.*


----------



## Unknowntv (Jul 30, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *I named my town "imagine" because of the song Imagine by John Lennon, and idk, i just "imagined" a perfect world for myself . And my characters name is my name lol. (madison)*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *KABUKI*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?* its atie between Flip and Astrid*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *Curlos. he's adorbs *
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?* Nook so i can take all of his bells*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?* my town runs off of dedication!*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?* i dont ever go to club LOL*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *read the last answer lol*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *cat*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *November 2013. I started playing because I played ac for dsi *
11: What is your nickname in the game? *Cookie*
12: What is a random fact about your town?* i dont leave my **** everywhere *
13: Do you time travel?* no*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *Dragon*
15: Favorite island tour?* balloon*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *30 minutes*
17: When is your character's birthday? *august 10th*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *the red ones ?*
19: What town project is your favorite? *the cafe*
20: What town project do you hate the most? *Resetti*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?* cars!!!!*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?* cute, blonde, blue*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? s*omeone wanted to give me 5,000 bells for a fossils and i accidentally said no *
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *bug hunting*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.* kappn. he needs to stop singing*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?* the lovely!*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?* the stripes*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *shove razor blades up his butt hole *
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *Shes queen*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?* Kabuki*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *i cant lose*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?* that old ***** on the island wont sell me the island membership *
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *nope. kabuki will never leave
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *Diva*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *BELLS*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? *Why? KABUKI, BECAUSE HES BABE AND HES SWEET AMD SENDS ME LETTERS EVERYDAY*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?* apollo, hes a ****. more like apollNO*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *shes blonde and wears a dress like alice in wonderland.*


----------



## aericell (Jul 30, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *I used my real name & I thought the town name was pretty cute*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *Filbert!*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *Twiggy*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *Shep, I lost him a while ago :c*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *Digby or K.K. ha.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *Me*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *Wandering*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *Don't know*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *A normal squirrel maybe*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *A long time ago when my friend let me play her game*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *Eonni/noona*
12: What is a random fact about your town? *Only half of my landscaping is done*
13: Do you time travel? *A lot recently*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *Giraffes?*
15: Favorite island tour? *Giant-Dragonfly Tour*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *2-3 hours I think*
17: When is your character's birthday? *July 31!*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *Carnations*
19: What town project is your favorite? *The wisteria trellis*
20: What town project do you hate the most? *Reset Center*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *More villagers & more space*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *Cooler than me*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *Time traveling & losing Shep*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *Bug hunting $$$*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *Resetti, so annoying*
26: What furniture series do you like the most? *Princess!*
27: What furniture series do you like the least? *Gracie*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *Um*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *Perhaps*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *Isabelle*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *Decorating my house*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *House plotting. And rocks*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *Shep </3*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *Ummmmm*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *To finish my 16 villager cycle*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Filbert! He was one of my original 5, we've bonded.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Nobody really.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *Pink hair with black eyes, she's/I'm wearing a Wolf 88 EXO shirt with some pants from Gracie*


----------



## AmenFashion (Jul 31, 2015)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
My name is David, and Seaside sounded like the perfect name for the direction I was going with my town.

*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
*Zucker* or *Pietro*! So excited when they moved in.

*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
Probably *Penelope*. I don't hate her, but I don't care for her.

*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
I really want *Pekoe* to move in next. For some reason I just fell in love with her and never had her in any of my towns. I'm looking forward to having her.

*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
Umm *K.K. Slider*? He could be cool lol

*6: Who or what truly runs your town?[/ B]
My character definitely lol

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
I've always loved Forest Life

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
K.K. Metal I think it's called?

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
I'd be an Octopus, probably Smug

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
I started in 2001 when it came out. Something about the game box at Blockbuster drew me in, I had never even heard of it. Then I was obsessed.

11: What is your nickname in the game?
Everyone calls me Lamb for some reason...

12: What is a random fact about your town?
I keep Amethyst ores around all the corners and by ponds. Amethysts are stones of Peace in real life, so I like to incorporate it into my town.

13: Do you time travel?
No, I like to enjoy it at a slower pace

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
Maybe another sea creature? Dolphins?

15: Favorite island tour?
Elite Ore Hunting

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
If it's a day off, maybe 2-3 hours. Work day, maybe an hour and a half.

17: When is your character's birthday?
March 6th, my real birthday

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
Purple Roses or Orange Pansies

19: What town project is your favorite?
Modern Lamp!

20: What town project do you hate the most
Stop sign or whatever those caution signs are

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
Maybe another area to explore/discover? Like a cave or something.

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
Cute. Adventurous. Free-Spirited.

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
Time traveled 3 seasons and made Stitches move out.

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
I really like Bug hunting

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
Hm not really 

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
I love the Exotic Series

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
Probably the Card series

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
I couldn't even imagine

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
Wait, maybe!

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
The Mayor from Harvest Moon Friends of Mineral Town, lmao

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
The weather/scenery changes!

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
The limitations of distance between PWPs always annoy me

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
Marina. She came back though!

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
Current town; Al; Ever; Truffles

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
A request for a Bonfire PWP!

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Octavian. He's been my favorite since the GC days, so he's special to me.

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Not really a least. Maybe Truffles again, because she's blah to me.

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
Purple faux-hawk, Bubble tank, and Polka-dot shorts. Also REALLY TAN.*


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 31, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*Celadon - Lindsey, my IRL name
Starside - Bebe, I just thought it sounded cute*

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*(Assuming this means in my towns)
Celadon - Gladys, she was an original villager of the town <3
Starside - Olivia, I love snooty and cat villagers*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Celadon - Kody, move so I can get a dream villager! :U
Starside - Limberg, but I've developed a bit of soft side for all of my villagers in that town tbh*

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Celadon - Willow, I need a snooty and she is one of my favorite villagers
Starside - Rudy, my second favorite villager <3*

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*I'd rather not B)*

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*I make the laws, Isabelle does everything else*

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*Bubblegum K.K.*

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*I don't have one.*

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*I'd be an ostrich or cat with a snooty personality if limited to the female ones, otherwise I'd be lazy*

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*I saw Chugga's ACNL LP, got hooked on it, and then decided to buy a copy for myself *

11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Celadon - Dr. L, Kid, L-Honey are the ones I can remember
Starside - None, currently *

12: What is a random fact about your town?
*Celadon - named after my favorite Pokemon town
Starside - is on a digital copy of ACNL*
13: Do you time travel?
*Occasionally, but only to campsite/plot/villager reset*

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*I think I'd really like foxes and skunks*

15: Favorite island tour?
*I like the one where you pick flowers, I don't know the name xD*

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*It varies, right now around an hour or less, but I can go on for hours when campsite resetting*

17: When is your character's birthday?
*Celadon and Starside are both on May 23rd, my own birthday*

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Blue roses!*

19: What town project is your favorite?
*The campsite, followed by the picnic blanket*

20: What town project do you hate the most?
*The oil rig one*

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*The option to let you choose where to plot villagers, a larger amount of villagers allowed to live in town*

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Celadon - Persistent, immature, friendly
Starside - Try-hard, gullible, commited*

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*I regret resetting my first second town, Chrome u.u I also wish I didn't have so many hiatuses, so Cousteau, Queenie, and Lopez were still in Celadon :'(*

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Fishing*

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Nahhhhhhh*

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*The cabin series, I think that's what its called*

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*I don't think I have one.*

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Blackmail strangers, as he has done in the past.*

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*I don't think her backbone is strong enough.*

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Isabelle, she got scared and dumped the responsibility on you. The reason she is so dedicated is because of her guilt.*

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*Interacting with the villagers!*

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*Having villagers move out without warning or during inactivity :'(*

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*YES. ;o; I'll forever miss Cousteau, Queenie, and Lopez.*

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*I've had Harry, but I couldn't bring myself to really dislike him though.*

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*All of my dreamies, especially Rudy, Stitches, Willow, Queenie, and Lopez.*

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Gladys! <3 She was an original in Celadon who grew quickly on me.*

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*I've always had it out for Zucker, I've always thought he was very ugly and will never understand his popularity.*

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*I'm too lazy to describe/find photos, maybe I'll edit them in later. ;P*


----------



## Jas (Jul 31, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? My name, and my character trait xD

2: Who is your favorite current villager? Fuchsia!

3: Who is your least favorite current villager? JAMBETTE. Shari just moved in, and I haven't met her yet, but I hate her already. 

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? Flurry! She's so little and cute! 

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? Digby or Brewster?

6: Who or what truly runs your town? Tom Nook tbh

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? K.K. Bossa 

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? Hypno K.K. 

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? Maybe a peppy or normal octopus!

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? I started playing when I was little (Wild World), stopped for a long time, and then started ACNL in June 

11: What is your nickname in the game? I get "J-honey" or "honeybun" a lot. 

12: What is a random fact about your town? IT'S SO UGLY

13: Do you time travel? Nope

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? Pugs would be great omg

15: Favorite island tour? I like the Toy Hammer tour!

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? Like three hours added up?

17: When is your character's birthday? December 21st!

18: What is your favorite flower in the game? I really like the look of orange pansies and white carnations!

19: What town project is your favorite? Flower arch!

20: What town project do you hate the most? Tire toy, pile of pipes, chair sculpture

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? A better and faster way to place paths!

22: How would you describe your main character in three words? Pro bug hunter

23: Have you ever done something you are ashamed of or regret in this game? So many...

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? Bug hunting (especially island beetles)!

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. I really don't like Luna because tapirs scare me. 

26: What furniture series do you like the most? Princess, sloppy, regal

27: What furniture series do you like the least? KIDDIE

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? Sell the Nooklings 

29: Could Isabelle rule the world? MY BABY CAN DO ANYTHING

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? Isabelle probably but she was lazy af and decided not to

31: What is your favorite thing about the game? It's so well made! There are so many intricate details and so many different things (all those villagers, furniture and clothing pieces, and music)

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? The ugly villagers ugh

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? no, but my dear, dear Merengue came to my campsite when my town was full and that's close enough

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? JAMBETTE & SHARI

35: What do you want the most in this game right now? A lot of bells and for Shari to leave 

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Flurry (she's adorable!)

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Shari because she moved in 

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): I'm on mobile, but she has black hair in a bun, side bangs, brown eyes, a crown, QR code jean jacket with moon and planet patches and a white dress, frilly socks and brown pumps.


----------



## BaltoDork (Jul 31, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *My mayor is named Taylor just because that's my name. My town is named Berk after the How to Train Your Dragon series.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *Olivia.*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *Out of the ones I have? Vladimir. In general? Too lazy to figure out.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *As of right now, Punchy, just because I love Punchy. He's my favorite lazy villager.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *Rover. He's just too cute. Though if I weren't straight I wouldn't write polygamy out because I already joke about Isabelle being my dog wife.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *I always joke that Isabelle is more of the mayor than me... soooo?*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *K.K. Love Song or Bubblegum K.K.*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *K.K. Bazaar.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *Possibly a normal cat.*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *I started playing a little over a month ago because ever since I saw a lot of posts about it on Tumblr when New Leaf first came out I've been interested but never really got around to getting it.*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *I think only one villager has nicknamed me pal as of right now.*
12: What is a random fact about your town? *I restarted it recently so it sucks. *
13: Do you time travel? *I only have once and it was a day forwards and back so I could fix my hair. I asked for the wrong thing at Shampoodle oops. I just don't really like time traveling because I feel like it takes out of the experience of the game.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *Dragons. But not scary dragons. Cute dragons.*
15: Favorite island tour? *Out of the ones I've played I think my friends and I have had the most fun with the balloon challenge.*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *Probably a few hours. Shamelessly. Depends, I guess. Will sadly probably change when school starts back, but I might abandon lunch for it. Heh.*
17: When is your character's birthday? *January 19, because it's also my birthday.*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *Roses. No particular color.*
19: What town project is your favorite? *The cafe. I can't wait to get it ugh.*
20: What town project do you hate the most? *Clocks or the fire hydrant. Not sure why they exist. I don't like the signs either.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *Maybe relationships between your villagers could be expanded upon? Maybe some of the couple gossip could be true and villagers could start dating. It'd be cute.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *Awkward, blonde, me.*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *I ate a perfect cherry in my town before I restarted. A beginners mistake. I never found another. Oops.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *Fishing.*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *I can only think of Phyllis. She's just not as cute as Pelly and is pretty rude.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most? *I don't really have a favorite.*
27: What furniture series do you like the least? *The balloon furniture.*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *Tbh probably almost anything.*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *Probably. I would approve of our new ruler.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *I'm not entirely sure.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *The villagers, of course.*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *On the other hand, getting a ton of villagers you dislike.*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *No. I hope I never have to experience that.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *I really don't appreciate Vladimir right now.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *I just want to unlock stuff because I restarted my town almost a week ago so not much has changed.*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Olivia. I had her in my town shortly (she's the only one I remember) before I restarted the game to change my face, but she stuck with me and I wanted her back badly. I went through my game for a while but decided I wanted to restart, so I basically reset for two hours until I got her. She's special to me for some reason.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *I don't have one.. right now.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *Right now she has the pretty basic face with brown eyes and one eyelash on each eye. She has a medium blonde ponytail and is wearing the strawberry tank and some black denim pants, I believe. Also green sandals.*


----------



## Enny156 (Jul 31, 2015)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
I used to be called "Enny" when I was younger and even though I've always hated nicknames I started to like this one. My town is named Sidensj? (it means Silk Lake). It's a place near where I grew up and I miss living there.

*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
Fauna.

*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
Cobb.

*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
Bones!! Haha. He's my favorite villager ever. I just have to have him in my town.
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
KK. Slider probably. He's a musician so... 8D 

*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
Probably Isabelle... 

*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
K.K lullaby? That's the one song that comes to mind right now 

*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
I don't really know.

*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
I would be lazy. That's for sure. Maybe a cat.

*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
I don't remember really. I'm guessing I read about the game somewhere and just decided to give it a chance. I fell in love with it almost immediately. WWAC was the first game in the series that I played and I think I bought it about a year after release.

*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
Ms. E for the moment 

*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
There are almost no PWPs yet. There's.. one. I think XD

*13: Do you time travel?*
Hm. Rarely in this town.

*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
I can't really think something .__.

*15: Favorite island tour?*
I'm not a very big fan of the tours, so I don't know.

*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
Now when I'm not working or studying. 2-3 hours a day. Sometimes more.

*17: When is your character's birthday?*
Same as mine. 6th of December.

*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
Roses. 

*19: What town project is your favorite?*
I don't know. I really like to have the police station though.

*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
Every single one the villagers ask for that I don't want.. xD

*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
Calendars. More hairstyles. And many many more things.

*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
Cute. (Too) kind. Pink.

*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
I regret letting Bones go i WW.

*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
Fishing.

*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
Gracie. I don't think I need to explain why.

*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
Rococo maybe. Or princess.

*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
Balloon.

*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
Question is what would he not do?

*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
I think she's way too kind to rule the world. People would take advantage of that.

*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
Tortimer dressed up as someone else. I think he wasn't ready to leave the job as mayor behind.

*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
Probably collecting stuff. That's my favorite thing about all games I play xD

*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
The only thing I can think of right now is that I can't rotate pwps.

*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
Yes. Bones ((((

*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
Can't think of someone.. s:

*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
I want Bones to move in.

*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
BONES! He's so sweet and cute. And he's the first villager I talked to. Ever. 

*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Static maybe. I don't know really. I just don't like him.

*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*
Pink hair. Brown eyes. And she's wearing a pink dress.


----------



## Xiphos (Jul 31, 2015)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?* Yay! Story time!
I named my first town Araxos because I was looking for something different, kinda-short, and unique. So I searched google for a map of Greece, and voila. I saw "Araxos" and fell in love with both the look and the sound. I named the mayor "Cryptid" because I have always loved that word. I love the meaning, and I love that it is so different. When someone goes to visit my town, they see "Araxos Cryptid" on the blue menu of town's to visit. This is perfect because on other sites, this is my username.
My other town is a nod to my family and I's love of Gordon Ramsay and his shows- mainly Master Chef. We _adore_ him and watch him a ton, it's how we bond a lot of the time. A little while ago, while we were watching Master Chef, it was a pressure test with desserts being the focus. The words "pie crust" kept being repeated over and over again, (ex: "Put your pie crust in the oven! You've only 20 minutes left to go!") and I thought it sounded _sweet_, but I thought it'd be too many letters. But it wasn't. It was perfect. ♥ Love the sound of it too, and how it's very different. Named that mayor "Ava-Jade" because it's my most favorite hyphenated name and I wanted my mayor of Piecrust to have a hyphenated name. Hehe.
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?* In Araxos, probably Hippeux. In Piecrust, Chrissy.
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?* Jitters from Araxos.
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?* I've _always_ wanted Butch. I just love him. He looks very much like a dachshund, and that has been my favorite animal since I was three.
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?* Kicks. Crikey!
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?* My villagers. I'm such a sap with them.
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?* Steep Hill played with the music box. Omg. ♥
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?* Hypno K.K scares the crap out of me. Maybe it was because Aika Village.. I don't know.
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?* Peppy deer. I'd have a lot of flowers on me, lol.
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?* When I was around 6. Because my brothers got xbox consoles and I felt left out. So I told my mom that I wanted a game all to my own. She took me to the library and I saw a game titled Animal Crossing: Population Growing and I told my mom I wanted to try it. So I took it home and started playing. My mom had to keep checking it out because I played it way past the return date. So she ended up buying me my own version shortly after.
*11: What is your nickname in the game?* In Araxos, they call me missy. In Piecrust, Belle-A.
*12: What is a random fact about your town?* Both have no dreamies. No resetted plots. Just natural move-ins. I like the anticipation. 
*13: Do you time travel?* No. Not in either of my towns.
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?* Bats. Omg. BATS.
*15: Favorite island tour?* I like the hammer one.
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?* Couple hours, at least. (lul.)
*17: When is your character's birthday?* Cryptid's is August 11th. Ava-Jade's is November 30th. 
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?* Love black lillies.
*19: What town project is your favorite?* Cube Sculpture or the Flower Arch.
*20: What town project do you hate the most?* Geyser and Rack of Rice.
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?* More villager personalities with sub categories. Moreee dialogue, like in ACG. Character-specific personalities. Ex: Antonio is more shy than Leonardo, although they are both jocks.
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?* Ava-Jade: Stylish, cheeky, thoughtful.
Cryptid: Energetic, aloof, bright.
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?* Resetting so much.
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?* I've always adored fishing.
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.* I don't like Dr. Shrunk. He's always irked me. And Tom Nook has always been a little gr*******.
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?* Princess. Or pink ("white") Rococo. 
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?* Patchwork. Reminds me of Vera Bradley bags and I _hate_ those.
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?* Anything. Everyone knows that.
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?* No she's too sweet and adheres to a set of her own strict rules.
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?* Omg Rover.
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?* Everything. The graphics, the customization, the implementation of QR codes..
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?* Lack of villager personality variety.
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?* Not yet.
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?* Jitters.
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?* For villagers to request PWP's in Piecrust.
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?* Probably Chrissy, or Hippeux. Because of experiences. ♥ But Hazel just moved into Piecrust and I have a feeling I'll adore her, too.
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?* Al. Because sock monkies. I'm terrified of them. 
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):* Mayor Cryptid has this face: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Mayor Ava-Jade has this face: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Both have default hair now because of my lack of the Shampoodle building. Cryptid will have green or black eyes and dark blue hair. Ava-Jade will have.. gee, I don't know what eye color or hair color for her, yet.


----------



## HeyPatience (Jul 31, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *I named my town Allagash because of a forest in the state I live in, and as for my mayor I think Luna is a cute name *
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *Vesta, shes always a favorite*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *Elvis*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *Any of my last 3 dreamies, because I really really want them in my town!*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *Probably K.K. Slider or Digby*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *I run it, but I feel that Amelia takes charge when Im gone*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *Bubblegum K.K.*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *K.K. Dirge, I creeps me out*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *A cat!*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *I started playing Animal Crossing in 2003, I started playing because I was always over at my moms friends house being babysat and it was something that would keep me busy for hours if I couldnt go outside to play.*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *One of the variants that has the players first initial and something after it*
12: What is a random fact about your town? *After having my town for 5 months I still havent fixed my town flag*
13: Do you time travel? *Only to get trees, or to plot reset a villager*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *I think llamas would be cool, raccoons, or dogs that look similar to Digby and Isabelle*
15: Favorite island tour? *The one where you have to collect the gemstones*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *Anywhere between 10 minutes to an hour. It depends on what I have going on that day*
17: When is your character's birthday? *June 29th*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *Roses*
19: What town project is your favorite? *Wisteria Trellis*
20: What town project do you hate the most? *Drilling Rig*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *To move furniture around like you can in AC:HHD*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *Kind, selfless, green thumb*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *The only thing I can think of is putting up with being unhappy with my last town for so long*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *bug hunting*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *Not really, I used to not like Lyle back in Wild World because I thought he was weird and shady but I dont mind him now*
26: What furniture series do you like the most? *Either the Mermaid or Princess series*
27: What furniture series do you like the least? *The Egg Series*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *Eat a Klondike bar*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *I think she could because she could use her cuteness to her advantage*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *I feel like it was supposed to be Isabelle. I feel like she likes her position as the assistant much more, and she chickened out on being mayor at the last second before the players first character arrives*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *I like the customization it offers, and how open ended the game is. But I also still have to fill my bug, fish, and diving catalogs so I still have plenty of things to do.*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *The Scorpion, Tarantula, Bees, and Coelacanth*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *In my last town it was Fushia, I was so heart broken. There was no mention of anyone, or her moving*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *Barold*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *Again any of my last 3 dreamies would be awesome right now.*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Either Stitches, Vesta, or Mitzi. I always had one of the three, or even all three, in my towns in Population Growing. They've always been favorites since.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Barold, he looks like this creepy guy that works at my school.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *She usually has the straight hair with the bangs pulled back in the light brown/dirty blonde color. AAA face. And her clothes change alot but right now shes wearing the overall dress with the moon hair clip with no shoes.*


----------



## Myax (Jul 31, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *I named my character Myax because of a favourite childhood book. The girl in the book was actually named Miyax, though as I was younger I had spelt it without the 'i'. My town's name is Hyrule because of Zelda ^_^ *

2: Who is your favorite current villager? *Probably Dotty because she's been with me since I got the game <3*

3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *Velma. Her and I just don't click.*

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *Probably Lucky so Ankah has a friend or anyone else.*

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *Digby or Kicks*

6: Who or what truly runs your town? *Defiantly not me, so probably my villagers.*

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *I honestly don't like any that I know of..*

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *I don't really know what my least favourite is.*

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *I'd have a Uchi personality and maybe a deer?*

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *I started playing late December of 2013, but no real reason of why other than I just got a DS.*

11: What is your nickname in the game? *Muffin thanks to Dotty *

12: What is a random fact about your town? *I just started trying for a perfect town, so everything is a mess of trees and flowers.*

13: Do you time travel? *I used to in the first year of playing all the time. Now, I can't bring myself to do it unless it was maybe an hour or less if I missed something for my villagers.*

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *Raccoons or Foxes*

15: Favorite island tour? *Any bug tour*

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *In the day maybe 2 hours, at night a lot more.*

17: When is your character's birthday? *July 12*

18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *Rose or dandelion*

19: What town project is your favorite? *The updated town hall, I love how happy it made Isabelle*

20: What town project do you hate the most? *The sign*

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *I don't really know, I'm pretty happy with it*

22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *Caring, giving, reliable*

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *When I first started playing I let 2 of my favourite villagers leave </3 Vic and Eloise*

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *Bug hunting*

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *Tom Nook and Gracie. More so Gracie though because after all this time of playing, I've seen her once.*

26: What furniture series do you like the most? *I like the modern series*

27: What furniture series do you like the least? *Patchwork*

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *He probably already sold his soul, so there's not much left he could.*

29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *She wouldn't be a harsh leader, but yes. I see her being a cute little ruler that loves everyone.*

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *Isabelle, no hesitation.*

31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *Helping my little cuties*

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *Helping my not so little cuties. Or Dotty asking for a bloody shark ticked me off.*

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *Vic and Eloise D':*

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *Rodney*

35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *For my perfect town to last a few more days x.x*

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *I can't choose that, but probably one of the following Ankah, Pietro, Dotty, Kyle, Kiki, Vic, or Eloise.*

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Maybe Velma because I just don't get along with her?*

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *AAA face, a redish brown short hair but it's usually long and white, Kyle's shirt, bone pants, Hero's boots, and tan levels 1-4, right now it's probably 4? *


----------



## Shawna (Dec 2, 2015)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
Pinkland and Heaven are original names and my town themes will match with them.  Both of my mayors are named Shawna because that's my name in real life.

*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
Astrid!  I have her in both of my towns! ♥

*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
In Pink, it is Moose.  In Heaven, it is Elvis...

*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
Sylvia!  Though, it would be cute to me to have both Coco and Velma in Pinkland FSOR, so I guess I would have Velma move to Pinkland and have Sylvia move to Heaven.

*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be*
Pave!!! He is absolutely gorgeous! <333 

*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
Me!


*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
K.K. Oasis

*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
I Love You is really sad to me, even though my favorite villager listens to it.

*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
Peppy kangaroo!

*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
I was 10.  My father thought it'd be fun, so he bought CityFolk.  I'm 17 now.

*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
Just Shawna.

*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
I reset for Pinkland and Heaven both on the same day.

*13: Do you time travel?*
Yes, but I'm trying to reframe from doing so right now.


*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
Bats!

*15: Favorite island tour?*
Hide-and-Seek!

*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
It varies from day to day.  School really limits my playtime.


*17: When is your character's birthday?*
My birthday is June 9th, so both of my mayors' birthdays are too.

*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
Roses!

*19: What town project is your favorite?*
Flower arch!

*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
I don't know.  Anything gray and boring.
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
Being able to be a villager's boyfriend/girlfriend, regardless if your/their gender 

*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
Ready to work!

*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
Resetting my towns too many times.  I am in great hands right now, so hopefully I never have to do it again.

*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
Bug catching!  Especially in the Summer!

*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
Tom Nook!  He's just a cheapskate and he leaves his poor nephews to the manage the store without supervision. 

*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
Lovely!

*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
Sloppy.

*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
Not show his ugly face ever again.

*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
No.  It's my job!

*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
Someone who looked exactly like me.

*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
Being mayor!  The island is a huge advantage for me, too!

* 32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
Constantly tripping.  I tend to get bad physical luck a lot...

*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
I plead the fifth amendment. 

*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
I've had Gaston and Canberra in pervious towns.  Oh, and Rolf!

*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
Too hard!  Well, I really need to get the shoe store, otherwise I can't do Toy Day!

*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Astrid!  She is an angel with a heart of gold!  She is very motherly and sweet!  Makes me feel like her joey! ♥

*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Rolf!  I have a horrid history with this dude!  Let's just live it at that.

* 38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *
Both of my mayors have the AAA face.  Shawna in Pinkland is wearing a pink dress I designed and the Shawna in Heaven is wearing a pink wave tank.


----------



## Thericefish (Dec 2, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? My character is my own name so duh, for the town name I thought Mushrule would be pretty cool since it was a mashup of the Mushroom Kingdom and Hyrule.
2: Who is your favorite current villager? Hopper
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? Freckles
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? Margie, because I was becoming really close to her and she moved out when I was doing some small Time Travel.
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? I'm not a furry, so I am going to pretend that the characters are human so yeah, Isabelle.
6: Who or what truly runs your town? Isabelle, what mayor actually does work in this game?
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? K.K. Rockin
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? Not a fan of Marine song, but i haven't heard them all.
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? Maybe Cranky and totally a penguin 
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? I started to play Animal Crossing back in 2008 when I just wante to spend money because I was a stupid kid, the guy at the store recommended this game to me and because I wanted to spend money I bought it. I came home and I didn't stop playing for a year or two.
11: What is your nickname in the game? I am not close to my villagers, I don't like any of them that much so I don't talk to them, therefore I don't have a nickname
12: What is a random fact about your town? I destroyed all of my public works projects when I was remodeling 
13: Do you time travel? Yes
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? Anything fuzzy and wuzzy, I don't think there are enough dogs.
15: Favorite island tour? The bug catching one
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? Depends, by myself its about 20 mins, but when my friend has freetime its a few hours
17: When is your character's birthday? 9/7
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? Don't have one
19: What town project is your favorite? The police station, but I haven't unlocked it yet!
20: What town project do you hate the most? Any of the signs
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? A way to add official paths, or buying and selling business maybe having to run for mayor?
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? Shady, Rich, Shady
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? Not ACNL but in ACWW I completed two towns and reset both of them.
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? Fishing
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. Freckles, I really hate the way he acts and looks
26: What furniture series do you like the most? The Ice one is pretty nice
27: What furniture series do you like the least? Gracie Gracie's stuff
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? Not anything forum appropriate 
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? On accident 
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? I don't think it is anyone in the game that we have met
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? How loving the community is
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? It needs a little bit more, a lot of small tinkers to make the game last even longer
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? Margie
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? FRECKLES
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? Anything space related
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Don't have one
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Don't really have one
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): I have them dressed up like a bear, its so cute!


----------



## gameboy (Dec 2, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? My name and then the last bit of my name + ville. It used to be called Hyrule but I felt obligated to make it Zelda themed and I read that Hyrule is the most common name. 
2: Who is your favorite current villager? Mira!
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? Hmm... maybe Bam? I like him a lot but he's not a dreamie.
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? Marshal because I miss him.
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? Isabelle.
6: Who or what truly runs your town? Me? 
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? K.K. Cruisin'.
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? Hypno K.K. because it reminds me of that one scary town. 
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? I wish they didn't have personalities divided into genders. I'd be a normal bunny.
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? I played it at my friends house and bought it the same week.
11: What is your nickname in the game? None, it's still my name.
12: What is a random fact about your town? It's the second town on my cartridge because I restarted.
13: Do you time travel? Yes, often.
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? I want to see more "big cats" like Katrina, aka panthers, cheetahs, etc.
15: Favorite island tour? The one with balloons.
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? Yikes, a lot. Probably 4-6 when I'm on break/not busy and then 0 when I am. 
17: When is your character's birthday? 1/8.
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? Blue roses.
19: What town project is your favorite? Cube sculpture. Just wish it were a little cheaper.
20: What town project do you hate the most? The drilling rig.
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? More pocket slots. A LOT more. 
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? A disappointing mayor.
23: Have you ever done something you are ashamed of or regret in this game? I accidentally moved out Marshal because I hadn't played in so long and forgot to time travel to my last played day.
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? Fishing is the most fun.
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. Resetti was pretty scary when I was a kid playing on the Gamecube.
26: What furniture series do you like the most? Ice set!
27: What furniture series do you like the least? Despite loving the holiday, I don't like the Pave set you get from Festivale.
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? Sell his own soul. Maybe also the souls of his nephews.
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? Yes and she should. 
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? Isabelle.
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? The villagers.
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? Grass wear.
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? YES it was painful. Painful enough to make me restart.
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? Quillson.
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? Marshal and Big Top.
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Marshal because he was the first villager to give me a picture.
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Quillson because I wasn't able to get Marshal because of him.
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): Dark brown hair, the default hair that came with my character, the first set of eyes (when you answer all the first options with Rover), black headphones, black hat, black thick rimmed glasses, bunny shirt and I think just jeans and the hero's boots.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Dec 2, 2015)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
I named my character after myself and I named my town Onett because it is the starting town in EarthBound

* 2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
My favorite villager is Tom. I like him because he reminds me of myself, I like his furniture, and we both like mac n' cheese.

* 3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
I don't have a least favorite villager, besides all of the gorillas.

* 4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
I want Pekoe to move in because she is my favorite dreamie that I do not yet have.

*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
Probably Isabelle. She is always so kind and is always thinking of everyone else before herself.

* 6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
I truly run my town!!!!

* 7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
K.K. Jongara or Stale Cupcakes.

* 8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
Hypno K.K.

* 9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
I would be a lazy cat villager. Named Pickles.

* 10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
I origionally started with City Folk back in 2010 and I started playing it cuz I saw it and I bought it.

*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
Lil' guy

* 12: What is a random fact about your town?*
Booker runs the police station and the lost and found.

*13: Do you time travel?*
Yes, but only days at a time.

*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?* 
Probably turtles. And for the record, Kapp'n and all of the others AREN'T turtles, they are kappas.

*15: Favorite island tour?*
The one where you have to find the furniture.

* 16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
Anywhere from none to 5 hours.

* 17: When is your character's birthday?*
Same as my own birthday, November 4th.

* 18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
Pansies, and my favorite color of flower is purple.

* 19: What town project is your favorite?*
The cube statue or the instrument shelter.

*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
That weird thing that looks like a giant tooth.

* 21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
I would make all of the holidays for specific reigion (e.g. Tanabata and Shamrock Day) available to everywhere!

*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
Lazy, nerdy, angler.

*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
In my old game, I ate my perfect fruit when I started my town.

* 24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
Fishing.
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
Not really.

* 26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
I can't decide.

* 27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
The kiddie set.

*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
Sell a house and furniture to you. What else?

* 29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
Probably.

* 30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
Tortimer.

*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
The fact that it exists.

* 32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
I feel it is too different of a traditional Animal Crossing game.

*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
Nope.

* 34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
Rocket.

*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
The Yule log item.

* 36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Tom. Look at question 9.

* 37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Rocket. Look at question 34.

* 38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *
Black eyes, Hero's outfit and gray hair.


----------



## radioloves (Dec 2, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? My mayors name is my real first name and for my town name I used to play agario very often during the summer time and after watching lets be cops a while back I used poopa as my gameplay name and the app store game metropolis and poopa became the ultimate, poopalis! I hope I didn't realllly steal the name... 

2: Who is your favorite current villager? My favourite currently would be Ken the rooster smug!

3: Who is your least favorite current villager? Least favourite would be Sparro, dunno not really into the jocky sporty type... </3

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? I would move in all the penguin villagers, because they are my favourite animal <3!!

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? I would date Lief because we are both into plants and the luxious life of greenery ahahaha

6: Who or what truly runs your town? The zen public work projects/theme, and who ever is living in it right now. but we all know it's the mayor !

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? I like Steep Hill the most, best favourite here~

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? Mmm probably Rock? all that aren't my favourite!

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? I would be either a hamster or a penguin, probably penguin and a uchi or snooty 

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? I started with the animal crossing wild world with my best friend at the time and she playe dit often so I followed along and we ended playing a lot together <3

11: What is your nickname in the game? Ms A

12: What is a random fact about your town? Town map is a poop!

13: Do you time travel? Not really, the only times were for a quick fix! 

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? Probably a dragon kind, seems stylish aahha

15: Favorite island tour? Gardening, bug catching, balloon shooting and matching! 

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? I play fairly often aleast 60 + for sure xD

17: When is your character's birthday? 10/06

18: What is your favorite flower in the game? Purple pansies and blue roses!! xoxoxo

19: What town project is your favourite? I've seen so many cool and pretty ones in dream towns and such, I currently don't have them in my town but I wouls say, the arches and light up pwps!

20: What town project do you hate the most? Probably signs and diging sites?

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? It would be more tools to control the kind of town maps, more shops to unlock, and better design slots and set up!

22: How would you describe your main character in three words? Official. Quirky. Humble.

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? Just sending swear letters out to everyone! that was when I was super little though ahaha

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? I like bug hunting to the most then it would probably be fishing~

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. Nah I like them all, just some are not as attractive than others ahhaha

26: What furniture series do you like the most? I like the princess and rococo series the most!

27: What furniture series do you like the least? uhh, dunno they're all really nice x3

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? Hmm, threaten or much worse Dx

29: Could Isabelle rule the world? She totally would if she was evil and used my power to gain her own !

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? Tortimer or another dog or birdd....?

31: What is your favorite thing about the game? It's calming, simple, fun and long term gameplay, very nice for any ages <3

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? hmm sometimes it's set to the current day and goes day by day when thiugh you aren't playing Dx

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? I think so, back in the animal crossing wild world, but it was too long ago I can't remember much !

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? So far just Croque, gotta move him out once I get his pic! 

35: What do you want the most in this game right now? Hmm, more holly, hydrangea and olive starts! so I can finish my town maze ahaha!!

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? hmm so far no one yet, but I'll probably find one soon 

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? I LIKE THEM ALL OK LOL

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): narrow eyes, and traditional themed clothing <3 at its finest x3


----------



## xPengyMC_ (Dec 2, 2015)

Spoiler: My answers - it's really long



1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? 
*I named my character after myself and my village is named Rainston because I love rain!*

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*My favorite current villager is Agnes.*

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*My least favorite current villager is Cousteau.*

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*It would definitely be Bam because he is a dreamie and I've met him in someone else's town!*

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*I would probably date Leilani from the island! LOL!*

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*I run it but it seems Pecan suggests all the PWPs.*

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*Bubblegum K.K. is 100% for sure my favorite!*

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*Hypno K.K., IT MAKES ME SO UNEASY AND UNSETTLED.*

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*I would probably be smug tbh lol*

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*Well I started playing the month it came out (I don't even remember anymore), but have since reset twice and I'm happy with my town currently. I'm starting my new town soon on a different cartridge.
*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*"Lil' guy" (I hate it tho lol)*

12: What is a random fact about your town?
*My beach has a random, very small secluded section only accessible by swimming which makes me very happy!*

13: Do you time travel?
*Nope!*

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Probably lizards or geckos*

15: Favorite island tour?
*Elite Labyrinth Tour*

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*60-90 minutes*

17: When is your character's birthday?
*August 15 (My real bday)*

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Blue tulips*

19: What town project is your favorite?
*Instrument Shelter (I like knowing the weather)*

20: What town project do you hate the most?
*The big drill thing*

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*Ability to choose a villager in your town at the beginning of the game*

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Outgoing, peaceful, relaxed*

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*Maybe placing permanent PWPs in bad places*

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Fishing, I've easily caught over 1,000 fish.*

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*For some reason Gracie annoys me but I have no idea why?*

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Sleek and Alpine*

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Sloppy*

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Run a 1,000 mile marathon*

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*Yeah, she's awesome dude!*

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Isabelle!*

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*Being mayor*

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*Grass deterioration*

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*No, actually!*

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Limberg, but I loved him <3*

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*Nothing really, just monetary things I guess?*

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Bam because he IS AMAZING!*

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*I don't have one*

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*Normal brown hair, with some of the Santa stuff on*


----------



## Classygirl (Dec 2, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the town the way you did?:  I have a few towns the first one was Camelot because I love Arthurian legend and I used my name was new to the game, Second was built for Halloween around Oct so named it NightElm after the 80s Elm St films and named my Mayor Sidney because I always loved that name when I was younger I wanted to change mine, third was Moorland based on Wuthering Heights meant to be very sparse and wintery, Mayor Cathy book character perm alt Heath, Meridia I just thought sounded cool, mirror town type sound, Mayor Antonia seemed pretty and Italian sounding, Fayette obviously Fate was in love  Mayor Sidney again, Mystique sounded magical Mayor Fayette lol, latest town I wrote a bunch of names took a poll picked Celestia I have seen some towns with names from my many named poll and think it's sweet if they were inspired there, Mayor Sher, next town name remains secret right now name likely mine..

2: Who is your favorite current villager?  Oh so hard, currently I don't know I guess today I will say Pashmina, ask me tomorrow I will answer different likely .

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?  Bonbon, I am considering replacing her with Coco maybe..

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?: I have most of my dreams I am done seeking but I wouldn't mind getting Gigi I had her in City Folk or get Ed and Winnie back that I let go from my horse town without having to 16.

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?.. K.K the guitar player not the DJ lol

6: Who or what truly runs your town?  Right now time runs my town, and my villagers.

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? Hypno K.K., or K.K. Rock/Rockabilly..too many

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?: King K.K. or Dirge?

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?: Probably the uchi wolf they are missing female 

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? After CF stopped having wifi connection with others and New Leaf came out and I got a ds..why because I already loved it, when as soon as I could.

11: What is your nickname in the game?: I have a few, Social Butterfly is my favorite.

12: What is a random fact about your town? A random fact..I pestered Isabelle enough to find the exact right space in Camelot to connect the Coffeshop on a small strip of land to the river bridge..love it..also only town I have with bamboo and I hate it specially as I am planning to tt forward a bit to IRL.

13: Do you time travel? I fell behind but yes, if cycling if not only day by day only so much to do in a day do it and go on..

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? So etching mythical..or just add missing types of wolves, sheep, and deer, my favs..

15: Favorite island tour? I love scavenger and if I want to get frustrated but have fun the item matching game, it reminds me of Memory

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? When I do play..5 hrs..If it is a shor day 1-2.. If I am in the middle of catching up to time or starting new or so etching then longer so maybe 2 each town I play..as much as I can when I can..

17: When is your character's birthday? Nov 12 in one town so could get wish earlier..stupid, Jan 12 others I think, alts vary.

18: What is your favorite flower in the game? Purple or Blue roses and Gold of course

19: What town project is your favorite? Cafe 

20: What town project do you hate the most? Pile of pipes..

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? More mainstreet or character interaction at places and homes..maybe put a city back and be able to plan events with villagers

22: How would you describe your main character in three words? Stable, Loyal, Fun

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? Not really, I regret not being careful and having lost animals to tt accidents, I regret giving any villagers fish bugs or fossils for their homes, or denying requests..I regret a shortcut I took on something..I regret my first TBT trade yrs a go.someone paid for Fauna and took my Diana as payment and I had to fight to recover that error in judgement, or getting frustrated and giving Marshall away for an u fair price..ok some regrets but no shame.

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? I have become a good diver, but when I need to I'm a great fisher

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. I do t really like Lyle, I don't see much of Digny, and the little and big Nooks not my favs

26: What furniture series do you like the most? Roccoco is pretty of the regulars. Garcie Princess and Ice and Spooky/Creepy are cool too.

27: What furniture series do you like the least? Cabin,Alpine, Patchwork,Blue,Green..the rustic and basics as my alt typically has those and I'm getting tired of a perm alt.

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? Haha I would like to know what his backstory is..I say anything.

29: Could Isabelle rule the world? No, she has too much OCD she can't even unpack her house she says..good at work bad at social.

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? Isabelle

31: What is your favorite thing about the game? Little things, my villager talks..and am turning I to a collector finally

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? Some of the holidays being very tedious or hard instead of interactive and enjoyable..

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? Yes..Wendy, Tiffany, Bangle, Monique, and more sigh..

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? Charlise, now only on Main St thank goodness.

35: What do you want the most in this game right now? To undo the mess of jumping forward to present time smoothly or to before the holidays and catch up by new year in all towns.

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Wolfgang, always was always will be

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? That I've met, Charlise..why big green blob..

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..) All a little different, I always answer the first three questions yes after female and name so I have that face and type, I don't usually do MII mask, I like the wigs if not the formal party do and change about weekly I to a prepicked mannequin outfit..


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 2, 2015)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?* 
Hooptown, because it was supposed to have a basketball theme.  King Dad just seemed like a cool name.

*2: Who is your favorite current villager?* 
Fauna, she's so darn sweet.

*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?* 
tough one, i like all of my current villagers.  probably Sly, because he doesnt bring much to the table since we've already got two other jock characters.

*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?* 
Drago, because i accidentally lost him to a move-out when i was time-travelling, and because we don't have any lazy villagers right now...

*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?* 
kinda weird question but Isabelle, she takes the initiative, and she's capable...

*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
my whims

*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
King KK!  (my japanese friend hates it though)

*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
I dunno, there are many that are blah.  kk dirge maybe?

*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
a normal dolphin, wearing an aloha shirt and a captain's hat...

*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
last year, to relax...

*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
Papi

*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
by design we have natural trails instead of patterned pathways...

*13: Do you time travel?*
heck yes!  although i didn't time travel until i'd been playing the game for probably a year...

*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
dolphins ftw!

*15: Favorite island tour?*
advanced scavenger hunt.  so lucrative, so easy...

*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
on a bit of hiatus now, but when i'm playing, about an hour a day...

*17: When is your character's birthday?*
march 22nd

*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
blue pansies, i just like the way they look

*19: What town project is your favorite?*
the bridges that connect everybody in town so well

*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
the face cutout standee, it looks tacky

*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
if somebody at the island flips the switch, it doesnt end everybody else's session

*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
pretty cool guy

*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
?? no

*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
i love fishing and bug-hunting equally.  not a fan of diving for seacreatures though...

*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
i dont know why, but Joan just annoys me.

*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
the exotic series looks the best

*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
the egg series- so ugly!

*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
hold his own nephews for ransom!

*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
doesnt she already rule the world??

*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
KK SLider, but it would interfere with his rock-and-roll lifestyle...

*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
all the events and holidays

*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
annoying and rude behavior by others at the island

*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
Lolly and Drago.  due to time travelling accidents!

*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
Olaf.  ugly looks, ugly personality

*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
to finish cataloging the Gracie Grace clothing

*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Fauna, her character is cute and sweeet and so friendly

*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Olaf because he sucks

*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*
brown hair, big brown eyes, viking helmet, ladder shades, 7-11 clerk shirt, green plaid shorts, hiking boots...

is this interview over?


----------



## gem83 (Dec 2, 2015)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
Tadfield and Mayor Crowley are from my favorite book. Sonata and Mayor Harper are both musical names.

*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
In Tadfield, Kyle. In Sonata, Freya.

*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
In Tadfield, Olaf. In Sonata, Harry and Hippeux.

*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
Eugeeeene I just reserved him 

*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
K.K. Slider. No question lmao. Maybe Sable too.

*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
Wolf villagers lmao

*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*Steep Hill, K.K. Jongara, K.K. Groove, K.K. Salsa.

*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
K.K. Synth. Oddly enough, this is the song Aika Village ruined for me. Not Hypno K.K. Still love that one.

*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
A smug wolf or a cranky wolf.

*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
August of 2015 (this year). One of my friends told me about it.

*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
Harper doesn't have any, but Crowley is youngin.

*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
Neither of them look good lmao

*13: Do you time travel?*
Aaaall the time.

*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
Foxes.

*15: Favorite island tour?*
Bug-catching and ore-hunting

*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
2 hours?

*17: When is your character's birthday?*
Both of them are 12/28

*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
Purple, pink, and black hybrids.

*19: What town project is your favorite?*
The campsite lmao

*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
No idea.

*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
Being able to pick your villager's plot location.

*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
Crowley: Sly, refined, quiet. Harper: Caring, friendly, outgoing

*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
I somehow managed to accidentally void a dreamie the day after I bought them. ;-;

*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
Fishing

*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
Shrunk. I don't even need to explain.

*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
Rococo and princess

*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
Balloon

*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
Honestly, no. She has the skill but I feel like she'd get overwhelmed or work herself to death.

*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
Idk...

*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*The villagers.

*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
How hard it is to use paths.

*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
Yup.

*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
Harry and Rizzo.

*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
A pretty town lol

*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
KYLE! He was my first ever smug in my first town that I deleted and I fell in loooove

*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Elise because she looks so gross.

*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*
Crowley has the AAA face with black hair that curls up into a point in the front, the tiny shades, a QR of a black peacoat with a red scarf, and black formal pants and shoes. Harper has the BBB face I believe, with brown eyes, brown hair? a QR of a fluffy coat, the purple striped knit cap, chino pants, and snowboots.


----------



## Moonlight- (Dec 2, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*My name in real life is Jessica and I just liked how Oakwood sounded.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*If I had her, it would be Peanut, but in my town it's Rocco or Skye.*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*I don't have one in my town.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Definitely Peanut because I had her in my City Folk town and she was really sweet and cute, but about 2 months ago she unexpectedly moved out . I really want her back.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Probably KK Slider*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Isabelle, she makes everything happen. I also wish I knew what a bamboo shoot starter did before I planted it...*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*K.K. Bossa and Wandering!*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*KK Synth*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*Probably a normal squirrel*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*I started playing Animal Crossing around February this year on the Wii. I don't know how I found out about it*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Muscles (something that doesn't describe me at all), Mega J, Pop Star and Lil J.*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*It's nowhere near done.*
13: Do you time travel?
*No*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Dolphin*
15: Favorite island tour?
*Hide and Seek*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*1-3 hours*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*On my birthday, the 16th of September (the most common birthday )*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Rose*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*Police Station*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*Probably the yield sign and danger sign because I'm not interested in them*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*The technique used to design homes in Happy Home Designer.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Fairly girly clothes, nice and kind of cute.*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*RUNNING*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Bug hunting!*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Mr Resetti, he was annoying in CF because he would lecture you for 'resetting' even if the electricity unexpectedly went out.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Bug series and Mermaid series*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Probably the green series because it's quite boring.*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Never ask for bells again*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*If I could too*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Idk*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*Villagers*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*Grass deterioration*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Yes, Peanut *
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Some people will hate me, but Gaston.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*A nice looking town*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Peanut, she is so cute and sweet!*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Elise, she is just ugly*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*AAA face with brown hair, brown eyes, dazed dress, rainbow tights and polka dot gum boots.*


----------



## Crash (Dec 2, 2015)

this thread was dug up from the abyss lol but i'm glad

*Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
my first town's mayor is named Crash, which is my name; my cycling town's mayor is named Bella, after Bellatrix Lestrange since the town is called Azkaban; my second town's mayor is named Hazel, because that's one of my favorite names. (｡?▽?｡)♡
*Who is your favorite current villager?* 
lolly, lobo, kidd, tangy, mira
*Who is your least favorite current villager?* 
actually none right now
*If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?* 
poppy, winnie, rowan, poncho, ankha, molly...all the dreamies for my second town l o l
*If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
kk slider 
*Who or what truly runs your town?*
the trees
*Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
stale cupcakes & steep hill
*What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
i don't really dislike any of them tbh i just like some more than others
*If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
either an octopus, cat, or a wolf & either normal or uchi
*When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
late summer 2013 :>
*What is your nickname in the game?*
i think stitches & tangy call me 'CC', but that's all so far
*What is a random fact about your town?*
it's the third (?) consecutive town on that cartridge that i've had oranges on (kill me)
*Do you time travel?*
hellllllllll yeah
*If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
i have absolutely no idea, i guess bats maybe? there's already so many animals. maybe certain villagers could be babies of their species (kittens, puppies, etc) even certain villagers look older or younger. idk !!
*Favorite island tour?*
usually the bug catching ones, whether it's beetles or dragonflies or all bugs. that & the ore hunting ones, i'm actually good at those
*How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
too much
*When is your character's birthday?*
crash's is 3/30 (mine), bella's is ??, hazel's is 4/1
*What is your favorite flower in the game?*
white lilies, blue roses, pink carnations
*What town project is your favorite?*
the statue fountain, wisteria trellis, hammock, picnic blanket
*What town project do you hate the most?*
none really but some are definitely a little odd
*If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
well i'd take every new feature from HHD and put it in the game, expanded villager personalities/more variety in conversations, bigger maps, ability to place villager houses, even more PWPs & the ability to rotate and place them better, all shops get upgrades rather than just nookling's, bigger storage space...lots of stuff i hope to see in the new game when it comes out
*How would you describe your main character in three words?*
cute, christmas-y, me ; - ;
*Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
other than spending an outrageous amount of time on it, no
*What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
i like them all but i'll only do each of them if i'm in the mood to
*Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
resetti, for obvious reasons. 
*What furniture series do you like the most?*
probably sweets or cabana, but i usually use a mix of a lot of different sets when i decorate
*What furniture series do you like the least?*
none, they're all pretty neato in their own ways
*What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
things i can't say on this forum
*Could Isabelle rule the world?*
i doubt it, she's too sweet. i love her
*Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
i saw a comic once about isabelle saying it was supposed to be tortimer's grandson, but she didn't think he'd be good for the job...so i'm going with him
*What is your favorite thing about the game?*
it's peaceful. all of the villagers are so sweet and everything is just...happy :')
*What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
i have a love/hate relationship with the fact that it's in real time, but i really wish there was a way to keep villagers from moving out without you giving the okay
*Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
felicity. _twice_. did the 16 villager cycle twice to get her back. 
*Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
diva, gigi, chow, jambette, rocket
*What do you want the most in this game right now?*
to make my towns look like i've planned them to be
*Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
lolly - i've had her for over two years and i went through hell to get her. i'm definitely not letting her go! she's one of many favorites though
*Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
i have two, and for good reasons. #1 is jacques - i've had him as a random move-in in every single damn town, and my sister got him in her own town just a few days after i did. i can't escape him. and in my current cycling town i've gotten him twice. i don't like bird villagers to begin with, but i absolutely hate him.
#2 is rocket - i had her in an old cycling town and her birthday was the day after the date i was tt'ing back and forth from, so i was getting three letters per cycle from her about her birthday party. it clogged my mailbox up so bad and she _never freaking left_. i must've gone through over 100 villagers and rocket never left. part of the reason i reset that town was because of her.
*What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*
short light blonde hair, blue/grey eyes, and a christmas dress C:​


----------



## mayortash (Dec 2, 2015)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
My characters name is my nickname and my town is a nod to Laputa: Castle In The Sky, the Studio Ghibli movie. My original vision was to create a wild, untamed garden like the one in the movie.

*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
Ooh tough call. It's a 3 way tie between Portia, Beardo and Cyrano at the moment.

*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
Frank - only because I've had him for ages and he won't move.

*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
I would love one of the octopus villagers to move in! I think Zucker looks adorable and I haven't had a lazy in my town in ages so that would be nice.

*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
Ehh, Digby I guess? My husband kind of reminds me of him. He's energetic and when he gets onto the subject of something he's passionate about he gets really excited.

*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
Me

*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
I quite like KK Sonata

*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
KK Synth

*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
I've answered this somewhere before. I would be a normal I think. Probably a cat but I would love to be an ostrich!

*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
I started playing in 2007. I got a DS as a present and a friend of mine recommended Harvest Moon. I didn't really get on with it well and an internet search revealed AC - I bought it from the store and really enjoyed it and here I am!

*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
Right now it's "kid".

*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
Uhhh, random fact? I guess one would be that I don't have any yellow flowers in my town.

*13: Do you time travel?*
No. But I have nothing against those that do.

*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
Badgers! I think they would be adorable.

*15: Favorite island tour?*
I quite like the diving ones. 

*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
Between 40-50 minutes

*17: When is your character's birthday?*
29 May

*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
Carnations

*19: What town project is your favorite?*
The wisteria trellis

*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
I guess the oil drill thing? I'm not a fan of the construction PWPs

*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
Brewster to hold gyroids again!

*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
It is me.

*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
I don't really understand this one. It's a game. Why would I be ashamed or regret something? 

*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
Fishing

*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
I'm not a fan of Katrina. Mostly just that she takes ages to say one thing.

*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
The classic series

*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
The balloon series

*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
....? 

*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
I guess

*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
Joan the turnip seller (kidding! I don't really know)

*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
How it passes in real time and there's always something new to explore

*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
That the villagers personalities are so watered down

*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
Yes

*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
Honestly? Sometimes I don't like a design but then I get accustomed to it. I didn't like Lyman. Now I see him on my Main Street all the time and he doesn't bother me.

*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
To get my weeding badge.

*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
It's variable but Molly held that spot for a really long time.

*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Same as my answer to 34. I didn't like Beardo when I first got him but now I love him.

*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..)*
Girl with dark brown hair with bangs pulled back. She's ready for snow so she's wearing snow boots, red argyle shirt, black denim jeans, blue pompom hat and tortoiseshell glasses


----------



## Maratz (Dec 2, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*Maratz is the name I go by almost everywhere, whether it's on the Internet or whenever I need a name for a character in a game. And Whiterun, well...my gf was into Skyrim at that time so I randomly picked a town name from this game!*

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Fauna for life! ♥* 

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*I'd go with Paula, she's so ugly :c*

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*That'd be Beau, or pretty much any deer, they're all so cute :3*

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Probably Isabelle!*

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*I'd say it's my never-ending desire to get everything and everyone until I can finally say "I've seen everything this game has to offer", which of course will never happen...until then, I'm trying :3*

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*Right now I'd go with K.K. Jongara live version, it's awesome!*

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*Aika village pretty much ruined Hypno K.K. for me, but I never liked it to begin with. Too much dissonant for my ears :c*

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*A deer of course! And I probably would be a lazy or a cranky one.*

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*For New Leaf, as soon as I got it for Christmas, 2 years ago. I've been a huge fan of the series since Wild World, it goes back several years ago now. I couldn't miss New Leaf and even gifted it to my sister (also a huge fan) so that we could play together!*

11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Since my game is in French, villagers currently call me something like kiddie or little clown, roughly translated.*

12: What is a random fact about your town?
I* can't make up my mind about whether I want paths or not and switch every 3 months! :c*

13: Do you time travel?
*No, it ruins the goal of the game in my opinion, which is to enjoy life from day to day, carpe diem style.*

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*I'd love to see foxes or turtles!*

15: Favorite island tour?
*Hide-and-seek!*

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*I recently came back from hiatus, so it's around 2 to 3 hours daily at the moment, but it varies.*

17: When is your character's birthday?
*Same as mine, february 14*

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Probably a blue rose or blue pansies*

19: What town project is your favorite?
*Wisteria Trellis, even though nobody has ever suggested it in my town, I'd love to build it!*

20: What town project do you hate the most?
*I guess I'll go with the Cube sculpture, it's so modern, not really fitting in the game's landscape.*

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*Some way to buy things put in other Re-Tails from other mayors, directly in our own Re-Tail.*

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Completionist, generous and excentric!*

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*Mmmh, I don't think so!*

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Definitely fishing, it's very relaxing.*

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Luna, I don't really like her personality and I think they could have gone with a better animal than a tapir. She's quite unappealing to me.*

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Tie between gorgeous and regal :3*

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*The balloon one, eww!*

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*EVERYTHING *

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*Isn't she already ruling it? Anyway, she's definitely ruling mine (also, Fauna :3)*

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Probably some suspicious turtles from the mafia turtle family :<*

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*Its power of relaxation and how it allows me to unleash my imagination.*

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*The guilt of leaving it for a few months and coming back after, fearing that my villagers are gone :c*

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Never happened so far in New Leaf (Fauna I'm never gonna let you go :3), but in Wild World I had to let go my first villagers, it was really sad since they were the very first in my very first animal crossing game, they have a special place in my heart and I would love to meet them again in New Leaf actually, by pure luck. No trading whatsoever.*

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Paula is running that category so far, and also the clown sheep.*

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*To finish my tv game show project and play some rounds with people from time to time!*

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Faunaaaaaaa ♥*

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*I don't have one I think. Some villagers aren't appealing to me, and I just let them leave, that's about it.*

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*I like to be well-dressed in general. I like Gracie Grace clothes and fine accessories. I also like exotic hair color!*


----------



## alfiesaurose (Dec 2, 2015)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
well my name is coco, somewhat an nickname of my current name  when making my town i had an obsession with italy, so there you go.
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
hmmmm... probably cheri.
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
becky, ugh she's so sassy
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
lucky, he's cool i guess.
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
digby?.. i like has lil raincoat
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
i leave it to isabelle
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
Bubblegum K.K. its cute i guess
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
kk dirge like what even is that?
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
a cute bunny
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
my sister had ww aaaages ago and gave it to me, and i became a full ac nerd and got cf when it came out and also nl when it came out, i have a gamecube and like last year bought the gamecube one 
*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
i don't have one 
*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
it isn't organised with paths or anything
*13: Do you time travel?*
nope, never
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
i dont know... SHARKS
*15: Favorite island tour?*
fruit maze thing
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
actively, 1.30, on and off, 3-4
*17: When is your character's birthday?*
same as my actual, 28th of feb
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
plain ol cosmos
*19: What town project is your favorite?*
the fountain
*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
the massive hamster ball climbing frame thing, it looks so out of place in my towns
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
the ability to change your name
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
boyish, antisocial, bedhead
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
time traveled so badly i had to reset
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
bug hunting, especially on the island
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
lyle from hra. jeeeez. he needs to shut up and gtfo
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
lovely
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
festival
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
anything. sell his kids
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
no
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
one of tortimer's relatives? idk
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
just that there's literally something to do everyday 
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
you can't really change anything, like where your house is (after you move in) and the placement of other stuff.
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
pinky. never stays. ever
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
barold fo sho.
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
marshal, idek why tho.
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
um um um..... i don't know, diana? she's adorable but im not sure what shes like.
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
monique, she's so meeeean.
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*
light brown short (girl) hair and a totoro qr hoodie, denim jeans and snow boots.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Dec 2, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? _My char's name is my name and I really loved GOT at the time, so I wanted to name my city after a city from the books!_
2: Who is your favourite current villager?_ Daisy! Always Daisy!_
3: Who is your least favourite current villager? _Nibbles because she's kind of creepy looking... _
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? _Pashmina, since I need an Uchi and she's my fave, but I have to cycle about 15 villagers still for her again _
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? _People will kill me, but I actually really like Digby! I think he's adorable  Plus he has a stable job etc..._
6: Who or what truly runs your town? _I guess my villagers kind of run my town, I generally let them do what they like, leave when they like etc. I just put up their (nice) PWP requests_
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? _I'd say 'Spring Blossoms' just because it's he one I always have on, but I haven't *really* listened to them_
8: What is your least favourite K.K. slider song? _So many! As above though, haven't really listened to them all_
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? _I would be an Otter! (My fave animal) And tbh I think I would be Lazy xD Or Uchi, like Pashmina_
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? _Started with the GC version when I was little and always liked that game, so I played the rest when they came out_
11: What is your nickname in the game? _Dearie! Molly gave it me in my first town and I *made* everyone in my new towns call it me too! I believe Hugh calls me C-cat though_
12: What is a random fact about your town? _It's covered in flowers and wild clovers! I love the look of clovers, so I don't pick them- makes the town more natural_
13: Do you time travel? _I used to do it occasionally, but it causes me to become bored of the game quicker, so I haven't in my new town!_
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? _Otters! Because they're the best!_
15: Favourite island tour? _Favourite to play? Scavenger Hunt The one I play most? The flower or rock ones!_
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? _I work most days, so I usually only play on the bus to and from town, so about 1 hour or more_
17: When is your character's birthday? _Same as mine! Feb 1st!_
18: What is your favourite flower in the game? _Pink lilies! Followed by the perf flower whose name escapes me!_
19: What town project is your favourite? _The Wisteria Trellis or the windmill! (The Uchi ones are the best!)_
20: What town project do you hate the most? _Big Screen TV- So ugly! (Or the oil rig thing)_
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? _Either villager plots, like the campsite or a valentines event_
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? _Perfectionist, chatty and fashionable_
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? _I regret buying things on here rather than working for them (tools etc.)_
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? _Bug hunting! I HATE diving sooooo much._
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. _I dislike Lyle, even though he's an Otter. He's way too chatty and plain annoying. He's a bad representative of Otters everywhere!_
26: What furniture series do you like the most? _Exotic/ Japanese series! Or the food...._
27: What furniture series do you like the least? _Robo- it's just ugly!_
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? _Everything_
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? _Well she's a girl, so duhh!_
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? _Another dog probs or maybe Rover, and he just missed his stop..._
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? _The events!_
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? _The chatty NPCs with little interesting vocab_
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? _Yes. Molly my favourite little duck._
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? _Diva or Caroline (who is plain crazy)_
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? _Bamboo Grass! Been wanting it for years... Or a striped wetsuit_
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? _Daisy! She's just so darn cute, and not loved anywhere near enough!!_
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? _Dive. She is so god-damned ugly and annoying af!_
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): _Like me! Brown shoulder length hair, brown eyes and pale af. She's wearing a Comfy Jumper, Worn-out Jeans, Snow Boots and a Santa Hat! (Though usually it's the Straw Boater!)_


----------



## otomatoe (Dec 2, 2015)

1: *Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *
Town name is Sandy, as my way to thank the person who bought me the ACNL copy. Mayor name is Ingrid, the one who introduced me to AC series.

2: *Who is your favorite current villager? *
Beau! He's my in-game little brother <3

3: *Who is your least favorite current villager? *
Uh.. I like all of my villy, but if I have to choose, probably Bangle 

4: *If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?* 
Shep, because he's my favorite and I lost him accidentally due to inactive for some while. Sadly enough, he's the one who left during my hiatus 

5: *If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?* 
Wha?.. May I date both Timmy & Tommy at the same time? LOL

6: *Who or what truly runs your town?*
My addictions B)

7: *Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
K.K Bossa, it gives the feeling of chill time 

8: *What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
K.K Dirge I guess.. It's just uneasy to listen 

9: *If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
an Uchi sloth LOL

10: *When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
Yeaaars ago, because I find the game relaxing 

11: *What is your nickname in the game?*
Dood, as in dude, yeah

12: *What is a random fact about your town?*
I still haven't unlocked Katrina shop gaaaahh

13: *Do you time travel?*
Not in my main town. A lot in my cycling town for sure 

14: *If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
Iguana! <3

15: *Favorite island tour?*
The market price bugs/ fishing tours

16: *How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
40-60 minutes in total

17: *When is your character's birthday?*
July 10th

18: *What is your favorite flower in the game?*
Tulips, especially the black one 

19: *What town project is your favorite?*
Windmill because it looks pretty and grand

20: *What town project do you hate the most?*
Drilling Rig because it looks ugly :/

21: *If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
PWPs are able to be placed in beach 

22: *How would you describe your main character in three words?*
slacking off mayor

23: *Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
whoa what would it be? lol. wait, I do regret buying this game it takes lots of my time hehe jk

24: *What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
Bug hunting! because most bugs looks pretty and appealing

25: *Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
Lyle because he's way too talkative I don't even bother discussing my home with him

26: *What furniture series do you like the most?*
Sloppy, because it looks natural 

27: *What furniture series do you like the least?*
Polka dots, unpleasant to my eyes 

28: *What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
getting his belly pinched multiple times

29: *Could Isabelle rule the world?*
umm.. She's ruling the world already

30: *Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
Sable. She's a total hardworker, my town would grow into a country if she took the office.

31: *What is your favorite thing about the game?*
The villagers personality and dialogues

32: *What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
It's a nice game and I find it hard to put it down </3

33: *Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
Shep and zucker. All moved out accidentally 

34: *Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
Kitty ugh

35: *What do you want the most in this game right now?*
Developing towns, getting more PWPs, and complete catalogue

36: *Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
I'd say Shep. He is my best buddy and the nicest smug I've ever had

37: *Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
I can't pick one but in general, I dislike snooty cats

38: *What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*
light brown hair, brown eyes, graciegrace sweater, santa boots, and lucky clovers as hair accessory c:


----------



## Kristen (Dec 2, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*I have 3 towns idk. My main town's mayor is named after myself and I don't remember why I named it Roseton. It was just pretty to me at the time I guess. My second town's mayor is Sage because that's what I'm called a lot (idek why) and Atlantis is because of Stargate Atlantis and Banjo-Tooie (it's part of Jolly Roger's Lagoon). My third town's mayor is Monica, from the TV show Friends, and the town is Hoenn, the region from the third generation Pok?mon games.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Robin <3*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Hippeux*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*uhhhh Zell because I like deer but he's my fave deer*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*K.K. Slider. I have a thing for musicians I guess*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*I relinquished control to my villagers when they decided they were going to plot their houses where I wanted my PWPs*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*K.K. Dixie. It always gets stuck in my head ngl*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*Space K.K. or whatever the heck it is; it annoys me so much*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*I would be a mix but that's not an option sooo.. I would be cranky and I would be a dog.*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*I started playing around when the Gamecube version came out*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*I have 3 towns and they've been cycling through nicknames so much that I don't even know anymore. I remember being called honeybun and popstar but idk.*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*I've been running my main one since June 2013 and I'm not even finished constructing it yet*
13: Do you time travel?
*yeah sue me*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Giraffes, Foxes, or Owls. I know they're special characters but I need them as villager species*
15: Favorite island tour?
*Ore finding tour (sry I don't remember the exact name)*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*uhh I don't know*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*In my main town, October 18th, just like meee. I think Sage's is December 27th and Monica's is April 4th.*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*it changes every week. jk I like the pink and purple roses*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*Flower arch or caf?*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*Oil drill*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*I have too many suggestions so I'm just going to go with having one of your villagers as your roomate and allowing more than 10 villagers live in each town*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*not in control*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*I regret nothing*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*diving because it's the most challenging for me*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Zipper T Bunny. He's too creepy*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Either Gracie set or Jingle set*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Gorgeous series.*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*probably murder you and rob your home*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*duh*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Gonna go with Rover*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*Designing my town*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*the fact that I don't even have control in my own town, villagers ruin my designs*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*not in New Leaf but Robin and Midge left me in GC Animal Crossing for my sister's town...*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Naomi*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*I dunno I think I have all the things and villagers I want*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Robin because she's such a cutie*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Elise wtf I never want her in my town*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*Kris has black hair like mine irl and is dressed how my chibi in my sig is (under "my mayor" spoiler). Sage has dark reddish hair in two ponytails with a purple and white striped hat on with a beaded shirt, blue striped pants, and whatever shoes she had on at the start. Monica has orange hair pulled back with a blue ribbon in it, and a plaid cami dress on with black leggings and brown pumps.*


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 2, 2015)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
My mayor's name is Super☆ (SuperStar), and I have three side charries called SunnyHeart, BlueStar and J-Star. They all live in Lumatown. I called my mayor Super☆ because that's the name I go by online, though there wasn't enough space to even put it as SuperStar so I put a star symbol instead of 'Star'. The side charries have names like that because I was such a creative 13-year-old when I first had the game and couldn't think of anything else to name them. Now, the town name... I just think the Lumas in Super Mario Galaxy are adorable, 'K?

*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
Ugh, such a hard decision considering seven of my current villagers are dreamies! I'd have to say Poppy because she's my mayor's BFF in the game.

*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
Olaf. It's not that I dislike him, it's just that I don't care about him and I want him out so I can get a better villager.

*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
I would choose to let Jacques move back in again. I had him before and he was great, though sadly he moved out.

*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
None of them. I really don't care about any of the special characters. Well, except for Lottie 'cuz I think she's kinda cute. Though idk if she counts because she isn't in NL.

*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
I do, I guess 

*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
I really like Steep Hill, K.K. Western, K.K. Ballad, Go K.K. Rider and K.K. Disco. I couldn't decide on just one XD

*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
King K.K. .-.

*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
I would totally be a normal squirrel! ...I guess that means I would be Poppy then, haha.

*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
I started waaaaay back, sometime before 2007 with the original GC version. I remember pretty much nothing about it, but I must have enjoyed it, because I then got WW for Christmas in 2007, then CF in 2010, and NL in 2013.

*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
Sunshine. It was the nickname Melba gave me back when I had her in WW 

*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
Melba, Felicity and Alfonso are all dreamies I had in past AC games. I had Melba in WW and Alfonso and Felicity in CF.

*13: Do you time travel?*
When I first got NL, I did. Then I stopped until fairly recently when I took a break from playing every day. Now I pretty much have to so my flowers don't die or any dreamies move out.

*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
I think it would be interesting if we had squids or something. I mean, we have octopi, and uchi villagers sometimes go on about turf wars when they ping to move, so...

*15: Favorite island tour?*
Expert hammer tour. It's very quick and easy to get medals from.

*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
I dpn't really play it every day anymore, so...

*17: When is your character's birthday?*
My mayor's is February 22nd (my birthday), BlueStar's is the 19th of November, J-Star's is June 19th, but I can't remember when Sunny's is. I  just picked random dates for my side charries' birthdays lol

*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
Blue pansies, though I also like pink cosmos.

*19: What town project is your favorite?*
Pretty much all the illuminated PWPs because they look so pretty at night.

*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
The non-custom signs. I have no need for them at all, nor do I even like them...

*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
I'd bring back the signposts, because I hate random villager house placement.

*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
I would describe my mayor as kind, friendly and awesome XD

*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
Placing my campsite next to Sunny's house... and then a year or two later decing to make her house horror themed >_<

*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
I don't really like doing any of them.

*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
Well, I don't dislike them, but I don't care about any of them.

*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
I really like the alpine series!

*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
Idk... I can't think of any that I don't like.

*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
I bet he would sell his soul for Bells haha

*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
I don't think so. But she could be plotting to do that right now... O_O

*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
Seeing as everyone mistakes the mayor for who was supposed to be mayor in the beginning... I think the mayor is actually an evil clone of whoever was supposed to be mayor. The real one had an 'accident' and the clone replaced them. Spooky. Jk, Idk who they could have been really.

*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
All dat customisation.

*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
Random villager house placement.

*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
Yes... Jacques and Stitches, why did you leave me?! ;-; And not just in NL, either. Melba, Alfonso and Felicity moved out of the towns I first had them in </3

*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
I guess some people think Rocket and Hazel are ugly, so maybe them? But I don't think either of them are ugly. In fact, they're my favourite uchis ^^

*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
50 million IGB so I can pay off J-star's house and get the ABD and stuff.

*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Poppy, she's just too sweet >w<

*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
There aren't any villagers that I dislike, so...

*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*
My mayor has short red hair and blue eyes. She wears the lovely dress, ballet shoes and has a pink lily in her hair :3


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Dec 2, 2015)

I filled this in quite a while ago, but I think an update may be necessary since quite a lot has changed since then (+ it's fun to fill in!)

* 1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
My mayor is named after me. My town is named after a pokemon town in SoulSilver because I played that right before starting my town.
* 2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
Bluebear.
* 3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
Phil (although I do like him!).
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
Wolfgang. He moved out quite a while ago and I'd really like him back. Unfortunately, I'll have to cycle out a couple more villagers to get him.
* 5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
K.K. Slider (I love the way he talks and how passionate he is about is music).
* 6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
Isabelle, obviously.
* 7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
K.K. Island (I have it playing in the main room of my mayor's house).
* 8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
I don't really know. K.K. Disco, I guess?
* 9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
I would be a normal wolf, bear cub or koala. I can't really decide on the species.
* 10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
It was on special in the store I found it in and I thought I'd give it a try.
* 11: What is your nickname in the game?*
I have more than one. Mostly blossoms, but also buddy, bro, dude, dear, darling, and sweetie. (I let my villagers call me by nicknames that I think suits them. Eg, Erik calls me buddy, Chief calls me dude, and Whitney calls me sweetie).
* 12: What is a random fact about your town?*
The theme of my town is mostly natural/woodsy. The villagers are either themed around autumn or winter. 
* 13: Do you time travel?*
I try not to, but I do sometimes. I don't play AC every day, since some days I'm just busier than other days. So, in order not to lose any of my villagers, I have no other choice but to time travel. I try to keep it near the real-life date, though.
* 14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
Hedgehog.
* 15: Favorite island tour?*
Fossil-hunting tour.
* 16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
On average, probably one hour, but this tends to fluctuate _a lot_. Some days I don't touch my 3DS at all, and sometimes I'm on there for almost a whole day (whoops).
* 17: When is your character's birthday?*
11th of April. (My real-life birthday, and also Punchy's birthday!)
* 18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
Lily.
* 19: What town project is your favorite?*
Zen clock or water pump.
* 20: What town project do you hate the most?*
Drilling rig.
* 21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
The ability to choose where villagers move in / move villager houses to where you want them.
* 22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
Down-to-earth, caring, clumsy.
* 23: Have you ever done something you are ashamed of or regret in this game?*
I regret selling my first perfect fruit, but I got it from someone on the forums eventually so it's all good. 
* 24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
Bug hunting.
* 25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
I don't really care for Katrina, the fortune-telling panther, but I wouldn't go as far as say that I 'dislike' her. I just feel like there is not much of her to like. It would be cool if she would walk around your town every now and again (like Saharah or Joan) and made a prediction about your future or something (eg. about who will be the next camper). 
* 26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
Modern wood.
* 27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
Lovely.
* 28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
Rob a bank and blame Timmy and Tommy.
* 29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
Most definitely. (If she can maintain everyone's towns, I'm pretty sure she can rule the world)
* 30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
Rover.
* 31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
It gives me relaxation and relieves a lot of my stress. 
* 32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
That villagers can just move in wherever they want. I would be cool if we could decide for them, or at least be able to choose where they _can't_ move in.
* 33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
Yes, Wolfgang. ;^;
* 34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
Olaf, but I don't actually think he's that ugly. He's just the least appealling to me out of all the villagers I've ever had.
* 35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
New villagers and species! Also, larger towns and more PWP's!
* 36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Wolfgang and Bluebear (can't pick my favorite out of these two). They were both in my town when I started and I just loved talking to them every day. I love how their personalities kind of clash, but they were neighbours and they were always chatting with each other. Wolfgang is such a badass lone wolf kinda guy and Bluebear is adorably cute and peppy, but together they're such cute friends! I guess they're kind of how I can be in real life: either I am Wolfgang and I am introverted and/or grumpy by myself, or I am Bluebear and I'm sweet and care a lot about everyone.
* 37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Rasher. His grin makes him look extremely creepy to me. There are other villagers that I find creepy, but they all have a kind of charm to them. To me, however, Rasher does not.
* 38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*
Right now, since it is autumn, my mayor is wearing the braided wig, yellow rain coat, argyle socks, tortoise specs, and red boat shoes. (I change my mayor's outfit seasonally. Since it's winter now, I'll probably change her outfit to something more wintery.)


----------



## alesha (Dec 2, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*i thought you had to write your actual name and town....*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?*Gabi the bunny!*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*Pietro*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*The highest selling one obv*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*Isabelle*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?*me*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*kk bubblegum*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*kk no kk*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*ummm a bunny with any personality*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *release of acnl because i fell in love*
11: What is your nickname in the game?*alesha, a-star and a-train*
12: What is a random fact about your town?*it's a messy hoarder town which i've never reset*
13: Do you time travel? *duh...yeah!*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*unicorns ^.^ or...  do minions count?*
15: Favorite island tour? *hammer*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*only on friday nights, btforums days/nights and holidays, betwwen 1hour and 12 hours so the range is 11hours... *
17: When is your character's birthday?*veinte-siete de noviembre <el espa?ol   27th November <english*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *any hybrid rose, why, are you getting me one?*
19: What town project is your favorite?*tire toy, police station, coffee shop and garbage can*
20: What town project do you hate the most?*none, if i had to choose then the reset centre*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*to add anything using your mine*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*rich, hoarder, awesome*
23: Have you ever done something you are ashamed of or regret in this game?*not knowing how to shake a tree :'D*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*bug on the island, diving at my place*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*tom kinda, just very common i have found, I have started to like him now, *
26: What furniture series do you like the most?*sloppy or 711.... is it ok that my bedroom is messier than the sloppy set?*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?*the 'no furniture' set!*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*kill me and sell my dead body and my soul! No... well maybe he would... lol idk*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*only with me!*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*David Cameron, they hated him so Isabelle 'accidently' gave me the rolse, because I'm awsome! *
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*these are a few of my favourite things! (I was singing) ummm it's on 3ds!*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*it can't save me from dying*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*no! Gabi has been in my acnl town since release, even when I tted 5 years about 30 times!*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*ummm....none*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*EVERYTHING!!!!!!*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*Gabi, we're besties*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*bree or pietro,Ii just HATE Bree, i think her and Gabi fell out and..... also, when i didn't have a police staion, she HAD to go ontop of my stuff!*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*brown hair bow hair, pacifier, cake dress and a wetuit over*

- - - Post Merge - - -

5. Or kk


----------



## Tenshi PRime (Dec 2, 2015)

*
1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*

Rachael, because its my name, but my town's name has a bit of history behind it. 

My oldest brother Matt was the one who came up with the name about 10 years ago when WW came out. He named it after a Anime, which had Fanelia, a Kingdom that Van Fanel is going to rule one day. I highly recommend Escaflowne to any one who enjoys anime, its A Mecha Fantasy/Kinda Steampunk show about a girl from the lost moon (earth) being trapped in another world where war is on the horizon, and awesome Mecha that transform into dragon's. Would watch again.

*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*

I find myself really loving Snake, he's fun, a ninja, is possible a reference to Solid Snake, and is a over all nice guy.

*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?* 

Jeremiah is just... there. I've known him sense the gamecube game but he doesn't do much. I'm glad he's moving out.

*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*

Gabi, another villager from my Bro's WW, mainly because I messed up her birthday one year so badly that she moved out in disgust, Aurora shortly followed, leaving me a heart broken 6 year old.
*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*

Brewster, hands down is the best person to date. He would make you coffee (or Tea) every day, has a charm about him that makes him adorable as hell to be around, and is a bird, therefore quite huggable.

*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*

My Motivation, do I wanna build a expensive PWP or do I wanna save up for a house upgrade? Naaah I think I'll just save up bell's for now...

*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*

K.K. Bossa, no question. The Animal Crossing Movie was my favorite movie as a kid, so hearing that song make's me weep like a small child.

*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*
I've never heard them all. So uuuh, Hypno K.K.? It creeps me out and you hear it all the time in creepy villages.
*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*

Hmm, Cat, and Snooty. 
*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*

2005 and because it shut me up for a few hours.

*
11: What is your nickname in the game?*

Sweet-R, which sounds like Sweet Heart, Tangy gave me that nickname and I love it to death.
*
12: What is a random fact about your town?*

Its like less then a month old.

*
13: Do you time travel?*

Back on the game cube, yes, mainly because all the cool events where the best part of the game, I will forever love the Spring Festival and the Morning Aerobics's because the villagers actually got involved in the events for once. But I really don't in the other games.

*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*

Bats, mainly because we can make batman pun's with them!
*
15: Favorite island tour?*

Don't like the island tours too much. So None.
*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*

I try to at least get a hour in every day, but usually 2 ish hours.
*
17: When is your character's birthday?*

3/5, same as my own birthday.

*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*

I am quite enjoying the Lillie's they added into the game.

*
19: What town project is your favorite?*

The benchs are nice?

*
20: What town project do you hate the most?*

I hate most of them if they aren't simple as hell. But Bridge's, because my town require's 3 bridges at all times so I can never get an upgraded version.

*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*

I'm pretty sure everyone else want's this but it still stands. THE ABILITY TO PLACE NEW VILLAGERS HOUSES, IT IS SO ANNOYING HAVING THEM MOVE INTO PLACES YOU KEEP NICE AND PRETTY.
*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*

Odd, Always Staring.

*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*

As stated before, messing up Gabi's Birthday, it haunts me to this day.
*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*

Fishing, its nice and relaxing, plus pretty easy thanks to a trick I found out. Whenever a fish is going after the bait, close your eyes, turn up your volume, and listen for the biting noise. Help's so much.

*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*

MISTER ****ING RESETTI!

Now, its not for the normal reasons as you would think it would be, no its because of my first encounter with this douche nozzle. Back again in WW, I didn't know that the red on the DS meant it was low on energy, so I, like a dumbass, kept playing. Then it shut down, after asking my Big Bro what happened, he let me charge it for a bit and I got back to playing. At this point I am feeling pretty embarrassed for being so silly, then ****ING RESETTI pop's up and is screaming at me (Still 6 at this time) as loud as possible, then calms down, and ask, for me to write out, an apology. I could barely write a basic sentence, let alone PERFECTLY spell out an apology! But here is the thing, I didn't know what an apostrophe was, so there I was, for 15 god dam minutes, trying to spell out an apology, and kept ****ing it up. I just started crying and asked my Big Bro if he could type it out because I was an idiot, and spent the rest of the day embarrassed, and to this day I still get panic attack's some times from my ds being on low energy. 


**** Resetti. He isn't ever getting his center remade.

*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*

I always liked the Kiddie Series, its pretty nice.

*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*

The harvest furniture is okay.
*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*

Work like any other person?
*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*

Nah, too nervous.

*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*

Rover, it explains why he is so adamant about talking to you.
*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*

Gardening, it is so relaxing it always puts me at ease.
*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*

Animal Trail's. Nobody liked them.
*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*

Aurora, back in Bro's WW. She was basically a kinda motherly figure to me that never raised her voice to me and was always pleasant to me. After Gabi's BD, we didn't talk much. 
*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*

Gigi, I love her, but my goodness she looks like a frog in drag!
*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*

A Rock Removing Service would be nice.
*

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*

Coco, mainly because 1. Was one of my first villagers in My bro's WW, 2. Her birthday is 3/1, which is 4 days before my birthday which caused 6 year old me to go NUTS, and 3. Because her design is freaking amazing, a Gyroid Bunny is so cool looking, I'd love to have her in my town again. 
*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*

Hmm, tough one, but I'd have to say Eloise, mainly because I figured out from her that pestering a villager to talk to you for 7 minutes straight will cause them scream at you as loudly as possible. Not fun for an 8 year old.

*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*

The only thing that stays consistent is the shifty eyes she always has.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Dec 2, 2015)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
I'm a bit obsessed with reading about the Chernobyl nuclear disaster that happened in 1986, which turned Pripyat into a ghost town. It's a unique town name that not too many people have used. Belle is just a pretty name that I like.

*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
Willow

*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
Lucha

*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
Maple. She was the first villager I fell in love with in Wild World many years ago. I do have her in my current Wild World town, but I really want her in New Leaf.

*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
I'd say Kapp'n, but he's married and I'm no one's sidechick! So I guess I'd go with K.K. Slider.

*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
Let's be honest here: Isabelle runs the show. She lets me take credit, but we all know that she has full control over the town.

*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
K.K. Disco

*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
K.K. D & B

*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
I'd be a snooty cub.

*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
Accoring to Amazon.com, I ordered Wild World on Dec. 24, 2007, using a gift certificate. I had been eyeing the game in Target and Walmart for a long time, but I knew nothing about it. The cover looked cute, though, so I finally decided to buy it.

*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
Pumpkin

*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
The only flower type I don't have is black cosmos.

*13: Do you time travel?*
Only to move someone out quicker.

*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
Foxes

*15: Favorite island tour?*
Giant Dragonfly Tour

*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
2-5 hours? It really depends on the day.

*17: When is your character's birthday?*
February 4

*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
Purple pansies, orange and pink cosmos, and pink and purple tulips. Seriously, I love them all.

*19: What town project is your favorite?*
Classic Police Station

*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
Chair Sculpture

*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
A larger inventory

*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
Blue, cute, charming

*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
I called a kid on Club Tortimer an @ssh0le. I should know better; I'm an adult. LOL

*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
Diving

*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
I think Pav? is a pervert.

*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
Spooky!

*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
Gracie

*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
I don't get this question. He's not as greedy as people say. If he was, he wouldn't be so relaxed about letting you pay off your loans when you want.

*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
She already does.

*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
I think Tortimer wanted to stay on as mayor, but he was impeached. There was a big cover-up and the letter was a fake to throw me off track.

*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
My animal friends! 

*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
I don't have complete control over where PWPs can be placed.

*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
Nope!

*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
Diva

*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
I just want Maple to show up in the campsite.

*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Maple. See my answer for Question 4.

*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Elise. Her face is the thing nightmares are made of.

*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*
Belle has bright blue anime eyes and a light blue ponytail. Currently, she's wearing a star hairpin, gray parka, gray-stripe pants, white socks and pink sneakers.


----------



## Hamilton (Dec 2, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*I named my Character Kyle, because that's my irl name, and my town Orchard because I couldn't think of anything else.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*O'Hare without a single doubt*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*In my secondary town, I absolutely DESPISE Samson.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*In Orchard, I have all of my dreamies! In my secondary, idk. I'm just looking for some cool new villagers.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Mabel. She's so cute!*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*My roads. If I don't landscape, I refuse to play my towns with any zeal whatsoever. xD*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*I really like KK Bossa and Forest Life. I like a lot of them.*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*Hypno KK, Pondering, KK Synth and all the other "weird" ones*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*Probably Smug or Lazy. Idk what species.*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*I randomly picked up WW in 2008 because I heard it was fun.*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Merengue calls me cupcake and it's adorable.*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*Even though I have 5000000000 PWPs, I still haven't achieved Perfect Town status because it's underdeveloped.*
13: Do you time travel?
*Only on my secondary or to move villagers in my main.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*I think that giraffes would be cool.*
15: Favorite island tour?
*I like the Hide-and-Seek a lot, but I also like the special fishing challenges.*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*0-0 Probably more than I think or want to know. *
17: When is your character's birthday?
*February 5th*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*I love Blue and Purple flowers in general, but especially the pansies. I also like Jacob's Ladders and Carnations.*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*For some reason, I've always loved the Picnic Blanket. It's so cute! Sadly, nobody has ever requested it.*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*The traffic signs are nasty. I also hate the scarecrow.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*An option to have roads paved by an NPC, or telling Rover that you "know some friends" when you're moving in so you could get 3 of your favorites as you move in to the new town.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Bell Pincher Mayor*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*Probably, but I forget as of right now, so who cares.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*I like fishing for fun, but bug catching for that sweet money.*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Eh. I don't like Katrina because her PWP request in preposterously time consuming and hard to get. *
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*I like a lot of them, but the customized Alpine looks incredible.*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*I dislike the cabin series.*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*A lot*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*If she tried*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*The letter*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*The experience*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*The tediousness*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Back in WW, Daisy moved out without any warning and I died a little on the inside.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*OH LORD PLEASE GET ELISE OUT OF MY TOWN RIGHT NOW.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*A fun little getaway*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Roald and O'Hare. They're just too precious.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Elise. I had a thing with her back in City Folk. She was ugly, mean, and just generally a butthole.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*I have the default face on both my files (one is a boy and the other is a girl) but I generally like to wear more formal clothes. Kyle is wearing the Blue Argyle shirt, and Color is wearing the Red Argyle Shirt.*


-Looks above his post-
-Realizes we have basically the same answers-
-Doesn't know how to feel-


----------



## Rabirin (Dec 2, 2015)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?* I named my character Becca because that's my name in real life. (Its actually Rebecca but sh) I named my town Mori because I wanted a forest themed town  and Mori means Forest in japanese. 
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?* Umm, probably Julian or Pekoe.
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?* If i had to pick it would probably be Shep as I don't talk to him much. But he's pretty rad either way.
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?* Um, probably Rod or Genji. I don't have a jock yet and I love them both. 
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?* Kicks, idk why just..kicks.
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?* Chief. He thinks of himself as the shadow mayor. But probably Isabelle since i'm a huge slacker.
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?* K.K stroll.
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?* ugh K.K chorale.
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?* I think i'd be an uchi tiger LOL.
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *2009 or 8, because my sister had the game.
*11: What is your nickname in the game? *I think it's sweetie.
*12: What is a random fact about your town?* There's only one duck in town.
*13: Do you time travel?* I used to.
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?* Giraffes because I like Giraffes.
*15: Favorite island tour?* The balloon popping tour.
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?* More time than I should.
*17: When is your character's birthday?* 11/11. My birthday in real life. 
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*Carnations.
*19: What town project is your favorite?* The tokyo tower.
*20: What town project do you hate the most?* The yield signs
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?* hm... probably romantic relationships with villagers in town (including the villagers having romantic relationships with other villagers) but that might make the game a bit too similar to harvest moon.
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?* Unfashionable, Fashionable and lazy.
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?* Sell his body LOL.
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?* Erasing my very first town, but it had a really bad layout.
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?* Fishing.
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. * All I can think of at the moment is Reese, she's just annoying.
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?* The sweet set (ironic how it's nowhere to be seen in my house LOL)
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?* hmmm Robo I guess.
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?* Probably sell his body. LOL
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *I guess so considering how sweet and innocent she looks, she could easily plan world domination while i'm not playing.
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?* Probably tortimers cousin or something LOL, I don't think it would be a human.
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?* The villagers.
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?* The empty museum.
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?* Yup, Ruby.
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*  Biff, either him or Jambette. I can't decide.
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?* To be Julians number one.
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? * Ruby, I just love how peppy and cheery she is. She can brighten anyone's day.
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Roald, he thinks he's really buff when it's just like no Roald, *stop.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): I'm currently wearing a pep squad shirt and skirt and also a moon pin.


----------



## Hamilton (Dec 2, 2015)

--nvm


----------



## tae (Dec 2, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
because it's my name. (tae)

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
stitches is my favorite villager in my town, right now anyway. or freya. those are my top 2.

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
frobert. i kinda want to kick him out of my town and replaced him with genji. 

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
i want rasher to move back into my town. he left during my hiatus and it crushed me.

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
no one you furry ****.

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
my sheer inability to stop playing this stupid ****ing game. 

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
K.K OASIS GOes HARD

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
probably all the rest. idfk. 

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
wolf. cranky. no doubts about it.

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
i played it back in like 2002, it was my gift from santa. and i loved it.
then for my 21st birthday i got acnl..

11: What is your nickname in the game?
freya calls me "young T"
but stitches calls me some weird **** idr.

12: What is a random fact about your town?
it's in winter time. all the time.

13: Do you time travel?
yes. instant gratification. 

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
we need bat villagers, or something. 

15: Favorite island tour?
hide n' seek.

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
depends on if i work or not.

17: When is your character's birthday?
same birthday as me, january 9th.

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
tulips. i think the tulips are the best.

19: What town project is your favorite?
i like the illuminated pwp if thats what you mean.

20: What town project do you hate the most?
the ugly ass antenna. 

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
more space for patterns. and better hats.let me create my own snapback you *******s.

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
i am jaebum.

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
i didn't get marshal a birthday preset when he was in my town, but he's gone now so idc. peace out ugly squirrel.

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
fishing. i hate big hunting i'm do bad at it. 

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
i think pascal is a little *****. but i love him.

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
minimalist. regal. and probably refurbished alpine.

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
lovely. it's so ugly. why.

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
he's the mr. krabs of animal crossing. just let that sink in.

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
no that dumb dog can't even place pwp's without getting *****y.

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
isabelle, probably. 

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
the music. 

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
how repetitive the dialog is. 

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
rasher...lobo, whitney, muffy, snakee. :<

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
probably... katt. she was one of my starters and i was like "wtf is this..."

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
my town to be complete so i can start setting up the fun parts of my dream address, like cosplaying and toys and presents and ****.

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
rasher. because he's in my original GC town of azeroth still and i was so happy he's in acnl too, but i lost him on a hiatus so i'm upset. 

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
i really dislike diana. i think she's boring and people hype about her too much.

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):


----------



## fenris (Dec 2, 2015)

* 1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
I picked the name Fenris for my mayor because it's what I've been going by online for a couple of years now, ever since Dragon Age 2 came out.

As for Matcha, I knew I wanted a tea-themed name for my town.  I'd had a town named Oolong before, so I was considering using that again, and I was also considering Chai.  I couldn't decide, so I asked my mother, and she picked Matcha!  The rest is history... though the town I'm playing right now is actually the second iteration of Matcha.

*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
Either Marshal or Avery.

*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
Rizzo.

*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
Any of my dreamies that I don't have right now, or have reserved... though I'd probably have to pick Fauna.  I'd really, _really_ like to have her again, and I know it'll probably be a pain to get her, since she's so popular.

*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
You know, I was just talking to one of my friends about this last night.  I'd probably have to go with either Brewster, K.K, or Blathers.  Brewster and K.K. are both super-chill, and they seem so kind.  As for Blathers, it'd be great to have someone to geek out with over natural history and art.  Plus, I could help him out by running the insect section of the museum.  I don't mind handling creepy-crawlers.  Plus, as an aspiring entomologist, it would basically be my dream job.

*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
Isabelle!  If not for her, Matcha would fall apart entirely.

*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
At the moment, either K.K. Lullaby, K.K. Condor, K.K. Rockabilly, or Stale Cupcakes.

*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
None, really.  I like most, if not all of them for various reasons.

*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
I would definitely be a smug.  As for species, I would be either a bird (with the appearance of a lutino cockatiel), a dog, or a wolf.

*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
I played the first game back when I was in high school, and I got hooked.  I didn't play any of the others until New Leaf, though.

*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
None of my villagers have given me a nickname yet, but I'm planning on most of them just calling me "Fen," with a few of them maybe getting to call me special names.  For example, I'm going to have Avery call me "sonny," because he's totally an old dude, and he gives off paternal vibes like whoa.

*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
I actually didn't mean to color-coordinate my dreamies!  It just sort of happened.

*13: Do you time travel?*
Only for cycling, or to sell things late at night.

*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
I was talking to my fiance about this the other night, actually.  I would really love to have moth villagers!  They would be small, like squirrels, with great big eyes, no visible mouth, antennae that stick up like bunny ears, and maybe fluff around their necks.  Rather than wearing shirts, they would wear scarves, like sheep villagers, and their wings would hang behind them like capes.

If moth villagers existed in-game, villager!me would be one instead of a bird/dog/wolf.  I'd probably be either a Spanish moon moth, a rosy maple moth, or an emperor moth.  Also, about half (or all, depending on how many there were) of my dreamies would be moths.

*15: Favorite island tour?*
I don't have one particular favorite.  My favorites are: Item-Matching, Fossil Finder, Ore-Hunter, Evening Firefly Tour, and Hammer Tour.

*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
Probably too much, lmao.

*17: When is your character's birthday?*
May 11, same as mine!

*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
Hmm... probably pink roses, pink lilies, or the Jacob's ladder.

*19: What town project is your favorite?*
I'd have to say either the windmill or the lighthouse.

*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
The drilling rig!  It looks so ugly.  

*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
Insect villagers!  I think moths and mantids would be really cute.

*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
Me, but fashionable.

*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
Not really?

*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
I'm most interested in collecting more bugs, but as an activity, I enjoy diving the best.

*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
Not really!  I like all of them just fine.

*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
Princess, Ranch, Mush, and the Weeding Day series!

*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
Balloon.

*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
He would be an honest, fair businessman who was kind enough to give us all home loans at reasonable rates, without interest, to be paid off at our leisure.  ._.  I will not hear anything bad about Tom Nook from _anyone_.

*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
I think she'd be great at it.

*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
I'm not sure.  I've read the theory that Rover was supposed to be the new mayor, and I kind of like it.

*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
Definitely the villagers.

*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
The lack of variety in villager personalities, and that there aren't more "weird" species.  I'd like to see insect villagers, plus more reptiles and amphibians.  I've also seen some concepts people on Tumblr have posted for bat and shark villagers, and they look really cool.

*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
No, thankfully.

*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
I... was not particularly fond of Violet's look.  The only gorilla villager I really like is Boone, and even then I don't like that they have some _serious_ issues with their lower jaw clipping into their chest sometimes when they talk.  In an otherwise relatively bug-free game, it's jarring.

*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
To have all my dreamies moved in and settled in decent spots so I can start landscaping!

*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Oh, gosh.  Probably Marshal or Avery.  I love that Marshal looks like he'd be super-rude and sullen, but he's such a chipper, friendly little guy!  As for Avery, I just have a soft spot for fatherly characters, and Avery has dad vibes in spades.

*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
I don't really have a least favorite.

*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*
My mayor has the "never been there/can't say/how'd you know" face, and the awful hairdo that goes along with it.  Clothing-wise, I've got him wearing a plum coat, oval shades, and the default socks and shoes.  Kicks just opened, though, so I'll grab new shoes and socks soon, and hopefully Shampoodle will open sooner rather than later, so I can ditch that godawful excuse for a hairdo.


----------



## oukin (Dec 2, 2015)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?* 
My character's name is my nickname in real life, and I named my town Sun since I like the sun and thought it was fitting for a town name, since I usually use nature-related names on games or site accounts, hehe 

*2: Who is your favorite current villager?* 
I love Frank so much!! He's been with me since the beginning. I also love Whitney, but she moved in pretty recently so I can't exactly call her my favourite yet. 

*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?* 
CURLY!! Oh my gosh, he has not moved from my town for 7 MONTHS!! The worst part is that about a year earlier, he was my villager for the first time and it took him almost half a year to leave. Of course just when I thought I was rid of him, he came back with a vengeance LOL.. I also hate how he's plotted right in the middle of my main path OTL. I'm starting to think he's never going to leave.. 

*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?* 
I would say Marshal or Zucker, but I've also always wanted Fang. I love their designs and matched personalities, and they all seem so cute and cool. ^^ 

*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?* 
I've never really thought about it, but I guess K.K. Slider or Isabelle since they both have appealing personalities 

*6: Who or what truly runs your town?* 
I think Isabelle does the best job at running the town, especially when I don't play for days and she handles everything while the mayor is gone~ 

*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?* 
It's hard to choose since I like so many, but I've loved Bubblegum K.K. since the game came out 

*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?* 
Both K.K. Synth and K.K. Hypno freak me out, I can't listen to them at all haha. 

*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?* 
Maybe a wolf with a Normal personality 

*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?* 
I played as a second character in my sibling's town in City Folk around 2008-2009, then bought Wild World for myself about a year or two later because I liked CF a lot! 

*11: What is your nickname in the game?* 
Sweet-K currently, but my favourite is K-Star 

*12: What is a random fact about your town?* 
I've had the game since it came out and my town's landscaping is still nowhere near half completion!  

*13: Do you time travel?* 
No, I get too afraid of ruining my game or accidentally losing something/someone in the process.. and I just don't like the concept of doing it to begin with =P But if the time came to do it (like having all dream villagers, etc.) I would use time traveling. 

*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?* 
Foxes 

*15: Favorite island tour?* 
The Scavenger Tour, it's really fun and also gives the most medals out! 

*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?* 
If I'm just doing daily stuff (villager chores, dig up fossils, visit stores, etc.) then around 30-40 minutes, but if I'm working on my town or earning bells, it can go up to ~2-3 hours depending on what I do. 

*17: When is your character's birthday?* 
February 21st 

*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?* 
The carnations, lilies, and roses 

*19: What town project is your favorite?* 
The log bench, and the illuminated tree at night! 

*20: What town project do you hate the most?* 
Chair Sculpture or Archway Sculpture 

*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?* 
The ability to choose where villagers plot their house, and more storage space 

*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?* 
Hoarder, Nice, Achiever (for attempting 100% catalog and badge completion lol) 

*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?* 
I regret not catching all bugs and fish in the first year I had the game, now I've been waiting a whole year to get the last few Winter fish I need x__X 

*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?* 
Bug hunting, it's not as difficult as fishing or diving, and it can be really relaxing 

*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.* 
I used to dislike Kapp'n a lot when I was younger, but these days I like all of the special characters. =P 

*26: What furniture series do you like the most?* 
Gorgeous and Rococo 

*27: What furniture series do you like the least?* 
Balloon!! 

*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?* 
24-hour golf marathon? =D 

*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?* 
I think so, but then she'd never sleep~ 

*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?* 
I was thinking maybe Tortimer, but I like other theories that are around 

*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?* 
It's relaxing, and being able to live in a town that you can design your own with cute animals in it ^^ 

*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?* 
Not being able to choose where villagers plot their houses 

*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?* 
Yep ;__;.. First it was Pecan, then Tammy, and also Pompom.. 

*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?* 
Probably Curly.. He's not that bad, but I don't really care for how he looks 

*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?* 
Right now I just want half of my villagers to leave (all Streetpass or random move-ins..). Besides that, to earn more bells, and to complete my catalog and get all the badges! 

*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?* 
Pecan or Fang! I've always liked Fang since City Folk, and Pecan brings good memories from when I first started my town. I initially loved her design and we ended up having such good friendship that she became my most favourite. 

*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?* 
..Curly please get out of my town for the last time 

*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):* 
My mayor has brown hair and brown eyes, and is wearing the lemon pack, halo, blue jacket, cuffed pants, and brown slip-ons. I'm planning to change the outfit for winter soon though!


----------



## emmareid (Dec 2, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*Arcadia is random, but I named my mayor and side character Willow and Spike respectively after Buffy the Vampire Slayer. Now I'm kicking myself for not calling the town Sunnydale.*

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Bianca the peppy white cheetah :3*

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Peck. he moved in from the void and he's terrible.*

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Julian is my biggest dreamie, and i'm about to get him today! Yay! I have a childish obsession with unicorns.*

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Probably Pascal. He gives the best advice, maannn.*

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Ankha. She's the real HBIC.* 

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*It's a tie between K.K. Condor and Bubblegum K.K. I dance to them.*

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*K.K. Parade scares me a little bit*

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*definitely peppy, maybe a cat or a cub...*

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*I've been playing Wild World for years, but a friend bought me the game eight months ago so three of us could play together, and I became the MOST addicted*

11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Princess. It feeds my ego. Don't judge me.*

12: What is a random fact about your town?
*right now the dirt paths are pretty nice♡* 

13: Do you time travel?
*Constantly, but only one day at a time. I'm overly meticulous about my town, for how messy it is*.

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Someone up there ^ said more sloths, and I agree. Sloth villagers would be ADORABLE.*

15: Favorite island tour?
*Item-matching*

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*Way too long, like 3-4 hours every day this week. I'm in college, and I'm only taking one class this semester, so ACNL has taken over my life!*

17: When is your character's birthday?
*The same day as mine c:*

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*The black cosmos is so pretty, it has dark red shades in it*

19: What town project is your favorite?
*outdoor chair!*

20: What town project do you hate the most?
*the Chair Sculpture, obviously*

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*I wish the villagers' dialogue was more complex!! Other than that, more PWPs*

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Pushy! Sociopathic! ...and cute*

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*I made Muffy's greeting "Heehee, I farted"... but I'm not ashamed of it, it's hilarious.
*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*bug hunting, I find it to be the easiest. Fishing stresses me out*

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*No way! They're all very cute.*

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*The Lovely set, when it's been customized as "pink and white" and it looks pastel pink *

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*The Kiddie set. Yuck.*

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*He'd probably sell you Timmy and Tommy for a few Bells*

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*Never! She's so passive and sweet.*

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Again, Ankha.*

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*The fact that all the furniture, especially the little food items, look and function as miniatures. It's just so adorable.*

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*That no matter how hard you try, some stuff just doesn't work without hacking the game*

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*No, but it happened to my friend, with one of her dreamies, and she was really sad. Luckily, he moved directly into my town*

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*The dreaded Charlise.*

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*For my town to look COMPLETELY PERFECT*

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Julian! Magical unicorn!*

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Right now, it's Peck. But I feel like if I really took the time to play in real-time, I'd grow to like any villager.*

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):

please visit my dream town and critique me!♡ summer thunderstorm DC: 4700-6120-3916


----------



## piske (Dec 2, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
I wanted something unique and gray is one of my fav colors and I liked the way Kinfolk sounds and looks :>

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
In my town? Fauna. Overall? Ruby!

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
In town, Sylvia. Overall, probably Diva or Quillson.

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
Ruby!

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
Ha, KK Slider!

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
Me, with Isabelle's help xD

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
Only Me

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
KK Dirge

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
Probably a cross between Normal/Peppy and Uchi

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
I can't remember the year, but it was Wild World

11: What is your nickname in the game?
Sweetie. Definitely not chosen by me! 

12: What is a random fact about your town?
It's less than a month old :>

13: Do you time travel?
Maybe...

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
Llama villagers!

15: Favorite island tour?
Balloon-popping

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
~hour

17: When is your character's birthday?
My birthday, November 1st

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
Tulips!

19: What town project is your favorite?
Windmill

20: What town project do you hate the most?
The billboard

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
Deeper relationships with your villagers!

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
Just like me :>

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
Restarting like, a million times!

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
Diving, although it frustrates me a lot too!

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
Lyle, kinda pointless 

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
Pave!

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
Striped

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
Kill you? Heh, jk

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
Totes :>

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
Isabelle?

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
The new villagers in New Leaf!

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
Grinding for those bells!

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
Yes :<

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
Quillson, hands-down

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
To finally landscape it!

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
I really do have a soft-spot for Vesta :>

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Diva. I had her in an old town and she was an uninvited move-in from my sister's void. She would not leave! I celebrated when she finally left :>

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
Brown hair and eyes, wearing a plaid dress and white infinity scarf. My fav clothes are fall/winter, so that's my Mayor's fav too :>


----------



## Greggy (Dec 2, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
* My character's name is Gregory, based on an OC of mine. Gregory's the one who's most likely to play Animal Crossing because it's so calm, full of cute animals, and it has a lot of customization options. My town name's Archmell, which I made up. It sounds good to me, so there's no regret!*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
* Genji! Dream villager of mine. He's so awesome.*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Yuka. Even if I find her fellow snooty Ankha much more boring, at least Ankha's got a nice appearance, nice house, and worth selling for.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
* Snake. Snake's an awesome ninja rabbit with a cute face! I wish he and Genji would coexist in my town and hang out a lot.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
* Hahahaha no thank you.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
* Shark farming in the island.*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
* K.K. Jongara, K.K. Condor, Spring Blossoms, K.K. Steppe, K.K. D&B, K.K. Blues, DJ K.K., K.K. Technopop, K.K. Soul and K.K. Milonga. Can't really pick my most favorite, they're all so different in a good way I can't compare.*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
* Bubblegum K.K., Go! K.K. Rider, Stale Cupcakes, K.K. Ballad, and To The Edge. Poor Doc and T-Bone, I like them both but they're the ones featured in a cover of a horrible song. I can't pick which one of these is my least favorite, they're different but equally unpleasing to my ears.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
* A cranky squirrel. Because I can't fit in all of the female personalities, I have no chill to be a lazy type, not flirtatious and charismatic enough to be a smug type, and I'm not really outgoing like jock types. Proof that I'm a cranky villager: People call me grandpa and I'm literally cranky. I choose squirrel because I'm smol and squirrels got nice tails.*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
* When I bought a 3DS and it turns out that New Leaf is also available for 3DS. My old friend used to play Animal Crossing on GC. I find Animal Crossing to be a unique game that I should try out. I have regrets.*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
* Greggy!*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
* I have 2 snooties, 2 jocks, and 2 lazies. No normies.*
13: Do you time travel?
* Yeah. I'm winding back the time today because nobody's taking Dotty and Katie in my town yet.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
* Bats. Come to think of it, if we have bat villagers, we'll get more crankies and uchis!*
15: Favorite island tour?
* The balloon-popping and the hammer tours.*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
* 10-12 hours.*
17: When is your character's birthday?
* February 15, just to match my own birthday. My character's birthday is supposed to be June 28, just like my OC, but I want to celebrate my own birthday in this game.*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
* Tulips.*
19: What town project is your favorite?
* The Caf?.*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
* None. I think they're all great!*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
* I think having a town schedule would be nice, and the game acknowledging who used to live in your town besides them visiting the main street. If there's anything I want to the game, I want some old features to be back like the Sports Fair and Islanders, as well as stuff from HHD to be passed to the game.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
* Precious Cinnamon Roll*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
* In my first Archmell town, I keep on yelling "LOSER" in the megaphone then Peggy or Lionel always respond. I feel like I'm such a bully.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
* Fishing. I don't like diving but I love swimming.*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
* I don't have anyone in mind. Even I can relate myself to Phyllis and Resetti. All the special characters are charming!*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
* I like Cabin the most. I also like Gracie, Alpine, and Gorgeous.*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
* Mermaid, Harvest, and Pav?.*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
* Tom Nook will twerk 4 bells.*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
* Not really. If she becomes the mayor of the upcoming games, then I might think she could have a slight potential.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
* Genji. If only I could step down as a mayor and let him run my town instead.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
* The fact that I've been so emotionally-attached over anthropomorphic pixelated animals that will leave me behind.*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
* I don't like that I should check my town every single day if I missed out on something or one of my dear villagers would leave. I don't like sudden random move-ins too.*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
* Yeah. Mint, Phoebe, and Rolf. Especially the latter two. I'm still mad.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
* Tank and Pudge.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
* 10 Million Bells and Snake to live in my town.*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
* Snake and Genji. Wow, how many times have I mentioned those two? They're equally cute, and I love rabbits, jock-types, and Japanese-themed villagers.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
* I don't like any of the hippos and frogs, except for Ribbot.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):

* I haven't unlocked Shampoodle yet.*


----------



## keandra86 (Dec 2, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
* Kendra of ZOMGLOL - because Kendra is my name, and I've been naming my towns ZOMGLOL for a very long time now.. habit I suppose.*

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*PUNCHY! But he moved out...*

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Lucky. Because he parked his house in the most inconvenient spot (and I don't plot reset).*

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Punchy. Come back please! We were besties! WHY DID YOU LEAVE?*

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Digby. He's so dreamy!*

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Me. Da Boss. QUEEN MAYOR KENDRA!*

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*I don't know... I've never thought about it!*

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*Same as above!*

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*UCHI!*

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*Way back in highschool, on the Gamecube!*

11: What is your nickname in the game?
*I don't remember! Ugh! I'm awesome at not paying attention to villager dialogue...*

12: What is a random fact about your town?
*ZOMGLOL only grows pink and purple tulips and roses!*

13: Do you time travel?
*No. Past disastrous travels have made me stop.*

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Honey badgers.*

15: Favorite island tour?
*Balloon popping!*

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*30-60+ minutes.*

17: When is your character's birthday?
*Jan 4th, just like mine!*

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Tulips!*

19: What town project is your favorite?
*Picnic blanket!*

20: What town project do you hate the most?
*The rice racks? Ew.*

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*Picking where villagers homes go.*

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Sassy. Colourful. Boss/*

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*Time travelling and losing Punchy.*

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Love em all!*

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Redd. So slimy.*

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Regal and Mermaid.*

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Rococco. Way too tacky.*

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Anything, I'm sure.*

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*WITH CARDIGANS AND SWEETNESS!*

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*The shmoe that didn't buy my cartridge!*

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*Everything!*

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*Nothing really! Well, Club Tortimer sucks.*

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*... Punchy.*

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*None of them really strike me as ugly.*

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*To finish collecting all the furniture!*

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Punchy and Rosie. Punchy, because I never seek him out, but he ALWAYS ends up in my game. Rosie, because she's just cute!*

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*No one!*

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*Purple hair, hair bow wig, a QR code studded jean vest with white tee, acid washed jeans, pink sneakers, with the funky glasses!*


----------



## Athelwyn (Dec 3, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *Ruddyoak and Mayor Athelwyn were named after characters in an old Lord of the Rings computer game. Ruddyoak is loosely LoTR-themed. The town of Goblin and Mayor Jareth were named after the Goblin City and Jareth, the Goblin King in the movie, "Labyrinth."*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *Mallary! Always Mallary.*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *Marshal, I guess? He's adorable and sweet, but because he is so popular, I see him everywhere...it makes him feel less "mine." So while I really like him, there is no sentimental attachment.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *Molly.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *What? No.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *Isabelle.*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *K.K. Faire has been my main room music in every town since the GC.*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *K.K. Country comes to mind.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *Uchi bear cub?*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *When ACG came out for GameCube. I asked for it for Christmas after I saw an ad showing how you could decorate your own house.*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *Honeybun.*
12: What is a random fact about your town? *When I was designing the town flag for Ruddyoak, I wasn't happy with the acorn I'd drawn, so I Googled "pixel acorn" and styled my flag after one of the images I'd found on Google. Much later realized that it's the acorn sprite from Terraria. Oops. *
13: Do you time travel? *Yes. Usually to keep the town on the same date during times when I'm unable to play due to work.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *I have no idea.*
15: Favorite island tour? *Elite Scavenger Hunt for single player, Hammer Tour for multiplayer.*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *Too much.*
17: When is your character's birthday? *Oct. 12 for Mayor Athelwyn, Jan. 8 for Mayor Jareth (because it's Bowie's birthday!)*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *Blue pansies and orange roses, but not together.*
19: What town project is your favorite? *Water pump.*
20: What town project do you hate the most? *Drilling rig.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *The option to not expand one's main room to a ridiculous size before adding additional rooms!*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *Me, but rich.*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *I regret that Mallary somehow moved out of Ruddyoak, though I'm glad she moved to Goblin.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *Fishing.*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? *I have never liked Lyle. (Not fond of Lottie, either, btw.)*
26: What furniture series do you like the most? *Classic and Exotic.*
27: What furniture series do you like the least? *Balloon, Gracie, and Blue.*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *Work overtime so he can take Mabel out for a nice dinner.*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *As long as ruling the world doesn't require building a bridge within ten miles of the nearest object...*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *Tortimer's nephew...wasn't that a cartoon or theory floating around somewhere?*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *Customization!*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *Random frickin' house plot locations!*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *Just my Mallary. *
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *Velma and Elise, in my old cycling town of Ostara.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *PWPs on the beach.*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Mallary; she's been my AC bff since the GameCube.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Beardo. I get Pedo Bear vibes from him.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *Dark brown or dark blue hair (currently dark blue) in the long style with clipped-back bangs, "I've never been there / I'm moving / I'll get a place" face, blue-gray eyes, orange retro dress, black pumps, moon hairpin*


----------



## MrGameAndScotch (Dec 3, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*One's my real name, one's my brother's real name, one's named after my childhood stuffed animal, and the last was just off the top of my head at the time. I didn't pick my town name, my brother did that.*

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Drago. I'm actually really proud of how his section of town looks, which is weird since him moving there threw off so many of my plans at first.*

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Buck, I guess. There's others I don't like but have houses in great spots, but meanwhile Buck's just kind of...there. He's been in town too long to dump now though.*

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Pietro to replace Chops, assuming his house would go in the exact same spot. Vic could take over where Rocco is, too.*

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Probably Isabelle. I'd throw some tennis balls around and she'd either be really unamused or give in to her instincts and chase them down. Fun for everyone involved, if by "everyone" you mean "me".*

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*The island beetle black market.*

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*K.K. D&B, K.K. Technopop, K.K. Ragtime, K.K. Parade, generally any of the cheery and/or sci-fi ones are great. I've also got an unironic love for To The Edge somehow.*

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*K.K. Chorale, K.K. Sonata (it's actually really good but too sad for my tastes)*

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*Definitely a lazy personality. Species is up in the air but I've had quite a few real-life comparisons to a hibernating bear, so probably that.*

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*I have no idea.*

11: What is your nickname in the game?
*I think everyone calls me something different at this point.*

12: What is a random fact about your town?
*Voted 'Best Town Ever' by BS Monthly.*

13: Do you time travel?
*All the time.*

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Probably chameleons. There's a lot of cool skin patterns they could have.*

15: Favorite island tour?
*Elite Scavenger. Go big or go home.*

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*Probably an hour or two.*

17: When is your character's birthday?
*One is my birthday, one is my brother's birthday, and I honestly forget the other two.*

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Cosmos flowers (gold roses are an honorable mention)*

19: What town project is your favorite?
*Jungle gym! Flower clock is a close second though.*

20: What town project do you hate the most?
*Yield signs and the traffic light, they just seem pointless and dull looking.*

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*Honestly, I would make everything reorderable from the catalog. Duping is a pain. Also I'd return the ability to drop up to nine items at once (same with letters).*

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Trips a lot.*

23: Have you ever done something you are ashamed of or regret in this game?
*When making Wally's character I wanted to give him a cutesy face. Instead he wound up with those bottom eyelashes that make him look creepy and sleep-deprived when he should've had the blushing cheeks. But now he's way too important to the town to get rid of. Also my Resetti Center placement is awful.*

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Bug hunting.*

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*That Pave guy. Festivale in general left a real sour taste in my mouth. His furniture is crap too. Still not a fan of Gracie.*

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Astro (black and blue only), Robo, Sleek, Sci-fi, and Kiddie (fruit colored only)*

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Pave (hate the look), Princess (love the colors but it's so overused), Card (really, it's just the card wall I don't like, but it makes rooms so ugly), and Egg (the colorful pieces are great, the yolky part, not so much)*

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Yes.*

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*Maybe not directly but she could totally use puppy-dog eyes to influence the ones in charge.*

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Probably somebody more qualified and responsible than me.*

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*PWP's and town decoration in general. (Getting PWP's blows chunks, but once you have them it's a lot of fun)*

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*The dialogue seems to repeat a lot. There's just not a lot of variety. Surprisingly, the villagers that moved out and show up on Main Street have more lines than I expected.*

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*A few. ImissyouDriftplscomeback*

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Probably Jambette. Luckily she was in and out of town quick.*

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*Not so much want, because I'm pretty much set on all my villagers and their house locations, but I'd love to have a town with all four superheroes in it.*

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*I think my head just exploded a bit.*

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*I think my head just exploded some more.*

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*1) Like Frankenstein's monster
2) Like somebody who likes black and blue too much. Also a clover in the hair for luck reasons.
3) Like someone who stuffs himself with chocolate all day. Jury's still out on if the banana-split hat he's got has real ice cream or not.
4) Like the most chill ex-pirate dude in the world and probably does drugs.*


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Dec 3, 2015)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *My character is named Elle after my own name. My town is called London as that was the name of my Wild World town and I couldn't think of another name also because my relatives live in London!*
 2: Who is your favorite current villager? *Tangy! She's been a dreamie of mine ever since she was the first villager who I met in Wild World...so devastated when I reset my Wild World town cause I thought 'Rebuild Town' meant you could actually build it...anyway, she's in my New Leaf town and I will never let her go...(Insert evil laugh here...)*
 3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *Probably Charlise...Moved into my New Leaf town and squashed all my hybrids.*
 4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *Rosie. Lost her to a TT'ing accident and will never forget.*
 5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *Probably Copper...no idea why but he just seems so cool*
 6: Who or what truly runs your town? *Pffffff...me! I mean, Isabelle does more work than me but come on! Someone has to water those flowers!!!*
 7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *K.K. Moody...such a beautiful tune and song!*
 8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *Hypno K.K. just...ugh*
 9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *Well cat for starters, a purple sassy one. so probably a purple, peppy cat!*
 10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *I started playing Animal Crossing Wild World when I was 7. My granddad got it for me for Christmas. I thought that you had to walk on paths or your character died but soon accidentally discovered TAngys house by going off the path. (best mistake ever!!!)*
 11: What is your nickname in the game? *My nickname that ALL the villagers know me as is Kitty.*
 12: What is a random fact about your town? *It has gone through every villager in ACNL but Whitney and Ankha , who, strangely enough are my two remaining dreamies! *
 13: Do you time travel? *I try not too, however new home expansions and public work projects do cause me to travel a day ahead. Never too far though. *
 14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *Probably lizards, you could be quite creative and allow a lot of cool patterns and colours*
 15: Favorite island tour? *Hide and Seek. Gives me good ideas on villagers I want to move in.*
 16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *The rest of the night when I get home from school!*
 17: When is your character's birthday? *22nd July, same as my b-day in real life!*
 18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *Purple Roses...their just so beautiful!!!*
 19: What town project is your favorite? *The lighthouse, it just adds so much character to the town*
 20: What town project do you hate the most? *All of them are pretty unique...but probably the fire hydrant...like there are no fires in our town!!! We can't be mini arsonists so why!?*
 21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *More events in town, the ability to do more things as a mayor (e.g. where villagers houses go!)*
 22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *Cat, fabulous, cute*
 23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *Time Travelling and losing favourite villagers...*
 24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*Probably fishing...its just nice to stand there and enjoy your town.*
 25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *Timmy and Tommy...cute, yes. But their just so money-orientated and it annoys me.*
 26: What furniture series do you like the most? *Gorgeous Series...its so chic!*
 27: What furniture series do you like the least? *Probably Space series.*
 28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *Don't want to think about it...*
 29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *Heck yeah!!! Tennis Balls for everyone!*
 30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *Rover. You could just see the jealousy in his eyes when you were on the train...*
 31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *I just love its style, its a nice game that's not a race or competition...you get to play it how you want, and you don't have to listen to anyone else tell you how to play. *
 32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *The ability to not move villager houses and interact with villagers more.*
 33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *Yes...Rosie, so disappointed I nearly cried. *
 34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *Probably Al, super nice but ugh...*
 35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *To be a bellionaire!*
 36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Tangy...shes an orange!!! Come on! A living Cat Orange!!!*
 37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Charlise...cause of flowery reasons...*
 38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *My mayor wears a white dress with a red coat on and a mayor sash, she has the small red top hat on, black tights and black pumps. She has blue eyes and dark brown hair in a ponytail!*


----------



## Daisy0717 (Oct 29, 2016)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
I was really into the show Free! Iwatobi Swim Club when I made my town. I use the town in the anime's name as my own. My character's bame is my own name.
2: Who is your favorite current villager? Probably Boomer. I was cycling for Felicity and saw him in my campsite and needed him! Something about him appealed to me so much. I love his little goggles and aviation jacket and that he wants to be a pilot. His catchphrase "human" is darling too. He reminds me of my boyfriend and Private from the Penguins of Madagascar.
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? Stinky! He needs to move! Now! Stupid villager I picked up from someone else's town. I don't like Lucy and Curt either. I've been waiting too long for them to leave.
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? Rosie because she left and I wasn't ready yet. I don't want to cycle her back in yet though; I'm looking to replace her with Felicity or Ruby.
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? Celeste from City Folk was pretty sweet... the llamas are okay too. So is Don.
6: Who or what truly runs your town? Trash. There is furniture everywhere.
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? The sailor one! I love how it sounds in the music box too. I don't remember the exact name...
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? I don't know xD I don't listen to most of them.
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? A peppy or normal rabbit villager.
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? My parents bought City Folk and Wild World for my sister and I when we were kids. We played Wild World with our neighbors and hacked the crap out of them.
11: What is your nickname in the game? Dipper <3
12: What is a random fact about your town? My second town has a secret beach! It sucks when the Pelican is on it.
13: Do you time travel? I do... that's how I lost Rosie.
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? Turtle villagers maybe?
15: Favorite island tour? Smacking the lawn mower
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? When I do play it, maybe two hours, but I don't a lot.
17: When is your character's birthday? That's a secret!
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? Dandelions
19: What town project is your favorite? The zen items
20: What town project do you hate the most? The signs. Blech.
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? More control over villager house placement and stopping them from moving.
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? Sweet, forgetful, stylish.
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? Time traveling accidents.
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? Bug hunting $
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. Resetti is annoying... and Nook wants our souls.
26: What furniture series do you like the most? Rococo and the Princess sets
27: What furniture series do you like the least? The kiddy set is too bright for me.
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? Sell his mother
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? Nah, she's too nice bro
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? Tortimer? I dunno...
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? All the custimaztion options
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? The stuff you can't control
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? RIP Bella. I don't like you now. Same with you Rosie.
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? Stinky. That cat needs to leave.
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? For Stinky to move out. Now.
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Apollo <3 he's so sweet
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Stinky!!!!
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): a purple undercut and glasses


----------



## Amy-chan (Oct 29, 2016)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
Got the name from a town name guide, I was looking for something night sky/space themed

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
In town? Katt! Overall? Sally!

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
In town? I love all of my babies. Overall? Probably Stitches or Ankha.

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
Sally because she is, like I said, my favorite villager of all time.

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
Rover. He's too cute. :3
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
Friga. I always see her running around outside watering and/or planting flowers and discussing things with the other residents.

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
Forest Life.

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
K.K. Hypno.

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
I'd be a peppy frog.

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
I used to play ACWW on my cousin's DS when I was little. I saw the ACNL commercial on TV and I thought I'd play ACWW's sequel as well. 

11: What is your nickname in the game?
Pickles.

12: What is a random fact about your town?
It's moon-themed.

13: Do you time travel?
Depends.

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
Bat villagers.

15: Favorite island tour?
Spider crab diving.

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
About 3 hours.

17: When is your character's birthday?
27th November.

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
Violet.

19: What town project is your favorite?
The metal bench.


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Oct 29, 2016)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? Carly is my name, and I wanted a cute name for my town.
2: Who is your favorite current villager? Rosie, Melba, and Flora. I can't pick only one!
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? Jambette moved into my town from Nanako's old cycling town (not mad at you, Nanako!) and I don't like her.
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? Muffy. I had Muffy in my town before, and I REALLY neglected her. I grew to love her after a while, and then she moved out. I didn't know I could grow so attached to an animal from a video game 
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? To be honest... Dr. Shrunk if he wasn't married...
6: Who or what truly runs your town? Me, obviously.
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? I dont know
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? I dont know
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? Uchi, of course!
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? I started playing Animal Crossing when I was 5. I played Animal Crossing: Population Growing on the Gamecube cuz I thought it was fun and i could read.
11: What is your nickname in the game? Carly.
12: What is a random fact about your town? I have a Mermaid exterior on my house!
13: Do you time travel? Yes. Im not ashamed of it, either.
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? DRAGONS 
15: Favorite island tour? Hide and seek!
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? On the weekends, from when i wake up till I go to sleep.
17: When is your character's birthday? 9/22, like mine.
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? Jacob's Ladder.
19: What town project is your favorite? Anything Fairytale.
20: What town project do you hate the most? The fence. ITS USELESS!
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? Persuading villagers to move back in.
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? Optimistic, Caring, and creative!
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? I regret selling most of my fossils when I started the game.
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? Diving.
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. nope.
26: What furniture series do you like the most? Regal or green or Mermaid 
27: What furniture series do you like the least? the messy one.
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? I dunno, i'm not Tom Nook.
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? Yes.
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? Tom Nook.
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? The endless possibilities!
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? nothing.
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? MUFFY.
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? JAMBETTE.
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? golden tools
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? none
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? none
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): Purple bob with bangs, Jacobs ladder in her hair, green eyes, QR code clothes (Brown sweater with yellow skirt)


----------



## GirlPolarBear (Oct 29, 2016)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
my character is named after myself - laila! my other town the mayor is tea. in future games, my town is going to be called tea and my character laila.
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
rolf. rolf all the way. i completely adore him.
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
not sure! maybe canberra or hippeaux. hippeaux is actually camping in town town right now!
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
i'm not sure - i have all the villagers i want! especially since i have a second town with other villagers i want. but if i really wanted a new villager to move in, it'd be one of the future upcoming new acnl autumn update villagers!
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
not sure... digby perhaps! he reminds me of teddie, one of my real life doggos.
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
me! well.. uh.. marshal and julian want to take over ehe
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
k.k. bubblegum! so happy and upbeat.
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
hmmnn.. i can't think of any right now.
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
i love polar bears, but i think i'd be a white tiger/ wolf who is lazy (eventhough i'm a girl buuut!)
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
i started playing in 2007ish on Wild World and because i got lent it from someone and never gave it back huehuehue
11: What is your nickname in the game?
mostly muffin x3
12: What is a random fact about your town?
it's a mess of landscaping xD but very naturalistic
13: Do you time travel?
yess... ;; i try not to though
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
aaaah! i swear all species have already been done. maybe reptiles.
15: Favorite island tour?
hide and seek!
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
it varies. weekends, 4-9hours. weekdays, 30mins-3hours
17: When is your character's birthday?
29/11 - my birthday!
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
black rose. it goes with everything!
19: What town project is your favorite?
cafe <3
20: What town project do you hate the most?
one that i've actually built is the trash can
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
ability to plot villagers >;c
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
fashionista, friendly, perfectionist
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
timetravel ;/
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
BUG HUNTING AAAAH except not at the island.
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
lyle because he's very annoying. 
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
princess!
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
balloon.. ew!
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
pay off ALL my debts!
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
definitely. with her cuteness. let the shizue rule!
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
i think it was rover! and he was trying to make you mayor instead of him.
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
everything.
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
nothing!
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
shep... it was so sad... i was like agh...
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
hIpPeAuX
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
the new autumn update! and all my bushes to be planted aaaah!
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
ROLF because he's followed me through wildworld, city folk and new leaf!
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
hippeaux get away from me ty
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):

changes a lot! right now, witches outfit. used to be sweater dress, thick glasses, straw hat and shearling boots ahhah


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Oct 29, 2016)

Well, I currently have four towns, but I'll go with what I consider to be my main town.

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?

My hubby helped me name my town Bunifrey, because the town was made in honor of our Princess Bun Bun McCloud and it's a combination of Bunny and Gallifrey (from Doctor Who). My mayor is Arlione because well...I dunno, really. All I know is that it was also the name of my smuggler character when I played Knights of the Old Republic.

2: Who is your favorite current villager?

Oh man...I can't choose just one! I love all of my rabbit villagers. But Ruby and Genji are near and dear to me because if they had a baby, it would look like Bun Bun.

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?

I love them all, but I guess the one I talk to the least would be Gaston.

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?

Well...I wouldn't mind moving Dotty into town. She's such a cute Dutchie bun!

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?

Uhhh...weird question, but maybe K.K. Slider? He's pretty rad.

6: Who or what truly runs your town?

I do, lol. I don't let Isabelle dictate to ME.

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?

I like K.K. Bubblegum. It's upbeat and makes me smile.

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? K.K. Dirge. Just creeps me out...

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?

An Uchi rabbit. I'm definitely more of a tomboy type and I call everyone dude.

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?

I first got into the series with Wild World and that was like...nine-ish years ago?

11: What is your nickname in the game?
The most widely used nickname is "princess", which I love because it reminds me of Bun Bun.

12: What is a random fact about your town?

If you've ever heard the story of the Rainbow Bridge (about pets who have died and they wait at the rainbow bridge for their humans), I set up a TON of roses in as close an approximation as possible to the spectrum of a rainbow.

13: Do you time travel?

I used to, but not anymore.

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?

Chinchilla!

15: Favorite island tour?

I like the toy hammer one. It's very therapeutic to run around and smash a robot car, lol.

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?

Maybe an hour or two a day, max.

17: When is your character's birthday?

Same day as mine.

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?

I love the lilies.

19: What town project is your favorite?

Picnic blanket...I love those interactive PWPs, and it just looks cute.

20: What town project do you hate the most?

I dunno...I don't HATE any of them, but some of 'em just don't fit with the themes I go for.

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?

Increasing the character limit so I can name my town Daguerreo. Or letting us choose where to put villager's houses.

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
Caring, perfectionist, and a loner.

23: Have you ever done something you are ashamed of or regret in this game?

Not that I can think of. I've never screwed anyone over when I've played online and I do basically anything for my villagers.

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?

Diving can be pretty fun. Especially when I get a scallop and Pascal comes over and drops his righteous wisdom, maaaaaan.

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.

Legit dislike? Probably Isabelle, just because of the ridiculous rules when it comes to PWP placement.

26: What furniture series do you like the most?

Gorgeous and Sweets series are both beautiful and adorable. Plus the Sweets set is perfect for the food items.

27: What furniture series do you like the least?

Maybe the Gracie set...just doesn't look all that great to me.

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?

Sell Timmy and Tommy to a sweatshop.

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?

She'd like to try.

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?

I think it was meant to be Rover, and he was just trolling the player by acting like he'd never heard of [insert town name here] before.

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?

Being mayor, PWPs, and the addition of hamster villagers.

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?

Character limit for naming things. Daguerreo, man. Nintendo, just add ONE MORE LETTER.

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?

Yeah...O'Hare and Sprinkle.

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?

Tie between Quillson and Diva.

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?

The fall update so I can get some new villagers in my other villages.

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?

Flurry is my hamster Queen, and she's so sweet and cute and I hope they keep her for future games.

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?

Quillson, because that S.O.B. followed me to TWO towns and refused to leave. >.<

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):

She has the ABB face, dark brown hair and currently wearing a QR code dress. I'll edit this to include a picture later.


----------



## furbyq (Oct 29, 2016)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? / My mayor's name is my real name, and my town name is named after a Sims 2 neighborhood I really liked. I don't know where I originally got the name Malady as a place name but I like it!
2: Who is your favorite current villager? / Pietro!
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? / Harry... Ugh.
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? / Bob! He's one of my faves and I'd love to have him. 
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? / Probably Isabelle? Or Saharah. 
6: Who or what truly runs your town? / I DO!
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? / I really like K.K. Disco.
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? / Probably K.K. Country.
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? / Cat and uchi.
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? / I started with the GC one in 2003. I really loved it because it was such a unique, new game.
11: What is your nickname in the game? / Lamb, mon amie, and baboo. Chrissy called me "schmoopy" before she moved away.
12: What is a random fact about your town? / It's named Malady, but the full name would be Malady Valley if it would fit.
13: Do you time travel? / Yes lol. A lot.
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? / BATS! Lots of cute bats!
15: Favorite island tour? / The one where you collect gems from rocks. I crush that one every time!
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? / A couple of hours. 
17: When is your character's birthday? / January 12th. My real birthday!
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? / Purple roses.
19: What town project is your favorite? / The illuminated heart!
20: What town project do you hate the most? / The oil rig. Ew.
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? / The ability to move your mayor to a new town. I'd like a new map but I'm just not up to starting everything over.
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? / Silly, nervous, fashionable.
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? / I had a bad experience on Tortimer Island that I regret. :<
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? / Probably bug hunting! Fishing is a close second though.
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. / I'm not a big fan of Gracie because she's such a snob. Lyle also bugs me with the way he talks sometimes.
26: What furniture series do you like the most? / Modern! I also love Princess and Mermaid. 
27: What furniture series do you like the least? / Minimalist.
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? / Probably a lot of things.
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? / I think she's too disorganized. 
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? / Rover.
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? / The relaxing atmosphere.
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? / The repetitiveness. 
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? / Not on my current game. Yet.
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? / Harry. Eurghgh.
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? / Some more variety!!
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? / Bob! Because he's my favorite color and my favorite villager personality type (lazy).
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? / I don't really have a least favorite specifically. Harry is getting there though lol.
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): / Female, face 1, long blonde hair with bangs, usually wears purple dresses and a clover in her hair for good luck. :>


----------



## kingblook (Oct 29, 2016)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? 
My mayor, I just named after my town, but once my friend spelled the game "Stardew Valley" as "Starview Valley", and I thought Starview was a pretty name!! I'm also super interested in space and I want to be an aerospace engineer after I'm done with school 0:

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
My favorite villager is either Pheobe or Lucky.. Julian is close, but Pheobe is super cute and with Lucky.. I love lazy types and dogs lmao

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
Mallary. I did a trade with someone who didn't have their void cleared, and Mallary moved in and put me at capacity

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? 
I have a lot of dreamies that haven't moved in yet, but I'm most excited to get Antonio! He's one of the few villagers that don't fit my requirements to live in my town (because it's space themed, I only want blue/purple/white/maybe pink) but I loved him since I first saw him!

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
None of them lmao

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
I'd like to think I do, but I think my love for space is what truly runs my town (I don't get a lot of villagers/hybrids/furniture that I want bc they don't fit the town theme)

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
I don't have a favorite yet!

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
Don't have a least favorite either, I haven't heard that many

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
I'd be either a smug or a lazy dog.. probably smug

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
I started playing a long long time ago on City Folk, probably in... 2008? I started playing it simply because my mom bought it for me, but I started playing New Leaf in probably.. May this year. I've reset my town twice since however, Starview is my 3rd town and I started it probably a month ago!

11: What is your nickname in the game?
Blakers

12: What is a random fact about your town?
Pheobe and Stitches don't look like they belong in my town because they both have a lot of red/orange, but I let them in because they also have blue/purple on them.

13: Do you time travel?
Only when I'm doing trades and need to get a villager out of my town so I can accept a new one

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
Not sure honestly, maybe some sort of lizard or rodent? Chinchillas would be cool

15: Favorite island tour?
Probably ore hunter tours!!

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
3-4 hours? Probably more tbh

17: When is your character's birthday?
April 7th, same as mine!

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
Blue roses, it's actually my town's main flower!

19: What town project is your favorite?
I don't have it yet, but the flower arches are really pretty! So is the Wisteria Trellis!

20: What town project do you hate the most?
Probably the weird/random ones like the cube sculpture, the pyramid, etc.

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
An easier way to breed blue roses and purple pansies lmao

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
punk, chubby, anxious

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
I gave away Diana for Stitches... I love both of them but I really miss Diana honestly. She went to a good home though

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
Bug hunting

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
The Nooklings kinda annoy me with how they talk

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
Black/blue astro is super cool!

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
In my opinion, cabin is really ugly

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
a lot of things, man

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
definitely not, I don't even trust her to run my town while I'm gone lmao

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
idk

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
How much freedom you have in the theme and appearance of your town!!

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
The fact that you can't choose at least 1 of your first villagers, it sucks if you get none that you like.

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
Not yet.. I mean, in my first town, I had Stitches. When I took a break from the game, I changed the time on my DS to do something in another game.. I realized it was set to 2011. I set it to 2016, and when I came back to Animal Crossing, I had skipped ahead 5 years and Stitches left in that time. My break from AC lasted so long that I didn't even notice that I had ever had him and that he moved out though, lmao

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
Boone or Cousteau

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
all my dreamies!!

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Again, Lucky or Pheobe! They're both really cute and I like their personalities

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Probably Cousteau.. he annoyed me so much and he's ugly

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
Spiky, blue, masculine hair (extremely casual, loose and wavy, laid-back looseness)
Default(?) masculine face
Wearing the crown, doctor's mask, bone shirt, bone pants, and basketball shoes


----------



## Pun of Nentown (Oct 29, 2016)

This is gonna be fun. Wall of text, GO!

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? "Pun" is based off of my typical handle, "Punisher". It was a nickname, and people liked the idea of the name as a character, in general things, so "Pun" is a common name I use for characters. "Nentown" is basically my lack of creativity, taking my verbal tick, "Nen", and slapping "town" at the end, since it's a town.
2: Who is your favorite current villager? Lolly. She is practically my wife.
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? Deli. Ruined my expensive clothes during halloween, last year, then beats me at the subsequent fishing contest. I buried him.
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? As of right now, I have everyone I could wish for, though just about any Cranky would be nice...
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? Loll-- Wait, it HAS to be a special character? Fine, fine. Isabelle, for sure. She shows so much compassion towards you, what's not to love about her?
6: Who or what truly runs your town? Yuka, my snooty Koala villager.
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? I have many favorites. But I suppose I like KK Adventure.
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? I haven't listened to enough to establish one I like the least.
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? Lazy cat.
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? October 22nd, 2015. Vinesauce got me into it, and then a KK Slider remix of Clione from Beatmania sealed the deal.
11: What is your nickname in the game? Muffin, Shmoopy, Bro, Punny, by Lolly, Felicity, Scoot, and Yuka, respectively.
12: What is a random fact about your town? Nentown was originally going to be a modern-themed town. Then while he lived here, Tom suggested a Zen Garden.
13: Do you time travel? Not really. Only did once, for a couple of days.
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? Maybe a Snake villager?
15: Favorite island tour? Scavenger Hunt.
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? About 2-3 hours.
17: When is your character's birthday? June 15th, same as mine.
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? Golden Rose.
19: What town project is your favorite? The Roost
20: What town project do you hate the most? Reset Surveilance center.
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? Pickaxes, to smash rocks.
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? Blue, Lazy, upbeat.
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? Visiting another person's town to get void infested.
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? Fishing.
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. Patricia. She's so anti-social, ocmpated to Pelly.
26: What furniture series do you like the most? Gorgeous.
27: What furniture series do you like the least? Sloppy
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? Build a house, himself? I dunno.
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? Not alone.
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? Tortimer.
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? The creativity aspect.
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? Some requests can be a bit annoying.
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? In a way, yes. Maelle and Rory, to start. And if mi petit bonbon moves out, I'm resetting.
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? Truffles.
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? 1.1 Million HHA Points.
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? I thought we discussed this. Lolly. Mi petit bonbon. Bonbon-chan. The love of my life. Okay, but seriously. She always seemed so endearing to begin with, when I first had her in City Folk. I started to really like her, and REALLY wanted her in New Leaf. Lo and behold, I finally get her after months of hunting, and where does she move in? Right next door to me. She has been nothing but helpful, kind, and caring to me, and even hosted my birthday party. If this were like Harvest Moon, I'd marry her in a heartbeat.
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Deli. As I said, he screwed me over twice in a row in events, when I first started.
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 His summer attire.


----------



## Invisible again (Oct 29, 2016)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
Ren is my nickname, and I just liked the name Sapphire.

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
Mmmm, Bettina. The little chef mouse get up was pretty cute. c:

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
Cesar... I just don't like gorillas.

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
Wendy, 'cause she's been my favorite since I first started New Leaf.

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
Wat.

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
Seems like it's Isabelle and all her freak rules.

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
K.K. Bossa. It's so relaxing.

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
K.K. Cafe. Just... no.

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
I'd be a black uchi cat.

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
I started playing the series when I was in middle school. It just sorta appealed to me, so I bought it.

11: What is your nickname in the game?
Like, the one's villagers give you? Uhhh, "missy" and "braniac".

12: What is a random fact about your town?
The train station color is blue, which is coincides with the name "Sapphire." 

13: Do you time travel?
Only if I missed something earlier in the day.

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
Bats would be cool.

15: Favorite island tour?
Hide and seek, 'cause it's easy and I can "meet" different villagers.

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
A lot.

17: When is your character's birthday?
8/26 same as mine.

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
The violets.

19: What town project is your favorite?
You mean, PWPs? Uhhhhhh, I guess I like the wooden trellis and the metal bench.

20: What town project do you hate the most?
The drilling thing and the boot. They look so out of place.

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
Ability to angle PWPs and a better outdoors camera.

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
Stylish, unique, perfect.

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
Uh, no?

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
Uhh... I guess bug hunting, 'cause you rake in more money.

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
Isabelle. I can't place a PWP or bridge down 'cause of her PWP closeness rules, but somehow villagers are exempted from them?

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
I guess it's the ice series. It looks so unique.

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
Sloppy series. It just looks so gross.

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
Pfft, anything.

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
Let's hope not...

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
Rover.

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
The villagers

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
PWP rules

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
Uhh.... I don't remember, but probably.

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
Cesar..............

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
A finished town.

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Wendy, 'cause she's the best. <3

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Kidd. He ruined my old town........... I don't wanna talk about it. ;-;

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
She's got the AAA face, dark brown hair that has bangs and waves at the bottom, and is currently wearing a trench coat with mint glasses and a beret. c:


----------



## BriHope03 (Oct 29, 2016)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *
I named my Charater Hope because its my middle name and I name all of my video game characters Hope. I named my town Kokiri because I love The Legend of Zelda!

*2: Who is your favorite current villager?* 
Currently... Beau!

*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
Moose... He just moved in...

*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
Any villager??? Including ones that aren't really available? I would pick Isabelle in that case because she is freaking adorable! If its only villagers that can move in I would want my Kyle back! I accidentally let him go while time traveling... That'll teach me... For now. 


*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
Definitely Isabelle herself! Shes soooo cute!

*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
Accodring to Grizzly when he lived here, he did lol. I don't really know what this question means. 

*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
So far, Stale Cupcakes

*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
Anything clangy if that makes sense...

*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
If gender doesn't have to come into play here then I would be a Lazy villager. If it does, I would probably say Uchi...

*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
This year because I could finally afford the game and it looks so cute!

*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
Pumkin' and Cookie

*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
I don't really have a theme

*13: Do you time travel?*
I did but I am taking a break from it. 

*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
Oh umm.. maybe butterflies lol or Chipmunk...

*15: Favorite island tour?*
Ore Hunting lol  Its an easy way to get metals

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
When I first got it... All day.. Literally. Now... About 3 hours.

*17: When is your character's birthday?*
Same as mine... Dec 10th. 

*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
The violets are my favorite  

*19: What town project is your favorite?*
Thats really hard... I love the illuminated heart and the log bench. 

*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
The oil rig

*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
The ability to choose where villagers houses go. 

*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
Busy, busy busy lol

*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
I hit a character with the toy hammer and I felt so bad afterwards...

*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
Ummm bug hunting I think.

*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
I don't think so ...

*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
The Rococo set in gothic black along with the star zodiac series.

*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
I am not sure :/

*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
The same things I would do for a Klondike bar...

*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
Oh definitely...

*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
Isabelle

*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
How cute and customization it is

*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
Some of the randomness like the villager move ins. Also some of the pwp limitations.

*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
MY KYLE :'(

*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
Moose....

*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
Continue putting in pwp 

*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
I cannot answer that 

*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Moose... Cause I don't want him and he moved in unexpectedly...

*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..)*
Right now:


But I change my hair a lot...


----------



## Sheando (Oct 29, 2016)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*I like to give my characters slightly unusual names, usually names of something else (a month, a color, a plant, etc.) Hence, November. I searched a list of unusual color names to name my town, and absolutely loved Feldspar, which is both a color and a mineral. When I started my second town, I named my mayor August and my town Flint, because I like continuity.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Antonio! He's been my best buddy since my Wild World days.*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*I love everyone in Feldspar, to be honest. If someone HAD to move . . . I guess it would be Snake? Maybe?*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*I've considered trying to get Cherry someday, just because her appearance matches my town much better than Snake's, and I have no Uchis, and that's one of my favorite personalities.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*I don't really like to think of any Animal Crossing character romantically, even in fun. I'd love to be friends with Saharah, Pascal, Leif, and Joan, though!*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Pretty sure it's me, since I've paid for every single PWP out of my own pocket.*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*There's no way I'm familiar enough with all of them to answer this question! I really like Lucky K.K., Rockin K.K., and K.K. Adventure.*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*Again, I don't know all of them by heart, but I find K.K. Groove pretty annoying.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*Definitely Uchi, though I'm not certain about species. Maybe a dog?*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*I got a Nintendo DS when I was 11 (10 years ago) and did a ton of research on games, reading all the reviews on Amazon and so forth. Animal Crossing: Wild World had such rave reviews that I decided to give it a try, and I got hooked.*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Not sure what it is right now. I think most of them are calling me N-Puff? N-Star was my favorite one.*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*Feldspar is a colorful, modern town featuring bright brick pathways lined with flowers.*
13: Do you time travel?
*Kind of? I am sometimes unable to play for a little while, so when I return to the game, I will set the calendar back to the day after the last day I played. (I don't like treating AC like a stress or obligation.) I might change the clock as well, so that my villagers will all be out and about. But I don't TT forward to unlock things or grow bushes or anything. That takes the fun out of the game for me.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*BATS.*
15: Favorite island tour?
*Oh man, it's been so long since I played those. I remember liking the fruit mazes?*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*30-40 minutes*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*The same day as mine.*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*I love blue pansies. Red pansies are a close second.*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*I love my cube sculpture so much it hurts.*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*I mean, I've never really seen a need for the drilling rig.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*I wish the villagers would interact more with the world around them. More frequent use of PWPs, be cooking/cleaning in their houses, expand their houses a bit, actually catch fish/bugs, etc. I'd love more dialogue variety as well.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Responsible. Diligent. Eager.*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*Uh . . . no? I mean, I don't love my campsite placement, but I don't think I'd call it "shame."*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*I like all three, but I think fishing would have to be my favorite.*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Dr. Shrunk depresses me. His jokes are all either "I'm a terrible husband and father! Haha!" or "My wife and children openly dislike me! Haha!"*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Alpine set*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Hmm . . . Maybe the Lovely set? Or the Spooky set?*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Manipulate children into accepting house upgrades they can't afford? I on't actually resent him that much, though ? sure, I was in debt to him for years, but he never hounded me to pay!*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*Theoretically, but she'd never want to.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*I DUNNO. Maybe Isabelle herself? Some relative of Tortimer?*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*Hanging out with the villagers.*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*Repeated dialogue.*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Back in WW, yeah. I lost Antonio that way. I cried. (Haha.) I also lost Biskit, which was really sad.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Canberra and I were . . . not friends.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*More progress on my dirt paths in Flint!*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Antonio. I love anteaters in real life (I love all pointy-nosed animals, actually), and so when he moved into my WW town, I was ecstatic. He's been my favorite ever since.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*I have no idea. I don't like the ones with overly human features, so probably one like Jambette or Barold or Tiffany.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*Wide blue eyes with eyelashes on top. Shoulder-length dark brown hair. It's winter in my town right now, so she usually wears a sweater, jeans, and a pair of boots, with a bow, a flower, or a winter hat on her head.*


----------



## hoodathotit (Oct 29, 2016)

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?

Sell Timmy and Tommy to a sweatshop.                                                                                                                                                        (This made my day)


----------



## Kristine015 (Oct 29, 2016)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? My real name and its the town where I used to live. 
2: Who is your favorite current villager? Fuschia, pom pom, Skye, stitches
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? Hans
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? Marshall only becauss everyone keeps talking about him. 
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? Isabelle
6: Who or what truly runs your town? My perfect apples. Its where I get my cash from. 
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? Steep hill
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? I actually dont know
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? I'd be a friendly cute squirel 
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? I started in May/June 2016. It appealed to me.
11: What is your nickname in the game? K or DJ K. 
12: What is a random fact about your town? My re-tail and my cafe is right beside each other
13: Do you time travel? I used to then I stopped.
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? I don't know..
15: Favorite island tour? The official Scavengers hunt. Easy and gives you 13 medals if you finish before 2 mins left. 
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? 3-4 hrs
17: When is your character's birthday? My bday 25 May
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? Blue roses (growing my own hybrids)
19: What town project is your favourite? My fav so far is the police station
20: What town project do you hate the most? The earial ugly looking thing. 
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? Language trasnlation when in Tortimer club
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? Friendly
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? Not sure?
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):


----------



## SweetLamb (Oct 29, 2016)

I love these!

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
Aiden is my name (creative), Tokyo was pretty much the first thing that came to mind and stuck (also creative).

*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
Right now Rudy but I love all of my villagers really.

*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
No one really although if I _had_ to pick I'd say Violet. But it's not really anything against her more I'm tired of having 3 snooty villagers in my town and out of the 3 she's probably the one I like the least.

*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
Octavian. I've been trying to get him since the GC one and never had any luck 

*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
Maybe Digby. I'm more interested in guys and unfortunately most of the male NPCs are older (Digby Rover and Pascal are the only 3 I can think of who seem like they're around my age).

*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
Hamphrey apparently. Although he suggested a drilling rig today so I don't think he knows what he's doing.

*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
Stale Cupcakes.


Spoiler: Personal sappy story here



I first heard it last February when I was having KK play a couple songs and I picked my mood which was sad at the time (because an ex of mine had passed away that week and I was still trying to process how I felt) and this was the song KK picked and it made me cry but it also made me happy in a way and seeing the album cover just tied everything together.



*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
K.K. Oasis I think. It just doesn't work for me.

*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
Lazy or normal (depending on gender since I am genderfluid), possibly a koala or a cat.

*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
After I got my GameCube when I was 9, so 2004-2005 ish. I saw it in BlockBuster when that still existed and it looked like fun, but it was definitely aggravating to keep up with when I didn't own it so I asked for it for... something that year, I think Christmas but I don't remember exactly. I never owned a DS so missed Wild World, but other than that I've followed most of the main games (don't have HHD yet but planning on getting it soonish)

*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
Lamb, which is why that's my username here. The one before that was bro but I think everyone is calling me lamb now.

*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
I still have all 5 of my starter villagers 5 months in (Dora, Hamphrey, Moe, Rudy, and Violet).

*13: Do you time travel?*
I have in previous towns but not in this one. When I made Tokyo I specifically wanted to make a town that I would keep forever and never time-travel no matter what happens. I want to see how long I can keep up with it, and so far I've been pretty successful.

*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
Maybe lemurs, although that would probably be more of a monkey recolor/texture. Bats sound neat also.

*15: Favorite island tour?*
Hide-and-seek, I like getting to see a lot of different animals. The gem hunt ones are fun too.

*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
Probably an hour+ at different intervals. Depends on what there is to do.

*17: When is your character's birthday?*
August 6th, same as my own.

*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
Lillies.

*19: What town project is your favorite?*
The fairytale clock.

*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
The "ugly" ones that detract from the town. I don't really get why they're there.

*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
Probably the biggest annoyance for me is that rain doesn't water your flowers. It's a weird pet-peeve of mine that doesn't even really matter since I have a beautiful town and it's more for a realism thing than practicality...

*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
My main character is me and I have no idea how I'd describe myself.

*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
I regularly flake out on favors, especially visits. I'm honestly surprised my villagers like me so much with how often I forget to do things for them.

*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
Diving is fun and new. ^^

*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
Pave, I'm stupidly afraid of peacocks...

*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
Cabin probably. It's the first set I remember collecting ever in AC. Alpine is probably 2nd.

*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
Polka-dot. One piece here or there can be nice, but put all together it kills my eyes.

*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
Probably nothing too crazy. He's greedy but I think he would have self-respect.

*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
Probably not by herself. She does all the paperwork stuff but the villagers are the ones to suggest things.

*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
I heard a neat theory on Rover that I sort of follow now. The only thing that debunks it is that he isn't familiar with the town you're going to, but that could be a lie...

*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
Everything! (Yes creative but I can't think of anything specific)

*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
I wish there was still more variety with the personalities. It annoys me how easy it is to get repeat dialogue, which makes sense to an extent but it makes the villagers feel flat.

*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
Not really in this town but in the past yes.

*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
I'm not sure honestly, most of my villagers have been pretty okay (and no, I don't find Violet/the gorillas ugly).

*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
I wish there was more room for villagers in towns, even if they were invitation slots. 10 feels like a really low number to me.

*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
I can't really decide...

*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Keaton, I have a weird phobia of a lot of birds which mostly include brightly-colored parrot-type birds... it makes no sense but it is what it is.

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
I change my hair and clothes a lot but my face is the first male one here: http://www.jvgs.net/new-leaf-face-guide.htm


----------



## Eline (Oct 30, 2016)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *My character's name is Eline, which is my own name. I came up with Appaloo as my town name by shortening The Sims 4 neighbourhoods, lol!*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *Fauna <3 she's my babe. I love her*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *Probably Mott, I think he's annoying and ugly.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *Any of my dreamies, tbh. *
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *Leif! He's such a cutie. *
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *I do, lol.*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *Idk, honestly... I don't really listen to them*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *Same answer as above c:*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*Probably normal, or if I could be a boy's villager type, I'd be the lazy!*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *When I was a kid, I started with Wild World. I can't remember why, tbh. *
11: What is your nickname in the game? *Mega E!*
12: What is a random fact about your town? *I use all the flowers in all the colors. *
13: Do you time travel? *Nope.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *Llama's, I know they're not totally new, since Reese and Cyrus are Llama's/Alpaca's, but I'd love to see regular villagers of this species.*
15: Favorite island tour? *Giant petaltail tour!*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *Multiple hours, probably 4 or 5 c:*
17: When is your character's birthday? *October 14th! Which is my own birthday. *
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *I think the roses or tulips.*
19: What town project is your favorite? *The metal bench. It's so pretty!*
20: What town project do you hate the most? *There's a lot I don't really like. For example the shpinx, the screen, the cube sculpture....*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *More villagers + a bigger town*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *Cute gardening enthousiast.*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *I don't think so, no?*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *Bug hunting, I think it's the easiest and quickest out of the three*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *Cyruc and Mabel. I think they're just unkind and annoying. *
26: What furniture series do you like the most? *I have no idea, really!!!*
27: What furniture series do you like the least? *Modern.*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *Anything. He'd kill a man.*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *YES! She's such a hard worker. *
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *Isabelle would be a good mayor, but I once read the theory about Rover being a ghost being killed by Nook and Isabelle when he should've been mayor. So maybe Rover lol*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *Gardening & talking with the cute villagers*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *Annoying villagers moving plotting their houses somewhere SUPER INCONVENIENT*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *Don't think so. I reset too much for that to happen*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *God, idek. Mott's the ugliest I have rn.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?* One of my dreamies to move in*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *IDK. Right now it's Fauna, she's so cute. But I haven't had all villagers so I don't know...*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Don't know lol*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *She has black eyes, the overall dress, red shoes and the hair bow wig with brown hair. *


I loved doing this!


----------



## namiieco (Oct 30, 2016)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*Dunno, thought it sounded cute*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Marice <3*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Probably Zucker because I'm getting bored of him and I've had him for 1 year now*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Rolf! He's a dreamie and I really want to see how he acts and I have a feeling I will like him ~*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Don't really know :/ None of them*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Isabelle ofc*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*Stale Cupcakes I guess*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*None really. I don't really pay attention to K.K. songs*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*Probably Snooty/Normal Sheep though they don't really describe me*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*I started with WW in 2007 I think. I started to play because my sister was playing it and it looked fun.*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Nyanya lmao*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*I hate it*
13: Do you time travel?
*Yep*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Dolphins. No idea how they would walk but hey ho no one cares*
15: Favorite island tour?
*None I think they're all stupid and boring*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*I use to be around 3-5 hours but now it's only 1-3 hours.*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*21st October, same as mine*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Lillies because they look cute*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*Log Bench*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*Modern Police Station. It looks so ugly I don't understand why they even put it into the game*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*More dialiouge ;v;*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Is basically me*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*Yeah, when I tt'ed to 2033 in my first ever town and reset because all my regular flowers were gone *
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*None of them, I find them all boring*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Isabelle. She won't let me run the town when I'm the ****ing mayor. Also she talks too much .-.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*None of them, they all look bland as a set. I prefer mixing sets.*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Dunno maybe the spooky set?*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*ANYTHING*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*nO*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Dang Isabelle*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*It's a good game (no but seriously thats too much to write)*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*IsaBeLLE*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Yes, Marshal and Marina because I was careless.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Gigi*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*ROLF*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Don't have one*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Too many to choose*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*She's got pink hair and a pixie cut. Some floral qr code dress and blue eyes if I remember correctly.*


----------



## TangyHeart (Oct 30, 2016)

Post Answer This ACNL Tumblr Quiz If Your Bored
Saw this on tumblr. (figures)
Copy, paste, and put your answers next to each question! I recommended bolding your answers, so you can distinguish them from the questions.

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?Bella, because it's my nickname.
2: Who is your favorite current villager? OMG TANGY! Even though... Even though she just moved away... :Cries:
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? MONTY
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? TANGY 'cuz she's my fave and just moved away...
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? K.K. Slider
6: Who or what truly runs your town? Isabelle... I'm not ever at work XD
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? K.K. Jazz
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? Probably K.K. Condor
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? Cat, Peppy or maybe a deer, uchi
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? 2013, and I got it for my birthday.
11: What is your nickname in the game? Minty
12: What is a random fact about your town? It has Tangy posters and signs everywhere... Think I may be obsessed...
13: Do you time travel? ...
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? CHIPMUNKS 
15: Favorite island tour? Bug catching tour, cuz then I just steal flowerzz
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? Meh, on days I play, about 2 hours.
17: When is your character's birthday? 10/31 (yes it's my real birthday)
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? GOLDEN ROSES
19: What town project is your favorite? hmm... Probably the fire pit thingy.
20: What town project do you hate the most? The stones that look like pears.
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? Warrior Cats furniture! 
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? I. Like. Trains.
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? Time traveling a day in advance to stop Tangy from moving, cuz that's why she moved away.
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? Bug catching for Beetles
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. Tom Nook... He's so GREEDY
26: What furniture series do you like the most? Gorgeous series
27: What furniture series do you like the least? Exercise stuff...
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? Kill, destroy, sacrifice his nephews Timmy and Tommy
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? she already rules my town... XD
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? Tangy, probably...
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? Playin with friends
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? TTing makes villagers move 
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? UH YEAH! TANGY! KEEP UP WILL YA?!
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? Monty
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? Tangy to move back
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Tangy! a) she's cute b) she's peppy c) IF U DONT LIKE HER DIE YOU MANIAC
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? MONTY cuz he's mean, ugly, and IF U LIKE HIM DIE YOU MANIAC
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): orange short hair for fall, small silk hat, snow boots, green eyes, Tartan-plaid outfit 



Huh, this was more fun than I thought!


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 30, 2016)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?

I named my character after my real name as I liked the idea of playing as a mini me. My town name is because I love the Zelda franchise

2: Who is your favorite current villager? I love all my current villagers but my favourite is probably Genji

3: Who is your least favorite current villager? Merengue. Just never liked her 

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? Wouldn't be terrible if Wolfgang moved in  

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? Don't really see them in that way so not sure I can answer 

6: Who or what truly runs your town? Fang...

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? Love song 

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? Calypso 

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? Cranky wolf 

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? I started playing wild world in my late teens but wasn't as into it as I am now. Think I just wanted a life simulation type of game

11: What is your nickname in the game? I don't let the villagers give me nicknames so I'm just Sam  

12: What is a random fact about your town? There is hardly a spare piece of land or storage space as everything is covered in items 

13: Do you time travel? Yes 

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? Bats I think 

15: Favorite island tour? Hide and seek 

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? Depends on the day, around 4 hours some evenings 

17: When is your character's birthday? 28th June 

18: What is your favorite flower in the game? Orange pansy 

19: What town project is your favorite? Flower arch 

20: What town project do you hate the most? Oil rig 

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? The ability to choose where villagers plot in advance 

22: How would you describe your main character in three words? Cute, helpful, chatty  

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? I don't think so, I'm usually very fair and I try to help people 

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? Big hunting 

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. Dr Shunk I'm not keen on. He just really annoyed me when I had to see him daily to unlock the emotions 

26: What furniture series do you like the most? Mushroom 

27: What furniture series do you like the least? Green

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? Anything?  

29: Could Isabelle rule the world? I think she already does...

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? I think it was tortimer but he forgot to turn up and now has to run island tours...

31: What is your favorite thing about the game? My villagers 

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? Having to plot reset 

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? Yes but I got him back  

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? Probably Rocket

35: What do you want the most in this game right now? To complete my whole catalogue 

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Probably Genji again, he's adorable and so funny 

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Shari, I just had a hard time getting her out of my town 

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): Blue eyes, short black hair, mostly wears Gracie jeans, hero boots and a twinkle tee


----------



## Aerchan (Oct 30, 2016)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? 
AeR is my nickname, so that's my mayor's name. Idk... New Love sounded like a cute NY/Jersey

2: Who is your favorite current villager? Chief!

3: Who is your least favorite current villager? I have some I'm 'meh' about but don't have a least favorite 

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? Phoebe or Fauna, dreamies & they're cute!

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? That's creepy AF. Nthx.

6: Who or what truly runs your town? My Mayor is a boss witch 

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? K.k. Disco, Two Days Ago, and K.K. D&B

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? Idk???

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? Wolf or bunny

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? 2013, & b/c it was very aesthetically pleasing and cute.

11: What is your nickname in the game? Aerie

12: What is a random fact about your town? I'll never know how to landscape or design it LOL

13: Do you time travel? Yep

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? Yorkies 

15: Favorite island tour? Fishing & hide and seek

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? Maybe an hour 

17: When is your character's birthday? 2/25

18: What is your favorite flower in the game? Rose or carnation

19: What town project is your favorite? Flower Arch! Also the Picnic set or wisteria trellis (I have neither  )

20: What town project do you hate the most? Idk...

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? Multiple town ordinances, taking selfies w/ villagers

22: How would you describe your main character in three words? Cute, pleasant & helpful

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? No???

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? I like 'em all! I hate beetle farming tho...

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. Resetti I guess...

26: What furniture series do you like the most? Polka dot! Sloppy! Princess!

27: What furniture series do you like the least? Idk?

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? Sell his soul to the devil tbh...

29: Could Isabelle rule the world? Maybe? Idk?

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? Maybe Digby?

31: What is your favorite thing about the game? That it's cute and colorful and fun

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? Shops close early if you don't gave the night owl ordinance

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? Pekoe 

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? Clyde, Curlos or Roald

35: What do you want the most in this game right now? Phoebe or Fauna

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Chief or K.K. Slider! Cause they're cool 

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Idk...

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): green eyes, black ponytail, crown, black tights, black Mary Janes & a cute QR dress I found on tumblr that's an ombr? blue and real top with a frilly black skirt


----------



## Aleigh (Oct 30, 2016)

1: Cause it's my name
2: Pierce & Cookie
3: FREAKING GALA
4: I would want my Whitney to move back, I lost her in a tt accident, and I miss her so so much
5: Hands down KK.
6: I'm going to have to say Blathers. He's like my main source of income, plus he runs my life (I'm so close to finishing the museum but I can't fIND CERTAIN BUGS AND FISH)
7: Stale Cupcakes ftw
8: Probably one of the old generic ones like KK Tango bc I've heard them sO much throughout the years
9: Snooty turtle wolf
10: I started playing as soon as I could like move a remote thing. I started at the very first original game on the GameCube and it's mostly because my mom had played it too and I liked it lmao
11: Like one that a villager gave me? My two favorites that are going around right now are Cleats and Mon Amie
12: It's not photogenic but I swear it's an amazing town
13: Sometimes, only when I'm trying to get someone to move or if I missed a big event
14: Pumaaaa
15: The ore one
16: idk man like my whole day
17: May 3rd...mine
18: Rose or pansy
19: I really love the windmill
20: Probably the water pump
21: Raspberry bushes
22: Cute, friendly, stylish
23: I regret accidentally making Whitney leave
24: Fishing
25: I feel like Katie is so extra and quite annoying
26: Rococo / Ice
27: Common
28: what ?? probably scam people into buying houses and then have them fall deep into debt with all those freaking expansions
29: Um, no. She's too annoying, and probably way too nice.
30: Rover, which is why he knows about my town so well
31: You can change your eye color
32: Bushes are only bloomed for one season
33: (for the third time) WHITNEYYYY
34: Either Derwin or Shep
35: Those last three bugs and last six fish.
36: Cookie, and long story short for nostalgic reasons.
37: I don't think I really have a least favorite, but I mean I've always disliked Marina.
38: 



Spoiler: I'm bad at explaining things so here's a picture








She's currently wearing something else though, and her hair is in a black ponytail.


----------



## ashlif (Oct 30, 2016)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*I just thought of it randonly :v*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?*Bob*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*idk?*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*I would pick Filbert because I keep on seeing him in my campsite and now I want him if I have some space for him(he is not my dream tho).*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*I don't date animals.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?*Dictator(me) and the animals living in the town*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*Stale Cupcakes*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*Safari K.K*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*I would be a bear villager that looks like a panda and has a peppy villager*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*I started playing in June 2015. I started playing because I was at the store wanting to buy Smash Bros.(3DS), but didn't have enough money with me so I found out Animal Crossing and thought "This looks cute! I should buy this." I seen the game AC in a video before but it dIdn't really make want to try it out.*
11: What is your nickname in the game?*FiFi*
12: What is a random fact about your town?*The animals in my town are weird :/*
13: Do you time travel?*Yes, I do it a lot but not often now like before.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*Narwhal and Owl*
15: Favorite island tour?*The hide and seek one and the Tuna one?*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*1-2 hours*
17: When is your character's birthday?*September*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*Lillies and Jacobs Flower*
19: What town project is your favorite?*The fountain and the geyser*
20: What town project do you hate the most?*The building that Cranky villager suggests??*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*More villager space :/*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*Energetic, Shy, Lazy*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*Time Traveling which I lost MOLLY :c*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*Bug hunting and Fishing*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*I don't really have any dislike to any special characters*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?*The mermaid set*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?*None really*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*idk?*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*Nope.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*idk?*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*How relaxing it is*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*The annoying Tarantulas and the the red thing?*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*Molly*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*no one really*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*um idk*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*Bob because he is the color purple which looks amazing to me and his face.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*Idk I don't dislike that much villager.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*My character has a dollhouse dress on her, with a new paper helmet as the hat. Some white shoes are also on my character and the first option of the face thing *


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 30, 2016)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *I just named myself Misty after my dog and my town name I just made up c:*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *Hamphrey! Its always him lol*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *I guess Bruce? He always hides so I never talk to him*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*I kinda miss Wolfgang...*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?* I'm not datin no damn animal *
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *Nobody. My towns a disaster  *
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *Stale Cupcakes*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *Can't think of the name...*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *I guess a cranky dog? Idk*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *In 2014 when I picked up the game out of boredom*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *Miss M*
12: What is a random fact about your town? * I never let my villagers do fishing tourneys, I tt past those days*
13: Do you time travel?*YES*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*Maybe a different type of cat like a leopard*
15: Favorite island tour?*I hate the island sorry*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*like half an hour?*
17: When is your character's birthday?*Jan 20*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*Lillies*
19: What town project is your favorite?*Benches!! BENCHES EVERYWHERE*
20: What town project do you hate the most?*The yield sign....whats the point of em?*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*More villager space, 10 isnt enough*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *Just like me~*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*What even is this? Whats to be ashamed about in AC?*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *Fossil hunting!*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.* nah*
26: What furniture series do you like the most? *Sloppy *
27: What furniture series do you like the least?*Modern wood*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*0-0 anything*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*no shes not reliable *
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*rover maybe?*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*The flowers/gardening*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*the load times and start up screen*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*Lost zell ;-; the jerk*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *The wart frog thing...ewww*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*more space in general*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Hamphrey cause he rocks*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*???there 333 don't make me pick*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*no time to type lololololo*


----------



## CinnamonBuunn (Oct 30, 2016)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? Anna is my real name and I thought Cinnamon would be really cute!
2: Who is your favorite current villager? Merengue <3
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? Bearold, I think his name is. Ew.
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? Bob bc he was my starter from my first town and I loved him
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? Digby he is adorable <3
6: Who or what truly runs your town? Isabelle, but I like to think I do
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? Bubblegum K.K.
8: What is your least favorite K.K. Slider song? I forget the name but theres this one that gives me the chills 
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? A pink peppy hamster, named Cinnamon or something cute like that <3
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? When New Leaf came out because it looked really awesome
11: What is your nickname in the game? "A-Puff" by Merengue
12: What is a random fact about your town? I made it a few days ago
13: Do you time travel? No, trying not to but I prolly will eventually.
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? Guinea pigs, like hamsters but bigger
15: Favorite island tour? Hide and seek
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? 1 hour at least
17: When is your character's birthday? 3/17
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? Roses
19: What town project is your favorite? The fountain or illumated heart its so cute
20: What town project do you hate the most? The oil drill thing, ew
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? More PWPs, and a vacation mode (if you can't play for a while it will freeze time)
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? Cute, sweet, short
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? I watered a weed for days because I thought it was a baby flower
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? Diving. I love swimming.
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. I don't like Zipper T. Bunny because how there is a zipper on him scares me
26: What furniture series do you like the most? Sweets!
27: What furniture series do you like the least? The mushroom one
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? Assassination
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? YES!
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? Marshal.
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? The customization.
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? The wilting flowers
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? YES MARSHAL :C
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? Bearold
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? Bob, my villager
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Bob or Marshal my babes qwq
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Bearold


----------



## Licorice (Oct 30, 2016)

Spoiler





*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?* Anuenue means "rainbow" in Hawaiian and it's a place in Baten Kaitos.
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?* Bubbles
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *Marshal
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?* Peewee because he's adorable.
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?* wtf ya nasty
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?* Not any damn body. 
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?* K.K. Condor
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?* All of them are great. 
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?* Uchi/normal bear cub.
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?* Started playing in 2005 because my bff at the time had the game.
*11: What is your nickname in the game?* Kiddo 
*12: What is a random fact about your town?* It's lame.
*13: Do you time travel?* Only to get rid of streetpass move ins. 
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?* Sharks
*15: Favorite island tour?* Tuna KAHUNA
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?* 1-2 hours
*17: When is your character's birthday?* Feb. 19th (my irl bday)
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?* Violets
*19: What town project is your favorite?* Fire pit
*20: What town project do you hate the most?* The awful road signs.
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?* A kiddie pool pwp.
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?* Sleepy, cute, and clumsy.
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?* I regret restarting so much.
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?* Fishing <3
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.* Isabelle and Digby because Shih-tzus are one of the ugliest dogs ever.
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?* Sloppy and cabin. 
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?* Stripe set is ugly as heck! Also the campus set. :l
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?* Anything is that is respectable and dignified thank you very much.
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?* She's too basic to do much.
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?* Some slow loser that couldn't catch a train in time.
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?* It's a great time killer.
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?* Villager sign plots being removed. 
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?* Eugene moved out because I was trying to get Bonbon's ugly ass to leave. RIP.
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?* Sylvia. Sorryyy.
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?* Cedar saplings
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?* Deli & Bubbles because they are the cutest.
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?* Graham 'cuz you U-G-L-Y. 
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):* Female. Face 12. Short brown hair.


----------



## AccfSally (Oct 30, 2016)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *Kia is my character's name. It's kinda close to my real name. Vista, because that's all I could have think of at the time.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *Sally*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*No one*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *Sally, because she's my favorite that's why lol*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *No one*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *Me lol*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*K.K. House*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *K.K. Milonga*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*Cranky/Normal Squirrel*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?* When the GameCube version was out, but I stop playing it and started again when City Folk came out. It's a cute game*
11: What is your nickname in the game? * Currently it's cupcake*
12: What is a random fact about your town?* It's an all bunny and squirrel town*
13: Do you time travel?* Sometimes*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*No idea*
15: Favorite island tour?*Hide and seek*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? * one or two hours*
17: When is your character's birthday?* 2/20*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?* Purple tulip*
19: What town project is your favorite?*Zen projects*
20: What town project do you hate the most?* Drilling rig*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*no idea*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*quiet, cute and hyperactive(sometimes)*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?* Calling my Zen theme main town Vista lol, but I'm not going to restart it because of that. I work to hard in that town*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?* fishing*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*none, really*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?*Sweets set*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?* Balloon set*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*How do I suppose to know, I'm not Tom Nook*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*Nah...she can barely watch over my town*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*A relative of Tortimer*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?* Getting my favorite villagers*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?* Villagers moving in awful places like in front of pwps, the caf?, campsite, Town Hall, gardens...IN FRONT OF MY HOUSE!
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? Francine once in an older town from time travelling
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?Al....
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?no idea...
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?Sally, you should know why.
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?I have too many
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): (main town) She's wearing a kimono, kimono sandals, white stockings and long black hair. She has the eyes of the girl on the front cover of New Leaf except her eyes are brown*


----------



## Charcolor (Oct 30, 2016)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *my character is named after myself (aimee) because it makes for a more personal experience. my town, aoki, is named after aoki lapis. a vocaloid. it's not even a vocaloid i like that much. i just thought aoki would be a cool town name.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *i can't say for my cubs...*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *pierce, just because i think he's overstayed his welcome. i want him to leave soon.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *well, i already have all the cubs i need...if i could have more permanent villagers, i'd probably invite all my old non-cub friends back in.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *k.k. slider. i love him so much*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *isabelle, with her godlike powers and subtle authority*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *steep hill. especially the acoustic live version it makes me tear up a little haha*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *k.k. oasis probably*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *a bear cub of course! i'd be either lazy or uchi, i think.*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *december 27, 2014. i got my 3ds for christmas 2 days earlier and i'd seen screencaps of the game on tumblr and i figured it'd be good to have.*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *lots of different ones! usually it's dr. a, wonder a, or a-bear*
12: What is a random fact about your town? *4 of my villagers (pudge, pekoe, chester and cheri, in that order) have moved out and i had to cycle out random move-ins to get them all back. pudge is unrelated to the other three, who moved out as a result of a time-traveling accident, which is why i hate boone.*
13: Do you time travel? *only in specific occasions. like, if i want to enjoy a holiday for longer, i time travel back to it after it's ended.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *a bear/bear cub designed after a red panda!! my best friend loves red pandas...*
15: Favorite island tour? *hide and seek. scavenger can be fun too, depending on who you're playing with.*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *these days, it's about 1-3 hours total.*
17: When is your character's birthday? *same as mine, april 19 2001*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *pink lilies!!*
19: What town project is your favorite? *the picnic blanket, i was so psyched when i finally got the request for it*
20: What town project do you hate the most? *the sandbox. it's ugly. it doesn't even look like a sandbox.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *the ability for villagers to take temporary vacations, so i wouldn't have to feel so guilty for keeping them cooped up in aoki*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *well, my character and i are pretty much the same person. so. idk*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *the bear cub apocolypse, where after boone moved in and took bluebear's spot, i tried to time travel to get him out, messed up and lost 3 cubs. i got them all back, but as a result of the cycling my main street is full of strangers. pippy's gone, gayle's gone, sylvia's gone, it's really disheartening.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *bug hunting!! it's easiest because you can actually see what you're trying to catch*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *not really. i think the nooklings are annoying but i don't really dislike them that much.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most? *modern wood! it's so rustic...*
27: What furniture series do you like the least? *patchwork...unless that doesn't count as a series. if not then idk*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *i don't see him as greedy as everyone else does. i think he's a nice guy. so probably not much.*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *like i said, she has godlike powers. i think she already does rule the world.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *rover.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *i like the graphics. it's such a cute relaxing game...*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *i wish there was more dialogue so it wasn't so repititive...*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *my beloved bear cubs...they're safely back in aoki, though.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *boone. i hate him for his looks too.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *pink tulips. they're being too stubborn to breed.*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *out of the non-cubs, i like pippy and gayle best. i have good memories with them.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *boone. i've already explained why*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):





*i change my clothes a lot, and i also sometimes wear the hair bow wig. also, this pic is like a month old, my eyes are brown right now.*


----------



## creamyy (Oct 30, 2016)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?* I named my mayor Shannon because my name is Shannon and I thought it was appropriate?
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?* Carmen.
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?* Monique
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?* Julian. I lost him a while ago because I didn't play for a while and he was my absolute fave.
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?* Pete.
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?* Um me. duh.
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?* Stale Cupcakes.
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?* N/A I don't care for most of his songs
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?* I be a forest green bear cub. probs be a peppy.
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?* Sometime during wild world, influenced by others. Started playing new leaf March 2015, watched too many youtube let's plays and was like screw it I want it.
*11: What is your nickname in the game?* Robo-S. I did not agree to this.
*12: What is a random fact about your town?* I have underwear as my town flag
*13: Do you time travel?* occasionally between shop open hours since I play really early and really late bc who needs sleep?
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?* I know we already have birds and eagles but can we have a special toucan villager.
*15: Favorite island tour?* Dragonfly bc medals, but just for fun I love the ancient fish tour
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?* 6 hrs spread out throughout the day
*17: When is your character's birthday?* on my birthday - February 3rd.
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?* Pansies.
*19: What town project is your favorite?* I love my illuminated heart, waiting for the illuminated arch.
*20: What town project do you hate the most?* Campsite is in a dumb spot :c
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?* more flowers and colours, also additional pocket space specific for tools so you have more room for actual things in your pocket.
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?* absolutely friggen grand.
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?* not playing for a while, which lead to Julian leaving ; n ;
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?* bug hunting.
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.* Lyle. bc he was annoying af in previous games.
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?* I like the princess & classic set
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?* stripe and astro
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?* become a nudist duo with k.k.
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?* absolutely not.
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?* idek. some loser but who cares because i'm the mayor now.
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?* looking pretty and being rich.
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?* villagers moving away beyond my control
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?* Yes. his name is Julian and I'm still salty about it
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?* Monique. eww ew get rid of her.
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?* Multiple save files - as in different towns on the one game so all of us don't have to get a second copy ; - ;
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?* Julian. because unicorns. do I need to say more?
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?* I don't really have a least favourite because there are so many villagers in the game which I do not care for.
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):* Face 8, green contacts, pink pigtails. Dandy hat, three-ball tee, wrestler pants, basketball shoes.


----------



## NeonStardust (Oct 30, 2016)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?

I just took some words and translated them into a different language

2: Who is your favorite current villager?

Lolly

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?

Quillson

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?

Rosie because I've never had her and after watching the Animal Crossing movie...

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?

Isabelle. There aren't any female special characters I really like.

6: Who or what truly runs your town?

My OCD. And it makes my town look horrible xD

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?

Either Steep Hill for working on projects or an upbeat room or Stale Cupcakes for a more relaxing time <3

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?

K.K. Song

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?

Cat and probably Peppy or Snooty

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?

New Leaf, around August 2014. My friend showed me it, it looked interesting, and I borrowed it for a day. He was really reluctant and I still think he thinks deleting a character will mess up his town lol.

11: What is your nickname in the game?

Kitsune. Vankedisi wouldn't fit 

12: What is a random fact about your town?

I have a town hall.

13: Do you time travel?

No. I used to but then I restarted and tried I play the 'hardcore' way. Hardcore for TTers

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?

Ferret.

15: Favorite island tour?

I dislike the island tours :I so probably the mower whacked one?

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?

I used to play a good hour every day, but now it's off and on 7-10 minutes. Maybe I should restart.

17: When is your character's birthday?

3-12

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?

Blue rose.

19: What town project is your favorite?

The CUBE

20: What town project do you hate the most?

Drilling Rig

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?

The ability to move around the Mayors house.

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?

I NEED CLOTHES

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?

I used RAM editing once. Then I deleted. The only thing hacked in my game is my TPC which I hex edited.

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?

Diving

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.

The dream suite Animal. Her nose bothers me.

26: What furniture series do you like the most?

Minimalist

27: What furniture series do you like the least?

Rococo

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?

Sell Timmy's soul

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?

Heck no. She can't even do 2 PWP per day.

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?

Tortumer's Son

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?

THE FREAKING 1AM MUSIC. SO RELAXING!!

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?

The dead grass.

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?

Yeah, Amelia.

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?

QUILLSON

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?

Clear out the shops.

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?

Lolly because I have never met Rosie

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?

QUILLSON. Just like PBG he moved RIGHT in front of my bridge that I was going to make.

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):

Default face with the eye bandage and black plaid shirt. Black denim pants for the bottom with blue sneakers. Need new shoes.


----------



## DictatorMisty (Nov 4, 2016)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*I am Misty from Phantasi. I got it from Phantasia and took the A off.  * 
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Hmmm. I could never choose! (The non ugly ones)*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Truffles. What a pig. Amirite?*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Either Freya because she moved out not long after I got her or Lucky cause he was in my first game. *
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Myself?*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*My urge for power. Hehehehe*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*I don't really spend time listening to all of them but off the top of my head, maybe Soul*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*The one with the ugly frog on the cover. I shiver every time I look at her.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*I'd be a human because I was meant to rule them all?*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*My parents bought the wii game and I started buying the new ones ever since *
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Mabel*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*I actually have two games. Native fruit for my main was is apples*
13: Do you time travel?
*What? That's cheating. Yes. Yes I do. *
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*A fox. That's not trying to sell me fake paintings. *
15: Favorite island tour?
*Anything that lets me hit stuff with a hammer*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*It just depends how busy I am*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*My birthday*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Any type of carnation and purple roses*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*I'm not sure?*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*Ones I have to pay for. Oh, wait!*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*I want to eat Angus.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Ruling, Powerful, Dictator. That was a joke. Maybe. *
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*I don't let any jocks settle in my town. I don't regret it*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*I don't do any of these much but probably bug hunting*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Gracie. Ew, just ew.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Sweets. *
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Lovely*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Anything. He already sold Jimmy on the black market*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*She's too kind. That's why she's my assistant dictator *
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Tortimer*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*Freedom. They better enjoy it. Before I take it. *
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*When my favorite villagers move out*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Hmmm. I dunno. YES*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*The purple frog thing. I'm pretty sure she had the plague. *
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*Limited I missed, more sloppy stuff, and Freya*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Not really sure. I like Lucky a lot but I haven't seen him in new leaf yet. *
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*The plague frog*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*Usually wearing Gracie-Grace clothes. When my hairbow wig is off, I have either a ponytail or a bun *


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 4, 2016)

1:*Because its my name in real life.*
2:*I just restarted, so I don't have very many to choose from. But so far, its Julian.*
3:*Coach.*
4:*Cleo. ♥*
5:*K.K. Slider, obviously.*
6:*Me...kind of.*
7:*K.K. Bossa. There's a lot more, but this is the one that popped into my head.*
8:*I honestly like them all... but K.K. Dirge freaks me out. And that one techno song that plays in the houses of Aika village.*
9:*Normal.*
10:*I started playing because my neighbor used to play Wild World all the time and she would bring it over to my house. She let me borrow it one day and I fell in love. ♥*
11:*I don't have any yet. :c*
12:*Hm... I have circle grass. ^.^*
13:*No.*
14:*There's so many in the game already...I can't think of any.*
15:*Hide and seek.*
16:*A few hours, maybe longer. It depends.*
17:*Same as mine, 11/6. (2 more days ^.^)*
18:*Roses.*
19:*The cafe.*
20:* I can't think of any...*
21:* An easier way to lay paths and store patterns.*
22:*Sweet, sassy & spunky ~*
23:*I regret restarting my original town that I had since the game came out. :'c*
24: *Fishing.*
25:*Not really. I guess Gracie is sort of annoying.*
26:*Rococo. *
27:* I can't think of any... Maybe the robo series.*
28:*It's not PG.*
29:*No, she's too cute & innocent.*
30:*Tortimer's son?*
31:*All the cute villagers. And the ability to build a whole town up from nothing and make it all your own.*
32:*The lack of dialogue in New Leaf. The dialouge in the GameCube version was sooo good. The animals actually had full conversations with you.*
33:*Soooo many. But the one that hurt the most was Puddles in Wild World.*
34:* Jane, in the GameCube version.*
35:*See #21.*
36:*Cleo. She's the cutest little pony. ♥*
37:*Jane, the purple gorilla. Ugh.*
38:*My clothes suck right now. The same socks and shoes she got off the train with and some weird plaid dress I bought. And she has sparkly anime eyes and short pink hair.*


----------



## mayortiffany (Nov 6, 2016)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*
I named my character after myself. As for my town name, Treehut, it was the name of my first town from Wild World. I remember thinking about trees, then treehouses, but I didn't want to name my town after something that existed in real life so I picked Treehut. I've used it in all my towns ever since.

*2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Either Hans or Cube, I love them both!

*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*I'd probably have to say Tipper. I picked her up after visiting someone else's town. Because she was in their void, she picked up the catchphrases and greetings they had given to her. I never really formed a bond/talked to her because of this.

*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Any of the new Sanrio villagers! I'd also pick Ketchup or Stitches if I could.

*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*If they were human, Isabelle or Digby. I love them both!

*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
Me. What are you trying to imply?

*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*Most K.K. Slider songs. K.K. Sonata and K.K. ?tude are personal favourites.

*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*I don't listen to most of them in full, but any of the super techno ones I don't like.

*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*I'd love to be a penguin or a cat, and I'd probably be lazy or normal.

*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*When Wild World was first introduced. I can't remember why I first picked it up. Most likely, my mom bought it for me because she thought I'd like it.

*11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Rod used to call me Little T. I know Hans calls me amiga, and I can't remember off the top of my head any others.

*12: What is a random fact about your town?
*My town map has a river going from left to right with pretty equal sections of land and a secret beach!

*13: Do you time travel?
*No, it's too difficult for me to try without cycling people out accidentally. I learned my lesson after cycling Rod out accidentally.

*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*I'd love to see dragons!

*15: Favorite island tour?
*Hide and Seek, Item Matching, the ballon-popping one.

*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
Depends on how busy I am, usually half an hour to an hour if I have enough time.

*17: When is your character's birthday?
*July 3, just like mine!

*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*The rose.

*19: What town project is your favourite?
*The wisteria trellis or flower clock!

*20: What town project do you hate the most?
*I personally don't care for the Maori head or any of the Egyptian items (pyramids, Sphinx), basically any that references a real life landmark.

*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*The option to bribe Isabelle a large amount of access to unlock PWPs with some kind of limit on it (for example, once a week).

*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Me in Animal Crossing

*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*I regret accidentally time-travelling Rod out so much. I loved having him my town.

*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Bug hunting. I hate diving and I tend to miss more with fishing than bug hunting.

*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
Not particularly? 

*26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Alpine, princess

*27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Anything too clunky.

*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Absolutely anything.

*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*Of course! Why is this a question?

*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Tortimer, but he decided that running a town was too much for him and moved to the island.

*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*The interactions with the villagers are the best. You feel like you make bonds with these pixels and genuinely enjoy talking to them.

*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*That villagers will move out on you without warning.

*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Yes - Rod. I've also had villagers that I liked move out - Kabuki, Greta, etc.

*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*He's not terrible looking, but unfortunately I'd have to say Kabuki.

*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*Another mechanism to make bells quick other than catching beetles or sharks. That really stresses me out.

*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Rod, because he was the first character I clicked with in the game.

*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Eh, I don't really have a least favourite. If I've never interacted with them in my game, I won't have an opinion on them.

*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*A light blue ponytail with biggish eyes. I change up her clothing pretty often, but it usually matches her hair and is a QR code.


----------



## Camillion (Nov 6, 2016)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*Caelum was because of a very old OC that I had back in 9th grade when I was taking Latin. Haven is because I really needed a safe haven to run to when the stress of college is too much*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Still a tie between Pudge and Camofrog (has been since ACWW). Wolf Link may take this spot if I can get him somehow*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*In my town? Gosh, I guess Hans? Don't even dislike him, though
Out of all of them: Al, Truffles, Beardo and Sylvia would get auto kicked-out*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Wolf Link ^^*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*K.K*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*My completionist goals*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*Stale cupcakes and steep hill*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*Hypno*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*A lazy wolf (designed to look like a grey fox)*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*With animal crossing Wild World in 06 maybe? Got my first handheld first Christmas that came with Nintendogs and ACWW (my friend got the same! Parents planned it). We'd always have bug catching contests and my favorite starting villager was Curt ;w;*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Currently, Cookie. Thanks, Stitches x3*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*my town flag is Freya, a villager I hope to adopt at some point!*
13: Do you time travel?
*Yes! I like having a starting date of January 1st, so I TT slowly (doing all my dailies every day) until I catch up to the current date. Then, I stop.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*I'd say... Bats*
15: Favorite island tour?
*Hide and seek*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*Each ig day: 30min-1hr*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*April 22nd*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Blue roses, sadly XD*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*Currently the fountain. I've gotten 1 request so far x-x*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*Anything that looks too big and clunky*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*ability to make neighborhoods and villagers can ONLY move to those designated areas*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*My RL goals (what I want to look like ;u*
23: Have you ever done something you are ashamed of or regret in this game?
*Deleting my bear-only town in City Folk ;3; I worked so hard on it*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*All 3. I work to complete the dex in a year*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*That lil kappa kid who wants to give you 2 bucks for your oarfish*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Gorgeous and alpine*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Balloon and Pave*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Apparently buy your town XD*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*No, too innocent*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Rover.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*How relaxing it is*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*Random moveouts*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Chief ;3;*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Sylvia. She was an absolute jerk, too*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*To get the 2nd floor of the museum so I can unlock my Celeste amiibo*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*I'd say Pietro. His design in general just brightens my day*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Wart Jr or Beardo*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*Pink undercut and haven't decided on the outfit yet (currently a tacky winter sweater)*


----------



## hoodathotit (Nov 6, 2016)

Moon: is there any chance that you could correct the glaring error in the title of this thread?


----------



## Lyraa (Nov 6, 2016)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
My Mayor's name is the name of a main character in an anime (and probably my most favourite character of all time) and my town name is again part of the same anime.

*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
Lolly.

*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
If you mean in my town, Grizzly, he moved in from someone's void who I did a trade with and he will not move out. >_<

*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
At the moment, Coco. c:

*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
Erm... None. I'd love to befriend Leif though :3

*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
I'd say it differs between me and Isabelle. :')

*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
Stale Cupcakes. <3

*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
Hm... K.K. Dirge

*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
A cat since they're my favourite species in this game and this quiz said I would have a normal personality.

*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
I can't remember exactly when but not too long after Wild World came out but what got me into playing was when I saw my friend playing it, I thought it was the greatest game ever and later got it for myself.

*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
I have a few, Mooka, shmoopy (Chrissy's idea) and cookie.

*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
It's forest themed.

*13: Do you time travel?*
Used to, but not anymore.

*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
Bats. ;-;

*15: Favorite island tour?*
Hide and seek or the labyrinth tour.

*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
About an hour or two, maybe more when visiting friends.

*17: When is your character's birthday?*
1st November, my real birthday.

*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
Purple pansies? Too many to choose from.

*19: What town project is your favourite?*
Statue fountain.

*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
Parabolic antenna, stadium light, drilling rig and solar panels. 

*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
Ooh, I'd add fog/mist and in the winter the rivers or some part of the river would freeze over. :3

*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
Gardening enthusiast, pastel and shy.

*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
I didn't plot reset for Molly and now she's pretty much in front of my house and ruined my little garden area, I'm replacing her with Coco. ;-;

*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
Fishing probably?

*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
Not really, I'm not too keen on Pav? though...

*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
Sloppy! c:

*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
Egg series. ;-;

*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
Buy my town. ;.;

*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
As adorable as she is, she's too clumsy...

*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
Rover?

*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
That the villagers always manage to say positive things to me on a bad day and how relaxing it can be.

*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
Beetle farming... and how villagers from the void can just move in.

*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
Stitches and Chrissy in a previous town. :c

*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
Jambette.

*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
Too many new items in the updated version to list. D:

*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Lolly, Ankha or Papi.

*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
At the moment, Grizzly because he just will NOT move. :l

*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*
This is the most recent photo of my mayor and what she still currently looks like:


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Nov 6, 2016)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*I named my character after myself and I thought Raincove sounded cozy.
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Bob! (Punchy moved out...)*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Fuchsia...*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Tom bc I need mehself a grumpy cat*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Isn't this considered beastiality?*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Isabelle runs it. I rarely turn ACNL on nowadays.*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*K.K. Rider!*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*K.K. Dirge*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*Lazy cat*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*I started in January of 2014 bc my brother got my mom to buy it after seeing me watch ACNL videos.*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Some call me Little Z, Sweet Z, or stuff like that.*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*I'm too lazy to put paths for it...*
13: Do you time travel?
*Only if trying to get a villager out for someone who wants it*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Fennec Fox :3*
15: Favorite island tour?
*The Hammer one!*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*I'll usually play for an hour or so if I'm in the mood for it... which is rare nowadays.*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*3/30*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Probably any of the roses... like the red ones *
19: What town project is your favorite?
*Geyser! It looks pretty cool*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*Probably the caution sign... lol*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*Ability to take villagers with you to other towns*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
Irresponsible, lazy, non-fashionable-but-trying-to-be (okay maybe that's a little more)
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*I let Punchy move out (I wasn't playing for a while).*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Probably bug hunting.*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Digby is really annoying because he makes the process of exploring the houses so slow...*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Classic*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Balloon*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Probably something illegal*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*Yup*.
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Rover*!
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*All the witty dialogue*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*The fact you can't leave your town for a while without people moving out*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*PUNCHY *;_;
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Probably that one anteater dude that's brown with the tux... Olaf, that's it.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*Punchy back.*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Punchy because he's an awesome lazy cat.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Croque*.
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*He has the generic happy face and right now I'm wearing link clothes with a mario nose.*


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Nov 6, 2016)

Have answered Questions for my Highland town 

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?* 
I am obsessed with the TV show Outlander at the moment!!

*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
Lily! (and Kyle XD)

*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
Apollo (random move in and his house was a mess) 

*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
Erik, his house and theme would fit into my town theme!

*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
I think it would have to be Blathers, he’s a very interesting character!

*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
I do! 

*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
 Lullaby

*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
Don’t really have one.

*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?* 
I probably be a normal dog or wolf

*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
I started 2014.

*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
C-Honey. xD

*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
Ive bred my first purple tulip today!

*13: Do you time travel?* 
I have once but only an hour back or so but i don’t tend to.

*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?* 
Id love to introduce more foxes, badgers, and hedgehogs. 

*15: Favorite island tour?* 
Either hide and seek or the flower garden one

*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?* 
a few hours if i have time!

*17: When is your character's birthday?* 
same day as my birthday. 

*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
tulips

*19: What town project is your favorite?* 
Stone henge 

*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
anything like the drill

*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
more pocket space!

*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?* 
cute loyal and autumnal 

*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?* 
if i say no to a villager. 

*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?* 
Fishing

*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.* 
Don’t dislike any of them  

*26: What furniture series do you like the most?* 
i quite like the Rococo and Regal 

*27: What furniture series do you like the least?* 
balloon 

*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
 anything i think XD

*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?* 
I think she could and would be a lot better then most politicians we have now!

*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?* 
i have no idea

*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
the freedom

*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
plot resetting

*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
 nope luckily 

*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
Tutu D8

*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?* 
to get my house looking right. its taking a while

*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?* 
i don’t have a favourite in game!

*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?* 
don’t have a least favourite either

*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*
 Black hair grey, blue eyes and in a autumnal dress


----------



## NewLeafTori (Nov 6, 2016)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*Well, I named my character after my own name, and my town name is Hana, this means blossom in japanese. I chose it because I wanted my town to literally blossom beautifully into my dream town!*

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*She will never not be my current, my bae who left suddenly. PEKOE!*

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*No offence to anyone who actually likes her but Friga would not leave lol.*

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*I would get Ankha to move back in because I miss her snooty ways *

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*.........WHY TUMBLR.*

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Definitely not me aha, probably Isabelle's spirit because everyone still believes in me even though I haven't truly played in months xD *

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*Obviously BubblegumK.K!*

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*Tbh I don't really dislike any of them. Some I don't even remember so..*

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*I would probably be a snooty horse *

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*I started playing when I was around 7 because my brother and my godmother's daughter played it quite a bit and when I got a copy I was instantly hooked! I mainly played wild world initially but I own all versions from the gamecube to the current installment obviously xD*

11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Tori, but I have many other ones such as Major.V lol.*

12: What is a random fact about your town?
*I have had probably all the visitors to enable the renovation of the train station but don't actually have it yet xD*

13: Do you time travel?
*Not in my main game, I have a cycling town that do in though.*

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Maybe a special pegasus type horse or Pug type doggo *

15: Favorite island tour?
*I don't really play them so whack the mole machine thing??*

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*Not a lot and I don't play each day so, maybe 2 hours a week? I want to try to squeeze in playing on a daily basis though.*

17: When is your character's birthday?
*The 18th July.*

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Pink carnations all the way!*

19: What town project is your favorite?
*The picnic probably.*

20: What town project do you hate the most?
*No hate on any really except for the oil driller.*

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*I would add a chance to save your villager when they are in boxes from leaving. I hate that they took that away!*

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Fashion, Sass, Lazy.*

23: Have you ever done something you are ashamed of or regret in this game?
*That I have not played or checked on my villagers that my faves like Pekoe have left.*

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Bug huntingggg.*

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Nope.

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
Princess!

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
Cardboard, in my opinion I do not think it should be worth so much.

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
Not gonna lie he would probably strip for them he loves them so much.... xD

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
Yes, she is bae and I believe in her. However she may be secretly plotting evil things.

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
Deep, too deep. I really do not know. Maybe Isabelle but she chickened out? That how she could have lowkey manipulated you to being the mayor??

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
That Pekoe exists and that it acknowledges some things that will surprise you.

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
That you cannot save villagers when they are in boxes 

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
OF COURSE, ANKHA, PEKOE, FANG, FRANCINE, THE LIST GOES ON (((((

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
No offence but probably Canberra

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
Gonna repeat again Nintendo, the ability to save villagers from boxes doom!

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Pekoe, I love her design and since I first saw her I restarted my game until I had her in my town as a starter. I took weeks!

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Canberra, she annoyed and upset my villagers and legit never left my town for centuries..

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..)
Purple bob with a fringe, green eyes with the eyeliner flick shape, thick black glasses and snow boots with bobby socks, a floppy hat and she wears a pink lace up dress!

That was a lot of questions xD*


----------



## cloverette (Nov 6, 2016)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*Anthe is my name so it was my characters name lol, I named my town Crystal because it was pretty and I put ore on the ground to decorate*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Peanut*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*MOOSE. I haven't even talked to him once since he moved in*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Etoile from the new cards or Lily- they're both so precious*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*CELESTE SHE'S SUCH A PRECIOUS ASTROLOGY LOVING BABY*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Tom Nook rules every town*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*K.K. Lament is my favorite right now*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*frist of all how dere u*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*normal bunny bc im basic but cute*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*~2009? wild world was my first it just looked fun*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*A-Honey (it used to be amiga which i liked better but i dont like saying no to my villagers)*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*there's an alien mural*
13: Do you time travel?
*noooo*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*something spoopy like how dope would a praying mantis villager be*
15: Favorite island tour?
*either the hammer tour or the hide and seek tour*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*idk a couple hours on the weekends*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*my birthday- 11/10*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*jacobs ladders*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*flower arch*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*trash can*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*meow from animal forest*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*cute yellow princess*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*resetting my town- i lost the dream suite for my old one when the update deleted it x_x i like my new town though*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*fishing*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*i dont really like tortimer he was always kinda gross and annoying imo*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*gardening/weeding day*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*cabana*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*kill*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*shes a follower but i want to treat her like a queen*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Mom*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*all the customization options*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*that you have to play every day*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*merengue and cherry... :'^(*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*HARRY*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*SANRIO ITEMS SANRIO ITEMS SANRIO ITEMS*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*lily because shes so cute and she was my bestie in my old town*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*harry bc hes ugly and dumb*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*The platinum blonde/pastel yellow hair with a school hat, lemon pack, yellow rain boots, white stockings, and the minty schoolgirl dress by flowerchildrenacnl*


----------



## Blixin (Nov 6, 2016)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*I am Blixin in most of my 3DS games. I originally wanted to name my town after Borderlands 2's Sanctuary but I went with Sanctum for short.
*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Julian! He just moved in.* 

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Avery. Why. Pls. No.*

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Ankha. Possibly my favourite villager. I've never had her before and I am desperate. I love cats, I love Egyptian and Buddha type things.*

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*No.*

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Currently crickets. I am getting a frickin' colony of them every 10 minutes.*

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*Not listened to them all yet.*

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*Not listened to them all yet.*

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*A snooty or lazy cat. If 'slightly lost it' would be a personality type then I would be a slightly lost it cat.*

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*I started playing about 3-4 years ago. Wow. New Leaf is my first AC game. It was nothing like I have ever played before and it was at Christmas time so I managed to get it in a 3DS bundle.*

11: What is your nickname in the game?
*I have none yet. I am not loved enough yet.*

12: What is a random fact about your town?
*Some of my favourite villagers are living in the most awkward places but I love them so I will be making immediate easier access to those awkward places just for them. The mayor has no willpower.*

13: Do you time travel?
*Yes, about once a day. But I only time travel to the next day and back. Nothing crazy.*

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Sloths. Can this happen pls?*

15: Favorite island tour?
*I could spend hours playing Hide and Seek.*

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*Right now I spend around 4 hours a day on it, lol.. sometimes more if I have a free day. I'm loving it right now.*

17: When is your character's birthday?
*Not saying because it is my actual birthday. It's in autumn.*

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Blue roses.*

19: What town project is your favorite?
*The tent camp thing.*

20: What town project do you hate the most?
*I don't use ones that I don't like.*

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*More of a variety on plants you can bury.*

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Slightly lost it.*

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*I am always ashamed of myself when I have to tell a villager the word no.
*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Bug hunting.*

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*I actually despise Phyllis lol. I won't go to the post office at night.*

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Mushroom and sloppy.*

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Rococo.*

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Chase me around town for his entire lifespan.*

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*No. She is far too sweet for this forsaken world.*

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Cyrus but he fell asleep on the job.*

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*That the possibilities are endless. There is always something to do. That it's in real time. THAT I CAN CATCH GIGANTIC SHARKS WITH A MEASLY FISHING POLE.*

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*That you can't have things diagonally.*

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*No but I have reset a town which had Marshall in it.*

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Wart Jr. Pls never find me again.*

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*Nothing. I am taking my sweet time with everything. I enjoy it this way.*

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Francine. During a really tough time in my life, Francine said some things to me in game that helped my tough time become a bit better. The bond from that hasn't really broken. Francine is bae.*

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Beardo. Just no.*

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*A mess. I don't have access to QR codes or Harriet yet.*


----------



## Fleshy (Nov 6, 2016)

Sorry I missed a lot out ;; fun to answer though!!


*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
Fleshy (mayor's name) came from an inside joke with my siblings, I'm always stuff when it comes to usernames and things (lack of creativity), but fleshy kind of stuck, not only as my mayor's name but as a username. I named my town as so because I like bees, I guess.

*2: Who is your favorite current villager?* 
Fang!

*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
Chief 

*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
Tipper!! She's my favorite villager in the game and I've wanted her in my town for ages

*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
.......

*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
Nothing and nobody, my town is free, messy and chaotic (although, I should get myself into gear and make it less so)

*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
maybe normal if male's could be normal, otherwise smug possibly?? not sure about the species though

*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
I started playing WW, I don't remember why, I think my mum got the game origionally, it was a while ago. I just followed on after that, with CF then ACNL.

*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
I just noticed none of my villagers have given me a nickname  it's been a while since I last reset too..

*13: Do you time travel?*
Yeah, usually just a day or two to keep villiagers in, move them out, speed up PWP's and things, I used to be a hardcore TT'er and would have my game set years and years in advance, but not really anymore!

*15: Favorite island tour?*
I like the ones that give a lot of medals like tuna kahuna (?), but other than that, I love the market price tours!!

*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
It depends, sometimes way too long, other days I won't play at all, I guess an hour or so on average though!

*17: When is your character's birthday?*
11/12 (11th december, my birthday!)

*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
Maybe white carnations, i like most of them a lot though

*19: What town project is your favorite?*
I love natural looking ones like the log bench, hammock, wooden bridge...

*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
resetting and TT'ing too much

*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
bug hunting and fishing equally!!

*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
Rococo and the halloween sets

*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
Work hard.

*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
No, she's too sweet and not power-hungry enough to want to rule the world

*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
Redd, then they found out about his sketchy behavior, or something like that

*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
yeah.. too often, it really breaks my heart and has stopped me playing for months in the past (lmao)

*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
To finally have my town and house looking somewhat good

*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Tipper!! no reason really,

*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*
he has white hair, with the mohawk wig & curly mustache! I usually wear the maids dress and black leggings, but sometimes the blue plaid shirt or pleather jacket with the acid washed jeans! (also carry the cyan bunny balloon often)


----------



## unintentional (Nov 6, 2016)

Spoiler: Old Answers in 2014



1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
_I named my mayor Cutie, because I have no real reason. I named my town Optical because it means Paradise <3_
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
_Apollooooooooo_
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
_Coco._
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
_I have all my dreamies, but any hamster would be lovely because then I could dedicate his/her house to making it like a hamster cage._
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
_Copper (if he counts)_
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
_Apollo does, obvs._
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
_Bubblegum K.K._
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
_Hypno K.K_
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
_Probably a normal or uchi rabbit (or hamster, because I'm hella tiny)_
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
_My friends wouldn't shut up about it, so I got it in april._
11: What is your nickname in the game?
_Queen B +snorts+
CutiePie
Sweetie
Lovely_
12: What is a random fact about your town?
_I have it based around the fact the mayor was killed and made into a doll. I haven't expanded on the idea, so it's just a cute little town right now._
13: Do you time travel?
_Yup_
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
_the Fang-Deer_
15: Favorite island tour?
_Hide-n-Seek_
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
_about an hour or two depending_
17: When is your character's birthday?
_November 18th_
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
_any roses <3_
19: What town project is your favorite?
_I don't feel hate or like to any projects._
20: What town project do you hate the most?
_I don't feel hate or like to any projects._
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
_Be able to have more than one villager over. I could have a party in game when all my friends leave me c:_
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
_Cutie.Nerd.Pink._
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
_I reset my first town._
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
_I guess Bug Hunting._
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
_Nope c:_
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
_Modern_
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
_Ice_
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
_Eat my bio-mom's food._
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
_No. See next answer._
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
_Rover. Beclaws cats rule the world_
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
_I really like it's colors. That sounds weird._
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
_I don't really have anything i don't like. It calms me down great c:_
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
_Yes :c I had Diva move out in my first town._
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
_Paula_
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
_I guess being able to plan certain events or bring a few events back +coughs about the acorn festival+ Also being back Meow and Bow._
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
_Apollo because he was the first villager to randomly visit my house in the first town. So best-buds-for-life yo._
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
_I don't really have one in the whole game. So far, Coco and Paula are the least favorites I've ever had._
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
_Pink Pigtails, put op patch. Currently sporting my Feminist T-shirt. and grey sweat pants. Which, gladly, Julian and Marshal are sporting too (well, not the pants obvs)_




1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*I named my character QMC because that's the name I go by the most and I named my town Pawnee because I just finished binge watching Parks & Rec for the third time.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*A tie between Wendy and Molly!*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Peewee *
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Marshal cause his card is pretty expensive on Ebay and they don't sell anything aside from Series One cards where I live.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Copper (I guess that didn't change in two years.)  if he doesn't count then Tom Nook*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Molly rules the town.  She always gets gifts delivered to her and she's too cute for anyone to find suspicious.*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*I actually don't know.  I haven't heard any of them in so long. I'll go with Aloha K.K. though.*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*K.K. Dirge*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*Either a Uchi or Normal cat or frog.*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*Aside from the answer I gave in 2014, it's because it is relaxing.  I can sit and just fish for an hour and feel so relaxed.*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*I just have one so far: Beefcake*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*My town tree lines up perfectly with the entrance to the campground.*
13: Do you time travel?
*I haven't so far, though I may do that during spring.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*The red pand*
15: Favorite island tour?
*Haven't played on the island in a while, but Hide n' Seek was fun cause I got to see a bunch of villagers.*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*Thirty minutes to an hour and 30 minutes*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*November 18th*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Blue or purple rose*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*Cafe*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*Chair Sculpture*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*Probably more dialogue for the villager NPCs and more hair styles*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Small, new, diligent*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*Resetting my town I made while I was in St Judes.  I made a topic about it on here, but back then it was assumed the dream towns wouldn't ever be erased so  I wouldn't have done it if I knew a year or two afterwards all inactive/not updated towns would be erased. //shrug// Hindsight is 20/20 I guess*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Fishing*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Nah*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Mush or Spooky series.  I love them equally.*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Balloon series.*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Anything (probably)*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*Probably.  She's cute enough for it and doesn't seem like she'd be a cruel leader*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Rover*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*Listening to the NPC villagers  have conversations.*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*The beginning "tutorial" where you run from one place back to the town hall.  I know you don't have to do it, but I like having a watering can.*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Not in this play through so far, but last run I had Apollo and Marshal both move out *
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*I have Peewee right now, but overall it'd be Cobb.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*Harv to have more things to say when you select "Hiya, Harv"*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Apollo!  He was the first villager I ever got attached to way back when I first picked up New Leaf and he's always been a must have in my towns since!*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*I don't really have a least favorite, but I guess I'll say Dora.  In each run except for my first she's found her way into my town (despite my best efforts.)  I've tried every trick in the book (ignoring her for a week after she move in, for example,) but she never left.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*Comfy sweater, chino pants, thick glasses, brown (brown-red?) pig tails and the blue eyes with the eyelids(?)*


----------



## Bon Bonne (Nov 6, 2016)

I did this before, but I'll do it again because stuff has changed.

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
I'm Bon, that's just me. that's what I use as my name for everything. and my town is Sheol because... I'm a nerd, ok. also it's kinda like a spin on naming the town Hell, and we all know how that is/was a big thing.

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
currently living in my town? Jambette.

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
Quillson.

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
I need Tammy in my life again. and Clay. I love them so much. and Inkwell. I wish I could adopt him from someone, it's lame that it's not possible. oh well.

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
uh, none of them. tho is it weird if I've got nothing against the idea.......... :| it's just a video game. I mean why not go out on a date with one of them??? I can't imagine it being romantic at all tho. 

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
I almost read that as "ruins." Isabelle, I'd think. 

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
if you mean when he sings it, definitely Mountain Song. that one's a real treat live. Bubblegum K.K. is definitely a close second for live performance fave.
as for aircheck version, several.

8: What is your least favorite K.K. Slider song?
I don't know. there's many that I don't care for.

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
uchi... something. I don't know. 

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
I can't give an exact "when." I got City Folk for Christmas one year, though didn't give it a try until well after that. 

11: What is your nickname in the game?
none yet! I just started in this new town, so I've not been pinged about nicknames.

12: What is a random fact about your town?
umm... ??? I don't really have one, oops.

13: Do you time travel?
I'm trying not to do that much this time. I have once so far, to move Jambette in.

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
I'm not sure. I'd rather have more personality types though. maybe bats or something. there's many possiblities, and all of them would be wonderful to see, honestly.

15: Favorite island tour?
giant dragonfly.

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
not sure. a few hours, on and off rn.

17: When is your character's birthday?
same day as mine irl, August 8th.

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
pansies. any color but orange, really.

19: What town project is your favorite?
I don't really know. maybe the cube sculpture? though I can never figure out where to put one. 

20: What town project do you hate the most?
I don't hate any of them, but there are many I don't find appealing.

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
the ability to refurbish the Gracie sets.

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
I don't know how to answer this, honestly.

23: Have you ever done something you are ashamed of or regret in this game?
no.

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
bug catching. 

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
I don't like Digby or the Nooklings much. they just irritate me. 

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
lovely and sweets.

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
gorgeous, cabin and egg.

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
I dunno. 

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
no way. 

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
Tortimer said he used to be the mayor, but made it clear that he's retired. so another human is my guess, as vague as that is.

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
many things! Animal Crossing is great because it's so chill.

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
how getting PWPs you want can take ages due to the random nature.

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
yep, many a time.

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
hmm, Quillson is definitely up there. he's not visually appealing at all.

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
to have Tammy with me again.

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
probably Tammy! lol she's my fave uchi, no doubt about it. I don't really know why I love her so much. she's just special to me.

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
I don't know. they tend to all grow on me unless they're just not visually appealing at all. but everyone's got different taste when it comes to that sort of thing.

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
short hair. the auburn-ish color. plain ol' oval eyes with the lashes on top. 
outfit rn: mandarin hat, mint glasses, funky dot tee, mint gingham skirt, pink slip-ons.


----------



## Katie1313 (Nov 6, 2016)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *I named my character after what all my friends call me online *
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *Broccolo.*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *Bonbon.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *Broccolo, but I guess he doesn't count since he's already there! I guess Medli, mostly because I really like LoZ.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *Uh, I actually don't really are for most of the NPCs *
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *Isabelle.*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *Bubblegum K.K.*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *Hypno K.K.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *Maybe a normal or snooty mouse?*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *Started playing at the end of 2012. Why? Just thought it looked cool.*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *K-puff.*
12: What is a random fact about your town? *It's stuck a year in the past because I took a year hiatus!*
13: Do you time travel? *Yes.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *Maybe dolphins?*
15: Favorite island tour? *That one labyrinth tour I forgot the name of...*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *Maybe an hour or more? If I'm not on hiatus or busy *
17: When is your character's birthday? *Same as mine. February 4th.*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *Pansies.*
19: What town project is your favorite? *Wisteria Trails*
20: What town project do you hate the most? *That bulldozer drill thing.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *Destroying rocks.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *Awesome, amazing, cool.*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *I regret TTing carelessly and losing Moe.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *Probably bug hunting.*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *Isabelle. She ruins EVERYTHING.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most? *Maybe Pave or Princess.*
27: What furniture series do you like the least? *Maybe blue?*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *Lots.*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *Definitely. She'd take over without anyone realizing it, and then everyone will be bent to her will.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *Maybe Tortimer? Considering he was the last mayor...*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *PWPs. And the neighbors.*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *Villagers moving while you're on hiatus.*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *Yes.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *Either Pancetti or Snake.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *Probably to get Medli...*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Broccolo. He's so cute <3*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*Bonbon. I was supposed to receive Broccolo which took months, BUT THEN SHE MOVED IN AND STOLE HIS SPOT!*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *First face option, Callie wig, thick glasses, Zelda's dress, and hero's boots.*


----------



## lutrea (Nov 6, 2016)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*I named my mayor Michele, because that's my name. xD So original. I named my town Chestnut, because back where I used to live there was a street by the bank I used named Chestnut and I thought it was so pretty every time I drove by.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Merry. She and I were inseparable.. until she moved and we separated. ToT But with the new amiibo cards, I should have her back again soon. <3 I also really love Zell and Bruce. *
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Ankha. >.> She came from my brother's town and I hate her. loll She didn't put her house down in a weird place or anything. She's just dumb. Meh.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Merry. i miss u bby*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Date? omg lol Uhhhh. Booker. lmao he's so sweet tho *
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*My desire for things to look perfect. lol*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*Too many to name*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*Also too many to name lmao*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*100%, probably lazy*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*I started playing AC when I was like, 8 or 9 with when Wild World came out. I remember picking it up from GameStop because I thought the cover was pretty. lol*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Shell. People call me that in rl too*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*This is not really specific to new leaf, but I have never had an animal crossing game where my town fruit wasn't oranges.*
13: Do you time travel?
*Yeah. Just a little bit though. Not like, months or weeks in advance or anything.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*DEERRRRRR*
15: Favorite island tour?
*Fossil tours.*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*If I'm actually into it and playing it, probably 1 or 2 hours if I worked that day. If I am off that day, like 5-7. Lol*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*May 7th*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Orange cosmos.*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*Omg so many. Currently, the windmill.*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*The street signs.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*The option of where your villagers put their houses.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Pale pretty princes.*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*Probably. Lol*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Bug hunting~*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*I like Isabelle, don't get me wrong at all! I'm just not bat**** in love with her like everyone else is. Lol*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Regal*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Pave >.>*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Anything*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*Sure*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Rover, for sure*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*How calm it makes me.*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*How angry it can make me. lol*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Aw yeh*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Diva omg*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*New amiibo cards so I can get my fav villagers back I previously lost. Lol*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*MERRRYYY because she is so kind and we clicked so well.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Diva. She's ugly. She ruined like everything when she moved in that one time.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*Newsprint hat. White pig tail hate. Pale skin. Dark eyes. Sweater dress. Boots. c:*


----------



## mintellect (Nov 6, 2016)

Doing this again because things have changed and my original answers were cringeworthy

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
Diana is my real name.
My original vision for Heaven was a town based around the clouds and stars, and most people envision heaven being a place in the sky, hence the name.
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
Marshal
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
Cherry
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
Peanut. She's my final dreamie, because she's cute and has a personality I like.
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
I'm not a furry
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
My mayor. She is a tyrant and rules over the village with an iron fist and is secretly plotting to murder Isabelle
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
Stale Cupcakes
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
I never cared for K.K. Parade or K.K. Groove.
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
Uchi Squirrel
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
Christmas 2013. It was my first experience playing Animal Crossing; I thought the game looked fun so my mom got it for me.
11: What is your nickname in the game?
Diancie
12: What is a random fact about your town?
My current main town was founded on November 12, 2014
13: Do you time travel?
Yes
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
Persian Cat, or any other species of cat that has more fur.
15: Favorite island tour?
Shark-Hunting
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
Hard to say. Usually a couple of hours when I do play it, but I often take month-long breaks from the game
17: When is your character's birthday?
9/29, same as in real life.
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
Pink Lilies
19: What town project is your favorite?
Illuminated Heart
20: What town project do you hate the most?
Drilling Rig
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
Picking where villagers live
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
Short-tempered, bossy, adorable.
23: Have you ever done something you are ashamed of or regret in this game?
Being underprotective of my town, resulting in a lot of people stealing from me.
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
Fishing
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
To some extent, Isabelle. She's cute and I like her personality but why does she have to be so restrictive of what you do? You're the mayor, not her.
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
Princess
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
I don't know.
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
A small amount of child labor
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
Why would people agree to let a furry rule the world?
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
Isabelle
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
How creative you can get with landscaping
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
Ironically, all the restrictions with landscaping.
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
Yes, O'hare.
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
Probably Tex, but even he wasn't that bad
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
For Cherry to suggest the picnic basket so I can finally kick her out
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Marshal I guess? He's cute, we share a birthday, and he's one of my favorite personalities.
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? 
Tabby probably. I've never had her but she is hideous.
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
AAA green eyes, light brown bangs-with-ponytail hairstyle (though I like to imagine her with one curled strand of hair on each side of her head, and her hair much longer and more wavy), light skin, dollhouse dress, but in pink (QR code) (I like to imagine her in short light pink gloves as well, with frilled edges), white stockings, ballet slippers.


----------



## StarrySkye3 (Nov 7, 2016)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *Madelyn is my daughters name, I've always been Sophie in previous towns but decided to mix it up this time! Willow is my town name, got it from my old high school.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *Blanche*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *Tex... he moved right next to my house*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *Marcel, I love his cabana furniture and he's low maintenance lol*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *Blathers... he's a smart fellow*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *Me. No one donates anything, picks weeds or waters flowers. I do everything while my people shake trees and get mad all the time. *
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *Aloha or Sonata *
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *Ehh probably Pondering right now*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *Lazy dog*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *My little brother finally told me about it when I asked for recommendations*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *Maddie*
12: What is a random fact about your town? * I started it over due to landscaping issues, so not much yet unfortunately *
13: Do you time travel? *All the time!*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *A moose!*
15: Favorite island tour? *Advance fishing or bug catching*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? * 2 hours max, hard with a young baby to get much *
17: When is your character's birthday? * 4.8*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *Red lillies*
19: What town project is your favorite? *Light house or coffee shop*
20: What town project do you hate the most? *Fortune teller*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *No grass deterioration *
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *Busy, reliable, and bell pincher*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *Restarting my first original town *
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *Bug hunting, no guessing which one I'm getting*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *Resetti, he won't stfu!! Lol*
26: What furniture series do you like the most? *I love a good mix but probably cabana and minimalist the most*
27: What furniture series do you like the least? *Sloppy*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *Lick your door step clean*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *Absolutely she's the real MVP lol*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *I have always thought Isabelle wrote the letter. *
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *Filling up the museum and completed projects*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *Grass deterioration and bad neighbors*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *Nope*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *Hazel... uni-wow!!!*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *A good museum*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Skye.. we've always had a good friendship*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Margie.. keeps asking for favors and doesn't give me a prize in return, I keep hitting her with the net but she doesn't move away.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *big blue eyes, brown hair, custom hoodie, jeans, purple knit striped hat*


----------



## secretlyenvious (Nov 7, 2016)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
I wanted to start playing already.      
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
 Kid Cat because I finally got him after 2 years.    
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
 No one in the common sense. But probably Chester so to say because I've decided I'll let him move out next.     
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
   I need another normal type, so I'd like Maple.  
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
  This is such a furry question. Probably Colton.   
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
    Isabelle. 
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
   The birthday one!  
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
    Rock and Roll probably. 
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
Snooty or peppy! Probably a cat.     
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
December..... 2 years ago?      
11: What is your nickname in the game?
 It's my nickname in real life.    
12: What is a random fact about your town?
  I put my house in the corner to be alone, everyone moved in close to me. This was before I learned to reset.    
13: Do you time travel?
Yes, but I don't enjoy it.     
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
Hmmmm, foxes!     
15: Favorite island tour?
Definitely matching or the dinosaur one.     
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
  Lately, none at all. I returned lately for the update.   
17: When is your character's birthday?
   10/19  
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
  Pink lilies.   
19: What town project is your favorite?
  The wisteria trellis.   
20: What town project do you hate the most?
 Hmmm....... none. If I hated it, why would I keep it?    
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
   ALLOWING MAYOR TO PICK WHERE NEW VILLAGERS MOVE. AGHHH  
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
    Cute, cute, cute. 
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
  Nope.   
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
 Fishing. It's calming.    
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
   Not really. Pete, but only because it means there are no special events that day.  
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
   Favorite normal series is the rococo series.  
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
    The ugly ones. 
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
   Sell his nephews.  
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
  Implying she doesn't.   
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
  Pfft.   
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
   The freedom.  
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
    Lack of new activities. 
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
    LILY ;_; 
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
   Sylvia probably.  
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
   The Sanrio items!  
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
   Fang has been with me since day 1.


----------



## mayorsam17 (Feb 5, 2017)

This is so old but whatever XD

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
My character's name is Sam, short for my real name, Samantha. Arcadia, Aspen, and Lilane were all strong contenders for my town name. Arcadia was based off of Arcadia Bay from one of my favourite video games, Life is Strange. I liked Aspen as well because of its foresty and natural vibe, which would have perfectly suited the overgrown, zen vision I have for my town. I ended up going with the town name of Lilane, a French name meaning innocence, purity, and beauty. 

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
My favourite current villager is probably Maple or Beau. Maple is so sweet and she always invites me over and sends me letters and gifts. She is absolutely adorable and she's such a great friend who never fails to brighten my day. <3 I also think Beau is super cute and he is also the only villager that I had in both my original town and my new town. Idk, but it makes me feel like he's sticking around for a reason and he wants to be in my town lol. I also love the interior of his house and the cute, outdoorsy feel has inspired one of my rooms.

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
LIMBURG. He's so ugly with his creepy eyes and grey beard and weird cheeks. He looks like he's 80 years old and plotting a murder. There are no redeeming qualities about him- he is cranky and bitter and mean and always upsets my other villagers. I've been ignoring him completely for weeks and he just won't move out and he always walks on the beach, traipsing through all my hybrid flowers like he's the king of the world. And he placed his house right where I want a PWP. I just wish he would go away. 

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
Skye- I love her everything about her. She is the perfect villager in my eyes.

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
Kindof a weird question, but I guess Digby...?

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
Me lol nobody else does anything xD

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
Lucky KK or Steep Hill

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
KK D&B was the first one that came to mind

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
A normal wolf

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
I was looking for a new game to play on my 3DS and I was looking for something that would be sorta relaxing as I'm a v anxious person xD I had seen ACNL pop up often on "Top 10 Nintendo 3DS Games" when I was browsing the internet, started watching a few AC Twitch streams, and pretty quickly fell in love with the game. I got ACNL just over a month ago for Christmas. 

11: What is your nickname in the game?
Keaton calls me Super S :/

12: What is a random fact about your town?
My town has a south facing waterfall and my native fruit is cherries!

13: Do you time travel?
Never 

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
Foxes

15: Favorite island tour?
Market-Price Bug catching tour or scavenger hunt

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
Too much xD 

17: When is your character's birthday?
October 12th

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
Roses (especially black and pink), lilies, and violets

19: What town project is your favorite?
The wisteria trellis or the wooden bridge

20: What town project do you hate the most?
Either the balloon arch or the drilling rig. The stadium lights are pretty ugly too.

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
I wish that plot resetting and choosing your map layout was easier. I would make it so that you could look through an endless number of maps without needing to reset the game rather than just having to scroll through four and then try again. I'd also add in the ability to choose where you want villager's houses to be. I would also make it easier to create natural paths. 

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
Cute, sweet, and a busy bee

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
Accidentally running through my hybrid flowers

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
Bug-hunting

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
Resetti and Phyllis. Resetti is just horribly annoying, and I've never really liked Phyllis because she is so irritable and she's always muttering things under her breath. I make a point to send mail during the day to avoid her.

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
Princess, kiki and lala, or sloppy set

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
Astro set

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
Sell Timmy and Timmy 

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
No, she can't even handle more than one PWP at once lol

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
Tom Nook

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
I love the creativity aspect! I enjoy being able to design a town (almost) however I want! I also really like interacting with my villagers and forming friendships with them. I love the slow pace and the relaxing, peaceful atmosphere. Probably the most wonderful thing about the game though, is the social aspect. I've met amazing people through the game and have had really meaningful conversations with others. I love doing island tours and meeting friends and learning about other people and their lives through the game.

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
Grass deterioration where you don't want it and villager house placements. You could literally have your whole town figured out and some creature plops his dwelling in the worst possible spot, completely messing up the layout of the entire town.

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
Not yet, but it's a huge fear of mine

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
Limburg, hands down. Bella also kinda creeped me out a little bit... I don't like the mice villagers. 

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
The Kiki and Lala Sanrio set

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
I can't just pick one, so Skye, Marina, and Coco would probably be my top three. As you can see, I am partial to normal personality-types. I find Skye downright adorable and I love the wolf villagers. She's also got such a cute design- blue with a little cloud and I wish she would move into my town. I don't really like the other octopus villagers, but for some reason I've always loved Marina. She looks so smol and innocent and perfect. Coco is super unique- she isn't necessarily considered one of the cutest villagers, but I adore her strange, hollow design and I find her so endearing. 

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Jambette, Truffles, and Al are my least favourite villagers. I hate villagers wearing makeup- I just think it looks creepy and gross, so her enormous pink lips really freak me out. Also, her skill is VENTRILOQUISM (no no no no no) Truffles' eyebrows make him look sinister and evil and I just find him unsettling. And Al... his eyes are terrifying. Why are they like that.

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
Light brown hair bow wig, big brown eyes, and always wearing thick glasses and snow boots. Her clothes vary a lot but are almost always QR codes. Currently I've been wearing a royal blue and white sweater over a brown dress, a white shirt with a denim jacket and a black skirt, or a white gridded top with a black skirt.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 5, 2017)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
My current OYC town I named Valo because it means light and it won a poll on here, and I named my mayor Bray because that was my late grandfather's middle name. =]
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
ETOILE! I got her as soon as I could and I seriously love her soooooo much! I was already in love with the sheep villagers but now she is my utmost favorite.
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
That I have in my town right now, Harry. I really want to move him out soon, his mustache kind of creeps me out.
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
I already got Etoile so I mean, I guess Julian is my next favorite after her, at least for this town, I have Muffy who is my other fave sheep in my other town.
*5: If you could date one special character who would it be?*
Probably Katrina, I just think she's so pretty! The free fortunes would be a bonus.
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
Beetles? I mean without them there wouldn't be any PWP's and my house would still be small.
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
Probably the Sonata, I just love how calming it is, especially the music box version.
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
I actually don't like I lot of the upbeat ones... IDK just not my style.
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
A smug cat, even though I am a girl I think smug and lazy more suit me.
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
New Leaf is my first game, and I started playing it because my good friend showed it to me and I fell in love!
*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
Beefcake, it's the only nickname I have so far. XD It's funny because the mayor is super femme.
*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
I put a fountain somewhere to test that it was enough space for a villager house but then I liked the preview so much I kept it and built it there.
*13: Do you time travel?*
Only a few hours here and there, I sleep a weird schedule so I'll TT forward or back a few hours here and there so I can actually use the shops.
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
A snake! Or a bat, I think both would be adorable as villagers but idk how the snake would function.
*15: Favorite island tour?*
Shark catching and the Ore one, I slay at them so any day I get them I'll do it a bunch of times in a row to earn a bunch of medals!
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
A few hours? Like 1 or 2 hours at least, I'll do all of my chores, water, talk to people, do my daily tasks etc etc. When I play later I'll play longer because then I'll beetle hunt for a good while.
*17: When is your character's birthday?*
July 27th, I gave him my birthday so I'll remember when it is!
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
White and purple pansies. They're also my favorite in real life!
*19: What town project is your favorite?*
Probably the Cafe, I really enjoy it and how there's more to do with it cause you get to work there and stuff.
*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
Police Station, I mean I love Copper and Booker don't get me wrong, but the station is kind of an eyesore... really the only point of it is free stuff or to get back stuff if you like to leave stuff in your plaza and an event happens. I wish there was a cuter station option because yeah, really just an eyesore...
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
So many things! The biggest thing in the future I'd like there to be different "areas" like a town/city area with shops, a country area with lots of trees, and a beach area. I just think that would be so cute.
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
Gay, Femme, Pastel
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
In a previous town I let my bestie Elmer move because he wasn't a dreamie, I regretted it instantly because he was always the sweetest.
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
I enjoy fishing the most, I don't know why but it's just super relaxing.
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
I'm not a huge fan of Shrunk, I mean they could have made him so much more attractive, I love axolotls in real life but they just didn't do him justice.
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
I really like the princess and rococo stuff, I wish I could have the princess set in black because I would literally die.
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
Not a big fan of the modern wood... like I just personally think it looks tacky and have never been able to make it work.
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
Sell his soul, maybe one of the nephews.
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
Easily, she'd make it so organized and peaceful too but I don't know if her sweet puppy heart could take all the stress.
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
Rover. Why else would he ask so many questions and act so strangely? I think it was meant to be him.
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
How relaxing it can be, I love playing in the afternoon and watching the night fall and fishing while the calming night music plays. I just think it's such a nice unwinding game with my busy real life it's nice to have a cute little town full of friends.
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
How much everything costs! All the cute sets and PWP's are so expensive, but that makes it more realistic too so I mean, there is a pro to it.
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
Plenty of them! My most notable two were Kyle and Pietro. Kyle was a random move in who I ended up loving and wanting to keep, and Pietro I had actually bought on here and he moved during one of my hiatus', both were devastating and they sent me their pictures in the mail.
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
RIZZO. I hate him with a passion. He was such a creep and I really really hated him, he stuck around in my first town forever. He was plotted in front of the Re-Tail, he always pinged me when I walked by and wouldn't leave me alone! It took me forever to move him out and now I just really really loath him...
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
For my villagers to suggest cute PWP! I am about to build a bunch of random PWP's so I can get perfect town but it's just so irritating it takes forever for them to suggest the good stuff!
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Etoile again, I am a big fan of Normal villagers for starters, her design is amazing, her house is amazing, her NAME is amazing, just everything about her is so cute and perfect.
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Rizzo, read above ^^
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*
He's got the semi-formal flashy business hair in a mousy brown color, the blush cheek face, and a bandage on his face. His clothes change everyday because I switch into random Able's clothes each day.


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Feb 5, 2017)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *I named my character after myself (Elle) and my town is called London as that was my Wild World town and I just named it that?*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *?toile. Cutest little galaxy sheep ever.*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *Honestly don't have one, I have all my dreamies in my town! But if I HAD to choose, probably Marshal, as I'm considering swapping him out for Marty. *
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *If I had an extra villager space, probably Chai. She was close to moving in but I decided I wanted ?toile instead. Still a favourite though.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *Probably Copper?*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *Definitely Isabelle, while I'm out fishing and decorating (important mayoral stuff, I know) she's the one sitting in the town hall all day.*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *K.K. Moody, it's such a sweet and nice song!*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *I like them all but probably Hypno K.K.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *A cat villager as I love cats and I'd probably have the peppy villager as I'm mostly excited all the time. *
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? I started playing when I was 7...so 2008. I played Wild World as a gift from my grandad and had never even heard of animal Crossing, I instantly fell in love though.
11: What is your nickname in the game? *My villagers have all decided to call me "Kitty", I'm fine with it and it's super cute!*
12: What is a random fact about your town? *I am terrible at plotting and organising flowers.*
13: Do you time travel? *If I need to, to get furniture or something.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *Pugs! I love pugs and t would be soooooo cute!*
15: Favorite island tour? *The Hide and Seek tour or the furniture one where you have to go in the houses to find the furniture on the list (can't remember the name lol)!*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *Depends what I find to do. Usually a couple of hours, sometimes more, sometimes less.*
17: When is your character's birthday? *Same as mine, 22nd July!*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *Roses but specifically the purple ones.*
19: What town project is your favorite? *The campsite!*
20: What town project do you hate the most? *The fire hydrant, like, why?*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *Pug villagers and more villager interaction.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? * Excitable, Helpful, and "bellhoarder" according to my villagers.*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *Not really? But in my Wild World town, I destroyed my best town ever by thinking that "rebuilding the town" meant that you could build thing. *
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *I like bug hunting. Actually seeing the species your going to catch makes it better for me lol.*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *I don't like Tom Nook, in New Leaf he's not bad but in previous games he's kinda mean.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most? *I like the Gorgeous series. It's sophisticated and pretty.*
27: What furniture series do you like the least? *I don't like the Blue Furniture series, it's just ugly.*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *Heck, anything. I don't know his crazy mind.*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *Doesn't she already?*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *Probably Isabelle.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *You control. (Most things).*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *That you can't control where you put villager houses.*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *Rosie, luckily I got her back though in the new update.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *Tabby.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *Pug. Villagers.*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Alice as she was in my first Wild World town and she's adorable!*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Charlise as she moved in my town unexpectedly.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *she has the normal villager face with blue eyes and reddish brown hair in a ponytail. She wears the Celeste bow and a pink sweater with a white dress underneath. She wears the shearling boots and black tights.*


----------



## Elin1O (Feb 5, 2017)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *I named my first character Elin after my own name, then I got another copy and named that char Ninten after my 2nd fave game Mother (Earthbound Beginnings), and when I reset my town with Elin, I named my new char Lucas after my fave game Mother 3 (Earthbound 2). Both Elin and Lucas lived in Tazmily, the town from Mother 3, and Ninten in Podunk, his home town from Mother 1.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *I haven't even checked out the new ones, since I don't play anymore, but my all time fave would be Genji.*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *Curly, he refused to move out and made me accidentaly move out dreamies instead.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *Since I don't play (mainly because I accidentaly removed my town and have to start from scratch), I would want Genji and Mitzi to move in. They are my favourite villagers. I also like all the deers.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *It would probably be Isabelle.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *Isabelle, tihi.*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *K.K Rockin or whatever it's called. It sounds a lot like a song from Mother.*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *Not sure.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *I'd be a lazy cat.*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *I started 8th of August 2014, because I thought the villagers looked cute.*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *Hmm... I don't remember.*
12: What is a random fact about your town? *Mayor's name and town's name is after Mother 1 and Mother 3!*
13: Do you time travel? *I do.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *Bat.*
15: Favorite island tour? *Hide and seek!*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *I usually spent 2-3 hours a day, but now, 0 minutes a day.*
17: When is your character's birthday? *4th of June, just like my bday.*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *The rose.*
19: What town project is your favorite? *Tent! I love the feeling of seeing the tent up, and guessing who will be in it!*
20: What town project do you hate the most? *The fire thing, it's ugly imo.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *Not sure.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *I love him.*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *Getting too many villagers just because I like them at that moment, and then after a few minutes of getting them, I regret it.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *Fishing!*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *Nope.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most? *That cool one, I don't remember the name lol.*
27: What furniture series do you like the least? *Balloon.*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *Not sure.*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *Yep.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *Some old dude, not sure.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *Talking to all the villagers.*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *Getting bells, it takes a while.*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *Yep.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *Probably Velma.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *A reason to play.*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Oh. Yeah, Genji.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Curly, I guess.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *Exactly like Ninten from Mother 1.*


----------



## Lululand (Feb 5, 2017)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
It's my irl nickname, and I always want my mayor to represent me. I don't usually roleplay any character in AC unless they're secondary player files

Mulino means "mill" in my native language, and it's in the name of a brand of kids' snacks I used to love as a child. Also the main feature is supposed to be the windmill in the center of the town map. So I thought it fit for a town that's basically supposed to represent what I loved most as a kid.

Oranvale is named that way just because the theme is oranges lol



*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
None, I will get rid of them all and pursue my dreamies once I'm done landscaping



*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
Melba, but only because her house is in the middle of my planned campground area and she won't fkin move away gaaahhh. Back when I had her in my first town I was friends with her though. 



*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
Vladimir. He's one of my dreamies and the one I'm most curious to see "up close", since I've never had him in my own game before. 



*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
Hmm... probably Wendell. He's a qt and we'd travel together and paint pictures of the landscapes we visit...



*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
Wh..what? I do? At least I think???



*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
K.K. Synth sounds AMAZING when played on Slider's guitar. Trust me give it a try, it will not disappoint. 



*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
Probably one of the oriental-themed ones. If there's one thing I always consistently avoid in this game in EVERYTHING (PWPs, villagers, furniture etc) is oriental-themed stuff. Don't like it  



*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
A peppy horse! Or maybe a peppy ostrich... Idk I love horses and all birds equally. Being a magpie villager would be amazing because I love pretty stuff *u*



*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
Only 3-4 years ago with New Leaf. I skipped Wild World even though I adored my DS because back then Nintendo sucked axe at making online play accessible to everyone whose computer couldn't read their stupid wifi key (aka me), and I'd heard that most of the fun in the game came with the online features... so I held off until New Leaf came out  



*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
Usually either Lulu (abbreviation of an abbreviation of my actual name XD) or Sleepyhead or something like that.



*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
Let's make this for Mulino, the first and only one I've completed so far.... I love it but my only regret is that my town fruit was peaches and not apples. I love perfect apples. But the map I ended up choosing was absolutely perfect in every other aspect... so I had to make a difficult decision  



*13: Do you time travel?*
Yeah always, I can't imagine playing "normally" if I wanted to make my town look good at all...



*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
Ponies! Bears also have a miniature version of 'em, so why not? They'd be tiny and stout with bigger whooves... 



*15: Favorite island tour?*
I really like firefly hunting because I love fireflies. But hide and seek is also entertaining because I get to see villagers and houses that aren't in my own town. 



*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
It depends. If I'm working on a town I can sit here and play all day. If I have enough free time, of course. 



*17: When is your character's birthday?*
My own birthday. So the 30th of July (as a kid I always bragged about the fact that my birthday is just a day before Harry Potter's lol).



*18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *
It really depends on what kind of flower I need atm. I am especially fond of blue violets though. However I will always be salty about the fact that Nintendo didn't put ANY light-blue flowers in the game at all! Dafuq's up with that??? The only thing that comes close are blue hydrangeas... they already gave us cosmos flowers, so how hard would it be to give us a blue variety too (such as this https://c1.staticflickr.com/1/176/438574098_6655c132d1_z.jpg?zz=1)????



*19: What town project is your favorite?*
I love the fairy-tale clock. The log bench, round streetlight and wisteria trellis are up there too. 



*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
I really don't get the sandbox's appeal. I generally dislike all modern-looking things but at least I can see that they're made to fit a modern aesthetic. But the sandbox is literally just an ugly patch of grey dirt. Useless. 



*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
LIGHT BLUE FLOWERS!!!! And a Celeste's Bow in white ;___; if I'll ever get to have either of those two things in my game I could die happily. 



*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
Affectionate, mischievous, stubburn.



*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
I... I once pushed Hopper around just to see if it was true that villagers get mad when you do that... and he did... and then he got all pissed and upset at me... I'M SO SORRY HOPPER ;_;



*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
I'd say bug hunting. Fishing in this game is incredibly hard and frustrating for some reason and diving makes me mad when creatures flee outside the sea barrier >



*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
I hate Shrunk. I also hate the fact that Gracie is the only giraffe, and that her gimmick IS being a giraffe. I wish giraffes were a species of villagers instead tbh.



*26: What furniture series do you like the most? *
Oh boy, this really depends on what I'm going or in a room... I guess the Rococo and Alpine sets because they're the most versatile ones in terms of customisation. 



*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
Sleek and Pumpkin. I'm 100% not into the aesthetic of either. And while some other ugly sets have at least one or two pieces I can use for something else, these two are among the few that are just about completely unsalvageable.



*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
Give the guy a break, he's just doing his job. He's not that much of a terrible landlord either, he won't even set a deadline for his fees XD



*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
Isabelle could do everything she sets her mind to :3



*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
I like to think it was Tortimer's lazy-ass nephiew. A handsome young turtle with shades who was forced by his family into a desk job he never wanted, who'd rather drive off into the sunset on a scooter avoiding any responsability. And Tortimer never complained about him not being mayor because... he forgot I guess since he's old lmao



*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
Landscaping, creating a town that's literally your own little vision of paradise *u*



*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
PWPs shouldn't be locked behind rare random villager requests ffs



*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
I haven't, thankfully... I came disturbingly close not too long ago though. Norma pinged me a mere 2 days before her planned move-out date... that shizz scared the crabs outta me.



*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *
Truffles... and Chow. And Fuschia. Ew.



*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
I want my villagers to request the damn fairy-tale clock, round streetlight, flower arch and log bench... if only I had those I could practically finish 99% of my town by tomorrow, dang it.



*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Victoria. She's peppy, she's a horse, and she's a motherbleeping racehorse with a badass mask and a name that means Victory. What more could I ever possibly want in a villager??? 



*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Fuschia. There are ugly villagers, and then there are things that are painful to look at. Fuschia's colour scheme makes me so angry if I ever saw her irl I might actually run away.



*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *
She's in my avvie rn.... I have different versions in different games though but 90% of the time my avatar has the lennyface eyes (cutest eyes with the black contacts imo), the pixie cut with bangs and some sort of long QR-designed dress.


----------



## treetops (Feb 5, 2017)

I have wasted 30 minutes of my life filling in this quiz. Click the spoiler to see what I filled in!



Spoiler




1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *My character shares my real life name, and my town is named after something Pok?mon-related.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *I like Erik at the moment. His design is funny and I just love how child-like lazy villagers can be.*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *Agnes. I love her to pieces, but of all of my dream villagers, she's the one I have the least fun talking to.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *There are too many to count. lol*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *What? That's a stupid question. lol*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *My Mayor runs the town... or does she?*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *My favourite's Two Days Ago, although I also have a soft spot for KK ?tude and KK House.*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *To The Edge is the first song I think of when it comes to least favourtie KK Slider songs.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *An uchi koala, maybe? Or maybe a cranky koala. lol*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *I started to play the Animal Crossing games in late 2015 because I wanted to find out why people liked playing ACNL. I never thought it would be one of my favourite games tbh.*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *Boss.*
12: What is a random fact about your town? *My town fruit is peaches!*
13: Do you time travel? *Only in dire situations.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *I want to see lioness villagers. If kangaroos get to have male counterparts in New Leaf, then there should be female counterparts for the lion villagers next AC game.*
15: Favorite island tour? *Tuna Kahuna and Hide-and-seek.*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *1 or 2 hours.*
17: When is your character's birthday? *February 16.*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *Jacob's Ladder! They look pretty and they're always a surprise to find one, considering that my town is never perfect.*
19: What town project is your favorite? *The log bench, the windmill, the picnic basket and the bus stop.*
20: What town project do you hate the most? *Nothing tbh*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *More minigames. I had too much fun with DIE and Puzzle League. Either that, or scarf accessories.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *Mischievous, lazy, coffee addict.*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *I dislike where I put my campsite and my mayor's house. It has made plot resetting hard and has given me little to no space for landscaping.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? Diving. *It can be tedious when you're looking for new fish, but it can be very relaxing when you got nothing else to do.*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *I hate hate hate hate hate hate Chip. He looks ugly and stupid. he has a dumb personality and he runs my least favourite events, the Fishing Tourneys.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most? *A three-way tie between the Claasic series, the Mush series and the Rococo series.*
27: What furniture series do you like the least? *The Balloon series is disgusting, ew*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *Destroy other people's lives and happiness? idk*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *Sure, lol*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *I like to think it was either Rover or Isabelle.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *I love how relaxing it is and how cute a lot of the characters are. It's a great game to play when you just want to kill some time.*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *I always get annoyed when I can't do mayor work during holidays or special events, especially if it's the Fishing Tourney. Would love to have the option to do work even during holidays.*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *Never. It has got to happen eventually though.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *Rizzo, but he moved out long ago.I was close to getting Hippeux one time, but as soon as I saw his name on his house plot, I reset my game. lol*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *A Poogie. They look so adorable and I want to give one to my pig villager.*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Olaf. Only because I have awful taste in villagers. lol*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Tank and Hippeux. I just really don't like their designs more than anything.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *Here she is!*


----------



## hamster (Feb 5, 2017)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
I named my mayor Demetria, since that's my real name. My alt is named Yani because I like that name a lot, it's cute. My town's name is Pn?vma because it sounds gorgeous, it also means spirit in Greek and my town is a forest but with a spiritual and ghostly theme.

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
Right now it's Coco. She's adorable and suits my town greatly.

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
Benedict or Al.

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
I've already got all of my dreamies and I don't need to pick any one else, but if I was forced to replace someone I'd pick Dotty.

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
Nook because he has a lot of money.

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
Isabelle.

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
I like K.K Lament and Steep Hill.

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
There's something, but I can't name it right now.

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
A rabbit.

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
2005 I believe, my sisters brought me into it and I loved the game instantly.

11: What is your nickname in the game?
I forgot but nothing special.

12: What is a random fact about your town?
we are a town

13: Do you time travel?
Used to a lot, because I'm impatient. I don't need to now unless I'm selling a villager.

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
A sloth.

15: Favorite island tour?
Hide and Seek.

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
Hardly ever now, if I get into it though probably about 2 or 3.

17: When is your character's birthday?
January 1st. That's not my real birthday though.

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
Blue/gold/white roses, orange tulips.

19: What town project is your favorite?
Completely forgot what it's called but it's a sand pit thing.

20: What town project do you hate the most?
The signs.

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
More flowers/hybrids, more ways to earn lots of bells, more in-depth chat, bigger beach.

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
Nice, bell hoarder.

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
I've had time travelling accidents, losing villagers I liked was a bummer.

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
Diving.

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
Mable. Annoying and plain.

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
Gracie Grace.

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
Gorgeous if it's not done correctly, or cardboard.

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
scam's

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
doubt it

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
I don't think that, but Isabelle should be the mayor if I wasn't.

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
Makes me feel better.

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
Makes me annoyed.

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
Yes.

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
Al.

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
Changes.

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
It used to be Dobie but they changed him into a cranky. He's lost his charm so again it's Coco.

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Cally. Moved in a terrible place and it took ages to get her out. Ugly, too.

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
Jester hat, some girl's face, green eyes, santa outfit.


----------



## Arial.Blissxo (Feb 5, 2017)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*I've always thought the name Arial was so pretty ever since I was young so in a way i'm living through her because i'd love it as my name and for my town name Bliss I wanted something powerful yet alluring*

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Omg definitely Diana!! <3..shes just the cutest little baby i've ever seen in my whole life! Her colors are so pretty and her little blush makes her look so sweet and innocent yet she's so sassy! I love it!*

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Penelope! I moved her in with an amiibo card and I thought i'd love her but it's the complete opposite! I love peppy personalitys but she is literally so annoying and in my opinion highly ugly with her green skin and yellow hair...*

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Fauna <3 i'm trying to find her amiibo card I think she is so adorable! also I know Serena from City Folk isn't a villager but I wish she was because i'd LOVE if she could move in my town on New Leaf*

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Umm.........what?.....*

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Definately Diana LOL everything and everyone revolves around her our little queen <3*

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*K.K Parade! I don't know if it's in New Leaf since I haven't really looked into him since i've started but in City Folk it was my favorite because it so energetic and motivating haha*

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*I haven't heard very many so I wouldn't know *

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*Oh I'd definitely without a doubt be a pink glittery peppy sassy chihuahua*

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*January 19th 2017!*

11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Queen or Princess!*

12: What is a random fact about your town?
*My two favorites are the only ones allowed on my side of the map haha*

13: Do you time travel?
*I did a little bit at first but I don't anymore because I feel like I was moving too fast*

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Chihuahuas awww*

15: Favorite island tour?
*The ore tour OR Slingshot tour!*

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*Depends if I feel like landscaping, if I do I spend about a hour and if I don't about 5 minutes...also if I have islanding the time extends to about 3 hours*

17: When is your character's birthday?
*January 1st*

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Pink and Purple ROSES!*

19: What town project is your favorite?
*The illuminated hearts which i'm awaiting to be requested*

20: What town project do you hate the most?
*The police station...seems pointless to me*

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*Definately picking plots for move ins or not being able to trample flowers by running*

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Perfect. Cute. Queen.*

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*ugh time traveling : (*

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*bug catching*

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*I can't stand blathers because he talks way too much like I didn't ask for your life story*

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Mermaid ! It has the perfect color combinations and it's just so adorable to me*

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*um probs ice series or balloon series*

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*I don't think my answer would be appropriate for this site so I shall pass on answering this...LOL*

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*she wishes ugh*

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*i'd like to think Harriet or Reese because it would make my town a much better place to have a mayor that has the same personality as me*

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*Definately the idea of landscaping! being able to create your wonderland <3 and i'm a decorating fanatic so that too!*

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*Island...I can't stand walking in a circle for 3 hours of my life*

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Nope and never will because I have their amiibos <3*

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*PENELOPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the thought of her disgusts me*

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*FOR MY VILLIGERS TO REQUEST A FAIRYTALE BRIDGE!!! IS IT REALLY TOO MUCH TO ASK?!?!?*

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Diana <3 because she's a little angel*

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Penelope    she's so ugly and annoying*

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*Right now she's wearing a gorgeous princess styled gown in a very pretty light seafoam green color with mesh sleeves and crystals scattered through with a small princess crown and ballet slippers*


----------



## mocha. (Feb 5, 2017)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? Jade is my name and cosmo is every town name in every single animal crossing game I've had! I like  outer space lol
2: Who is your favorite current villager? Marty of Vesta 
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? Camofrog 
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? Fauna, she's my fave ️️
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? Probably blathers, his little anecdotes in wild world were my fave 
6: Who or what truly runs your town? Meeeee 
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? K.k. Lullaby
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? Not sure, a lot of them haha
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? Normal and cat probably cos I looooove cats
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? One of my friends had wild world an let me play her game for a while. Got hooked and Bought my own cartridge, haven't stopped playing since 
11: What is your nickname in the game? Mon amie or sweetie
12: What is a random fact about your town? My native fruit is apples
13: Do you time travel? Nope!
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? Not sure!
15: Favorite island tour? Labrynth!
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? At least an hour or 2 
17: When is your character's birthday? 17th may (my birthday)
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? All the black flowers!
19: What town project is your favorite? 
20: What town project do you hate the most? Pointless ones (signs, garbage can etc)
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? To be able to have multiple towns on one cartridge!
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? Cute, busy, friendly
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? Nope
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? Fishing! 
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? Nope!
26: What furniture series do you like the most? Kiki & LaLa or sloppy!
27: What furniture series do you like the least? Toby or rilla 
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? Anything, including selling souls to the devil
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? Of course! 
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? Tortured
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? Everything
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? Sometimes gets a bit tedious doing the same stuff 
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? Yeah (I'm looking at you bob) 
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? Errrr I've had a few. Cant remember their names
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? To finish landscaping and get perfect town
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Fauna! She's cute and lovely and I just love her
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Don't have one
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): pics on the oyc link in my sig!!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Feb 5, 2017)

Spoiler: This was really long so here's a spoiler tag




*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
My mayor's name is Arize (Ah-ree-zay) because it's the end sound of my first name with the beginning sound of my second name. My town's name is Azulon, a reference to Avatar: The Last Airbender, which is my favourite cartoon in the whole world.

*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
Fauna, because I have the highest friendship with her, but I have Diana, Erik, Wolfgang, and Kid Cat, who are also my dreamies. I love them all just as much, but I just haven't worked on our friendships as much.

*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
Quillson, because he is the ugliest one in town. Pudge, because I got him from someone's void at the worst time and he ruined my plans.

*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
Ankha, Maple, Shari, and Rosie. They're all my dreamies, and they're all waiting to move in from my villager holding town ^_^

*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
None LOL! That's such a weird thought. My other villagers are based off of Link and Zuko though, so I guess I'll choose them.

*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
I don't understand this question.. Me? Or I guess the game developers since they're the ones who put all the limitations and stuff.

*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
None. For some reason, I'm not really into the music? I prefer his Club LOL remixes. I like staying in there to just listen to the weird beats mixed with my town tune.

*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
N/A

*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
Probably a normal/uchi deer.

*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
Early 2015. I always thought that ACNL looked really weird, and I always wondered what the appeal was. I thought it was just another cutesy kid's game, but I knew a lot of people played it because of Street Pass. Most people I SP'd always had ACNL as their favourite game/currently playing. So I got curious and watched a Let's Play video on YouTube. I actually thought it looked interesting, and I ended up playing it and getting super addicted. I'm so glad I did, because it has become one of my favourite games ever. 

*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
Fauna calls me silly, Wolfgang calls me toots, and Kid Cat calls me bub. I don't bother letting my unliked villagers call me any nicknames since they'll all be leaving eventually.

*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
I have thin strips of land on the top of my map by my train tracks that leave almost no space to do anything with. I hate it.

*13: Do you time travel?*
Not in my main town. I have only time traveled in my villager holding town to make space for my dreamies to move in.

*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
Hedgehogs would be pretty adorable. I really love the Able sisters (especially Labelle) and I think they would make for good villagers. Or owls, like Blathers.

*15: Favorite island tour?*
I did Tuna Kahuna tour a lot, grinding medals. I don't really have a favourite though.

*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
I used to play for hours, but right now, I'm just in the process of moving out unwanted villagers and moving dreamies in, so I don't have much to do. I play maybe an hour when I wake up to do some initiatives, shop, etc. A little bit at night to water my breeding flower pairs and scan in an amiibo for the CAT Coupons. And I'll load up my game if I'm doing a trade. But that's it.

*17: When is your character's birthday?*
Feb 22, my real birthday.

*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
I love orange pansies, pink roses and tulips, purple roses and tulips. I actually like most of the hybrid colours.

*19: What town project is your favorite?*
The wisteria trellis. I still need it to be suggested though 

*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
Any of the modern city ones.

*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
There's a lot that I would, but necessities would include skin customisation, a dedicated toolbox, and a lot more storage space (in the thousands AT LEAST).

*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
A Door Able

*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
No?

*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
Bug hunting reaps the most bells, so I've done more of that than anything else. But I wouldn't say any of those things hold that much interest to me outside of completing my museum.

*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
Nope. I think Shrunk is ugly, but I don't dislike him.

*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
I really like the Princess series. Can't wait until spring, so I can buy it! I also love all of the Legend of Zelda items. I'm so happy that the update added even more!

*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
It has to be the balloon series.

*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
Um, provide a nice realtor service? I don't hate him like everyone else seems to. Lol. I don't understand why people get mad at him for asking you to pay off your house. That's how it works in real life isn't it? He doesn't even give you a deadline to meet, like a real life bank would when you buy a house. Tom Nook is so chill. I like him.

*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
Nope. She is too nice.

*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
Some unnamed person. I have no theories for this, but boy am I glad he never showed up, otherwise I wouldn't have all this power over my town. 

*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
I love that it follows real time. That was probably one of its greatest appeals for me, knowing that the shops had opening hours, and the time of day and date mattered so much in the game. It was so different from all the other life simulation games I've played.

*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
Repetitive dialogue that you cannot skip. It wastes soooo much time and makes things like shopping or selling really annoying.

*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
Nope, thank God. ^_^

*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
From what I can remember, probably Cole/Hopper. But most of my random move-in villagers have been on the ugly side.

*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
More storage. I'm trying to fill up my catalogue and there are just sooo many unorderable items that I want to keep, and I have pretty much already run out of room, even with the secret storage.

*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Fauna. She is an original of Azulon, and she also looks good in any outfit she's ever put on, unlike other animals.

*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Hippeaux is probably the ugliest thing I have ever seen in the game.

*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*
She's wearing the full Kappa costume with cowboy boots and turquoise shell glasses, white hair, and the girl eyes with just one eyelash on each eye.


----------



## Foreversacredx (Feb 5, 2017)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? My character is my real name & my town name 'Chelston' is close to me name

2: Who is your favorite current villager? Mint & Peanut!
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? Shep
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? Diana, she's cute

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? Tom Book 
6: Who or what truly runs your town? Me of course! 
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? K.K Metal
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? I don't know?
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? Peppy
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? 2005 when Wild World came out 
11: What is your nickname in the game? Chelly
12: What is a random fact about your town? There's a lot of pink
13: Do you time travel? In my old town I do but this one I'm not going too
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? Penguins
15: Favorite island tour? The hammer tour
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? Depends really
17: When is your character's birthday? 13th of January - same as mine 
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? Carinations!
19: What town project is your favorite? The illuminated heart 
20: What town project do you hate the most? Warning sign
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? To choose where your neighbours live
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? Cute
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? I used to time travel on my old town 
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? Hunting 
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. Katrina? 
26: What furniture series do you like the most? Sleek
27: What furniture series do you like the least? Robo 
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? God knows! 
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? Not when I'm mayor 
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? Isabelle 
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? It's fun. It's something I come back to all the time & I love just seeing the progress of my town that makes it all worth while 
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game Not being able to choose where neighbours live
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? Yes. Too many to say
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? Pietro?
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? To have all the badges 
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Mint - she was in my first EVER town on wild world and she's just cute and adoreable
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? It used to be Lobo but he grew on me
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): She has herfringe pinned back and wears a link dress from a qr code


----------



## Diancie (Feb 5, 2017)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*Eevee from Zelveon. Eevee is my favourite Pokemon, and Zelveon is simply Zelda + Sylveon.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Stitches
*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Knox*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Marshal. He's cute and popular.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*um, I don't really know lol.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*I do. *hair flip**
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*K.K Birthday*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*Don't have one.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*A cranky dog and a lazy deer*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*I started playing in 2013. I just really wanted it, it was my first game on the 3DS.*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*It is still Eevee.*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*Right now, it is prooobably full of weeds.*
13: Do you time travel?
*Only when I really want something.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Peacock*
15: Favorite island tour?
*Multiplayer hide and seek or the hammering one*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*Rarely anymore. I have gotten really busy.*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*December*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Golden roses!*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*Police station.*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*Meh..don't really have one I hate.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*Send letters to other people via WiFi.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Fun, clumsy, friendly.*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*There was a hammer in the island and I DIDN'T BUY IT. WHAT THE HELL.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Bug hunting!*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Resetti. His rant when you don't save for the first time is very..annoying.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Golden series.*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Heart series.*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Murder Tim.*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*Hell nah.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*John Cena*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*Playing with friends via WiFi!*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*Seeing my town filled with weeds after I don't go on for a long time.*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Yes. Marshal and Marina.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*I think I've had a few, but right now I'd say it's Knox.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*Plenty of golden roses!*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*I don't really have one.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*I don't really have one.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*Brown hair, black eyes, crown, coat. (as far as I can remember)*


----------



## opalskiies (Feb 5, 2017)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
I named her Pichu after my favourite Pokemon, and my town Owl City after my favourite singer, you guessed it; Owl City.

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
Kid Cat

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
I love them all!

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
Chelsea. I should be getting her card soon. She is SO cute and I adore the normal personality!!!!

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
I, uh. I don't date animals. 

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
wat

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
K.K. Bubblegum or Go K.K. Rider!

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
Idk its name but there's a looooot I hate lol

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
I'd be a snooty sheep.

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
I was about 2 to 3 when I first played it. It was back on the GCN when it very first came out. My parents got it for me because they were realllllllly strict on me learning things, so they thought it'd help me learn to read because the animals don't talk talk to you. :'^)

11: What is your nickname in the game?
Zucker calls me Dr. P
I guess I'm doctor pepper

12: What is a random fact about your town?
It's native fruit is cherries

13: Do you time travel?
Only sometimes. I don't agree with "there's not enough to do in a day" like most people say and that's why they TT. I don't often TT but I do if a villager is moving in and I'm excited, or if there's an event going on that I don't care for. I think there's plenty to do in a day imo

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
In general, Idk........... But as an actual villager you can have in your town, owl. 

15: Favorite island tour?
The hide and seek ones.

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
2 hours on average. Sometimes I play all day for a solid 12 hours, sometimes I play 0 hours. 

17: When is your character's birthday?
Same as mine, April 21st.

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
Pink roses or blue violets and pansies... idk I love them all haha

19: What town project is your favorite?
All the ones I don't have 

20: What town project do you hate the most?
The stupid yield sign.

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
Have way more villagers. Like 20 or something.

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
Brunette, blushy, ornate.

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
I accidentally let Marshal go : ^ )

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
Bug hunting.

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
I think easter in the game is annoying as hell, so I guess Zipper T. Bunny.

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
Lovely, mermaid, pink sloppy, minimalist, sweets, princess.

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
Sleek.

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
?

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
sure

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
Absolutely no idea. 

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
It's Animal Crossing.

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
I hate how we can lose so much for not playing for just a few days.

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
yeAH

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
They're not ugly.

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
HAMBO TO COME BACK

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Didn't I answer this kinda? Kid Cat. I love cats and superheroes.

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
n/a

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
They have the blushy face, the one I rarely see used haha I use it in everygame. 
They have brown hair and green eyes. A crown, a black rose in their mouth, a tan sweater, black scarf... Oh, here's an old picture of them. They're missing a few things but still.



- - - Post Merge - - -



opalskiies said:


> 1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
> I named her Pichu after my favourite Pokemon, and my town Owl City after my favourite singer, you guessed it; Owl City.
> 
> 2: Who is your favorite current villager?
> ...



(yes the eyes are still brown in the picture but they're green now)


----------



## MoeLover (Feb 5, 2017)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? I named my mayor Alyssa since that's my name. My town is named Dewdrop as an homage to my late cat Dewey.

2: Who is your favorite current villager? All of mine! Rosie, Portia, Erik, Rudy, Marshal, Flurry, Fuchsia, Skye  and Chief

3: Who is your least favorite current villager? For once, I don't have a villager I don't like.

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? tbh Stinky because he's so cute.

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?KK Slider. I'm a sucker for musicians.

6: Who or what truly runs your town?mee

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? Spring Blossoms

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? To the Edge, ew.

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? i'd be a snooty blonde dog...

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? I started with Wild World when I was like 10. Why? Because my parents bought me the game.

11: What is your nickname in the game? Princess

12: What is a random fact about your town? I have no paths. 

13: Do you time travel? Of course

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? turtles & hedgehogs & foxes

15: Favorite island tour? dragonfly tour

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? uhhhhh can either be all day or none at all

17: When is your character's birthday? Same as mine. April 5.

18: What is your favorite flower in the game? Roses

19: What town project is your favorite? wisteria trellis 

20: What town project do you hate the most?Pile of pipes...

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? More space in my town, more villagers, ability to choose where villagers put their houses

22: How would you describe your main character in three words? cute, blonde, awesome.

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? no

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? fishing

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? Nook. He's a criminal.

26: What furniture series do you like the most? Mermaid

27: What furniture series do you like the least? Balloon

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? Sell your soul, your children, your family

29: Could Isabelle rule the world? No

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? Probably Tom Nook.

31: What is your favorite thing about the game? how everyone is always happy to see me

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? repetitive dialogue 

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? nah

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? pietro, ewww.

35: What do you want the most in this game right now? for chief to request a wooden bridge PWP.

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Moe.

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Quillson.

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): normal face, green eyes, blonde hair with the poof, celeste bow, black and white dress, black flats.


----------



## avdhpns (Feb 5, 2017)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
-Skaeth, I've used it as a username on different websites. Came from the .hack games (Skeith). Named my town Rondwell because I was trying to think of a name that sounded like a town without having to look one up. 

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
-Been cycling them in and out lately. Currently I like Doc, he is a little bunny dork.

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
-Bonbon who found the one place that I didn't adequately cover in patterns. (Deena is a close second but who can truly be mad at nice personalities?)

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
-Bob is love, Bob is life.

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
-I am not a furry. I do, however, think Digby is sort of cute....eh?

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
-Tom Nook more or less sells houses to villagers...so him? If he didn't have his real estate business, no more villagers move in, no town. 

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
-Steep Hill (air check). It is strangely nostalgic. 

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
-I am rather indifferent to most of his songs. I don't hate any of them, though....?

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
-Lazy. I can't choose a species.

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
-Started witht he Gamcube version, played for a whole year, got the golden axe, Bob moved out, deleted my village.
Tried to get into Wild World but the FPS really bothered my eyes.
Never bought the Wii version.
Got New Leaf October of 2015. Been playing it regularly since then.

11: What is your nickname in the game?
-I have all my villagers call me Mayor or Mr. Mayor

12: What is a random fact about your town?
-I have way too many flowers.

13: Do you time travel?
-Yes. I basically played the game straight (more or less with some resetting) for a whole year. I began to time travel after my 1 year anniversary. I would call what I do soft time travel where I stay within the current month but jump around between different days.

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
-I'd rather have them make more complex personalities. Perhaps they could have bats that only come out at night?

15: Favorite island tour?
-The furniture finding one.

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
-PRobably a good 2 hours, usually between classes in my car. 

17: When is your character's birthday?
-Same as my own, 7/8 (July 8th). 

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
-Blue Pansies.

19: What town project is your favorite?
-I really haven't put down many PWPs since I am focusing on collecting villager pictures. I like the flower clock since it sits in front of town hall.

20: What town project do you hate the most?
-Built a few yellow benches, had to tear them out when other benches became available. 

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
-Intractable PWPs, customizable PWPs (other than having them as different PWPs all together. For example, being able to change the color of the Windmill). More dialogue. More/complex personalities. 

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
-Kind but vindictive

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
-Let Mitzi go. (I have her amiibo, so its more annoyance than regret or shame). 

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
-Fishing. I think it can be relaxing. It can also be addicting since you never really know what you are going to catch, like a slot machine. 

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
-Shop keepers that feel the need to greet you every time you enter despite knowing you for over a year. Like, yes I know what store this is, yes I know I can ask you for help, let me just buy some stationary in peace!

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
-I'm not terrible big on decorating. I currently have the gorgeous furniture, which is nice.

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
-Balloom furniture since everything is just round shapes of colors! Its also kind of lazy, especially when I get folks on SP with whole rooms of the stuff.

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
-Build an furnish a house a la HHD. I don't think he would do anything lewd. Perhaps he might kill someone for the right price?

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
-Isabelle is to shy to admit her crush on the Mayor, what makes you think she would have the guts to rule a world let alone a small village of ten animals?

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
-It could be anyone. I think it may have been Rover or Blanca. 

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
-Good way to waste time and procrastinate. The satisfaction of getting a villager picture.

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
-Repetitive dialogue.

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
-Only in the first animal crossing. Bob . 

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
-Quillson. Ugh, his personality made it worse. Get away from me, you neck bearded duck!

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
I want Bonbon to move, and for Deena to give me her picture so she can move.

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
-I don't like having favorites since they are essentially the same 8 personalities repackaged into different animals. Bob I do like.

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
-I don't like having least favorites since they are essentially the same 8 personalities repackaged into different animals. I don't care for Uchi or Snooty.

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
I didn't look at a guide before starting. I got the worse eyes. I hide them behind triangle shades. Currently wearing the red letterman jacket (with the cherry on the back), with patched pants (accidentally sold my pleather pants :/ ) with rainbow tights and hero's boots. I have dark blue hair with the slicked back undercut haircut.


----------



## Seashell (Feb 5, 2017)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
_My name's Nicole, so that's what I named my mayor. I do have a side character I name Solus, from the game Owlboy, though._

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
_Currently? I adore Felyne and Fauna. ;u;_

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
_Don't really have a least favorite. Even the ugly villagers, I find cute, in an aspect._

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
_Maple, I guess? I'm pretty happy with all my villagers, though. Maple is quite an adorable little cub, though..._

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*n o  t h a n k s*

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
_isabelle does
*im a lazy mayor*_

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
_I haven't really listened to any K.K. Slider songs.
i guess i kinda like Forest Life tho??_

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
_I have no idea._

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
_A normal deer, I suppose?
Or maybe a koala..._

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
_I started playing in 2014, when my brother got the game. I officially made my own New Leaf town in 2015, when I got my first job and could afford my own 3Ds and game. _

11: What is your nickname in the game?
_Rod calls me Kiddo and Felyne calls me Belle N. :>_

12: What is a random fact about your town?
_clovers.
clovers *everywhere*_

13: Do you time travel?
_A bit. Usually when I wanna build more than one PWP in a day._

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
_Bats pls _

15: Favorite island tour?
_the labyrinth tours and the one where the guy *gets hit in the head with coconuts* 
aka beating a coconut with a hammer. 
The hammer tour. 
that's what i meant._


Spoiler: coconuts












16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
_Some days I play, some days I don't. I usually play it for at least an hour, though._

17: When is your character's birthday?
_October 29th? My birthday!_

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
_Lillies and violets are byotiful_

19: What town project is your favorite?
_Hammock and Picnic blanket :>_ 

20: What town project do you hate the most?
_the giant boot._

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
_although the amiibo update makes it easier..._


Spoiler: this was a big problem in the past








rip
Everyone's paths before the update



22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
_Me, myself, and I??_
_She's based off of me.
Except sometimes I give her crazy hair._

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
_...Not really._

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
_Bug hunting! Can't wait for summer to roll around, the way I can catch all sorts of new bugs for my town!_

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
_Luna kinda creeps me out.
No reason._

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
_Kinda like the card series and the minimalist.
The card series makes me feel like a magician._

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
_Probably the gorgeous series._

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
_*anything*_

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
_..Probably, if she put her mind to it._

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
_I have no idea. Isabelle?_

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
_It's just relaxing. Really nice to kick back, and relax with._

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
_Probably the 16 villager cycle, and picking up villagers from voids. Doesn't bother me as much as it did before at all, but it still sucks._

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
_..No?.. Not really. Guess I've been lucky._

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
_wiggle brows pate lives in my town currently_


Spoiler: I guess she kinda counts as ugly, but I still love her and her wiggle brows.











35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
_I'd love more deer villagers o/
Maybe more personalities too._

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
_Felyne, I guess? It's really hard for me to pick a #1 favorite, because it keeps changing orz_

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
_..Rocket... maybe..? My brother and I called her the potato princess in his first save game, and it's pretty hard to hate a potato princess ?\_(ツ)_/?_


Spoiler: who could possibly hate a potato princess?











38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
_Usually brown hair, brown eyes, and some kind of sweater.
Sometimes I like to mix up the hair and eye color though, light purple hair is always fun. _


----------



## watercolorwish (Feb 6, 2017)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*my mayor is me thus his name is ramone*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*MOTT!!!*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*wart jr*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*poppy...i need more room*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*COPPER RUFF RUFF :^3*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*isabelle dang she does everything*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*kk aria*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*kk calypso*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*jock bunny*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*i had to pick out a game at gamestop when i was like 10 and i got wild world and it was so great. i didnt realize new leaf came out like right after i got wild world...so i had to stick with it for a few months then i got the pokemon X themed 3DS XL with NL as an early b-day present! i was so happy omg i wish i could go back*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*the only one i remember was dearie*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*the town i have now is actually my 80somethingth town. ive reset so much since 2013 *
13: Do you time travel?
*yep its all i ever did when i first got the game. my first few towns were forever in april. now i dont too much and never leave the month it is irl*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*different species types...i want shibas and exotic shorthair cats*
15: Favorite island tour?
*dragonfly tour gives you a **** ton of medals, but i like the diving tours theyre pretty challenging*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
***** i used to spend whole days on nl but now its only an hour or so on weekdays and a couple on weekends*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*october 29th! irl bday*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*i like blue pansies but any tulip is great too*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*police station...copper lol...but i like the tower. wish it was bigger*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*the statue fountain...it doesnt look like it belongs in AC lol its too human-like.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*can villagers wear full outfits...pants, shoes long shirts*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*me, me, me*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*once somebody paid me 3 million bells for marina so i came to their town and took the bells and when they asked me to open my gates i never opened, or had marina...im still so sorry for doing that i was like 11 and dumb ugh i hate myself i would never do that now*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*diving would have been cool if it was more in-depth. but i like fishing the most.*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*never liked lyle...i dont want anything ur selling...and when i see gulliver i just sigh and keep walking lol*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*modern and modern wood*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*balloon...and everyone agrees*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*suck dick*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*yes she would never let you put that public works project there*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*isabelle but she panicked LOL and pelly was supposed to be the secretary so the post office was really supposed to only be open till 8. why do u think isabelle does all the paperwork shes experienced as *****
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*lots of customization*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*not enough dialogue. writers for the next game better be making a dating sim if its taking this long*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*meh not really. skye and apple were cool but they left after a few months of not playing and i was kinda sad*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*cant remember, maybe jambette but i pretended i loved her*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*being able to change angles outside your house*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*MOTT...hes my fav personality and lions are one of my fav species. and he has cute tiny glasses and tired eyes*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*julian...he seems like he would be an ******* also i dont like smugs that much*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): my winter outfit B)


----------



## Hellfish (Feb 6, 2017)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*We'll my name irl is Michael so I made that my mayors name. My town name is Polis which I got from the Metro video games ^-^ but it is also a reference to me liking my town to be a modern city.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*By far Joey, he's so cute and round I could explode*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Rodney... Looks like he got hit by a bus...*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Kid Cat  from my first ever town (this is my fifth town)*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*lol, maybe Labelle since I like hedgehogs ^-^*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*My villagers are my motivation!!!*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*Probably DJ K.K.? That's a hard question*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*K.K. Synth...*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*Well I wish I was a Kiwi ^-^ and I have no idea which personality!*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*I started with Wild World and have played ever since. I guess I loved the idea of talking with animals and how kawaii everything was ^-^*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Currently it's Sweet M... which I'm not too fond of...*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*it's a giant construction zone atm!*
13: Do you time travel?
*I did for my first 3 towns but it took too much joy and hard work from the game making it boring*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*KIWI!!!*
15: Favorite island tour?
*Dragonfly tour for them ezy medals ^-^*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*I think it's like 5 hours on average or something rediculous*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*Joey's is January 3rd so it was not long ago!*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*I like carnations but have none...*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*I like the wisteria trellis thingy*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*the big boot Rodney gave me...*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*probably changing the town geology and moving important buildings*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Tidy - Polite - Kind*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*in my old towns misplacing pwps and losing cool villagers *
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*I quite enjoy diving because it's new*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Chip and zipper scare me...*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Modern*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*dunnos*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*a backflip, lol (he's not a bad guy D*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*no she's too kind*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Rover but he's too busy travelling*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*designing a town that I can enjoy living in*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*Having to farm bells...*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*not really I look after my friends*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*ew Rodney...*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*bushes... my town is so barren without them*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*that's too hard to answer *
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
"                             "
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*I have big blue eyes, a fancy grandpa hat, the cafe uniform, some fancy grey pants and nice black shoes*


----------



## forestyne (Feb 6, 2017)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
Well, Hunter's my name irl and Wishfall was my Tomodachi Life island name. And I'm too lazy to think of someting unique lol.
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
Julian. And Marina.
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
Gigi. Even though she just moved in today.
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
I'm pretty happy with my town atm, but I really want Molly and Melba, as well as Savannah.
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
Isabelle or Kicks. (my bisexual charm)
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
ISABELLE. TBH I DO **** ALL AND WATER FLOWERS AND SHOP, SHE'S THE ONE DOING EVERYTHING. Give her a medal. And a holiday.
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
K.K. Condor and Stale Cupcakes.
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
K.K. Oasis and K.K. Milonga.
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
Probably a uchi/lazy duck.
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
I had City Folk on the Wii but that was when I was little. My dad got New Leaf for me for my 11th(?) birthday when it came out and I've played it every since!
*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
H-Star for Marina and Zell calls me Mon Amie.
*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
Bob and Tia were my starter villagers and I had Twiggy since the start and only got her to move out last year.
*13: Do you time travel?*
Unfortunately, yes.
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
Bug villagers, (ladybugs, ect) sloth villagers (i know leif is a sloth but let me have cute sloth villagers) AND HEDGEHOGS ashdkshflfgg
*15: Favorite island tour?*
Gardening tours and the diving cuisine tour thing.
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
24 hours. It's always on.
*17: When is your charac**ter's birthday?*
28/10 (my birthday IRL)
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
ROSES.
*19: What town project is your favorite?*
Police Station.
*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
Well, I don't hate the Reset Centre, but I probably didn't need it.
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
The ability to put things on paths or dating/relationships. (maybe not with the animals, that'd be weird, but with other players or human NPCs or something IDK)
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
Rich, ugly and sad.
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
Skipping Kappn's song. I felt so bad that I listen every time I go to the island. It's really relaxing and Kapp'n is very wise.
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
Probably fishing, but I don't do it much.
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
I don't like Phyllis.. She's not as rude as she was in City Folk, but still. And Resetti seems to have calmed down.
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
Gorgeous series and the Minimalist series.
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
Lovely series and the Harvest series.
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
???? sell his nephews???? idk what this even MEANS.
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
uh, duh. She's so cute she could run this mother****er
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
Digby??? lol. I think it's somebody from City Folk.
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
It's relaxing and it helps me reduce all these stress levels.
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
Probably not being able to move villagers out, even as mayor.
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
Blanche.
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
Hazel and Gigi.
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
Royal Crown and the rest of the Minimalist set. And more money lol.
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Marina. She gives me a reason to get up in the morning, idk what I'd do without her.
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
God tbh Gigi. Already annoying.
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*

das me lol


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 8, 2017)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
_I named my character after my real name but changed the spelling. My town name was random._

*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
_I really like Iggly._

*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
_Tangy_

*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
_Marshal. I like his cute grumpy face._

*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
_Digby. I think he's a gentleman.. er, dog._

*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
_Me? Wait, um, Isabelle? I don't really know. All I do is stroll around and make money._

*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
_Forest Life_

*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
_Dirge_

*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
_a confused koala_

*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
_I started playing when we had a gamecube. My husband introduced me the game and I liked it since then._

*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
_Right now, I think, it's pop-star._

*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
_My town has a special tree hiding among a forest of bamboos._

*13: Do you time travel?*
_Not anymore._

*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
_Pangolin_

*15: Favorite island tour?*
_Shark Battle_

*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
_5 minutes_

*17: When is your character's birthday?*
_April 29th_

*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
_Jacob's ladder_

*19: What town project is your favorite?*
_windmill_

*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
_oil rig_

*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
_a tool belt for carrying around tools instead of putting them in letters_

*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
_awkward but funny_

*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
_time travelling and building permanent PWPs_

*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
_fishing_

*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
_None that I can think of. I like them all._

*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
_sloppy set_

*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
_golden series-- Too shiny. It's blinding._

*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
_Anything, I guess. If I could just ask him, maybe he could let me decide where villagers plop their houses, then I'll pay him large amount of bells for that. I'm sure he'd let me but only if it's possible._

*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
_Maybe. If she's not too busy running my town._

*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
_Isabelle. I think she's too scared to run the town by herself so she set me up so I could be her puppet._

*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
_Everything!_

*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
_I can't download DLCs._

*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
_Yes. Cousteau and Flora._

*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
_Rodeo. He's not ugly but he's kind of creepy because of his eyes especially at night when he's out strolling._

*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
_I want to achieve all the items in Desert Island Escape._

*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
_Iggly. I love him!_

*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
_I can't think of any._

*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*
_She has bulgy pink eyelids, and short dark brown hair. She's wearing a winter sweater, an emerald polka skirt, and a pair of rainbow tights. Basically, she always looks tired because of her eyes but I love her and I personally think she's cute._


----------



## Samicakes (Feb 8, 2017)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
I named my character Sami because that's my name, and my town is named "Raburii" because it's the pronunciation of "Lovely". I had a friend who named their town "Sekushii" to be like "Sexy" and my brother's is "Haromoni" to sound a lil like "Harmony".
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
This is super hard... I wanna say right now it's Kiki. I need to update my sig to show my current villagers!
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
It's sad but I wanna say it's Apollo. I've had him since I started up New Leaf but I feel like we've run our course lol. But I have him and Whitney and I really don't wanna separate them 
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
I'm super close to 'dream town' status, if I choose to keep Apollo, so my last step is to move out Pashmina and get Fuchsia moved in! I adore her.
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
I wouldn't date anyone.. lol
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
It me... I do it all. >:[
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
Two Days Ago or K.K. Moody
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
K.K. Dirge creeps me out lol
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
Uchi, definitely
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
I started playing the summer of 2006. I remember I was hangin in my brother's room and I randomly said "I wanna play Animal Crossing," so he said "Oh okay" and my mom bought us a copy of Wild World. We shared that town. 
*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
Shmoopy, Cakes, and I'm starting to get some people to call me Sucr?.
*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
I lost this cartridge for I think a year and a half. I was so sad because I had just gotten Whitney from a raffle here, before I had stopped playing. I found it in a sunglasses case on my bedside table. :|
*13: Do you time travel?*
Only one day in advance then back again, to move in a villager or complete a PWP if I'm impatient that day.
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
I couldn't think of one so I looked at the answers above me and someone said Bats! THAT'D BE SO CUTE
*15: Favorite island tour?*
The furniture scavenger hunt
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
Maybe four hours.
*17: When is your character's birthday?*
11/29, same as mine.
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
Black roses
*19: What town project is your favorite?*
Currently the stone tablet.
*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
The oil rig :/
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
Sleepover parties maybe? Or a restaurant!
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
Carryin' da team
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
YES I was going to give Olaf to someone on the forums but I accidentally TTed too far ahead and he went into the abyss. Person was not upset tho thank goodness.
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
Bug catching fishing combo on the island is therapeutic when I get into the rhythm.
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
Not particularly!
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
Sweets... my dream series I wish I had an IRL sweets room.
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
any of the ones that are too woody? you know what I mean?
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
Stay single forever and break a hedgehog's heart
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
YES
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
Idk... Gulliver...? lol
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
When the villagers speak to each other 
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
That I have to keep waiting for someone to ping me to suggest PWP I want 
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
Sprinkle. 
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
I can't even remember.. lol
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
I want hybrids and all my PWP to be fairy tale!
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
This is haaaard but I would say Kiki because I want a black cat so bad and it makes me happy when I look at her.
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Idk honestly... 
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*
It's the AAAAA face, all the first answers of the Rover convo. Dark brown/black eyes. Pink hair!


----------



## lemoncrossing (Feb 8, 2017)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*I named her Halle cuz that's my name and 26 Land because I was bored and didn't know what to name a town.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Chelsea! I moved her into my second town, Rosevale, and I freaking love her <3*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*I don't currently have any villagers in town that I dislike, but back when I had her, Gayle made me maaaad.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*I kind of did pick all of my villagers via amiibo cards, but I wouldn't mind having Octavian back.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*I don't know... Tom Nook for his money, maybe?*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Anarchy.*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*Ugggh I love them all but K.K. Soul is good~*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*Hypno K.K., mainly because the first time I heard it was in Aika Village and I was scared of it at the time.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*If personality quizzes mean anything, then apparently I'd be a normal cat.*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*Right after finishing 5th grade.*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*For some reason, I told someone to call me "chair" and it kind of spread. Right now people have started calling me meme-related names like dat boi and JOHN CENA!!!*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*I'm extremely emotionally attached to it.*
13: Do you time travel?
*Used to. I've come a long way since then. ;p*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Wombats. I love wombats.*
15: Favorite island tour?
*Ore tours and hammer tours.*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*Only about 15-20 minutes on weekdays but on weekends I can spend up to eight hours a day in my town.*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*She shares my birthday of April 7.*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Roses and pansies.*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*The arches and zen things~*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*That drilling rig thing and all the illuminated stuff, mainly because I play during the day and if I built any of them, I'd never see them light up.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*A way to prevent villagers from even thinking about moving. And a way to place their houses where YOU want them.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*She's a mess.*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*Time travel, mostly. And agreeing to change my character's hairstyle because some dude on Club Tortimer wanted to "date" me.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Though I'm terrified of bugs in real life, I love in-game bug hunts.*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Tom Nook because money.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*I love the Sanrio sets, the minimalist series, the sloppy series, the alpine series, and the Gracie series.*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Any of the technology stuff, or any outdoors related stuff. There's an outdoor area of the game for a reason... :/*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Sell his soul to the devil... oh wait. He already has.*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*...Sure.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Tortimer's son???*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*Everything. I love this game omg*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*Gayle's existence.*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Waaaaay too many times. WAAAAAAAAAY too many.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Gayle.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*More bush starts so I can finish my town.*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*I love too many. End of story.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Gayle because she's the ugly queen of weeds.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*She has those oval shaped eyes with the two little circles (the "anime eyes"), and her hair is that dark blonde/caramel color. I change her hair and clothes frequently.*


----------



## Jennyrae (Feb 8, 2017)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *I wanted to have something about chickens in there. that's about it.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *Anchovy has been my favorite since I was little, but I'm not sure why.*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *Probably Jambette. Those lips tho..*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *Anchovy, because he's my favorite.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *Probably Kicks.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *My desire to get my town as developed as my previous town was.*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *Been awhile since I've heard his songs but I remember liking Bubblegum K.K.*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *Don't have one*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *A normal or uchi chicken.*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *I started playing in 1st grade because I think my sister had a game and I wanted to play too.*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *So far my only nickname is "dearie."*
12: What is a random fact about your town? *Even though my town is Chickena, I only plan on having 1 chicken.*
13: Do you time travel? *Yeah, to further progress on stores and possibly will to get villagers to move out.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *I'd introduce alpaca villagers.*
15: Favorite island tour? *Maybe the balloon pop.*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *Not sure.*
17: When is your character's birthday? *March 13.*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *Pansies.*
19: What town project is your favorite? *Maybe the flower arch.*
20: What town project do you hate the most? *I don't know.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *Alpaca villagers.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *I don't know.*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *Losing the game for a few years.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *Mix between fishing and diving.*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *I don't think I dislike any.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most? *Princess series.*
27: What furniture series do you like the least? *Gold series.*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *Probably anything.*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *She'd try but could barely manage it.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *Tortimer's secret son.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *The villagers.*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *BEES.*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *Yup ;-;*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *Maybe Lionel? Don't know for sure.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *A planned layout/design for my town.*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Anchovy since he's been my childhood favorite.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Jambette because of those lips.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): Long pink hair, flowery dress, pink shoes, flower in her hair.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Feb 8, 2017)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? Character name is Brina because well.. I'm Brina lol. First town is Magnolia because of the town of Magnolia in Fairytail, Brinalou and Whoville are self explanatory.
2: Who is your favorite current villager? Clyde, always Clyde.
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? Monty and Cally. 
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? Maddie because I need a peppy and she is so cute!
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? Tom Nook, sugar daddy af
6: Who or what truly runs your town? My paths run my town ;-; 
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? K.K. Dixie
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? K.K. Imperial
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? Lazy Bunny.
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? I started playing animal crossing when I was 6-7 because I saw a friend playing it!
11: What is your nickname in the game? Everyone calls me Bean, Little B, or B Bear.
12: What is a random fact about your town? I've never reset c:
13: Do you time travel? Yes, it's an addiction.
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? Giraffe for sure.
15: Favorite island tour? Hide and seek
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? All day, literally.
17: When is your character's birthday? December 2nd
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? Roses or tulips.
19: What town project is your favorite? Jungle Gym
20: What town project do you hate the most? None
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? More QR storage
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? Little, pink, shy.
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? Nothing extreme
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? Bug hunting
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. Resetti because he is a bit annoying lol
26: What furniture series do you like the most? Rococo
27: What furniture series do you like the least? Modern
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? Anything, seriously.
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? She'd become too drunk with power
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? No one 
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? That I can play it all day and meet friends
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? Lack of personality and dialogue
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? Lolly
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? Hopper 
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? To landscape nicely.
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Clyde. He was my first villager I met in City Folk and I was convinced he was my boyfriend lol. He is so so so sweet and sensitive and just wants to have a good time!
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Any villager that refuses to move out.
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): White hair, Sanrio my melody clothes, pink wetsuit, pink glow wand, green eyes, heart tights.


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Feb 8, 2017)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *my character Is my name and my towns name artizia because it very girly and it reminds me of cherry blossoms*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *Meruengue*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*Charlise*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*Chrissy because she has been my dreamie since day 1*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*Leaf he is a cute little (I
forget his species) but he is cute*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *My addiction of perfecting my town*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *K.K Bubblegum*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *I don't have one*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*Peppy Rabbit*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *March 2014 when my sister bought the game when on the release date I feel in love and bought myself the game when I found time*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *Sweet-R*
12: What is a random fact about your town? *It is a fairytale town*
13: Do you time travel?*Nope*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *Whale*
15: Favorite island tour? *Hide and seek*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*1-2 hours at least*
17: When is your character's birthday? *October 2nd*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*Purple or pink tulips*
19: What town project is your favorite? *Illuminated clock*
20: What town project do you hate the most?*My well *
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *More storage*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*Fashionable, hard-working, myself*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*Deleting my first town*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*A tie between Fishing and Diving*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *Kapp'n, he is just annoying*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?*Lovely or sweets*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?*sloppy*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*anything and everything*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*Yes she could and she would be amazing*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *Isabelle*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*Everything*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*Everything costing so much or that it takes so long to getting T&T Emporium*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*In Wild World it was Moe and I miss him*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *Charlise and she is still in my town *
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*For winter to be over *
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Chrissy because she is my favoutire dreamie*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*Katt because she is ugly*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *long straight brown hair with a pink sweatshirt and a white skirt and black leggings and black shoes*


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix (Feb 10, 2017)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *My character's name is Brooke, because that's my name.  My town's name is Phoenix, because that's my dog's name.  I was also considering one day making a Harry Potter themed-town, but I didn't want the town name it to be too obviously Harry Potter related in case I changed my mind (at the moment I have no plans to make a HP town), so I thought Phoenix would fit.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *Tangy.  She's been my all-time favourite villager for years.*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?  *Rod.  I don't dislike him, he's just the only villager currently in my town who I don't want to keep.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *Portia.  I had her in my town for a short time last year and I loved her, but she moved out.  She's just such a cute-looking dog.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?  *K.K. Slider.  He's actually my favourite special character, because he's a musician (I love music), he plays guitar (like me) and he's a dog.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?  *The five large ponds in my town *
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?  *K.K. Bossa.*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?  *Don't have one.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?  *Normal rabbit.*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?  *My best friend (at the time) introduced me to Wild World when I was 11.*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *I think my latest nickname is Mega B.*
12: What is a random fact about your town?  *I've got five freaking ponds in my town. :/*
13: Do you time travel?  *I try not to, but every so often I do.  I always go back to the current day afterwards.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?  *Echidnas, or maybe Hippogriffs.*
15: Favorite island tour?  *Probably the hide and seek tour, or the maze tour.*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?  *About half an hour.*
17: When is your character's birthday? *28th June.*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?  *The rose.*
19: What town project is your favorite?  *The fire pit, the picnic blanket and that spinning black cube thingy that I don't have room for in my town *
20: What town project do you hate the most? *I don't hate any of the projects, but I'd never put things like the drilling rig or pile of pipes in my town.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?  *The ability to center a piece of furniture (like you can in HHD).*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?  *Too goddamn nice.*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?  *Picked a town map with five ponds.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?  *Fishing.*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.  *Tom Nook.  I think everyone here would know why, but I'll explain anyway: Mortgages.  Oh, and also because of the way he pressures you to work for him in previous games, and how he forces you to join the Happy Room Academy in Wild World.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?  *The sweets series.*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?  *Probably the only series I particularly dislike is the balloon series.  I made a balloon room once and it just looked ugly.*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?  *I can think of many answers to this question, but most aren't appropriate for this forum.*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?  *If it was her job to rule the world, then yes.  She'd give up on sleep entirely to focus on effectively ruling the world.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?  *I honestly don't think Nintendo even knows who was supposed to be Mayor, but I like to think it was Rover.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *The fact that the villagers and special characters seem to (mostly) like me and always praise me, which fills the void in my heart that tells me I was be forever lonely... oh, and Halloween.*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *The conversations get really stale and repetitive after a while.* 
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?  *Portia *
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?  *Beardo used to live in my town.  He was actually pretty funny sometimes, but I remember when I first walked into his house and saw him, I was tempted to walk out again.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?  *To have a really nice-looking town... and to not have five ponds.*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?  *Tangy.  She's really cute, has a unique design and I just got really attached to her when I was a 12-year-old Wild World enthusiast.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?  *Antonio.  In 2015, I picked up Let's Go to the City again after a two-year break, and Antonio was in my town.  I didn't dislike him, and I thought he was an alright guy, but I didn't particularly like him, so it was not easy to forgive him for this.  He asked me to get him some red furniture.  A few days later, I realised I had a red chair in my catalog, so I ordered it for him.  I went straight to him after it arrived and gave it to him, and not only did he say he didn't want it anymore, but he told me off for taking so long.  After that, I really wanted him to move out, be he didn't move out.  I think he's actually still there.

And, later that year, when I finally got New Leaf, guess who the first visitor in my campsite was?  Antonio.  Of course.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):  *Currently, my villager has straight, black, chin-length hair, brown eyes and pale skin. She's wearing a small silk hat, a black-velvet dress, black rain boots and bobby socks.*


----------



## Mayor Omaira (Mar 23, 2017)

[removed]


----------



## unpoetic (Mar 23, 2017)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *Well, my nickname is Momo and it sounds cuter for ACNL than Morgan.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *Stitches or Clay.*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *Brofinna. I keep harassing her but she won't move out.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *Fauna is cute. Shari because I miss her from my old town. Or Hamlet.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *Digby.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *I do.*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *I don't know their names, oops.*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *See above.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *An uchi cat.*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *I played Wild World when I was in elementary school I think. My sister and I both got DS' for Christmas and sh got AC. I borrowed it and loved it so I got my own copy.*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *Momo. I can't ever think of a good one.*
12: What is a random fact about your town? *I just cut down like all the trees so I could start planting orchards.*
13: Do you time travel? *Heck yeah.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *Is there a manatee? If not then there should be.*
15: Favorite island tour? *Ore hunting. Love smashing them rocks.*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *I honestly don't even want to know.*
17: When is your character's birthday? *Same as mine. February 4th*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *Tulips probably. I'm trying to incorporate them into my theme even though they don't really fit.*
19: What town project is your favorite? *I think the Windmill is awesome. I don't have it yet though.*
20: What town project do you hate the most? *Any of the road signs.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *Maybe more seasonal activites? Or add vegetables! I'd love to grow pumpkins or tomatoes or something.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *Cuter than me.*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *I regret nothing.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *I've gotten into beetle hunting on the island lately. Mainly because of the bells.*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *I don't like Sahara that much. No particular reason really.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most? *Classic but I haven't actually seen full sets of a lot of stuff so there may be others too.*
27: What furniture series do you like the least? *Lovely.*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *What wouldn't Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *Isabelle already rules mine.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *Maybe Isabelle? But she got too nervous *
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *I love gardening.*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *I don't like fishing that much.*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *Not in new leaf*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *Brofinna. Good god.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *For Brofinna to move out.*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *I haven't been playing super long so I've only probably interacted with around 20-25 villagers. Clay is cute as a button though so I'll have to go with him.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Can you guess?*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *I don't feel like taking a picture but she has the vintage business hairdo in brown, brown eyes, gladiator sandals, a halo, and a pro design someone made that is a red bee-tshirt and a brown skirt.*


----------



## amanda1983 (Mar 23, 2017)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?* "TreeTown" was meant to be a temporary town that I would reset as soon as I got my ACNL 3ds that was being shipped internationally. I was playing on a friend's 3ds since I couldn't wait to start.. but when it came time I just kept it instead of resetting. So Petunia stayed Mayor of TreeTown. I did move a side character, Petal, over to be Mayor of my 2nd town (my 3ds came with a digital copy of ACNL), Clown (Town being implied). I am *terrible* at thinking up names for towns and characters, it's embarrassing.
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?* Hmm I don't really have favourites, but I'll say Drago since he looks like a dragon.
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?* Stitches in TreeTown, Biskit in Clown (Town). I prefer villagers to have non-creepy eyes.
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?* Merengue since I love pavlova with strawberries and cream! My nephew saw her card in my albums the other day and she's about the only non-allogator/dragon he got excited over!
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?* What a disconcerting question. Uh.. I'll amend it to "spend time with" since I cannot fathom thinking romantically about these very basic VG characters. In that case, Blathers, particularly the knowledgeable version of him in ACWW where he gave specific information about each fossil/creature/item donated to the museum. The other characters are too lacking in depth or variety for my taste.
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?* I run everything that Isabelle lets me run..
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?* Stale Cupcakes? Maybe I just like the name but it'll do.
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?* Too many to list here : I admire the effort that went into all those songs for the game but I like silence or my own music.
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?* An uchi unicorn (wow that looks weird written down!).
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?* mid December 2006 on the night we had my sister's 21st birthday dinner. It was late night shopping and we went wandering into a games store after dinner. I saw ACWW on sale in a bundle deal with the DS Lite and thought it looked good (and was a heck of a sale price), bought it, and starting playing as soon as we got home. Over 10 years ago now, wow!!
*11: What is your nickname in the game?* The villagers keep changing what they call my chars and I have 8 altogether so I'll just go with the ones I remember : shorty, kid, genius, amiga, hun, boss.
*12: What is a random fact about your town?* TreeTown : I unlocked all the shops very quickly. Clown : The town I've spent the most time in, but it took *forever* to get the Police Station PWP and to have enough Katrina fortunes done to get herto suggest the PWP. Just got it two days ago!!
*13: Do you time travel?* Yes. I play for fun, not to add to my workload!
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?* A dinosaur like a Tyrannosaurus Rex - I just want to see those tiny little arms in AC form!!!
*15: Favorite island tour?* Elite Scavenger Hunt for easy bells whilst exploring random map layouts.
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?* 2+ hours.
*17: When is your character's birthday?*
TreeTown : Petunia - July 17th. Caliope - August 14th. Phillip - June 26th. Pixie - June 30th.
Clown : Petal - July 18th. Hunny - July 12th. Fred - July 17th. Mildred - August 1st.
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?* Black roses and red carnations.
*19: What town project is your favorite?* I haven't built it yet but the geyser looks awesome in other towns I've seen!
*20: What town project do you hate the most?* Brewsters, Police Station, and to a lesser extent Resetti's Surveillance Centre : WHY CAN'T I MOVE THEM? WHYYYYYY?????
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?* Better "chat" functionality. More customisation options (both for furniture and for town layout). More *choice* in terms of how your town develops so there's more variety in towns to visit.
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?* Petunia : organised, rich, well dressed. Petal : messy, rich, well dressed.
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?* Accidentally running on a path in someone's town. They didn't mind but now that I know that grass deteriorates under patterns, and the many/most people don't want that to happen, I feel bad.
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?* Fishing since it's by far the easiest and quietest one! I really, REALLY hate the loud sound that plays when you catch anything though - so many things need you to have the volume up in order to hear the cues but I can't stand that "success!" noise so always shut the volume off as it starts.
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.* I don't dislike any special character's design or characterisation, but I *do* dislike many of the events they feature in. Fetch-and-delover quests get old in this game relaly fast and it's a shame that so many events are just fancy versions of those boring old quests. It makes repeat events unappealing and dull.
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?* Probably Ice and Pav?.
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?* Gracie's, I love blue but something about those spot-and-circles just irritates me.
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?* From ACWW we know he's a fan of slave labour. That's all one needs to know, really.
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?* Yep. Given her requirements to place PWPs though, I think it's best that she doesn't. City planning in real life is nightmare enough without those kinds of restrictions being added!!
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?* Dunno. I thought of Katie but that wouldn't have gone well lol.
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?* How much there is to do, how much we can make this game our own, and that it uses "real time" so that day-in-day-out, year-in-year-out the game goes on. It doesn't end unless you want it to!
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?* Probably how important genders are : being a boy or a girl dictates a lot of the dialogue you get from other characters, as well as colour-coding the background (colours don't have genders, the world has moved on from that, sheesh).
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?* Nope.
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?* Kabuki. I don?t think I'd mind so much now but that was just a bizarre thing to see walking around in one of my ACWW towns.
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?* To finish cataloguing and organising so everything can get put away or sold.
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?* This is very similar to question 4. but okay. Merengue. Because she's a walking dessert!
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?* Gonna go with Kabuki. I didn't care for his look and seeing him walking around was off-putting. I think he's the only villager I've ever actively disliked.
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):* I used the following chart to work out the eyes : 



TreeTown : Petunia - girl, ABB, red-brown hair, usually wears Gracie's clothing. Caliope - girl, light blue or purple hair, blue or purple clothing and shoes. Phillip - boy, CAB, currently has dark brown hair, always wears sunglasses to hide his eyes and wears random clothing. Pixie - girl, AAB, dark green hair, rainbow feather, rainbow tights, and either the blue party dress or gray parker with worn jeans.

Clown (Town) : Petal - girl, BAB, red-brown hair, usually wears Gracie's clothing. Hunny - girl, CBB, currently has orange hair, always wears the "funny glasses" accessory to hide her eyes, and wears random clothing. Fred - girl, BBB, purple hair, celeste hair-bow and pretty dresses. Mildred - boy, AAA, currently has white hair, wears the spring kimono with yellow shoes and beak accessory (I never removed it after it was the lucky item need to complete a quest).


----------



## charlie_moo_ (Mar 24, 2017)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? * Named character after myself and town because rainbows are cool and i want a colourful town *
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *forever Beardo *
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *I love all my villagers as they are all my dreamies, but least interactive with Julian and Epona *
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? * Drago cause hes like a dragon *
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *uhhhh...  *
6: Who or what truly runs your town? * Me *
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? * Stale cupcakes... Synth*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? * There is too many *
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *Grumpy Deer *
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *Got it when we got  the gamecube cause it looked an awesome cute game... I was not wrong *
11: What is your nickname in the game? * I let the villagers decide, i think Chickpea was the last one *
12: What is a random fact about your town? *The entire town is covered in flowers which colours change in order a rainbow would *
13: Do you time travel? * Day by day i do, nothing extreme *
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? * I wish hedgehogs and Sloths could be villagers, also Axolotls... but be able to breath air n not have to stay underwater for all their lives*
15: Favorite island tour? * Scavanger*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? * a few hours*
17: When is your character's birthday? * December* 
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? * Pink tulips *
19: What town project is your favorite? *Scarecrow, log benches *
20: What town project do you hate the most? * the non custom signs, that big boot things? *
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *More custom design slots, more dialogue when talking and in letters, more variety to design town, like in HHA be able to design outside of your house *
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *Bubbly, cute and fun *
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? * I regret selling lots of valuable items in my first town. I was young and naive so didnt know any better *
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? * Bug hunting*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *Pave, he is a jerk and just damn rude *
26: What furniture series do you like the most? * Rococo or Kiki&Lala *
27: What furniture series do you like the least? *Bubble or kiddie *
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *Not appropriate ;D *
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? * Not without me in charge *
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? * Some poor random guy who was pushed into it... all he wanted to do was explore the world!*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *Designing... everything *
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *Hard to complete everything, paintings/catalog *
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *Rory *
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *Theres been a few horrific creatures *
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? * To complete designing my town and get a DA out *
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Beardo, i didnt like him at first but hes been my Mayors best friend since the beginning, hes now living in Rainbow with the new mayor charlie *
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? * There is just too many*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): 


Spoiler: Mayor Charlie


----------



## Byebi (Mar 24, 2017)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
Nipples? Why not lol. Gekoukan is the name of my fav game (persona3)'s school but i kinda regret naming it that bc of how stupid it sounds.

2: Who is your favorite current villager?
zell

3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
Coco? i like her but she reminds me of a friend i don't see anymore.

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
Ketchup or Felyne 

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
Gulliver probably

6: Who or what truly runs your town?
Mee

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
maybe 2 days ago? or gumbo

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
idk, maybe k.k. calypso?

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
my first game was the gamecube version, introduced by my cousins. the fact that i only got to play once a week when i saw them made the game so much more valuable to me;;

11: What is your nickname in the game?
Nipples

12: What is a random fact about your town?
blue/white and some orange is the color theme

13: Do you time travel?
hell ya

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
FISH...

15: Favorite island tour?
scavenger hunt and ore hunting?? whatever its called

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
Maybe an hour to 3 hours

17: When is your character's birthday?
its the same as my own

18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
blue violets ;-;

19: What town project is your favorite?
don't really have one. i like a lot of the lamps/street lights though.

20: What town project do you hate the most?
instrument shelter

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
Maybe item interactions? 

22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
Dorky, laid back, hoarder

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
possibly restarting my first town. that or going with peaches for my second town's fruit.

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
diving.

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
UMM Lyle? talks too much.

26: What furniture series do you like the most?
Mush! +_+

27: What furniture series do you like the least?
balloon/kiddie

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
sell his fam

29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
isabelle is uh. :/  ..........

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
shrugs

31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
Decorating houses

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
how you have to complete your museum 100% to get golden rod/net.

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
ya and i eventually resetted lol

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
jambette

35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
i dunno anymore. ketchup, beau (he moved out recently), felyne, punchy, lucky,,,,

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
either zell or static. static was my first AC best friend even though i hated him at first haha

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
cant think of any rn

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
blue hair in low ponytails, round glasses, denim skirt with suspenders over a white blouse that reveals shoulders. halo+maryjane shoes.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Mar 24, 2017)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? * A name I use often. It is pretty. When Chocolate didn't fit, it worked out that Chocolat has the same French "Ch" sound.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager? *Tiffany*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *None- I have all dreamies*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? *Epona- always loved that horse and I have no peppies*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *Gross*
6: Who or what truly runs your town? *Black roses*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *K.K. Oasis, Bazaar, and Casbah*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? * K.K. Country*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *Snooty Bunny*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *As a teen because I shared the GC game with my sisters.*
11: What is your nickname in the game? *None just like irl I don't like nicknames for myself*
12: What is a random fact about your town? *It's Chocolate-orange and EGL-themed*
13: Do you time travel? *Not anymore after attaining all 10 dreamies*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *bat or spider*
15: Favorite island tour? *The ore hunting one*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *Less than 10 minutes on busy days- days off= 3 hours or more*
17: When is your character's birthday? *My own- 12/27*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *Black rose*
19: What town project is your favorite? *Fancy Fountain*
20: What town project do you hate the most? *Any jock ones*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *More reason to interact with other towns and players.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *Elegant Gothic Lolita*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *Messing up TT'ing unwanted villagers out.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *Beetle hunting and shark fishing*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *I still distrust Nook because I was never able to pay off debt in the GC game. Was harder to earn bells in that game.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most? *Rococo*
27: What furniture series do you like the least? 
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *Take advantage of the poor.*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *No she was struggling before we showed up.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *No idea*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *cute villagers *
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *chat system*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *By accidental TT but I have them all back and am diligent about keeping them.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *Drake*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *Fully-landscaped and 2 alts' houses' themes complete for a DA*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Tiffany because she is inspiring and my precious.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Any rodent *
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *White straight hair with bangs, pale skin, black lily in hair, blue eyes, and the EGL dress from Hitokui. Based off Margaret Moonlight from No More Heroes 2.*


----------



## ccee633 (Mar 24, 2017)

*
1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? I named my mayor Celina because I wanted to not be called "Sarah" for a change. I named it rose because I like roses, and also after a character named Rose Quartz.
2: Who is your favourite current villager? Goldie!She is a stater villager of my town!
3: Who is your least favourite current villager? Bubbles, I just want her to leeeave.
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why? I dunno right now, Blanche?
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? Uhhhh...
6: Who or what truly runs your town? My ego
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? Spring Blossoms
8: What is your least favourite K.K. slider song? N/A
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? Snooty frog
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? December of 2016, my cousins pestered me to get it! 
11: What is your nickname in the game? Sheeby from Goldie. :>
12: What is a random fact about your town? Only 1 pond. 
13: Do you time travel? I just did it today and am getting addicted! I must buy another cartridge! 
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? Turtle
15: Favourite island tour? Matching and price fishing
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? 1-2 hours. 0-o
17: When is your character's birthday? Mine! September 16th
18: What is your favorite flower in the game? Rose and tulips
19: What town project is your favorite? Campground!
20: What town project do you hate the most? Road signs-useless.
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? More good couches 
22: How would you describe your main character in three words? Kinda cute lookin'
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? Accidentally voided Punchy.
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? I used to fish loads of times, I like em' all the same.
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. None, maybe Pave?
26: What furniture series do you like the most? Not any right now!
27: What furniture series do you like the least? N/A
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? Be an honest Tenuki
29: Could Isabelle rule the world? She can rule a small world, aka a globe or map.
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? That one rock in my town. It keeps givin' me the stink eye
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?real time aspect and you never get bored 
32: What is your least favourite thing about the game? No settings menu
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? Nah but I did enjoy Blaire's company
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? Haven't played that long, but I have seen some ugly ones in the campsite!
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? Another copy!
36: Who is your most favourite villager in the entire game? Why? Goldie, So cute and kind!
37: Who is your least favourite villager in the entire game? Why? Bubbles because she won't move out right now.
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): Blue hair, pony tail holding a rose in mouth. custom dress and a crown

Also: Henry is such a sweetheart and his house looks amazing! *


----------



## lauraplays1 (Mar 24, 2017)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*Lime because its my nickname, and Nihon because its Japanese for Japan and my friend has a town named America.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Whitney. Shes been my dreamie since 2014.*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*I love them all <3*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Probably Gala or Ruby because I had them in my old town (Laverre) and their super cute.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Probably Luna. idk why.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Trying to make the most out of my horrible landscape.*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*Stale cupcakes or K.K. Song*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*K.K. March. No idea why*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*Probably an Uchi deer.*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*2013 after my birthday. Didnt get into it again until 2014 though.*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Sweet.*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*The layout is horrible and theres literally no free space.*
13: Do you time travel?
*Yes, rarely though.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Maybe giraffe, it would be interesting!*
15: Favorite island tour?
*The bug catching ones tbh*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*Anywhere from an hour to 4 hours.*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*17th April*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Pink tulip*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*flower arch*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*video screen*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*the ability to have more villagers in your town.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*gr8 fashion sense*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*i hacked it on new years. i gave myself some bells but all the bells i have now are legit!*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*fishing!*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*none! they are special for a reason after all*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*alpine. i love it so much*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*blue. sorry guys*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*sell his nephews timmy and tommy </3*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*YES SHE COULD*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*probably my uncle *
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*the power you have now!*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*how hard it is to get the blue rose*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*on my old town i had whitney move out on me!*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*cobb tbh*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*the resetti model*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*WHITNEY I CANNOT STRESS THIS ENOUGH I LOVE HER <3333*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*bud because he moved out on me in my other town*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*shes wearing a qr code dress and a random hat*


----------



## Flare (Mar 24, 2017)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*I like Flare, Sirius is a star, and stars interest me.*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Stitches.*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*Bettina*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Etoile, would fit well in my town.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Isabelle.*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Isabelle*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*K.K. Love Song*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*K.K. Calypso*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*Lazy, Cub.*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*Summer of 2015, seemed fun, so I decided to play.*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Currently don't have one.*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*Phoebe and Julian will be the Sun and Moon. Plan on making a Sun and Moon town.*
13: Do you time travel?
*No.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Lizard*
15: Favorite island tour?
*Ore Hunter.*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*30 min.- 1 hour.*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*June 21, 2001. Same as my irl birthday *
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Carnation.*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*Cube Sculpture.*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*Drilling Machine.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*An adventure mode.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*I don't know.*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*Plenty. Can't number them.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Bug Hunting.*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*No. No.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Astrology/Zodiac*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Green*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Cut his Tail off.*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*Maybe.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Rover.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*Talking with Villagers.*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*What?*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Never.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Bettina.*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*Get all my required villagers.*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Stitches. Really enjoyable.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Bettina. Bettina.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*Cavalier Hat, Star Shades, Pleather Pants, Blue Sneakers.*


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Mar 24, 2017)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
Character is just after myself lol. My town is called Bliss because I wanted to make a town that to me was supposed to be a happy peaceful place. 
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
Vesta!
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
Eunice. Only really because she is very new.
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
Genji. I had him. His house was in a bad place. Doing 16 villager cycle to get him back . Bunny jocks rule but I have Carmen and I ship her with Genji.
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
I really don't know. Digby I guess? 
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
Hah hah hah. My villagers. Reese. Then me.
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
K.K. Gumbo.
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
K.K. Lullaby 
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
Uchi Rabbit
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
4th Grade around them.
11: What is your nickname in the game?
Right now it's muffin/sweetie
12: What is a random fact about your town?
My town flag is my town map I made. 
13: Do you time travel? I try not to and only by a few days to move villagers. 
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
Bat probably.
15: Favorite island tour?
The scavenger hunt one or more tour.
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
Really depends on what I'm doing1-5 hours.
17: When is your character's birthday?
My birthday lol.
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
Carnations.
19: What town project is your favorite?
Geyser or Zen clock.
20: What town project do you hate the most?
The Tulip Topiary.
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
Farming/cooking
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
Sage zen leader.
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
Resetting my second town instead of selling it.
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
Fishing.
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
Chip and Nate they are creepy.
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
It changes. Traditional Japanese set items or Roccoc right now. Sometimes Minimalist.
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
Modern.
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? Probably buy the island and make it into a high end resort and make the Kappa's work for minimum wage/no pay its a serf system.
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
No. She doesn't like to be the one people blame that's why she has me make choices.
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
Tortimers son. 
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
The villagers are cute. It's relaxing.
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? I get stressed out about landscaping. Wish it wasn't so expensive.
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? Yes.
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? I don't know. 
35: What do you want the most in this game right now? Big Clamshells for music boxes. Genji back.
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Vesta. She's the first sheep I had. She's adorable. I click with her.
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? Bella. She moved in a bad spot and wouldn't leave for a long time.
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): Blonde straight hair. Wears kimonos a lot and sandals. That "Geshia" look once I get the Geshia wig I guess.


----------



## keef_kogane (Mar 24, 2017)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? 
Faye is a name that I really enjoy.  Whitpeak is the name I got when I used the town name generator on Google, lol.  I'm really unoriginal when coming up with town names.
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
I'm really enjoying Whitney, so I'm going to go with her.
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
Dizzy.  He's just kind of boring to me.
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
Any of the other wolves.  I love the wolves.
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
This is a really awkward question.  I mean, if the character was human (which is still strange to think about) probably Blathers.
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
Isabelle, of course.  Though, when it comes to public works, I do.
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
Rockabilly, I guess.
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
Go K.K Rider
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
Lazy or Normal Wolf, probably.
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
I started playing when I was still in elementary school.  I got a GameCube and Animal Crossing for Christmas and quickly became obsessed.
11: What is your nickname in the game?
?? The mayor name?  Faye.
12: What is a random fact about your town?
The native fruit is the pear.
13: Do you time travel?
Yup!  It's currently April 7th in my town.
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
BATS!!!!
15: Favorite island tour?
The hammer or diving tours.
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
1-4 hours.
17: When is your character's birthday?
April 30th.
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
Tulips.
19: What town project is your favorite?
The fountain.
20: What town project do you hate the most?
Yellow bench.
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
Hmm, nothing, tbh.
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
Lazy and impatient, but cute.
23: Have you ever done something you are ashamed of or regret in this game?
Eating perfect fruit in my towns, lmao.  Also not donating to the museum.
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
Fishing and diving.
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
Not really??  Idk.
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
Mermaid!!
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
Ranch.
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
I dunno??
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
Of course!
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
Tortimer's son/daughter, maybe?
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
The freedom to run your town how you like.
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
The villagers are pretty 1-dimensional.
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
Yes!  I didn't play for awhile and Prince moved out in my previous town.
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
Moose, probably.
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
To finish the exterior of my house.  It doesn't match and it bothers me. so. much.
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Prince.
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
Mallary.
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
Wide eyes, white pixie-cut, qr dress, thick frames, straw hat, and black pumps.


----------



## Mix (Mar 25, 2017)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*I named my character Riley because it has an 'ee' sound at the end. It's a name theme I'm trying to follow. Also, the same rule applies to my town name too, Happy. Plus, Happy refers to yellow (which is my town theme).*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*My favorite current villager is Walt.*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*I don't have a least favorite, but the villager I spend time the least right now is either Rocket, or Moose.*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*I don't have villager preferences, so any villager is fine. Plus, I'm not rushing anyone to move out.*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*Uhm.. with the story that I have come up with for my mayor + town, it'll be Isabelle (but it won't end well sadly).*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*I (Mayor) run this town, obviously. Wear yellow, and you won't be mellow!*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*At first, I liked Steep Hill, but now I don't know. Any music is fine.*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*Again, I have no favorites, so a least favorite is even harder.*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*If I was a villager, I'd be a bird (crow/raven) with an uchi personality.*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*I started playing Wild World when I was in elementary, and I started to play animal crossing because my 1st DS was given to me as a (birthday?) present. Apparently, somehow I got Wild World.*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*The 1st nickname given to me was 'big guy.' Now, it's 'boss' and 'muffin' (by Skye ^-^).*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*Everyone has to wear yellow, or else, face consequences.*
13: Do you time travel?
*I don't time travel.*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*If I could introduce 1 new villager species to the series, it'd be bats.*
15: Favorite island tour?
*It's either the slingshot tour, or the flower one.*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*If it's a school week, maybe 1-5 hours per week, but on weekdays, I can play for the whole day.*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*The Mayor's? Then it's November 20th (the same as mine).*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*My favorite flower in the game is all the yellow flowers.*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*I don't have a favorite town project yet, I just barely started working on it.*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*Right now, I don't get why people would want the balloon arch.*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*If I could add something to the game, it'd be the power to manipulate what your villagers will do. For example, if you tell a villager their outfit looks bad, they'll change their whole style the next day.*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Always Pro Yellow.*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*Hmm.. not really, I'm happy with my town for now.*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*I enjoy fishing, followed by bug hunting, and then diving.*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Nah, they're all useful in some ways!*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*The yellow set (joke).*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Anything that's not yellow (joke).*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Tom Nook would probably give up his whole store for bells, and then build a new one.*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*No, she's too dependent on the Mayor.*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*It's obviously Tortimer, but I'd like to think that it was someone who just reseted their game.*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*My favorite thing about the game is being able to customize the town just the way you like it.*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*My least favorite thing about the game has to be how hard it is to gain island tokens.*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Nope, no one has moved yet.*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*No one's ugly! ^-^*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*I want bells the most in this game right now.*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Walt is my most favorite villager in the entire game because just look at him! He looks like an old man ready to kick some butt xD His scars are proof of that.*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*I have no least favorite villager, and not planning to have one.*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*My character looks like the guy on the Animal Crossing New Leaf game cover (with the grandpa hat, waistcoat, and black formal pants/The one next to Isabelle and is waving).*


----------



## taiyoken (Mar 27, 2017)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
_Haha I can?t give a really in depth answer I mean my Mayor?s name is N?t and my town is Beanche. It was just on a whim, I don?t really care._
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
_Ahh?I have three. Felicity, Yuka, and Static. Omg but I love Stinky and Cheri?and Deirdre?.oh and Paolo. See, I can?t decide; they?re all my dreamies honestly._
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?*
_If reALLY have to choose, I choose Goldie. And only because I already had Daisy, who is also a normal dog villager, so she?s nothing new tbh?_
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
_I guess another cranky villager, bc I think their dialogue is cute and I need those zen PWP?s!!_
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?*
_DJ KK!! MAN that boy is smooooothh._
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
_ME!?  and ofc Isabelle heck where would I be without her?_
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
_K.K. D&B._
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?*
_mmm?K.K. Samba. I?m sorry but can?t stand the whistle and shouts._
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?*
_Either a squirrel or a deer and I?d be?what is the female equivalent to cranky?? I?ll settle for uchi._
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?*
_Saw a series of screenshots on tumblr that made me laugh, but NL had just come out and I was not gonna drop full price on a game I knew nothing about, so I bought WW. Now playing NL and I am an addict._
*11: What is your nickname in the game? *
_Half of my villagers call me ?love? (which sounds so sweet omg) and the other half are assortments of like ?bro? and ?bb? and ?my guy?._
*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
_I have natural paths!!_
*13: Do you time travel?*
_yeah every once in a while, usually just a day forward and then back so I can build several PWP?s in one day._
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
_It?s hard to think of something that?d be cute that doesn?t already exist?I like the design of all the shopowners, so I guess either hedgehogs or skunks._
*15: Favorite island tour?*
_Scavenger hunt!!_
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?*
_2 to 4 hours._
*17: When is your character's birthday?*
_Mine._
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?*
_Tie between the black cosmos and the purple pansy._
*19: What town project is your favorite?*
_hmm?.the statue fountain. reaalll excited for that one_
*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
_that black cube thing and the drill_
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
_more events!!_
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
_basically leslie knope_
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?*
_idk?there are some  spotlight items I regret not buying because now that I want them, they?re so hard to acquire._
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
_bug hunting. faster, more efficient profit gain. also I do enjoy diving for fun._
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
_Lyle lol. But only bc talking to him takes forever because of his dialogue._
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
_tie between rococo and astro. the green is nice too when its customized_
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
_lovely. it?s a bit overwhelming_
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
_pyramids schemes probably_
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
_doesn?t she already..?_
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
_Isabelle. She didn?t want the hot seat though, and I can respect that. Mayorin? ain?t easy._
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
_so. much. freedom._
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *
_why only stack fruits in 9?s???? like 27 pls._
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
_Yeahh?but the new villagers mended my broken heart and I moved on haha_
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
_FRITA._
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
_to pay off these DARN house loans for my extra three characters._
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
_wow difficult?Yuka. yeah she?s snooty but I love her design so much and when you befriend her, she?s a sweetie c:_
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
_probably frita. the sheep villagers are cute as heck, but whyyyy? she looks like a pile of cheeseburger shreddings. maybe i?m exaggerating, but I just don?t appreciate the colors._
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):*
_short white hair, clothes changes constantly, black eyes, round glasses._


----------



## icel (Mar 27, 2017)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
*My character has the same name as me, and my town's name is the turkish word for happy*
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
*Diana*
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
*I like them all, but I guess Goose*
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
*Another cranky villager would be nice, because I finally got Apollo and I'd wanted him for ages*
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
*K.K. Slider, 100%*
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
*Isabelle probably*
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
*Either Forest Life or K.K. Ska*
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
*K.K. Rally*
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
*Lazy cat*
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
*I bought Wild World out of curiosity as a kid*
11: What is your nickname in the game?
*Pal*
12: What is a random fact about your town?
*Our town tune is All Star by Smash Mouth*
13: Do you time travel?
*Sometimes*
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
*Sloths*
15: Favorite island tour?
*Fossil Finder*
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
*An hour or so*
17: When is your character's birthday?
*Same as mine*
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
*Carnations*
19: What town project is your favorite?
*Cafe*
20: What town project do you hate the most?
*Balloon arch*
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
*A city to travel to in New Leaf, similar to the city in City Folk*
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
*Flaky but adorable*
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
*I was pretty mean to Tucker to get him to move out??*
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
*Bug hunting*
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
*Tom Nook, for obvious reasons.*
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
*Minimalist*
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
*Classic and Balloon*
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
*Anything*
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
*Absolutely!!*
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
*Isabelle, Tortimer, or Tom Nook. I think Blathers would've made a good mayor*
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
*How cute and relaxing it is*
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
*Idk*
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
*Several times*
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
*Tucker, Coco, and Octavian. Thankfully all moved out*
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
*A fun event*
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Diana, she's sweet, adorable, and I love her house*
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
*Tucker. He kept asking me for fruit, despite living next to tons of trees. He was ugly too*
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):
*Straight black hair, upturned black eyes, bandage, boyish style*


----------



## OperaPhantom (Mar 29, 2017)

*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
My mayor's name is Sandrine. I took a French class in freshman year of high school, and my teacher had us all choose French names to use in class. I chose Marie-Sandrine, but I often shortened it to just Sandrine. Ever since then, I've loved the name. I use it a lot for characters. And since I have a French name, my town is named Paris to match. :3
*2: Who is your favorite current villager?*
Francine. She's been in my town since I started, and she's been nothing but super sweet and friendly to my mayor. She's adorable, and I just feel like she and I would be great friends, if she suddenly became a human IRL.
*3: Who is your least favorite current villager?* Sly. I've never liked camo print stuff, and he's never been very nice to my mayor.
*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?* Either Mitzi or Lolly. Mitzi was one of the villagers in my very first town (waaaaaaaaaaay back on the GC Animal Crossing game), and Lolly was in my first CF town. They were so nice to my character; I had to deal with a lot of bullying back then, so that meant a lot to me. I felt very attached to them, and was so sad when they moved out. I've never gotten them since then, and I would LOVE to have them back.
*5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?* Copper. I think he would be very sweet and caring. He also likes K.K. Slider, and he's always happy to see me. Plus, I think he'd be really fun to date.
*6: Who or what truly runs your town?* Isabelle and I share the responsibilities. I feel like she deals with a lot of admin stuff and the logistics behind the stuff I want to do, while I deal with PWPs, ordinances, and making the town look nice with flowers and trees.
*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?* It's a tie between K.K. Technopop, K.K. Ska, and Bubblegum K.K.
*8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?* I don't have a least favorite, at least not so far.
*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?* I would be either a griffon, a phoenix, a rabbit, or a cat, with either an uchi or normal personality. I'd probably look cute, yet elegant.
*10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?* I started back when the GC game was still pretty popular, but not long before CF came out. I got it because I had saved up my money for a GameCube, and I'd gotten LoZ: Wind Waker, Spider-Man 2, and HP: Prisoner of Azkaban; my grandmother (who'd taken me to GameStop) wanted me to get a "nice, non-violent game" as well, so I chose Animal Crossing. I still have it, though I haven't played that version in years.
*11: What is your nickname in the game?* So far, I've only had one nickname. Francine calls me "hun", and even though it's been a couple months, no one else has picked up on the nickname. She's the only one. It makes me feel kind of special
*12: What is a random fact about your town?* Some people think I'm interesting for playing pretty naturally (no plot-resetting, no intensive work into my town), but it's really just because I'm lazy and don't want to go to all that trouble.
*13: Do you time travel?* Sometimes. I don't tend to TT into the future, but if I haven't played in a few days (or weeks, or a month), I will use TT to make sure I play all the days.
*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?* Either a griffon or a phoenix; those have always been my two favorite mythological creatures, and I just know they'd look GORGEOUS in AC.
*15: Favorite island tour?* They're all ok. None of them really stand out to me.
*16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?* Between 1-2 hours, depending on my schedule.
*17: When is your character's birthday?* August 18th, mine.
*18: What is your favorite flower in the game?* Roses. They just look so gorgeous.
*19: What town project is your favorite?* The Roost! I love making coffee, or just sitting in the cafe and relaxing.
*20: What town project do you hate the most?* The Reset Center. No, Resetti, you've bugged me too much in previous games; YOU WILL NEVER GAIN A FOOTHOLD IN MY TOWN! REVENGE! REVENGE IS MINE!! MWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!
*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?* I can't think of anything I would add, other than a griffon or phoenix character, or more furniture.
*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?* Easy-going, cheerful, shopaholic.
*23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?* Nope! I enjoy being nice. :3
*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?* A tie between fishing and diving. I've always loved fishing (in-game, not IRL), and the addition of diving made me very happy.
*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.* RESETTI. He bugged me so much in the previous games, because he was always rude and angry. He also made me feel like I had done a horrible, horrible thing when he popped up; I never actually reset the game, it was always that the power had gone out, or my cats had tugged out the power cord, or something like that. This was the exact same way my worst teacher made me feel for four years, because she was just mean and had no business teaching kids when she didn't like them anyway. 
*26: What furniture series do you like the most?* The Rococo series. I LOOOOOOOOVE the fashion, furniture, and architecture of the Rococo and Baroque periods (I'm a huge history nerd), so it makes me very happy to have that furniture set available in the game.
*27: What furniture series do you like the least?* The construction/road themed furniture. I tend to get a lot of it, and it's never been a theme I've wanted for my houses, so I've come to hate it with a passion.
*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?* Anything as long as a court of law would call it legal.
*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?* She could do it, and do a good job of it, but she's too nice and sweet to consider something like that. She'd only do it if it was offered to her.
*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?* I don't know. One comic I came across suggested that it was Tortimer's grandson, which I think is plausible, but I have no major idea.
*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?* 
*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?* How long some of the things take; certain villagers (looking at you, Sly!) take forever to move out, getting the T&T Emporium can take forever,
*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?* 
*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?* Quillson. There's just something about him that repulses me on a deep level.
*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?* More furniture and clothing. Moar furniture and clothing! Especially if it's Rococo/Baroque themed, or calls to mind an English country manor.
*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?* Chevre. She's adorable. She's French. She's sweet. She's a goat. What more could I want?
*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?* I can't choose. >.<
*38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):* She has the navy blue hair, usually in the vintage business style, but she also likes the swept-back-bun and the pixie cut. She has shiny black eyes, a triangular nose, and a smile. She wears glasses, and her favorite ones are the silver and the red. She changes clothes depending on the weather, and she loves wearing clothing that other people have designed! She loves being fashionable.


----------



## Todders17 (Mar 29, 2017)

Spoiler



*1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?*
I have four characters in my town.

Pippa is the mayor, I like the name so I made her the mayor (I don't like being called mayor, I prefer mayoress as it's the female term).

Jess, a resident. I named her that because er, it's my real name.

Josh, a resident. I named him that because I like the name.

Finally, Luke, a resident. I named him after Luke Triton in _Professor Layton_.

I named my town because I've previously made town names before but then decided a fresh start. I named it because ACNL is a safe place for me to go when I feel insecure from all of the bad events that happened to me in real life.

*2: Who is your favourite current villager?*
Kiki.

*3: Who is your least favourite current villager?*
I don't have one at the moment.

*4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*
Lobo, he's nice to me compared to the other cranky villagers

*5: If you could date one special character who would it be?*
Digby.

*6: Who or what truly runs your town?*
Er... my mayor, Pippa (why would it not be???).

*7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?*
K.K. Techopop, it gets me up and dancing!

*8: What is your least favourite K.K. slider song?*
I haven't listened to all of them yet, so none at the moment.

*9: If you were a villager, what type of villager would you be?*
Kitten/cat!

*10: When and why did you start playing Animal Crossing?*
2012. I've been waiting to play Animal Crossing ever since I saw the advertisement. When I saw the 3DS version, I decided to try that instead. It looks so much better than the previous games.

*11: What is your nickname in the game?*
Pippa's nickname is Pip, but all the rest of my characters don't have one.

*12: What is a random fact about your town?*
I cover up most of the cobble paths with designs I found on QR codes because I don't like cobble stones.

*13: Do you time travel?*
Yes. I have to. I don't get to spend ACNL everyday and I like to take it on my own pace, not rushing things. I have a life, and it doesn't revolve around ACNL all the time, especially when I want to study on my TAFE course.

*14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?*
Bats!

*Favourite island tour?*
Scavenger hunt.

*16: How much time do you spend playing New Leaf on average each day?*
Depends on what day it is. If it's the weekend, I'd get two hours. If it's a week day it is one hour (studying at TAFE), if I'm busy I can probably fit in half an hour. If not, then I miss out on a day.

*17: When is your character's birthday?*
Pippa - 29/02 (poor girl, only once every four years LOL).

Jess - My birthday, 16/10.

Josh - I think it's 5/4, can't remember.

Luke - See above.

*18: What is your favourite flower in the game?*
Cosmos.

*19: What town project is your favorite?*
Dream suite.

*20: What town project do you hate the most?*
The light up trees and all that stuff. It wrecks your perfect town status.

*21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?*
To arrange furniture like you would in _Happy Home Designer_ where you drop and drag.

*22: How would you describe your main character in three words?*
Jess is a perfectionist, minimalist and cheerful.

*23: Have you ever done something you are ashamed of or regret in this game?*
Nope. I'm happy-go-lucky.

*24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?*
Bug hunting.

*25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.*
Tom Nook. He asks for enormously huge amounts of money on a loan. What does he do when he should work? Play golf, like of all things in the world!

*26: What furniture series do you like the most?*
Minimalist furniture or sleek, they are very simple but stylish.

*27: What furniture series do you like the least?*
The princess and gorgeous series. Like, ew.

*28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?*
Golf. Nothing else, because he's selfish.

*29: Could Isabelle rule the world?*
Yes, totally! She's very friendly and enthusiastic.

*30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?*
Isabelle.

*31: What is your favorite thing about the game?*
Buying and decorating my four houses.

*32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?*
Paying off my home loans.

*33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?*
No one has moved out yet!

*34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?*
None. I abhor the word ugly, no one should be defined by how they look.

*35: What do you want the most in this game right now?*
See answer to question thirty-two.

*36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Kiki. Shetreats me like a true friend.

*37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?*
Pancetti. She's not very nice and she loves to gossip about bad things. Fair enough if it was about good things but she was badmouthing Cookie in my previous town. Like... what the heck?!

*38: What does your character look like?*
Pippa. Short pink hair (going to change it to mid-length pink hair with no fringesoon), dark chocolate eyes (going to change it to light brown soon), pink knit hat, folk shirt, blue stripe pants, heart tights and steel toed boots.

Jess. Mid-length light brown hair with full fringe, blue eyes, blue pom-pom hat, blue down jacket, thick glasses, dry denim jeans, gray socks and snow boots.

Josh. Still deciding on his actual outfit and appearance I'm going to buy for him.

Luke. Short wavy hair with a side fringe, dark chocolate eyes, paperboy cap, QR code Luke Triton's sweater, the default shorts, bobby socks and school shoes.


----------



## Vintage Viola (Mar 30, 2017)

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did? *I named my character Viola because that's been my first character's name since Wild World. I named my town Cerulean (formerly Pallet) because I'm too Pokemon obsessed.*

2: Who is your favorite current villager? *Of the ones that I have, Lucy. I never thought a pig villager could be so cute until I saw her ♥*

3: Who is your least favorite current villager? *Of the ones that I have, Buck. Still trying to move him out.*

4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?*Fauna, because she's my all time favorite of the new leaf villagers.*

5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be? *Isabelle, because she's do cute and helpful.*

6: Who or what truly runs your town? *ME!!*

7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most? *K.K. Disco, it's necessary to my house somewhere no matter what.*

8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song? *K.K. Dirge, it's so boring...*

9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be? *I'd be a peppy cat!*

10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing? *When I was 9 (2004) because a friend begged me to try it. Been a die hard fan ever since.*

11: What is your nickname in the game? *Don't remember lol, I think only one person gave me a nickname and I haven't been speaking to my villagers.*

12: What is a random fact about your town? *My town tune is the Pokemon Center music from X and Y.*

13: Do you time travel? *Unapologetically*

14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be? *More sea creatures, like seahorses.*

15: Favorite island tour? *The one where you hit the acorn robot with the toy hammer (I forgot the name).*

16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day? *Probably 6-8 (for broken up periods throughout the day).*

17: When is your character's birthday? *Same as mine, July 3rd*

18: What is your favorite flower in the game? *White violets*

19: What town project is your favorite? *The windmill*

20: What town project do you hate the most? *The illuminated sign*

21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be? *Setting your skin tone*

22: How would you describe your main character in three words? *Cute, fashionable, and reliable*

23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game? *I use to island hop and ignore the people who told me Hello. Lol thinking back on it makes me feel like a butt.*

24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving? *Diving, I love watching my characters swim*

25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain. *Redd, because he sells you bootleg art. Before I realized you can tell fakes from the genuine I wasted so many bells. In older games you just had to buy the art and pray it was real -__-*

26: What furniture series do you like the most? *The Rococo set*

27: What furniture series do you like the least? *The balloon set (it's so ugly lol)*

28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells? *Kill a man*

29: Could Isabelle rule the world? *Everyone will bow down to the cute puppy that is Isabelle*

30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you? *Someone who probably didn't want the job anyway lol.*

31: What is your favorite thing about the game? *The aesthetic and how I can temporarily forget my troubles while playing.*

32: What is your least favorite thing about the game? *Not being able to choose where villagers put their homes*

33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you? *Yes, Cookie, and it broke my heart :'(*

34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have? *Hazel*

35: What do you want the most in this game right now? *Fauna in my town.*

36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Fauna, cause she's the cutest villager imo. Plus, she's a sweetheart!*

37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why? *Julian, because to me he's an eyesore. Plus, he's a bit boring from what I've seen.*

38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..): *My character has pink hair, brown sparkle eyes, and a qr outfit I made.*


----------

